# ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35? Abril 2013. España caerá y de fin de semana estarás +



## R3v3nANT (1 Abr 2013)

Jrande el hilo de abril. Señores, hagan juego ::


----------



## KawDjer (1 Abr 2013)

Estrenando hilo nuevo y bien limpito


----------



## Felix (1 Abr 2013)

Buenas noches y buena suerte::


----------



## sirpask (1 Abr 2013)

Seguiremos esperando .... Los ahorros ya están fundidos en mejorar el aislante de casa y entre otras cosas para mejorar la autosuficiencia cuando llegue el tio Montoro con las rebajas.

Y bueno, lo que tenia en Iberdrolas me lo fundi en una bici, y a la mujer la compre un EReader para cuando todo colapse que por lo menos con una plaquita solar y 60.000 libros en la memoria haya entretenimiento hasta que los politicos corruptos pasen por la guillotina.


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Abr 2013)

pillo sitio en primera página


----------



## Jurisconsulto Bartolo 08 (1 Abr 2013)

Pillo sitio en la primera página.


----------



## Revienter (1 Abr 2013)

Marzo jodido y Abril tormentoso, traen a Mayo totalmente asqueroso.
Es que tengo comuniones


----------



## tarrito (1 Abr 2013)

primera página :Baile:

en Abril aguas mil 
y
veo el ibex en tres mil


----------



## elena francis (1 Abr 2013)

Voy a comprar un montón de bankias y seré bankiero.


----------



## paulistano (1 Abr 2013)

Pillo sitio. 

Esperando ver al ibex en 9.400.


----------



## jayco (1 Abr 2013)

El mes de las gacelas. 8:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Abr 2013)

Me apunto......


----------



## atman (1 Abr 2013)

¿llego al menos a la segunda?


----------



## credulo (1 Abr 2013)

Vengo a recoger mi fail del miércoles. Al final no ha habido apocalipsis en semana santa. Ya veréis el año en el que caiga semana santa en octubre...


----------



## roquerol (1 Abr 2013)

Se preveé mes interesante...


----------



## euriborfree (1 Abr 2013)

vamos a morir todos...


----------



## Drinito (1 Abr 2013)

Estaremos pendientes..........

Enviado desde mi UMI X1 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## holgazan (1 Abr 2013)

Seguimiento

Enviado desde mi hp portátil usando ADSL Movistar


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (1 Abr 2013)

Hola y tal, espero que Mulder actualice previsión, y que sea tan acertada como la que hizo hace unos meses, y que llegaba hasta aquí.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Abr 2013)

Con alevosía y nocturnidad
se abre el hilo de abril,
pues el culo como un mandril
Pandoro os pondrá sin piedad


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Abr 2013)

por cierto 

GoT


----------



## peseteuro (1 Abr 2013)

yo también me engancho al nuevo mes, salu2


----------



## Abner (1 Abr 2013)

Pillando sitio aprovechando que estoy en casita con gripazo

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## sr.anus (1 Abr 2013)

Buenos dias

Cuidado con los gintonics en la juridicion del surtidor
[YOUTUBE]XzG_jIrp0ZI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TenienteDan (1 Abr 2013)

Buenos días y buen mes


----------



## merkax (1 Abr 2013)

Buenos días y buena suerte.
Otro mes más esperando el hundimiento.


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Abr 2013)

Buenos días, que en abril tengan plusvis mil.


----------



## LoboDeMar (1 Abr 2013)

Ola ke ase?

Pillo sitio/sirio/risio en hilo plusquammítico.


----------



## juanfer (1 Abr 2013)

Buenos días, 

Este mes promete, veremos que nos deparará.


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Abr 2013)

el ibex, hoy no abre, pero y las demas bolsas??


----------



## Janus (1 Abr 2013)

Pole, best lap!


----------



## fragel013 (1 Abr 2013)

Cuándo petará inditex...? 

Todo lo que sube baja, ahí está el ejemplo de acciona y, ejem, ejem, de bankia, pero estas son diferentes...


----------



## jayco (1 Abr 2013)

fragel013 dijo:


> Cuándo petará inditex...?
> 
> Todo lo que sube baja, ahí está el ejemplo de acciona y, ejem, ejem, de bankia, pero estas son diferentes...



Acciona depende de amiguitos en el gobierno y bankia estaba quebrada antes de salir a bolsa, no me los compare usted con tito Ortega.


----------



## jayco (1 Abr 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Ok7WG_Nikvw[/YOUTUBE]

Temazo para animar el hilo.


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Abr 2013)

pollastre, no se ha cogido una borrachera el sábado?


----------



## Tono (1 Abr 2013)

Me apunto este mes, será interesantísimo.
Desnudo integral de Pescanova, las matildes de TEF en el ojo del huracán y me comentan de alguna OPA en el mercado continuo que no sé si creérmela todavía



elena francis dijo:


> Voy a comprar un montón de bankias y seré bankiero.



Quita, quita, mejor de Liberbank y serás liberbankiero.
aquí he hecho un pequeño estudio de rentabilidad de este banco que saldrá a bolsa en Mayo

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-emitidos-bancos-y-cajas-24.html#post8668884


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> el ibex, hoy no abre, pero y las demas bolsas??




usa, creo que si???


----------



## fragel013 (1 Abr 2013)

jayco dijo:


> Acciona depende de amiguitos en el gobierno y bankia estaba quebrada antes de salir a bolsa, no me los compare usted con tito Ortega.



Eso mismo quiero pensar yo, pero...


----------



## paulistano (1 Abr 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Me apunto este mes, será interesantísimo.
> Desnudo integral de Pescanova, las matildes de TEF en el ojo del huracán y *me comentan de alguna OPA en el mercado continuo que no sé si creérmela todavía*




Aquí lo de la OPA ya lo sabemos y estamos posicionados a tal efecto.

Se trata de la OPA de Iberdrola sobre Gamesa.

Será este año, o al siguiente, o al siguiente, o al.....8:


----------



## egarenc (1 Abr 2013)

abril, el mes en que cuando el IBEX vuelva a abril, mis Gamesas y DIA veran subil!


----------



## Tono (1 Abr 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Aquí lo de la OPA ya lo sabemos y estamos posicionados a tal efecto.
> 
> Se trata de la OPA de Iberdrola sobre Gamesa.
> 
> Será este año, o al siguiente, o al siguiente, o al.....8:



...after reading that, Tono shrugged his shoulders whistling


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Abr 2013)

fragel013 dijo:


> Eso mismo quiero pensar yo, pero...



Señor Fragel013, le veo un avatar "mode Felipe V setabense"


----------



## bertok (1 Abr 2013)

Venia a hacer la pole y veo que el hilo ya está repleto de puuuuutas ::



Me piro



No sin antes desear dolor a los putos larguistas ::


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Venia a hacer la pole y veo que el hilo ya está repleto de puuuuutas ::
> 
> 
> 
> No sin antes desear dolor a los putos larguistas ::



Sr. Bertok, se va a convertir, por este camino, en el otro "plimo" del minuso.


----------



## bertok (1 Abr 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Sr. Bertok, se va a convertir, por este camino, en el otro "plimo" del minuso.



oygausté, el SP & DAX en máximos y el culibex no llega al 50% del pico del anterior ciclo primario alcista :8:

Está muy cerca (a) una corrección secundaria de ciclo primario alcista en ambos índices o (b) un techo de ciclo primario alcista en ambos índices. ¿qué cree que hará el culibex en cualquiera de los 2 escenarios ::?

No se deje engañar. Ahí fuera hay mucho jambriento que desea tus leuros :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> oygausté, el SP & DAX en máximos y el culibex no llega al 50% del pico del anterior ciclo primario alcista :8:
> 
> Está muy cerca (a) una corrección secundaria de ciclo primario alcista en ambos índices o (b) un techo de ciclo primario alcista en ambos índices. ¿qué cree que hará el culibex en cualquiera de los 2 escenarios ::?
> 
> No se deje engañar. Ahí fuera hay mucho jambriento que desea tus leuros :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Pues que se imponga la lógica y esto caiga a los infiernos.


----------



## bertok (1 Abr 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Pues que se imponga la lógica y esto caiga a los infiernos.



Lo está haciendo con su tempo. Desplumar a millones de gacelas no se puede hacer de golpe.

Llegará el día cercano en que desde lo alto de la colina se podrá otear a la gacelada desprendiéndose de sus acciones a precio puta.

[YOUTUBE]gUDShxRWniw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Abr 2013)

bienveniditos al mes de abril ejpertitos 

una y otras ves vemos como las zonas de fosa comun son desafiadas y el resultado no puede ser otro :no: 

a los gringos les entrara el tembleque , que se contagiara a todos los alcistas ilusos ::


----------



## Janus (1 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Lo está haciendo con su tempo. Desplumar a millones de gacelas no se puede hacer de golpe.
> 
> Llegará el día cercano en que desde lo alto de la colina se podrá otear a la gacelada desprendiéndose de sus acciones a precio puta.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]gUDShxRWniw[/YOUTUBE]



Yo prefiero que suban como hijas de puta.


----------



## bertok (1 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo prefiero que suban como hijas de puta.



conmigo dentro ::


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> conmigo dentro ::



mas quisieras gacelon :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (1 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mas quisieras gacelon :rolleye:



Cuando te salgan los pelillos podremos hablar de cuentas 8:

Mientras tanto lee y aprende 8:


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mas quisieras gacelon :rolleye:



Mis abuelos decían: "el que faltaba pal duro".


----------



## egarenc (1 Abr 2013)

.......
off topic relacionado con Cyprus. Entiendo que los precabidos que habian abierto cuentas en bancos similares a los preferidos de este foro ING Lu o SQ no tendrán que asumir la quita que si van a sufrir los que tenian su pasta en el país. Si eso es así, supongo que ahora estando como están los instereses de depósitos en este país, no hay nada que impida y aegure un menor riesgo si clicamos y enviamos nuestra pasta fuera antes de que nos la roben. A no ser que ala EU le haya dado por finiquitar todos los paraísos fiscales de Europa LOL (bueno, Suiza se salvaría)


----------



## Claca (1 Abr 2013)

IBERDROLA:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nero-2013-the-end-is-here-52.html#post8029790







No ha cambiado el escenario. El soporte y la resistencia están muy bien definidos en el valor, pero en perspectiva de medio plazo por ahora lo que hay es un gesto correctivo tras un episodio de techo que nos dio un susto muy grande. De momento no la veo como opción de largo plazo, pero, en cualquier caso, el stop a la pérdida del soporte es de obligada ejecución, pues puede jugarse un 10% de caída como si nada (y adquiriría una pinta muy fea).


----------



## bertok (1 Abr 2013)

Claca dijo:


> IBERDROLA:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nero-2013-the-end-is-here-52.html#post8029790
> 
> ...



Poooooooonzi, uuy lo que han disssssho de Ibertrola ::


----------



## LCIRPM (1 Abr 2013)

Joer comostoy, pero no soy el único ¿Que hora es? Los de la borsa se han dormido el lunes.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Abr 2013)

Vaya manera de empezar el mes..


----------



## paulistano (1 Abr 2013)

Tono dijo:


> ...after reading that, Tono shrugged his shoulders whistling



Cito para cuando venga la cnmv a mi puerta, mandarles a la suya.... Y a la del señor janus. 

Ojo, no sería la primera vez que ocurre..... Ya pasó con un forero de rankia.


----------



## hombre-mosca (1 Abr 2013)

Vaya titulo (ejem).

y donde estan los

Abril Abril oscilaciones y distribuciones mil.

o

Abil Abril el mes que el ibex toco los nuevemil ... (este un tanto jocoso)

Para contrarrestar malos augurios


----------



## pablosales (1 Abr 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Cito para cuando venga la cnmv a mi puerta, mandarles a la suya.... Y a la del señor janus.
> 
> *Ojo, no sería la primera vez que ocurre*..... Ya pasó con un forero de rankia.



Cuenta cuenta


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Abr 2013)

Siempre un paso por detrás de usted. Por cierto, voy a pedir cambio de la casa Stark a la Tyrell :baba:










Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> por cierto
> 
> GoT


----------



## bertok (1 Abr 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Siempre un paso por detrás de usted. Por cierto, voy a pedir cambio de la casa Stark a la Tyrell :baba:



Bellas mujeres 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Abr 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Siempre un paso por detrás de usted. Por cierto, voy a pedir cambio de la casa Stark a la Tyrell :baba:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



¿le seedeo? 

En mi opinión flojito el capítulo....

si lo has visto lee:



Spoiler



¿Y que coño es eso de Lord Commander diciéndole a Sam Tarly que si ha mandado los cuervos? Eso pasa en los libros! En las serie, lo último que estaba haciendo Sam era recoger caca como combustible de hogueras y terminó rodeado de White Walkers! Y además ni explican como escapa Sam de los White Walkers!!!! Menudo cagarrón!!!!


----------



## bertok (1 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿le seedeo?
> 
> En mi opinión flojito....
> 
> ...



Lo estoy viendo ahora.

Your only job, motherfucker :: Ese es tan torpe como buena parte de los politicastros patrios. Al menos no se le ve pinta de chorizo.

Voy a continuar viéndo Valar Dohaeris


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Lo estoy viendo ahora.
> 
> Your only job, motherfucker :: Ese es tan torpe como buena parte de los politicastros patrios. Al menos no se le ve pinta de chorizo.
> 
> Voy a continuar viéndo Valar Dohaeris



Valar Morgulis


Apple sigue liándola.

Carboneras: chungo-chungó


----------



## pablosales (1 Abr 2013)

Me autorespondo

CNMV te aviso, me voy a forrar en Tavex

La CNMV investiga a Enolagay por posible uso de información privilegiada

Joder es que es algo increíble, aunque han hecho cierto lo de "información privilegiada", que no salga de los "privilegiados" que si no nos joden el chiringuito


----------



## Janus (1 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Valar Morgulis
> 
> 
> Apple sigue liándola.
> ...



El SP se sostiene por valores ahora mismo tradicionales tipo Coca Cola, Colgate, hamburguesas y algo de banca. El resto está ya en claro retroceso desde hace tiempo.

El carbón está muy débil y encarando un proceso muy duro hacia abajo. El chart de Alpha es el mejor de todo el lodazal en el que se ha convertido el sector. Cuando digo el mejor, es el menos bajista pero es bajista aunque aún no ha desarmado la sucesión de mínimos crecientes.

Vean a Cliff, Peabody y Walter Energy. La situación de James River es muy peligrosa y hay que ser conscientes de que cualquier día quiebra al estilo Patriot.

Todo esto lo veo una magnífica noticia para cuando toque la reacción hacia arriba. Las bajadas en algunos sitios parecen muy duras pero hay valores que aún no han olido los mínimos del año 2008. Hay que ser pacientes porque habrá mucho reward entrando en el momento justo.

Lo solar también está sufriendo porque todo lo que huele a chino está realmente reventado. Se han visto ya bajadas hasta la mitad en muchos valores. Ahí también hay que ser pacientes.

En fin, buenas noticias para los que están fuera y están esperando.


----------



## Janus (1 Abr 2013)

El ProShares apenas se ha movido hoy a pesar de que el VIX ha subido un 6,98%. El VIX tiene unas 9 últimas velas impresionantes. Volatilidad en estado puro.

Aquí hay truco .......


----------



## Janus (1 Abr 2013)

Vean que espectáculo en un día en el que el SP apenas ha caído.







Las empresas relacionadas con la plata han caído con fuerza (la misma plata las ha pasado putas y está mirando hacia los 27,00$ en donde servidor va a entrar por estar la base del canal bajista grande).

Las energéticas relacionadas con servicios de petróleo también han caído. Especial seguimiento a Basic Energy Services que se había fugado de una resistencia muy relevante. 

Las relacionadas con shale gas también han caído.

En fin, esto no casa mucho con el acelerón económico que venden en USA. Lo que hay que comprender es que poco tienen que ver las noticias con el transfondo y las motivaciones de compraventa de la peña y más si ésta es profesionalizada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Abr 2013)

Janus,
*[Alpha Natural Resources]* 
huele a guano también


----------



## Janus (1 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Janus,
> *[Alpha Natural Resources]*
> huele a guano también



Bien pintado y sin escala logarítmica. Veo que eres un pirata malvado pero que entra por el aro ::

Hay una línea alcista entre los últimos mínimos que no ha sido rota pero huele a que la va a testear. En cualquier caso, sin líneas ni mandangas .... los ojos ven que es bajista. Como decía, hay que esperar.

En Arch Coal por el estilo evidentemente. Mira bien el de Cliff.


----------



## Janus (1 Abr 2013)

un ejemplo de lo que significa "no hacer prisioneros". Fuga brutal con volumen brutal. Al día siguiente se hace el expolio y quien quisiera esperar un par de días a ver qué pasaba .... inversor a largo plazo.


----------



## Janus (1 Abr 2013)

Vean el ProShares VIX Short Term que tanto comento.







Se está constreñiendo todo (velas, volumen) y es el anticipo de que va a salir disparado por algún sitio. No descarten tampoco una vela escombro y después en dirección contraria como picha persiguiendo sabroso culo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Bien pintado y sin escala logarítmica. Veo que eres un pirata malvado pero que entra por el aro ::
> 
> Hay una línea alcista entre los últimos mínimos que no ha sido rota pero huele a que la va a testear. En cualquier caso, sin líneas ni mandangas .... los ojos ven que es bajista. Como decía, hay que esperar.
> 
> En Arch Coal por el estilo evidentemente. Mira bien el de Cliff.



Primero, atpc! 

Segundo, yo no veo lo de la alcista, bueno lo veo pero no lo comparto. Con umildá considero el movimiento del 5 al 18 de marzo como un pullback posterior a la ruptura a la baja del canal. Ahora esta en canal bajista, que por pereza no he pintado, el RSi pintan bajadas y el MACD también.

Pues eso, guano agüeits.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> un ejemplo de lo que significa "no hacer prisioneros".
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Mira el día 1 de Agosto.

El desgarro anal fue oído en Tatooine.....


----------



## Janus (2 Abr 2013)

Un serio, muy serio candidato a default. Los cortos son muy claros desde hace tiempo pero no se admite tal posición en un sitio en el que cualquier noticia la puede hacer doblar en una apertura.

Recuerden que cantamos un par de trades cuando se fugó desde 1 dolar (se fue más arriba de lo esperable). Era antes de las navidades y entonces alertábamos que para finales de Febrero tenía que renegociar un vencimiento de deuda cuyo importe no tenía en caja. Eso unido a un negocio que crece en ventas pero perdiendo más y más dinero. Ahora anda muy jodida porque el default de SunTech ha metido miedo a todos los procesos de refinanciación que vienen (no se pierdan los de Yingly ni los de Trina Solar). También andan vendiendo acciones a terceros y a precios bajos (1,28 cuando estaba hace nada por encima de 2). Estos señores valen 140 millones en bolsa y deben 3,1 miles de millones. Ahí es nada en un negocio en el que se pierde dinero porque los costes bajan mucho pero aún mucho menos deprisa que el precio de venta de los paneles. A eso se une cierta beligerancia comercial entre usanos y chinos. Les están pasando el cuchillo .... para los que piensan que en general los usanos van a dejar el primer puesto mundial (en cualquier término) en manos de los chinos sin dar guerra (comercial o de lo que sea).


----------



## Janus (2 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Primero, atpc!
> 
> Segundo, yo no veo lo de la alcista, bueno lo veo pero no lo comparto. Con umildá considero el movimiento del 5 al 18 de marzo como un pullback posterior a la ruptura a la baja del canal. Ahora esta en canal bajista, que por pereza no he pintado, el RSi pintan bajadas y el MACD también.
> 
> Pues eso, guano agüeits.



Lo que digo es que bajista y que hay que esperar para entrar .... no para no salir ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Abr 2013)

Ah, que esto iba de bolsa... *palmando largo DAX 7796 desde el jueves *::
Sigo largo Ibex (f) 7950 desde no recuerdo cuando.... miércoles tal vez ::

fap fap fap fap.... venía a pedir un kleenex ::


----------



## Janus (2 Abr 2013)

No importa ya tanto cuando entraste. Ahora lo importante es si tienes claro cuando salir. Los stops sirven para ser "corridos" pero aún así salvan patrimonios y la autoestima.

Ándate con cuidado que estamos en calma chicha y va a haber "movement".


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El ProShares apenas se ha movido hoy a pesar de que el VIX ha subido un 6,98%. El VIX tiene unas 9 últimas velas impresionantes. Volatilidad en estado puro.
> 
> Aquí hay truco .......



rojo.......... on air


----------



## tarrito (2 Abr 2013)

http://www.eleconomista.es/mercados...2733/04/13/Sexo-drogas-y-ventas-en-corto.html

menudas historias, hoijan! 

buenos días!


----------



## bertok (2 Abr 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> Sexo, drogas y ventas en corto: el retrato del inversor fugitivo Florian Homm - elEconomista.es
> 
> menudas historias, hoijan!
> 
> buenos días!



Peores que él habitan en la Reserva Federal, hoyga :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## vermer (2 Abr 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> ............
> 
> Para contrarrestar malos augurios




¿Quién es esa excelente actriz? (creo que es lo único en claro que sacaré este mes)
Saludos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2013)

WTF????
¿que en la declaración se puede deducir lo perdido en casinos y bingos?
¿Esto ocurre en otros países?

Díganme que si, por favor! Díganme que si!!!!!!!


----------



## LOLO08 (2 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> WTF????
> ¿que en la declaración se puede deducir lo perdido en casinos y bingos?
> ¿Esto ocurre en otros países?
> 
> Díganme que si, por favor! Díganme que si!!!!!!!



Coñe..pues yo tengo una minusvalia " conseguida" en el malvado casino de La Toja este verano pasado...::::


----------



## paulistano (2 Abr 2013)

Habrá que demostrarlo con tickets de caja del casino.... 

Aun así.... Yo voy al casino, hago tickets de caja por importe de equis euros..... Me voy a la caja de enfrente, cambio las fichas por billetes.... Y ya tengo una minusvalía, tan solo me cuesta el 2% de dicha cantidad en concepto de comisión al sacar por caja. 

O mejor aún, en sucesivos viajes en el cajero no cobran comisión 

No se, me parece raro cómo justificar eso.....


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas y ejpertitos


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2013)

PMI manufacturero España en marzo 44,2 vs 46,0 esperado :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2013)




----------



## pollastre (2 Abr 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pollastre, no se ha cogido una borrachera el sábado?




Claro, hombre...... de hecho cogí a mi mujer, y le dije: "escucha, mujer: tu macho alfa proveedor de bienes y servicios, va a salir esta noche a por su cogorza diaria. Espero ni tú ni el perro hagáis demasiado ruido cuando vuelva, portaos como profesionales de la vida en familia que sois" ::::::


----------



## ghkghk (2 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> WTF????
> ¿que en la declaración se puede deducir lo perdido en casinos y bingos?
> ¿Esto ocurre en otros países?
> 
> Díganme que si, por favor! Díganme que si!!!!!!!





¿¿Link a eso??


----------



## Felix (2 Abr 2013)

A lo que la susodicha aplico la callada por respuesta, limitandose a utilizar sus "armas de mujer"(en este caso la zapatilla) y no ha podido usted postear desde entonces, no por que la resaca se lo impidiese sino por no tener el culo como para sentarse.


----------



## ddddd (2 Abr 2013)

¿Momento de salir de e.on o esperar a que sobrepase los 14?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿¿Link a eso??



Sorry, oido en TV


----------



## Lechu (2 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿¿Link a eso??




El PP permitir desgravarse las prdidas en el casino y las tragaperras en la Campaa de la Renta de 2012


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> ¿Momento de salir de e.on o esperar a que sobrepase los 14?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Yo sigo hasta 14.5€ como poco 

*[EON] * AKA Unicornios pastando por el prado....


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (2 Abr 2013)

Me da a mi que el mejor sitio para estar largo ahora mismo es este, Janus lleva tiempo avisando, cualquier día se hace un x2 sin despeinarse:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (2 Abr 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> Me da a mi que el mejor sitio para estar largo ahora mismo es este, Janus lleva tiempo avisando, cualquier día se hace un x2 sin despeinarse:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 56040



Recomienda algún ETF que lo replique? Gracias.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (2 Abr 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Recomienda algún ETF que lo replique? Gracias.




Dependiendo del broker tienes acceso a unos u otros. Mira en tu broker. Janus habla siempre del ProShares VIX Short Term. Hay otros Mid Term, más "suaves".

Este, por ej:


iPath S&P 500 VIX MT Futures ETN (VXZ)
- NYSEArca

iPath S&P 500 VIX Mid-Term Futu ETF Chart - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Abr 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Claro, hombre...... de hecho cogí a mi mujer, y le dije: "escucha, mujer: tu macho alfa proveedor de bienes y servicios, va a salir esta noche a por su cogorza diaria. Espero ni tú ni el perro hagáis demasiado ruido cuando vuelva, portaos como profesionales de la vida en familia que sois" ::::::



a ver si lo igualo

[YOUTUBE]pCi4f6yOjCs[/YOUTUBE]

ha sido complicado de encontrar


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2013)

Siete cascabales tiene miiiiiii unicornioooooo!


----------



## ddddd (2 Abr 2013)

Los unicornios tienen vía libre. Gran recomendación.


----------



## pollastre (2 Abr 2013)

9:52:44 h.
Intradía	[Imprimir]	


La subida de Vodafone del 4% por rumores corporativos está siendo una de las causas de la subida un poco rara en Europa



Me encanta Pepeluí cuando anda más perdido que un pato en una pista de autos de choque. Siento debilidad por él, no lo puedo evitar ::

Pues hombre Pepeluí, considerando que algunos llevamos ya cosa de semana y media esperando esta subida, digo yo que ya iba siendo hora de que ocurriese, no crees....


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (2 Abr 2013)

.
Bonita imagen hoy en Google:


----------



## pollastre (2 Abr 2013)

Fuuuhhh... y el SP viene calentito calentito 2 .... con un neto en pre que asusta, y a las puertas de máximos históricos. Mandril power at work.


----------



## tarrito (2 Abr 2013)

ola k ases? 
tas triste y asul?


----------



## Burbujilimo (2 Abr 2013)

lechu dijo:


> El PP permitir desgravarse las prdidas en el casino y las tragaperras en la Campaa de la Renta de 2012



¿Esto no sería el tema de que permiten compensar perdidas con ganancias antes de aplicar impuestos no?

(Hablo de memoria) esto se implantó para el tema del poker online y similares, que no había ni dios tributando en españa porque se tributaba exclusivamente por lo que ganaras. Ejemplo, un día ganas 100, al otro pierdes 120, y luego hacienda te pide impuestos por los 100 que ganaste, con la nueva ley el jugador del ejemplo que os pongo no tendría que pagar impuestos, pues no ha tenido ganancia _neta_, lo cual dista mucho de decir que pueda desgravarse en cualquier otro ámbito. La ley era para permitir que exista gente que viva de esto, porque la anterior era claramente confiscatoria.

Repito que hablo de memoria y sobre el tema que salió por el poker, y la ley que sacaron era medianamente coherente (una rareza para lo que se suele ver últimamente), aunque igual os estais refiriendo a otra cosa.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Fuuuhhh... y el SP viene calentito calentito 2 .... con un neto en pre que asusta, y a las puertas de máximos históricos. Mandril power at work.



Suspenso. :no: No indica el tipo de tecnología que usan. ::


----------



## pollastre (2 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Suspenso. :no: No indica el tipo de tecnología que usan. ::



Húngara, de Bratislava. Con ribetes transilvanos, pero hay que ser muy fino para apreciarlos ::::


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Abr 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ah, que esto iba de bolsa... *palmando largo DAX 7796 desde el jueves *::
> Sigo largo Ibex (f) 7950 desde no recuerdo cuando.... miércoles tal vez :::




fap fap fap fap.... venía a pedir un kleenex ::


----------



## tarrito (2 Abr 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> fap fap fap fap.... venía a pedir un kleenex ::


----------



## Burbujilimo (2 Abr 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> fap fap fap fap.... venía a pedir un kleenex ::



Enhorabuena, yo hoy tenía pensado buscar ventana de entrada para un larguito también en el DAX pero casi no he parado en el curro y se me ha escapado...

Bueno, otra vez será.


----------



## tinitor (2 Abr 2013)

Buenos días a todos... pendientes de la apertura WS. Que opináis de comprar ProShares VIX Short (UVXY)? Guru Janus los recomiendo.

Veremos...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2013)

tinitor dijo:


> Buenos días a todos... pendientes de la apertura WS. Que opináis de comprar ProShares VIX Short (UVXY)? Guru Janus los recomiendo.
> 
> Veremos...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (2 Abr 2013)

tinitor dijo:


> Buenos días a todos... pendientes de la apertura WS. Que opináis de comprar ProShares VIX Short (UVXY)? Guru Janus los recomiendo.
> 
> Veremos...




.
Dan ganas de ir a ver su otro mensaje en el foro. ienso:


----------



## tarrito (2 Abr 2013)

multinick


----------



## tinitor (2 Abr 2013)

Soy lector asiduo de Burbuja aprendiendo cada dia mas y mas del foro... aunque muy poco participativo lamentablemente... Prefiero escuchar de los maestros y expertos y estar atento a los acontecimientos...

PD: waiting the capitalist debacle!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> multinick



Puede ser, dejémoslo en conserva...


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Abr 2013)

a Feijoo tambien le han echado droja en el colacao


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> a Feijoo tambien le han echado droja en el colacao



Con ese tema yo es que alucino....


----------



## pollastre (2 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Con ese tema yo es que alucino....



DON, ¿ cuándo vamos a quedar para unos calicasa ?

A cara de perro, ya sabe: el primero que pare de pedir, paga todas las rondas anteriores.

edit: si acaso también, traemos al MarketMaker y lo tumbamos :XX::XX:


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Abr 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Fuuuhhh... y el SP viene calentito calentito 2 .... con un neto en pre que asusta, y a las puertas de máximos históricos. Mandril power at work.



cuente, cuente maese


----------



## Krim (2 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Bellas mujeres 8:



Arya tiene 11 años. Sansa, 13, creo.


----------



## tarrito (2 Abr 2013)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> DON, ¿ cuándo vamos a quedar para unos calicasa ?
> 
> A cara de perro, ya sabe: el primero que pare de pedir, paga todas las rondas anteriores.
> 
> edit: si acaso también, traemos al MarketMaker y lo tumbamos :XX::XX:



Cuando se pase por aquí, avise y nos ponemos tibios-tibios.

Sería un máno a mano mítico.... algo asi como:








"What I do is I just try to take my hat and I turn it around, and it's like a switch goes on. And when the switch goes on, I feel like another person, I feel, I dunno, I feel like a... like a truck. Like a machine."









Joer, que tiempos.... esto era cine y no las mariconadas de crepúsculo y similares. Además miren el título Cre-pús-culo... que cosa más desagradable!!


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Abr 2013)

Dimite el ministro de finanzas de Chipre tras cerrar la negociación sobre el rescate - elEconomista.es


----------



## bertok (2 Abr 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Arya tiene 11 años. Sansa, 13, creo.



Sophie Turner tiene 17 palos.

Ahora vas y cascas ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Abr 2013)

perdon por la pregunta, que poco tiene que ver de borsa, pero... alguien sabe seguro cuando empieza la 3ª temporada de juego de tronos, y si es a nivel mundial o en los usas ya la estan echando. Es que queremos hacer un maraton fin de semana y ver las 2 temporadas antes de que empiece la tercera.
muchas gracias....

edito: auto-respuesta 'Juego de tronos', regreso a Poniente >> Quinta Temporada >> Blogs EL PAÍS


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Sophie Turner tiene 17 palos.
> 
> Ahora vas y cascas ::



Se refiere a la ficción literaria bertok, en la serie están más creciditas. ültimo ejemplo: Missandei, en los libros tiene 9 añitos...








:fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Dimite el ministro de finanzas de Chipre tras cerrar la negociación sobre el rescate - elEconomista.es



lo ven, lo ven .......... no es español........... todavía le queda de como era eso , ya lo recuerdo ........... verguenza


----------



## jjsuamar (2 Abr 2013)

La temporada 3 empieza el dia 9 de Abril.


----------



## hombre-mosca (2 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>






ddddd dijo:


> ¿Momento de salir de e.on o esperar a que sobrepase los 14?
> 
> Muchas gracias.









Veo que coincidimos en los 14.5, bueno yo estoy en la duda 14.35-14.5 (A)

(B) Reparto de dividendos de RWE (2 eur.) Suele tener consecuencias de ese 
tipo en E.on.

(C) Duda ? 

Linea negra vamos rapidos a los unicornios
Linea marron doble suelo y a los unicornios.

(D) Reparto de dividendos E.on

Al principio estaba mas por la opcion Linea negra, pero viendo como va hoy
me estoy decantando mas por marron !!!

Ya le dije que los unicornios nunca fueron faciles de cazar.


La operacion la han montado asi. 

La caida de los 12,5 fue para limpiar SL del lateral anterior.
En 12,5 aparecio el pulpo que dijo que aqui no pasaba nadie.
Gacelas comprando en 13,80 13,95 aparecio el pulpo en los 14,00 y dijo que para abajo,
que habia que limpiar. Los que han soportado esto han sido gacelas sin SL, que van decididas a cobrar dividendo, de ahi que 1,10 eur. es importante (que casualidad que es exactamente el ancho de banda de la subida).

Ahora sumamos (13,80-13,95) + 1,10 = 14,90-15,05 a esos niveles saldrian muy posiblemente todas las gacelas, y hay que recuperar esas acciones, pero no a ese precio, por lo tanto es un maximo absoluto.

Nivel por debajo ... tatachan 14,35-14,50.

Hoy el pulpo no ha aparecido, supongo que lo han movido a 14,50.

Me voy moviendo hacia la opcion de la linea marron, porque haria un doble
suelo maravilloso, las gacelas tendrian su dividendo, y saldrian como almas
que lleva el diablo. Todo eso me suena muy bien. Eso si, quedara no un gap,
sino 3 (el actual, el del dividendo de RWE, y el del dividendo de E.on). Perfecto para ver unicornios, pero solo para el pulpo y sus amigos leonidas, que para eso se lo estan "currando".

Y eso es todo to.... to... to... todo todo se... se.... señores, si no les gusta mi pelicula tengo mas.

Tengo que poner boobies o con esto basta para thanks?


----------



## amago45 (2 Abr 2013)

Caramba DIA ... ... 
pull back !!


----------



## Krim (2 Abr 2013)

Bueno, creo que en la serie el pajarito y la niña lobo se supone que tienen la misma edad que en los libros. 

Missandei, me imagino que no XD.

De todas maneras, la serie...como decirlo. Que vende un poco de sexo gratuito., aparte de tener un casting muy hollywoodiense. También se supone que Brienne es super fea, y en la serie es normal. Arya la llaman cara de caballo y en la serie tiene una adorable carita de pan. Lady Selyse es un horror y la actriz que la representa...bueno, no me pinta mal Y los tíos igual, o incluso peor se supone que Jorah es feucho y Ned normalito, y en la serie los representan dos peacho tíos de los que hacen caer bragas.


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Abr 2013)

los americanos estan que se salen. Alguien andaba corto en los usa???


----------



## J-Z (2 Abr 2013)

El Jato andaba orto, orto partido.


----------



## FranR (2 Abr 2013)

Gracias a Luix again!!!


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Abr 2013)

yo creo que los de infomercados tambien leen HVI35:

valores a segui: Allianz, E.On, Iberpapel, Repsol, tubos Reuni.


----------



## sr.anus (2 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Gracias a Luix again!!!



ud. a actualizar el blog!!! 

Vamos Pepón tu puedes, aunque sea cargado de torrijas


----------



## FranR (2 Abr 2013)

Principio de trimestre...sin datos. Nos toca esperar unos días.


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Abr 2013)

fap fap fap fap

::


----------



## bertok (2 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Se refiere a la ficción literaria bertok, en la serie están más creciditas. ültimo ejemplo: Missandei, en los libros tiene 9 añitos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La ví ayer, joder que bolas :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Y mientras el otro motherfucker llamando whore a Emilia Clarke porque no la entendía el dialecto de mono que escupía ::

Pensaba que el cortaban el pescuezo allí mismo. Lo habrán dejado para el capítulo 2.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> La ví ayer, joder que bolas :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Y mientras el otro motherfucker llamando whore a Emilia Clarke porque no la entendía el dialecto de mono que escupía ::
> 
> Pensaba que el cortaban el pescuezo allí mismo. Lo habrán dejado para el capítulo 2.



Hablaba un dialecto del High Valyrian...pero si le entendía amigo, si le entendía..... :fiufiu: :fiufiu:

Y si, buenas bolas.


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Abr 2013)

nathalie emmanuel.

a ver si cerramos por encima de los 8042.2

ha cerrado por encima del maximo del miercoles.... eso quiere decir algo????


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Abr 2013)

Los usanos todavía pueden liarla...


----------



## Sin_Perdón (2 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Los usanos todavía pueden liarla...



Es que es lo que van a hacer. Cuando to quisque va largo ya, van a meter el machete y se van a hinchar a hacer hamburguesas.


----------



## jopitxujo (2 Abr 2013)

[YOUTUBE]nZaQl6o0GUg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Abr 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Es que es lo que van a hacer. Cuando to quisque va largo ya, van a meter el machete y se van a hinchar a hacer hamburguesas.



Carne de gacela...en vez de caballo ::


----------



## LOLO08 (2 Abr 2013)

A ver si esta es la buena de DIA en la vuelta de la senda acista.

Nhh calentita ultimamente...


----------



## tarrito (2 Abr 2013)

le quiero meter unos cortos a hyundai (por fundamentales)*

¿cómo y dónde?

* Los fundamentales
Hyundai E4U, un vehículo personal que no parece que pueda llevarnos a ningún lado

es muuuuu feeeooooo :abajo: :XX:


----------



## bertok (2 Abr 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]nZaQl6o0GUg[/YOUTUBE]



Madre de diooooooooooooooooooss :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (2 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hablaba un dialecto del High Valyrian...pero si le entendía amigo, si le entendía..... :fiufiu: :fiufiu:
> 
> Y si, buenas bolas.



[YOUTUBE]9e92EaZmHRM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2013)

Me comentan gente que trabaja en banca de inversión en el país de los quesos que los siguientes de la lista en caer son Luxemburgo y Uk por este orden:

¿Que pensáis?


----------



## bertok (2 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me comentan gente que trabaja en banca de inversión en el país de los quesos que los siguientes de la lista en caer son Luxemburgo y Uk por este orden:
> 
> ¿Que pensáis?



Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnus, cuidado con ING Lux ::


----------



## bertok (2 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me comentan gente que trabaja en banca de inversión en el país de los quesos que los siguientes de la lista en caer son Luxemburgo y Uk por este orden:
> 
> ¿Que pensáis?



Ni de blas.

Eslovenia, Grecia, Portugal, Irlanda España, Italia, Francia, ....

Quedan muchas putas en la jugada antes de ir a por UK y Luxemburgo.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Los usanos todavía pueden liarla...



Vaya, vaya...


----------



## atman (2 Abr 2013)

Pero, pero que es estoo... Entro al hilo y me encuentro en la cabecera un anuncio que promociona esta fantástica serie...

[YOUTUBE]PfbbYLfu-D0[/YOUTUBE]


...de qué narices habrán estado ustedes hablando... 

:XX: :XX:


----------



## juanfer (2 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me comentan gente que trabaja en banca de inversión en el país de los quesos que los siguientes de la lista en caer son Luxemburgo y Uk por este orden:
> 
> ¿Que pensáis?



Uk tiene una deuda descomunal en relación a su Pib super inflado. UK si que puede que caiga antes de lo que nos pensemos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me comentan gente que trabaja en banca de inversión en el país de los quesos que los siguientes de la lista en caer son Luxemburgo y Uk por este orden:
> 
> ¿Que pensáis?



Chipre tenía la pasta en bonos griegos..... ¿dónde la están metiendo los bancos de Luxemburgo?


----------



## juanfer (2 Abr 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Chipre tenía la pasta en bonos griegos..... ¿dónde la están metiendo los bancos de Luxemburgo?



Los fondos lux tienen que tener deuda de todos los paises de la eurozona y mucho más mierda. Si piden un rescate les van a aplicar una quita mayor que la de Chipre.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Los fondos lux tienen que tener deuda de todos los paises de la eurozona y mucho más mierda. Si piden un rescate les van a aplicar una quita mayor que la de Chipre.



La cuestión es, ¿los habrán soltado ya?


----------



## Abner (2 Abr 2013)

Hoy parece que los leoncios se han pulido la mitad de lo invertido en la acumulación en la bajada de antes de Semana Santa. Creo que están por unos 1500 contratos en positivo aún. Si estoy en lo cierto y realmente se dejaron posiciones largas sobre el 8370 (f), van a tener que soltar lo acumulado con un poco más de mesura para llegar hasta ahí con esta pólvora que les queda. Claro que me imagino que subidas tan fuertes van a acabar provocando efecto llamada sobre gacelas, o en otro caso se llegará a los 8400 ya en negativo y colocando papel sobre incautos.

Veremos a ver qué pasa mañana. En cualquier caso, queda gasolina para al menos, una subida como la de hoy (ya sea repartida en varios días o en una sóla tacada).

Mañana tristemente me reincorporaré al curro, con lo que no podré seguirles de cerca.

Saludos.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Abr 2013)

Que bonitos los usanos...

Asusta Apple, por cierto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que bonitos los usanos...
> 
> Asusta Apple, por cierto.



Ya sabemos hacia donde va, lo sabemos


----------



## juanfer (2 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La cuestión es, ¿los habrán soltado ya?




El problema de los bonos, es que si quieres vender antes del vencimiento tienes que asumir pequeñas quitas, o no tan pequeñas.

No lo se, pero de todas formas, hay que tener presente lo de Islandia, solo salvaron los depósitos de los Islandeses, a los extranjeros tuvieron una quita del 100% de los bancos quebrados, aunque tuvieras 50 euros, que para mi es mucho peor que lo de Chipre, y parece que pasa por alto.

De todas formas, los castuzos de Chipre y los clientes VIP de los bancos fueron avisados antes, como en Argentina vamos, y desgraciadamente como aquí pasará también.


----------



## juanfer (2 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que bonitos los usanos...
> 
> Asusta Apple, por cierto.



Apple ya no esta en las preferidas de goldman 

Goldman Sachs retira a Apple de su lista de valores favoritos,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com

Veremos si eso es bueno o malo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2013)

Mineras, ooooooooo ooooooo otro día mas
otro oooooo ooooooo 
yaaaa no pueden maaaaaaas
ya les imposible soportaaaaaaar
otro dias mñas de guaaaaanoooooooooooooooo


(Pandoro John Secada edition :


----------



## j.w.pepper (2 Abr 2013)

Poca idea tengo de A.T, os pregunto, hechándole un vistazo al gráfico de Iberdrola no os parece que el nivel de los 3,61 está funcionando como un soporte aceptable a corto plazo, y que el valor puede volver a tirar hacia arriba hasta el 4,20 en lo que parece ser un canal lateral - sino ocurren externalidades tipo Chipre o una gran correción en el S&P 500 -????


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Poca idea tengo de A.T, os pregunto, hechándole un vistazo al gráfico de Iberdrola no os parece que el nivel de los 3,61 está funcionando como un soporte aceptable a corto plazo, y que el valor puede volver a tirar hacia arriba hasta el 4,20 en lo que parece ser un canal lateral - sino ocurren externalidades tipo Chipre o una gran correción en el S&P 500 -????



Es que yo veo un techo ahí.... 

Se puede intentar lo que usted comenta. El SL está clarísimo. Pero la pérdida de los 3.6 :no: Por otro lado, que esté funcionado el soporte, que todavía está por ver, no significa que nos deba llevar a 4,2, ¿no?

Pero la operación repito, es clara, echarle valor, y jugársela a que no pierda los 3.6€, pero yo no me metería ahí porque, como he dicho al inicio, veo un techazo ahí y en cualquier momento, nos fockean vivos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Abr 2013)

Acabo de reportar a Bertok por dar thanks a todos los post bajistas ::


----------



## bertok (2 Abr 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Acabo de reportar a Bertok por dar thanks a todos los post bajistas ::



Dedicado a los Ibertrolos ::

El ministro Soria: "La nueva ley elctrica no gustar a las empresas",Empresas Sector Energa. Expansin.com

Algo se acerca


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Abr 2013)

The Big Bang Theory Night. Mañana 8000 en el DAX y a quemar la pasta ::


----------



## ponzi (2 Abr 2013)

Claca dijo:


> IBERDROLA:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nero-2013-the-end-is-here-52.html#post8029790
> 
> ...











bertok dijo:


> Poooooooonzi, uuy lo que han disssssho de Ibertrola ::











j.w.pepper dijo:


> Poca idea tengo de A.T, os pregunto, hechándole un vistazo al gráfico de Iberdrola no os parece que el nivel de los 3,61 está funcionando como un soporte aceptable a corto plazo, y que el valor puede volver a tirar hacia arriba hasta el 4,20 en lo que parece ser un canal lateral - sino ocurren externalidades tipo Chipre o una gran correción en el S&P 500 -????











Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es que yo veo un techo ahí....
> 
> Se puede intentar lo que usted comenta. El SL está clarísimo. Pero la pérdida de los 3.6 :no: Por otro lado, que esté funcionado el soporte, que todavía está por ver, no significa que nos deba llevar a 4,2, ¿no?
> 
> Pero la operación repito, es clara, echarle valor, y jugársela a que no pierda los 3.6€, pero yo no me metería ahí porque, como he dicho al inicio, veo un techazo ahí y en cualquier momento, nos fockean vivos.



Muy bueno el grafico. Ahora mismo a 3,6 esta a un buen precio si nos fijamos en largo plazo. Ahora como Claca no descartaría caídas temporales a corto plazo que puedan dejar el valor en el entorno de los 3,3-3,5. Puede parecer que sea mucha la diferencia pero apenas estamos hablando de 2000-3000 mill para un gran negocio y bastante conservador. Ahora mismo ganan 2800 mill y capitaliza por 22000 mill, esta a per 8. Las eléctricas y telecos estan pasando desapercibidas sin embargo no nos olvidemos que son monopolios u oligopolios que aun con la que esta cayendo ganan mucho dinero y tienen unos flujos de efectivo parecidos a la cámara del tesoro de tío gilito.


----------



## ponzi (2 Abr 2013)

Hablando de sectores conservadores


http://www.eleconomista.es/empresas-finanzas/noticias/4715849/04/13/Vodafone-sube-un-5-rumores-de-opa-conjunta-de-Verizon-y-ATT-sobre-la-britanica.html

Mirar a lo que pueden valorar Vodafone (190.000 mill) personalmente me parece una burrada...

Pero es que comparar las cifras


https://www.unience.com/product/LSE/VOD/financials


https://www.unience.com/product/NYS/TEF/financials


Telefónica es mil veces mejor en todo menos ajaaa su deuda que por cierto alguien debería dar un toque de atención a si junta directiva. Si hace unos meses advertía sobre un ajuste de su deuda neta a 55000 mill me temo que esta vez tengo que dar la noticia inversa lo han incrementado hasta los 70000 mill.Vodafone solo debe 23000 mill.


----------



## bertok (2 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Muy bueno el grafico. Ahora mismo a 3,6 esta a un buen precio si nos fijamos en largo plazo. Ahora como Claca no descartaría caídas temporales a corto plazo que puedan dejar el valor en el entorno de los 3,3-3,5. Puede parecer que sea mucha la diferencia pero apenas estamos hablando de 2000-3000 mill para un gran negocio y bastante conservador. Ahora mismo ganan 2800 mill y capitaliza por 22000 mill, esta a per 8. Ahora mismo las eléctricas y las telecos estan pasando desapercibidas para el gran publico pero no nos olvidemos que son negocios que aun con la que esta cayendo ganan mucho dinero y tienen unos flujos de efectivo parecidos a la cámara del tesoro de tío gilito.



Por mi parte la estoy haciendo un seguimiento cercano.

Tengo que reconocer que tal vez me equivoqué con Ibertrola y que no caerá tanto como pronosticaba. De momento recorto mi expectativa de caída hasta los 1,84 aurelios / acción en vez de los 1,20 aurelios / acción que estimaba inicialmente.

Si siguen gestionando correctamente la empresa, tendré que volver a recortar la expectativa del caída hasta los 2,24 aurelios / acción que sería un precio justo.

Sé reconocer que me había excedido ::


----------



## ponzi (3 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Por mi parte la estoy haciendo un seguimiento cercano.
> 
> Tengo que reconocer que tal vez me equivoqué con Ibertrola y que no caerá tanto como pronosticaba. De momento recorto mi expectativa de caída hasta los 1,84 aurelios / acción en vez de los 1,20 aurelios / acción que estimaba inicialmente.
> 
> ...



No creo que caiga tanto


Tiene 6200 mill de acciones, si cae a 2 la empresa valdria 12400 mill y esta ganando 2800 mill. Imaginemos el peor escenario posible donde Montoro les de coba de la buena, que puede bajar su beneficio a 2000 mill? Aun así en ese hipotético caso tendríamos un excelente negocio a per 6 y si ganase 2800 mill a per 4,5. Nunca he visto una utilitie cotizar tan barato.Como mucho manejo caídas hasta 2-3, eso en el peor escenario posible.Personalmente a 3,3 tengo dada una orden de compra. Su deuda es manejable, actualmente esta en los 26000 mill


https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/IBE/financials


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No creo que caiga tanto
> 
> 
> Tiene 6200 mill de acciones, si cae a 2 la empresa valdria 12400 mill y esta ganando 2800 mill. Imaginemos el peor escenario posible donde Montoro les de coba de la buena, que puede bajar su beneficio a 2000 mill? Aun así en ese hipotético caso tendríamos un excelente negocio a per 6 y si ganase 2800 mill a per 4,5. Nunca he visto una utilitie cotizar tan barato.Como mucho manejo caídas hasta 2-3, eso en el peor escenario posible.Personalmente a 3,3 tengo dada una orden de compra



Como Tontoro necesite aurelios, que los necesita, les va a reventar la teta a base de mordidas porque con la ciudadanía están a un flip de una revuelta social.

La estampida de manos fuertes hará el resto y la llevarán a un precio absurdo igual de absurdo que fueron los 12 aurelios.

El per 5,6,7 en Ibertrola lo veo sin ningún problema con el país en el estado en el va a estar.

El estado va a parasitar más todavía a los que parasitan a la ciudadanía.

Déjala caer con calma en la tendencia bajista que lleva. Ya dará la vuelta y se verá en el gráfico.

Suerte y amortiza el zulo, joder. ::


----------



## juanfer (3 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Como Tontoro necesite aurelios, que los necesita, les va a reventar la teta a base de mordidas porque con la ciudadanía están a un flip de una revuelta social.
> 
> La estampida de manos fuertes hará el resto y la llevarán a un precio absurdo igual de absurdo que fueron los 12 aurelios.
> 
> ...



En Canada, no estan muy bien.

Canada Includes Depositor Haircut Bail-In Provision For Systemically Important Banks in 2013 Budget! | SilverDoctors.com

Iberdrola esta provocando un odio a la población que riete de las empresas de comunicaciones, eso al final se acaba pagando.

No se puede estar estafando siempre al personal, lo de la electricidad en este país le van a meter mano algún día porque sino no podemos progresar.

No veo futuro a la empresa, cuando la cosa se ponga chunga, se empezarán a trucar contadores, enganches ilegales, etc. Ya lo vemos en los barrios chungos de las ciudades donde se conectan a la luz de las farolas del municipio. Con lo que reduciran su facturación, pero no su deuda.


----------



## ponzi (3 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Como Tontoro necesite aurelios, que los necesita, les va a reventar la teta a base de mordidas porque con la ciudadanía están a un flip de una revuelta social.
> 
> La estampida de manos fuertes hará el resto y la llevarán a un precio absurdo igual de absurdo que fueron los 12 aurelios.
> 
> ...



Hablando de Montoro...por favor que alguien encuentre el vídeo de la comparecencia de hoy en la razón, es un show...Aparece en un atril y justo debajo se leia algo del tipo "La razón la tiene......Montoro". escuchandole os prometo que me quedado de piedra, era como asistir a la presencia del omnipresente todopoderoso.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/economia/20130402/54370868735/montoro-futbolistas-hacienda.html


En el caso de iberdrola hicieron una cosa muy buena y fue la internacionalización de la empresa , así que Montoro por mucho que quiera no puede parasitar el 100% de iberdrola....Sobre el zulo, esto parece la franja de Gaza,se huele a km el napal de los azulejos. Una anecdota, el otro dia hablando con un vecino salio de refilón el tema del sector inmobiliario en españa y no se ni como pero la cosa que termine diciendo el precio aproximado de lo que me habia costado, juraría que se quedo petrificado y eso que es pre2000. Tendré mas cuidado con lo que digo, a partir de ahora seré pepito premium


----------



## juanfer (3 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Hablando de Montoro...por favor que alguien encuentre el vídeo de la comparecencia de hoy en la razón, es un show...Aparece en un atril y justo debajo se leia algo del tipo "La razón la tiene......Montoro". escuchandole os prometo que me quedado de piedra, era como asistir a la presencia del omnipresente todopoderoso.
> 
> 
> Montoro recuerda a los futbolistas que deben "estar a bien" con Hacienda
> ...



Muchos triunfadores del pisito se piensan que su pisito vale su precio en oro aunque lo compraron en los 70 y fue construido en los años 30. Solo tienes que ver idealista y hay que no bajan de la burra y piden burradas, no se adaptan a la nueva realidad.


----------



## ponzi (3 Abr 2013)

http://www.larazon.es/detalle_hemer...rvicios-publicos-no-financiables#.UVtfWxMaHng


----------



## ponzi (3 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Muchos triunfadores del pisito se piensan que su pisito vale su precio en oro aunque lo compraron en los 70 y fue construido en los años 30. Solo tienes que ver idealista y hay que no bajan de la burra y piden burradas, no se adaptan a la nueva realidad.



En idealista al menos en Madrid si buscas bien hay cosas bastante majas.El mio concretamente estaba como un 60%-70% mas barato que en 2007.


----------



## ponzi (3 Abr 2013)

Estoy revisando algunas cifras de la gran banca española (BBVA y san) y al menos con su cartera inmobiliaria las provisiones son como poco nada despreciables. No les perdáis de vista que puede que a determinados precios si siguen así sean una opción de compra. San por debajo de 4,5 y BBVA por debajo de 5,5. Ahora lo que si me preocupa es el incremento en sus balancrs de deuda publica.


----------



## jayco (3 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Estoy revisando algunas cifras de la gran banca española (BBVA y san) y al menos con su cartera inmobiliaria las provisiones son como poco nada despreciables. No les perdáis de vista que puede que a determinados precios si siguen así sean una opción de compra. San por debajo de 4,5 y BBVA por debajo de 5,5. *Ahora lo que si me preocupa es el incremento en sus balancrs de deuda publica*.



Cuanto tienen entre los 2? 60.000M?


----------



## ponzi (3 Abr 2013)

jayco dijo:


> Cuanto tienen entre los 2? 60.000M?



No se la cifra exacta pero es bastante alta y lo peor es que se ha incrementado de forma alarmante durante los dos últimos ejercicios. Las cifras que manejo son como minimo de 100.000 mill


----------



## juanfer (3 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Estoy revisando algunas cifras de la gran banca española (BBVA y san) y al menos con su cartera inmobiliaria las provisiones son como poco nada despreciables. No les perdáis de vista que puede que a determinados precios si siguen así sean una opción de compra. San por debajo de 4,5 y BBVA por debajo de 5,5. Ahora lo que si me preocupa es el incremento en sus balancrs de deuda publica.



Cuando hagan una quita a la deuda portuguesa, al SAN y al BBVA se la van a tragar. El problema ahora no son los pisos para estas entidades.


----------



## ponzi (3 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Cuando hagan una quita a la deuda portuguesa, al SAN y al BBVA se la van a tragar. El problema ahora no son los pisos para estas entidades.



Si a mi tambien me preocupa mas la deuda soberana , el saneamiento del sector inmobiliario lo tienen bastante atajado, en 2-3 años podrían tenerlo totalmente solucionado.


----------



## ponzi (3 Abr 2013)

Vaya salvajada....1100 paginas las cuentas anuales del Santander


http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/IFA/ListadoIFA.aspx?id=0&nif=A-39000013


----------



## ponzi (3 Abr 2013)

encontré la foto de montoro


http://www.cadenaser.com/economia/f...iario-razon/csrcsrpor/20130402csrcsreco_5/Ies


----------



## ponzi (3 Abr 2013)

Que divertido


http://economia.elpais.com/economia/2013/04/02/agencias/1364933125_393013.html


----------



## jayco (3 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Que divertido
> 
> 
> Montoro dice que 2013 será el último de crisis y en 2014 volverá el consumo | Economía | EL PAÍS



http://www.larazon.es/detalle_norma...lan-de-proveedores-estara-ligado#.UVtwDBy-2So

Otra broma


----------



## holgazan (3 Abr 2013)

El robo del siglo.

Vodafone sube con fuerza en Bolsa ante una posible oferta de Verizon y AT&T | Economía | EL PAÍS

Te cambio unos pocos papelitos de color verde, que me presta mi amigo Bernanke al 1%, por un montón de teléfonos.


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Hablando de Montoro...por favor que alguien encuentre el vídeo de la comparecencia de hoy en la razón, es un show...Aparece en un atril y justo debajo se leia algo del tipo "La razón la tiene......Montoro". escuchandole os prometo que me quedado de piedra, era como asistir a la presencia del omnipresente todopoderoso.
> 
> 
> Montoro recuerda a los futbolistas que deben "estar a bien" con Hacienda
> ...



Eres mala, Muriel!. :: 

Montoro está en pleno síndrome Mercedes Milá... Se está convirtiendo en el gremlin del gobierno






En Tokio ha vuelto a aparecer Pepón San. Buenos días.

Edito: han debido dar clase hasta los perros...
El Ayuntamiento de Álvarez del Manzano costeó 203 clases de golf de los Aznar- elEconomista.es Edición Móvil


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Abr 2013)

+3% el Nikkei...... eso es mucho


----------



## Felix (3 Abr 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> ...
> Edito: han debido dar clase hasta los perros...
> El Ayuntamiento de Álvarez del Manzano costeó 203 clases de golf de los Aznar- elEconomista.es Edición Móvil



¿Con la cara que tienen no querras que aprendan en un par de clases no?
No cabe un HGP mas.


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Abr 2013)

Felix dijo:


> ¿Con la cara que tienen no querras que aprendan en un par de clases no?
> No cabe un HGP mas.



Anita perdió tres clases aprendiendo a distinguir peras, manzanas y bolas de golf...


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2013)

cerramos cortos 1555-1565 sp500 futuro :: y cargamos largos eurodolor 1,2798 :Baile:


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Abr 2013)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, siga corto, por diosssss.
acuerdese de la gran bajistaaaaaaaa


----------



## FRANKDOLF (3 Abr 2013)

Hola... se presenta otra gacelilla que desde la oscuridad sigue este hilo desde hace años,desgraciadamente no puedo aportar gran cosa. Me gustaría que diérais vuestra opinión a lo que dice este señor y al impacto que pueda tener en eléctricas tipo ibertrola y gamesus gracias de antebrazo ......
ENTREVISTA A JEREMY RIFKIN


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (3 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Como Tontoro necesite aurelios, que los necesita, les va a reventar la teta a base de mordidas porque con la ciudadanía están a un flip de una revuelta social.
> 
> La estampida de manos fuertes hará el resto y la llevarán a un precio absurdo igual de absurdo que fueron los 12 aurelios.



.
bertok, a mi me sale que el precio máximo de IBE fueron los 8.93 de nov.2007.

¿Dónde has visto los 12?


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (3 Abr 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> The Big Bang Theory Night. Mañana 8000 en el DAX y a quemar la pasta ::







Ya que te pones, que se vea algo más, que se supone que estamos alcistas:


----------



## Topongo (3 Abr 2013)

Creo que voy a entrar en Mittal a muy lp como lo veis? 
Yo creo que tiene posibilidades si hay una minima recuperación.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Abr 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> Ya que te pones, que se vea algo más, que se supone que estamos alcistas:


----------



## ghkghk (3 Abr 2013)

FRANKDOLF dijo:


> Hola... se presenta otra gacelilla que desde la oscuridad sigue este hilo desde hace años,desgraciadamente no puedo aportar gran cosa. Me gustaría que diérais vuestra opinión a lo que dice este señor y al impacto que pueda tener en eléctricas tipo ibertrola y gamesus gracias de antebrazo ......
> ENTREVISTA A JEREMY RIFKIN




No se sabe. Dependerá de su talento para adaptarse. Que viene una nueva era creo que es innegable, pero aún se desconocen los actores.


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Abr 2013)

kaley cuoco - Buscar con Google
merece la pena


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Abr 2013)

es posible que haya un mini gap en los 8544.5 en el ibex?


----------



## ghkghk (3 Abr 2013)

*Franklin Templeton Investment declara una participación del 3% en CAF valorada en 29,1 millones
*

Franklin Templeton Investment ha declarado una participación de 3,02% en el capital social del fabricante ferroviario CAF, valorada en 29,1 millones de euros a los actuales precios de mercado.

La participación se declara semanas después de que el Norges Bank, el banco central de Noruega, informara asimismo de que cuenta con una participación del 3,04% en CAF.

Respecto al fondo de inversión, cuenta con un paquete de 103.651 títulos del fabricante ferroviario con sede en Beasain (Guipúzcoa), según consta en los registros de la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).

Los empleados de CAF son el primer accionista de la empresa, dado que a través de la sociedad Cartera Industrial suman el 29,5% de su capital, por delante de Kutxabank, con un 19%. También están en su accionariado BNP Paribas, con un 5,7%, y Banca Cívica, con un 3%.

CAF cerró el ejercicio 2012 con una cartera de pedidos valorada en 4.941,42 millones de euros, un 2% inferior a la de 2011. Su beneficio neto atribuido de situó en 99,45 millones de euros y la cifra de negocio, en 1.721 millones, de los que un 82% provino del exterior.


Señor, que Banca Cívica y Kutxa acaben ya con esto y desde los 260 empiece a despegar...


----------



## Cascooscuro (3 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> es posible que haya un mini gap en los 8544.5 en el ibex?



Lo hay. En efecto.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (3 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> kaley cuoco - Buscar con Google
> merece la pena






Bah, seguro que es una creída:









:8:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Abr 2013)

Buenos dias.

Estoy por vender aquellas grifoles que compre en los 25, y cuya mitad vendí en 25,5 ::. ¿Como se sale de un valor así de alicsta y en máximos de siempre? ¿Donde se pone el stop loss? ¿¿¿¿Como se hace????

Saludos.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Abr 2013)

Con los beneficios compensariá el boqueta anal que me están haciendo las santanderinas y me sobraría algo. ¿que no?


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Estoy revisando algunas cifras de la gran banca española (BBVA y san) y al menos con su cartera inmobiliaria las provisiones son como poco nada despreciables. No les perdáis de vista que puede que a determinados precios si siguen así sean una opción de compra. San por debajo de 4,5 y BBVA por debajo de 5,5. Ahora lo que si me preocupa es el incremento en sus balancrs de deuda publica.



Hasta los tonulianos 3 de SAN hay que esperar 8:


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> bertok, a mi me sale que el precio máximo de IBE fueron los 8.93 de nov.2007.
> 
> ¿Dónde has visto los 12?



Lo he puesto de memoria. Acabo de comprobar en ecotrader que en el 2008 ya estuvo en los 10 ...

Cuidado con las descargas de luz.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Abr 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> 
> Estoy por vender aquellas grifoles que compre en los 25, y cuya mitad vendí en 25,5 ::. ¿Como se sale de un valor así de alicsta y en máximos de siempre? ¿Donde se pone el stop loss? ¿¿¿¿Como se hace????
> 
> Saludos.





No se hace*... O se pone el stop dinámico desde el punto el que ya te dieras satisfecho con la ganancia.

* Consejos traigo que para mí no tengo (Amadeus).


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Creo que voy a entrar en Mittal a muy lp como lo veis?
> Yo creo que tiene posibilidades si hay una minima recuperación.



Junto a ACX es otra de las que sigo pero:

- Está en ciclo primario bajista con una nueva onda a la baja (es la que peor pinta tiene por técnico). Déjala caer con calma, tiene pinta de irse muy abajo.

- Es una cíclica. No son aptas para el largo plazo si no para pillarlas en el ciclo (1-2 años).

Paciencia, ahí habrá un buen negocio.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Abr 2013)

TEF parece que puede despegar...

Menudo empuje metieron con lo de Vodafone.


----------



## TenienteDan (3 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Junto a ACX es otra de las que sigo pero:
> 
> - Está en ciclo primario bajista con una nueva onda a la baja (es la que peor pinta tiene por técnico). Déjala caer con calma, tiene pinta de irse muy abajo.
> 
> ...



Haga caso a los maestros.

Ya me metí yo buscando los mínimos históricos en 10,70. Y ya me saltó el SL :XX:

Hay que esperar a que se de la vuelta. ACX parece que le queda menos para ello.
Bertok, como te ayudas para ver si se ha dado la vuelta? MM200, medias en general o algún truquito que nos puedas contar 



Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> 
> Estoy por vender aquellas grifoles que compre en los 25, y cuya mitad vendí en 25,5 ::. ¿Como se sale de un valor así de alicsta y en máximos de siempre? ¿Donde se pone el stop loss? ¿¿¿¿Como se hace????
> 
> Saludos.



Yo compré en 25,5 y salí en 29 después de la última cresta (quise salir en 30€ pero viendo que se quedó a céntimos del objetivo quise salirme porsiaca). Vendería la mitad y dejaría el resto tranquilamente si no hubiese vendido todas xD.


----------



## Topongo (3 Abr 2013)

Haré caso no se preocupe ya vengo escaldado de no hacerlo en su dia...
L único que me interesa ampliar mi cartera en breve y no estoy muy seguro de a qué ir... como comentaron CAF... de todas formas me interesan cotizadas dividendenderas...


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos cortos 1555-1565 sp500 futuro :: y cargamos largos eurodolor 1,2798 :Baile:



cerramos el larguito eurodolor 1,2798-1,2832 :Baile:

el ibex tiene fuelte resistencia en zona 8050-8100 :rolleye:


----------



## paulistano (3 Abr 2013)

Buenos días, 

Da gusto ver como Gamesa vuelve a la senda alcista....4% arriba...como en los buenos tiempos:Aplauso:

Súbanse al tren, están a tiempo....cuando esté a 3 la verán alta....:cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2013)

cargamos cortos sp500 1567 futuro :Baile:


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Haga caso a los maestros.
> 
> Ya me metí yo buscando los mínimos históricos en 10,70. Y ya me saltó el SL :XX:
> 
> ...



Doble suelo, canal alcista o barrilete. Es cuestión de que pierda momento en la caída.

Todo apunta que se va a ir muy abajo.

*Nunca se debe entrar en un valor por el simple motivo de que está muy bajo.*


----------



## Tio Masclet (3 Abr 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Da gusto ver como Gamesa vuelve a la senda alcista....4% arriba...como en los buenos tiempos:Aplauso:
> 
> Súbanse al tren, están a tiempo....cuando esté a 3 la verán alta....:cook:



Estamos subidos desde 2,19 y con paciencia infinita.


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Abr 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> The Big Bang Theory Night. Mañana 8000 en el DAX y a quemar la pasta ::



pero que buena está ..............


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Abr 2013)

Buenos dias señores del mal que seran perseguidos por Montoro a partir de ya,

Si una participacion de MM servira para subir 60 puntos del sp500, que no pasara cuando el solo ha podido llenar una pagina entera del hilo. Yo ando asustado no ya solo porque la profecia anteriormente descrita impulsa el sp500 a los 3000, si no que veo que puede que despues del dax, otro indice menor sobrepase al indice iberico por excelencia.

España, una grande y libre, no puede ostentar el 3 puesto en lo que a plazas financieras se refiere.


----------



## paulistano (3 Abr 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Estamos subidos desde 2,19 y con paciencia infinita.



A 2,19 tenía yo el stop si el ibex se iba por la alcantarilla estos días....creo que tocó 2,29 y ya estaba yo acongojado:no:

El día de hoy es raro...a ver si tenemos sorpresaienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Abr 2013)

Off topiqueo.

Asia llamando a cultivador de alcachofas, abrame la puerta. O le mando a mi primo a lomos de imperioso:


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Abr 2013)

jayco dijo:


> http://www.larazon.es/detalle_norma...lan-de-proveedores-estara-ligado#.UVtwDBy-2So
> 
> Otra broma



no, no es una broma, es la escapatoria que tiene la castuza de hecho es la única


----------



## Tio Masclet (3 Abr 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> A 2,19 tenía yo el stop si el ibex se iba por la alcantarilla estos días....creo que tocó 2,29 y ya estaba yo acongojado:no:
> 
> El día de hoy es raro...a ver si tenemos sorpresaienso:



Desde luego esa subida da vértigo. Prefiero que vaya poquito a poco.
A ver si aparece el Sr. Janus y nos ilumina.


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Abr 2013)

Menuda mentalidad Mr. Marshall. Dios nos pille confesados. Fuimos, "semos" y seremos vagos de pueblo esperando que venga el señorito de vacaciones...

Rajoy: Es necesario que los países que están en buena situación, gasten" - EcoDiario.es


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Abr 2013)

a ver quien tiene...... de seguir la comparecencia de Rajoy, sin ponerse de mala leche...


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> a ver quien tiene...... de seguir la comparecencia de Rajoy, sin ponerse de mala leche...



I'm out!

Edito: Cambiando de tema. Orange va a dar a Movistar donde le duele (Fusión):

http://acercadeorange.orange.es/UpImages/files/3499/np_canguro_abril_1af0293fe57204d8b27bb7e54.pdf


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> I'm out!
> 
> Edito: Cambiando de tema. Orange va a dar a Movistar donde le duele (Fusión):
> 
> http://acercadeorange.orange.es/UpImages/files/3499/np_canguro_abril_1af0293fe57204d8b27bb7e54.pdf



Es un ofertón contra la linea de flotación de Timofónica.

“Canguro 35”, para los que buscan el máximo ahorro sin quedarse cortos en las
comunicaciones de su hogar o negocio:

*- Tarifa móvil*
Tarifa plana con 150 minutos las 24 h del día
300 Mb de navegación a máxima velocidad

*Oferta de ADSL*

ADSL Máxima Velocidad con router WiFi Livebox incluido
Llamadas ilimitadas a fijos nacionales
150 minutos de llamadas a móviles nacionales a cualquier hora

*Precio: 35 euros al mes, cuota de línea incluida*

Hamijos, el lonchafinismo nos abraza ::


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Es un ofertón contra la linea de flotación de Timofónica.
> 
> “Canguro 35”, para los que buscan el máximo ahorro sin quedarse cortos en las
> comunicaciones de su hogar o negocio:
> ...



Van a reventar el mercado con una tarifa tan competitiva en un país consumido por la depresión 8:


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2013)

Con full equipe

“Canguro 45”, para los que buscan ahorro en las comunicaciones de su hogar o
negocio, pero necesitan hablar sin límites:

*Tarifa móvil*

Llamadas y SMS ilimitados
1 Gb de navegación a máxima velocidad

*Oferta de ADSL*

ADSL Máxima Velocidad con router WiFi Livebox incluido
Llamadas ilimitadas a fijos nacionales
1.000 minutos a móviles nacionales a cualquier hora

*Precio: 45 euros al mes, cuota de línea incluida*


----------



## paulistano (3 Abr 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Desde luego esa subida da vértigo. Prefiero que vaya poquito a poco.
> A ver si aparece el Sr. Janus y nos ilumina.



Ojo que esto que está haciendo me recuerda a la subida del 16% que vimos hace poco....ahora en zona de negociación y de ahí para arriba.


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Abr 2013)

una accion de bankia a quien acierte la persona que ha dicho esto:
"Toda corrupción es inaceptable, cuando hemos tenido conocimiento, hemos actuado, con una forma que nadie ha igualado. Además, es nuestra obligación garantizar la acción de la justicia...".


----------



## atman (3 Abr 2013)

¿que me dicen de Sacyr? Ahora que parece que empieza a recibir recomendaciones de compra... me huele al último estertor. Colocación masiva para dejarla caer. Las concesiones se hunden, los contratos/concursos que van firmando son de todo menos rentables. Y filiales como Valoriza buscando volumen como locas, supongo que para darle el pase y ver si se puede recuperar algo de aliento antes de rendirse.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> una accion de bankia a quien acierte la persona que ha dicho esto:
> "Toda corrupción es inaceptable, cuando hemos tenido conocimiento, hemos actuado, con una forma que nadie ha igualado. Además, es nuestra obligación garantizar la acción de la justicia...".




¿Cospedal?... Con dos cojones.

Si no, Rajoy. Y me conformo con una de Banco de Valencia por acertar a la segunda.


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Abr 2013)

menudo rayajo rojo ......... menudo chicharro,


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> una accion de bankia a quien acierte la persona que ha dicho esto:
> "Toda corrupción es inaceptable, cuando hemos tenido conocimiento, hemos actuado, con una forma que nadie ha igualado. Además, es nuestra obligación garantizar la acción de la justicia...".



Soraya ????


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Van a reventar el mercado con una tarifa tan competitiva en un país consumido por la depresión 8:



Sólo una pega: 12 meses de permanencia (matrimonio a la italiana). Habrá que consolarse con que regalan el router...


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Sólo una pega: 12 meses de permanencia (matrimonio a la italiana). Habrá que consolarse con que regalan el router...



Pero el precio es de escándalo.

¿qué tal andan de cobertura en la red móvil?

¿velocidad de descarga en el ADSL?


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2013)

adp se esperaba 200k y sale 158k :Aplauso: :baba:


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Pero el precio es de escándalo.
> 
> ¿qué tal andan de cobertura en la red móvil?
> 
> ¿velocidad de descarga en el ADSL?



A pesar de los mitos que se implantaron en el despliegue de Amena la compañía siempre apostó por la cobertura del territorio por lo que a veces te puedes encontrar con áreas en las que tiene incluso mejor cobertura que las otras 2 marías. El problema era que sólo tenían la frecuencia de 2100 en 3G y tenían poca fuerza dentro de edificios, pero desde finales de 2011 ya disponen de la de 900 y ha mejorado mucho. Además pienso que a la chita callando quizás sean los primeros en estrenar el LTE. Yo no tengo quejas y la calidad de sonido es infinitamente superior a la de voda.

En cuanto al ADSL ni idea, pero en un principio se oyeron a muchos clientes despotricar por el servicio técnico y el sablazo que daban, pero creo que al menos ahora es gratuito.


----------



## Dilbert (3 Abr 2013)

atman dijo:


> ¿que me dicen de Sacyr? Ahora que parece que empieza a recibir recomendaciones de compra... me huele al último estertor. Colocación masiva para dejarla caer. Las concesiones se hunden, los contratos/concursos que van firmando son de todo menos rentables. Y filiales como Valoriza buscando volumen como locas, supongo que para darle el pase y ver si se puede recuperar algo de aliento antes de rendirse.




Sacyr está ultraquebrada.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Abr 2013)

¿Alguien con Clicktrade? Es el más barato que he encontrado para acciones noruegas (un 0.12%). 

Si alguien usa/conoce un broker donde cobrasen menos, si me avisara se lo agradecería. O mejor, podría pagarle con el derecho de cobro de la acción de BdV que me debe Lángaro.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Abr 2013)

Abengoa ha tocado 3 veces el 1.82 en los últimos 5 meses. Y en todas ha rebotado muuuy considerablemente.

¿No hay 3 sin 4?


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Abengoa ha tocado 3 veces el 1.82 en los últimos 5 meses. Y en todas ha rebotado muuuy considerablemente.
> 
> ¿No hay 3 sin 4?



Es una bomba de relojería con la deuda que tiene y la mordida a las renovables que el soriano ha soñado.


----------



## Dilbert (3 Abr 2013)

Hay que dejar que los accionistas de los bancos paguen el coste de la crisis financiera:



Los días que vivimos peligrosamente - Economía Directa 03-04-2013 en mp3 (03/04 a las 10:33:49) 01:21:09 1917103 - iVoox


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2013)

esperemos al ism no manufacturero para aniquilar a los ejpertitos :no: :Baile:


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Abr 2013)

Día de titulares:

La infanta Cristina, imputada en el caso Urdangarin: el 27 de abril irá a declarar - elEconomista.es


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2013)

Dilbert dijo:


> Hay que dejar que los accionistas de los bancos paguen el coste de la crisis financiera:
> 
> 
> 
> Los días que vivimos peligrosamente - Economía Directa 03-04-2013 en mp3 (03/04 a las 10:33:49) 01:21:09 1917103 - iVoox



Burbus, escuchadlo con atención.

¿pensáis que no os va a cambiar la vida a vosotros y vuestras familias? ienso:

Sed prudentes ...... por si acaso.

En caso de hacer el gañán, los efectos pueden ser muy dañinos contra nuestras familias


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Burbus, escuchadlo con atención.
> 
> ¿pensáis que no os va a cambiar la vida a vosotros y vuestras familias? ienso:
> 
> ...



con sapiencia no hay temor :no: por otro lado ya sabes que lo que digan 5 o 20 gacelas no tiene la menor importancia :fiufiu:

como llevas el aprovisionamiento para el madmax , ten to ordenadito


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esperemos al ism no manufacturero para aniquilar a los ejpertitos :no: :Baile:










estamos preparados...


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2013)

ism no manufacturero se esperaba 55,8 y queda en 54,4 :Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> con sapiencia no hay temor :no: por otro lado ya sabes que lo que digan 5 o 20 gacelas no tiene la menor importancia :fiufiu:
> 
> como llevas el aprovisionamiento para el madmax , ten to ordenadito



Miedo ninguno.

Yo los estoy esperando ::


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Abr 2013)

Que velas más bonitas...


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Miedo ninguno.
> 
> Yo los estoy esperando ::



no temas pezkeñin , el madmax sera maravilloso :bla:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (3 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> una accion de bankia a quien acierte la persona que ha dicho esto:
> "Toda corrupción es inaceptable, cuando hemos tenido conocimiento, hemos actuado, con una forma que nadie ha igualado. Además, es nuestra obligación garantizar la acción de la justicia...".



Rajoy.

Creo que voy a ser bankero.


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no temas pezkeñin , el madmax sera maravilloso :bla:



Lo que algunos llamáis infierno, otros lo vemos como el hogar ::

Espabila porque cuando el jambre y la miseria invada tu país, primero irán a comerse a los más bobos ::


----------



## J-Z (3 Abr 2013)

FCC está pa comprar por si aguanta los 7 chobos, sino en 5 se promedia


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2013)

vamos gringos , entierren el pico ya :Baile:


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2013)

j-z dijo:


> FCC está pa comprar por si aguanta los 7 chobos, sino en 5 se promedia



En buen amigo que conoce el sector y la empresa me comentó hace varias semanas que FCC se está jugando sobrevivir como empresa.

Cuidado con las trampas de valor.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2013)

os habeis fijado en el triangulito del vix ? asi a ojo parece que tiene ojetivo en 16,50 aprox ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cargamos cortos sp500 1567 futuro :Baile:



cerramos el cortito sp500 futuro 1567-1558 :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Abr 2013)

Muy buen programa el de ED.

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanus....


----------



## pollastre (3 Abr 2013)

El SP es un índice que merece la pena quedarse mirando mientras pasan las horas, aunque sólo sea por "_amusement_" personal. 

-30.000 netos desde apertura (15:30) hasta finalización del ISM.

-30.000 . Ojo, netos. Hay que pensarlo despacito.

Es fascinante monitorizar este instrumento. Para reflexionar.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> El SP es un índice que merece la pena quedarse mirando mientras pasan las horas, aunque sólo sea por "_amusement_" personal.
> 
> -30.000 netos desde apertura (15:30) hasta finalización del ISM.
> 
> ...



como si tienen un -1 000 000 no bajan ni a balas :ouch:


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> como si tienen un -1 000 000 no bajan ni a balas :ouch:



No eres capaz de entenderlo ::


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2013)

venga corto nasdaq 2810 futuro :Baile:


----------



## pollastre (3 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> como si tienen un -1 000 000 no bajan ni a balas :ouch:




¿ Ha probado Ud. a ponerse largo ? ::


----------



## grillo35 (3 Abr 2013)

Extraido de Pepelui: _"Nuevo foco de conflicto en la eurozona. La bolsa de Portugal cae más del 3% mientras el líder socialista en el acto de moción de censura pide la dimisión del gobierno. Todos los valores del índice portugués menos uno bajan, Los bancos se despeñan, así tenemos a Espirito Santo bajando 9% por ejemplo."_

Alguien sabe que les pasa a los shurmanos de aqui al lado??


----------



## J-Z (3 Abr 2013)

Precioso guano.

MV ponte largo en ibex pa redondear :XX:


----------



## kemao2 (3 Abr 2013)

crisis política y rumores de elecciones anticipadas. Otros que se suman a la fiesta italiana






grillo35 dijo:


> Extraido de Pepelui: _"Nuevo foco de conflicto en la eurozona. La bolsa de Portugal cae más del 3% mientras el líder socialista en el acto de moción de censura pide la dimisión del gobierno. Todos los valores del índice portugués menos uno bajan, Los bancos se despeñan, así tenemos a Espirito Santo bajando 9% por ejemplo."_
> 
> Alguien sabe que les pasa a los shurmanos de aqui al lado??


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Precioso guano.
> 
> MV ponte largo en ibex pa redondear :XX:



pronto MV cargara largos en ibex y cuando lo haga el ibex subira


----------



## Snowball (3 Abr 2013)

kemao2 dijo:


> crisis política y rumores de elecciones anticipadas. Otros que se suman a la fiesta italiana



Con quitas de deuda soberana incluidas...


----------



## juanfer (3 Abr 2013)

Snowball dijo:


> Con quitas de deuda soberana incluidas...



Si hay quitas de deuda soberana en portugal nuestros bancos patrios van a sufrir.


----------



## Snowball (3 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Si hay quitas de deuda soberana en portugal nuestros bancos patrios van a sufrir.



Ahi queria llegar yo...


----------



## grillo35 (3 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Si hay quitas de deuda soberana en portugal nuestros bancos patrios van a sufrir.



Pues parece que va a ser que si...::

Espaa es el pas con mayor exposicin a la deuda de Portugal - Noticias sobre Portugal

Esta claro que nos metemos en todos los fregaos, como si no tuviéramos suficientem con los de aqui...:ouch:


----------



## sr.anus (3 Abr 2013)

Si no es grecia, es italia, sino chipre, y ahora portugal

Dejad en paz a nuestro chicharro. o hundirlo de una vez


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2013)

Snowball dijo:


> Ahi queria llegar yo...



mas vas a sufrir tu , bola de nieve :rolleye:


----------



## atman (3 Abr 2013)

grillo35 dijo:


> Extraido de Pepelui: _"Nuevo foco de conflicto en la eurozona. La bolsa de Portugal cae más del 3% mientras el líder socialista en el acto de moción de censura pide la dimisión del gobierno. Todos los valores del índice portugués menos uno bajan, Los bancos se despeñan, así tenemos a Espirito Santo bajando 9% por ejemplo."_
> 
> Alguien sabe que les pasa a los shurmanos de aqui al lado??



Vaciamos el embalse de Alcántara y les aclaramos las ideas...


----------



## juanfer (3 Abr 2013)

grillo35 dijo:


> Pues parece que va a ser que si...::
> 
> Espaa es el pas con mayor exposicin a la deuda de Portugal - Noticias sobre Portugal
> 
> Esta claro que nos metemos en todos los fregaos, como si no tuviéramos suficientem con los de aqui...:ouch:



Lo comente anoche en el hilo con ponzi, el BBVA y el SAN están hasta las trancas de deuda portuguesa.

Veo dolor.


----------



## Snowball (3 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mas vas a sufrir tu , bola de nieve :rolleye:



¿Por? :rolleye:


¿Acaso sabes algo de mi vida? ¿Pedazo de mierda andante ?


----------



## Burbujilimo (3 Abr 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> El SP es un índice que merece la pena quedarse mirando mientras pasan las horas, aunque sólo sea por "_amusement_" personal.
> 
> -30.000 netos desde apertura (15:30) hasta finalización del ISM.
> 
> ...



Supongo que habla de futuros, ¿no? ¿El contrato de 250 $ el punto? 

Suena a guanazo importante, y arrastra al resto, desde mi desconocimiento al menos...


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> venga corto nasdaq 2810 futuro :Baile:



pasando de los putos gringos , cerramos el cortito nasdaq100 2810 futuro en 2804 :baba: :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2013)

largo al santander 5,21 :Baile:


----------



## J-Z (3 Abr 2013)

Lo espero debajo de 5 entonces


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Lo comente anoche en el hilo con ponzi, el BBVA y el SAN están hasta las trancas de deuda portuguesa.
> 
> Veo dolor.



SAN tiene una pinta horrorosa...

y además al Botas se le ve nervioso


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> largo al santander 5,21 :Baile:



soltado en 5,24 :Aplauso: :Baile:


----------



## Partidario del Empirismo (3 Abr 2013)

atman dijo:


> Vaciamos el embalse de Alcántara y les aclaramos las ideas...



Pobre puente romano de Alcántara :´(.


----------



## J-Z (3 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> soltado en 5,24 :Aplauso: :Baile:



Estás hecho un hacha, te dio pa las comis?

bah si es paupertradin :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Estás hecho un hacha, te dio pa las comis?
> 
> bah si es paupertradin :XX:



voy siempre apalancado , gane un centimo por turbo warrant , pero como tenia muchos 8:


----------



## atman (3 Abr 2013)

Uuu... menudo jardín los de CB con lo de Islandia... y que obsesión con aplicarnos una salida a la islandesa... 

A ver, que yo no tengo nada en contra, si al final arruinados acabamos sí o sí... lo que digo es que se engaña a la gente al decirle que lo de Islandia ha sido mucho más bonito y que no han sufrido tanto... y lo digo, porque cuando la gente vea que la cosa no es tan bonita como la pintan... entonces aquí ya no se salva nadie y esto va a ser la ley de la selva...

Por cierto, que esta primavera-verano completo mi plan "A" de contingencia. Ya recordarán cual era la parte que me faltaba... =^_^=


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2013)

volvemos a la carga , corto nasdaq100 2807 futuro :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Abr 2013)

atman dijo:


> Uuu... menudo jardín los de CB con lo de Islandia... y que obsesión con aplicarnos una salida a la islandesa...
> 
> A ver, que yo no tengo nada en contra, si al final arruinados acabamos sí o sí... lo que digo es que se engaña a la gente al decirle que lo de Islandia ha sido mucho más bonito y que no han sufrido tanto... y lo digo, porque cuando la gente vea que la cosa no es tan bonita como la pintan... entonces aquí ya no se salva nadie y esto va a ser la ley de la selva...
> 
> Por cierto, que esta primavera-verano completo mi plan "A" de contingencia. Ya recordarán cual era la parte que me faltaba... =^_^=



La *A* la tiene, le falta la *T*, la *P* y la *C*


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2013)

en la 2 estan pasando un documental que a los foreros del hvei les va a gustar


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en la 2 estan pasando un documental que a los foreros del hvei les va a gustar



ni zombies ni boobies

Reportado :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Abr 2013)

Que piscinazo nos hemos metido hoy, como se nota que mandan los usanos...menuda vela al puti de mare

Hasta los 1520 (SP) lo veo


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que piscinazo nos hemos metido hoy, como se nota que mandan los usanos...menuda vela al puti de mare
> 
> Hasta los 1520 (SP) lo veo



el ibex en 8050 tiene mucha resistencia


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> volvemos a la carga , corto nasdaq100 2807 futuro :Baile:



cerramos el cortito 2807-2803 :Baile: 8: :baba:


----------



## atman (3 Abr 2013)

Partidario del Empirismo dijo:


> Pobre puente romano de Alcántara :´(.



Ese puente ha aguantado mucho... el agua que salga irá aún limpia de escombros... igual aguanta... 

Lo jodío, en realidad... es que el objetivo último, arrasar Lisboa, no es posible por la forma es que desemboca el Tajo. Lastima. :bla:


----------



## Naruto (3 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No eres capaz de entenderlo ::



Yo tampoco.. 

He aqui la explicacion :

Dreyfus model of skill acquisition - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Dicen que no puede haber comunicacion efectiva si hay mas de 2 niveles de diferencia.. 

Yo soy nivel 0... hasta que no sea nivel 3 por lo menos, no podria entender al Maese..


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Abr 2013)

En usa siguen con la taladradora...

Verás mañana en Europa...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Abr 2013)

No es nada del otro mundo, segun Mr.P las manos fuertes aka muertosvivientesno, se han posicionado cortos en el futuro del sp500 en un montante total en esa dirección de 30.000 contratos. Esos 30.000 contratos en neto los tienen los muertosvivientes de la vida en el lado largo.

Todo esto según la niña taiwanesa que tiene Mr.P encima de una mesa de cristal.
La niña taiwanesa la tiene Mr.P por culpa de un error de amazon al enviarme un paquete.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> En usa siguen con la taladradora...
> 
> Verás mañana en Europa...



Falta la vela de cierre, siempre hay que contar con esa velita de 5-8 puntos al cierre.

Edito: Mientras esta gente del otro lado del charco sigan con minimos crecientes aquí paz y después gloria. Y yo le pregunto al anfitrión de americanos en el mundo espetos; ¿esta el dólar diciéndonos algo? ¿Es la nueva faceta mas entretenida que la mesa pura y dura?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Abr 2013)

JAaaaaaaaaaaaaanuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuussssss


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> JAaaaaaaaaaaaaanuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuussssss



Ayer estuve viendo el partido y estaba jugando Beckham, pensaba que se había retirado y era modelo. Yo no sigo mucho el futbol pero me sorprendio que este chico dejara el Madrid porque se retiraba y ha vuelto a jugar. No hizo nada, asi que supongo que estará ya en las ultimas.


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> JAaaaaaaaaaaaaanuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuussssss



He leido en el as que el boludo se hizo poco daño.

Parece el jato, que no te lo quitas de encima ni con agua hirviendo.

Winter is coming y tal.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ayer estuve viendo el partido y estaba jugando Beckham, pensaba que se había retirado y era modelo. Yo no sigo mucho el futbol pero me sorprendio que este chico dejara el Madrid porque se retiraba y ha vuelto a jugar. No hizo nada, asi que supongo que estará ya en las ultimas.



Después del RM estuvo en los Ángeles Galaxy, Milán y ahora con los franchutes.

No hizo mucho la verdad, está peor que las posibilidades de que mi flamante PTC opée a la ruina de TEF.....


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Abr 2013)

Ja ja

BBVA ampliará su capital un 1,7% para hacer frente al pago del dividendo - elEconomista.es


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ja ja
> 
> BBVA ampliará su capital un 1,7% para hacer frente al pago del dividendo - elEconomista.es



Vaya timo con los putos banquitos ...

Guaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaano.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Después del RM estuvo en los Ángeles Galaxy, Milán y ahora con los franchutes.
> 
> No hizo mucho la verdad, está peor que las posibilidades de que mi flamante PTC opée a la ruina de TEF.....



Ruina de TEF??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

:8:

:no: :no: :no:

Ruina de tef :: El mejor empreson de telecomunicaciones del planeta con si, un ligero problemilla de deuda, pero quien no tiene deuda en este mundo¿?, además cuanto mas mejor. Vendiendo solo al sobrino de Alierta a JPMorgan, igual conseguimos 2000 millones de lebros. Los intangibles de TEF son la sorpresa que ni Oracle of Madrid puede auditar.


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ruina de TEF??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> :8:
> 
> ...



Timofónica no está en precio.

Está muy por encima de su precio :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Abr 2013)

Guanazo que te cagas en usa..


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Guanazo que te cagas en usa..



Fuego purificador


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Abr 2013)

La apertura europea va a ser una fiestah...


----------



## pipoapipo (3 Abr 2013)

calma caballero dorado pepitoria, aun no se ha roto nada (en USA)

pero en francia y alemania estan muy cerca de momentos decisivos (en una o dos semanas deben decidir si rebotan un poco para esperar a las caidas en USA o si "bajan ya y si eso el S&P q les pille mas adelante")


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Abr 2013)

algun voluntario me quiere comentar el grafico a 6 meses y a 2 años de IBE, porque tiene mala pinta, no?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ja ja
> 
> BBVA ampliará su capital un 1,7% para hacer frente al pago del dividendo - elEconomista.es



Esto es ya un puto cachondeo.....:ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Abr 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> algun voluntario me quiere comentar el grafico a 6 meses y a 2 años de IBE, porque tiene mala pinta, no?



Se lo juega todo en los "play-off" de estas semanas...

pero tiene pinta de hacer un recorrido a la baja si no se pone la pilas ya


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Abr 2013)

estoy mirando un poco los bluechips, y la pinta (tecnica) que tienen, creo, es que están todos a punto de caramelo, y que una bajadita de un 3% o asi, tumba todo


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Esto es ya un puto cachondeo.....:ouch:



verás el ibex mañana


----------



## Claca (3 Abr 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> algun voluntario me quiere comentar el grafico a 6 meses y a 2 años de IBE, porque tiene mala pinta, no?



A ver si te sirve: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...era-y-de-de-semana-estaras-6.html#post8697730


----------



## TenienteDan (3 Abr 2013)

Guaaaaanoooo. 

Miren lo que pasa por tomar riesgos excesivos y tomar decisiones precipitadas violando tus propias reglas:







Es papeltlading, sigo practicando.

Espero no ser un indicador adelantado del S&P :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Abr 2013)

Claca dijo:


> A ver si te sirve: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...era-y-de-de-semana-estaras-6.html#post8697730



es lo que pensaba, gracias. de acuerdo al 100%


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> algun voluntario me quiere comentar el grafico a 6 meses y a 2 años de IBE, porque tiene mala pinta, no?



Tiene una pinta estupenda.

Que manía tenéis con el alcismo ...... cohones que las burbujas nos han traido hasta la miseria en la que estamos instalados como sociedad 8:


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2013)

Se oye, se comenta, se barrunta que Janus está en el palco del Santiago Bernabéu saltando como una loca siemprealcista pepita premium ante el recital del Real Madrid.


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Abr 2013)

Ex-Goldman trader Taylor pleads guilty to wire fraud | Reuters

este era becario?


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Abr 2013)

Dedicado a USA...


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2013)

Estoy analizando el SP y es flipante la tendencia que se ha marcado en los últimos meses, mientras el culibex ha estado guarreando.

Cada vez estoy más convencido que al culibbex le recogeremos y daremos sopitas por debajo de los 4500.

En esos niveles tendremos manifas de ibertrolos, bankeros, timofónicos, ...


----------



## juanfer (3 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La apertura europea va a ser una fiestah...



Cuando mañana se cierre el gap del eurostoxx50 que esta a 70 pipos
Puede romper el culo a mucho largista.


----------



## Abner (3 Abr 2013)

Sesión preocupante. Se han acumulado 452 míseros contratos en positivo, y es malo, porque estaríamos por debajo de donde estábamos hace 2 días pero con un neto inferior, por toda la pólvora que se gastó en la subida (total ahora mismo unos 2000 contratos) . 

Y lo peor de todo, es que parece haber posiciones cortas abiertas en el entorno del 7830(f) --> 7880(c) * :: 

* Por cierto. ¿Es normal que haya una diferencia como de 60 puntos entre futuro y contado?

Me parece un poco sagerao...

P.D: Que nadie me haga ni puto caso, todavía no tengo pruebas de que mi rastreador funcione. 

Saludos


----------



## Janus (3 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Se oye, se comenta, se barrunta que Janus está en el palco del Santiago Bernabéu saltando como una loca siemprealcista pepita premium ante el recital del Real Madrid.



Efectivamente estoy ..... pero no saltando. Me ha invitado un cliente a su palco.


----------



## TenienteDan (3 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Estoy analizando el SP y es flipante la tendencia que se ha marcado en los últimos meses, mientras el culibex ha estado guarreando.
> 
> Cada vez estoy más convencido que al culibbex le recogeremos y daremos sopitas por debajo de los 4500.
> 
> En esos niveles tendremos manifas de ibertrolos, bankeros, timofónicos, ...




Si es que está claro. En el ibex no meten pasta los grandes ni de coña.


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Si es que está claro. En el ibex no meten pasta los grandes ni de coña.



Van metiendo los gacelones del hilo ::::::

Vamos a ver la mayor ocasión de inversión de la historia.

Muchos llegarán a ese momento sin balas.


----------



## Janus (3 Abr 2013)

Letra interesante

The 40th Annual American Music Awards 2012 [Full] - YouTube


----------



## ponzi (4 Abr 2013)

pipoapipo dijo:


> calma caballero dorado pepitoria, aun no se ha roto nada (en USA)
> 
> pero en francia y alemania estan muy cerca de momentos decisivos (en una o dos semanas deben decidir si rebotan un poco para esperar a las caidas en USA o si "bajan ya y si eso el S&P q les pille mas adelante")



Intereses entre el 0%-0,25%. El día que estalle la deuda soberana en uno de estos países serios se va a liar gorda

http://www.eleconomista.es/economia...also-de-la-Fed-y-estallara-en-pocos-anos.html


----------



## paulistano (4 Abr 2013)

No sé cómo estará la prefesión abogacil en el resto del mundo, pero ahora buscando y tal....

Abogado, dos años de experiencia mínimo....12.000 brutos:ouch:

300 inscritos en menos de un mes.


No es offtopic, es para subir el hilo desde la segunda páginainocho:


----------



## wetpiñata (4 Abr 2013)

Pepón se ha aficionado al sashimi.

El Nikkei cierra con una subida del 2,2%, hasta los 12.634 puntos - elEconomista.es


----------



## ghkghk (4 Abr 2013)

Joder con los japos. Cómo suben...

No había leído lo del "split" de Bankinter, y cuando he entrado y he visto un -33% digo "anda, otro BdV". Menos mal.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2013)

guanos dias y tal para cual


----------



## paulistano (4 Abr 2013)

En forexpros móvil gamesa no cotiza..... A ver si es la del continuo castuza de la que ayer hablaba zetaparo que iba a quebrar.... Los pones en este hilo podrían ser antologicos. 

Homéricos, como decía el Sr. P.


Ya cotiza.... Si antes hablo....


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Joder con los japos. Cómo suben...
> 
> No había leído lo del "split" de Bankinter, y cuando he entrado y he visto un -33% digo "anda, otro BdV". Menos mal.



Han anunciado que van a duplicar la masa monetaria :ouch::ouch::ouch:

Ya está claro, nadie va a pagar las deudas a nadie. Se hará un reset a otra cosa.

Los acreedores cobran en especie en un pacto de caballeros. Es un perder o morir.

*Quitaros las deudas porque vuestras vidas formarán parte del pago en especie.*

BoJ Unveils 'Shock-And-Awe' Quantitative-Qualitative Easing | Zero Hedge

Central Bank Decision Time | Zero Hedge


----------



## LOLO08 (4 Abr 2013)

Contina el rally para Gamesa y nhh


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2013)

7965 corto ibex con tres cojones :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 7965 corto ibex con tres cojones :Baile:



cerramos el cortito 7930 :Aplauso:


----------



## paulistano (4 Abr 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Contina el rally para Gamesa y nhh



Me he emocionado y veo que esta en rojo.....:ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2013)

volvemos a la carga corto ibex 7965


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2013)

Helicopter QE will never be reversed - Telegraph

If we are going to scare the horses, let's scare them properly. Let's go further and eliminate government debt on the bloated balance sheet of central banks," he said. This could done with a flick of the fingers. The debt would vanish.


----------



## paulistano (4 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> volvemos a la carga corto ibex 7965



Cito y tal para cual......

Por si acaso....8.000 del ibex estan ahi.....tiene vaselina???:ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Cito y tal para cual......
> 
> Por si acaso....8.000 del ibex estan ahi.....tiene vaselina???:ouch:



MV tiene stop loss al cierre por encima de 8050 con tres cojones 

esta todo controladito porque somos humildes por tanto sabemos lo que se cuece :no:


----------



## pollastre (4 Abr 2013)

Hoygale, malvado chinazo....

cúmpleme manifestarle que su interpretación no es del todo occidental... digo, acertada :rolleye:

Yo no dije en ningún momento que los -30K netos fueran de manos fuertes... yo únicamente llamaba la atención sobre un instrumento capaz de mover semejante cantidad de platita en tan sólo 50 minutos.

De hecho, 30.000 netos, en un sentido o en otro - me da igual - no los mueve el DAX en toda una semana.

Si bien es cierto que la comparación no es del todo justa, porque el colateral de un Daxie triplica (y ligeramente por encima) al exigido para un ES-mini. No obstante, también podría decirle que son muy, muy contadas las semanas en las que el DAX ha movido 10.000 netos.




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No es nada del otro mundo, segun Mr.P las manos fuertes aka muertosvivientesno, se han posicionado cortos en el futuro del sp500 en un montante total en esa dirección de 30.000 contratos. Esos 30.000 contratos en neto los tienen los muertosvivientes de la vida en el lado largo.
> 
> Todo esto según la niña taiwanesa que tiene Mr.P encima de una mesa de cristal.
> La niña taiwanesa la tiene Mr.P por culpa de un error de amazon al enviarme un paquete.


----------



## Burbujilimo (4 Abr 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoygale, malvado chinazo....
> 
> cúmpleme manifestarle que su interpretación no es del todo occidental... digo, acertada :rolleye:
> 
> ...



Y ya por curiosidad, ¿cuanto tarda el chicharrIBEX en mover 30.000 netos?


----------



## pollastre (4 Abr 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Y ya por curiosidad, ¿cuanto tarda el chicharrIBEX en mover 30.000 netos?



Honestamente, ni puta idea :: No miro el churribex desde hace años.

Cuesta bastantes recursos hardware seguir cuantitativamente a un índice... de hecho tengo un servidor dedicado en exclusiva para cada instrumento que sigo. Si quisiera seguir al churribex tendría que poner hardware (platita) a esa tarea... y me niego a gastarme un duro en seguir a esa estafa que se empeñan en llamar índice bursátil.


----------



## j.w.pepper (4 Abr 2013)

Las iberdrolas rebotando nuevamente cerca del soporte, está claro que me he convertido en un ibertrolo - and I will pick up the owned if necessary - pero eso sí, nunca bankiero ni ladrillero.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2013)

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/20666c8b-d277-4c6c-9139-230336c03dab/04.04.2013-11.19.25.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/20666c8b-d277-4c6c-9139-230336c03dab/04.04.2013-11.19.25.png" width="858" height="530" border="0" /></a>


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Abr 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoygale, malvado chinazo....
> 
> cúmpleme manifestarle que su interpretación no es del todo occidental... digo, acertada :rolleye:
> 
> ...



Ok, lo entendi asi porque no me llama mucho la atencion de 30.000 netos en el sp500, uno de los derivados mas utilizado.

El ibex grande debe mover unos 15.000 contratos diarios¿? Pongamos que el saldo de los leoncios este quizas en el entorno de los 200-400, si me gustan los margenes a lo muertoviviente, contratos. Aunque no lo crean hay gente que se juega mas de 6.000.000 euros en el ibex.

---------- Post added 04-abr-2013 at 11:23 ----------

Aqui el Marques MM, en adelante MMM, podria decir, ya que no anda en esos temas ahora cuanta platita ponen en juego sus congeneres cuando se trata de buscar buena platita.

---------- Post added 04-abr-2013 at 11:39 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Helicopter QE will never be reversed - Telegraph
> 
> If we are going to scare the horses, let's scare them properly. Let's go further and eliminate government debt on the bloated balance sheet of central banks," he said. This could done with a flick of the fingers. The debt would vanish.



Ambrosio debe estar tranquilo entre lo de chipre y lo que pueda decir hoy SM igual tiene un poco de tregua.


----------



## pollastre (4 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ok, lo entendi asi porque no me llama mucho la atencion de 30.000 netos en el sp500, uno de los derivados mas utilizado.
> 
> El ibex grande debe mover unos 15.000 contratos diarios¿?




Le comento: cuando me refiero a netos, no es el movimiento total de contratos (saldo bruto) que creo que es a lo que se refiere Ud. con esos 15.000 del IBEX. 

Ejemplo, para llegar a esos -30.000 netos del otro día, bien pudo ser (me lo invento sobre la marcha, pues no recuerdo las cifras ahora mismo) por ejemplo, 270.000 compras y 300.000 ventas.

El saldo bruto sería de 570.000 contratos. El neto son los famosos -30.000 .

Se lo digo porque es imposible que el Ibex mueva más volumen que el DAX, y el dax raramente supera los 3000 netos diarios. En euforias candy-candy y en selloffs, se entra raramente en territorio de los 4-5000 netos, pero eso son días excepcionales. 

A pesar de que es cierto que el ES-mini es uno de los contratos más utilizados, a mí, la verdad, no deja de sorprenderme que en 50 minutos sea capaz de generar más netos que el DAX (que tampoco es un índice con poco volumen precisamente) en toda una semana.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Abr 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Le comento: cuando me refiero a netos, no es el movimiento total de contratos (saldo bruto) que creo que es a lo que se refiere Ud. con esos 15.000 del IBEX.
> 
> Ejemplo, para llegar a esos -30.000 netos del otro día, bien pudo ser (me lo invento sobre la marcha, pues no recuerdo las cifras ahora mismo) por ejemplo, 270.000 compras y 300.000 ventas.
> 
> ...



Mal Zeus mal en comprension lectora. Te suspendo para septiembre Mr.P

Ya digo que el ibex movera 15000 diarios que segun se yo, los leoncios andan sobre los 5.000.000 eurazos, esto es unos 200-300 contratos en neto, cuando buscan movimiento.


----------



## Abner (4 Abr 2013)

si mi sistema es más o menos preciso, el día que he visto un neto más alto para manos fuertes, que son los que se llevan la parte del león del volumen fue el 25 de marzo con unos 1200 netos solo en mfxi. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Abr 2013)

Yo creo que deben estar en los 50.000-80.000 otra vez un margen MV, de contratos en el e cuando buscan movimiento. Esto MMM nos saca de dudas.

---------- Post added 04-abr-2013 at 12:10 ----------




Abner dijo:


> si mi sistema es más o menos preciso, el día que he visto un neto más alto para manos fuertes, que son los que se llevan la parte del león del volumen fue el 25 de marzo con unos 1200 netos solo en mfxi.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2



Eso debe ser un dia 10 o 25 cuando se cobra, que hasta los leoncios de aqui andan canios.


----------



## Abner (4 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Mal Zeus mal en comprension lectora. Te suspendo para septiembre Mr.P
> 
> Ya digo que el ibex movera 15000 diarios que segun se yo, los leoncios andan sobre los 5.000.000 eurazos, esto es unos 200-300 contratos en neto, cuando buscan movimiento.



Me está alegrando el día chinazo. Sí, esa es una cifra de contratos bastante típica de las que veo en mi sistema.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Abr 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Me está alegrando el día chinazo. Sí, esa es una cifra de contratos bastante típica de las que veo en mi sistema.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2



TELEFONICA SA (TEF:Continuous): Financial Statements - Businessweek
Agradezcamelo comprando un buen paquete de Matildes a 12 euros. 

Yo viendo tanta grafica en verde, la espero como el sr.Holgazan en los 45 euros accion para 2014 como Rajoy ha dicho año de recuperacion.

La barrita del fondo de comercio, oracle of Madrid, callese y no diga nada que me espanta la clientela. 8:


----------



## j.w.pepper (4 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> TELEFONICA SA (TEF:Continuous): Financial Statements - Businessweek
> Agradezcamelo comprando un buen paquete de Matildes a 12 euros.
> 
> Yo viendo tanta grafica en verde, la espero como el sr.Holgazan en los 45 euros accion para 2014 como Rajoy ha dicho año de recuperacion.
> ...



TOTAL LIABILITIES 2012: 102,112.0
TOTAL EQUITY 2012: 27,661.0
TOTAL LIABILITIES/TOTAL ASSETS : 0.786

EBT, INCLUDING UNUSUAL ITEMS (Evolución 2009 a 2012):
10,387.0 / 13,901.0 / 6,488.0 / 5,864.0

Hmmmm, no thanks.


----------



## locojaen (4 Abr 2013)

¿Algunas lineas para Grifols GRF.?

Tengo unas migajas a 29,48€ ::
novato + primera entrada real + plazo vista a 6 meses...

a final de mes presentan resultados

gracias adelantadas


----------



## hombre-mosca (4 Abr 2013)

Muy muy interesante hoy, barrida de thanks, se lo merecen !!!

Falta solo la conexion entre bolsa, contratos a indices y derivados (con apalancamientos) que nos ofrecen tan amablemente a las gacelas.

Pero se necesitaran muchas de esas niñas del Mr. p.(si hubiese transparencia en las operaciones). Ademas "los otros" las tienen "gratis" ya que las ofrecen a las gacelas, y por el mismo precio sacan dinero con las operaciones para el mantenimiento ... 

MV. No puede hacer solo un resumen al final del dia con sus "maravillosas" operaciones, dejaria esto bastante limpio. Le dare un thanks cada dia si lo hace. Parece que no se le puede "apartar" del hilo, pero al menos de esta forma no le pondrian tento en la esquina, un -100% de acierto y un beneficio por operacion de 2 o 3 pipos deprime un poco. El post al principio del dia con "buenos dias gacelillas ...." puede dejarlo, siempre es agradable leer algo asi al principio de la sesion.

Muy bien, muy bien, imaginese que fuese dinero real. Primero papertrading, luego acciones hasta que los nervios esten rotos ... una vez rotos, ya se puede jugar a brrrrutalessss promesas de platita. Usted lo hace bien, otros lo aprendimos directamente con dinero de verdad.

PD: .

PD2: Estoy siendo amable, eso no puede ser, aqui todos unos .... XXXXX y unos XXXXXXXXXX, os mandare a los arquitectos de la muelte y vereis lo que es bueno.



TenienteDan dijo:


> Guaaaaanoooo.
> 
> Miren lo que pasa por tomar riesgos excesivos y tomar decisiones precipitadas violando tus propias reglas:
> 
> ...


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Abr 2013)

hoy el Ibex sube un 1 y pico por ciento, pero con bankinter bajando un -35%, este split afecta al indice, es decir, si bankinter estuviera como los demas en torno a un 1% de subida, el ibex 35 estaría subiendo mas???


----------



## paulistano (4 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> hoy el Ibex sube un 1 y pico por ciento, pero con bankinter bajando un -35%, este split afecta al indice, es decir, si bankinter estuviera como los demas en torno a un 1% de subida, el ibex 35 estaría subiendo mas???



Entiendo que está descontado, ya que la capitalización total del ibex es la misma, por muchos splits o contrasplits que hayaienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2013)

pedazo de resistencia fuelte en 8050 , pero es que no estais a lo que debeis estar ejpertitos :no:

niño-mosca cuidado que te vas a ganar un coche bomba en tu funeral :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 04-abr-2013 at 14:50 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> volvemos a la carga corto ibex 7965



soltamos el corto en 7900 :baba: demasiada volatilidad mejor nos mantenemos al acecho ienso:


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Abr 2013)

parece que no gusta lo que dice el señor Mario


----------



## Krim (4 Abr 2013)

¿¿Que habeis tocao??


----------



## paulistano (4 Abr 2013)

Soltado paquete de Gamesa....no por nada, sino por estructurar el riesgo de la cartera, demasiados huevos en la misma cesta...ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2013)

largo eurodolor 1,2760 :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Abr 2013)




----------



## paulistano (4 Abr 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Soltado paquete de Gamesa....no por nada, sino por estructurar el riesgo de la cartera, demasiados huevos en la misma cesta...ienso:



Y nos metemos en SAN, próximo dividendo....próxima semana, a ver si aprovechan para subirlaienso:


----------



## Abner (4 Abr 2013)

ya decía yo que faltaba que los cortos en el 7830 del futuro se pudieran cerrar. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2013)

saltada de stops y a subir :Baile: 

hay que destruir el espiritu de lucha de esos miserables bajistas


----------



## hombre-mosca (4 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> largo eurodolor 1,2760 :Baile:




Sigo manteniendo mi promesa, 1 thaks al dia ....


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> largo eurodolor 1,2760 :Baile:



cerramos ganando unos pipillos 1,2774 :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Abr 2013)

Pepe Luí está ardiendo...

pobreh


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2013)

ahora mismo no hay que estar dentro del ibex , resistencia fuelte y clara 8050 , por abajo la mm200 es soporte :no:


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora mismo no hay que estar dentro del ibex , resistencia fuelte y clara 8050 , por abajo la mm200 es soporte :no:



en serio?

estoy pensando en meterme con 20.000

si te equivocas?


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> en serio?
> 
> estoy pensando en meterme con 20.000
> 
> si te equivocas?



invierta bajo su propio riesgo , cuidadin con el 8050 gacelilla :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2013)

Ooooooooohhhhhhh my fucking GOOOOOD!!!!


Más del 97% de la hucha de las pensiones está en deuda española | Intereconomía | 980912


Más del 97% de la 'hucha de las pensiones' está en deuda española
NEGOCIOS.COM
La ministra de Empleo, Fátima Báñez, ha asegurado hoy que "para nada" es "peligroso" esa inversión, pese a la crisis de deuda que ha vivido España recientemente.
*La ministra de Empleo, Fátima Báñez, ha asegurado hoy que "para nada" es "peligroso" que el 97,46 % del Fondo de Reserva de la Seguridad Social, la conocida como hucha de las pensiones, esté invertido en deuda española*. Báñez ha hecho estas declaraciones en el Congreso, donde ha acudido para entregar en la Cámara baja el informe de gestión del Fondo correspondiente a 2012.
El Fondo de Reserva cerró 2012 con un importe de 63.008 millones de euros, el 5,7 % menos que en 2011, después de que el Gobierno autorizara el uso de 7.003 millones para garantizar el cobro de las pensiones. A la pregunta de si no considera "peligroso" que el 97 % esté en deuda española ha respondido que "en ningún caso".
*Al respecto ha afirmado que "precisamente" el que esté invertido en deuda española ha hecho que su rentabilidad haya sido "tan alta" y que se hayan tenido rendimientos de unos 3.000 millones (2.970 millones de euros según el informe del Fondo de Reserva)*.​
Rentabilidad-Riesgo-Liquidez. Huevos en distintas cestas.

¿¿¿¿Por qué hemos de sufrir a estos indigentes mentales????


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> invierta bajo su propio riesgo , cuidadin con el 8050 gacelilla :no:



ah vale, se desentiende


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> ah vale, se desentiende



MV se mantiene al margen , esperando alguna señal del mal para volver a operar , ahora mismo la mandrilada esta en el aire 

---------- Post added 04-abr-2013 at 15:44 ----------

nos mantenemos al margen del ibex pero atizamos a los gringos , corto sp500 futuro 1552 :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Abr 2013)

Gen santa

no falla, 

ha sido postearlo, y subir como un cohete...

menudo contrarian el jato!!


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Abr 2013)

menuda barrida,,,,,


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Gen santa
> 
> no falla,
> 
> ...



pues aplique el sentimiento contrario muertovivientista y forrese , me da que ya no hay huevos :rolleye:


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Abr 2013)

Hay gandalf en los 1560...


----------



## Snowball (4 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV se mantiene al margen , esperando alguna señal del mal para volver a operar , ahora mismo la mandrilada esta en el aire
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-abr-2013 at 15:44 ----------
> 
> nos mantenemos al margen del ibex pero atizamos a los gringos , *corto sp500 futuro 1552 *:Baile:



Vaya payaso que se cree sus propias mentiras...


1,559.92 6.23(0.40%) 10:18AM EDT


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Abr 2013)

Snowball dijo:


> Vaya payaso que se cree sus propias mentiras...
> 
> 
> 1,559.92 6.23(0.40%) 10:18AM EDT



Esta hablando del futuro 

Que no quita para que siempre habra justo en minimos/maximos el minino.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2013)

Snowball dijo:


> Vaya payaso que se cree sus propias mentiras...
> 
> 
> 1,559.92 6.23(0.40%) 10:18AM EDT



llevo unos cuantos pipos a la contra pero de mentira :XX: 

bola de nieve vas de vivo y resulta que no te enteras de na , los cortos en 1552 futuro son correctos payaso triste :o


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> llevo unos cuantos pipos a la contra pero de mentira :XX:
> 
> bola de nieve vas de vivo y resulta que no te enteras de na , los cortos en 1552 futuro son correctos payaso triste :o



No te pases que te pongo las whiskas del eroski marca blanca. :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> llevo unos cuantos pipos a la contra pero de mentira :XX:
> 
> bola de nieve vas de vivo y resulta que no te enteras de na , los cortos en 1552 futuro son correctos payaso triste :o



y ya va en verde maestro , porque es usted humilde y sabio :Aplauso:


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No te pases que te pongo las whiskas del eroski marca blanca. :no:



...va a estar cagando como los mirlos hasta fin de año ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Abr 2013)

Si no fuera porque esto es el ibex y su ultima hora, hoy quedaria una velita hasta este momento muy muy gonita. 

Recordemos al CONDE FRAN200 con su ultima hora.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Abr 2013)

Menudo guano lleva el dax...

Con ganas de volver a los 7600??


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ooooooooohhhhhhh my fucking GOOOOOD!!!!
> 
> 
> Más del 97% de la hucha de las pensiones está en deuda española | Intereconomía | 980912
> ...



¿Y de donde salen esos intereses, señora menestra?


----------



## Sin_Perdón (4 Abr 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿Y de donde salen esos intereses, señora menestra?



Estos HDLGP empeñarían a su madre si la tuvieran, solo para sostener el chiringuito unos meses más.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Abr 2013)

El DAX a punto de hacer un fatalitie...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿Y de donde salen esos intereses, señora menestra?





Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Estos HDLGP empeñarían a su madre si la tuvieran, solo para sostener el chiringuito unos meses más.



Esta gentuza se cree que somo imbéciles. No hay otra explicación.

El hito mayor de la historia de España sería ajusticiar a todos estos traidores del pueblo español en plaza pública. Humillarlos y hacerles ver lo que en realidad son, unos ignorantes que van de reyezuelos.


----------



## hombre-mosca (4 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El DAX a punto de hacer un fatalitie...



Le puedo mandar un PM? perdone que lo ponga asi, pero es que los tengo desconectados.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Abr 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Le puedo mandar un PM? perdone que lo ponga asi, pero es que los tengo desconectados.



Hagalo pues...


----------



## tarrito (4 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Esta gentuza se cree que somo imbéciles. No hay otra explicación.
> 
> El hito mayor de la historia de España sería ajusticiar a todos estos traidores del pueblo español en plaza pública. Humillarlos y hacerles ver lo que en realidad son, unos ignorantes que van de reyezuelos.



me pido cargo de jefecillo de una "habitación 101 Stylez" ienso: :baba:


----------



## ghkghk (4 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Esta gentuza se cree que somo imbéciles. No hay otra explicación.
> 
> El hito mayor de la historia de España sería ajusticiar a todos estos traidores del pueblo español en plaza pública. Humillarlos y hacerles ver lo que en realidad son, unos ignorantes que van de reyezuelos.



Nada de plaza pública. No cabrían. Se les ponen en fila india de mayor a menor en orden jerárquico en la vía del AVE Madrid-Valencia y se le encarga a CAF un tren que sea capaz de derribar 400.000 hombres bolo. Imagino que ese tren costaría unos 2.000 millones de euros que espero ustedes paguen gustosos 

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Abr 2013)

Pues que bien...

Amor: "Uno de cada cuatro desempleados se debe a los impagos de la Administración" - elEconomista.es


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ooooooooohhhhhhh my fucking GOOOOOD!!!!
> 
> 
> Más del 97% de la hucha de las pensiones está en deuda española | Intereconomía | 980912
> ...




esperaos a la quita portuguesa, está indigente no ha oído la palabra diversificación


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pues que bien...
> 
> Amor: "Uno de cada cuatro desempleados se debe a los impagos de la Administración" - elEconomista.es



Donde hay que hacer el donativo para el tren de ghkghk???


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Donde hay que hacer el donativo para el tren de ghkghk???



Y luego quieren pasta fina de Europa para hacer Plan E y mierdas subvencionadas, clientelistas y mariscadoras...para que te valga más el cartel que la p*** mierda de ñapa que has hecho..

Y una mierdaaa!!

Hasta los huevos tienen que estar los alemanes y bruselas,...y con razón. El panorama futuro es currar por cuatro duros, sin garantías de nada y de temporal hasta que te mueras (sí, hasta morirse porque pensión la tenemos hipotecada al bid más ajustado del Poker Star)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> esperaos a la quita portuguesa, está indigente no ha oído la palabra diversificación



Bueno, ese es problema de los bancos patrios. Ahora, que como hagan una quita portu-española, por chica que sea, deja a los bancos reventados...:fiufiu: :fiufiu:

Por cierto, habéis visto la diferencia en volúmenes relativos entre el San y el BBVA? El volumen fuera de lo normal del BBVA el lunes, ¿tecnología alcista o bajista? Me tiene desconcertado. :


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Donde hay que hacer el donativo para el tren de ghkghk???



¿qué juego es?


----------



## Abner (4 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bueno, ese es problema de los bancos patrios. Ahora, que como hagan una quita portu-española, por chica que sea, deja a los bancos reventados...:fiufiu: :fiufiu:
> 
> Por cierto, habéis visto la diferencia en volúmenes relativos entre el San y el BBVA? El volumen fuera de lo normal del BBVA el lunes, ¿tecnología alcista o bajista? Me tiene desconcertado. :



tienes datos al tick?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2013)

Abner dijo:


> tienes datos al tick?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2



Datos diarios de proRT.... :cook:



vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿qué juego es?



Uno de zombies y trenes ::


----------



## Abner (4 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Datos diarios de proRT.... :cook:



si tuvieras al tick y tuvieras la opción de exportar a texto tal vez habría alguna posibilidad de pasarlo por mi cacharro.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Abr 2013)

Jo jo

Vendido un Porsche Cayman por 300 bitcoins - Ecomotor.es


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Abr 2013)

Al final vendí el DAX contado que llevaba desde el jueves pasado 7796.2 - 7813.2.

Ayer escuché dos Economía Directa y leí a Bertok y no tenía moral para seguir largo ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Al final vendí el DAX contado que llevaba desde el jueves pasado 7796.2 - 7813.2.
> 
> Ayer escuché dos Economía Directa y leí a Bertok y no tenía moral para seguir largo ::


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Al final vendí el DAX contado que llevaba desde el jueves pasado 7796.2 - 7813.2.
> 
> Ayer escuché dos Economía Directa y leí a Bertok y no tenía moral para seguir largo ::



Deme las gracias ::

Los árboles no os dejan ver el bosque.


----------



## juanfer (4 Abr 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Al final vendí el DAX contado que llevaba desde el jueves pasado 7796.2 - 7813.2.
> 
> Ayer escuché dos Economía Directa y leí a Bertok y no tenía moral para seguir largo ::




Estamos a 40 pipos de cerrar el gap del eurostoxx50 que este arrastra al DAX y al putibex. El gap es de 100 pipos más o menos, o sea que en caso de cerrar el gap podemos ver los 76xx en el DAX.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2013)

malditos gringos taraos , se les acaba el mundo por bajar unas milesimas de pipo :ouch:


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2013)

Lo del yen es tremendo.

Están locos como cencerros


----------



## sr.anus (4 Abr 2013)

Que mala pinta tiene todo, los 3 valores que sigo de nuestro chibex tiene pinta de dar un petardazo, el problema es que no se hacia donde


----------



## tesorero (4 Abr 2013)

Venga un poco más de alegría para otro valor más del churribex, bankinter. Mirad lo que he encontrado por interné. 

¡¡¡EL CALENDARIO DE LAS CONDENAS, EN LA JUNTA GENERAL DE ACCIONISTAS!!!. ¿HACIA DÓNDE VAMOS? - Afectados por Contratos de Intercambio y Clips de Bankinter

Resulta que bankinter tiene más condenas que Billy el niño. 

Alegría!!!


----------



## Claca (4 Abr 2013)

Se me ha borrado un post más elaborado, así que sólo cuelgo los gráficos y un breve comentario, menuda rabia:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...r-gacela-acaba-de-soltar-106.html#post8514786

SMALL CAP:







Habiendo cumplido con lo planteado, se acerca a la zona de soporte.

MEDIUM:







A pesar de la cuña, los mínimos del día 5 siguen siendo determinantes. No se puede adelantar la pauta de giro definitiva hasta que se pierdan.

Importante ver que sendos niveles de apoyo coinciden en proximidad, como es el caso de otras bolsas europeas:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...r-gacela-acaba-de-soltar-309.html#post8664340

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...r-gacela-acaba-de-soltar-309.html#post8664454

El mercado se encuentra ligeramente estresado y sobrevendido, por lo tanto un movimiento brusco al alza puede tener lugar, pero no hay que perder de vista el fondo del asunto y, como no sabemos cuanta cuerda le queda, ajustar mucho los stops.


----------



## sr.anus (4 Abr 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Que mala pinta tiene todo, los 3 valores que sigo de nuestro chibex tiene pinta de dar un petardazo, el problema es que no se hacia donde



Lol absoluto con los clones en intercoñomia, el rey llamando a ana colau que le quieren echar de la casa real

P.d queria editar el anterior mensaje, no citar:ouch:


----------



## Cascooscuro (4 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Estamos a 40 pipos de cerrar el gap del eurostoxx50 que este arrastra al DAX y al putibex. El gap es de 100 pipos más o menos, o sea que en caso de cerrar el gap podemos ver los 76xx en el DAX.



Pues mi visual chart no pinta este gap por ningun sitio...


----------



## Abner (4 Abr 2013)

Jornada de acumulación neta. 600 contratos, (estamos en 2600 aprox).

Nuevamente, aunque de menor importancia que los posicionamientos cortos de ayer, hay unos 70 contratos a la baja sobre el 777X (de alrededor de las 16:30) y otros 60 (en la robasta) alrededor del 779X. O sea, si añadimos 60 a eso para sacar el contado, y luego restamos unos 30 o 40 pipos de beneficios para los leoncios (que de algo tienen que vivir), nos vamos a un posible 779X en el índice en contado. 

Por arriba, tenéis todos los niveles del mundo hasta el 8400 pa elegir ::

Mañana paso a recoger mi owned.

Mierdisistemas, Inc ©.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2013)

que cansinos los putos gringos , siemprealcistas a mas no poder :vomito:


----------



## Claca (4 Abr 2013)

IBEX:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...r-gacela-acaba-de-soltar-111.html#post8521131







Situación parecida a la de sus hermanitos, con la zona de apoyo a tiro de piedra. No obstante, recuerdo todo lo dicho estos meses, veo el movimiento alcista agotado, la zona de máximos en los 8.700 muy probablemente quede como una referencia por arriba en el tiempo.

Hay una pauta en concreto que me hace pensar en esos 7.000, que también podemos ver en el gráfico que serían el siguiente soporte natural.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2013)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...r-gacela-acaba-de-soltar-111.html#post8521131
> 
> ...



los 7000 de MV el maestro de sabiduria , noticias frescas claca :rolleye:

---------- Post added 04-abr-2013 at 22:49 ----------

me voy a dormir pero antes advierto al gacelerio , el grafico de claca hace mucho que ya lo tenia , incluso antes de que sucediese :no:

pero los 7000 tendran que esperar , ahora toca aniquilar a los bajistas , desearan no haber nacido :no:


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Abr 2013)

He leído menuda r*u*bia..... joder, se nota que casi estamos a viernes ::







Bona nit!




Claca dijo:


> Se me ha borrado un post más elaborado, así que sólo cuelgo los gráficos y un breve comentario, menuda rabia:


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> He leído menuda r*u*bia..... joder, se nota que casi estamos a viernes ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dedicado

[YOUTUBE]mOEKUz6JIW4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (5 Abr 2013)

UP desde segunda página.

Buenos días a todos.

Por mi parte preparado para el inicio de sesión...futuros levemente en ROJO...::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2013)

Buenos vierneses terminales:


----------



## ghkghk (5 Abr 2013)

Pescanova: facturación anual 1.500 millones. Deuda 2.700 millones.

INSALVABLE.

---------- Post added 05-abr-2013 at 08:38 ----------




ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Alguien con Clicktrade? Es el más barato que he encontrado para acciones noruegas (un 0.12%).
> 
> Si alguien usa/conoce un broker donde cobrasen menos, si me avisara se lo agradecería. O mejor, podría pagarle con el derecho de cobro de la acción de BdV que me debe Lángaro.




Upeo la pregunta de un forero porque a mí también me interesa.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2013)

guanos dias gaceleridos y ejpertitos ( gaceleridos con sistemah IA ) :o

pescanova en quiebra y ponzi aun no se suicida , habra que suicidarlo para preservar su honor :Aplauso:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (5 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pescanova: facturación anual 1.500 millones. Deuda 2.700 millones.
> 
> INSALVABLE.
> 
> ...





.
Más de 1.200 de pufo sobre la deuda reconocida, lo que supone casi duplicarla. Menudos artistas falseando las cuentas. :8:

¿Cuantas empresas estarán en situaciones parecidas? ::

Mejor no contesten ... que es viernes.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2013)

1200 minolleh de pufo extra :8: 

voy a por ponzi , lo siento amigo :


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Más de 1.200 de pufo sobre la deuda reconocida, lo que supone casi duplicarla. Menudos artistas falseando las cuentas. :8:
> 
> ¿Cuantas empresas estarán en situaciones parecidas? ::
> ...



España es así, desde la primera hasta la última de las cuentas 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2013)

Coño! Ya hay una AAP, y no es APPLE, es la
Asociación Afectados Pescanova!!!

_Los accionistas de Pescanova, S.A., que nos hemos visto perjudicados por una injusta y anómala situación, nos debemos unir para defender nuestros derechos, exigiendo responsabilidades tanto a la dirección de la empresa, que nos ha engañado, como a la auditora y a los organismos reguladores, que nos han fallado, y para hacer frente al núcleo duro formado por los acreedores financieros, que en su voluntad de defender sus intereses, pueden lesionar los nuestros.

Si eres uno de los afectados, no dudes en ponerte en contacto con nosotros, para cambiar impresiones sobre este tema, colaborar en la defensa de nuestros legítimos intereses y aunar esfuerzos en la lucha que debemos mantener hasta obtener una justa solución al problema.

afectadospescanova@gmail.com_


----------



## ghkghk (5 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gaceleridos y ejpertitos ( gaceleridos con sistemah IA ) :o
> 
> pescanova en quiebra y ponzi aun no se suicida , habra que suicidarlo para preservar su honor :Aplauso:




Si usted me pregunta si un R8 del 2010 con 12.000 kilómetros por 10.000 euros es un buen negocio, le responderé sin duda que sí.

Si luego el vendedor del Audi aparece con esto:







Que es una réplica basada en un Ford Cougar... pues pídale explicaciones a él.

Ponzi hace análisis asumiendo una veracidad en los datos. Si estos son falsos, el análisis de Ponzi ya no es válido, pese a ser igualmente bueno.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2013)

cerramos cortos sp500 1552-1552 futuro , perdemos comisioneh y orquilla :o

a la espera quedo


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Abr 2013)

Hay que mirar bien los números.

1. Es una empresa que gana dinero.
2. Es líder en su mercado.
and last but not least: Hay mucha gente importante ahí pillada que quieren solucionar el tema.



ghkghk dijo:


> Pescanova: facturación anual 1.500 millones. Deuda 2.700 millones.
> 
> INSALVABLE.
> 
> ...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (5 Abr 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Hay que mirar bien los números.
> 
> 1. Es una empresa que gana dinero.
> 2. Es líder en su mercado.
> and last but not least: Hay mucha gente importante ahí pillada que quieren solucionar el tema.



.
TAL y como está el tema lo más probable es que el PP la nacionalice, en plan Hugo Chavez; pagamos el pufo entre todos y luego se la privatizan a un amigo de Feijoo o Ana Pastor, para que estos se jubilen en el Consejo de Administración.

---------- Post added 05-abr-2013 at 09:50 ----------




bertok dijo:


> España es así, desde la primera hasta la última de las cuentas 8:



.
Así es, desgraciadamente. 

Escuchar a la Bañez las explicaciones sobre lo increíblemente bueno que es que el Fondo de No-Pensiones esté totalmente "invertido" en Deuda Pública es sonrojante, por decir algo educado.


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> TAL y como está el tema lo más probable es que el PP la nacionalice, en plan Hugo Chavez; pagamos el pufo entre todos y luego se la privatizan a un amigo de Feijoo o Ana Pastor, para que estos se jubilen en el Consejo de Administración.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-abr-2013 at 09:50 ----------
> ...



Black dick into her dirty mouth.

Kill'em all


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2013)

corto ibex 7930 :Baile:

pero que numeros vais a ver ya en pescanova si esta en suspension de pagos :ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Abr 2013)

Es que ahí tenía que haber trabajado la CNMV y haberles parado los pies a tiempo y sacarla del poker star ibérico que es el mercado continuo...

pero como tenemos a esto, al frente, feliz de la vida porque le han dado un puestito







que lo mismo vale para hacerse un bocadillo de chopé que para fregar suelos... pero no para esto...


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2013)

Esto empieza a dar miedo, mucho miedo, &lsquo;miedsimo&rsquo; - Valor Aadido - Cotizalia.com


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Esto empieza a dar miedo, mucho miedo, &lsquo;miedsimo&rsquo; - Valor Aadido - Cotizalia.com



da mucho miedo porque aunque nos saquen de esta crisis imprimiendo , crearan las condiciones para que la proxima crisis sea directamente el madmax :ouch:


----------



## juanfer (5 Abr 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Pues mi visual chart no pinta este gap por ningun sitio...



Miralo esta en contado, lo que pasa es que ahora hay una moda de algunos brokers de juntar el contado con el futuro con lo que los gaps pasan desapercibidos. Esta en la franja de los 2578.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2013)

¿¿¿¿Llegamos a los eónicos 14.5€ hoy????


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿Llegamos a los eónicos 14.5€ hoy????



el gacelerio ganando platita ? es una señal del mal que duda cabe ienso:


----------



## Tio Masclet (5 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿Llegamos a los eónicos 14.5€ hoy????



Sin prisas sr. Pirata.
Tarde o temprano los unicornios pasturarán por nuestras praderas.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> corto ibex 7930 :Baile:
> 
> pero que numeros vais a ver ya en pescanova si esta en suspension de pagos :ouch:



cerramos el cortito ibex 7900 :baba: :Aplauso:


----------



## sinnombrex (5 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿Llegamos a los eónicos 14.5€ hoy????



y si llegamos cual es la hoja de ruta?

Mi intencion es largo plazo, pero como habeis dicho que en 14.50 puede haber una primera resistencia.

Se que es una pregunta dificil


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> y si llegamos cual es la hoja de ruta?
> 
> Mi intencion es largo plazo, pero como habeis dicho que en 14.50 puede haber una primera resistencia.
> 
> Se que es una pregunta dificil



en resistencia se vende , sin sentimentalismos , con tres cojones :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Abr 2013)

Toma hostiazo


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Abr 2013)

Como para usar stops.... te los saltan todos.
esto es mover el arbol


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Abr 2013)

¿qué ha pasado en el dax pollastre?

más de -2000 contratos de un golpe........ 11:50

si estaba corto ha ganado el gordo


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2013)

ningun temor , cuando las gacelillas entren en panico , MV cargara con to lo gordo :Baile:


----------



## chameleon (5 Abr 2013)

como están aguantando el ibex en la m200 !!

no tienen posibilidad, van a morder el polvo


----------



## juanfer (5 Abr 2013)

Estamos a 20 pipos de cerrar el gap del eurostoxx. El lunes puede ser muy rojo. Cuidado eones.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Estamos a 20 pipos de cerrar el gap del eurostoxx. El lunes puede ser muy rojo. Cuidado eones.



w-eones


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿Llegamos a los eónicos 14.5€ hoy????



En 18 pensaremos en bajar y si no en 26. 

Daxie quiere un vaya velotes diseñador Pepitoria.

---------- Post added 05-abr-2013 at 12:20 ----------




juanfer dijo:


> Estamos a 20 pipos de cerrar el gap del eurostoxx. El lunes puede ser muy rojo. Cuidado eones.



En el daxie no falta mucho para que esto no pase de una mera corrección en la senda alcista de finales de verano 2011.

Necesitamos eso si que el jato se ponga corto.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Abr 2013)

Gacelillas con el culo al rojo...

Ya se ven los 76XX en el DAX


----------



## Claca (5 Abr 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Hay que mirar bien los números.
> 
> 1. Es una empresa que gana dinero.
> 2. Es líder en su mercado.
> and last but not least: Hay mucha gente importante ahí pillada que quieren solucionar el tema.



Los productos Pescanova saben especialmente bien acompañados de una buena cerveza de la casa DAMM, una fórmula así es ganadora por naturaleza.


----------



## Abner (5 Abr 2013)

Ahora mismo estarán cerrando los cortos abiertos en la robasta de ayer. 
Faltan los de las 16:30, que podrían hacernos pasar la barrera del 7800. A partir de ahí, depende de cómo se hayan posicionado a lo largo del día de hoy, iremos más abajo o no.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2013)

largo ibex 7815


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Abr 2013)

¿Qué pasa II?	[Imprimir]	


Menuda bajada en Europa. Podemos confirmar que no hay noticias ni rumores negativos. Simplemente a var¡os grandes bancos les han fulminado unos grandes stops que tenían en el Dax. Quien los ha disparado, y como sabían que estaban ahí los stops no se sabe. Puede que haya sido casualidad, que han disparado una carga de profundidad y han hundido a dos submarinos nucleares.


----------



## Abner (5 Abr 2013)

779x. 

SI YA LO DECÍA YO 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2013)

Abner dijo:


> 779x.
> 
> SI YA LO DECÍA YO
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2



probable doble suelo :fiufiu: :rolleye:


----------



## pollastre (5 Abr 2013)

Pepeluí debería dejar de ver reposiciones de "Juegos de Guerra" en La Sexta 3....

El tío está como un rebaño. 



Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa II?	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> Menuda bajada en Europa. Podemos confirmar que no hay noticias ni rumores negativos. Simplemente a var¡os grandes bancos les han fulminado unos grandes stops que tenían en el Dax. Quien los ha disparado, y como sabían que estaban ahí los stops no se sabe. Puede que haya sido casualidad, que han disparado una carga de profundidad y han hundido a dos submarinos nucleares.


----------



## Abner (5 Abr 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Pepeluí debería dejar de ver reposiciones de "Juegos de Guerra" en La Sexta 3....
> 
> El tío está como un rebaño.



peli de referencia para cualquier friki viejuno

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> En 18 pensaremos en bajar y si no en 26.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_Mieo _me dá que lleguen a la vez que TEF a 32€......


----------



## Abner (5 Abr 2013)

no mientas jato, que por usarme de contrarian te habrían volado el stop
Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## pollastre (5 Abr 2013)

Abner dijo:


> peli de referencia para cualquier friki *viejuno*




eh, eh.... calmat, Ramón! ::::


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Abr 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Pepeluí debería dejar de ver reposiciones de "Juegos de Guerra" en La Sexta 3....
> 
> El tío está como un rebaño.



Pero, mira al tío,...se hace sus cursillos, sus charlas, sus libros, ..."parece" que es un tladel de prestige ::


----------



## ghkghk (5 Abr 2013)

Lo raro, raro es que lideran las caídas Grifols, IAG, DIA, Técnicas, Inditex, OHL, Amadeus... Que son las empresas que mejor aguantan siempre los embistes. Sin embargo Iberdrola, REP, SAN e incluso TEF en menor medida se defienden.

Es una caída extraña para un índice ya de por si extraño.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pero, mira al tío,...se hace sus cursillos, sus charlas, sus libros, ..."parece" que es un tladel de prestige ::



Si bueno, luego está la versión del Arjam ese, haciendo el panoli en el programa ese de los saltos..... :bla: :bla:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Abr 2013)

Vaya hoy parece que algunos eso de viernes terminal lo quieren llevar a semestre acabal también. 350 puntitos desde el vencimiento. Lo dejan en la zona avispera de febrero y todo bien colocadito.

---------- Post added 05-abr-2013 at 13:03 ----------


----------



## LOLO08 (5 Abr 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Los productos Pescanova saben especialmente bien acompañados de una buena cerveza de la casa DAMM, una fórmula así es ganadora por naturaleza.



CLACA, por Dios y todos los santos...herejía!!!!.

Con los productos pescanova marida bien el albariño u otro vino blanco afrutado!! nunca una cerveza!!!.

Pd: hayy..hay..con las DIAS...que se van....:S


----------



## juanfer (5 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Gacelillas con el culo al rojo...
> 
> Ya se ven los 76XX en el DAX



Bueno ahora habrá que ir pensando en lado largo intradia,

Ojo que estamos a 10 pipos del gap en eurostoxx, el lunes podemos encontrarnos 100 pipos mas abajo del cierre de hoy en el DAX.


----------



## ghkghk (5 Abr 2013)

¿Qué sabemos de Carlos Doblado, de Ágora Asesores? Un amigo quiere que le acompañe. ¿Recomendable?

No vendedores de pelo, please.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Bueno ahora habrá que ir pensando en lado largo.



:Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## Claca (5 Abr 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> CLACA, por Dios y todos los santos...herejía!!!!.
> 
> Con los productos pescanova marida bien el albariño u otro vino blanco afrutado!! nunca una cerveza!!!.
> 
> Pd: hayy..hay..con las DIAS...que se van....:S



Hay cervezas y cervezas... Por otra parte, ¿sabías que las cervezas están hechas principalmente con cereales? Eso significa que puedes meter perfectamente un botellín de Voll-Damm en los Frosties, que total son lo mismo.


----------



## LOLO08 (5 Abr 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Hay cervezas y cervezas... Por otra parte, ¿sabías que las cervezas están hechas principalmente con cereales? Eso significa que puedes meter perfectamente un botellín de Voll-Damm en los Frosties, que total son lo mismo.



Si..conozco bien el mundillo de las cervezas...me bebo unas cuantas al día.:baba::baba: peeero para pescados y mariscos..ufff, donde esté un buen Albariño ( Martín Codax, Terras Gaudas...) o un Mencía da terra do Sil o incluso un buen viño verde portugues, no hay birra que valga.

Cada cosa en su momento y lugar. De todas maneras creo que no digo nada nuevo,,no?? aunque para gustos ya se sabe...

Langaro, tu que opinas???


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si bueno, luego está la versión del Arjam ese, haciendo el panoli en el programa ese de los saltos..... :bla: :bla:



Sí, sí...todo lo que quieras,....pero se lo lleva crudo!!...

---------- Post added 05-abr-2013 at 13:32 ----------

A las 14,30h dato del paro usano

Puede ser la puntilla o la putilla...


----------



## pipoapipo (5 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gaceleridos y ejpertitos ( gaceleridos con sistemah IA ) :o
> 
> pescanova en quiebra y ponzi aun no se suicida , habra que suicidarlo para preservar su honor :Aplauso:



si cada vez q TU fallas se te suicidara una vida gatuna, ya estabas muerto y enterrado (pese a las 7 vidas....) asi q mide tus palabras

puede q tengamos caidas algun dia mas, pero el fondo sigue siendo alcista (aunq lo dicho el otro dia, en europa el lado oscuro cada vez es mas fuerte)


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Abr 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Hay cervezas y cervezas... Por otra parte, ¿sabías que las cervezas están hechas principalmente con cereales? Eso significa que puedes meter perfectamente un botellín de Voll-Damm en los Frosties, que total son lo mismo.



Edad legal para tomar alcohol se le conoce 

Algún forero mayor de edad le pueda sacar algo de "verdad" de un pakistaní sin que te veas comprometido...:XX::XX:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (5 Abr 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Hay cervezas y cervezas... Por otra parte, ¿sabías que las cervezas están hechas principalmente con cereales? Eso significa que puedes meter perfectamente un botellín de Voll-Damm en los Frosties, que total son lo mismo.



.
Efectivamente, la misma razón por la que los Frosties también maridan excelentemente con:









Así andan los niños de primaria ...


----------



## grillo35 (5 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Qué sabemos de Carlos Doblado, de Ágora Asesores? Un amigo quiere que le acompañe. ¿Recomendable?
> 
> No vendedores de pelo, please.




Chulo y prepotente como pocos. Analisto tecnico puro. Yo no le dejaria gestionar ni las propinas...


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Abr 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Si..conozco bien el mundillo de las cervezas...me bebo unas cuantas al día.:baba::baba: peeero para pescados y mariscos..ufff, donde esté un buen Albariño ( Martín Codax, Terras Gaudas...) o un Mencía da terra do Sil o incluso un buen viño verde portugues, no hay birra que valga.
> 
> Cada cosa en su momento y lugar. De todas maneras creo que no digo nada nuevo,,no?? aunque para gustos ya se sabe...
> 
> Langaro, tu que opinas???



yo soy de Menciño


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (5 Abr 2013)

.
Por cierto, cómo está ITX. No me atrevo a decir que para cortos ya, porque yo no los voy a poner, pero desde luego si estuviese dentro me aseguraría de que el stop está bien puesto, y más bien cerca.

La veo peor que en Nov. 2007, cuando se pegó la última corrección guapa.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> yo soy de Menciño



yo soy de Kate Upton,


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> yo soy de Kate Upton,



me conformo con KELLEY HAZELL
KELLEY HAZELL - Buscar con Google

o ROSIE JONES
ROSIE JONES - Buscar con Google


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> me conformo con KELLEY HAZELL
> KELLEY HAZELL - Buscar con Google
> 
> o ROSIE JONES
> ROSIE JONES - Buscar con Google



Es usted un Jrande de España.!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2013)

ahora aniquilaremos el espiritu de los bajistas , a cada cerdo le llega su san valentin :no:


----------



## juanfer (5 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora aniquilaremos el espiritu de los bajistas , a cada cerdo le llega su san valentin :no:



Cuidado una cosa es buscar largos intradia para sacar unos pipos, pero aun nos queda el gap del eurostoxx y estamos a 11 pipos, con lo que yo creo que aun queda una bajadita importante.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Cuidado una cosa es buscar largos intradia para sacar unos pipos, pero aun nos queda el gap del eurostoxx y estamos a 11 pipos, con lo que yo creo que aun queda una bajadita importante.



a mi me vas a contar lo del gap del eurostoxx :rolleye: 

ese gap no lo van a cerrar , a su debido momento se lo saltaran con otro gap , esta vez a la baja


----------



## juanfer (5 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a mi me vas a contar lo del gap del eurostoxx :rolleye:
> 
> ese gap no lo van a cerrar , a su debido momento se lo saltaran con otro gap , esta vez a la baja



El lunes puede ser un buen dia para cerrarlo, estamos en 2590 y el gap esta en 2578.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> El lunes puede ser un buen dia para cerrarlo, estamos en 2590 y el gap esta en 2578.



no te cierres solo en el gap , hay alguna cosilla mas :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 05-abr-2013 at 14:24 ----------

mis indicadoreh , las llamadas CHORRADAS de MV me dicen que un rally alcista se acerca y que el gap del eurostoxx50 puede ser la zanahoria , al final va a dar igual si se cierra o no , a los caza rallys nos da igual 

si no se cierra mas de uno se quedara con cara de tonto esperando dicho cierre mientras subimos como un cohete


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Abr 2013)

*Ja JA JA
.*
.
.

---------- Post added 05-abr-2013 at 14:32 ----------

*A dormir al cesped, gacelilla flander!!!*


----------



## Cascooscuro (5 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> El lunes puede ser un buen dia para cerrarlo, estamos en 2590 y el gap esta en 2578.



Pues IGMarkets dice que hemos bajado hasta 2568.
Hablais de contado o futuros?


----------



## ponzi (5 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Coño! Ya hay una AAP, y no es APPLE, es la
> Asociación Afectados Pescanova!!!
> 
> _Los accionistas de Pescanova, S.A., que nos hemos visto perjudicados por una injusta y anómala situación, nos debemos unir para defender nuestros derechos, exigiendo responsabilidades tanto a la dirección de la empresa, que nos ha engañado, como a la auditora y a los organismos reguladores, que nos han fallado, y para hacer frente al núcleo duro formado por los acreedores financieros, que en su voluntad de defender sus intereses, pueden lesionar los nuestros.
> ...











ghkghk dijo:


> Si usted me pregunta si un R8 del 2010 con 12.000 kilómetros por 10.000 euros es un buen negocio, le responderé sin duda que sí.
> 
> Si luego el vendedor del Audi aparece con esto:
> 
> ...











muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gaceleridos y ejpertitos ( gaceleridos con sistemah IA ) :o
> 
> pescanova en quiebra y ponzi aun no se suicida , habra que suicidarlo para preservar su honor :Aplauso:











Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Más de 1.200 de pufo sobre la deuda reconocida, lo que supone casi duplicarla. Menudos artistas falseando las cuentas. :8:
> 
> ¿Cuantas empresas estarán en situaciones parecidas? ::
> ...











Claca dijo:


> Los productos Pescanova saben especialmente bien acompañados de una buena cerveza de la casa DAMM, una fórmula así es ganadora por naturaleza.











pipoapipo dijo:


> si cada vez q TU fallas se te suicidara una vida gatuna, ya estabas muerto y enterrado (pese a las 7 vidas....) asi q mide tus palabras
> 
> puede q tengamos caidas algun dia mas, pero el fondo sigue siendo alcista (aunq lo dicho el otro dia, en europa el lado oscuro cada vez es mas fuerte)



Si al final es verdad que han falseado las cuentas y la diferencia es el doble, los accionistas deberían llevarles a juicio por falsedad documental. Con 1500 mill de deuda iban un pelin pillados pero con 700 mill de inventario la situacion era salvable ahora con 3000 mill de deuda ni de broma. Veremos donde acaba Damm en todo este río revuelto, este tema aun no lo tengo muy claro.


----------



## chameleon (5 Abr 2013)




----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2013)

el ibex aguanta mejor que los demas , es sin duda un indice noble :Aplauso:


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Abr 2013)




----------



## ponzi (5 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Qué sabemos de Carlos Doblado, de Ágora Asesores? Un amigo quiere que le acompañe. ¿Recomendable?
> 
> No vendedores de pelo, please.



Yo le visto recomendar empresas que es para echarse las manos a la cabeza. Mirar exclusivamente AT sin entender minimamente que hay detras a mi me parece una locura, puedes terminar comprando algún banco mediano cuya viabilidad esta bastante en entredicho.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Abr 2013)

La sesión de ayer queda clara...







Ahora aguja e hilo para esos muchachos que iban largos...::


----------



## Sin_Perdón (5 Abr 2013)

Alguién ha mirado los fundamentales de Arcelor hace poco por favor? la estoy viendo muy muy baja y debería de haber un rebote fuerte, pero por si acaso me quedo pillado....:rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (5 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿Llegamos a los eónicos 14.5€ hoy????



La que mas sube del dax y con los mercados en rojo. Iberdrola y eón aguantando el tipo No os olvidéis que hoy es renovación de cortos así que la manipulación esta servida. Veremos como queda el saldo el lunes o martes


----------



## Muttley (5 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si al final es verdad que han falseado las cuentas y la diferencia es el doble, los accionistas deberían llevarles a juicio por falsedad documental. Con 1500 mill de deuda iban un pelin pillados pero con 700 mill de inventario la situacion era salvable ahora con 3000 mill de deuda ni de broma. Veremos donde acaba Damm en todo este río revuelto, este tema aun no lo tengo muy claro.



Ya te lo digo yo. Las manos fuertes no es Damm ni es Demetrio Carceller. Damm es el instrumento. Las manos fuertes están en el accionariado de la cervecera.

Oetker Group.

Hacerse con el control de la empresa pesquera número 3 a nivel mundial a precio de derribo es un manjar MUY apetitoso. Además les permitiría entrar en Sudamérica y África por la puerta grande.


----------



## ponzi (5 Abr 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Alguién ha mirado los fundamentales de Arcelor hace poco por favor? la estoy viendo muy muy baja y debería de haber un rebote fuerte, pero por si acaso me quedo pillado....:rolleye:



Si yo los mire. A mi me gusta mas Acerinox, esta mas saneada desde el punto de vista del endeudamiento y su flujo de operaciones sigue estable. Arcelor debe mucha pasta y depende demasiado del ciclo. Si crees que la demanda de acero se disparara arcelor sera mejor opción si piensas que seguirá estable sera mejor acerinox, yo me inclino por esta ultima opción a corto plazo, aun asi estoy de acuerdo contigo Arcelor esta muy barata


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (5 Abr 2013)

Ojo a la bolsa la mayoría baja mas de un 2% cuando habían empezado subiendo. Con los seres de luz (Holanda) a la cabeza con casi un 3%.


www.invertía.es

Viene el guano de las bolsas, recordar lo primero en caer los accionistas, luego los bonistas y finalmente los depósitos.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Abr 2013)

El dax a los 7600

El sp camino de los 1520...y sólo empezamos...


----------



## ponzi (5 Abr 2013)

En Arcelor la deuda neta esta en 16000 mill y según parece están poco a poco reduciendola así que a medio plazo puede que este problema quede zanjado

https://www.unience.com/product/AEX/MT/financials


Mira su flujo de caja de operaciones ya veras el bajonazo que ha tenido desde el estallido de la crisis.


----------



## ponzi (5 Abr 2013)

Muttley dijo:


> Ya te lo digo yo. Las manos fuertes no es Damm ni es Demetrio Carceller. Damm es el instrumento. Las manos fuertes están en el accionariado de la cervecera.
> 
> Oetker Group.
> 
> Hacerse con el control de la empresa pesquera número 3 a nivel mundial a precio de derribo es un manjar MUY apetitoso. Además les permitiría entrar en Sudamérica y África por la puerta grande.



Has hilado muy fino, parece una partida de ajedrez  Si tienen pulmón financiero y todo parece indicar que si podrían hacerse con unos activos bien majos a precios de derribo.


----------



## ponzi (5 Abr 2013)

Tengo unas ganas que se desplome el mercado ....hace tiempo que miro con ansia todas las empresas de bebidas alcohólicas concretamente estas tres



https://www.unience.com/product/AEX/HEIA/financials



https://www.unience.com/product/BRU/ABI/financials


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Tengo unas ganas que se desplome el mercado ....hace tiempo que miro con ansia todas las empresas de bebidas alcohólicas concretamente estas tres
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que cachondo 

Lo malo es que se le vaya la mano y nos tiremos 2 años con esos " suculentos precios de mercado"


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El dax a los 7600
> 
> El sp camino de los 1520...y sólo empezamos...



cuanto te queda por aprender gacela en pepitoria


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cuanto te queda por aprender gacela en pepitoria



Para eso estoy aquí...

para que me enseñe su excelencia... y de paso echarme una risas


----------



## ponzi (5 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que cachondo
> 
> Lo malo es que se le vaya la mano y nos tiremos 2 años con esos " suculentos precios de mercado"




https://www.unience.com/product/LSE/DGE

Son negocios espectaculares y sin demasiada competencia, todos los actores se conocen, pero ahora mismo estan caros. Bien comprados yo no me preocuparia de las caídas a corto plazo, pero claro esas compras significarían en algunos casos u minimo un 35%-50% de descuento a los precios actuales


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Para eso estoy aquí...
> 
> para que me enseñe su excelencia... y de paso echarme una risas



que sepas que llega QE el ETERNO y con el nada me falta , entregara la victoria al siemprealcismo :no:


----------



## juanfer (5 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Tengo unas ganas que se desplome el mercado ....hace tiempo que miro con ansia todas las empresas de bebidas alcohólicas concretamente estas tres
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holanda va a perder la triple a en breve estaran descontando.


----------



## ponzi (5 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Holanda va a perder la triple a en breve estaran descontando.



Ya tengo echado el ojo a la fabrica de heineken, que lo tiren


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya tengo echado el ojo a la fabrica de heineken, que lo tiren



te estoy guardando una heineken nueva , sabor a cicuta bien fresquita


----------



## Topongo (5 Abr 2013)

Mmm yo al final me resiti a mittal o acerlor... pero es que tientan bien tentado...


----------



## ponzi (5 Abr 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Mmm yo al final me resiti a mittal o acerlor... pero es que tientan bien tentado...



Mira estudios sobre la demanda y si esta se dispara arcelor ira detras, es el mayor productor mundial de acero y esta a 16000 mill,creo que sus fabricas valen mucho mas.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (5 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> En Arcelor la deuda neta esta en 16000 mill y según parece están poco a poco reduciendola así que a medio plazo puede que este problema quede zanjado
> 
> https://www.unience.com/product/AEX/MT/financials
> 
> ...



Pero es que su valor contable es mucho mayor que 9,10 euros la acción, no? si restas la deuda al valor de los activos totales valorados por la mitad de lo que pone y divides por el nº de acciones te sale un valor de 25 euros la acc. ::::::


----------



## Topongo (5 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Mira estudios sobre la demanda y si esta se dispara arcelor ira detras, es el mayor productor mundial de acero y esta a 16000 mill,creo que sus fabricas valen mucho mas.



Si en vez de arcerlor queria decir acx...
Cosas de la cabeza, yo también creo que vale más... pero se está llendo a los infiernos!


----------



## ponzi (5 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> te estoy guardando una heineken nueva , sabor a cicuta bien fresquita



No pasa nada antes te servire un gintonic aderezado con semillas de ricino, ya veras que rico


http://nitratodeocultarlo.blogspot.com/2012/01/los-10-venenos-mas-letales-parte-final.html?m=1


----------



## juanfer (5 Abr 2013)

Pedazo de apertura en SP, con el gap de 20 pipos, los flandercitos pueden bajar a 754X.


----------



## ponzi (5 Abr 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Pero es que su valor contable es mucho mayor que 9,10 euros la acción, no? si restas la deuda al valor de los activos totales valorados por la mitad de lo que pone y divides por el nº de acciones te sale un valor de 25 euros la acc. ::::::











Topongo dijo:


> Si en vez de arcerlor queria decir acx...
> Cosas de la cabeza, yo también creo que vale más... pero se está llendo a los infiernos!



Si pero porque tienen una estructura tan bestia y unos costes fijos tan elevados que dependen por completo de la demanda mundial.Acerinox aguanta mejor las caidas de demanda porque sus fabricas estan mas enfocadas a determinados clientes , tambien cuando la demanda se dispara no se benefician tanto como arcelor.


----------



## Topongo (5 Abr 2013)

9,15 dentro en Mittal a tomar por culo

---------- Post added 05-abr-2013 at 15:43 ----------

Obviamente ahora emezara a guanear.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (5 Abr 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> 9,15 dentro en Mittal a tomar por culo
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-abr-2013 at 15:43 ----------
> 
> Obviamente ahora emezara a guanear.



Confieso que yo he picado también esta mañana a 9,53 :o


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2013)

*Me incorporo al jilo.

Huela a sangre gacelona*


----------



## ponzi (5 Abr 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> 9,15 dentro en Mittal a tomar por culo
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-abr-2013 at 15:43 ----------
> 
> Obviamente ahora emezara a guanear.



No se hasta que punto guaneara pero no tiene cortos

http://www.cnmv.es/portal/Consultas/DatosEntidad.aspx?nif=N0181056C


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> 9,15 dentro en Mittal a tomar por culo
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-abr-2013 at 15:43 ----------
> 
> Obviamente ahora emezara a guanear.



las gacelas llevan un par de semanas vendiendola , bien jugado mi helmano


----------



## juanfer (5 Abr 2013)

Vamos a pasarnos al lado corto.


----------



## ponzi (5 Abr 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Confieso que yo he picado también esta mañana a 9,53 :o



Es buscar estudios y tendencias sobre la demanda. No son datos que conozca muy bien pero parece que algunos lugares la demanda se esta incrementando,igual alguien conoce mejor donde conseguir datos fiables


http://www.telam.com.ar/movil/notas/201302/7900-la-demanda-de-acero-aumentara-5.html


http://www.quepasamineria.cl/index.php/core-business/item/1530-acero-y-cemento-demanda-en-recuperaci%C3%B3n

Aquí habían del acero y el cemento. Hay una cementera del eurostoxx que no llega a los niveles de deuda de portland y no esta demasiado cara


----------



## Sin_Perdón (5 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No se hasta que punto guaneara pero no tiene cortos
> 
> CNMV - Búsqueda por entidades



Buena señal


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> *Me incorporo al jilo.
> 
> Huela a sangre gacelona*



en el ibex las gacelas estan en el lado corto , pero acabaremos con esos bajistas porque tenemos humildad y FED mucha FED


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2013)

Felicidades a todos los alcistas ::

Tranquis, en 7614 rebota y os dará la opción de poder salir con alguna amputación menor.

Después ya nos vamos hacia abajo.


----------



## burbujas (5 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Qué sabemos de Carlos Doblado, de Ágora Asesores? Un amigo quiere que le acompañe. ¿Recomendable?
> 
> No vendedores de pelo, please.



Carlos Doblado en el Financial Congress - YouTube

---------- Post added 05-abr-2013 at 16:02 ----------

partiendo de que en el video en media hora no parece que diga nada...


----------



## tarrito (5 Abr 2013)

Trollo-viviente

Insinúe usted "suicidarse" A S U P U T A M A D R E

se ve bien, verdad!!!!!!??


----------



## J-Z (5 Abr 2013)

El jato va largo verdat?


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Abr 2013)

Manuel Llorente dimite como presidente del Valencia CF - EcoDiario.es

Vaya, dimite el presidente de NUESTRO club de fútbol (hay que recordar que se ha salvado con dinero público...)


----------



## Claca (5 Abr 2013)

Justo ahora se alcanza la zona de soporte comentada ayer. Refrescando la memoria, debido a la enorme sobreventa y al estado de histeria en el mercado, no sería nada raro un rebote en estos importantes niveles de apoyo.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Abr 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Justo ahora se alcanza la zona de soporte comentada ayer. Refrescando la memoria, debido a la enorme sobreventa y al estado de histeria en el mercado, no sería nada raro un rebote en estos importantes niveles de apoyo.



Hay plancha todavía hasta los 7600 en el DAX...


----------



## ponzi (5 Abr 2013)

Alguien puede juntar los gráficos de los tipos oficiales del BCE con el grafico de arcelor.... Mirar como cuando el banco central decide subir los tipos al 4%-5% por presiones inflacionistas la cotización suele estar en máximos.


----------



## Claca (5 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hay plancha todavía hasta los 7600 en el DAX...



Bueno, hablaba del mercado español. En el caso del DAX, lo importante es que deja una figura de giro muy fea, pero por ahora lleva mucho castigo y también sería normal aliviar el miedo.


----------



## J-Z (5 Abr 2013)

El churribex parece que está calcando la caída del año pasado por estas fechas, el abril de 2012 se cerró sobre 6800 y el despeñe tb se inició en 8650.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Abr 2013)

j-z dijo:


> El churribex parece que está calcando la caída del año pasado por estas fechas, el abril de 2012 se cerró sobre 6800 y el despeñe tb se inició en 8650.



Y es que no le veo además soporte alguno de entidad. Pienso que nos podemos ir de cabeza a los mínimos de verano...


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2013)

j-z dijo:


> El churribex parece que está calcando la caída del año pasado por estas fechas, el abril de 2012 se cerró sobre 6800 y el despeñe tb se inició en 8650.



que recuerdos , eso si que fue guano de calidad :rolleye:

pero ahora no sera igual 

---------- Post added 05-abr-2013 at 16:35 ----------




Pepitoria dijo:


> Y es que no le veo además soporte alguno de entidad. Pienso que nos podemos ir de cabeza a los mínimos de verano...



es logico que no le veas soporte importante , como ningun ejpertito vio ese brutal rally bajista 8600-6000 , salvo un humilde servidor :rolleye:


----------



## chameleon (5 Abr 2013)

SP lleva desde 2009 subiendo en ABC que acaba de terminar, sería perfectamente normal que ahora iniciara un descansito, y el IBEX le seguiría claro está...

no se qué prisa tenéis en poneros largos...


----------



## Topongo (5 Abr 2013)

Bueno creo que acerlor tiene potencial, si en una de estas a los gobiernos les da por el keynisianismo sería de las que mas potencial tienen... vamos creo yo... no me parece locura a estos precios.
Whisfulthinkismo del bueno....


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2013)

j-z dijo:


> El churribex parece que está calcando la caída del año pasado por estas fechas, el abril de 2012 se cerró sobre 6800 y el despeñe tb se inició en 8650.



Le veo bajada hasta los 6666 y no es coña.

---------- Post added 05-abr-2013 at 14:48 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Bueno creo que acerlor tiene potencial, si en una de estas a los gobiernos les da por el keynisianismo sería de las que mas potencial tienen... vamos creo yo... no me parece locura a estos precios.
> Whisfulthinkismo del bueno....



Te puede salir bien de causalidad pero no debes coger NUNCA un cuchillo que cae, y menos uno que está en ruptura a la baja tan clara.

Capitaliza +15.200 millones de aurelios :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Le veo bajada hasta los 6666 y no es coña.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-abr-2013 at 14:48 ----------
> 
> ...



el ibex lo mismo rompe la bajista , previa figura lateral ahi queda eso :bla:


----------



## Topongo (5 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Le veo bajada hasta los 6666 y no es coña.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-abr-2013 at 14:48 ----------
> 
> ...



Si lo del cuchillo está claro y además la tendencia es horrible... pero quería una acería en cartera y bueno pues he decidido entrar. 
También puede ser un gamesa V2.0


----------



## Sin_Perdón (5 Abr 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Si lo del cuchillo está claro y además la tendencia es horrible... pero quería una acería en cartera y bueno pues he decidido entrar.
> También puede ser un gamesa V2.0



A mi lo que me da más tranquilidad es que es una empresa con algo detrás. Quiero decir que no vende humo como muchos bancos, etc. Esta empresa tiene detrás algo que puedes tocar. Si se liquidasen sus activos a la mitad del precio que tienen, el valor de la acción sería mucho mayor que 9 euros. Por tanto para mi es como un seguro. Vamos que es como el oro.


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Abr 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Los productos Pescanova saben especialmente bien acompañados de una buena cerveza de la casa DAMM, una fórmula así es ganadora por naturaleza.



Espero sus informes al respecto, bachiller.


¿El euro a 1,30 es normal con la que está cayendo?


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2013)

ahora mismo a este precio 9.15 arcelor me parece muy buena compra y recuerde amigo toponguito que el mercado premia al inversor imprudente :Baile:


----------



## Claca (5 Abr 2013)

chameleon dijo:


> SP lleva desde 2009 subiendo en ABC que acaba de terminar, sería perfectamente normal que ahora iniciara un descansito, y el IBEX le seguiría claro está...
> 
> no se qué prisa tenéis en poneros largos...



Para los largos "buenos", sí, habrá que esperar, pero para el que se mueva en el corto plazo, estos pueden ser niveles de probable rebote, sin perder de vista que el objetivo final de la caída está mucho más abajo.

Las decisiones importantes referentes a la bolsa española tenían que haberse tomado mucho más arriba, aquí me expliqué bien:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ero-2013-the-end-is-here-165.html#post8082313

En su momento cuando me repetí como un loro no todo el mundo estaba de acuerdo. De hecho, gente de mi entorno que siguió mis consejos, me reprochó que la bolsa no caía y que todo parecía maravilloso para seguir subiendo, en plan "qué cagada, Claca, pero te queremos igual", hasta lo comenté en un post, creo. Ahora por supuesto, las cosas se ven de forma distinta.

Hay que tener clara una cosa, no es lo mismo jugar con la cartera familiar o el patrimonio de los amigos, que meter dos duritos en los mercados y probar suerte.


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Abr 2013)

Calopez cabrón!!!! Solo me deja dar un thanks por mensaje! ::




LÁNGARO dijo:


> me conformo con KELLEY HAZELL
> KELLEY HAZELL - Buscar con Google
> 
> o ROSIE JONES
> ROSIE JONES - Buscar con Google


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2013)

porque no tienes el conocimiento claca , por eso intuias que caeria pero no desde donde , MV ya dijo techo en 8700 por donde pasaba la jran alcista perdida y luego la jran bajista hizo su trabajo en 8650 , esos nivelitos y su explicacion fueron repetidos hasta el cansinismo , ahora solo podreis tragar tochos ::

es que una cosa es el intradia y otra el medio plazo , las jrandes bajista y alcista estaban ahi y se podian comprobar pero los listillos de los ejpertitos creian que podian ignorarlos , grave error el tener tan poco coñocimiento :bla:


----------



## Claca (5 Abr 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Espero sus informes al respecto, bachiller.
> 
> 
> ¿El euro a 1,30 es normal con la que está cayendo?



Sobre Pescanova me gustaría decirte más, pero tengo prohibido meter las narices.

El EURO para mí al perder los 1,33 de nuevo dio un fallo alcista con mucho peligro, pero ahora mismo la estructura que presenta no parece apuntar a un desplome inmediato. Este finde intento comentar los escenarios.


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Abr 2013)

El puñetero SP se me ha escapado por los pelos en 1542(c). ggggrrrrr

---------- Post added 05-abr-2013 at 17:16 ----------

Merci, tengo que comprar moneda para este verano ::

Para Pescanova envíame un whatsapp.... y si quieres que meta pasta por ti un email a diego.torres@noos.es :: con toda confianza :rolleye:



Claca dijo:


> Sobre Pescanova me gustaría decirte más, pero tengo prohibido meter las narices.
> 
> El EURO para mí al perder los 1,33 de nuevo dio un fallo alcista con mucho peligro, pero ahora mismo la estructura que presenta no parece apuntar a un desplome inmediato. Este finde intento comentar los escenarios.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2013)

lo del euro se veia venir , ayer lo dije tipica caida revienta stops para subir a lo bestia , lastima no mantener los larguitos en eurodolor 

los mismos que creian en los 9400 de flanderERRE y que ahora son bajistas como el que mas , ahora no ven el rebote , mucho vacilarse de MV y su papertrading , acaso no os dais cuenta que MV es el owned :no:


----------



## Janus (5 Abr 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Si lo del cuchillo está claro y además la tendencia es horrible... pero quería una acería en cartera y bueno pues he decidido entrar.
> También puede ser un gamesa V2.0



Nunca se entra porque algo parezca barato y menos en un sector cíclico que acaba de romper en este valor un mínimo muy relevante. Después baja a 2 euros y llegan las minusvalías de esas que perjudican a la autoestima.


----------



## ponzi (5 Abr 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> A mi lo que me da más tranquilidad es que es una empresa con algo detrás. Quiero decir que no vende humo como muchos bancos, etc. Esta empresa tiene detrás algo que puedes tocar. Si se liquidasen sus activos a la mitad del precio que tienen, el valor de la acción sería mucho mayor que 9 euros. Por tanto para mi es como un seguro. Vamos que es como el oro.



.







Topongo dijo:


> Si lo del cuchillo está claro y además la tendencia es horrible... pero quería una acería en cartera y bueno pues he decidido entrar.
> También puede ser un gamesa V2.0






A estos precios no me parece una apuesta demasiado arriesgada de hecho con otros niveles de liquidez probablemente tambien hubiese entrado.En el pico del ciclo esta gente ganabs 8000-10000 mill al año y esta capitalizando por 15000-16000.Eso si es una inversion no apta para cardiacos ni cortoplacistas.


----------



## Janus (5 Abr 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> A mi lo que me da más tranquilidad es que es una empresa con algo detrás. Quiero decir que no vende humo como muchos bancos, etc. Esta empresa tiene detrás algo que puedes tocar. Si se liquidasen sus activos a la mitad del precio que tienen, el valor de la acción sería mucho mayor que 9 euros. Por tanto para mi es como un seguro. Vamos que es como el oro.



Por eso es por lo que está todo el mundo comprando como descosidos, no?.

Cuidado y ojos antes que cerebro. Es un basic.


----------



## Claca (5 Abr 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El puñetero SP se me ha escapado por los pelos en 1542(c). ggggrrrrr
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-abr-2013 at 17:16 ----------
> 
> ...



Jajajaja pero en serio, tengo terminalmente prohibido meter el hocico en esos asuntos. Piensa que ya de (más) pequeño en clase de música lo único que llegué a tocar bien fueron los cojones de la gente. No queremos enfrentamientos entre casas porque el enano putero, ludópata y dipsómano de la casa Lannister juguetee con los eggs del Rey.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2013)

" ojos antes que cerebro " es mi lema :rolleye:


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> " ojos antes que cerebro " es mi lema :rolleye:



Usted no sabe escribir _hogos_ sin hacer copy paste y no tiene _celebro_.


----------



## J-Z (5 Abr 2013)

Maxfactor final y la próxima semana a ver si se ven los 7500 como en 2012.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2013)

hola revenant cuanto tiempo muchacho , se le extrañaba :rolleye:

ahi va el ibex , que indice mas noble , si es que solo sabeis comprar caro y vender barato ejpertitos


----------



## Janus (5 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> " ojos antes que cerebro " es mi lema :rolleye:



Eres un cielo!!!!! si no fuera por peludo .... te dejaríamos subirte al sofá.


----------



## fyahball (5 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo del euro se veia venir , ayer lo dije tipica caida revienta stops para subir a lo bestia , lastima no mantener los larguitos en eurodolor
> 
> los mismos que creian en los 9400 de flanderERRE y que ahora son bajistas como el que mas , ahora no ven el rebote , mucho vacilarse de MV y su papertrading , acaso no os dais cuenta que MV es el owned :no:



jejjeje ayer esa subida desde 1.2877 ( 50% de la última pierna ) puff , tres minutos después subió 75 pips en una hora jejjee, ese era la linea en la arena y +200 pips eran posibles para arriba, dos dias para ganar mucha pasta en el eurusd, un montón de oportunidades, precioso como se mueve con las noticias y solo comprando en soportes dinero fácil


----------



## J-Z (5 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo del euro se veia venir , ayer lo dije tipica caida revienta stops para subir a lo bestia , lastima no mantener los larguitos en eurodolor
> 
> los mismos que creian en los 9400 de flanderERRE y que ahora son bajistas como el que mas , ahora no ven el rebote , mucho vacilarse de MV y su papertrading , acaso no os dais cuenta que MV es el owned :no:



Eres un paquete del PAUPER-TRADING tus operaciones positivas son de infimos pips y tus "stops" saltados hacen que pandoro te meta los 30 cm holgadamente.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2013)

fyahball dijo:


> jejjeje ayer esa subida desde 1.2877 ( 50% de la última pierna ) puff , tres minutos después subió 75 pips en una hora jejjee, ese era la linea en la arena y +200 pips eran posibles para arriba, dos dias para ganar mucha pasta en el eurusd, un montón de oportunidades, precioso como se mueve con las noticias y solo comprando en soportes dinero fácil



ayer entre en 1,2760 y las solte en 1,2774 o asi  la verdad es que en ningun sitio me siento mas comodo que en el ibex


----------



## J-Z (5 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ayer entre en 1,2760 y las solte en 1,2774 o asi  la verdad es que en ningun sitio me siento mas comodo q*ue con pandoro*



Fixed y tal :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2013)

bueno señores me despido , nueva semana buena , aunque la anterior fue mejor :baba: 

pasadlo bien este fin de semana , porque la siguiente no habra piedad con vosotros :no:


----------



## fyahball (5 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ayer entre en 1,2760 y las solte en 1,2774 o asi  la verdad es que en ningun sitio me siento mas comodo que en el ibex



ayer yo compré en 1.2877 y lo dejé en +2 pips pq creía que no ten´çia momentum, :ouch::ouch: aunque yo era muy alcista y dos minutos después de cerrar sube como un cohete jejjeje, hay que tener paciencia, y saber olvidar, siempre se puede volver a entrar, ayer y hoy cometí errores hasta una pérdida de 60 pips en el eurjpy y aún así entre ayer y hoy +140 pips,... es lo que hay en el forex, y las noticias son un poco lotería


----------



## Sin_Perdón (5 Abr 2013)

Ojos antes que cerebro. Si ya lo se, me lo repito todos los dias, pero mira. Me entra el calentón y pa dentro. Resultado: pillado desde 9,53. 

Y no quiero ser inversor a largo. Yo quiero ser como el jato. Que tiene el conosimiento de acertar siempre. :rolleye:


----------



## J-Z (5 Abr 2013)

Promedia en 8


----------



## Sin_Perdón (5 Abr 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Promedia en 8



Ya puestos en 7...


----------



## Janus (5 Abr 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Ya puestos en 7...



Si esperáis lo podréis hacer en 4.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (5 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Si esperáis lo podréis hacer en 4.



Ese que es? el escenario Bertok? antes de eso le dan a la impresora "at maximun speed !"


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Abr 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Ese que es? el escenario Bertok? antes de eso le dan a la impresora "at maximun speed !"



Se quieren quedar con tu platita... y papelitos...

---------- Post added 05-abr-2013 at 18:00 ----------

Curiosidad...


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Ese que es? el escenario Bertok? antes de eso le dan a la impresora "at maximun speed !"



Bertok espera los 2 aurelios / acción ::

No me compare con la chusma. Hasta para ser chungo hay que tener nivel.


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Abr 2013)

cuando tenemos noticias de portugal y la sentencia?


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hola revenant cuanto tiempo muchacho , se le extrañaba :rolleye:
> 
> ahi va el ibex , que indice mas noble , si es que solo sabeis comprar caro y vender barato ejpertitos



Por aquí, comprando caro y vendiendo barato como siempre.

¿Usted sigue encabronando al personal?  Veo que su contador de gracias sigue a cero, lástima, porque más de una vez se merece alguno y no se lo puedo dar


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2013)

Viernes terminal

[YOUTUBE]pm5elbH4_Ac[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2013)

Buff grifols.......vaya par de mocos rojos 

Leí que alguno la llevaba a 29 y algos....


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Buff grifols.......vaya par de mocos rojos
> 
> Leí que alguno la llevaba a 29 y algos....



Bro, nada sube eternamente.

El larguista empedernido siempre pierde ::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Bro, nada sube eternamente.
> 
> El larguista empedernido siempre pierde ::::::



Estás viendo Hotchief??? Cuelgo el graf en segs...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/399012-habeis-visto-ibex-35-marzo-2013-pepon-a-asomar-gacela-acaba-de-soltar-239.html#post8613593

*[Hotchief]*


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Estás viendo Hotchief??? Cuelgo el graf en segs...



Cuélgalo bro.

Esos son los que la alicatan la baza a la Merkel ::

---------- Post added 05-abr-2013 at 17:08 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Estás viendo Hotchief??? Cuelgo el graf en segs...
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/399012-habeis-visto-ibex-35-marzo-2013-pepon-a-asomar-gacela-acaba-de-soltar-239.html#post8613593
> 
> *[Hotchief]*



Fíjate a nada que se cae el DAX como sufren las perracas ::::::

Cuando el SP y el DAX corrijan de la mano la subida que llevan a las espaldas, las vamos a ver caer a plomo.

Ten cuidado con tus eones porque te van a tocar los cojones.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2013)

Y otra que he sabido leer bien

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/399012-habeis-visto-ibex-35-marzo-2013-pepon-a-asomar-gacela-acaba-de-soltar-255.html#post8621080

*[Daimler]*








Ahh y también comenté Philips....

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/399012-habeis-visto-ibex-35-marzo-2013-pepon-a-asomar-gacela-acaba-de-soltar-255.html#post8621290







Divergencias confirmadas...


----------



## Sin_Perdón (5 Abr 2013)

Piraton, por el amor de lol, que me podria echar las cartas de Arcelol??? :Baile:


----------



## TenienteDan (5 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Buff grifols.......vaya par de mocos rojos
> 
> Leí que alguno la llevaba a 29 y algos....



Joder es que las bajadas son escalofriantes. En 2 días se pierde lo de 2-3 semanas (en los indices en un mes se pierde medio año o mas).

Yo me las saqué en su primer toque a 29 y ya me estaba arrepintiendo con el 2º swing pensando que tiraría para arriba.

Visto lo visto, besando el santo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Piraton, por el amor de lol, que me podria echar las cartas de Arcelol??? :Baile:



Estoy la peli de la que su nick hace honor. Trrrrremenda!!!

Que sepa usted que se ha marcado un ponzi con Arcelor  (comprar y luego ver jráfico :

Me pongo a ello


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Piraton, por el amor de lol, que me podria echar las cartas de Arcelol??? :Baile:



Me dejas ... ::



---------- Post added 05-abr-2013 at 17:37 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Estoy la peli de la que su nick hace honor. Trrrrremenda!!!
> 
> Que sepa usted que se ha marcado un ponzi con Arcelor  (comprar y luego ver jráfico :
> 
> Me pongo a ello



Bro, has visto ésta?

[YOUTUBE]DDXzVgMihvs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sin_Perdón (5 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Estoy la peli de la que su nick hace honor. Trrrrremenda!!!
> 
> Que sepa usted que se ha marcado un ponzi con Arcelor  (comprar y luego ver jráfico :
> 
> Me pongo a ello



Tengo todo el fin de semana para esperar. La peli lo primero, y mas siendo la que es. 
Muchas gracias!!!

La peli me sorprendió, no esperaba ver ese lado decadente y humano de Clint, acostumbrado al registro duro del resto de sus westerns. Gran película, sí.


----------



## locojaen (5 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Buff grifols.......vaya par de mocos rojos
> 
> Leí que alguno la llevaba a 29 y algos....



Yo la llevo... la primera en la frente! como está mandao, así espabilo más rápido.

Vi la tendencia del último año, pensé en entrar para 6 meses y he seguido algo el crecimiento de la empresa, hace un par/tres años trabajé en ampliaciones de sus plantas de producción... y han seguido creciendo... ::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aunque está producida por *W*orld *W*resteling *E*ntertainment 
Downloading in three, two, one....

Joer, ya se ha bajado y ni me he dado cuenta... como ej el internéeeeeee 8:


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Me dejas ... ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso no es nada, hay otra realidad inmediata:

[The worst senario] Extremely highly contaminated water leaking to underground, emergency press conference soon | Fukushima Diary

Tepco to hold emergency press conference about new highly radioactive leak at Fukushima Daiichi


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Tengo todo el fin de semana para esperar. La peli lo primero, y mas siendo la que es.
> Muchas gracias!!!




Ahí va

*[Arcelor]*







Ya vemos el chuquillo esta llaquendo. La realidad es que es bajista y punto. No hay indicios de giro todavía, está todo sobrevendido, eso si. Como no hay referencias por abajo, solo me queda aventurar un poco:

A ver si para por los 8.80€, donde parece que quiere llegar en un 2º bajista. Luego ver que hace allí, quedaría bonito que rebotara, fuese llenando el horno de gacelérridos hasta los 10,XY, cerrasen la puerta y


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Abr 2013)

por cierto, ojo con bbva que lanza un semiPW
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-diferente-a-ve-posiblilidad-de-rescate.html


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Aunque está producida por *W*orld *W*resteling *E*ntertainment
> Downloading in three, two, one....
> 
> Joer, ya se ha bajado y ni me he dado cuenta... como ej el internéeeeeee 8:



Los quieren comer los caníbales .....

La has bajado de TPB ?

---------- Post added 05-abr-2013 at 18:31 ----------




azkunaveteya dijo:


> Eso no es nada, hay otra realidad inmediata:
> 
> [The worst senario] Extremely highly contaminated water leaking to underground, emergency press conference soon | Fukushima Diary
> 
> Tepco to hold emergency press conference about new highly radioactive leak at Fukushima Daiichi



Lo de Fukushima no lo he seguido.

¿es verdad que los japos están todos pochos con la radiación y tal?

He leído que la expansión monetaria en realidad es para invertir a lo bestia en genómica y construir una nueva raza aria y pura.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Los quieren comer los caníbales .....
> 
> La has bajado de TPB ?
> 
> ...



Yeah! 


Spoiler



The Day (2011) 720p BrRip x264 - YIFY (download torrent) - TPB


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2013)

guybrush_threepwood dijo:


> yeah!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



*seeeeeeeeeeeeeedddddddddd*

---------- Post added 05-abr-2013 at 19:03 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yeah!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Bajada a +1M/sg. Está lleno de apocalípticos ::

Tiene una pinta estupendo en el inicio


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2013)

Paulistano te estás bajando tb la peli????????? ::

IP brasileira conectada a mi....


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Abr 2013)

Bajando la peli. E.T.A. 20 minutos ::

Cuando termine de....... jugar al need for speed..... le echo un ojo ::







---------- Post added 05-abr-2013 at 21:52 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Bajada a +1M/sg. Está lleno de apocalípticos ::
> 
> Tiene una pinta estupendo en el inicio



Respect!!! Servidor es nos apocalíptico...... soy apocalipsiszombista :no:

::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Bajando la peli. E.T.A. 20 minutos ::
> 
> Cuando termine de....... jugar al need for speed..... le echo un ojo ::
> 
> ...


----------



## juanfer (5 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y otra que he sabido leer bien
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/399012-habeis-visto-ibex-35-marzo-2013-pepon-a-asomar-gacela-acaba-de-soltar-255.html#post8621080
> 
> ...




Muchas gracias, aunque los valores holandeses estan sufriendo mucho yo pienso porque estan descontando que pierdan la triple A. Lo que pasa es que alli van por el mismo camino que aqui con el tema de la burbuja inmobiliaria.

Yo apostaba por Holanda y muchos valores holandeses entre ellos philips, todo empresas con mucha caja. 

Pensaba que Philips con el tema de los leds iban a arrasar. 

En 2011 se estamparon porque abandonaron el sector del televisor, pero son punteros en patentes de Led, y se han recuperado en apenas 2 años. Creo que es una tener en cuenta, además que el dividendo es de 0,86.

Yo particularmente he cambiado todas las bombillas de casa por leds y ya estoy viendo ahorro en el consumo de luz.


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Muchas gracias, aunque los valores holandeses estan sufriendo mucho yo pienso porque estan descontando que pierdan la triple A. Lo que pasa es que alli van por el mismo camino que aqui con el tema de la burbuja inmobiliaria.
> 
> Yo apostaba por Holanda y muchos valores holandeses entre ellos philips, todo empresas con mucha caja.
> 
> ...



Ni leds ni pollas, no habrá electricidad para el populacho.

Algunos ya nos estamos preparando


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2013)

Terminada la peli. 

Not so bad.

Ahora, porno duro.


----------



## paulistano (5 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Paulistano te estás bajando tb la peli????????? ::
> 
> IP brasileira conectada a mi....




jajaja, la aventura brasileira pasó a mejor vida....:ouch:

Pero oye, buena idea....vamos a verla8:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (5 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ni leds ni pollas, no habrá electricidad para el populacho.
> 
> Algunos ya nos estamos preparando



Bertok, como buen madmaxista imagino estaras viendo el docu de national geographic ahora mismo, de US prepers.


----------



## paulistano (5 Abr 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Eso no es nada, hay otra realidad inmediata:
> 
> [The worst senario] Extremely highly contaminated water leaking to underground, emergency press conference soon | Fukushima Diary
> 
> Tepco to hold emergency press conference about new highly radioactive leak at Fukushima Daiichi



Sobre el agua precisamente.

Vendo de tener un taco con la novia de un amigo.

Esta noche se va a su empresa, a las 3am, una depuradora del río Jarama en Madrid a "echar" al río vertidos que no quieren depurar para no exceder el límite de contaminación o algo así.

Le he dicho que haga denuncia anónima, que no le va pasar nada a ella, o que me diera el nombre de la empresa, pero nada....

Vaya panda de hijos de puta, para que el tonto del culo de su jefe llegue al bonus, a dar por culo al medio ambiente.

En fin....:vomito:


----------



## Janus (5 Abr 2013)

Dejen de ver sandeces y pónganse las pilas.

el .Capital.DVDrip.Santor1.avi | PutLocker


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2013)

Joder Paulistano.... Ese me recuerda a los lodos esos en murcia o valencia....

10 boobies eXXXpectaculares al que me linkee el programada de ED en el que se trataba ese tema.

Un clásico del hilo:

*[Advanced Micro Devices]*







Techo redondeado, nos vamos para abajo. ¿1,8x$ otra vez?

---------- Post added 05-abr-2013 at 23:10 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Dejen de ver sandeces y pónganse las pilas.
> 
> el .Capital.DVDrip.Santor1.avi | PutLocker



¿?


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Bertok, como buen madmaxista imagino estaras viendo el docu de national geographic ahora mismo, de US prepers.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2013)

Más jraficos.

*[Arch Coal]*







Divergencias en el RSI, doble suelo. Tiene pinta de irse arriba. YO NO PIENSO ENTRAR, pero una posible estrategia papertradera sería esperar recorte sobre los 5,16$, SL un 6.5% por debajo y cruzar los dedos. Objetivos en principi 6$, 6,4x$ y 6,9€ ya en plan _agoniozo_.


----------



## juanfer (5 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ni leds ni pollas, no habrá electricidad para el populacho.
> 
> Algunos ya nos estamos preparando



Los paneles solares para el autoconsumo es una buena opción. Los precios ya son razonables y los resultados bastante buenos.

Además gracias a Janus y sus solares conocemos algunos de los principales fabricantes.


----------



## LCIRPM (5 Abr 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Sobre el agua precisamente.
> 
> Vendo de tener un taco con la novia de un amigo.
> 
> ...



¿Entre San Agustín y Alcobendas? Hay varias farmas, siempre he pensado que era casualidad el que estuvieran tan cerca del río :
HDP


----------



## DarkNight (6 Abr 2013)

algunos "profetas" llevan 5 años diciendo todos los meses que España cae, corralito, quiebra, suicidio masivo y rescate.


¿no os cansais de cagarla?

A estas alturas cualquiera sabe, que si España no ha caído ya, es que simplemente es invencible y eterna.


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2013)

Gracias bro

Tuvimos que aprender rápido ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Abr 2013)

DarkNight dijo:


> algunos "profetas" llevan 5 años diciendo todos los meses que España cae, corralito, quiebra, suicidio masivo y rescate.
> 
> 
> ¿no os cansais de cagarla?
> ...


----------



## sr.anus (6 Abr 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿Entre San Agustín y Alcobendas? Hay varias farmas, siempre he pensado que era casualidad el que estuvieran tan cerca del río :
> HDP



Pegado, pegado, pegado al rio esta el antiguo aguila, ahora heiniken. Y antes las graveras que contaminaban el pobre jarama, cuando no aguas residuales sin tratar, y yo, de niño me he llegado a mojarme el culo en ese rio  eso si, aguas arriba


----------



## Janus (6 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Joder Paulistano.... Ese me recuerda a los lodos esos en murcia o valencia....
> 
> 10 boobies eXXXpectaculares al que me linkee el programada de ED en el que se trataba ese tema.
> 
> ...



Les he puesto una película excepcional, nada de apocalipsis. Disfruten.

---------- Post added 06-abr-2013 at 01:18 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Más jraficos.
> 
> *[Arch Coal]*
> 
> ...



Too many risk!!!!, the more easy money, more risk.


----------



## juanfer (6 Abr 2013)

DarkNight dijo:


> algunos "profetas" llevan 5 años diciendo todos los meses que España cae, corralito, quiebra, suicidio masivo y rescate.
> 
> 
> ¿no os cansais de cagarla?
> ...



Buenos dias,

Algun día y esperemos que no ocurra pero tenemos algun dato que nos hace sospechar que lo que esta pasando en este pais no va a llevarnos a buen puerto.

Pero tu tranquilo que no pasará nada gordo hasta octubre, después de las elecciones Alemanas, yo no estaria tan tranquilo.


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> Algun día y esperemos que no ocurra pero tenemos algun dato que nos hace sospechar que lo que esta pasando en este pais no va a llevarnos a buen puerto.
> 
> Pero tu tranquilo que no pasará nada gordo hasta octubre, después de las elecciones Alemanas, yo no estaria tan tranquilo.



Esperemos con la conciencia tranquila y los deberes hechos.

La oportunidad será histórica y algunos larguistas del jilo se tatuarán demasiado tarde el concepto coste oportunidad.

Tranquilidad mientras todo se desmorona


----------



## juanfer (6 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Esperemos con la conciencia tranquila y los deberes hechos.
> 
> La oportunidad será histórica y algunos larguistas del jilo se tatuarán demasiado tarde el concepto coste oportunidad.
> 
> Tranquilidad mientras todo se desmorona



Lo que ahora cuando venga el big guano, yo creo que en el Ibex sera en verano, cuando nos rebajara a bono basura al estado español. 

Me plantea ciertas dudas invertir en alguna empresas patrias porque aunque compremos a precios tirados, estaremos 3 o 4 años con un lateral manteniendo el precio.


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Hola Bertok:
> Has hecho, haces un gran trabajo, desde el amor, a tus conciudadanos.
> 
> Por alguna razón necesito decirte que, sin conocerte, eres una persona que me transmite potentes sensaciones *de trinchera*: *GRACIAS por haber estado ahí*; quizás nunca compartamos trinchera..., pero de llegar el momento, me gustaría tenerte cerca. Gracias por tu gran compañía.



Gracias Negro, a alguno salvaremos.



---------- Post added 06-abr-2013 at 08:58 ----------




juanfer dijo:


> Lo que ahora cuando venga el big guano, yo creo que en el Ibex sera en verano, cuando nos rebajara a bono basura al estado español.
> 
> Me plantea ciertas dudas invertir en alguna empresas patrias porque aunque compremos a precios tirados, estaremos 3 o 4 años con un lateral manteniendo el precio.



Juanfer, sin meterme en lo que tiene que hacer cada uno ....

El parasitasismo del estado se incrementará hasta niveles inimaginables. Técnicamente se trabajará para sobrevivir con lo más básico, el lonchafinismo será el único camino hacia la paz espiritual y supervivencia.

El dinero que no se invierta, será pasto de la voracidad del estado corrupto y sus afines. Emprender será una locura, un susto o muerte.

El comprar empresas patrias puede ser buena opción porque el castuzismo será un valor al alza y los oligopolios tirarán hacia arriba. La inversión en empresas punteras allende nuestras fronteras será la mejor opción.

En el banco lo justo para tirar un par de años.

Piénsalo bien, el camino está claro (más el no donde que el donde).

Suerte.


----------



## Tio Masclet (6 Abr 2013)

Me apunto a darle las gracias Sr. Bertok.
Desde que leemos por estos lugares, nuestra vida tiene otro sentido.
Aunque a veces usted parezca el profeta de la apocalipsis, tiene más razón que un santo.
Sirvan las metáforas religiosas para el propósito de agradecerle su labor. Tenemos una edad y fuimos educados en ello.


----------



## juanfer (6 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Juanfer, sin meterme en lo que tiene que hacer cada uno ....
> 
> El parasitasismo del estado se incrementará hasta niveles inimaginables. Técnicamente se trabajará para sobrevivir con lo más básico, el lonchafinismo será el único camino hacia la paz espiritual y supervivencia.
> 
> ...




Muy buen consejo.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Me apunto a darle las gracias Sr. Bertok.
> Desde que leemos por estos lugares, nuestra vida tiene otro sentido.
> *Aunque a veces usted parezca el profeta de la apocalipsis, tiene más razón que un santo*.
> Sirvan las metáforas religiosas para el propósito de agradecerle su labor. Tenemos una edad y fuimos educados en ello.



Las formas no ocultan el fondo del mensaje ::

Deje que los manirrotos, los wannabes, los imprudentes, ... sigan haciendo el juego al sistema.

Su sacrificio es nuestra salvación y no es broma 8:

En el fondo, el planeta está sobre-explotado y no hay sitio para todos. Todo consiste en tener la capacidad de elegir, si puedes, dónde quieres estar.

Nos lo enseñaron de pequeños pero la memoria no es el fuerte de la raza humana o no supimos entenderlo

[YOUTUBE]Sk4_bodUEFI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Abr 2013)

no recordamos el agosto de hace 2 años?

porque viajabas por ahi, y españa era portada en los medios


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Abr 2013)

Buenos días,

Creo que se estuvo hablando por aquí sobre esto durante la semana.

Bitcoins are a bubble


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Creo que se estuvo hablando por aquí sobre esto durante la semana.
> 
> Bitcoins are a bubble



Another Ponzi Scheme.

Big bullshit


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Another Ponzi Scheme.
> 
> Big bullshit



Tengo un colega al que un compañero de trabajo le ha metido en el tema BTC. Mi amigo ha sido listo, ha duplicado su himberzión, ha sacado la mitad y dejado correr la otra mitad. Pero el otro está convenciendo a todos los de su departamento para que compren BTCs :: ::

A las burbujas hay que subirse al inicio, que si no vienen los lloros. Luego llegará la Plataforma de Afectados por los Bitcoins....

Frase que lo resume todo del link de R3v3:

 "Bitcoins are getting a lot more media attention and we're seeing a lot of enthusiasm, greed and delusion."


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tengo un colega al que un compañero de trabajo le ha metido en el tema BTC. Mi amigo ha sido listo, ha duplicado su himberzión, ha sacado la mitad y dejado correr la otra mitad. Pero el otro está convenciendo a todos los de su departamento para que compren BTCs :: ::
> 
> A las burbujas hay que subirse al inicio, que si no vienen los lloros. Luego llegará la Plataforma de Afectados por los Bitcoins....
> 
> ...



Es lo que tiene el canibalismo financiero: el progreso de unos es la miseria de otros.

¿tienes GoT S3E2?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Es lo que tiene el canibalismo financiero: el progreso de unos es la miseria de otros.
> 
> ¿tienes GoT S3E2?



Tengo poderes que ni imaginarías, pero el de Hiro Nakamura todavía no lo domino, GoT son los domingos noche USA.... Los lunes mañana ya están en TPB.

Hiro Nakamura - Heroes Wiki


Un adelantito 


[YOUTUBE]dYgpEMlcQgc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tengo poderes que ni imaginarías, pero el de Hiro Nakamura todavía no lo domino, GoT son los domingos noche USA.... Los lunes mañana ya están en TPB.
> 
> Hiro Nakamura - Heroes Wiki
> 
> ...



Pensé que además de de tladel granaíno, tenías poderes especiales.

Nos conformaremos con TWD S3E16

Gracias


----------



## Janus (6 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Pensé que además de de tladel granaíno, tenías poderes especiales.
> 
> Nos conformaremos con TWD S3E16
> 
> Gracias





El pirata no es granaíno. Es un vasco que vive en Brasil a donde ha ido tras las mulatitas que tanto le gustan. Es resto es fachada.

Bueno, y también le gusta el grop derramado por las nalgas de un pibón.


----------



## ddddd (6 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Les he puesto una película excepcional, nada de apocalipsis. Disfruten.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-abr-2013 at 01:18 ----------
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes de fin de semana.

¿Cómo ven ANR en el corto plazo?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2013)

The end is near

Espiral de deuda – Economía Directa 05-04-2013 | Colectivo Burbuja


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Abr 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas tardes de fin de semana.
> 
> ¿Cómo ven ANR en el corto plazo?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Me autocito del post del otro día



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Janus,
> *[Alpha Natural Resources]*
> huele a guano también



Casi -10% en 5 dias :

*[Alpha Natural Resources]* 

Podría rebotar algo, supongo que sobre los 8$, luego me haría tanta ilusión que bajase haciendo un rabioso 3er bajista como a claca su primer beso.


----------



## Cantor (6 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El pirata no es granaíno. Es un vasco que vive en Brasil a donde ha ido tras las mulatitas que tanto le gustan. Es resto es fachada.
> 
> Bueno, y también le gusta el grop derramado por las nalgas de un pibón.



:no: es malagueño de la parte occidental pegando a Cádiz, pero hace mucho que emigró en busca de los jardines de Boabdil


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Abr 2013)

Cantor dijo:


> :no: es malagueño de la parte occidental pegando a Cádiz, pero hace mucho que emigró en busca de los jardines de Boabdil



<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/c13bd26a-eb8f-48be-99d9-4b0601013a2d/04.06.2013-18.01.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/c13bd26a-eb8f-48be-99d9-4b0601013a2d/04.06.2013-18.01.png" width="553" height="419" border="0" /></a>


----------



## Janus (6 Abr 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas tardes de fin de semana.
> 
> ¿Cómo ven ANR en el corto plazo?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Sigue muy bajista mientras no recupere los 8,5. En ese caso sigue bajista hasta que no confirme la fuga de la tendencia bajista.

Yo soy de los que piensan que el carbón va a tener una nueva época importante pero ahora hay que tener mucha paciencia. Los precios parecen muy bajos pero solo basta con dibujar los charts desde 1995 y verán desde dónde se viene. No hay precio bajo suficiente salvo que sea cero.

Cuidado con James River, es opositor muy definido para el Chapter 7 u 11.

---------- Post added 06-abr-2013 at 18:42 ----------

Aviso, 

no tengo hechos demostrables pero Gamesa va a ser objeto de fuertes rumores de OPA, e incluso de OPA en firme, en un futuro cercano.


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Aviso,
> 
> no tengo hechos demostrables pero Gamesa va a ser objeto de fuertes rumores de OPA, e incluso de OPA en firme, en un futuro cercano.



¿Es una recomendación de compra? :: Aún estoy gastando las plusvis de PRS


----------



## Tio Masclet (6 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Aviso,
> 
> no tengo hechos demostrables pero Gamesa va a ser objeto de fuertes rumores de OPA, e incluso de OPA en firme, en un futuro cercano.



Desde mi ignorancia ¿Eso sería positivo para los bolsillos de los que andamos dentro?


----------



## Janus (6 Abr 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Es una recomendación de compra? :: Aún estoy gastando las plusvis de PRS



Es el pelotazo.

El sector en el que se mueve está muy atomizado y es cuestión de tiempo que haya concentración. Tiene a su favor que no tiene negocio en España. Tiene a su favor que es vasca y tiene a Iberdrola en el accionariado como referente. Vale poco para los posibles de un gigante como Iberdrola.

Es cuestión de tiempo. Además, el ajuste de Producción ya está en marcha hace tiempo por lo que se tiene que ver cómo mejoran los números en los próximos trimestres. Otro tema interesante es que Iberdrola siempre le va a comprar sus productos.

Para quien lo quiera escuchar.

---------- Post added 06-abr-2013 at 20:39 ----------




Tio Masclet dijo:


> Desde mi ignorancia ¿Eso sería positivo para los bolsillos de los que andamos dentro?



Somos algunos los que "estamos" ahí dentro. Vamos a ganar un pastizal. De momento algunos ya hemos doblado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Abr 2013)

Bertooooooooook!

MadMax 2 en la secta :baba:


----------



## tarrito (6 Abr 2013)

Bertoooooookkk???

y l@s demás quéee!!???

nadieee me quiereee :´( :´(


::


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertooooooooook!
> 
> MadMax 2 en la secta :baba:



Estamos en ello


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Abr 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> Bertoooooookkk???
> 
> y l@s demás quéee!!???
> 
> ...



A usted es que le veo mas de


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> Bertoooooookkk???
> 
> y l@s demás quéee!!???
> 
> ...



Pasa y ponte cómodo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Abr 2013)

Y ya en otro orden de cosas.... ¿os habéis fijado que hay un montón de empresas, de las serias tipo EADS, Henkel, Bayer... que están a niveles que superan e incluso casi doblan los niveles de 2006-2007?

Para flipar... La única explicación que le veo es dinero jratis que va a la bolsa....


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y ya en otro orden de cosas.... ¿os habéis fijado que hay un montón de empresas, de las serias tipo EADS, Henkel, Bayer... que están a niveles que superan e incluso casi doblan los niveles de 2006-2007?
> 
> Para flipar... La única explicación que le veo es dinero jratis que va a la bolsa....



Sobrevaloración previa a la severa corrección.

Cuando lo hagan, se llevan al culibex por debajo de 4500. Me juego los cojones

Nada es lo que parece


----------



## Janus (6 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Estamos en ello



Pues aprovechen a ver una buena película, ahora les traigo a Streamcloud: Easy way to share your files

---------- Post added 06-abr-2013 at 23:53 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y ya en otro orden de cosas.... ¿os habéis fijado que hay un montón de empresas, de las serias tipo EADS, Henkel, Bayer... que están a niveles que superan e incluso casi doblan los niveles de 2006-2007?
> 
> Para flipar... La única explicación que le veo es dinero jratis que va a la bolsa....



Llegará un momento en el que el exportar se va a acabar y nunca más volverán a esas cifras por lo que se puede decir que el negocio está en una burbuja que no se repetirá. Llegará el momento de ponerse cortos.


----------



## bertok (7 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pues aprovechen a ver una buena película, ahora les traigo a Streamcloud: Easy way to share your files
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-abr-2013 at 23:53 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (7 Abr 2013)

*Mirad lo que viene ... robo a la población y más exclavitud laboral
*
¡Banzai! (o el experimento Kuroda) - TELÓN DE FONDO - Cotizalia.com

Banzai! Era el grito que lanzaban los pilotos japoneses cuando se disponían a estrellar sus aviones -con ellos dentro- contra un portaviones norteamericano, como solución final para detener una maquinaria de guerra que les superaba. Imagino que es lo que gritó el pasado jueves Haruhico Kuroda, gobernador del Banco de Japón, cuando, cinta blanca con punto rojo en la frente, tomó la decisión de lanzar el mayor estímulo monetario de la historia.

Para alcanzar su objetivo de sacar a Japón de la deflación que ha mantenido postrado a su país durante más de 15 años, el señor Kuroda va a doblar el importe de la masa monetaria de aquí a 2015. El cómo lo va a hacer es importante (comprando billones de yenes en bonos del Estado, además de los que ya habían comprado sus antecesores), pero lo más importante es lo que va a hacer. Y lo que va a hacer, dicho de forma sencilla -para entendernos- es que donde antes había un yen, en 2015 habrá dos. Es la mayor revolución que se ha producido en términos de política monetaria de la historia, por su importe y por lo ambicioso de su objetivo, que no es otro que alcanzar un 2% de inflación y sacar así a su país del estancamiento económico.

Veamos qué es lo que nos interesa como inversores. Adelanto, como hacen en televisión, que los consejos que dé en este “post” están dirigidos exclusivamente a inversores con alta capacidad de asumir riesgos y son sólo para un porcentaje de su cartera. Japón como inversión es “droga dura”. Es más, a partir de ahora no me voy a referir a la inversión en Japón como inversión, sino como especulación, que es lo que es: especular con el resultado de un experimento que si bien se había realizado algo parecido antes -como luego veremos-, no se había hecho en un mundo tan interconectado como el actual, ni en las magnitudes de las que estamos hablando.

El caso es que después de escribir durante semanas sobre depósitos, fondos conservadores de renta fija o bonos de compañías solventes, es decir, de hablar para los inversores con perfiles más conservadores, justo es que hoy dediquemos tiempo al inversor más agresivo.

Lo primero que hay que plantearse antes de empezar a especular en Japón es si el experimento puede funcionar. Y nada como bucear en la historia para ver si hay un caso similar anterior en alguna economía desarrollada. Pues bien, sí que lo hay y, precisamente, en Japón.

A principios de los años treinta, Japón estaba en deflación. En 1931, un nuevo ministro de Finanzas, Korekiyo Takahashi, decidió que ya estaba bien y procedió a un proceso parecido al actual. Sacó a su país del patrón oro que imperaba en aquel momento entre las economías desarrolladas y, en paralelo, emitió grandes cantidades de bonos que compró íntegramente el Banco de Japón. Estímulo monetario clavado al de ahora. De hecho, en general el proceso fue muy similar al actual: combinaba estímulo fiscal, medidas de ajuste cuantitativo (Quantitative Easing) y depreciación de la divisa (consecuencia obvia de todo lo anterior). *El resultado fue “im-presionante”, como diría Jesulín. Los precios se dispararon al alza, los ingresos del país aumentaron en un 60% y, lo más importante para el inversor: en menos de cinco años se dobló la capitalización de la bolsa japonesa. Y el plan tuvo un valor añadido: salvó a Japón de la Gran Depresión (estamos hablando de los años 30).*

*¿Cómo acabó la cosa? Pues mal (salvo para el que vendió a tiempo, claro)*, pero no tanto por el proceso en sí, sino por los efectos secundarios de la medicina aplicada. *El primero fue lo que en inglés se denomina overshooting, que aquí llamamos pasarse un par de pueblos. No es que Korekiyo sacara a Japón de la deflación, no, ¡es que ésta llegó a alcanzar el 18% anual! Pero eso se podría haber evitado aplicando menos medicina, aunque, desde luego, fue mejor que vivir la gran depresión que vivió Norteamérica en aquellas fechas.
*
El segundo efecto secundario lo sufrió –literalmente- *el propio señor Takahashi en sus propias carnes: fue asesinado*. Le disparó un tiro un militar que no estaba de acuerdo con las medidas de reducción de presupuesto en armamento que dictó posteriormente en su proceso de exit strategy, es decir, de salida del proceso de medidas extraordinarias de estímulo, que incluyeron incremento de gasto público -sector militar incluido- y que hubo que deshacer una vez alcanzado el objetivo de crecimiento.

Para los inversores que se basan en el análisis fundamental, la idea tiene sentido, aunque tenga truco. Inflación significa aumento de precios. Lo que ahora una empresa vende a 100, si se consigue una inflación del 2% pasará a venderlo a 102,3 (Japón está en deflación del -0,3% actualmente). Imaginen lo que eso supone en la cuenta de resultados de la empresa. *Sí, claro, también aumentarán los costes de producción, pero gran parte de los costes de un producto son salariales, que no tienen por qué subir inmediatamente*. Además, es posible mejorar la productividad.

Al final, se puede manejar la situación y obtener un margen mejor que el que se obtenía en deflación. Además, si hay crecimiento interno se vende más. Y, muy importante, este proceso es claramente bajista para el yen y Japón es un país exportador -Honda obtiene en EE.UU. el 44% de sus ingresos, por ejemplo, así que un yen barato anima sus exportaciones, en un momento, además, en el que EE.UU. está mostrando signos de vuelta a un crecimiento sostenido (con permiso de los políticos europeos, esos genios). Y eso me recuerda que tengo que darles un consejo de suma importancia: si al final deciden especular con Japón, háganlo con un fondo que cubra la depreciación del yen frente al euro, no sea que esta se coma la mitad -o todo- lo que ganen con la subida bursátil.

Por último, el inversor puede cuestionarse si está entrando demasiado tarde. Y el inversor al que le gusta el análisis técnico se preguntará si el timming es correcto.



Ahí tenemos al Nikkei desde que Japón entró en deflación y estancamiento económico, hasta hoy. Se puede ver que el que no ha entrado todavía ha perdido el primero y el segundo euro, pero que si el experimento funciona le queda margen de revalorización. Además, entra con cierta seguridad técnica, es decir, habiéndose consolidado la ruptura de un techo importante (línea azul). De hecho, el momento realmente importante sería la ruptura de la tendencia bajista de muy largo plazo, representada por la línea roja, y el punto de entrada desde el punto de vista de un analista técnico para una inversión a largo plazo.

Nuestra opinión: esto es una actuación especulativa -en ella estamos-, cuyo primer objetivo es la ruptura de la línea de tendencia bajista de largo plazo -línea roja-, y con un primer test en el siguiente máximo a batir. Pasado cierto tiempo (los efectos de la política monetaria tardan meses en notarse en la economía real, se notan antes en los mercados a los que les cae dinero como un maná), dirigiremos el radar a los datos macro para ver si el experimento funciona o si, como en la famosa película El experimento Filadelfia, el portaviones se volatiliza a través de un agujero negro o no. Por cierto, vía agujero negro apareció, ¿lo adivinan? ¡En Japón! En medio de la segunda guerra mundial. Curioso.

¡Buen fin de semana!


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Abr 2013)

Interesante post, en mi opinión, del compañero Azkunaveteya relacionado con el tema de la dación:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/393554-datos-reales-morosidad-dacion-embargos-perdidas-bancos-y-que-no-a-conceder.html#post8324513


----------



## bertok (7 Abr 2013)

Verdades como puños salvo que no es tan incisivo con los putos bancos como con los reguladores centrales.

[YOUTUBE]MLhdpFNT66w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## egarenc (7 Abr 2013)

..........up up
como veis los expertos la situación actual de BME. Lleva unos días en zona de soporte, es impredicible la dirección que pueda tomar


----------



## atman (7 Abr 2013)

Para subir el hilo a primera de nuevo, posteo un comentario de Emanuel Derman, dedicado para los HVEI35-eros y en especial para Mr.Pollastre, de su tía Edelmira, que no le olvida...



> How does one justify having worked and continuing to work in the financial sector?
> 
> As a financial engineer for the past twenty-five years, the question I have increasingly come to hate being asked is: Wouldn't the world be better off if people like you used their skills on real scientific and engineering problems? Given the taxpayer-funded bailouts of the past few years, the crony capitalism, the refusal to prosecute banks for money laundering, I ask myself this question too. How does one justify having worked and continuing to work in the financial sector?
> 
> ...



Un poeta... 

Para el que quiere comentarios más interesantes de otras autoridades, respecto a lo que consideran preguntas incómodas:

WHAT'S THE QUESTION ABOUT YOUR FIELD THAT YOU DREAD BEING ASKED? | Edge.org


----------



## pollastre (7 Abr 2013)

atman dijo:


> Para subir el hilo a primera de nuevo, posteo un comentario de Emanuel Derman, dedicado para los HVEI35-eros y en especial para Mr.Pollastre, de su tía Edelmira, que no le olvida...
> 
> [/url]



No está mal :: 

Cuando habla de cierta medida de vanidad y ambición, puedo ver su punto de vista. A todo el mundo le gusta batirse el cobre con los mejores (siempre y cuando seas capaz de ganarles, esto es) y visto lo que veo todos los días desde hace años, yo tengo ya muy pocas dudas al respecto de que hoy en día en los mercados trabaja lo mejor de lo mejor, la élite del mundo técnico. 

Visto desde ahí, para cualquier persona de orientación inherementemente técnica, el trading cuantitativo representa el reto último, el trabajo definitivo. No puede haber nada mejor que esto, ni por satisfacción laboral, ni por emolumentos.

El resto del texto.... pues sí, lo que Ud. dice.... poesía de relleno :::: eso de entender el mundo en su contexto y tal y tal.... en fin, como a mí me gusta decir, todo eso suena muy noble y tal, pero por desgracia la nobleza no paga facturas a final de mes


----------



## Claca (7 Abr 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> ..........up up
> como veis los expertos la situación actual de BME. Lleva unos días en zona de soporte, es impredicible la dirección que pueda tomar



Supongo que no te interesa una visión de medio plazo, pero en mi opinión es la que vale la pena mirar:

BOLSAS (BME):







Hasta la zona de los 18 tiene recorrido para mantener la estructura alcista actual, con objetivo de fondo en los 24,5 euros.

---------- Post added 07-abr-2013 at 21:16 ----------




Claca dijo:


> CAF:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CAF:







La mayor parte del descuelgue se ha producido, un 12% desde el precio anteriormente comentado. Aún así, probablemente le quede todavía algo más de caída antes de ver un giro consistente, porque por ahora no hay recogida (y ojo con los rebotes, que luego vienen las decepciones).

---------- Post added 07-abr-2013 at 21:17 ----------

Calopez, cabronazo, me robas posts para no pagarme el poni.


----------



## juanfer (7 Abr 2013)

No subestimeis al gato

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=411029


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Abr 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Calopez, cabronazo, me robas posts para no pagarme el poni.



No es por ti. Es que hay según quien por este hilo que cuando no se toma la medicación tiene conversaciones consigo mismo...... y comienza por G








Ah, no! Este es otro..... el caso de nuestro hilo comienza por *J* y acaba por *Jalapeño* ::


----------



## bertok (8 Abr 2013)

Más problemas.

Acciona pone a la venta el 30% de su filial de energía por 1.000 millones - elConfidencial.com

Necesitan quitarse el 25% del generador del beneficio neto :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu: para aliviar la caja.

Piden PER > 20, en un escenario de incertidumbre regulatoria y con la competencia intentando quitarse de encima activos relacionados de energía 8:

Aquí va a haber problemas (que lejos quedan los pelotazos de Airtel y Endesa).

Continua el descenso a los infiernos del empresauriado hispanistaní. El rey estaba desnudo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Abr 2013)

Déjense de polladas y pónganse a bajar GOT Se3Ep2.


Vamos coooooooooooooooño!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Abr 2013)

guanos dias gaceleridos 

MV os promete la destruccion del ejercito de ejpertitos :no:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Abr 2013)

Buenos dias personas y gatos,

en el dax se estan jugando una caidita de roma para asustar a los que entraron en el avispero de febrero. Sea como sea los engancharan a todos.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Abr 2013)

el bono a 10 años ejpañol esta por debajo del 4,70% nivelito clave , el gap del eurostoxx siga abierto como MV ya predijo y lo mas probable es que quede como la zanahoria para los bajistas 

aun asi el ibex debe cerrar hoy por encima de los 7930 para pensar en los 8500 :fiufiu:


----------



## wetpiñata (8 Abr 2013)

En el Nikkei sigue la fiesta

[YOUTUBE]6TeQjbF016E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Abr 2013)

cerrados larguitos del viernes ibex 7815-7870 :baba:

abrimos cortos 7870 , esperando que la bajista aguante :Aplauso:


----------



## juanfer (8 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el bono a 10 años ejpañol esta por debajo del 4,70% nivelito clave , el gap del eurostoxx siga abierto como MV ya predijo y lo mas probable es que quede como la zanahoria para los bajistas
> 
> aun asi el ibex debe cerrar hoy por encima de los 7930 para pensar en los 8500 :fiufiu:



Yo deje cortos abiertos, y he tenido que cerrarlos, con perdidas. Pense que cerrarian el gap el Eurostoxx. A tragar tochos.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo deje cortos abiertos, y he tenido que cerrarlos, con perdidas. Pense que cerrarian el gap el Eurostoxx. A tragar tochos.



aun pueden cerrarlo , al loro con el bund que sigue subiendo y con la caida de los bancos portugueses y mientras la bajista del ibex no sea superada esta seguira bajista en el corto plazo


----------



## Cascooscuro (8 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo deje cortos abiertos, y he tenido que cerrarlos, con perdidas. Pense que cerrarian el gap el Eurostoxx. A tragar tochos.



Insisto una vez mas que ni con Visual Chart ni con IG Markets no veo este gap del eurostoxx por ningun sitio...de que GAP hablais?


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Abr 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Insisto una vez mas que ni con Visual Chart ni con IG Markets no veo este gap del eurostoxx por ningun sitio...de que GAP hablais?



con el prorealtime lo veo , eurostoxx en contado 2549-2559 gap entre el 28 y 29 nov 2012


----------



## Cascooscuro (8 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> con el prorealtime lo veo , eurostoxx en contado 2549-2559 gap entre el 28 y 29 nov 2012



Ok. Entonces es en contado...mis graficos son de futuros y no hay GAP.::


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Abr 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Ok. Entonces es en contado...mis graficos son de futuros y no hay GAP.::



haces bien en poner un tragatachos en tu post , por eso te dije que fijaras en contado entre el 28 y 29 de noobiembre 2012 

---------- Post added 08-abr-2013 at 10:16 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> cerrados larguitos del viernes ibex 7815-7870 :baba:
> 
> abrimos cortos 7870 , esperando que la bajista aguante :Aplauso:



cerramos el cortito 7870-7845 , permanecemos al acecho ienso:


----------



## juanfer (8 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> aun pueden cerrarlo , al loro con el bund que sigue subiendo y con la caida de los bancos portugueses y mientras la bajista del ibex no sea superada esta seguira bajista en el corto plazo



De momentos me voy a quedar fuera a ver que hacen.

---------- Post added 08-abr-2013 at 10:35 ----------




Cascooscuro dijo:


> Ok. Entonces es en contado...mis graficos son de futuros y no hay GAP.::



Ya conteste tu post,

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-semana-estaras-post8727327.html#post8727327


pero bueno veo que no lo lees el foro, en futuros no se ven pero no quiere decir que no hay gaps, en el contado solamente se aprecian. Como te comente en la respuesa de tu post .

Yo lo veo en Visual Chart.


----------



## atman (8 Abr 2013)

> The assumption that the actions of all agents average out on the time axis is not always true in a market of many agents. We numerically study an econophysics agent model of an adaptive power market that does not assume averaging a priori. We find that when agents are exposed to source noise via correlated price fluctuations (as adaptive pricing schemes suggest), the market may amplify those fluctuations. In particular, small price changes may translate to large load fluctuations through catastrophic consumer synchronization. As a result, an adaptive power market may cause the opposite efect than intended: Power fluctuations are not dampened but amplied instead.



http://arxiv.org/pdf/1303.2110.pdf

Yo diría que es una tímida aproximación al caso. 

¿alguno de nuestros 'quants' contempla procesos de Markov? Habida cuenta de que trabajan sobre un futuro croqreto (DAx, Ibex,...) yo diría que no... en la misma fuente pueden encontrar un trabajo algo más interesante.

Bueno, para ser honrado, lo encuentro "interesante" porque me pierdo mucho y estoy tratando al menos de "olerlo". Que mis mates están perdidas lo tenía claro, pero que ya me costara hasta leerlas... es un "poco agradable" descubrimiento, la verdad...


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Abr 2013)

atman dijo:


> http://arxiv.org/pdf/1303.2110.pdf
> 
> Yo diría que es una tímida aproximación al caso.
> 
> ...



matematicas chavalin , son la clave para comprender las bolsas


----------



## davidautentico (8 Abr 2013)

atman dijo:


> http://arxiv.org/pdf/1303.2110.pdf
> 
> Yo diría que es una tímida aproximación al caso.
> 
> ...



Atman,

Actualmente, como dijo alguna vez FranR, los 'large' traders trabajan con niveles de entrada y de salida que se pueden calcular. Es lo que necesitas. Y por lo que sé no se suelen usar procesos de Markov.

A mi me lo confirmó un trader que maneja 8 cifras y gracias a 'dios' me puso en el buen camino, sino hubiera estado dando vueltas a la peonza toda la vida..

Saludos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Abr 2013)

Sr.Atman han sacado el raton dedal ese ya?

---------- Post added 08-abr-2013 at 11:30 ----------




davidautentico dijo:


> Atman,
> 
> Actualmente, como dijo alguna vez FranR, los 'large' traders trabajan con niveles de entrada y de salida que se pueden calcular. Es lo que necesitas. Y por lo que sé no se suelen usar procesos de Markov.
> 
> ...



Poder calcular se pueden claro, pero como es la cuestion :XX: :XX:

PD: Espero que el vaya velotes lo metan abajo que no estoy dispuesto a mirar este lateral para acabar en verde, usa nos tiene que tirar una mano y volcarnos al rojo. Ese sp de mi vida baja un poquito mas.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Abr 2013)

largo en bbva 6,54 :Baile:

aplicar las mates para sacar nivelitos :ouch: las mates y en general el conocimiento se usan para operar a ojimetro , operar por sensaciones


----------



## davidautentico (8 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> largo en bbva 6,54 :Baile:
> 
> aplicar las mates para sacar nivelitos :ouch: las mates y en general el conocimiento se usan para operar a ojimetro , operar por sensaciones



Usted opera siempre con la sensación de Pandoro


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> *Mirad lo que viene ... robo a la población y más exclavitud laboral
> *
> ¡Banzai! (o el experimento Kuroda) - TELÓN DE FONDO - Cotizalia.com
> 
> ...



directo a favoritos....

pero, en los años inmediatamente anteriores al crack del 29 no hubo deflación sino lo contrario y en cantidad

CPI graph


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Abr 2013)

davidautentico dijo:


> Usted opera siempre con la sensación de Pandoro



mira y aprende pezkeñin , vas a ver de lo que es capaz un cerebro privilegiado y con coñocimiento en cantidades industriales :no:


----------



## atman (8 Abr 2013)

Oigan, estos xicos de Cornell, de donde saqué el estudio anterior, tiene alguna cosilla que da para rumiar un rato...

Cornel University Library: Trading and Market Microstructure

Me voy, que he perdido un montón de tiempo ojeando cosillas para leer luego...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (8 Abr 2013)

.



















Y cómo no hay dos sin tres:



El beneficio neto de las empresas del Ibex-35 cayó un 95% en el segundo semestre de 2012


----------



## bertok (8 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Déjense de polladas y pónganse a bajar GOT Se3Ep2.
> 
> 
> Vamos coooooooooooooooño!!!!



Downloading ... ::


----------



## Janus (8 Abr 2013)

Reconforta mucho ver lo que está haciendo Fomento perdiendo los 7 euros. De momento su nuevo CEO y su nueva presidenta han debutado con unos resultados excelentes para los que pensamos que tienen que picar sobre 5 euros o quizá sobre 4 euros.

Lo van a pasar mal pero no conozco ninguna empresa tan y más castuza que FCC así que con el tiempo terminarán recuperando posiciones. De ello ya se encargarán sus contactos.

De momento que bajen a 4 euros y luego ya que lo arreglen pero con nosotros dentro.

Nota: cuando estaba en 16 hablábamos de los 7 euros como target y ahora está ahí pero da miedo entrar. Esto lo digo en general para que todos sepan que los suelos son imposibles de coger y sobre todo que cuando uno quiere ganar siempre va a tener que arriesgar porque en los suelos generalmente las sensaciones de inversión siempre son muy miedosas. Recuerden al Ibex en 5900 y cómo está ahora.


----------



## ponzi (8 Abr 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una grande Sara Montiel,antes vivía al lado suyo de hecho me he cruzado por la calle en mas de una ocasion tanto con ella como con su hijo....Y pensar que despues de mas de 50 años los españoles tendrán que seguir sus pasos y emigrar para poder trabajar.


----------



## Janus (8 Abr 2013)

Por cierto, quien tenga pensado invertir en algún momento en FCC .... ahora puede hacer un paquete del 25% de ese montante total.

Otro 25% sería sobre 5-5,5. Con ello quedaría un precio medio de 6 por título. Esto no es promediar en el sentido del que anda pillado y quiere recuperar para salirse antes.

El otro 50% sería para acompañar la subida o para aprovechar si hubiera precios de derribo (sobre 4).

Ahora mismo vale en bolsa 900 millones redondos y deben 7.700 millones (60% con recurso y 40% sin recurso). En el momento que vendan algo que tenga una importante deuda ..... se producirá un trasvase importante de dinero desde la parte de deuda hasta el equity.


----------



## Claca (8 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Reconforta mucho ver lo que está haciendo Fomento perdiendo los 7 euros. De momento su nuevo CEO y su nueva presidenta han debutado con unos resultados excelentes para los que pensamos que tienen que picar sobre 5 euros o quizá sobre 4 euros.
> 
> Lo van a pasar mal pero no conozco ninguna empresa tan y más castuza que FCC así que con el tiempo terminarán recuperando posiciones. De ello ya se encargarán sus contactos.
> 
> ...



FCC:







De momento, muy, muy fea.


----------



## Janus (8 Abr 2013)

Claca dijo:


> FCC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le vienen unos meses muy duros. Tienen que vender negocios importantes porque solo salen adelante si venden "deuda" ya que el negocio actual no da para quitárselo de encima en el recurrente anual.

Pero se dará la vuelta cuando toque y ahí habrá que estar con la cuchara.


----------



## bertok (8 Abr 2013)

FCC se desangra. Si conseigue vender algún activo, será de calidad (menos beneficios futuros) y a precio de ganga

Claro ejemplo de lo que va a hacer la deuda en los balances de las empresas españolas.

Van a caer TODAS a plomo.


----------



## ponzi (8 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Por cierto, quien tenga pensado invertir en algún momento en FCC .... ahora puede hacer un paquete del 25% de ese montante total.
> 
> Otro 25% sería sobre 5-5,5. Con ello quedaría un precio medio de 6 por título. Esto no es promediar en el sentido del que anda pillado y quiere recuperar para salirse antes.
> 
> ...



Aunque es una empresa que no me llama demasiado, han reducido 280 mill su deuda neta pero no te olvides que aun deben 7800 mill, aun no es el momento de fijarse en ella aunque financieramente poco a poco esten haciendo los deberes.Espera minimo unos meses 


https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/FCC/financials


----------



## Janus (8 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Aunque es una empresa que no me llama demasiado, han reducido 280 mill su deuda neta pero no te olvides que aun deben 7800 mill, aun no es el momento de fijarse en ella aunque financieramente poco a poco esten haciendo los deberes.Espera minimo unos meses
> 
> 
> https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/FCC/financials



Estoy de acuerdo pero no hay que quitarle el ojo. Como decía, no hay más castuzos que ellos y tendrán toda la ayuda estatal que sea necesaria. De momento el gran contrato de basuras de Madrid quedó desierto y les han prorrogado.

Lo que tienen que hacer es vender el cemento porque lleva mucha deuda con ello. Y meter en cintura el negocio de construcción en Europa. Con eso darían un importante salto de reducción de deuda.

Lo que sí parece que van a hacer es vender Globalvía.


----------



## J-Z (8 Abr 2013)

Lo malo de FCC es que no la compras y un día de estos sube un +10% y te quedas con cara de lol por no haber comprado.


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Abr 2013)

parece que hoy volvemos al rojo.


----------



## bertok (8 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> parece que hoy volvemos al rojo.



*Gracias .*


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> parece que hoy volvemos al rojo.



ahora el gacelerio es siemprebajista , por lo tanto subiremos :Aplauso:


----------



## TenienteDan (8 Abr 2013)

Leoncio a las 16:00.

-Ah! mira ahí debajo de los mínimos del día están todos los SLs de las Gacelas!! Vamos a por ellos!!
(Bajadita Flanders, todos los SL saltados)
-Thx for the paper. Arriba otra vez y aquí no ha pasado nada.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Abr 2013)

No me gusta el palito de merluza blandengue!!

Pescanova dispone de liquidez sólo hasta el 15 de abril para afrontar pagos a proveedores - elEconomista.es


----------



## vermer (8 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> No me gusta el palito de merluza blandengue!!
> 
> Pescanova dispone de liquidez sólo hasta el 15 de abril para afrontar pagos a proveedores - elEconomista.es




jeje. A mi tampoco me gustaban los bankitos y ya ves, somos accionistas de todos ellos. Así que quizás todo lo que comamos en adelante igual tiene un saborcillo a merluza congelada.

Igual pasan Pescanova al Sareb, o lo fusionan con Unicaja, o .... Será por dinero...


----------



## tarrito (8 Abr 2013)

hellooooo

:Baile:


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Abr 2013)

vermer dijo:


> jeje. A mi tampoco me gustaban los bankitos y ya ves, somos accionistas de todos ellos. Así que quizás todo lo que comamos en adelante igual tiene un saborcillo a merluza congelada.
> 
> *Igual pasan Pescanova al Sareb*, o lo fusionan con Unicaja, o .... Será por dinero...



la troika alucinará, ya han pasado los parques fotovoltaicos al sareb, son capaces de todo


----------



## amago45 (8 Abr 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> la troika alucinará, ya han pasado los parques fotovoltaicos al sareb, son capaces de todo



El Sareb tiene unas tragaderas ... ::::::


----------



## garpie (8 Abr 2013)

¿Qué cojones ha pasado a las 17:31?


----------



## Claca (8 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> No me gusta el palito de merluza blandengue!!
> 
> Pescanova dispone de liquidez sólo hasta el 15 de abril para afrontar pagos a proveedores - elEconomista.es



Se salvará.


----------



## bertok (8 Abr 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> hellooooo
> 
> :Baile:



*jrande .*


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Abr 2013)

El ibex se merece un rebotito. No creen?


----------



## tarrito (8 Abr 2013)

garpie dijo:


> ¿Qué cojones ha pasado a las 17:31?



el ladrón suele volver al lugar del crimen ienso:
:fiufiu:


----------



## Tio Masclet (8 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El ibex se merece un rebotito. No creen?



¡¡Por Ejpaña!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Abr 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> ¡¡Por Ejpaña!!









---------- Post added 08-abr-2013 at 19:50 ----------

Voy por la pagina 13 y de momento no he encontrado donde pone que el sp500 no puede bajar dos dias seguidos, pero a la vista de los resultados estar tie que estar. Sigo buscando.

Y yo me pregunto al final si esta gente no baja, el ibex se merece un rebotito o no?


----------



## bertok (8 Abr 2013)

DEFCON-0

...)

The Netherlands, the fifth-biggest nation in the eurozone, is the new victim. The country, once looked upon as one of the strongest in the eurozone, is experiencing a collapse in its real estate market.

The Dutch economy has the most debt amongst its eurozone peers—banks have 650 billion euros worth of mortgage loans on their books, while consumer debt has hit an alarming 250% of income. (Source: Spiegel, March 4, 2013.) To give you some idea of the magnitude of that consumer debt level, in Spain, the ratio of debt-to-income reached 125% in 2011, the year Spain started to really have financial problems.

(...)


----------



## Tio Masclet (8 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> DEFCON-0
> 
> ...)
> 
> ...



De esta no sale vivo ni "El Tato".


----------



## juanfer (8 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> DEFCON-0
> 
> ...)
> 
> ...



Bueno lo mejor es que Ing que ya fue rescatada, vamos la bankia holandesa, recuerden que no paga al FGD español sino al holandes que esta quebrado como el nuestro o peor.

Lo que pasa es que en el el pico de la burbuja de españa el tipo de interes era el 5% y a ellos les ha estallado en el 0,75%. 

KPN ya tuvo que hacer una ampliación de capital brutal se dejo la mitad del valor de los accionistas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Abr 2013)

@DON: Daimler la suelto ya o seguimos buscando la sangre, algo me dice que aunque puede haber comenzado una caidita de roma para semanas, en el corto plazo tambien buscara el verde. Nu se nu se, no les tengo tanto asco como a VW y me parece que llevamos un buen riguard.

@LOS EONICOS: E.on no pinta bien para estos dias, le he visto la cara al CEO y parecia estreñido o es que sabe algo. Tema a vigilar.


----------



## garpie (8 Abr 2013)

La burbuja hipotecaria holandesa obedece a una práctica muy peculiar, debido a una especial fiscalidad que únicamente considera deducibles los intereses de los préstamos hipotecarios. Así, es práctica entre los hipotecados holandeses pagar únicamente intereses (y no amortizar deuda), es decir, amortización por sistema americano (que contempla la amortización de la deuda en un pago único al final de la vida del préstamo, frente al sistema francés de mensualidades constantes que incluyen amortización e intereses). Mientras, la pasta que en principio iría destinada a amortizar la deuda la destinan a depósitos en el mismo banco.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> @DON: Daimler la suelto ya o seguimos buscando la sangre, algo me dice que aunque puede haber comenzado una caidita de roma para semanas, en el corto plazo tambien buscara el verde. Nu se nu se, no les tengo tanto asco como a VW y me parece que llevamos un buen riguard.
> 
> @LOS EONICOS: E.on no pinta bien para estos dias, le he visto la cara al CEO y parecia estreñido o es que sabe algo. Tema a vigilar.



Ta dao cuen como moló el gráf, eehhhn? Todavía no veo señales de giro y estaría bien un 3.5% adicional de caída para dejarme en buen lugar ante la audiencia . Pero ya lo que usted vea.

Cuente sobre e-on, mariconsón!!!!!! Por TESNICO y por mis huevos :cook: tienen que llegar a 14.5€ :rolleye:. El volumen de hoy ha sido cacarruto.....


----------



## ponzi (8 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> DEFCON-0
> 
> ...)
> 
> ...




Hoy voy a poner banda sonora a la tragedia

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TP3v9taC5Ho&feature=youtube_gdata_player


La realidad por triste que parezca a veces es peor que la ficción. Donde antes estuvo la abundancia hoy solo queda la tristeza y el olvido, allá por donde miro solo veo locales cerrados a cal y canto bajo la crudeza del cinturón de Montoro. La mitad del centro comercial Alcalá norte esta cerrado y el otro 20%-25% esta con el cartel de liquidación pero es que da igual vas por la calle Alcalá y cada 10 metros ves un local con el cartel "liquidación total" pero es que el frente tapagorista no se queda ahí vas a la milla de oro y en mitad de la calle serrano decenas y decenas de locales vacíos y otros tantos otra vez con el letrero de liquidación.....y mientras vivimos en el país al margen de Bruselas con mas coches de los intocables que llamo yo "la matricula roja"


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Abr 2013)

Resultados de Alcoa

StreetInsider.com - UPDATE: Alcoa, Inc. (AA) Reports Q1 adj.-EPS of 11c; Affirms FY13 Aluminum Growth Projection


----------



## tarrito (8 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]TP3v9taC5Ho&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/YOUTUBE]



al Pirata le va a dar algo cuando vea cómo enlaza los vídeos de UTV 

:XX:


----------



## jopitxujo (8 Abr 2013)

¿Qué me decís de AIG?
Las dos últimas velas tienen buena pinta y ya está en los 40.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Abr 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> al Pirata le va a dar algo cuando vea cómo enlaza los vídeos de UTV
> 
> :XX:



Ya he desistido.... siempre tienen una excusita, que si posteo desde el móvil, que si las prisas, que si se ha comido el perro los deberes....

:ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## ponzi (8 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya he desistido.... siempre tienen una excusita, que si posteo desde el móvil, que si las prisas, que si se ha comido el perro los deberes....
> 
> :ouch::ouch::ouch:



No se pueden perder las buenas costumbres, como comprar y luego mirar el grafico


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Joder Paulistano.... Ese me recuerda a los lodos esos en murcia o valencia....
> 
> 10 boobies eXXXpectaculares al que me linkee el programada de ED en el que se trataba ese tema.
> 
> ...



Pues hoy....+13% con un volumen casi 4X la EMA50 ::::::

Siguiendo con atención FSLR


----------



## Janus (8 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues hoy....+13% con un volumen casi 4X la EMA50 ::::::
> 
> Siguiendo con atención FSLR



A AMD le tengo en primera posición del rádar. Si recupera el canal puede ser explosivo.


----------



## tarrito (8 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No se pueden perder las buenas costumbres, como comprar y luego mirar el grafico



solo si sube

si baja, se deja de mirar y ...: "bah! es buena empresa (pensado con cariño y todo), ésta la dejo para más largo plazo"

::


----------



## bertok (8 Abr 2013)

Pirata, por favor mira a ver si me encuentras un torrent de Got S3E2 con los subtítulos en inglés.

De obsequiaré con 2 bankias ::


----------



## aksarben (8 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Pirata, por favor mira a ver si me encuentras un torrent de Got S3E2 con los subtítulos en inglés.
> 
> De obsequiaré con 2 bankias ::



Subtitulos Game of Thrones

y un poco de bricolaje, y arreglado


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Pirata, por favor mira a ver si me encuentras un torrent de Got S3E2 con los subtítulos en inglés.
> 
> De obsequiaré con 2 bankias ::



http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/8352926/Game_of_Thrones_S03E02_720p_HDTV_x264-IMMERSE_[eztv]

Download Game of Thrones - 03x02 - Dark Wings, Dark Words subtitles from the source! - Addic7ed.com








Enjoy!


----------



## jopitxujo (8 Abr 2013)

'Game Of Thrones' Sex Scenes And Nudity: The Complete NSFW Collection (VIDEO)


----------



## Janus (8 Abr 2013)

Vamos a poner un poquito de contrapunto.

-Alemania enfrenta un futuro que sin duda es peor que el pasado reciente porque ya no va a poder aprovecharse más de sus "compañeros" de viaje, básicamente porque éstos ya están sin sangre.
-Italia está medio incendiada y el comunista republicano está en sus últimos retalazos.
-Holanda tiene su buen pollo montado y hasta ahora se venía librando porque siempre había peores alumnos en la clase.
-Bélgica enseguida va a enseñar la patita y ..................... tiene pelos!!!!
-El tema de Chipre es muy perjudicial para la confianza en el sistema. Que jodan a unos chipriotas .... poco importa pero aquí la peña que no es tonta ya ha visto como van a ser las siguientes manos que repartan.
-Grecia terminará estallando socialmente, solo hace falta un polvorín en otro sitio para que terminen envaletonándose. Ese polvorín va a ser Portugal.
-Portugal ya no puede más y ya no hay de donde sacar.
-España está fatal y no hay que decir mucho más porque cada día que pasa tiene mayores deudas, menores ahorros y peores políticos. Hasta los borregos se darán cuenta que no puede seguirse así. Ese día llegará cuando se acaben las paguitas y el vecino termine en el paro (a ver quién entonces mantiene a la escalera completa).
-Francia languidece y es cuestión de tiempo que se asusten. Son básicamente una mierda de país con un tejido productivo que no da para sostener tanta tontería.

Y sin embargo, los índices tienen una gran resistencia a caer y cuando algo no cae termina subiendo. ¿cuál es la clave?. El puñetero SP, es lo único que hay que mirar. El resto simplemente es "proporcionalidad".
Creo que al SP le puede quedar un tirón al alza. Allí vienen atando a los perros con longanizas y tienen muy claro que le van a meter el dinero que haga falta.

Ojos antes que cerebro.


----------



## bertok (8 Abr 2013)

aksarben dijo:


> Subtitulos Game of Thrones
> 
> y un poco de bricolaje, y arreglado





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/8352926/Game_of_Thrones_S03E02_720p_HDTV_x264-IMMERSE_[eztv]
> 
> Download Game of Thrones - 03x02 - Dark Wings, Dark Words subtitles from the source! - Addic7ed.com
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, sois unos putos máquinas.


----------



## ponzi (8 Abr 2013)

Dos europeas muy bien gestionadas ahora al tratarse de sectores tecnológicos no se muy bien que futuro puede tener su negocio


-Parrot

-Asml (quizás un poco cara al capitalizar por 20000 mill)


----------



## Janus (8 Abr 2013)

Me gustaría que hablasen de FCC, con aporte de valor sobre su negocio, sus filiales, qué pueden tratar de vender, etc.... Creo que es un tema interesante que se va a poner de moda.

Guante lanzado .....


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (8 Abr 2013)

Me uno al hilo aunque yo de bolsa española no tengo ni idea.
A ver si aprendo algo de los gurus del foro.


----------



## ponzi (8 Abr 2013)

Otra con muy buenos números ahora también en un sector difícil de analizar....biotecnología


https://www.unience.com/product/PAR/BIM/financials


----------



## ponzi (8 Abr 2013)

Queréis ver un grafico divertido???


Orco property


----------



## bertok (8 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Me gustaría que hablasen de FCC, con aporte de valor sobre su negocio, sus filiales, qué pueden tratar de vender, etc.... Creo que es un tema interesante que se va a poner de moda.
> 
> Guante lanzado .....



KK que vende KK y cobra por recoger KK. Por ello y porque no tiene más que KK en la deuda, la cotización es una KK.

Tiene problemas con varias KK: alpine, cementos, ...

Apuesto por la KKiebra.


----------



## Janus (8 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> KK que vende KK y cobra por recoger KK. Por ello y porque no tiene más que KK en la deuda, la cotización es una KK.
> 
> Tiene problemas con varias KK: alpine, cementos, ...
> 
> Apuesto por la KKiebra.



Te doy pistas.

La cementera que compraron en Cataluña ha demostrado ser una muy mala inversión. En precio y fuera de ciclo.

Las operaciones de la filial de publicidad y marquesinas en ciudades ha sucumbido a tener todos los huevos en la misma cesta. El gran contrato en New York está comportándose mucho peor de lo previsto (era una concesión de 1.000 millones de USD). Así no van a poder vender este activo a un precio atractivo.

La compra de la filial de residuos en UK perdió muy rápidamente valor (Waste Recycling Group) por temas normativos.

La cementara comprada en USA (Giant) ha sido un ostiazo mayúsculo y no se puede vender a un precio atractivo.

La filial de agua va muy bien pero ya puede espabilar fuera de España porque por aquí ya tiene una cuota muy alta.

La filial de Medioambiente va muy bien pero en mi opinión tiene un margen de negocio demasiado alto como para que se les permita que sigan con él.

La filial Ámbito no es relevante.

En el área de Energia se han pegado una galleta que les tenía que dar verguenza. Llegaron los últimos y en muy malas condiciones de inversión.

El área Industrial no termina de despegar.

El área concesional de autopistas, puertos etc.... (Globalvía) lo van a liquidar y hay que ver a qué precio. Sus compradores serán fondos de inversión posiblemente y éstos pagarán un fair price que no les va a gustar en FCC.

En Alpine se han dado el galletón padre. Fueron a lo Hernán Cortés y no se dieron cuenta que en el siglo XXI hasta el más tonto hace lapiceros. Lo tienen que trocear como está haciendo Floro con Hotchief. Lo que sucede es que Alpine no es Hotchief ni mucho menos. Es una mierda pinchada en un palo.

La filial de residuos urbanos en Centro-Europa (ASA) no es relevante aún a día de hoy. En esos países el tema de recoger la mierda no es prioritario (es propio de países muy avanzados).

La joint-venture de Latinoamérica para el mundo del agua .... no mueve la aguja en los resultados.

La filial inmobiliaria Realia está totalmente destrozada. Tienen un periodo extendido para renegociar la deuda hasta finales de mayo. Saben que no pueden pagar esa deuda y la duda es si les enculan ahora o lo aplazan. Pero no van a poder pagar esa mierda que tienen a pachas con Bankia.

Les pasa como a muchas empresas que tienen dueño con nombre y apellidos. Que no quieren renunciar al tamaño porque es perder dimensión en la valoración de la propiedad. Pero van a tener que tirar la cuchara y vender para volver a tener una deuda sana. Cuando lo hagan, el equity subirá mucho en comparación con la deuda y será una magnífica inversión.

Las compañías que tienen "dueño" tienen la necesidad de pagar dividendos. Llegará el día.

Que no les pase como con Gamesa.

Nota: Me dejo en el tintero dos temas sensibles que puluan por FCC y que serán actualidad próximamente, para bien.

---------- Post added 08-abr-2013 at 23:51 ----------

Y me voy a sincerar, hoy he comprado 2500 títulos a 6,79 euros. A largo plazo, muy largo plazo .... para convertirme en rentista cuando den dividendo. Y como se le ocurra bajar a 5, le meto otros 2500 títulos. Aspiro a formar una cartera de 10.000 títulos que ojalá tengan un precio promedio de 6 euros.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (8 Abr 2013)

Este aquí donde las gacelas ¿verdad?
Vengo a saludar y pillo sitio.


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Abr 2013)

Lo de FCC estaba cantado y es de dominio público.







Buenos noches y tal


----------



## Janus (8 Abr 2013)

Pasa y ya sabes, tienes que invertir en Gamesa y FCC.

---------- Post added 08-abr-2013 at 23:59 ----------




R3v3nANT dijo:


> Lo de FCC estaba cantado y es de dominio público.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La verás en 15 euros.


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Abr 2013)

Si llega donde ha marcado Claca pillo un paquetito.... ando corto de liquidez hasta final de año ::


----------



## ponzi (9 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Me gustaría que hablasen de FCC, con aporte de valor sobre su negocio, sus filiales, qué pueden tratar de vender, etc.... Creo que es un tema interesante que se va a poner de moda.
> 
> Guante lanzado .....



Estas intentando leer los posos del café....vete a saber ..los saneamientos de santo domingo o guatemala 


http://www.fcc.es/fccweb/mobi/prese...=17&tf_empresa=&cb_busca=2&c_Localizaciones=0


Esperate a que puedan vender alguna presa mayor. Fíjate en la deuda neta , cuando se acerque a los 5000 mill entonces si confías en ellos metete pero hasta entonces ni con guantes.Todo lo que se diga sera como redoblar las campanas antes de encontrar casadera  recuerda....hija hilandera hija casadera, moza ventanera poco costurera....


----------



## Janus (9 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Estas intentando leer los posos del café....vete a saber ..los saneamientos de santo domingo o guatemala
> 
> 
> FCC Servicios Ciudadanos
> ...



Verás un par de noticias próximamente y quizá pienses algo diferente. Hasta aquí puedo leer.

Lo que sí podía hacer la doña es dejar de "alquilar" sus acciones porque la están fundiendo con las posiciones cortas. No te preocupes que ya se encargará de incrementar su posición a precio putita. Esta gente no pega puntada sin hilo.

El amigo Bejar viene a hacer unos trabajos y después se irá.


----------



## ponzi (9 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Verás un par de noticias próximamente y quizá pienses algo diferente. Hasta aquí puedo leer.
> 
> Lo que sí podía hacer la doña es dejar de "alquilar" sus acciones porque la están fundiendo con las posiciones cortas. No te preocupes que ya se encargará de incrementar su posición a precio putita. Esta gente no pega puntada sin hilo.
> 
> El amigo Bejar viene a hacer unos trabajos y después se irá.



Cuando vea bajar la deuda de forma contundente entonces cambiare de forma de pensar hasta entonces son solo cantos de sirena, pero bueno no descarto cualquier giro de opinion


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Abr 2013)

Bueno días....

Ya me han cabreao:

Cristina Fallars | Encuentros digitales | ELMUNDO.es


No cabe un tonto más:

_El presidente de la Generalitat, Artur Mas, ha destacado este lunes durante la entrega de la XIII edición de los Premios a la Iniciativa Comercial y a los Establecimientos Comerciales Centenarios que una de las soluciones para levantar Catalunya es que todas aquellas personas que estén en disposición de invertir y gastar lo hagan​_
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/411791-lonchafinismo-o-muerte-artur-mas-excomulgado.html


----------



## LOLO08 (9 Abr 2013)

Pepón mañanero ..ven a mi..!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Abr 2013)

guanos dias gaceleridos 

los gringos siemprealcistas no han defraudado


----------



## ghkghk (9 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bueno días....
> 
> Ya me han cabreao:
> 
> Cristina Fallars | Encuentros digitales | ELMUNDO.es




Ghkghk (tengo el mismo nick para mamporrear a las cigarras en elmundo.es):

¿En qué momento el banco es culpable si cumple exactamente con lo estipulado? ¿Realmente no entendió lo que es una hipoteca? Y por último, que no se acepten moratorias, ni plazos, ni otros mecanismos para seguir con la vivienda cumpliendo en un futuro con el contrato, sino que quiera obligarse a la dación, me hace creer que el problema no es no poder pagar, sino tener que pagar por algo que cada día vale menos. ¿Cree usted que si la vivienda volviese a subir un 18% anual desde mañana, los deudores iban a aceptar una dación en pago obligatoria instada por los bancos?

---------- Post added 09-abr-2013 at 09:01 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Me gustaría que hablasen de FCC, con aporte de valor sobre su negocio, sus filiales, qué pueden tratar de vender, etc.... Creo que es un tema interesante que se va a poner de moda.
> 
> Guante lanzado .....



Lo siento pero no puedo aportar nada.

No tengo tiempo para estudiar todas las compañías buenas que existen, imagínese FCC...


----------



## Topongo (9 Abr 2013)

Buenos dias!
A ver si esos mittales se comportan, estoy un poco dubitativo sobre si mantenerla a LP porque la rentabilidad por dividendo es bastante baja (incluso históricamente) y ya tengo a DIA para eso.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Abr 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Buenos dias!
> A ver si esos mittales se comportan, estoy un poco dubitativo sobre si mantenerla a LP porque la rentabilidad por dividendo es bastante baja (incluso históricamente) y ya tengo a DIA para eso.



9,56 ya toponguito :Aplauso: yo la mantendria mas o menos hasta el vencimiento del 19 de abril :Baile:


----------



## Krim (9 Abr 2013)

¿Y ese peponian de AMD? :S Y que nadie me diga que es por lo de la XBox porque se sabe de hace meses


----------



## Topongo (9 Abr 2013)

Que vencimiento?


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Abr 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Que vencimiento?



cual va a ser , el vencimiento mensual de opcioneh y derivadoh , tercer viernes de mes :ouch:


----------



## Topongo (9 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cual va a ser , el vencimiento mensual de opcioneh y derivadoh , tercer viernes de mes :ouch:



Con tantos vencimientos de deuda, concursos, de sentencias, ya uno no sabe ni de que le hablan...


----------



## ponzi (9 Abr 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Buenos dias!
> A ver si esos mittales se comportan, estoy un poco dubitativo sobre si mantenerla a LP porque la rentabilidad por dividendo es bastante baja (incluso históricamente) y ya tengo a DIA para eso.



Que va si no esta mal.Mittal paga en funcion de lo que gane, cuando de la vuelta a sus beneficios seguramente volvera a ponerlo a 1 eu o 1,x, lo que sucede que reparte trimestralmente.Si no necesitase el dinero mantendria a lp hasta 15


----------



## Sin_Perdón (9 Abr 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Buenos dias!
> A ver si esos mittales se comportan, estoy un poco dubitativo sobre si mantenerla a LP porque la rentabilidad por dividendo es bastante baja (incluso históricamente) y ya tengo a DIA para eso.



Hola topongo. Como sabes la llevo desde 9,53. Mi objetivo es largarlas por encima de 9,80 y debajo de 10. No por ella si no por el entorno que no me gusta mucho. 
Si tenemos otra vez una crisis de deuda vamos a tener guanizada de la buena y no descarto poder recomprarla luego alrededor de 9 o menos. 
Es mi wishfull thinking of course.8:


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Abr 2013)

soltamos el larguito bbva 6,54-6,56 pa pipas y abrimos corto ibex 7870 , veremos si aguanta la bajista :Baile:


----------



## caida libre (9 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Verás un par de noticias próximamente y quizá pienses algo diferente. Hasta aquí puedo leer.



------------------


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Abr 2013)

vamos eurostoxx50 , vamos bonito cierra el gap 2550 y luego de despiojar nos vamos a los cielos para el vencimiento :baba:


----------



## Janus (9 Abr 2013)

caida libre dijo:


> ¿Alguna de esas noticias no incluirá a Cementos Portland por casualidad? ienso:



Ojalá pero no lo tengo muy claro. Está todo en venta pero los Cementos serían uno de los últimos bastiones ya que a día de hoy cualquier precio supondría reconocer importantes minusvalías. Bien es cierto que de esa forma se eliminarían una parte muy sustancial de la deuda.


----------



## ponzi (9 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ojalá pero no lo tengo muy claro. Está todo en venta pero los Cementos serían uno de los últimos bastiones ya que a día de hoy cualquier precio supondría reconocer importantes minusvalías. Bien es cierto que de esa forma se eliminarían una parte muy sustancial de la deuda.



Han incrementado los cortos en fcc.


http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortas.aspx?nif=A-28037224


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ojalá pero no lo tengo muy claro. Está todo en venta pero los Cementos serían uno de los últimos bastiones ya que a día de hoy cualquier precio supondría reconocer importantes minusvalías. Bien es cierto que de esa forma se eliminarían una parte muy sustancial de la deuda.



yo no tendria muchas esperanzas janusito , los banquitos ya no prestan platita , por tanto las desinversiones se haran a precio puta , no hay mas :no:

porque crees que pescanova esta a punto de quebrar , porque los buitres le quieren comprar sus activos a precio puta y a con ese precio seguramente no se evita la quiebra , estan jodidos ::


----------



## juanfer (9 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos eurostoxx50 , vamos bonito cierra el gap 2550 y luego de despiojar nos vamos a los cielos para el vencimiento :baba:



Yo he calculado que cuando cerremos el gap del eurostoxx el DAX se ira a 754X.

Pero estos americanos son cansinos, los indices se bajan y ellos los suben.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo he calculado que cuando cerremos el gap del eurostoxx el DAX se ira a 754X.
> 
> Pero estos americanos son cansinos, los indices se bajan y ellos los suben.



si los gringos son cansinos a mas no poder , pero creo que estan haciendo techo en 1570 ienso:

tal y como tenemos el bollinger en diario , ahora si que hay posibilidades de cerrar el dichoso gap eurostoxx50 , pero acto seguido volamos al alza :Baile:

---------- Post added 09-abr-2013 at 11:47 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> soltamos el larguito bbva 6,54-6,56 pa pipas y abrimos corto ibex 7870 , veremos si aguanta la bajista :Baile:



cerramos el cortito ibex 7870-7840 :Baile: nos mantenemos al acecho :no:


----------



## ponzi (9 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ojalá pero no lo tengo muy claro. Está todo en venta pero los Cementos serían uno de los últimos bastiones ya que a día de hoy cualquier precio supondría reconocer importantes minusvalías. Bien es cierto que de esa forma se eliminarían una parte muy sustancial de la deuda.



quien va a comprar un truño que no genera flujos de caja operativos positivos y con una deuda de mas de 1000 mill


https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/CPL/financials

Fcc tendría que pagar a quien tenga bemoles de quedarse eso


----------



## Janus (9 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo no tendria muchas esperanzas janusito , los banquitos ya no prestan platita , por tanto las desinversiones se haran a precio puta , no hay mas :no:
> 
> porque crees que pescanova esta a punto de quebrar , porque los buitres le quieren comprar sus activos a precio puta y a con ese precio seguramente no se evita la quiebra , estan jodidos ::



Ahora entiendo por qué unos están arriba y otros están abajo.


----------



## juanfer (9 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si los gringos son cansinos a mas no poder , pero creo que estan haciendo techo en 1570 ienso:
> 
> tal y como tenemos el bollinger en diario , ahora si que hay posibilidades de cerrar el dichoso gap eurostoxx50 , pero acto seguido volamos al alza :Baile:



Yo ya lo veo factible hace casi una semana, pero aquí estamos preparados para entrar en todo lo gordo cuando lo cierren, lo que una cosa es casi segura se cerrará antes del vencimiento.


----------



## ponzi (9 Abr 2013)

Otra comentada hace tiempo...


Burberry

https://www.unience.com/product/LSE/BRBY/financials


Sin deuda y mejorando los margenes


----------



## ponzi (9 Abr 2013)

Los margenes y las rentabilidades de burberry son una pasada y sin deuda, su caja neta supera los 300 mill.


https://www.unience.com/product/LSE/BRBY/financials

capitaliza por 5000 mill


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (9 Abr 2013)

IBERDROLA, S.A.

Total de posiciones cortas Fecha	Posición agregada


> 05/04/2013	0,200
> 22/03/2013	0,200
> 13/07/2012	0,232
> 29/06/2012	0,232
> ...





BANCO SANTANDER, S.A.

Total de posiciones cortas Fecha	Posición agregada



> 05/04/2013	0,210
> 22/02/2013	0,240
> 08/02/2013	0,240
> 25/01/2013	0,550
> ...




FOMENTO DE CONSTRUCCIONES Y CONTRATAS, S.A.

Total de posiciones cortas Fecha	Posición agregada



> 05/04/2013	4,470
> 22/03/2013	4,380
> 08/03/2013	4,500
> 22/02/2013	4,110
> ...





GAMESA CORPORACION TECNOLOGICA, S.A.

Total de posiciones cortas Fecha	Posición agregada



> 05/04/2013	1,160
> 22/03/2013	0,950
> 08/03/2013	0,300
> 08/02/2013	2,150
> ...





BANKINTER, S.A.


Total de posiciones cortas Fecha	Posición agregada



> 05/04/2013	2,790
> 22/03/2013	2,940
> 08/03/2013	2,920
> 22/02/2013	2,920
> ...




BOLSAS Y MERCADOS ESPAÑOLES, SDAD HOLDING DE MDOS Y STMAS FIN., S.A.

Total de posiciones cortas Fecha	Posición agregada



> 05/04/2013	6,120
> 22/03/2013	5,870
> 08/03/2013	5,180
> 22/02/2013	4,330
> ...








GAS NATURAL SDG, S.A.


Total de posiciones cortas Fecha	Posición agregada



> 29/07/2011	0,216
> 15/07/2011	0,507
> 01/07/2011	0,401
> 17/06/2011	0,401
> ...







INDUSTRIA DE DISEÑO TEXTIL, S.A.

Total de posiciones cortas Fecha	Posición agregada



> 08/10/2010	0,264
> 24/09/2010	0,264
> 10/09/2010	0,264
> 27/08/2010	0,264
> ...


----------



## Cascooscuro (9 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos eurostoxx50 , vamos bonito cierra el gap 2550 y luego de despiojar nos vamos a los cielos para el vencimiento :baba:



http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=^STOXX50E

Donde ves el contado del Eurostoxx?? Todos los sitios donde miro me sale que esta a 2604...


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Abr 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=^STOXX50E
> 
> Donde ves el contado del Eurostoxx?? Todos los sitios donde miro me sale que esta a 2604...



IBEX | IBEX 35 | IBEX 35 en Tiempo Real

:Baile:


----------



## ponzi (9 Abr 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> IBERDROLA, S.A.
> 
> Total de posiciones cortas Fecha	Posición agregada
> 
> ...



La hoja de ruta de los grandes leones destripada


----------



## ponzi (9 Abr 2013)

http://estilo.actitudfem.com/historia-de-burberry


Burberry, una marca con mas de 150 años de historia


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (9 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> La hoja de ruta de los grandes leones destripada



.
La verdad es que es muy interesante seguir la evolución de posiciones cortas y comparar con la cotización. Es una pista interesante. Desde que empezaste a poner estos datos lo voy siguiendo y, al igual que los informes de Bestinver, te permiten ir haciéndote una idea de por dónde pueden ir los tiros (para la parte de dinero que va a L/P, evidentemente)

Lo que más me llama la atención es lo de ITX, sin cortos desde 11/2010.
Influirá el free float tan particular que tiene, supongo. (Por pequeño)


----------



## Cascooscuro (9 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> IBEX | IBEX 35 | IBEX 35 en Tiempo Real
> 
> :Baile:



Pues entonces ni por asomo se acerca a cerrar gap todavia...no entiendo el comentario: 



muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos eurostoxx50 , vamos bonito cierra el gap 2550 y luego de despiojar nos vamos a los cielos para el vencimiento :baba:



:


----------



## sr.anus (9 Abr 2013)

Ojo al precio objetivo de repsol segun creditsuisse 20,10
Vamos pepón


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Abr 2013)

El Ibex liquida 20.000 millones en activos extranjeros para salvar la cara en bolsa - elConfidencial.com


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Abr 2013)

volvemos a la carga corto ibex 7885 en plena bajista :no:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Abr 2013)

@MV gringolandiasiemprealcista


----------



## tarrito (9 Abr 2013)

Jatrol.lencio! No sea rata y pague el wassap

1er aviso! :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> @MV gringolandiasiemprealcista



noticias frescas señol chinazo , esa directriz ya la tengo hace mucho tiempo , si es que algunos hacemos los deberes


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Abr 2013)

Ayer le dije 3 veces que nos mereciamos un rebotito espero que se pudiera largo. Le tengo que enseñar a cazar ratones en lugar de comprarle las whiskas.


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 Abr 2013)

no esta mal
natalia siwiec - Buscar con Google
terminaremos en rojo???


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Otra comentada hace tiempo...
> 
> 
> Burberry
> ...





ponzi dijo:


> Los margenes y las rentabilidades de burberry son una pasada y sin deuda, su caja neta supera los 300 mill.
> 
> 
> https://www.unience.com/product/LSE/BRBY/financials
> ...



Esta tarde viendo al Málaga le echo un rato 



LÁNGARO dijo:


> no esta mal
> natalia siwiec - Buscar con Google
> terminaremos en rojo???



Por el amor de BooB!!!!! :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Abr 2013)

ahora mismo el ibex se juega un peponazo o un guano de calidad , como vea los 7900 cierro cortos en el acto , cuidado pues :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 09-abr-2013 at 13:58 ----------




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ayer le dije 3 veces que nos mereciamos un rebotito espero que se pudiera largo. Le tengo que enseñar a cazar ratones en lugar de comprarle las whiskas.



señol chinazo para que el ibex tenga un rebotito en condiciones , primero tie que superar la bajista de corto plazo , pero como el gacelerio esta mas pendiente de los sistemah IA y demas memeces , no se dan cuenta de estas cosillas , entonces solo pueden tener un destino y es tragar tochos ::


----------



## ponzi (9 Abr 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> La verdad es que es muy interesante seguir la evolución de posiciones cortas y comparar con la cotización. Es una pista interesante. Desde que empezaste a poner estos datos lo voy siguiendo y, al igual que los informes de Bestinver, te permiten ir haciéndote una idea de por dónde pueden ir los tiros (para la parte de dinero que va a L/P, evidentemente)
> 
> Lo que más me llama la atención es lo de ITX, sin cortos desde 11/2010.
> Influirá el free float tan particular que tiene, supongo. (Por pequeño)



Las posiciones cortas son una buena hoja de ruta aunque en algunas ocasiones algun que otro leoncio acabe chamuscado, en bme mas de uno debe estar remaliendose las heridas.Claro que tiene que ver el free float.Si te pones corto en una empresa bien gestionada y despues no puedes recomprar las acciones porque casi todas estan en manos de un solo accionista que no esta dispuesto a vender puedes comerte un owned historico.Sobre 2008 a uno de los hombres mas ricos de alemania se le ocurrio ponerse corto en vw, la accion acabo en 1000, arruinado y endeudado dias despues se suicido.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Abr 2013)

ahi esta la lucha en plena bajista , si es que no estais a lo que debeis estar ejpertitos :no:

pa que luego digan que el TECNICO no sirve 

---------- Post added 09-abr-2013 at 14:27 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> volvemos a la carga corto ibex 7885 en plena bajista :no:



cerramos el cortito 7885-7865 :Aplauso: 

no me fio , nos mantenemos al acecho :no:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (9 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Las posiciones cortas son una buena hoja de ruta aunque en algunas ocasiones algun que otro leoncio acabe chamuscado, en bme mas de uno debe estar remaliendose las heridas.Claro que tiene que ver el free float.Si te pones corto en una empresa bien gestionada y despues no puedes recomprar las acciones porque casi todas estan en manos de un solo accionista que no esta dispuesto a vender puedes comerte un owned historico.Sobre 2008 a uno de los hombres mas ricos de alemania se le ocurrio ponerse corto en vw, la accion acabo en 1000, arruinado y endeudado dias despues se suicido.



.
EN ITX casi el 70% de las acciones entre Amancio y su mujer. Cómo para echarles un pulso ... 

Y ese hombre, puff, otro que la lió por olvidarse el SL ... ::


----------



## ghkghk (9 Abr 2013)

Madre mía vaya paquetones de venta aparecen en CAF cada vez que el valor intenta subir algo. Lo normal es que por pocición haya órdenes de 20, 30... A veces incluso de 5 ó 6. Pero en cuanto sube un poco, aparecen posiciones de venta de 180, 250 acciones... que tardan casi una hora en ser liquidadas. 

No sé cuánto le quedará a las cajitas por el MOU, pero espero poder estar en el puerto cuando suelten amarras. Porque va a salir a toda máquina.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Abr 2013)

volvemos a la carga corto ibex 7880 :no: 

esperemos que la bajista aguante , el bund esta recuperando de lo lindo :baba:


----------



## juanfer (9 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Las posiciones cortas son una buena hoja de ruta aunque en algunas ocasiones algun que otro leoncio acabe chamuscado, en bme mas de uno debe estar remaliendose las heridas.Claro que tiene que ver el free float.Si te pones corto en una empresa bien gestionada y despues no puedes recomprar las acciones porque casi todas estan en manos de un solo accionista que no esta dispuesto a vender puedes comerte un owned historico.Sobre 2008 a uno de los hombres mas ricos de alemania se le ocurrio ponerse corto en vw, la accion acabo en 1000, arruinado y endeudado dias despues se suicido.



Lo de las posiciones cortas en el putibex igual las vuelven a prohibir, entonces esos posicionamientos son para estar dentro, recordar que la prohibición era de no aumentar las posiciones cortas.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Abr 2013)

el bund imparable , quiere volver a los 146 :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 09-abr-2013 at 15:44 ----------

vamos cerrad el puto gap del eurostoxx :Baile:

---------- Post added 09-abr-2013 at 15:46 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> volvemos a la carga corto ibex 7880 :no:
> 
> esperemos que la bajista aguante , el bund esta recuperando de lo lindo :baba:



que les den , mejor recojo las plusvis , cerrado el cortito 7880-7845 :baba: :Baile:


----------



## Krim (9 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> A AMD le tengo en primera posición del rádar. Si recupera el canal puede ser explosivo.



Sí...explosivo tiene pinta de que puede definirlo. O quizá la palabra sea "implosivo" :S


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Abr 2013)

el dax en los 7600 casi, casi


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Abr 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Sí...explosivo tiene pinta de que puede definirlo. O quizá la palabra sea "implosivo" :S



Krim, el volumen de ayer fue la hostia...... ienso:ienso:

Yo creía que estaba haciendo un techo redondeado, de momento sigo con ese planteamiento, a ver como termina hoy (está bajando casi un 6%)

Lo seguro es que está en plan revientaojales ::


----------



## Krim (9 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Krim, el volumen de ayer fue la hostia...... ienso:ienso:
> 
> Yo creía que estaba haciendo un techo redondeado, de momento sigo con ese planteamiento, a ver como termina hoy (está bajando casi un 6%)
> 
> Lo seguro es que está en plan revientaojales ::



¿Y el de hoy? XD


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Abr 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Y el de hoy? XD



Ayer más del doble dela media a 90 días.
Hoy, de momento, algo más de la cuarta parte de ayer.


----------



## vermer (9 Abr 2013)

¿Alguna opinión sobre FSLR? Parece que están elegantes. Y con cierto volumen.


----------



## ponzi (9 Abr 2013)

Al fin una buena noticia para los cantabros


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=411939


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Al fin una buena noticia para los cantabros
> 
> 
> Cantabria primer país en tumbar el fracking por ley. - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía



Menos mal, a ver si los retarded del pais al sur del pais hacen lo mismo....

---------- Post added 09-abr-2013 at 17:42 ----------

ija de la jran puta!!!!!!!!!

Del encuentro con la Cristina Fallarás en el Mundo:

27. _No le parece que con una profesion como la suya, que depende de su propia creatividad, deberia haber tenido en cuenta la posibilidad de ahorrar en vez de vivir al dia?_
*No.*


cri cri cri cri cri cri

29._ Hace 10 años si uno vivía de alquiler era por ello poco menos que el tonto del pueblo. Ahora algunos de los que se reían/despreciaban a los que vivimos de alquiler no pueden pagar sus hipotecas y se autodenominan 'afectados' o 'victimas' y pretenden que se les rescate con impuestos. Los bancos sí son muy culpables de todo, pero yo aún recuerdo cuando andaban las 'víctimas' fardando de haberle sacado al banco, el 100%, el 110, el 120, para el piso los muebles, el bmw y las vacaciones... antes de criticar a bancos, políticos, etc.. no debería ser primero la autocrítica?_
*Sí, yo también recuerdo a esos patanes. Y sí, que hagan autocrítica ellos.*


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> no esta mal
> natalia siwiec - Buscar con Google
> terminaremos en rojo???



es usted mi ídolo ....... pero que buena está


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Abr 2013)

La caradura esta se explaya con nuestro tiburón del Levante:

*GHKGHK *33. _¿En qué momento el banco es culpable si cumple exactamente con lo estipulado? ¿Realmente no entendió lo que es una hipoteca? Y por último, que no se acepten moratorias, ni plazos, ni otros mecanismos para seguir con la vivienda cumpliendo en un futuro con el contrato sino que quiera obligarse a la dación, me hace creer que el problema no es no poder pagar, sino tener que pagar por algo que cada día vale menos. ¿Cree usted que si la vivienda volviese a subir un 18% anual desde mañana, los deudores iban a aceptar una dación en pago obligatoria instada por los bancos?_

El problema de los desahuciados, por supuesto, es no poder pagar. Yo entiendo muy bien lo que es una hipoteca, y también entiendo que el banco cumpla con lo estipulado. Me parece que un banco es una entidad dedicada solo a ganar dinero, caiga quien caiga y por el método que sea. Y lo han hecho tan bien, que no solo no pierden dinero sino que han obtenido pingües beneficios en los tres últimos años de crisis feroz, y además el dinero que el gobierno ha decidido darles sin pedir nada a cambio, al menos nada para los ciudadanos, ellos sabrán si hay más: decenas de miles de millones de euros. 
Yo a los bancos no les pido nada. Ellos me ofrecen la dación y yo veo si la puedo aceptar o no. Ahora, cuando se les lleva al Tribunal Europeo y éste decide que sus prácticas son delictivas, empiezan a tener un problema. Yo si acaso le pido a los señores diputados que, después de crear una crisis con SEIS MILLONES de parados, de los cuales DOS MILLONES ya no cobran ni un euro, y un buen puñado sabe que no volverá a trabajar en su vida, que después de haber construido eso junto a casos de una corrupción aberrante, pongan los medios para que no se cree una gigantesca bolsa de exclusión social. Bolsa de millones de españoles. POr el bien de todos. También por el de usted.


El comentario de esta tipa está lleno de malababa, ignorancia y caradura fuera de lo común.

A) "Me parece que un banco es una entidad dedicada solo a ganar dinero..." 
Y tú, subproducto humano, escribes bazofía por odio a la humanidad.​
B) _Y lo han hecho tan bien, que no solo no pierden dinero sino que han obtenido pingües beneficios en los tres últimos años de crisis feroz, y además el dinero que el gobierno ha decidido darles sin pedir nada a cambio._

Zorrón, confundes bancos con cajas. ¿Y que no le han pedido nada?¿No están echando a mucha gente a la calle? Y espérate bonita lo que se viene encima.​
c) _Ahora, cuando se les lleva al Tribunal Europeo y éste decide que sus prácticas son delictivas, empiezan a tener un problema._

Intoxicando. Que se lea bien la sentencia. ¿Todas las hipotecas son actos delictivos?​d) _Yo si acaso le pido a los señores diputados que, después de crear una crisis con SEIS MILLONES de parados_

¿Que los diputados crearon que? Estos habría que matarlos por chorizos y demás, son tan inútiles que si se pusieran a crear una crisis fijo que el paro baja al 4%. Eso si, la culpa es de los diputados y de los bancos. En cambio, la zorra esta de ahorrar cuando había vacas gordas no, verdad? Anda y que se vaya a tomar por culo.​


----------



## cidadell (9 Abr 2013)

Hola,

A ver si alguno de vosotros me puede echar un cable...

Estaba siguiendo desde hace unas semanas las cotizaciones de diferentes valores utilizando la plataforma Prorealtime en su versión gratuita. El caso es que asumía que esos valores son ciertos pero encuentro diferentes incongruencias con respecto a otras páginas.

Por ejemplo, si buscamos cotizaciones históricas de BBVA en google, nos sale que el día 28/03 tuvo un mínimo de 6.60 y el 27/03 un mínimo de 6.60 también:
Cotizacion de BBVA - Empresa - graficos-analisis-tecnico - elEconomista.es

En cambio, en Prorealtime me sale en 6.47 el día 27 y en 6.48 el día 28. Además, hay días en que no hay estas diferencias, por ejemplo, ayer día 8 me sale un mínimo en 6.49 en ambos sitios.

Alguien sabe porqué es esto?? las cotizaciones de prorealtime en su versión gratuita son "falsas"?? descuentan algo?? Hay algo que se me escapa, a ver si alguien me puede echar un cable.

Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Abr 2013)

Las manzanitas sufriendo...otra vez


----------



## aitor33 (9 Abr 2013)

Bankia no regresará al Ibex 35: Jazztel ocupará su lugar en el índice selectivo


Bankia no regresará al Ibex 35: Jazztel ocupará su lugar en el índice selectivo - elEconomista.es


----------



## burbubolsa (9 Abr 2013)

Todo el fracking para Castilla, más trabajo y más capital. Los troleros de las eléctricas y del olivar, que se vayan a tomar por el culo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Abr 2013)

cidadell dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> A ver si alguno de vosotros me puede echar un cable...
> 
> ...



Tienes razón, en la web de BME sale que el mínimo fueron los 6,60€ que comentas. Investigaré el tema

---------- Post added 09-abr-2013 at 18:08 ----------




burbubolsa dijo:


> Todo el fracking para Castilla, más trabajo y más capital. Los troleros de las eléctricas y del olivar, que se vayan a tomar por el culo.


----------



## Maravedi (9 Abr 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> Bankia no regresará al Ibex 35: Jazztel ocupará su lugar en el índice selectivo
> 
> 
> Bankia no regresará al Ibex 35: Jazztel ocupará su lugar en el índice selectivo - elEconomista.es



Jazttel power


----------



## burbubolsa (9 Abr 2013)

[YOUTUBE]a2_DuFvyQYc[/YOUTUBE]



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>


----------



## amago45 (9 Abr 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> Bankia no regresará al Ibex 35: Jazztel ocupará su lugar en el índice selectivo
> 
> 
> Bankia no regresará al Ibex 35: Jazztel ocupará su lugar en el índice selectivo - elEconomista.es



Habría que comprar Jazzteles ya que los fondos que replican HIVEX deben incluir Jazztel en la cartera ??? O ya está descontado este efecto ??? :fiufiu:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (9 Abr 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Habría que comprar Jazzteles ya que los fondos que replican HIVEX deben incluir Jazztel en la cartera ??? O ya está descontado este efecto ??? :fiufiu:



Yo es que es leer la noticia y comprar en el acto. :XX:


----------



## paulistano (9 Abr 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Habría que comprar Jazzteles ya que los fondos que replican HIVEX deben incluir Jazztel en la cartera ??? O ya está descontado este efecto ??? :fiufiu:



de ahi descuenta los fondos que replican al indice inversamente.

no sabia que jazz fuese mas liquida que gamesa...


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Abr 2013)

A partir de aquí, en USA, pueden meter meter un hachazo bajista EPIC...


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Abr 2013)

que ha pasdo con fslr en 20 minutos


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A partir de aquí, en USA, pueden meter meter un hachazo bajista EPIC...



y que lo digas , corto sp500 futuro 1567 :Baile:


----------



## bertok (9 Abr 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> es usted mi ídolo ....... pero que buena está



Parece limpia y buena chica ::


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Abr 2013)

Volverán las oscuras y sangrientas velas de -2%, ...-3%?? a USA

.
.
.

Voy haciendo acopio de gifs...


----------



## bertok (9 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Volverán las oscuras y sangrientas velas de -2%, ...-3%?? a USA
> 
> .
> .
> ...



Claro que volverán, y con fuerzas renovadas. ::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Abr 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> que ha pasdo con fslr en 20 minutos



La estaba siguiendo, tenia divergencias alcistas.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues hoy....+13% con un volumen casi 4X la EMA50 ::::::
> 
> Siguiendo con atención FSLR




Pero así no hay manera, ha cerrado el gap a lo bestia!


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La estaba siguiendo, tenia divergencias alcistas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aniquilando a to el gacelerio :no: :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 09-abr-2013 at 19:58 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Claro que volverán, y con fuerzas renovadas. ::::::



pongale 2 velas negras a los gringos señol bertolt :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Abr 2013)

Ceretes bajistas a la brasa....
[FSLR]







+37.3%


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ceretes bajistas a la brasa....
> [FSLR]
> 
> 
> ...



pues eso , aniquilando a to el gacelerio que hiba corto :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ceretes bajistas a la brasa....
> [FSLR]
> 
> 
> ...




...

No se puede añadir más...


*Aber estudiado*


----------



## atman (9 Abr 2013)

Lo de First ha sido por la mejora de las previsiones de ventas y beneficios... yo estoy esperando *aún* a una de esas en Mueller... y no termina de llegar... tenía que haberme conformado con dólar y medio y haberle metido a Parker-Hannifin, que la tenía fichada... ahora ya sí que esperaré a ver la volatilidad ante de los resultados de fin de mes... igual le acabo sacando los 2 dólares... o tresss... o... 

No voy a preguntar por PRS porque supongo que habrá salido regularmente y a ver si leo un poco... le he ido metiendo a poquitos y, si fuera saliendo del coma, igual le metía un último lote. Pero de momento, ni con la cola del gato...


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Abr 2013)

janus si ha entrado en fslr se forrado 

menudo pepino


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Abr 2013)

Vamos málaga coño!


----------



## ponzi (9 Abr 2013)

Se huele se barrunta como diria janus una posible operacion en el sector bancario español.Aunque solo sea una hipotesis los cortos el volumen y un fichaje hace prever una hipotetica operacion entre un grande y un mediano.Hay un banquito mediano con unos volumenes de escandalo


----------



## vermer (9 Abr 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> janus si ha entrado en fslr se forrado
> 
> menudo pepino



Enhorabuena a Janus y a los que estén dentro. Supongo que en estos casos surge el dilema de si coger el dinero y correr.


----------



## ponzi (9 Abr 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Enhorabuena a Janus y a los que estén dentro. Supongo que en estos casos surge el dilema de si coger el dinero y correr.



Por lo visto tenian muchos cortos, seguramente se han puesto a cerrarlos de golpe,mas de uno hoy se ha chamuscado....Alguien sabe donde mirar los cortos en usa?



http://www.rankia.com/foros/bolsa/t...joyita-para-amantes-acciones-volatiles?page=3


----------



## jopitxujo (9 Abr 2013)

Ya avisó Solaria subiendo hoy un 10%


----------



## LoboDeMar (9 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Joder Paulistano.... Ese me recuerda a los lodos esos en murcia o valencia....
> 
> *10 boobies eXXXpectaculares al que me linkee el programada de ED en el que se trataba ese tema.*
> 
> ...




Oi uno, muy muy bueno por cierto (lagrimas de risa insaiz)
, pero no era de ED sino de La Puñeta.

La Puñeta 19-09-2012 Sálvame Jurídico en mp3 (20/09 a las 03:36:44) 01:36:40 1438947 - iVoox

Jrandisimo Manuel Rey.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Abr 2013)

Primeros cartílagos de gacelillas flanders alcistas asomando por el parabrisas...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Abr 2013)

Goool vaaaaaaaamos!


----------



## LCIRPM (9 Abr 2013)

januuuuus ¿y ahora qué?
Lo de esta tarde no es análisis, hay algo raro.

Ha llegado a su objetivo, un 50% de beneficio me quema (Y eso que era una presunta inversion a l/p). El último duro pa otro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Abr 2013)

Ese es!
Cuando termine el fútbol le pongo una ronda de boobies!


----------



## LCIRPM (9 Abr 2013)

He anulado la venta, si dejo correr las pérdidas ¿No lo voy a hacer con las ganancias?


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ...
> 
> No se puede añadir más...
> 
> ...



yosi tengo algo que añadir ::

[YOUTUBE]W9DzGVnMbrE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Abr 2013)

¿que resultados dan al cierre en USA?...

porque puede ser una fiestah


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Abr 2013)

Promesas de Boobies, son promesas de sagradas!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Promesas de Boobies, son promesas de sagradas!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿que resultados dan al cierre en USA?...
> 
> porque puede ser una fiestah



apunteme a la fieshta , gacela en pepitoria , si ej que a quien se le ocurre desafiar a la madre de toas las resistencias :ouch: :Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Abr 2013)

Y que diantres!!! 
Otra de Kate que el Málaga de momento pasa a semis!


----------



## bertok (9 Abr 2013)

Aficionadas de medio pelo.

Donde estén las bolas de la diosa ...


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y que diantres!!!
> Otra de Kate que el Málaga de momento pasa a semis!


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Aficionadas de medio pelo.
> 
> Donde estén las bolas de la diosa ...



siempre pensando en bolas :ouch: y la kate esa tie mucha cintura no ? :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Aficionadas de medio pelo.
> 
> Donde estén las bolas de la diosa ...
> 
> ...



No creo ni que tengan medio pelo ahí......


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Abr 2013)

bueno me voy a dormir , mantengo los cortos en sp500 futuro 1567 con tres cojones :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Abr 2013)

Claca coño, échate unasines con el Borussia-Málaga, que me estoy comiendo los nudillo!!!!!!!

edit: unasines = unas lineas.....


----------



## atlanterra (9 Abr 2013)

Vaya pelotazo hemos metido con FSLR


----------



## jopitxujo (9 Abr 2013)

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/tumblrmkiv7bmhzu1ru95nq.gif/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Abr 2013)

Goooooooooool Málaga reventando ojales!!!!!


----------



## Maravedi (9 Abr 2013)

Enhorabuena a los agraciados


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Abr 2013)

Claca, hoy me he cruzado con un ex de BDO y me ha explicado el tema de Pescanova..... el pufo es impresionante y la cagada monumental, yo personalmente desconocía que llevaban la auditoría desde Barcelona :: Al parecer hay al menos una empresa del grupo por tierras australes que no habían incluido en el rango de consolidación (ni en la auditoría) y los muertos ahí enterrados se cuentan por miles de millones ::

Se va abeh un follón!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Abr 2013)

Estos malditos alemanes........ 2-2 

---------- Post added 09-abr-2013 at 22:37 ----------

3-2.... Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Que cagadoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon


----------



## juanfer (9 Abr 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Claca, hoy me he cruzado con un ex de BDO y me ha explicado el tema de Pescanova..... el pufo es impresionante y la cagada monumental, yo personalmente desconocía que llevaban la auditoría desde Barcelona :: Al parecer hay al menos una empresa del grupo por tierras australes que no habían incluido en el rango de consolidación (ni en la auditoría) y los muertos ahí enterrados se cuentan por miles de millones ::
> 
> Se va abeh un follón!



Empiezan a sacar los trapos sucios.


----------



## egarenc (9 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Estos malditos alemanes........ 2-2
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-abr-2013 at 22:37 ----------
> 
> ...



les han sobrado 3 minutos, han pensado demasiado. Lo recordarán toda su vida


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Abr 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> les han sobrado 3 minutos, han pensado demasiado. Lo recordarán toda su vida



Buffff, ha sido fuera de juego, pero esos partidos hay que terminarlos fuera de tu área. Vaya cagadón.

Me voy a la piltra más cabreao que el Jato sin lápiz ni libreta....


----------



## bertok (9 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Estos malditos alemanes........ 2-2
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-abr-2013 at 22:37 ----------
> 
> ...



Cosas así pasan una vez en la vida. En casa del pobre no hay alegría duradera.

Me caguen su puta madre, putos alemanes.

Pellegrini es el mejor entrenador que he visto nunca, su trayectoria en equipos de medio pelo :: ha sido irreplicable


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Abr 2013)

Para que tenga al menos una alegría.









Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Buffff, ha sido fuera de juego, pero esos partidos hay que terminarlos fuera de tu área. Vaya cagadón.
> 
> Me voy a la piltra más cabreao que el Jato sin lápiz ni libreta....


----------



## bertok (9 Abr 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Para que tenga al menos una alegría.



Emilia Clarke rules ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Abr 2013)

Voy a ver si se me pasa el cabreo:

La Puñeta 19-09-2012 Sálvame Jurídico en mp3 (20/09 a las 03:36:44) 01:36:40 1438947 - iVoox


Thanks Lobo!


----------



## bertok (9 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Voy a ver si se me pasa el cabreo:
> 
> La Puñeta 19-09-2012 Sálvame Jurídico en mp3 (20/09 a las 03:36:44) 01:36:40 1438947 - iVoox
> 
> ...



Luego vienes y lo cascas ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Abr 2013)

El día que acabe el hilo en Veteranos envíenme un privado para encontrarlo ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Luego vienes y lo cascas ::


----------



## Janus (9 Abr 2013)

atlanterra dijo:


> Vaya pelotazo hemos metido con FSLR



Podía decir que como unos de los principales garantes y recomendadores de este sector, al igual que las carboneras .... estaba dentro y que me he forrado.

La verdad es que no es cierto. Ayer estuve a punto de comprar 2.000 títulos en el arranque pero la vela diaria se paró en seco en la prolongación de la directriz alcista recientemente perdida. Retrocedió hasta quedarse sin sombra y me quedé a la expectativa. Así cerró más o menos.

Hoy ví que iba subiendo y recuperando esa directriz bajista y me emplacé a ver el cierre. Total, que no he entrado y ahí ya no se puede entrar.

Creo que hoy la noticia es explosiva para el sector en general puesto que la subida atiende a perspectivas positivas en los próximos años. Ahora bien, me andaría con mucho cuidado porque las solares chinas necesitan un proceso de concentración y varias quiebras. Para ellos, el negocio es endeble por la enorme capacidad de sobreproducción existente.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Abr 2013)

Estamos hablando de anatomía comparada como analogía a la correlación entre el DAX y el S&P ::


----------



## bertok (9 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>





---------- Post added 09-abr-2013 at 21:19 ----------




bertok dijo:


>


----------



## Janus (9 Abr 2013)

Qué rápido os habéis pasado de las boobs a los papos.


----------



## ponzi (9 Abr 2013)

................


----------



## torrefacto (9 Abr 2013)

hola, estoy en veteranos o en el hilo de palmeros??

Un saludo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Abr 2013)

Salga fuera a mirar y no olvide cerrar la puerta.


----------



## Hinel (9 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Estamos hablando de anatomía comparada como analogía a la correlación entre el DAX y el S&P ::



La correlación del Dax es con el QM.


----------



## Krim (10 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ayer más del doble dela media a 90 días.
> Hoy, de momento, algo más de la cuarta parte de ayer.



Pues ha terminado en verde. Sírvame un owned, piratón.


----------



## Janus (10 Abr 2013)

Las bolsas están en un momento superinteresante porque la realidad es que:

-El SP no baja ni con agua y nuevamente la volatilidad se ha tranquilizado. Llegará el día que tenga que bajar pero la realidad es que ya vamos viendo muchas veces que aparecen velones rojos que luego son resueltos con varias velas verdes y superación de máximos anteriores. Muchas veces. No descarten los 1500 y más allá si siguen enchufando dinero a tutiplen. No se puede ir contra la corriente del río porque al final uno se ahoga.
-El DAX ha corregido algo porque es lo que le tocaba. Pero resisten en los 7500-7550 y de ahí no baja. En bolsa cuando algo no baja, termina subiendo y más si la guía la lleva el SP.
-El Nikkei es muy alcista y lo va a seguir siendo. Si sucede alguna corrección digna, hay que entrar a largo plazo porque lo van a tirar muy arriba con el tema del incremento de exportaciones etc.... Si invierten en CFDs estarán protegidos del tema del cambio de divisas. Invertir en valores individuales tiene como pega el tipo de cambio que promete ser bastante contraproducente.
-El euro vuelve a fortalecerse contra el USD. Ese cruce es el que de verdad mueve a las commodities. Y si ésas tiran hacia arriba, no tengan ninguna duda que los índices tirarán hacia arriba porque sus principales referentes ponderan bastante.
-En valores particulares como las solares y algunos otros como AMD se ve un importante chorro de dinero entrando. En el caso de AMD tengo que decir que es superalcista. Solo le queda resolver superar la directriz bajista que se forma con el mega canal bajista que perdió hace tiempo. Repito, es muy muy alcista.
-En las carboneras anden piano piano porque no se ha superado resistencias importantes ni hay volumen importante entrando ahora mismo.


----------



## torrefacto (10 Abr 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Salga fuera a mirar y no olvide cerrar la puerta.



Mejor me quedo, me encanta ver a las gacelas siendo devoradas desde el todoterreno


----------



## Durmiente (10 Abr 2013)

¿No se empezaría a poner interesante el IBEX un 4% o un 5% más arriba de donde ha quedado hoy?
O quizá un poco más abajo... no se... hacia los 8050 me parece que se puede poner interesante... ¿no os parece?

---------- Post added 10-abr-2013 at 00:57 ----------

Por cierto, ¿veis algunos valores interesantes?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Abr 2013)

Hinel dijo:


> La correlación del Dax es con el QM.



Llevo un rato dándole vueltas a QM..... 
Puta cerveza alhambra yonki style de anoche!!!

Please, mark the anser:

QM may refer to:
Contents [hide] 
1 Science and mathematics
Quantum mechanics, in physics
Quadratic mean, in mathematics
ATCvet code QM Musculo-skeletal system, a section of the Anatomical Therapeutic Chemical Classification System for veterinary medicinal products
[edit]Computing and logic​2 Computing and logic
Quine-McCluskey algorithm, for minimizing two-level logic
OpenQM, referred to as 'QM', a commercial multi-value database system
Question Manager, a knowledge management sharing application​3 Other uses

Quality management
Quantitative Methods (aka Quantitative research)
RMS Queen Mary, a Cunard ocean liner
Air Malawi IATA airline designator
Queensland Museum collection code
Queen Mary, University of London, a public research university
Queen Margaret Union, a students' union at the University of Glasgow
Quartermaster
QM Productions, a TV production company founded by Quinn Martin
Quizmania, an ITV British television quiz game show
Quadrupedal movement (various kinds of crawling)​


Krim dijo:


> Pues ha terminado en verde. Sírvame un owned, piratón.



Yo tampoco me lo esperaba.... El volumen de ayer wapo-wapo también.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas y ejpertitos 

veamos la apertura del ibex , porque podria abrir por encima de la bajista y con gap al alza ienso:


----------



## amago45 (10 Abr 2013)

Que ha pasado en la apertura, se retrasa a las 9.05 ... es por los Jazzteles ??? :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y que lo digas , corto sp500 futuro 1567 :Baile:



cerramos el cortito sp500 futuro 1567-1564 :Baile: 

y abrimos largos ibex 7910 con tres cojones , debe respetarse ese pequeño gapsito ienso:


----------



## ponzi (10 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Menos mal, a ver si los retarded del pais al sur del pais hacen lo mismo....
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-abr-2013 at 17:42 ----------
> 
> ...



En Al-Aandalus no contaría con ello....Allí se lleva mas juntar la consejería de vivienda con fomento o entonar el himno del expropiese....Por si las moscas por aquellos lares no se compre usted ningun terreno ni bien inmobiliario al margen de los que ya tenga.


[YOUTUBE]21lZVzFTpBQ&feature [/YOUTUBE]


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21lZVzFTpBQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Como lo pasais los andaluces, cada dia un espectáculo gratuito. Que grande el país de la Alhambra


----------



## ponzi (10 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos el cortito sp500 futuro 1567-1564 :Baile:
> 
> y abrimos largos ibex 7910 con tres cojones , debe respetarse ese pequeño gapsito ienso:



En 1650-1700 te espero con un cortito


----------



## ghkghk (10 Abr 2013)

Cómo se le echaba de menos...






























Dales duro papito!!


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos el cortito sp500 futuro 1567-1564 :Baile:
> 
> y abrimos largos ibex 7910 con tres cojones , debe respetarse ese pequeño gapsito ienso:



los gapsitos no seran olvidados maestro :Aplauso: 

ahora toca ir a por el que esta cerca de los 8500 y luego volveremos a buscar el que se genero hoy :Baile:

y lo mas importante es que la destruccion del ejercito de ejpertitos esta cada vez mas cerca :no:

---------- Post added 10-abr-2013 at 09:58 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> En 1650-1700 te espero con un cortito



MV ya cerro los cortos en sp500 , MV no diversifica , entra y sale con to lo gordo , ahora va largo en ibex desde 7910 :no:


----------



## ponzi (10 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los gapsitos no seran olvidados maestro :Aplauso:
> 
> ahora toca ir a por el que esta cerca de los 8500 y luego volveremos a buscar el que se genero hoy :Baile:
> 
> ...



Como entres y salgas con todo lo gordo y en derivados un dia te van a dar una buena cornada.Si los beneficios no se disparan a 1650-1700 usa estara cara. Hasta entonces prefiero mantenerme lejos de los cortos.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Como entres y salgas con todo lo gordo y en derivados un dia te van a dar una buena cornada.Si los beneficios no se disparan a 1650-1700 usa estara cara. Hasta entonces prefiero mantenerme lejos de los cortos.



los gringos no superaran la madre de todas las resistencias sin antes tener un correccion gorda , no la veo por encima de 1590-1600 :no: 

un dia me dieron una cornada mortal pero recorde que solo estaba haciendo papertrading y no me mori


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Abr 2013)

Buenos y merecidos rebotitos en el ibex,

NOS lo mereciamos. España. ESPAÑA.


----------



## ponzi (10 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los gringos no superaran la madre de todas las resistencias sin antes tener un correccion gorda , no la veo por encima de 1590-1600 :no:
> 
> un dia me dieron una cornada mortal pero recorde que solo estaba haciendo papertrading y no me mori



Por per puede que lleguen hasta 1700 ahora como no se disparen los beneficios dudo que superen esa franja.Por si las moscas no arriesgue usted demasiado no nos gustaria quedarnos sin gato


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos y merecidos rebotitos en el ibex,
> 
> NOS lo mereciamos. España. ESPAÑA.



asi es señol chinazo , comprad coño que es ejpain , luego cargaremos cortos tambien por ejpain


----------



## juanfer (10 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Como entres y salgas con todo lo gordo y en derivados un dia te van a dar una buena cornada.Si los beneficios no se disparan a 1650-1700 usa estara cara. Hasta entonces prefiero mantenerme lejos de los cortos.



¿Que que puede pasar en los derivados?

Con un stop loss te proteges de grandes perdidas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Abr 2013)

@MV: Viva Honduras y el PERU.

El rebotito era necesario por la sobrevente en el corto plazo de la banca.
Sumamos el buen hacer de la bolsa americana.
Y tambien claro esa configuracion al tick de tef con retroceso al 61,8 buscando un segundo impulso que la llevaria al 12,4 para de ahi romper hasta los 56 euros accion.


----------



## ponzi (10 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> ¿Que que puede pasar en los derivados?
> 
> Con un stop loss te proteges de grandes perdidas.



Depende el que uses pues que te pulan la cuenta o que la orden no tenga contrapartida y te comas un owned como una catedral.Muchos principiantes que usan derivados no se dan cuenta que cifras estan manejando en realidad.


----------



## Tio Masclet (10 Abr 2013)

Menudo viento pepónico azota el Ibex.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Abr 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Menudo viento pepónico azota el Ibex.


----------



## ponzi (10 Abr 2013)

Pescanova tiene hasta hilo propio....copio un post que me ha gustado




Valdetronco dijo:


> Me suena a esto




http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=411656


----------



## juanfer (10 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Depende el que uses pues que te pulan la cuenta o que la orden no tenga contrapartida y te comas un owned como una catedral.Muchos principiantes que usan derivados no se dan cuenta que cifras estan manejando en realidad.



Un contrato del IBEX son 70.000€, y un contrato del eurodolar son 100.000$, pero esos mercados son muy líquidos.

Pero los CFDs tienen stops garantizados, que te aumentan la orquilla, pero sabes que nos vas a perder más. Los stops normales si que a veces se van un poco o bastante. Pero si existe un cierto riesgo a que se pierda más que el dinero que se dispone en la cuenta por el alto grado de apalacanmiento.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Abr 2013)

Y tirando del dax totalmente rezagado, que lastre por dios para ESPAÑA tener que tirar del carro lleno de estas plazas centroeuropeas que hasta hace 4 dias eran comunistas.


----------



## juanfer (10 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pescanova tiene hasta hilo propio....copio un post que me ha gustado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que gracia que hacen estos castuzos, ¿Emilio quien es el del SAN?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Abr 2013)

El señor Ruiz Mateos es historia viva de España. Es España pura y dura.

Oracle of Madrid esta siguiendo el tema? Haga un resumen cuando sepa como acaba.


----------



## ponzi (10 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Un contrato del IBEX son 70.000€, y un contrato del eurodolar son 100.000$, pero esos mercados son muy líquidos.
> 
> Pero los CFDs tienen stops garantizados, que te aumentan la orquilla, pero sabes que nos vas a perder más. Los stops normales si que a veces se van un poco o bastante. Pero si existe un cierto riesgo a que se pierda más que el dinero que se dispone en la cuenta por el alto grado de apalacanmiento.



No se a mi me dan respeto sobre todo de algunas acciones y mas concretamente en cfds, futuros o warrants, prefiero etf,s.Alguien se cree de verdad que hay contrapartida para todo el mundo que esta dentro?


----------



## juanfer (10 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Y tirando del dax totalmente rezagado, que lastre por dios para ESPAÑA tener que tirar del carro lleno de estas plazas centroeuropeas que hasta hace 4 dias eran comunistas.



El DAX debería estar por los 80XX porque era el que seguía al SP pero claro, por diversas razones que no sabemos no esta. ¿Estaran descontando algo?
O el DAX ya se esta contagiando de los indices chicharros de las plazas europeas entre ellas el Ibex.

Así que el DAX estamos en tierra de nadie, nos podemos ir a los 754X si cierran el gap del eurostoxx o nos podemos ir a los 81XX si quieren llevarlo, en fin, mejor estar fuera.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> El DAX debería estar por los 80XX porque era el que seguía al SP pero claro, por diversas razones que no sabemos no esta. ¿Estaran descontando algo?
> O el DAX ya se esta contagiando de los indices chicharros de las plazas europeas entre ellas el Ibex.
> 
> Así que el DAX estamos en tierra de nadie, nos podemos ir a los 754X si cierran el gap del eurostoxx o nos podemos ir a los 81XX si quieren llevarlo, en fin, mejor estar fuera.



el gap del eurostoxx50 lo cerraremos en un par de meses , luego los indices europedos volaran , incluso el ibex superara la jran bajista :bla:


----------



## Claca (10 Abr 2013)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...r-gacela-acaba-de-soltar-111.html#post8521131
> 
> ...





Claca dijo:


> Justo ahora se alcanza la zona de soporte comentada ayer. Refrescando la memoria, debido a la enorme sobreventa y al estado de histeria en el mercado, no sería nada raro un rebote en estos importantes niveles de apoyo.





Claca dijo:


> Para los largos "buenos", sí, habrá que esperar, pero para el que se mueva en el corto plazo, estos pueden ser niveles de probable rebote, sin perder de vista que el objetivo final de la caída está mucho más abajo.



300 puntitos que llevamos, y tuve la decencia de recordarlo con el IBEX en los 7.740.


----------



## Durmiente (10 Abr 2013)

Pues parece que va a pasar de los 8050 que comentaba ayer...


----------



## ponzi (10 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El señor Ruiz Mateos es historia viva de España. Es España pura y dura.
> 
> Oracle of Madrid esta siguiendo el tema? Haga un resumen cuando sepa como acaba.



Un visionario....mira como sabia que el pais entero era una colmena, tiras de una obrera y sale toda la jalea Estoy pendiente,tengo ganas de ver como acaba, no todos los dias se ven 1500 mill de desfase. Veremos como quedan los sillones del consejo y con los rodaballos a medio crecer


----------



## ponzi (10 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Que gracia que hacen estos castuzos, ¿Emilio quien es el del SAN?



Claro, el madrugador golfista....una pista...



http://www.vanitatis.com/noticias/2012/08/21/javier-ballesteros-sobre-su-abuelo-emilio-botin-no-soy-su-nieto-favorito-no-nos-vemos-mucho-20211/


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos el cortito sp500 futuro 1567-1564 :Baile:
> 
> y abrimos largos ibex 7910 con tres cojones , debe respetarse ese pequeño gapsito ienso:



cerramos el largo 7910 en 8020 :Aplauso: :baba: nos mantenemos al acecho :no:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (10 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Depende el que uses pues que te pulan la cuenta o que la orden no tenga contrapartida y te comas un owned como una catedral.Muchos principiantes que usan derivados no se dan cuenta que cifras estan manejando en realidad.



.
ASÍ es. En interdin, por ej, las garantías intradía son del 4%. 

Es fácil perder la perspectiva de que abierto con 20.000 euros de mierda en realidad estás operando con medio millón de euros (500.000 €).

Normalmente necesitas alguna que otra buena ostia para poner las cosas en su sitio. Y que levante la mano el que no la haya necesitado. (En real, no en papertrading, off course, fantasmas abstenerse)


----------



## Claca (10 Abr 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> ASÍ es. En interdin, por ej, las garantías intradía son del 4%.
> 
> Es fácil perder la perspectiva de que abierto con 20.000 euros de mierda en realidad estás operando con medio millón de euros (500.000 €).
> ...



Mi primera operación, -7% de la cuenta en 5 minutos.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (10 Abr 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Mi primera operación, -7% de la cuenta en 5 minutos.



Ole, lo has puesto difícil.

Creo que la mía fue -10% en 15 minutos. Habrá que establecer una ponderación dinero-temporal para el premio.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Abr 2013)

Esta es mas menos la evolucion del daxie y el sp500 ambos dolarizdos





[/IMG]

Cuando el miedo ha entrado por la puerta de eurolandia el dinero ha salido por la ventana.


----------



## ponzi (10 Abr 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> ASÍ es. En interdin, por ej, las garantías intradía son del 4%.
> 
> Es fácil perder la perspectiva de que abierto con 20.000 euros de mierda en realidad estás operando con medio millón de euros (500.000 €).
> ...



Por eso no me gustan,aunque solo sea por unos minutos es vivir de prestado.Algun dia si opero con derivados controlare bien lo que meto y sera por ponerme corto no por el apalancamiento.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Abr 2013)

Offtopiqueo: EL programa padre cuando se puede bajar, porque si el windows no esta mal hoy es dia 10.


----------



## ponzi (10 Abr 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> Ole, lo has puesto difícil.
> 
> Creo que la mía fue -10% en 15 minutos. Habrá que establecer una ponderación dinero-temporal para el premio.



-40% en 40 dias.Corto en el eurostoxx desde julio de 2009


----------



## ponzi (10 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Offtopiqueo: EL programa padre cuando se puede bajar, porque si el windows no esta mal hoy es dia 10.



Estos de hacienda no me quieren dar mis datos fiscales, dicen que me pase por alli...miedo me da Montoro


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2013)

volvemos a la carga corto sp500 futuro 1567 :no:

el sp500 esta atascado ahi , veremos si le sacamos algun pipo :rolleye:


----------



## juanfer (10 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Offtopiqueo: EL programa padre cuando se puede bajar, porque si el windows no esta mal hoy es dia 10.



Yo estuve mucho tiempo para hacer la simulación de renta parece que se les cae mucho el spectrum.

Hoy es cuando se puede bajar pero a mi no me deja, no se si es que se ha vuelto a caer.

Para pedir los datos fiscales tuve que reintentarlo 10 veces.

---------- Post added 10-abr-2013 at 11:17 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Estos de hacienda no me quieren dar mis datos fiscales, dicen que me pase por alli...miedo me da Montoro



Reintentalo, muchas veces.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> En Al-Aandalus no contaría con ello....Allí se lleva mas juntar la consejería de vivienda con fomento o entonar el himno del expropiese....Por si las moscas por aquellos lares no se compre usted ningun terreno ni bien inmobiliario al margen de los que ya tenga.
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]21lZVzFTpBQ[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Usted y videos de youtube incrustados: Una larga historia de desencuentros.

El único bien por el que me mete mano la castuza es este:







Y creo que ya han comentado que van a aumehtar el impuesto de circulación.... son unos cachondos

Yo te mato con lo de los vídeos.




Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> ASÍ es. En interdin, por ej, las garantías intradía son del 4%.
> 
> Es fácil perder la perspectiva de que abierto con 20.000 euros de mierda en realidad estás operando con medio millón de euros (500.000 €).
> ...



Si fuese una sola... y eso de ir apalancado hasta las orejas y equivorcarse al darle al boton buy en lugar del sell....:ouch: :ouch: :ouch: :XX: :XX: :XX:

---------- Post added 10-abr-2013 at 11:24 ----------













plus

SIYALODECIAYO!!!!!


----------



## Claca (10 Abr 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Claca, hoy me he cruzado con un ex de BDO y me ha explicado el tema de Pescanova..... el pufo es impresionante y la cagada monumental, yo personalmente desconocía que llevaban la auditoría desde Barcelona :: Al parecer hay al menos una empresa del grupo por tierras australes que no habían incluido en el rango de consolidación (ni en la auditoría) y los muertos ahí enterrados se cuentan por miles de millones ::
> 
> Se va abeh un follón!



Hasta donde puedo imaginar yo, la empresa se salvará. Otra cosa es qué represente eso para los pequeños accionistas, pero vamos, que lo lógico, siempre según lo que puedo adivinar, es que salga el ladrón que estaba al mando y haya un cambio de capitán.


----------



## Tio Masclet (10 Abr 2013)

Última llamada para embarcar en GAMESA.
Se está acabando el papel.


----------



## ponzi (10 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Usted y videos de youtube incrustados: Una larga historia de desencuentros.
> 
> El único bien por el que me mete mano la castuza es este:
> 
> ...



No se quejara lo he puesto de dos formas No quería perder la costumbre...Hace bien teniendo solo una moto, vaya comunidad mas ingobernable. Da vertigo pensar en toda la riqueza histórica que han manejado y posteriormente pulido.


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=EOAN:GR


Eon ya a 14,5 y vale entre 19-21


----------



## ponzi (10 Abr 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Hasta donde puedo imaginar yo, la empresa se salvará. Otra cosa es qué represente eso para los pequeños accionistas, pero vamos, que lo lógico, siempre según lo que puedo adivinar, es que salga el ladrón que estaba al mando y haya un cambio de capitán.



Yo manejo esa misma hipotesis, aunque no se nada aun.No creó que sus activos se volatilicen por arte de magia, simplemente veremos quien se los queda a que precio y como.


----------



## ponzi (10 Abr 2013)

Por cierto el que tenga iberdrolas que se inscriba en la oficina del accionista que dan una prima por la junta de 0,005


----------



## Janus (10 Abr 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Última llamada para embarcar en GAMESA.
> Se está acabando el papel.



Y en FCC ::


----------



## ghkghk (10 Abr 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Mi primera operación, -7% de la cuenta en 5 minutos.





Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> Ole, lo has puesto difícil.
> 
> Creo que la mía fue -10% en 15 minutos. Habrá que establecer una ponderación dinero-temporal para el premio.





ponzi dijo:


> -40% en 40 dias.Corto en el eurostoxx desde julio de 2009




-45% en TRE en unos meses, no recuerdo cuántos. Con el agravante de haber:

a- comprado en el día que más cara ha estado en más de dos años.
b- vendido en el día que más barata ha estado en más de dos años.

-19.000 euros.

A ver si lo supera alguien.


----------



## Claca (10 Abr 2013)

Janus había comentado hace poco que el NIKKEI estaba exageradamente alcista y, la verdad, tiene mucha razón. Cuando el índice estaba en los 11.600 quería colgar un gráfico parecido a este, pero se me pasó:







Ahora debería corregir el segundo impulso, lo que permitiría incorporarse alcista en busca del objetivo del triángulo en la gestación del tercero. No he colgado ninguna referencia por abajo porque tampoco pretendo detallar una operación así, simplemente mostrar un gráfico con sentido informativo.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Janus había comentado hace poco que el NIKKEI estaba exageradamente alcista y, la verdad, tiene mucha razón. Cuando el índice estaba en los 11.600 quería colgar un gráfico parecido a este, pero se me pasó:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



donde hay triangulo hay alegria pezkeñin :Baile:


----------



## Tio Masclet (10 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> -45% en TRE en unos meses, no recuerdo cuántos. Con el agravante de haber:
> 
> a- comprado en el día que más cara ha estado en más de dos años.
> b- vendido en el día que más barata ha estado en más de dos años.
> ...



Es usted jrande hasta para perder dinero.
No se abda con medias tintas.

Yo -60% en FSLR unos -1800.
Comprada en lo más alto, vendida en lo más bajo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Abr 2013)

@GHKx2: Eso es una mala operativa mezclada con mucha mala suerte. Imaginate esa operacion con el signo cambiado. Optimizacion perfecta. Vender en maximos y comprar en el minimo es imposible para nadie. Ahi debiste pagar algun pecado que el universo quiso cobrarse.

Si fueras capaz de repetir constantemente ese tipo de operaciones serias el rey. Simplemente tu mujer deberia comprar cuando tu quisieses vender y vender cuando tu quisieses comprar.

Si el aprendizaje es correlativo a la perdida, ese dia aprendiste mucho mas que ningun otro.


----------



## ghkghk (10 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> @GHKx2: Eso es una mala operativa mezclada con mucha mala suerte. Imaginate esa operacion con el signo cambiado. Optimizacion perfecta. Vender en maximos y comprar en el minimo es imposible para nadie. Ahi debiste pagar algun pecado que el universo quiso cobrarse.
> 
> Si fueras capaz de repetir constantemente ese tipo de operaciones serias el rey. Simplemente tu mujer deberia comprar cuando tu quisieses vender y vender cuando tu quisieses comprar***.
> 
> Si el aprendizaje es correlativo a la perdida, ese dia aprendiste mucho mas que ningun otro.



Si el universo se cobra pecados en el mercado de valores, debería pasarme al oro escopetado...

*** Separación de bienes, por defecto en la CV :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No se quejara lo he puesto de dos formas No quería perder la costumbre...Hace bien teniendo solo una moto, vaya comunidad mas ingobernable. Da vertigo pensar en toda la riqueza histórica que han manejado y posteriormente pulido.
> 
> 
> E.ON SE (EOAN:Xetra): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek
> ...



Lo ha puesto de dos formas, si pero malamente cobarde!!!!!

En cuanto a lo de e-on:







Y ahora en serio. Esos 14.5€ eran el objetivo por tésnico del doble suelo, el segundo alcista, coincidía con resistencia importante. Cojonudo. La ahora es o hacer caja o dejar correr ganancias.

Here's the graph:

*[unicorns]*







Lo que haré será vender en cuanto vea que pierde el canal alcista....

PD: sigo siendo un gacelón.


----------



## ghkghk (10 Abr 2013)

Mucho AT por aquí, pero con Statoil no se atreve nadie ni por AT ni por AF...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Abr 2013)

@DON: Stop profit en tu nivel objetivo. Si sube mas lo sigues con el stop y a la vez estudias porque ha "fallado tu operativa" en la salida.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> @DON: Stop profit en tu nivel objetivo. Si sube mas lo sigues con el stop y a la vez estudias porque ha "fallado tu operativa" en la salida.



Mi operativa no puede fashaaaaaaaaaar!!! :no::no:   

Ya en serio, lo que pensaba que iba a hacer lo ha hecho. Lo siguientes era una Jran Jatada Jalapeña, decir que va a hacer un HCHi antes de comenzar a subir desde mínimos 

Per la dejaremos correr, si se vá para bajo pues a otra cosa.


----------



## Felix (10 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> ... Vender en maximos y comprar en el minimo es imposible para nadie...



El gato lo hace constantemente, lo que pasa que usa un pequeño truco: consulta las cotizaciones en tiempo real en forexpros y opera en el teletexto con lo cual le da tiempo a escribir entradas y salidas en su libreta. Es un genio.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mucho AT por aquí, pero con Statoil no se atreve nadie ni por AT ni por AF...



Va por ti, sueño húmedo de silenciosa (era ella la que soño contigo :XX: ? )

*[STATOIL]*


Es bajista, a cp tendría un segundo bajista que la llevaría a 134K, pero esto tendría muy malas consecuencias para los ortos torencios, pues activaría la figura del triángulo cuyo objetivo serían los 109K. Tambien la zona de 134~136K ha servido de superposoporte ultimamente. Hay un incremento del volumen, creo que se la están preparando para un guano bueno, pero hay que ver por donde rompe el triángulo.








Quejas al maestro armero.


*Edit *para decir que yo ahora no entraría ni largo ni corto. Los cortos deberían entrar después del pullback a la directriz que ejercia de soporte tras romper a la baja el triángulo. Los largos, habría que esperar a ver si rompe al alza el canalillo bajista o si es una ruptura a la baja en falso del triángulo....

Mejor de perfil por el momento.


----------



## ghkghk (10 Abr 2013)

Gracias!

De todas formas, se mueve en un canal minúsculo (para los bandazos a los que estamos acostumbrados en el Ibex). Con un +6, -6% se va de un límite a otro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Gracias!
> 
> De todas formas, se mueve en un canal minúsculo (para los bandazos a los que estamos acostumbrados en el Ibex). Con un +6, -6% se va de un límite a otro.



Cuando hablo de guano bueno, hablo de cerca de un *-22%*....:fiufiu: :fiufiu: Pero hay que esperar.


----------



## ghkghk (10 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cuando hablo de guano bueno, hablo de cerca de un *-22%*....:fiufiu: :fiufiu: Pero hay que esperar.




Ya sabe Ud. que de AT yo poquito, pero ¿por qué no contempla como válido el canal que dibuja en moradito y que era sobre el que yo trabajaba? Parece medio sólido tras hacer de suelo 3 veces (si vuelve a rebotar en él)...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (10 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ya sabe Ud. que de AT yo poquito, pero ¿por qué no contempla como válido el canal que dibuja en moradito y que era sobre el que yo trabajaba? Parece medio sólido tras hacer de suelo 3 veces (si vuelve a rebotar en él)...



.
Ay, el moradito del ProRealTime, creo que es el color de las gacelas por excelencia ... cuando lo ves en cualquier otro contexto ya te acuerdas de Pandoro, en plan Pavlov ... 

Por supuesto, la bandera de Gacelandia sería un perfecto rectángulo todo moradito PRT.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ya sabe Ud. que de AT yo poquito, pero ¿por qué no contempla como válido el canal que dibuja en moradito y que era sobre el que yo trabajaba? Parece medio sólido tras hacer de suelo 3 veces (si vuelve a rebotar en él)...



Si lo contemplo, y es poderoso como soporte. Peeeeero yo antes de lanzarme en plan ponzi a comprar esperaría al menos superar el canal bajista en rojo discontínuo y que se deactivase ese segundo bajista.

Pero es mi HO....


----------



## ddddd (10 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si lo contemplo, y es poderoso como soporte. Peeeeero yo antes de lanzarme en plan ponzi a comprar esperaría al menos superar el canal bajista en rojo discontínuo y que se deactivase ese segundo bajista.
> 
> Pero es mi HO....



¿De qué mercado estamos hablando?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## paulistano (10 Abr 2013)

Hoy estabais habladores:Aplauso:

Y eso que no hay guano.....bienvenidos al lado verde de la fuelza::


----------



## Krim (10 Abr 2013)

Pepoooooooooooooooooooooooooniaaaaaaaaaaaaan.

¡¡Gamesa vuelve a la carga de los 2.65...si los supera...el cielo de los 8 es el límite!!


----------



## ghkghk (10 Abr 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Pepoooooooooooooooooooooooooniaaaaaaaaaaaaan.
> 
> ¡¡Gamesa vuelve a la carga de los 2.65...si los supera...el cielo de los 8 es el límite!!




Yo tengo la orden de venta en 7. El último euro que lo gane otro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Abr 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> ¿De qué mercado estamos hablando?
> 
> Muchas gracias.


----------



## paulistano (10 Abr 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Pepoooooooooooooooooooooooooniaaaaaaaaaaaaan.
> 
> ¡¡Gamesa vuelve a la carga de los 2.65...si los supera...el cielo de los 8 es el límite!!



Me vi obligado a vender la mitad de mis gamesas....cuestión de riesgo, así que lamentaciones cero, más cuando se aprovechó a comprar Santanderes a 5,25:Baile:


Me daba miedo levantarme un día con un pescanovazo en gamesa::


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2013)

a los gringos les da el tembleque , la madre de todas las resistencias sera su ruina :no:


----------



## ghkghk (10 Abr 2013)




----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2013)

sacado de la web de carpatos :


La presentación de las actas de la última reunión de la Reserva Federal estaba programada para las ocho de la noche hora española, pero acaban de cambiarlo y será a las nueve de la mañana hora de la costa este, es decir, a las tres de la tarde hora española, dentro de cinco minutos.



van muchos miembros de la FED abogando por limitar el QE ultimamente :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 10-abr-2013 at 15:07 ----------

EE.UU.: Fed publicará hoy Actas antes tiempo tras filtrarse ayer accidentalmente :o


----------



## chameleon (10 Abr 2013)

como Fisher: "el QE no va a ser eterno"


----------



## ponzi (10 Abr 2013)

La primera vez en dos años que me alegro de que haya ganado la gaviota azul

http://www.libremercado.com/2013-04...mporal-de-viviendas-a-toda-espana-1276487146/


----------



## sinnombrex (10 Abr 2013)

Tengo una pregunta de gacelilla. 

A la hora de comprar en el mercado americano (en dolares), te cobran comision por la compra de las acciones, ¿pero ademas te cobran otra comision por el cambio de divisas?

Sabeis cual es la comision por cambio de divisas por ejemplo en ING.


----------



## ponzi (10 Abr 2013)

Vaya locura con el tipo de cambio en lukoil


https://www.unience.com/product/MSE/LKOH/financials


Las estimaciones para 2013 parecen malas y según veo esta reduciendo margenes así que el coste se debe estar incrementando


----------



## ghkghk (10 Abr 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta de gacelilla.
> 
> A la hora de comprar en el mercado americano (en dolares), te cobran comision por la compra de las acciones, ¿pero ademas te cobran otra comision por el cambio de divisas?
> 
> Sabeis cual es la comision por cambio de divisas por ejemplo en ING.



En Bankinter creo recordar que era un 1%.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (10 Abr 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta de gacelilla.
> 
> A la hora de comprar en el mercado americano (en dolares), te cobran comision por la compra de las acciones, ¿pero ademas te cobran otra comision por el cambio de divisas?
> 
> Sabeis cual es la comision por cambio de divisas por ejemplo en ING.



No lo se exactamente aunque no es mucho, quizás como un 2%. Si mueves mas de 3000 y piensas sacarle mínimo un 10% te saldrá a cuenta


----------



## sr.anus (10 Abr 2013)

Es curioso ver que las empresas que actuan como activos refugios de calidad, como bajan. En españa tenemos el caso de inditex y dia, en europa un ejemplo es bayer. Y cuando hay guano de calidad tiran para arriba.

Teoria gacelera; todas las empresas que bajan un dia como hoy son de gran calidad.


----------



## paulistano (10 Abr 2013)

Dales duro peponnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Claca (10 Abr 2013)

¿Os acordáis de esto?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ibex-35-diciembre-2012-a-128.html#post7911676







A partir de los 8.160 debería empezar a frenar.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Abr 2013)

Voy poniendo las palomitas al micro...

Me huelo el rojo pasión reversal...

.
..

pero del que duele al sentarse...


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (10 Abr 2013)

Buenas tardes:


----------



## ghkghk (10 Abr 2013)

Y vaya entradita de Janus en FCC...

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Abr 2013)

Tirando del resto de bolsas mundiales. Que lastre tenemos por dios. 






---------- Post added 10-abr-2013 at 16:01 ----------

Ahora mismo en sp500:


----------



## Janus (10 Abr 2013)

Pelotazo en FCC, jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Pelotazo en Gamesa, bien


----------



## cocinerobasura (10 Abr 2013)

resumen?? parece que se acabó la crisis y el paro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pelotazo en FCC, jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> Pelotazo en Gamesa, bien



Cool janus con FFC, hasta 8.5 vía libre! :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 10-abr-2013 at 16:15 ----------




cocinerobasura dijo:


> resumen?? parece que se acabó la crisis y el paro.



No, no. Espérese al segundo semestre :: ::


----------



## Valdetronco (10 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Que gracia que hacen estos castuzos, ¿Emilio quien es el del SAN?



Sí claro, es la carta-súplica de Ruizma a D. Emilio...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Abr 2013)

No tiene mala pinta, no.

[YOUTUBE]ctevxyLv7wI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LCIRPM (10 Abr 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Es usted jrande hasta para perder dinero.
> No se abda con medias tintas.
> 
> Yo -60% en FSLR unos -1800.
> Comprada en lo más alto, vendida en lo más bajo.



Yo compré (me empaquetaron) valores Santander que me canjearon a 11 ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Abr 2013)

Y esto es lo que hay cuando MMM abre un hilo, que permanece en el ambiente su espiritu.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Abr 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Yo compré (me empaquetaron) valores Santander que me canjearon a 11 ::



Tengo algun que otro gif sobre el tema... (Como de hace más de un año)







Más recurrente que las gamesas,...por desgracia...

---------- Post added 10-abr-2013 at 16:52 ----------




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Y esto es lo que hay cuando MMM abre un hilo, que permanece en el ambiente su espiritu.



Este no fue abierto por él...

Cuidado con los excesos y pasarse al lado flander .


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Abr 2013)

ya ya, pero el espiritu del difunto hilo permanece.

A la gloria de nuestro Marques le debemos agradacer este peponian. Y a los cortos de MV.

Tanto Hedge Fund y es en este rinconcito del internet donde reside la razon bursatil ultima.


----------



## Durmiente (10 Abr 2013)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿No se empezaría a poner interesante el IBEX un 4% o un 5% más arriba de donde ha quedado hoy?
> O quizá un poco más abajo... no se... hacia los 8050 me parece que se puede poner interesante... ¿no os parece?
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-abr-2013 at 00:57 ----------
> ...



Parece que, por una vez, acerté....


----------



## vermer (10 Abr 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta de gacelilla.
> 
> A la hora de comprar en el mercado americano (en dolares), te cobran comision por la compra de las acciones, ¿pero ademas te cobran otra comision por el cambio de divisas?
> 
> Sabeis cual es la comision por cambio de divisas por ejemplo en ING.




Creo que el 0'5% tanto al comprar como al vender.
El gran inconveniente es que no puedes dar órdenes de SL en mercados extranjeros. Un fallo bastante gordo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Abr 2013)

hablando en serio desde no se cuando, hay que decir que los usa estan en maximos con una tendencia alcista de minimos y maximos crecientes, con un precio respecto a beneficios nada extraordinario. 

Que tras 4 años segun el ciclo de nosequien el ciclo llega a su final, que los datos de beneficios son falsos o que es una economia dopada por las medidas fiscales y monetarias, puedo estar deacuerdo con todo eso, pero a dia de hoy el que haya jugado en el lado corto en los usa para el medio y largo plazo, y aqui me pongo yo el primero, ha palmado pasta. El dinero en usa se esta haciendo en el lado largo y hasta la fecha eso no ha cambiado.

Y aunque se sospecha que el barco tiene muchas fugas lo cierto es que todavia no comienza a hundirse. Y puede que el mercado se equivoque pero ya dice el dicho que no hay cartera que lo aguante en contra.

PD: Y si, me merezco un gif de los suyos en plan flandercito.


----------



## Claca (10 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Tirando del resto de bolsas mundiales. Que lastre tenemos por dios.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El único lastre que va a haber aquí será en las dominadas, 24 kilitos de nada :


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> hablando en serio desde no se cuando, hay que decir que los usa estan en maximos con una tendencia alcista de minimos y maximos crecientes, con un precio respecto a beneficios nada extraordinario.
> 
> Que tras 4 años segun el ciclo de nosequien el ciclo llega a su final, que los datos de beneficios son falsos o que es una economia dopada por las medidas fiscales y monetarias, puedo estar deacuerdo con todo eso, pero a dia de hoy el que haya jugado en el lado corto en los usa para el medio y largo plazo, y aqui me pongo yo el primero, ha palmado pasta. El dinero en usa se esta haciendo en el lado largo y hasta la fecha eso no ha cambiado.
> 
> ...



Sin duda lo mejor sería ir con la tendencia, largos de forma moderada.

Pero ahora mismo tiene mucho, pero que mucho peligro y te puede calzar una(s) vela(s) roja epic que te barran por completo....MM ya lo dijo; como empiece a realizar una formación en cascada hay que correr con lo puesto.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Abr 2013)

@Claca: Pensaba que ibas al gimnasio a la clase de aerobic


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2013)

salto stop en 1570 futuro sp500 y me fui a dar una vuelta , veo que el ibex supero la zona 8050  no me lo esperaba la verdad ienso:

esto tie buena pinta pero mas de uno sera aniquilado :bla:


----------



## AssGaper (10 Abr 2013)

Bueno bueno bueno, no nos chupemos las pollas todavia. 
Esperemos al cierre de semana que no deparen sorpresas....


----------



## atman (10 Abr 2013)

No sé si abrir un hilo en el principal... los bancos no se cansan de joder y ahora empiezan a vender como si fueran fondos garantizados, fondos de inversión que lo único que tienen es un objetivo de rentabilidad. Claro, como son de renta fija, se supone que al alcanzar el vencimiento, el objetivo se alcanza (salvo quiebra, claro... cosa que no cuentan y deberían) y por encima se quedan con más la mitad de la rentabilidad de esa deuda, en concepto de gastos.

¿como lo ven? ¿abro?

Evidentemente, la conclusión es que compartes con el banco los intereses pero asumes todo el riesgo. Por lo que es mejor que acudas directamente a la compra de esa deuda, que además (supongo que seguirá, yo hace muuucho que no compro deuda) tiene beneficios fiscales.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2013)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Os acordáis de esto?
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ibex-35-diciembre-2012-a-128.html#post7911676
> 
> ...




como siempre no te enteras de na chavalin :rolleye:



Pepitoria dijo:


> Voy poniendo las palomitas al micro...
> 
> Me huelo el rojo pasión reversal...
> 
> ...



reversal pero hoy no


----------



## Durmiente (10 Abr 2013)

AssGaper dijo:


> Bueno bueno bueno, no nos chupemos las pollas todavia.
> Esperemos al cierre de semana que no deparen sorpresas....



No lo veré claro hasta que no se supere con nitidez el 8200 (cosa que no creo que ocurra ni hoy ni mañana)


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2013)

Durmiente dijo:


> No lo veré claro hasta que no se supere con nitidez el 8200 (cosa que no creo que ocurra ni hoy ni mañana)



supera con nitidez el 8200 , entraras y a poco que no tengas cuidado palmaras :fiufiu:


----------



## Durmiente (10 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> supera con nitidez el 8200 , entraras y a poco que no tengas cuidado palmaras :fiufiu:



Todo puede ser....

(Los ases del volante son capaces de dejarlo en 8100 o así...)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Abr 2013)

atman dijo:


> No sé si abrir un hilo en el principal... los bancos no se cansan de joder y ahora empiezan a vender como si fueran fondos garantizados, fondos de inversión que lo único que tienen es un objetivo de rentabilidad. Claro, como son de renta fija, se supone que al alcanzar el vencimiento, el objetivo se alcanza (salvo quiebra, claro... cosa que no cuentan y deberían) y por encima se quedan con más la mitad de la rentabilidad de esa deuda, en concepto de gastos.
> 
> ¿como lo ven? ¿abro?
> 
> Evidentemente, la conclusión es que compartes con el banco los intereses pero asumes todo el riesgo. Por lo que es mejor que acudas directamente a la compra de esa deuda, que además (supongo que seguirá, yo hace muuucho que no compro deuda) tiene beneficios fiscales.



Gracias por el aviso. Ábralo, le trolearemos el hilo convenientemente con boobies.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2013)

ayer por la noche al ver la posibilidad de abrir por encima de la bajista de corto plazo en el ibex y con gap me dije , MV si hay gap entra y no salgas hasta el cierre , pero se ve que me puede el siemprebajismo , se me hace dificil dejar correr las ganancias cuando estoy en el lado largo de la fuelza :rolleye:

---------- Post added 10-abr-2013 at 17:30 ----------

largo ibex 8140 :Baile: me parece que en un par de sesiones estamos cerrando el gap en 8500 :Aplauso:


----------



## Tio Masclet (10 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ayer por la noche al ver la posibilidad de abrir por encima de la bajista de corto plazo en el ibex y con gap me dije , MV si hay gap entra y no salgas hasta el cierre , pero se ve que me puede el siemprebajismo , se me hace dificil dejar correr las ganancias cuando estoy en el lado largo de la fuelza :rolleye:
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-abr-2013 at 17:30 ----------
> 
> largo ibex 8140 :Baile: me parece que en un par de sesiones estamos cerrando el gap en 8500 :Aplauso:



Se ha ganado un thanks por su umidá.


----------



## Janus (10 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cool janus con FFC, hasta 8.5 vía libre! :Aplauso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-abr-2013 at 16:15 ----------
> 
> ...



My friend, it's banned to get off below 17.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Abr 2013)

He is our Saviour:

[YOUTUBE]9CznPhtgE_Y[/YOUTUBE]


:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Se ha ganado un thanks por su umidá.



un viejo dicho que acabo de inventar dice que " la soberbia es humildad en si misma " y MV es soberbio a mas no poder :no:

a los que les gusta un poco el analisis TECNICO y no los sistemah IA , les dire que esto es casi con toda probabilidad un rally dentro de un probable triangulo , el gapsito que hemos dejado en 7897-7905 lo cerraremos pero primero hay que cerrar el que esta en 8540 , a bueno y un poco de misticismo fijense en el estocastico en diario del ibex , la tipica formacion que precede a un rally 



esto es misticismo del weno ejpertitos :bla:


----------



## Claca (10 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> @Claca: Pensaba que ibas al gimnasio a la clase de aerobic



No, no, eso sólo lo hacen las tías o el escalafón más bajo de la cadena trófica homopredatoria, para un heterosexual eso no es una opción. Me explico. Mi gimnasio está situado en el llamado triángulo de la muerte del arcoíris cruzado (bueno, me he inventado el nombre, pero siempre debe haber algún triángulo, como diría el minino, y además así suena gayer, pero igualmente amenazante), de forma que el porcentaje de varones heterosexuales en el gimnasio es cercano al 30%. Eso es algo que se nota el primer día cuando todo son sonrisitas, guiños y preguntas de por qué usas gel de baño en vez de las pastillas de jabón ultraresbalantes de la casa "el bucanero feliz". Es un ambiente extraño e inquietante y te ves obligado a ponerte fuerte como medida primaria de protección, pues ellos, aunque a nosotros no nos resulta inteligible, se rigen por un estricto código estético que determina quién es la presa y quién el cazador, de forma que por el tamaño del bíceps y el tono de voz es posible saber si te consideran una florecilla a merced del apetito del abejorro o un oso voraz que... buf, mejor lo dejo aquí.

A lo que iba, la cuestión es que a medida que te pones fuerte adviertes como cada vez los esporádicos acercamientos se ven sensiblemente reducidos en número porque saben que estás muy por encima y que no tienen nada que hacer, pero, al mismo tiempo, empiezas a llamar la atención de otros predadores de mayor tamaño que hasta entonces no te hacían ni caso, pero que ahora te empiezan a ver con ojos golosos al haber mejorado físicamente. No veáis lo mal que se pasa cuando un día ves entrar en la sala un Negrosaurus Gay de 120kilos de masa muscular. Hay amigo, ese día sabes que no vas a poder dejar las pesas nunca. ¿Vigorexia? No, simple y llana supervivencia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> My friend, it's banned to get off below 17.



Joder Janus.... eres un Lorealista de cuidao, ten preausión con los 8.5 que es la zona de activación del doble techo.

edit @ Claca :XX: :XX: :XX: 

edit2:

[YOUTUBE]ScXfv3CbLuw[/YOUTUBE]

*Gestor de la cosa pública*: "_Reformas de hondo calado himportante_" :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Abr 2013)

bueno hasta las 17h fue un día perfecto a ver si mañana no van a venir los osos


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2013)

bueno ya no doy mas la brasa , sin trollear les digo mis bienamados que las herramientas de MV el maestro de sabiduria , las mundialmente reconocidas " TONTERIAS " de MV me dicen que en un par de sesiones cerramos el gap del 8540 y nos giramos inmediatamente a la baja , ese es el escenario que MV maneja asi que tengan cuidado porque el ojete frescor puede tornar rapidamente en ojete calor muy intenso :no:


----------



## Janus (10 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Joder Janus.... eres un Lorealista de cuidao, ten preausión con los 8.5 que es la zona de activación del doble techo.
> 
> edit @ Claca :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver, en 8,5 me apeo como está mandado. Desde 6,79.

---------- Post added 10-abr-2013 at 17:54 ----------

Vigilen AMD, el próximo velón verde si llega es la señal alcista.

---------- Post added 10-abr-2013 at 17:54 ----------

Vigilen el SP, no sería la primera vez que aparece un velón rojo que desarticula un velón verde de fuga.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos a ver, en 8,5 me apeo como está mandado. Desde 6,79.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Ok, ok. Creí que ibas a piñón como con Gamesa. Que FCC tiene más trampas que una peli de chinos. A no ser que venga un deep guano creo que llegará a esos 8.5€.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (10 Abr 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Lo malo de FCC es que no la compras y un día de estos sube un +10% y te quedas con cara de lol por no haber comprado.



Perdónenme si me repito, pero creo que vale la pena viste este mensaje de hace 2 días...


----------



## atman (10 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Gracias por el aviso. Ábralo, le trolearemos el hilo convenientemente con boobies.



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/412351-cuidado-fondos-garantizados-de-nueva-contratacion.html#post8770615


Claca... :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Abr 2013)

Pepe Luí se sale..

Imagen en portada


----------



## tarrito (10 Abr 2013)

+


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2013)

el sp500 imparable , mañana gap al alza en el ibex :baba: el viernes cargo cortos con tres cojones :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Abr 2013)

Hoy toca barbas a las 20:00h


----------



## LOLO08 (10 Abr 2013)

Claca , el negro ese de tu gym es..PANDOOOORRRROOOO! que te quiere invitar a unas birrrraassss....

Pd: Gamusinos al poder!!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Abr 2013)

Cuecen habas en todos sitios....

_*Feijóo admite adjudicaciones a Dorado que continuaron con el bipartito*_

Interstitial - Noticia


----------



## atman (10 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cuecen habas en todos sitios....
> 
> _*Feijóo admite adjudicaciones a Dorado que continuaron con el bipartito*_
> 
> Interstitial - Noticia



Esto es como la lotería... al final te preguntas: "Joer, con la cantidad de premios que dan en todas partes y que a mí nunca me toca..." Luego te enteras de que para que toque hay que jugar y tal...


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Abr 2013)

a votar 

Sentimiento de Mercado

I'm bearish


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2013)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...r-gacela-acaba-de-soltar-111.html#post8521131
> 
> ...





muertoviviente dijo:


> los 7000 de MV el maestro de sabiduria , noticias frescas claca :rolleye:
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-abr-2013 at 22:49 ----------
> 
> ...





muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora aniquilaremos el espiritu de los bajistas , a cada cerdo le llega su san valentin :no:





juanfer dijo:


> Cuidado una cosa es buscar largos intradia para sacar unos pipos, pero aun nos queda el gap del eurostoxx y estamos a 11 pipos, con lo que yo creo que aun queda una bajadita importante.





muertoviviente dijo:


> a mi me vas a contar lo del gap del eurostoxx :rolleye:
> 
> ese gap no lo van a cerrar , a su debido momento se lo saltaran con otro gap , esta vez a la baja





juanfer dijo:


> El lunes puede ser un buen dia para cerrarlo, estamos en 2590 y el gap esta en 2578.





muertoviviente dijo:


> no te cierres solo en el gap , hay alguna cosilla mas :fiufiu:
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-abr-2013 at 14:24 ----------
> 
> ...





muertoviviente dijo:


> en el ibex las gacelas estan en el lado corto , pero acabaremos con esos bajistas porque tenemos humildad y FED mucha FED





j-z dijo:


> El churribex parece que está calcando la caída del año pasado por estas fechas, el abril de 2012 se cerró sobre 6800 y el despeñe tb se inició en 8650.





muertoviviente dijo:


> que recuerdos , eso si que fue guano de calidad :rolleye:
> 
> pero ahora no sera igual
> 
> ...





Pepitoria dijo:


> Y es que no le veo además soporte alguno de entidad. Pienso que nos podemos ir de cabeza a los mínimos de verano...



los 7000 de claca , que no te enteras chavalin , eso tuvo su logica en su momento , pero el tema de las bolsas es muy dinamico


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Abr 2013)

Gratz a los Gamesianos, FCCianos, Janusianos y Ganimidesianos.

Yo vendí mi largo el lunes 7795 ::


Edit: Anécdota del día => Director de oficina empresas SAB esta tarde afirmando que sabe de bolsa y la sigue.... sic "cada día miro El Expansión" :: Ni un jugador de profesional de póker hubiese podido aguantarse la risa ::


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Gratz a los Gamesianos, FCCianos, Janusianos y Ganimidesianos.
> 
> Yo vendí mi largo el lunes 7795 ::



comprando caro y vendiendo barato eh gacelon :ouch:


si la bolsa sube mucho el gacelerio se vuelve siemprealcista y si baja mucho el gacelerio se vuelve siemprebajista , cuanto os queda por aprender :rolleye:


----------



## juanfer (10 Abr 2013)

Valdetronco dijo:


> Sí claro, es la carta-súplica de Ruizma a D. Emilio...



Lo que me ha hecho gracia del castuzo Ruizma es que estos pensaban que con un llamada se soluciona el problema.


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> comprando caro y vendiendo barato eh gacelon :ouch:
> 
> 
> si la bolsa sube mucho el gacelerio se vuelve siemprealcista y si baja mucho el gacelerio se vuelve siemprebajista , cuanto os queda por aprender :rolleye:



Compré más abajo, solo cierro operaciones en verde, y no me refiero a esto como usted :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2013)

repartir los owneds es una ardua tarea , me voy a dormir pezkeñines mañana aniquilaremos a los bajistas , nuestra sera la victoria porque somos humildes :no:

---------- Post added 10-abr-2013 at 21:44 ----------




R3v3nANT dijo:


> Compré más abajo, solo cierro operaciones en verde, y no me refiero a esto como usted :no:



mi papertrading dice que nos vamos a los 8600 aprox , aplique el sentimiento contrario muertovivientista y forrese


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Abr 2013)

Al final será verdad que gana platita y le ha dado para comprarse un teclado con hhhhhhh


----------



## bertok (10 Abr 2013)

Hoooooooooooooola ::

[YOUTUBE]vn3m15eDCvk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## wetpiñata (10 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> repartir los owneds es una ardua tarea , me voy a dormir pezkeñines mañana aniquilaremos a los bajistas , nuestra sera la victoria porque somos humildes :no:
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-abr-2013 at 21:44 ----------
> 
> ...



No me creo que se vaya a la cama sin esperar al cierre del sp que va a marcar máximo histórico... Con el subidón que usted lleva


----------



## tarrito (10 Abr 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Edit: Anécdota del día => Director de oficina empresas SAB esta tarde afirmando que sabe de bolsa y la sigue.... sic "cada día miro El Expansión" :: Ni un jugador de profesional de póker hubiese podido aguantarse la risa ::









:Aplauso: :XX:

edito:

debería contestarle; 
"Expansión está bien pero yo soy mas de Cinco Dias ... tambíen apoyo mi operativa en gráficos Renko" ... y se le queda mirando fijamente ::

:XX:


----------



## juanfer (10 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los 7000 de claca , que no te enteras chavalin , eso tuvo su logica en su momento , pero el tema de las bolsas es muy dinamico




A veces es mejor perderse algún rally que no por estar dentro esperando al rally te hagan tragar un SL doloroso. 

Lo que cada vez nos lo ponen más complicado estos leoncios para aprovechar los rallys.


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Abr 2013)

muy bueno

El último órdago - Economía Directa 10-04-2013 en mp3 (10/04 a las 10:59:57) 01:18:07 1937100 - iVoox


----------



## Janus (10 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Hoooooooooooooola ::
> 
> [YOUTUBE]vn3m15eDCvk[/YOUTUBE]



Ke ases?, aún en la trinchera?.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Abr 2013)

A los 1600

Sin compasión


----------



## gamba (10 Abr 2013)

No lo he seguido mucho pero el crash de Bitcoin se merece al menos una gráfica, por si alguien se quedó hoy con ganas de guano.







Justo esta mañana un compañero de oficina me contaba la maravillosa inversión que es el Bitcoin, espero que no hubiera metido mucho


----------



## bertok (10 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ke ases?, aún en la trinchera?.



Cazando pepitos premium ::


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Abr 2013)

gamba dijo:


> No lo he seguido mucho pero el crash de Bitcoin se merece al menos una gráfica, por si alguien se quedó hoy con ganas de guano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como el Rafa Mora en Bankia...

Dios Santo, que Niagara!!


----------



## Janus (10 Abr 2013)

Veremos en breve una bajada de 100 pipos en SP, los 1599 son un buen número.


----------



## ponzi (10 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Como el Rafa Mora en Bankia...
> 
> Dios Santo, que Niagara!!



Creo que han pasado desapercibidas 3-4 empresas que dije hace dos noches.....Una de ellas es de esas que os gustan a los AT.....ORCO 


http://www.google.com/finance?cid=669913

Mirar el grafico a 10 años, aún me preguntó quien compro algo así y con ese nombre


----------



## Janus (10 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Cazando pepitos premium ::



Pues te vas a jartar aunque preveo que no entren a tus precios de derribo. El mercado está lleno de optimismo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Abr 2013)

Ese gráfico es horario y esa ostia de hoy? :8:



gamba dijo:


> No lo he seguido mucho pero el crash de Bitcoin se merece al menos una gráfica, por si alguien se quedó hoy con ganas de guano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ponzi (10 Abr 2013)

Su pagina


http://www.orco-realestate.com


Mirar los alquileres en Berlin....por 850 eu al mes 350 metros....


----------



## Abner (10 Abr 2013)

Hoy han distribuido como cabrones, cerca de 1500 contratos para esta subida. El saldo es aún positivo, les quedarían unos +850 contratos. Supongo que para deshacerse de lo que acumularon desde la bajada del 25 de marzo tendrán que hacer algún amago más de bajada para recoger papel y soltarlo más arriba. Si llegamos a los 8400, me vuelvo a pasar a decir "siyalodecíayo"..... o algo. ::


----------



## Janus (10 Abr 2013)

A classic.

[YOUTUBE]0UjsXo9l6I8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Abr 2013)

baya mielda de ploreahtaim

pongo BTC y me sale los biscuits esos pa aser chalts!!!


----------



## bertok (10 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> A classic.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]0UjsXo9l6I8[/YOUTUBE]



*Temazo*

[YOUTUBE]CDgvMaQLRgs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Abr 2013)

ponzi, alquileres entre 4 y 5 €/m^2

Timados estamos siendo :ouch:


----------



## ponzi (10 Abr 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Hoy han distribuido como cabrones, cerca de 1500 contratos para esta subida. El saldo es aún positivo, les quedarían unos +850 contratos. Supongo que para deshacerse de lo que acumularon desde la bajada del 25 de marzo tendrán que hacer algún amago más de bajada para recoger papel y soltarlo más arriba. Si llegamos a los 8400, me vuelvo a pasar a decir "siyalodecíayo"..... o algo. ::



Tiene toda la pinta de recompra de cortos asi pillan la caída desde mas arriba....Mirar una que me gusta mucho por su consejo de administracion Abengoa. Cada vez tiene mas cortos y ahora viene la artilleria pesada, mucho ojito que blackrock son palabras mayores



http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortas.aspx?nif=A-41002288


----------



## ponzi (10 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ponzi, alquileres entre 4 y 5 €/m^2
> 
> Timados estamos siendo :ouch:



No me extraña que los negocios quiebren, un alquiler en una zona comercial en Madrid es un autentico pastizal, en muchos casos su coste supera al laboral. No me digas que el nombre no es divertido, la he buscado aposta para el foro "Orco real state"


----------



## Abner (10 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> A classic.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]0UjsXo9l6I8[/YOUTUBE]



caca. La versión sin mierdi-rap le pega mil vueltas

[YOUTUBE]6PHOeXIPNZE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Tiene toda pinta que están recompra do cortos para pillar la caída desde mas arriba....Mirar una que me gusta mucho por su consejo de administracion Abengoa. Cada vez tiene mas cortos y ahora viene la artilleria pesada, mucho ojito que blackrock son palabras mayores
> 
> 
> 
> CNMV - Notificaciones de posiciones cortas



Me estas provocando:


Mentar el consejo de administración de Putengoa
ya, ni poner bien un puto link!!!!!


----------



## bertok (10 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No me extraña que los negocios quiebren, un alquiler en una zona comercial en Madrid es un autentico pastizal, en muchos casos su coste supera al laboral. No me digas que el nombre no es divertido, la he buscado aposta para el foro "Orco real state"


----------



## Janus (10 Abr 2013)

Vamos a por otra y ésta mu'bonita.

[YOUTUBE]oLclkP9x_68[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pollastre (10 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los 7000 de claca , que no te enteras chavalin , eso tuvo su logica en su momento , pero el tema de las bolsas es muy dinamico




Pero cómo se dirige tan chungamente a los foreros, malvado Gatencio, de apellido Trolencio.

Eso que dice Ud. no es correcto, y tampoco es justo.

¿Conoce la diferencia entre lo justo y lo correcto? Permítame, se la explico.

Un dedo en el culo entra justo, pero no es lo correcto.

Aunque en su caso, tras todas las operaciones perdedoras que lleva cantando en los últimos dos años, más que orto-ojete a estas alturas tendrá Ud. un ojo de buey. 

Así pues, si su "amplia" fisionomía culera le impide a Ud. conocer el concepto de "lo justo", tal vez tendré que disculparle a Ud. por ignorar también qué es "lo correcto" ::::::::::


----------



## Abner (10 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Tiene toda la pinta de recompra de cortos asi pillan la caída desde mas arriba....Mirar una que me gusta mucho por su consejo de administracion Abengoa. Cada vez tiene mas cortos y ahora viene la artilleria pesada, mucho ojito que blackrock son palabras mayores
> 
> 
> 
> CNMV - Notificaciones de posiciones cortas



Puede ser, lo que pasa es que durante la acumulación de la bajada del 25 de marzo eran compras a largo, (claro que podrían ser en realidad cierres de cortos que vinieran de más arriba o algo así, no tengo datos de seguimiento tan atrás en el tiempo). Yo entiendo que lo que se ha producido hoy es realmente el cierre de algunas de las posiciones largas que acumularon en la bajada del 25. Ahora bien, si tienes datos de seguimiento de posiciones cortas en gran parte de los componentes del índice y realmente están abriendo más, la cosa sería como tú dices, se estarían preparando para una bajada gorda.


----------



## Durmiente (10 Abr 2013)

Mañana puede ser perfectamente un día de más (con nuevo gap al alza) a menos, cerrando más o menos por donde hoy...


----------



## Janus (10 Abr 2013)

Un dedo en el culo entra justo, pero no es lo correcto *aunque entre recto*


----------



## wetpiñata (11 Abr 2013)

Buenos días. 

Habemus papeles...

La contabilidad oficial del Partido Popular coincide con los 'papeles' de Luis Bárcenas- elEconomista.es Edición Móvil


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Abr 2013)

Uno de mis pasatiempos, buscar los curriculums de los castuzos:

This time, 

Expropiator

*Elena Cortés Jiménez*

_Consejera de Fomento y Vivienda de la Junta de Andalucía_








_Elena Cortés Jiménez (Priego de Córdoba, 1973) es licenciada en Sociología por la Universidad Nacional de Educación a Distancia. Responsable de Política Institucional del Consejo Andaluz de IU LV-CA y miembro del Comité Central del Partido Comunista de Andalucía, inició su militancia política en las Juventudes Comunistas de Andalucía durante las movilizaciones estudiantiles de 1991 en favor de la paz y contra la primera Guerra del Golfo. Desde entonces es militante del PCE y de IU LV-CA.

La nueva consejera de Fomento y Vivienda ha sido concejala delegada de Educación e Infancia del Ayuntamiento de Córdoba entre 2003 y 2011, así como portavoz de IU en la Diputación de Córdoba durante el mismo periodo._​
[YOUTUBE]weMfQGVFEKQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (11 Abr 2013)

Mexicano Slim aumenta su participación accionarial en América Móvil :fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (11 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Uno de mis pasatiempos, buscar los curriculums de los castuzos:
> 
> This time,
> 
> ...



Muy bueno, pero hay que buscar sus vinculaciones familiares y sus cv extraoficiales....que curioso que se haya olvidado de un pequeño detalle,fue consejera de cajasur


http://www.laopiniondemalaga.es/andalucia/2012/05/05/sociologa-le-apasiona-mar/504199.html


De 2005 a 2010


http://www.teinteresa.es/espana/Cajasur-desahucios-Elena-Cortes-consejera_0_897510424.html


----------



## Claca (11 Abr 2013)

Buenos días,

Sobre FCC me gustaría recordar este post:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sto-ibex-35-marzo-2012-a-240.html#post5973523







Esos arranques en FCC son típicos y suelen quedar en nada y, como vemos, todavía sigue por debajo de la primera resistencia.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas incluido claca y su 7000


----------



## ponzi (11 Abr 2013)

Hay una cosa que no termino de encontrar y no se el porque lo tiene tan escondido. De quien es familia la consejera?

http://economia.elpais.com/economia/2012/06/24/actualidad/1340572838_165806.html

con 32 años socióloga comunista y consejera de cajasur (caja de la iglesia)

http://www.elplural.com/2012/12/29/...s-clientes-el-importe-de-las-clausulas-suelo/


----------



## locojaen (11 Abr 2013)

Lo mismo digo una locura, pero como veis B.Sabadell?


----------



## Claca (11 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas incluido claca y su 7000



A ti también. Y el tema de los 7.000, lo vengo diciendo desde antes de que se perdieran los 8.000, quiero decir, no es algo que dependa del comportamiento más reciente (o más futuro) del IBEX, sino que lo digo en función de una pauta que se ha repetido desde el 2007.


----------



## ponzi (11 Abr 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Puede ser, lo que pasa es que durante la acumulación de la bajada del 25 de marzo eran compras a largo, (claro que podrían ser en realidad cierres de cortos que vinieran de más arriba o algo así, no tengo datos de seguimiento tan atrás en el tiempo). Yo entiendo que lo que se ha producido hoy es realmente el cierre de algunas de las posiciones largas que acumularon en la bajada del 25. Ahora bien, si tienes datos de seguimiento de posiciones cortas en gran parte de los componentes del índice y realmente están abriendo más, la cosa sería como tú dices, se estarían preparando para una bajada gorda.






Es difícil saberlo 100%, en la CNMV vienen los movimientos con brocha gorda, en bme si que vienen los datos diarios (posiciones cortas netas del día). Para algunos valores yo creo que si que han sido cierre de posiciones cortas para abrir las nuevas desde mas arriba




Claca dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Sobre FCC me gustaría recordar este post:
> 
> ...



En este caso son cierre de cortos, aquí si que se ve de forma clara.


http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortas.aspx?nif=A-28037224


Con la traca que le han metido en abril aun no apostaría a largo plazo por ellos


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2013)

Claca dijo:


> A ti también. Y el tema de los 7.000, lo vengo diciendo desde antes de que se perdieran los 8.000, quiero decir, no es algo que dependa del comportamiento más reciente (o más futuro) del IBEX, sino que lo digo en función de una pauta que se ha repetido desde el 2007.



los 7000 tambien los veia hace un tiempo y por lo mismo que tu , pero MV tiene el conocimiento y por eso es capaz de ver mas alla de lo evidente , por eso con el pasar del tiempo los 7000 ya no los veo :no:

ahora veo los 11k incluso 12,4k , pero primero tenemos que debilitar a la jran bajista con una figura lateral pa luego romperla y volar , probablemente en 2 meses o asi , sino lo consigue pues pabajo pero en 2 meses o asi , no antes :Baile:


----------



## locojaen (11 Abr 2013)

a lo loco, dentro en el Sabadell a 1,498€


----------



## ponzi (11 Abr 2013)

No se si seguir rebuscando en el largo manto de cajasur....se van a llevar el premio gordo en irregularidades bancarias

http://www.diariodesevilla.es/artic...ajasur/extravio/los/ahorros/sus/clientes.html



 http://kaosenlared.net/secciones/i...tra-los-sacerdotes-que-dirigían-cajasur.html 


http://www.ideal.es/granada/v/20101228/granada/constructora-motril-denuncia-cajasur-20101228.html


----------



## Sin_Perdón (11 Abr 2013)

Fuera de Arcelor perdiendo comisiones. No subió nada ayer y sigue sin estar muy católica hoy. :no:


----------



## ponzi (11 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me estas provocando:
> 
> 
> Mentar el consejo de administración de Putengoa
> ya, ni poner bien un puto link!!!!!



Mira como veo el foro....mi panel es en plan lowcost


----------



## ponzi (11 Abr 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Fuera de Arcelor perdiendo comisiones. No subió nada ayer y sigue sin estar muy católica hoy. :no:



sigue sin cortos

http://www.cnmv.es/portal/Consultas/DatosEntidad.aspx?nif=N0181056C


----------



## Sin_Perdón (11 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> sigue sin cortos
> 
> CNMV - Búsqueda por entidades



Gracias. Sigo pensando que está barata pero el momento lo es todo como sabes.


----------



## ponzi (11 Abr 2013)

No me digáis que Griñan no tiene su gracia


http://www.eleconomista.es/intersti...0-viviendas-publicas-vacias-de-Andalucia.html


A no, que estas no se tocan


----------



## ponzi (11 Abr 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Gracias. Sigo pensando que está barata pero el momento lo es todo como sabes.



Intentar acertar el timing en una acerera es como intentar adivinar a que huelen las nubes


----------



## Sin_Perdón (11 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Intentar acertar el timing en una acerera es como intentar adivinar a que huelen las nubes



Por cierto, he estado mirando la web de la cnmv. ¿Donde está exactamente el dato de posiciones cortas? Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## Topongo (11 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Intentar acertar el timing en una acerera es como intentar adivinar a que huelen las nubes



Yo creo que me voy a salir también, no me convence el dividendo que tiene por el momento y mi cartera se basa en eso en l/p y empresas con dividendos.
El tema , a por cual ir?


----------



## juanfer (11 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No me digáis que Griñan no tiene su gracia
> 
> 
> Griñán elude multar a las 60.000 viviendas públicas vacías de Andalucía - elEconomista.es
> ...



Los castuzos van hacer cualquier cosa para mantenerse en el poder. 

Estan confrontando a la sociedad constantemente.

Emigrantes-nativos
Alquileres-propietarios.
Jubilados-activos
Parados-activos
Funcionarios-autonomos.
......


Divide y venceras, y esperate que no se inventen algún enemigo extrangero lo hemos visto tantas veces.

Pero el enemigo es la casta politico financiera que dirige este país, que encima lo hacen fatal.


----------



## ponzi (11 Abr 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Por cierto, he estado mirando la web de la cnmv. ¿Donde está exactamente el dato de posiciones cortas? Gracias anticipadas.



Yo lo miro por "busqueda por entidades" y "posiciones cortas"pero hay un forero que sabe un link mas directo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Abr 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Yo creo que me voy a salir también, no me convence el dividendo que tiene por el momento y mi cartera se basa en eso en l/p y empresas con dividendos.
> El tema , a por cual ir?



e-on es la hostia, y portugal telecom ya ni le digo!!!!


----------



## Topongo (11 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> e-on es la hostia, y portugal telecom ya ni le digo!!!!



Ahora las miro, no se si será torleada o no 

---------- Post added 11-abr-2013 at 09:56 ----------

Creo que volveré a SAN para hacer honor a mi avatar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Abr 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Ahora las miro, no se si será torleada o no
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-abr-2013 at 09:56 ----------
> 
> Creo que volveré a SAN para hacer honor a mi avatar.



(las eónicas las llevamos alguno , las PTC yo )

eón no compraría ahora... si acaso si rompo 14.5 para arriba, pero ya es arriesgado. La otra tb es tarde -


----------



## Maravedi (11 Abr 2013)

A mi la única que me esta dando alguna alegría es jazztel el resto pluff


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Abr 2013)

ponzi sabes cuál es la cnmv alemana y la usana?

gracias


----------



## Sin_Perdón (11 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> (las eónicas las llevamos alguno , las PTC yo )
> 
> eón no compraría ahora... si acaso si rompo 14.5 para arriba, pero ya es arriesgado. La otra tb es tarde -



Pirata, olvidé decir que ayer vendí mis eonicas a última hora.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (11 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> sigue sin cortos
> 
> CNMV - Búsqueda por entidades



¿Podría alguien aclarar cómo se miran las posiciones cortas de las entidades?
Llevo un rato urgando y no hay manera.
Gracias de antebrazo.

Edito; Ya está.
CNMV - Posiciones cortas. Consulta de notificaciones


----------



## Lechu (11 Abr 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Por cierto, he estado mirando la web de la cnmv. ¿Donde está exactamente el dato de posiciones cortas? Gracias anticipadas.



Si te vale esta tusAcciones - Acciones Prestadas

Acciones prestadas 2013-04-10

La siguiente tabla muestra los saldos de acciones prestadas para todos los valores del Mercado Continuo, así como su variación respecto al día, semana y mes anterior. Puedes visualizar los datos como número de acciones, como su equivalente en euros, o como porcentaje respecto al total de acciones emitidas.

También puedes ordenar la tabla en función de cualquier columna, simplemente seleccionando su título, y pulsar en el nombre de un valor para ver su evolución histórica.

(Datos: Bolsa de Madrid, 2013-04-10 21:37)


----------



## Sin_Perdón (11 Abr 2013)

lechu dijo:


> Si te vale esta tusAcciones - Acciones Prestadas
> 
> Acciones prestadas 2013-04-10
> 
> ...



Aclarado, gracias.


----------



## ponzi (11 Abr 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ponzi sabes cuál es la cnmv alemana y la usana?
> 
> gracias



Me temo que no se como localizarlo.En usa esta la sec pero no se donde estan las posiciones cortas, de haberlo sabido me habria enterado de los cortos de first solar


----------



## sr.anus (11 Abr 2013)

EL poco guano de calidad de hoy:

Gas Natural, es la peor del Ibex 35, con descensos del 2,20% hasta los 14,4700 euros, después de que Goldman Sachs haya rebajado su consejo a vender desde neutral, mientras que ha mantenido comprar en REE. Los analistas del bróker estadounidense prevén otros 2.000 millones de euros de recortes por parte del Gobierno, que afectarán a las utilities domésticas durante los próximos 3 a 6 meses.

Goldman Sachs ha rebajado de manera significativa sus previsiones de beneficios para ambas compañías. 


actualmente mas dl 3% de calidad descendente


----------



## ponzi (11 Abr 2013)

lechu dijo:


> Si te vale esta tusAcciones - Acciones Prestadas
> 
> Acciones prestadas 2013-04-10
> 
> ...



La tabla esta genial, pero son las acciones prestadas, antes despues de mirar las posiciones cortas miraba los datos que tienes de bme,pero era un lio de mucho cuidado rebuscar por el pdf asi que lo deje, es un indicador bastante bueno,se ve que hacen entre corto y corto, en la cnmv solo vienen las posiciones cortas declaradas ( cada 2 semanas) pero no como las manejan.Los cortos son acciones prestadas pero no todas las acciones prestadas son cortos


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2013)

que buen despioje hemos tenido  ahora si sin gacelillas ya podemos continuar :Baile:


----------



## paulistano (11 Abr 2013)

Madre mía....si seré el único que tiene vértigo en Gamesa......todos callados como putas, y cuando pega subidón aparecen los gamusinos de debajo de las piedras....ienso:


Yo la dejo ahí....por lo de la inmediata OPA y tal:XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Abr 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Pirata, olvidé decir que ayer vendí mis eonicas a última hora.



[YOUTUBE]Ao40l4MITI0[/YOUTUBE]

::


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2013)

eon se podra comprar a 0,50 y por cada 10 acciones regalaran un casco aleman de las de punta de lanza :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Me temo que no se como localizarlo.En usa esta la sec pero no se donde estan las posiciones cortas, de haberlo sabido me habria enterado de los cortos de first solar



El BATS es el tercer mercado de acciones de USA con un 12% de las transacciones. Ahí se publican a diario las posiciones cortas de todos los valores en el siguiente formato:


Market Center|Symbol|Date|Time|Short Sale Type|Size|Price|Link Indicator|Short Size
Z|QQQ|20130410|08:00:05|M|100|68.9200||
Z|FB|20130410|08:00:33|S|100|26.9500||
Z|ERX|20130410|08:00:51|S|100|65.0000||
Z|VXX|20130410|08:00:54|M|600|19.1400||
Z|WOR|20130410|08:01:08|S|900|32.2800||


BATS Exchange | Short Sale Daily Reports


Si suponemos que las posiciojes cortas están equidistribuidas en todos los mercados,en realidad no se por qué rtendría que ser así, pero no nos queda otra, puede dar una idea de por donde van los tiros. Tengo un programa por ahí en el que le introducías el valor a buscar y te representaba la variación de las posis cortas en el tiempo. A ver si lo busco


----------



## Sin_Perdón (11 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]Ao40l4MITI0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ::



No sabe usted hasta que punto .


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> eon se podra comprar a 0,50 y por cada 10 acciones regalaran un casco aleman de las de punta de lanza :no:



Para usted han sacado una edición DELUXE!



Spoiler


----------



## Tio Masclet (11 Abr 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Madre mía....si seré el único que tiene vértigo en Gamesa......todos callados como putas, y cuando pega subidón aparecen los gamusinos de debajo de las piedras....ienso:
> 
> 
> Yo la dejo ahí....por lo de la inmediata OPA y tal:XX:



No se apure compañero. Yo sigo ahí.
¿Montamos el autobús para ir a la JGA? o vamos cada uno por su cuenta y quedamos en la puerta el día 18 y nos tomamos unos vinos.
Después podemos entrar con todas nuestras acciones sindicadas y pedimos un consejero para el HVI35.
Propongo a Janus para ese puesto. Creo que nos defendera bien cuando presenten la OPA.

---------- Post added 11-abr-2013 at 11:33 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Para usted han sacado una edición DELUXE!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Don Piratón, yo también sigo con las eónicas. Estoy pensando en dejarlas a muy, muy largo plazo, por lo de los dos euros: el del norte y el del sur.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Abr 2013)

Del hilo de bitcoins....viene el hermano jemelo del jato!!!!


clapham dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Del hilo de bitcoins....viene el hermano jemelo del jato!!!!



Repleto de humildad...:XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Del hilo de bitcoins....viene el hermano jemelo del jato!!!!



eso del bitcoin parece un chicharro pero a lo bestia :ouch:

por el amor de lol nunca habia visto tanta soberbia :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Abr 2013)

La idea de BTC es cojonuda, en el sentido de un dinero no controlado por los bancos centrales. Pero creo que seha convertido en una especie de poker online lleno de siemprealcistas. Y claro, como el mercado es alcista, hasta el más tonto gana dinero.

Le voy a sugerir a Mister P. que ponga a su niña a currar a saco con los BTC, para sacarle toda la pasta a los pardillos. ::

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/5ccfe29f-eaf2-4e7c-8c08-9b97bd27078b/04.11.2013-11.55.14.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/5ccfe29f-eaf2-4e7c-8c08-9b97bd27078b/04.11.2013-11.55.14.png" width="785" height="300" border="0" /></a>


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La idea de BTC es cojonuda, en el sentido de un dinero no controlado por los bancos centrales. Pero creo que seha convertido en una especie de poker online lleno de siemprealcistas. Y claro, como el mercado es alcista, hasta el más tonto gana dinero.
> 
> Le voy a sugerir a Mister P. que ponga a su niña a currar a saco con los BTC, para sacarle toda la pasta a los pardillos. ::



les quieres sacar la pasta a los de tu gremio ? :8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> les quieres sacar la pasta a los de tu gremio ? :8:



Bah, le iba a postear un artículo que hablaba de su labor profesional. En él, se alertaba a los usuarios de zonas de crossing ante el peligro de chaperos extorsionadores. Pero hoy me ha hecho reir un par de veces sr. Jatencio, así que no lo haré.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bah, le iba a postear un artículo que hablaba de su labor profesional. En él, se alertaba a los usuarios de zonas de crossing ante el peligro de chaperos extorsionadores. Pero hoy me ha hecho reir un par de veces sr. Jatencio, así que no lo haré.



pues thankee coño :o


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pues thankee coño :o


----------



## ghkghk (11 Abr 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Madre mía....si seré el único que tiene vértigo en Gamesa......todos callados como putas, y cuando pega subidón aparecen los gamusinos de debajo de las piedras....ienso:
> 
> 
> Yo la dejo ahí....por lo de la inmediata OPA y tal:XX:




Yo la tengo también. Pero no de tan abajo ni muy cargado. 2.700 acciones a 2.43 o similar.


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Me temo que no se como localizarlo.En usa esta la sec pero no se donde estan las posiciones cortas, de haberlo sabido me habria enterado de los cortos de first solar



entonces esa es una buena pregunta para janus


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Abr 2013)

TR parec que llegara a los 40, que putada y yo pillado en el etf del ibex, a ver si subimos hasta los 8500 y me salgo


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La idea de BTC es cojonuda, en el sentido de un dinero no controlado por los bancos centrales. Pero creo que seha convertido en una especie de poker online lleno de siemprealcistas. Y claro, como el mercado es alcista, hasta el más tonto gana dinero.
> 
> Le voy a sugerir a Mister P. que ponga a su niña a currar a saco con los BTC, para sacarle toda la pasta a los pardillos. ::
> 
> <!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/5ccfe29f-eaf2-4e7c-8c08-9b97bd27078b/04.11.2013-11.55.14.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/5ccfe29f-eaf2-4e7c-8c08-9b97bd27078b/04.11.2013-11.55.14.png" width="785" height="300" border="0" /></a>



Tan sencillo como que no está regulado por nada ni por nadie.

Una gigantesca partida de poker...


----------



## ghkghk (11 Abr 2013)

Al hilo de una idea que he tenido en el hilo de la dación en pago:

La jugada es tener la casa pagada a día de hoy, pedir una hipoteca sobre ella, tener el dinero pagando por él pongamos un 3.5% (euribor más 3%) y si aprueban eso, comprar tras el catacrock de precios. Si no, pues la cancelas. No habrás perdido mucho dinero a poco que muevas bien el líquido durante este periodo. Incluso quizá ganado algo.

Es la jugada inversa a lo que hacían los pepitos en el 2007. En aquel entonces, lo que hacía la gente era traer dinero del futuro para comprar a precios del presente. Esto sería coger dinero del presente para comprar a precios del futuro. Pongamos 5 años.

¿Opiniones?

PD. También vale para meterlo todo en Repsol a 8 euros en los 3.600 del Ibex...


----------



## juanfer (11 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Al hilo de una idea que he tenido en el hilo de la dación en pago:
> 
> La jugada es tener la casa pagada a día de hoy, pedir una hipoteca sobre ella, tener el dinero pagando por él pongamos un 3.5% (euribor más 3%) y si aprueban eso, comprar tras el catacrock de precios. Si no, pues la cancelas. No habrás perdido mucho dinero a poco que muevas bien el líquido durante este periodo. Incluso quizá ganado algo.
> 
> ...




El problema tal como esta montado aqui el sistema, la banca siempre gana.


----------



## amago45 (11 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Al hilo de una idea que he tenido en el hilo de la dación en pago:
> 
> La jugada es tener la casa pagada a día de hoy, pedir una hipoteca sobre ella, tener el dinero pagando por él pongamos un 3.5% (euribor más 3%) y si aprueban eso, comprar tras el catacrock de precios. Si no, pues la cancelas. No habrás perdido mucho dinero a poco que muevas bien el líquido durante este periodo. Incluso quizá ganado algo.
> 
> ...



Buén razonamiento ...
Pero cada vez sacar ese 3,5% anual de rendimiento a la segunda zipoteca se pondrá más complicado ... aunque para eso hay 'ejpertos jestores' patrimoniales ... :8:


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Abr 2013)

Esos 1600 asomando...


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Esos 1600 asomando...



sisoma :rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (11 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Al hilo de una idea que he tenido en el hilo de la dación en pago:
> 
> La jugada es tener la casa pagada a día de hoy, pedir una hipoteca sobre ella, tener el dinero pagando por él pongamos un 3.5% (euribor más 3%) y si aprueban eso, comprar tras el catacrock de precios. Si no, pues la cancelas. No habrás perdido mucho dinero a poco que muevas bien el líquido durante este periodo. Incluso quizá ganado algo.
> 
> ...



Yo tambien lo habia pensado pero nadie te dara mas del 70%-80% del valor de la tasacion ademas tendras que pagar las gestiones y mover las escrituras.Tienes un 20%-30% ya de primeras a tu contra y cuando el euribor suba te daras la galleta, no creo que se quede en el 0,5% eternamente.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Abr 2013)

Lo del BTC es enganchante, está cumpliendo una figura TESNICA del copón!!!


<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/3b17a32b-0862-4b85-89cc-af7c20bd7bb2/04.11.2013-16.17.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/3b17a32b-0862-4b85-89cc-af7c20bd7bb2/04.11.2013-16.17.png" width="785" height="300" border="0" /></a>

Es la leche!

---------- Post added 11-abr-2013 at 16:23 ----------

Joerhostia puta... estoy viendo una peli, "Dark Skies", pelos de punta en cada escena de los cojones.... quijoputa el director!


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Abr 2013)

para animar el tema, la chica del dia le a tocado a:
erika velez - Buscar con Google


----------



## ponzi (11 Abr 2013)

Acabo de enterarme de una obra de remodelacion concedida a acciona sobre el museo arqueologico...Dar un poquito de yeso pintar y remodelar un poquito las escaleras.....18 mill de euros para 28000 metros....como mola este pais.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo del BTC es enganchante, está cumpliendo una figura TESNICA del copón!!!
> 
> 
> <!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/3b17a32b-0862-4b85-89cc-af7c20bd7bb2/04.11.2013-16.17.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/3b17a32b-0862-4b85-89cc-af7c20bd7bb2/04.11.2013-16.17.png" width="785" height="300" border="0" /></a>
> ...



Noooo nos quitaran el record de Bankia nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Raponchi (11 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tan sencillo como que no está regulado por nada ni por nadie.
> 
> Una gigantesca partida de poker...




¿Seguro que no está "regulado" por nada ni por nadie?
Si hay dinero, me la juego a que hay una mafia.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Acabo de enterarme de una obra de remodelacion concedida a acciona sobre el museo arqueologico...Dar un poquito de yeso pintar y remodelar un poquito las escaleras.....18 mill de euros para 28000 metros....como mola este pais.



Estas cosas no pasaban con airteles y endesas de tanto en cuando. 8:

Esta el sp500 con menos fuerza que el peo un marica. Que venga el de zumosol. 

Estan con los presupuestos y esas cosas.


----------



## ponzi (11 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Noooo nos quitaran el record de Bankia nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



Mira el grafico de orco, supera al de bankia


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2013)

que sisome pepon cojones ya :no:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Mira el grafico de orco, supera al de bankia



Orco¿?::

No tengo ni idea que es, enlace.
Si es algo relacionado con las hijas de ZetaPato dejalo estar.


----------



## ghkghk (11 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo tambien lo habia pensado pero nadie te dara mas del 70%-80% del valor de la tasacion ademas tendras que pagar las gestiones y mover las escrituras.Tienes un 20%-30% ya de primeras a tu contra y cuando el euribor suba te daras la galleta, no creo que se quede en el 0,5% eternamente.



No entiendo a que te refieres con lo del 20-30% en contra... Realmente, es un prestamo pero al 3-4% en lugar del 7-8% que pediran una vez se termine de cerrar el grifo... Asegurandonos la liquidez para cuando los precios toquen fondo. Quiza con el 80% de hoy se puede comprar el 100% mas gastos del mañana...

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ghkghk (11 Abr 2013)

Atman, tus post va divulgandose por los facebooks del pais. JCB lo ha publicado en su muro (explicando autor y procedendia).

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (11 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> No entiendo a que te refieres con lo del 20-30% en contra... Realmente, es un prestamo pero al 3-4% en lugar del 7-8% que pediran una vez se termine de cerrar el grifo... Asegurandonos la liquidez para cuando los precios toquen fondo. Quiza con el 80% de hoy se puede comprar el 100% mas gastos del mañana...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



No solo es ese 20%-30% tambuen tienes el iva,el impuesto de transmisiones,lis gastos de notario,gastos bancarios y la novacion.Supongamos que pagastaste por tu piso 100.000 mas el iva al 7% y ahora te lo tasan en 80.000 imaginate un 80% son 64000 eu.Por 64000 eu de prestamo te estaras jugando 115.000-120.000 de tu propio patrimonio.


----------



## ponzi (11 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Orco¿?::
> 
> No tengo ni idea que es, enlace.
> Si es algo relacionado con las hijas de ZetaPato dejalo estar.



Mira el grafico a 10 años vista


http://www.google.com/finance?cid=669913


----------



## ghkghk (11 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No solo es ese 20%-30% tambuen tienes el iva,el impuesto de transmisiones,lis gastos de notario,gastos bancarios y la novacion.Supongamos que pagastaste por tu piso 100.000 mas el iva al 7% y ahora te lo tasan en 80.000 imaginate un 80% son 64000 eu.Por 64000 eu de prestamo te estaras jugando 115.000-120.000 de tu propio patrimonio.



Ah bueno, eso si. Arriesgando, que no perdiendo. Los 64.000 que me presten los tendria accesibles de un dia para otro (y mas). Mientras no se pierdan esos 64.000 y se les pueda dar algo de revalorizacion incluso, creo que los 64.000 de hoy van a tener menos valor que los 64.000 del 2017, con estrangulamiento brutal de la liquidez bancaria e intereses hipotecarios a euribor mas 7. Como todo, son suposiciones. Apostar y arriesgar. Pero me da que el que tenga liquidez en 5 años va a ser el rey del mambo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## sinnombrex (11 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Mira el grafico a 10 años vista
> 
> 
> Orco Property Group SA: EPA:ORC quotes & news - Google Finance



Que bonito y que miedo para los novatos... aunque siendo positivos esta en minimos para una inversion ::::


----------



## ponzi (11 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ah bueno, eso si. Arriesgando, que no perdiendo. Los 64.000 que me presten los tendria accesibles de un dia para otro (y mas). Mientras no se pierdan esos 64.000 y se les pueda dar algo de revalorizacion incluso, creo que los 64.000 de hoy van a tener menos valor que los 64.000 del 2017, con estrangulamiento brutal de la liquidez bancaria e intereses hipotecarios a euribor mas 7. Como todo, son suposiciones. Apostar y arriesgar. Pero me da que el que tenga liquidez en 5 años va a ser el rey del mambo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2





Ya pero te estarias jugando tu piso por mucho menos de lo que vale, creo que no compensa.Hasta que no se paga un piso a tocateja uno no se da cuenta de la mordida via impuestos.Con 64000 solo podrias comprarte un piso de 50.000.


----------



## Topongo (11 Abr 2013)

Bueno, he decidio quedarme en Mittal un tiempecillo, no la mantendré a demasiado L/p (tema dividendo) y la venderé si baja de 9,30.
Mi gestión es más pasiva que activa, pero bueno, veo una relativa posibildad al valor a lo largo de este año.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2013)

mantenemos los largos en el ibex con tres cojones , mañana mas :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Abr 2013)




----------



## ponzi (11 Abr 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Que bonito y que miedo para los novatos... aunque siendo positivos esta en minimos para una inversion ::::



Esa terra y jazztel son de mis favoritas


----------



## ponzi (11 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Y a 1650-1700  Tienes pendiente el grafico de burberry  si puedes tira un tiralineas al orco del hilo Tambien comente asml y parrot que han pasado desapercibidas


----------



## sinnombrex (11 Abr 2013)

Porque no puedo poner stops desde ING, sino hoy probaba con AMD (cae un 3% y ayer tambien retrocedio) con un paquetito lo suficientemente grande para que las comisiones se quedaran en el minimo.

No entiendo como ing no permite esas ordenes tan simples en mercados internacionales que un novato como yo ve esenciales.


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> para animar el tema, la chica del dia le a tocado a:
> erika velez - Buscar con Google




es usted mi ídolo, me acabo de enamorar, ven a mi erika :::´(

---------- Post added 11-abr-2013 at 18:42 ----------

hoy, los comentarios de chesco sin desperdicio

Japón y gasto público – Economía Directa 11-04-2013 | Colectivo Burbuja


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Abr 2013)

Some sort of Corralitou in BTC!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Some sort of Corralitou in BTC!!!



JUAS JUAS JUAS

:XX::XX::XX::XX:

Hasta no mucho se compraron un porsche con 30,... ahora ya veo a la gente agolpada a la puerta de... ¿Internet?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Abr 2013)

La gente es la hostia:



alembert dijo:


> *Hasta que no vendes no pierdes. El secreto es no ser avaricioso y si has comprado en 200$, vender en 400$ y no creer que se va a ir al infinito.*
> *Si antes baja, se trata de ir comprando más y así el precio medio va bajando y al final ganar mucho más.*
> *Si no sabes de esto o no te gusta ganar dinero deja a la gente tranquila*.



*Black LINE* Hasta que no vendes no pierdes.... PUTA CONTABILIDAD CREATIVA, como se llamaba eso, ¿ir en contra del sentido de la prudencia?



*RED LINE* Piramidando hasta valor medio cero :XX:








*PINK LINE* Just have to say:


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Abr 2013)

Dios mio , que mega pillada

El poker star este va a dejar pequeño a lo de las preferentes de bankia...

*Genius & champions everywhere!!!*


----------



## tarrito (11 Abr 2013)

es ustek malvado Piratón!







y yo le :Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Abr 2013)

~#############################################
GT resiste a trolear el hilo
GT resiste a trolear el hilo
GT resiste a trolear el hilo
GT resiste a trolear el hilo
GT resiste a trolear el hilo
~#############################################


----------



## jayco (11 Abr 2013)

A mi en el fondo me dan pena, son como los pepitos que se zipotecaban en 2007, sencillamente eran incapaces de aceptar la realidad.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Abr 2013)

Troleo o no troleo?


:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## jayco (11 Abr 2013)

Welcome to Buttcoin - The P2P crypto-currency for butts. - Buttcoin - It's Bitcoins with Butts! - Buttcoin.org

Noooooooooooo :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Tio Masclet (11 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Troleo o no troleo?
> 
> 
> :XX: :XX: :XX:



Anímese y ponga el enlace para seguirle.
No sería trolear, a lo mejor salva a alguna buena persona de la quema.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Abr 2013)

jayco dijo:


> A mi en el fondo me dan pena, son como los pepitos que se zipotecaban en 2007, sencillamente eran incapaces de aceptar la realidad.



Joer mr Jayco, pero es que los leo y me lo creo. Hablan = que los pepitos!

Supongo que es el lenguaje propio de toda burbuja. Uno no puede asumir que es el pardillo del timo, y se cree su propia mentira.

Coño que te han timado!!!! Nooo hasta que no venda no pierdo. Estos retarded deberían tatuarse en el nabo

Sólo el necio confunde *valor *y *precio*


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Abr 2013)

JATO, RESPECT! GoT 2 Downloaded.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Abr 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Anímese y ponga el enlace para seguirle.
> No sería trolear, a lo mejor salva a alguna buena persona de la quema.



Eso está lleno de talibanes....

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/412574-hilo-oficial-del-bitcoin-ii-16.html


----------



## tarrito (11 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Troleo o no troleo?
> 
> 
> :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Troleo o no troleo?
> 
> 
> :XX: :XX: :XX:



Esa peña tiene que estar mas cabreada que un nazgul con hemorroides...

usted sabra...

---------- Post added 11-abr-2013 at 19:23 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eso está lleno de talibanes....
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/412574-hilo-oficial-del-bitcoin-ii-16.html


----------



## sr.anus (11 Abr 2013)

un resumito sobre los bitcoños, otra vez han guaneado como ayer? alegradme el atasco majos


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Abr 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> un resumito sobre los bitcoños, otra vez han guaneado como ayer? alegradme el atasco majos



Corralito

Te lo digo to y te digo na ::


----------



## tarrito (11 Abr 2013)

hágase un multinick ... ¿Qué le parece "el Don"?

y pone de avatar a barba-azul



edito:







se lo ajusta ustek para que entre como avatar :XX:


----------



## torrefacto (11 Abr 2013)

owned mítico para los flipaos del bitcoin XD.


----------



## jayco (11 Abr 2013)

This time will be different. ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Abr 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> un resumito sobre los bitcoños, otra vez han guaneado como ayer? alegradme el atasco majos



Ná otro 45% pabajo + corralón en el mayor exchange de esos......

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/dd71d960-7db1-4776-ae83-83d03a0a849f/04.11.2013-19.30.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/dd71d960-7db1-4776-ae83-83d03a0a849f/04.11.2013-19.30.png" width="568" height="591" border="0" /></a>


----------



## jayco (11 Abr 2013)

Dicho esto, lo cierto es que las diferencias entre el Bitcoin y la moneda fiat en terminos de fiabilidad no están tan alejados, no dejan de ser aire que sobrevive mientras la gente confie en ello.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Abr 2013)

jayco dijo:


> Dicho esto, lo cierto es que las diferencias entre el Bitcoin y la moneda fiat en terminos de fiabilidad no están tan alejados, no dejan de ser aire que sobrevive mientras la gente confie en ello.



Hay distintos tipos de mierda. Pero el BTC es una mierda


Spoiler



con larvas de mosca


 de lo más desagradable.

Pues no hay mercadillos locales de BTC????


https://localbitcoins.com/


----------



## ghkghk (11 Abr 2013)

A mi lo del bitcoin me parece bien mientras quien entrase supiera que es una burbuja (con toques ponzi)... Mil tios ganan un euro mientras un ultimo señor palma 1.000 euros. Una loteria inversa.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tio Masclet (11 Abr 2013)

Del hilo de los Bitcoins:
"No entiendo la gente que está vendiendo. Demuestran poca confianza en la idea, entonces por qué metieron pasta? Si tu crees en el protocolo y piensas que será la moneda del futuro no mires la cotización más de una vez al mes. Ya veremos dentro de un año como está la cosa."

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/412574-hilo-oficial-del-bitcoin-ii-18.html#post8781140


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Corralito
> 
> Te lo digo to y te digo na ::



quizás no debería entrar en este asunto:

la bendición es que es mercado que no está regulado, tiene toda la pinta de un timo pero es una bendición ¿por? siendo una estafa ese "dinero" deja de tener valor o dicho de otra forma los agentes en ese mercado pierden toda la confianza, se roba una vez, se descubre y se acabo bitcoin

.¿se puede decir lo mismo del peso argentino, dolar, euro.....? NO
es un mercado regulado por el estado eso significa que los agentes de mercado, es decir los ciudadanos serán robados sin parar hasta el fin de sus días.

*para que estafa se mantenga en el tiempo debe de ser regularizada y monopolizada por UNA SUPERESTRUCTURA DE PODER* 


nosotros que invertimos no debemos tener miedo miedo a las estafas incluso sufrir alguna, es doloroso, pero se aprende mucho *debemos tener miedo a que nos quiten la libertad para decidir lo que es un timo y lo que no *


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Abr 2013)

vmmp29, me remito a mi post de arriba. Hay mierdas y mierdas.... :no:


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> vmmp29, me remito a mi post de arriba. Hay mierdas y mierdas.... :no:



muy cierto piratón...........

pero no cambiemos seguridad por libertad y el estado nos da "seguridad"


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Abr 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> muy cierto piratón...........
> 
> pero no cambiemos seguridad por libertad y el estado nos da "seguridad"



doy total libertad para que cada uno se arruine en lo que le de la gana con seguridad ::

---------- Post added 11-abr-2013 at 20:58 ----------




Tio Masclet dijo:


> Del hilo de los Bitcoins:
> "No entiendo la gente que está vendiendo. Demuestran poca confianza en la idea, entonces por qué metieron pasta? Si tu crees en el protocolo y piensas que será la moneda del futuro no mires la cotización más de una vez al mes. Ya veremos dentro de un año como está la cosa."
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/412574-hilo-oficial-del-bitcoin-ii-18.html#post8781140



Y puede ser por el teletexto :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## ponzi (11 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Atman, tus post va divulgandose por los facebooks del pais. JCB lo ha publicado en su muro (explicando autor y procedendia).
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



A que hora?Tengo agregado a JCB pero no lo he visto.La verdad que es de esas personas que no olvidas, sorprende y no solo por lo que sabe si no porque ademas se ve que es buena persona y cree de verdad en lo que dice, igual que sus compañeros. Para mi todos ellos merecen un gran respeto


----------



## ponzi (11 Abr 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Del hilo de los Bitcoins:
> "No entiendo la gente que está vendiendo. Demuestran poca confianza en la idea, entonces por qué metieron pasta? Si tu crees en el protocolo y piensas que será la moneda del futuro no mires la cotización más de una vez al mes. Ya veremos dentro de un año como está la cosa."
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...lo-oficial-del-bitcoin-ii-18.html#post8781140



A mi me dan pena.Siempre es igual, al final en el peor momento es cuando se da mas publicidad y donde mas incautos entran.Ya paso cin afinsa,arte y cultura,pisos y lo peor es que volvera a pasar.Si hay algo que nos distingue de otras especies es que nuestra estupidez como raza no tiene limite.


----------



## ponzi (11 Abr 2013)

jayco dijo:


> Dicho esto, lo cierto es que las diferencias entre el Bitcoin y la moneda fiat en terminos de fiabilidad no están tan alejados, no dejan de ser aire que sobrevive mientras la gente confie en ello.



El tema es que no es dinero hasta que una gran mayoria lo asume y es usado como tal, el bitcom mas que para transacciones era para especular.Con el bitcom apenas se han hecho transacciones y para una que se hace y en maximos se le ha dado gran publicidad.Es curioso a lo largo de la historia lo que la gente ha llegado a asumir como dinero, creo recordar que en unas pequeñas islas eran pedruscos de 200-500kilos y valuan autenticas fortunas


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (11 Abr 2013)

.
Aqui meterían los bitcoins en el SAREB y a correr ...


----------



## ghkghk (11 Abr 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Aqui meterían los bitcoins en el SAREB y a correr ...



Conozco alguno que metía también su licencia de farmacia de la Comunidad Valenciana.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Abr 2013)

El jato sentado con sus cortos, y la impresora de bernie se lo cargo:






Muchas veces los pezqueñines asustan a los grandes, pero solo un susto:






Y una vez pasado el susto, primero te ponen el anzuelo y luego te meten el zasca:






Estos 3 gif son la biblia de la bolsa.

8:


----------



## ponzi (11 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El jato sentado con sus cortos, y la impresora de bernie se lo cargo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que bueno, es usted un artista del mk  Como se nota el knowhow que lleva de bmw


----------



## bertok (11 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El jato sentado con sus cortos, y la impresora de bernie se lo cargo:
> 8:



La verdadera biblia de la bolsa son estos ::::::

Elige aquel con el que estés más cómodo (en el primero, el mercado es la piba y en el segundo el mercado es el maromo)


----------



## gamba (11 Abr 2013)

Acabo de leer que MtGox, el sitio de Bitcoin trading más importante, originalmente se creó para intercambiar cartas de Magic...
cartas de Magic
cartas de Magic
cartas de Magic!!! Pero en que @&€¶& estabais pensando, nerds???


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (11 Abr 2013)

gamba dijo:


> Acabo de leer que MtGox, el sitio de Bitcoin trading más importante, originalmente se creó para intercambiar cartas de Magic...
> cartas de Magic
> cartas de Magic
> cartas de Magic!!! Pero en que @&€¶& estabais pensando, nerds???




ajajajajaajaaj!::::::


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Abr 2013)

No os paséis con las Bitcoin, al menos es un timo moderno, aquí seguimos picando con sellos ::


----------



## ponzi (11 Abr 2013)

gamba dijo:


> Acabo de leer que MtGox, el sitio de Bitcoin trading más importante, originalmente se creó para intercambiar cartas de Magic...
> cartas de Magic
> cartas de Magic
> cartas de Magic!!! Pero en que @&€¶& estabais pensando, nerds???



Desconocia ese dato pero ya solo con el nombre se me ponian los pelos como escarpias...


http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frente_Nacional_de_Liberación_de_Vietnam


La cosa que me recordaba a un ejercito de vietnam o al nombre de un torpedo...no se seran cosas mias


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Abr 2013)

gamba dijo:


> Acabo de leer que MtGox, el sitio de Bitcoin trading más importante, originalmente se creó para intercambiar cartas de Magic...
> cartas de Magic
> cartas de Magic
> cartas de Magic!!! Pero en que @&€¶& estabais pensando, nerds???


----------



## wetpiñata (11 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El tema es que no es dinero hasta que una gran mayoria lo asume y es usado como tal, el bitcom mas que para transacciones era para especular.Con el bitcom apenas se han hecho transacciones y para una que se hace y en maximos se le ha dado gran publicidad.Es curioso a lo largo de la historia lo que la gente ha llegado a asumir como dinero, creo recordar que en unas pequeñas islas eran pedruscos de 200-500kilos y valuan autenticas fortunas




Las piedras rai en la isla de Yap. Un sistema muy interesante. Están hechas de un material que no existe en la isla y habia que ir a la isla de Palau a tallarlas donde se pagaba a los nativos por usar sus canteras, lo que cargaba de valor inicial la "moneda". Luego se llevaban a Yap y 
según los esfuerzos y los muertos en transportarla se revaloriza. Una vez en Yap se les buscaba una ubicación y ya no se podían mover. Se intercambiaban de propietario para pagar bodas, utes, herencias...

Lo mejor: no se necesitan bancos porque llegan a pesar 4 toneladas y no hay a donde llevárselas. 

Siguen siendo de curso legal.


----------



## Durmiente (12 Abr 2013)

Sigo pensando que, en nuestro IBEX, todavía se trata de subir por una reacción ante la sobreventa.

Aunque mañana volviera a subir, no creo que fuese una subida consistente.

De todas formas, con el fin de semana por delante, pueden pasar muchas cosas (incluidos "nuevos Chipres"...)


----------



## Janus (12 Abr 2013)

AMD: la base del canal bajista perdido y la MM150 coinciden milimétricamente. Es la clave para el escape alcista (señal).


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (12 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ah bueno, eso si. Arriesgando, que no perdiendo. Los 64.000 que me presten los tendria accesibles de un dia para otro (y mas). Mientras no se pierdan esos 64.000 y se les pueda dar algo de revalorizacion incluso, creo que los 64.000 de hoy van a tener menos valor que los 64.000 del 2017, con estrangulamiento brutal de la liquidez bancaria e intereses hipotecarios a euribor mas 7. Como todo, son suposiciones. Apostar y arriesgar. Pero me da que el que tenga liquidez en 5 años va a ser el rey del mambo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Lo que no veo nada claro es que te vayan a conceder una hipoteca así como así. Una de las cosas más importantes a la hora de conceder un préstamo (bueno, menos en Cofidis) es la finalidad del mismo:

ghk²: Hola qué tal, quería hipotecar mi casa a cambio de dineros.
Director: Ah muy bien, ¿y para qué quiere los dineros?
ghk²: De momento para nada, me interesa la liquidez _per se_.
Director: ienso: ienso: ienso: ... ... ... :abajo:

En resumen, que el mismo supuesto de que tu casa se va a depreciar también lo hace el banco de turno y por lo tanto no le interesa concederte hipotecas más que para comprarle las casas que él ya tiene.


----------



## ddddd (12 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> AMD: la base del canal bajista perdido y la MM150 coinciden milimétricamente. Es la clave para el escape alcista (señal).



Buenas madrugadas.

¿Objetivos en la misma?

Un saludo.


----------



## torrefacto (12 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> AMD: la base del canal bajista perdido y la MM150 coinciden milimétricamente. Es la clave para el escape alcista (señal).



Thanks for the info, sin duda ya ha tocado base del canal, inminente remote señor janus?

Un cordial Saludo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Abr 2013)

VT!

[YOUTUBE]sFZjqVnWBhc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Abr 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

ibex y eurostoxx cortan al alza el macd en diario :fiufiu:


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Abr 2013)

y eso que significa????, porque la apertura no ha sido muy buena que digamos (para mis interes).


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> y eso que significa????, porque la apertura no ha sido muy buena que digamos (para mis interes).



gacela de poca FED , no desesperes :no:


----------



## paulistano (12 Abr 2013)

Gato, deje de hacer el moñas y pongase corto....aue la mayoria vamos largos y ya sabe....nunca acertamos::


----------



## peseteuro (12 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> gacela de poca FED , no desesperes :no:



Pues yo que le veo al Ibex tocando el 7945 :rolleye:. casi todos los timeframes me apuntan a ese objetivo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Abr 2013)

Vaaaamoooooooooos!!!!

[YOUTUBE]VFdAO24Xy_Y[/YOUTUBE]

Cuidadme loj mercao!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Abr 2013)

peseteuro dijo:


> Pues yo que le veo al Ibex tocando el 7945 :rolleye:. casi todos los timeframes me apuntan a ese objetivo



stop loss al cierre por debajo de 8050 , pero hoy podemos tener subidon :fiufiu:


----------



## Krim (12 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> stop loss al cierre por debajo de 8050 , pero hoy podemos tener subidon :fiufiu:



Jato...hablas de subidas del IBEX, de stop losses...¿Que te ha pasado, tío? ¿La fiebre minina? Porque no te reconozco...


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Abr 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Jato...hablas de subidas del IBEX, de stop losses...¿Que te ha pasado, tío? ¿La fiebre minina? Porque no te reconozco...



hay que seguir la tendencia amigo  de no hacerlo corremos el peligro de tragar tochos ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Abr 2013)

que le pasa al San???? un -4%


----------



## peseteuro (12 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que le pasa al San???? un -4%



Es por los dividendos, que hoy ya cotiza con el descuento de los derechos


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (12 Abr 2013)

peseteuro dijo:


> Es por los dividendos, que hoy ya cotiza con el descuento de los derechos



.
Efectivamente, Mr. Script Dividend salió a pasear.

El SAN deber andar ya por los 11.000 millones de acciones o así ... :8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Abr 2013)

Quiero morir:

Andaluca sella un pacto para convertir la cultura en motor econmico de la Comunidad. Ideal

*Del rock andaluz al circo*
*El acuerdo avala la inclusión del trabajo de periodista y del gestor cultural en la relación de puestos de trabajo del sector público autonómico*. Toca todos los palos y así aboga por difundir la lectura en hospitales; la descarga gratuita de internet de fondos exentos o de dominio público; la promoción de la industria cultural en el mundo digital; *llevar el flamenco a las aulas como asignatura; la internacionalización del rock andaluz o el respaldo de la danza y el circo, cuya única escuela está en Granada*.


----------



## Durmiente (12 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Quiero morir:
> 
> Andaluca sella un pacto para convertir la cultura en motor econmico de la Comunidad. Ideal
> 
> ...



La leche....

Aunque no se sepa hacer la o con un canuto, que se sepan todos los palos del flamenco


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Quiero morir:
> 
> Andaluca sella un pacto para convertir la cultura en motor econmico de la Comunidad. Ideal
> 
> ...



Felicidades

Vais a ser la comunidad más perroflauter de este infecto país...

Micro paguitas y circo 24h...que si hay que pedir deuda de esos mercados malvados o bitcoins, ya nos preocuparemos más tarde


----------



## boquiman (12 Abr 2013)

Bonita vela en el Dax en 1 minuto
ufffffff!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Abr 2013)

Bonita pullback se han montado...

Ahora a ver quien va a temblar más...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Abr 2013)

Todo el mundo cerrando que mañana es sabado y al otro domingo. Dos dias con el mercado es apto solo para los mas valientes.


----------



## boquiman (12 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Todo el mundo cerrando que mañana es sabado y al otro domingo. Dos dias con el mercado es apto solo para los mas valientes.



Ok tomo nota...
Yo por si acaso también cierro lo poco que tenía abierto no vaya a ser que el fin de semana tengamos otra película montada...


----------



## ghkghk (12 Abr 2013)

Valencia-San Juan de los Terreros 330 kms. Sin peajes. Preferiría Moraira, Denia...

A ver si Grañán y sus perroflautadas hacen que los banksters vendan a ghkghk una casita en la playa al -75% antes de que Richard y Vane les tiren la puerta abajo de una patada.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Valencia-San Juan de los Terreros 330 kms. Sin peajes. Preferiría Moraira, Denia...
> 
> A ver si Grañán y sus perroflautadas hacen que los banksters vendan a ghkghk una casita en la playa al -75% antes de que Richard y Vane les tiren la puerta abajo de una patada.



Corre, que ya empiezan...


Dos familias jerezanas son las primeras en acogerse al decreto antidesahucios de Andalucía - EcoDiario.es


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Abr 2013)

gacelas de poca FED


----------



## wetpiñata (12 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> gacelas de poca FED



April 12 Speech--Chairman Ben S. Bernanke
Creating Resilient Communities
At the 2013 Federal Reserve System Community Development Research Conference, Washington, D.C. 
12:30 p.m. ET 

Federal Reserve, Ustream.TV: Watch live on April 11-12, 2013. Resilience and Rebuilding for Low-Income Communities: Research to Inform Policy and Practic...


----------



## Durmiente (12 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Corre, que ya empiezan...
> 
> 
> Dos familias jerezanas son las primeras en acogerse al decreto antidesahucios de Andalucía - EcoDiario.es




Estas cosas van a conseguir que la gente deje de hacer ningún esfuerzo.

Ah, y que los precios caigan mucho más.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (12 Abr 2013)

Claca, po rfavor, como ves a Arcelor y Gamesa?
De la ultima comentabas que tendría dificultaders en pasar de 2'70 y esta ahí bailando en esa cifra. Mantienes lo dicho?
Y de Arcelor, no lo ves a precios apetecibles? Ha bajado muchjo y parece que ha encontrado un suelo por la zona de 9 ,40

Gracias!


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Abr 2013)

Mr Pollastre, por donde anda hoy es viernes terminal 
hay ojete frescor 
que dice la "niña"


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Abr 2013)

Que bueno el hilo del BTC, anoche nico y fran200 repartiendo estopa :XX:


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Abr 2013)

yo esto lo veo muuuu rojoooo


----------



## hombre-mosca (12 Abr 2013)

DJ DGAP-PVR: E.ON SE: Release according to Article 26, Section 1 of the WpHG [the German Securities Trading Act] with the objective of Europe-wide distribution
E.ON SE 

12.04.2013 09:26 

Dissemination of a Voting Rights Announcement, transmitted by 
DGAP - a company of EquityStory AG. 
The issuer is solely responsible for the content of this announcement. 
=-------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Publication of an announcement pursuant to Section 26 Paragraph 1 WpHG: 

On April 9, 2013 in the name and on behalf of the State of Norway, the 
Royal Ministry of Trade and Industry, Oslo, Norway, has notified us 
pursuant to section 21 paragraph 1 WpHG, that its percentage of voting 
rights in E.ON SE, E.ON-Platz 1, 40479 Düsseldorf, Germany, ISIN 
DE000ENAG999, WKN ENAG99, fell below the threshold of 5% on April 4, 2013 
and amounts to 4.858% (97,222,972 voting rights) on that day. 

All of the voting rights are attributable to the State of Norway pursuant 
to Section 22 paragraph 1, sentence 1, no. 1 WpHG. 



12.04.2013 DGAP's Distribution Services include Regulatory Announcements, 
Financial/Corporate News and Press Releases. 
Media archive at DGAP-MedienTreff für and Aktuelle Finanznachrichten und Börseninfos direkt von der Quelle - dgap.de


----------



## Tio Masclet (12 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que bueno el hilo del BTC, anoche nico y fran200 repartiendo estopa :XX:



Y usted y el señor Bertok también.
No sea modesto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Abr 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Y usted y el señor Bertok también.
> No sea modesto.



Yo un poco más sutil y constructivo...bertok meándose en sus caras, que bruto es!!


----------



## bertok (12 Abr 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Y usted y el señor Bertok también.
> No sea modesto.



Hay mucho pardillo.

La peña se cree que cuando les vamos a timar los leuros, antes les dicen "te voy a timar". Hay técnicas más sofisticadas como un Ponzi de libro como es el Bitcoin.

El daño ya se lo han hecho.

Darwinismo puro y duro


----------



## ghkghk (12 Abr 2013)

Anda Claca. Felicidades amigo!!


----------



## sr.anus (12 Abr 2013)

Por cierto quienes son los ruskis?son los hungaros?
Tambien encontre a rbonic con unos grafos loleante sobre el ibex; en otro foro. Buena estafa lo de los bitcoins, a lo mejor pienso un tanto raro pero se cae un servidor?ante una nueva llegada de usuarios, y cae el valor del bitcono por que aumenta la demanda? No le encuntro sentido


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Abr 2013)

Lo del DAX es ...







A los usanos le queda algo más de tira y afloja pero como un día tiren de la cadena...

---------- Post added 12-abr-2013 at 14:35 ----------




ghkghk dijo:


> Anda Claca. Felicidades amigo!!



Se nos hace mayor...


----------



## tarrito (12 Abr 2013)

joder qué bueno el hilo del bitcoin :XX:

el Nico dando clases magistrales :Aplauso:

el Fran200 comentando que hay uno con el avatar de FlanL rondando las salas bitconeras

don Piratón + BertoK + Pepitoria también por allí

... lo + Jrande cuando el Don pregunta si se puede meter cortos al bitcoin :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Hay mucho pardillo.
> 
> La peña se cree que cuando les vamos a timar los leuros, antes les dicen "te voy a timar". Hay técnicas más sofisticadas como un Ponzi de libro como es el Bitcoin.
> 
> ...



Si al Ruiz Mateos le hubieran pillado más joven y con un ordenador cerca...

Ponzi first class


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Anda Claca. Felicidades amigo!!



tambien tengo que felicitar a tan ilustre forero del hvei , lo malo es que siendo tan joven ya es medio tonto , pero eso es lo de menos pasalo bien pezkeñin


----------



## tarrito (12 Abr 2013)

lo peor son los más mayorcitos que son enteramente tontos :rolleye:

:XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Abr 2013)

Gen santa

como están las cabezas con el tema del Bitcoin...

jato, pasate a trollear allí un rato que con los ánimos que tiene esa peña lo mismo te arrancan el pellejo a tiras...


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Abr 2013)

vamos ibex , vamos bonito sube hasta los cielos :Baile:


----------



## Claca (12 Abr 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Claca, po rfavor, como ves a Arcelor y Gamesa?
> De la ultima comentabas que tendría dificultaders en pasar de 2'70 y esta ahí bailando en esa cifra. Mantienes lo dicho?
> Y de Arcelor, no lo ves a precios apetecibles? Ha bajado muchjo y parece que ha encontrado un suelo por la zona de 9 ,40
> 
> Gracias!



Buenas,

Sobre GAMESA, dije que veía esos 2,70 y que a partir de ahí ya lo tendría muy complicado. Mantengo lo dicho:







Es decir, de forma inmediata es un valor que no está mal, pero la resistencia que tiene por arriba (y que no queda exactamente en los 2,70) es sencillamente descomunal. Tal y como están las cosas, yo sería prudente, pero es una opinión personal.

ARCELOR es harina de otro costal:







Ha parado dónde las últimas veces, pero ni siquiera ha sido capaz de articular un gesto alcista de entidad. Está muy mal y pienso que en esta ocasión darán un susto a la baja y, ojo, puede irse tranquilamente a los 6,74 si finalmente cede. Tiene mucho margen para caer y, por ahora, muy pocas ganas de subir. Si se quiere intentar, con stop de acero. Esto último ha sido muy malo, lo sé :S


----------



## jayco (12 Abr 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ypNgvc6c6Cc[/YOUTUBE]

Música de un juegazo para amenizar el viernes al cierre.


----------



## bertok (12 Abr 2013)

Viernes terminal ::8:



[YOUTUBE]vn3m15eDCvk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sin_Perdón (12 Abr 2013)

Claca, primero felicidades por esos 18 añitos, quien los pillara. 

Te agradecería si pudieras analizar una que llevo hace tiempo pillado desde los 9 euros. Se trata de Vestas.


----------



## ddddd (12 Abr 2013)

Vaya hostia lleva AMD. ¿Caída para echar a las gacelillas antes de seguir subiendo o se puede anular el escenario alcista?


----------



## J-Z (12 Abr 2013)

AMD es bajista de cojones en todos los plazos, que hace un año estaba a 8 pavos.

---------- Post added 12-abr-2013 at 16:29 ----------

ACX rompe soporte de 7,90, si lo hace a cierre objetivo 7,45.

Arcelol tb anda como el culo, el acero está malito aunque cuando le de por subir habrá big reward.


----------



## MarketMaker (12 Abr 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> joder qué bueno el hilo del bitcoin :XX:
> 
> el Nico dando clases magistrales :Aplauso:
> 
> ...










PAQUITOOOO!!!!! ::

Y decía que estaba de viaje, ahora resulta que se ha convertido en un ejpeculador de bitcoins.:XX:


----------



## Krim (12 Abr 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Vaya hostia lleva AMD. ¿Caída para echar a las gacelillas antes de seguir subiendo o se puede anular el escenario alcista?



Resultados a presentar el 17....huele a guano.


----------



## ghkghk (12 Abr 2013)

j-z dijo:


> AMD es bajista de cojones en todos los plazos, que hace un año estaba a 8 pavos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-abr-2013 at 16:29 ----------
> 
> ...



Acx se la está jugando. A estos niveles ha rebotado, pero cada vez de forma más débil... CAF y GAM me tienen sin liquidez, pero si no quizá hiciera una entrada tb con "stops de acero".

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (12 Abr 2013)

j-z dijo:


> AMD es bajista de cojones en todos los plazos, que hace un año estaba a 8 pavos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-abr-2013 at 16:29 ----------
> 
> ...



El acero está de capa caída.

No se puede coger el cuchillo que cae.

De momento wait & see. Aquí vamos a poder hacer un dineral.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Abr 2013)

al guano con el ibex , cierro largos 8140-8050 ::

entro con to lo gordo en el oro 1505 con tres cojones :Baile:


----------



## paulistano (12 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> al guano con el ibex , cierro largos 8140-8050 ::
> 
> entro con to lo gordo en el oro 1505 con tres cojones :Baile:



Poooooor fiiiiiiinnnnnn!!!!


Ojo a los cortos....alla os mandamos al gafe!!!)


----------



## wetpiñata (12 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> al guano con el ibex , cierro largos 8140-8050 ::
> 
> entro con to lo gordo en el oro 1505 con tres cojones :Baile:









::::::


----------



## ghkghk (12 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> al guano con el ibex , cierro largos 8140-8050 ::
> 
> entro con to lo gordo en el oro 1505 con tres cojones :Baile:



Rojo, par y pasa...

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## J-Z (12 Abr 2013)

Menudo paupertrader está hecho, el ratio de acierto debe rondarle el 3% si operase en real no tendría ni para pagar la internec.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Abr 2013)

hoy habla avioneta benanke , huelo el reversal en el oro :baba:


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Abr 2013)

Algo va a pasar en el SAN en próximas semanas,...

Al loro


----------



## Durmiente (12 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Algo va a pasar en el SAN en próximas semanas,...
> 
> Al loro



¿En qué sentido?


----------



## wetpiñata (12 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hoy habla avioneta benanke , huelo el reversal en el oro :baba:



A las 6 empieza. Vuelvo a poner el enlace.

Federal Reserve, Ustream.TV: Watch live on April 11-12, 2013. Resilience and Rebuilding for Low-Income Communities: Research to Inform Policy and Practic...

Edito: oops... 6 1/2


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Abr 2013)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿En qué sentido?



Si supera los alrededores de los 5,6... subidón, subidón


----------



## Krim (12 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Si supera los alrededores de los 5,6... subidón, subidón



Todo eso ya estaba anunciado...había que tocar los míticos 5,2 y luego cohete in the ass.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Abr 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Todo eso ya estaba anunciado...había que tocar los míticos 5,2 y luego cohete in the ass.



...pero ahora hasta me lo creo


----------



## Durmiente (12 Abr 2013)

El lunes ya veremos, pero me parece que el IBEX va a buscar el 7900...

Eso situaría a SAN en el entorno de 5,15....


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Abr 2013)

le estan dando duro al oro y plata


----------



## bertok (12 Abr 2013)

Durmiente dijo:


> El lunes ya veremos, pero me parece que el IBEX va a buscar el 7900...



::::::


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Abr 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> PAQUITOOOO!!!!! ::
> 
> Y decía que estaba de viaje, ahora resulta que se ha convertido en un ejpeculador de bitcoins.:XX:



Sr .MM

en el SP han empezado ha empapelar o se sigue con lo previsto ?
el 4 de abril se supero la MM7


----------



## paulistano (12 Abr 2013)

Se rumorea que impax va a comprar aerogeneradores a gamesa....


----------



## ponzi (12 Abr 2013)

como veis el grafico de bic??


----------



## Nómada65 (12 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ::::::



Sr. Bertok, tenía Ud. razón, el oro va cayendo paulatinamente. :S


----------



## ponzi (12 Abr 2013)

lechu dijo:


> Si te vale esta tusAcciones - Acciones Prestadas
> 
> Acciones prestadas 2013-04-10
> 
> ...




Es tuya la pagina? Me parece un gran trabajo. Voy a poner el link igual que a la CNMV en mi firma así tengo el acceso mas rápido , si la pagina es tuya y no estas de acuerdo avisame (pd: lo hago de buena fe)


----------



## salieri9 (12 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Algo va a pasar en el SAN en próximas semanas,...
> 
> Al loro



Si me dieran un pavo por cada vez que he leído eso en este foro...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Abr 2013)

salieri9 dijo:


> Si me dieran un pavo por cada vez que he leído eso en este foro...


----------



## ponzi (12 Abr 2013)

salieri9 dijo:


> Si me dieran un pavo por cada vez que he leído eso en este foro...



Yo creo que en el sector bancario se están moviendo determinadas cartas y Botín es una de ellas, solo que hay que leer la prensa entrelineas, es solo una hipótesis, puedo equivocarme


----------



## tarrito (12 Abr 2013)

salieri9 dijo:


> Si me dieran un pavo por cada vez que he leído eso en este foro...



... tendrías una jranga de vapos






:cook:


----------



## bertok (12 Abr 2013)

Nómada65 dijo:


> Sr. Bertok, tenía Ud. razón, el oro va cayendo paulatinamente. :S



Nos esperan en el suelo. Paciencia.


----------



## ghkghk (12 Abr 2013)

Alguien se ha creido en serio que es el cumpleaños de Claca? Me flipa lo del let me tweet this for you...

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (12 Abr 2013)

Teorico del caos dijo:


> Un oraculo que falla casi siempre en sus previsiones tambien tiene cierto valor. El secreto esta en hacer lo contrario de lo que hace el, pero no se lo cuentes a nadie.
> Me pongo en oro a corto.



Tenemos una mascota superdotada y al pobre le estamos marginando

[YOUTUBE]Bq8RqMYbrf0&feature[/YOUTUBE]

Esta hasta aprendiendo a usar la hucha

[YOUTUBE]evuzGDpZsQM&feature[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]FYmZoGdhkWM&feature[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lechu (12 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Es tuya la pagina? Me parece un gran trabajo. Voy a poner el link igual que a la CNMV en mi firma así tengo el acceso mas rápido , si la pagina es tuya y no estas de acuerdo avisame (pd: lo hago de buena fe)





La pagina no es mía ponzi , la encontré en otro foro supongo que no le importara que lleves el enlace en la firma así tiene mas entradas 

Si que es un gran trabajo 

Un saludo


----------



## Claca (12 Abr 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Claca, primero felicidades por esos 18 añitos, quien los pillara.
> 
> Te agradecería si pudieras analizar una que llevo hace tiempo pillado desde los 9 euros. Se trata de Vestas.



Hola, 

Gracias por la felicitación, que, te aseguro, no es merecida. Ni siquiera llego a los 15.

Segundo, no sé de que valor se trata, pásame el ticker y dime en qué mercado está y durante el finde le echo un vistazo


----------



## tarrito (12 Abr 2013)

psss pssss

eh! sí! ustek!

por 2 derechos de acciones de bankia, le envío MP y le explico lo de poner pa k se vea tó reshulón lo del youtube

:ouch: :´(


----------



## ponzi (12 Abr 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> psss pssss
> 
> eh! sí! ustek!
> 
> ...



Veo esas acciones de bankia y hago una permuta por información mas valiosa En usa la gran banca esta mejor de lo que parece, well fargo y goldman liderando el frente aunque los jp a pesar de su tendencia al riesgo parece que están sacando partido a la crisis europea....al lío los vídeos de youtube copio lo que hay después del igual


----------



## ponzi (12 Abr 2013)

lechu dijo:


> La pagina no es mía ponzi , la encontré en otro foro supongo que no le importara que lleves el enlace en la firma así tiene mas entradas
> 
> Si que es un gran trabajo
> 
> Un saludo



Lo que no se como habrá conseguido volcar los datos de los PDF que publica el bme cada día.Muy buen aporte


----------



## bertok (12 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo que no se como habrá conseguido volcar los datos de los PDF que publica el bme cada día.Muy buen aporte


----------



## ponzi (12 Abr 2013)

Una que esta mejorando notablemente sus margenes y sus flujos de caja


Disney

https://www.unience.com/product/NYS/DIS/financials


----------



## ponzi (12 Abr 2013)

.............,,,.


----------



## egarenc (12 Abr 2013)

ponzi, como ves tu una compañia como D.I.A., desde el punto de vista que dominas? thanks!!


----------



## Sin_Perdón (12 Abr 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Gracias por la felicitación, que, te aseguro, no es merecida. Ni siquiera llego a los 15.
> 
> Segundo, no sé de que valor se trata, pásame el ticker y dime en qué mercado está y durante el finde le echo un vistazo



Ahí va: 

https://www.google.com/finance?q=ETR:VWS&ei=XF5oUZDCBKKXwQO9Vw

Es danesa y se dedica a lo mismo que Gamesa.


----------



## ponzi (12 Abr 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> ponzi, como ves tu una compañia como D.I.A., desde el punto de vista que dominas? thanks!!



Es un negocio con margenes muy bajos (neto 1,5%) creo que el de mercadona era un poco mas alto quizás como el 2%. Su deuda neta asciende a 595 mill que no es demasiado, además sus ventas aunque poco a poco siguen creciendo. Resumiendo creo que es un negocio que si bien es modesto esta siendo bien gestionado, por el lado negativo diría que han incrementado el endeudamiento en 150 mill en el ultimo ejercicio sus margenes son bajos y su flujo de caja operativo ha vuelto a niveles de 2009. Ahora mismo no esta barata, intentaría pillarla un poco mas abajo, capitaliza a 3800 mill y todos sus activos están valorados en 3400 mill, esto no quiere decir que no pueda seguir subiendo en bolsa.

https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/DIA/financials


----------



## ponzi (12 Abr 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Ahí va:
> 
> https://www.google.com/finance?q=ETR:VWS&ei=XF5oUZDCBKKXwQO9Vw
> 
> Es danesa y se dedica a lo mismo que Gamesa.



Anda Vestas si fueron los que crearon gamesa, los conozco un poquito.Para mi gusto deben mucho para los flujos de caja que manejan.


----------



## Lechu (12 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo que no se como habrá conseguido volcar los datos de los PDF que publica el bme cada día.Muy buen aporte



Tenia otra muy buena pero no la encuentro, cuando de con ella dejare el enlace .



El reloj de la deuda pública española (Spanish national debt clock) | Dr. Diego Varela


----------



## ponzi (12 Abr 2013)

lechu dijo:


> Tenia otra muy buena pero no la encuentro, cuando de con ella dejare el enlace .
> 
> 
> 
> El reloj de la deuda pública española (Spanish national debt clock) | Dr. Diego Varela



Que grima, me quedado 2 minutos mirando y ni a tiros ha bajado ni un solo segundo. 18000 por barba vaya salvajada


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Abr 2013)

PONZIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


[Burberry GRP]*
*


----------



## ponzi (12 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> PONZIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
> 
> 
> [Burberry GRP]*
> *



Muchas gracias Don  Pues toca esperar, una pena porque me habían gustado mucho sus cuentas. A 700 seria un chollo,si baja a 1000 igual hago una entradilla y a 700 me tiro de cabeza


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Que grima, me quedado 2 minutos mirando y ni a tiros ha bajado ni un solo segundo. 18000 por barba vaya salvajada



19.000 y Aumentando


----------



## bertok (12 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Muchas gracias Don  Pues toca esperar, una pena porque me habían gustado mucho sus cuentas. A 700 seria un chollo,si baja a 1000 igual hago una entradilla y a 700 me tiro de cabeza



Amigo, se entra cuando sube. No al revés.

Alicata el zulo, te veo más futuro alquilando la habita para polvos a 30 leuros la hora ::::::

Jrande ponzi


----------



## ponzi (12 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Amigo, se entra cuando sube. No al revés.
> 
> Alicata el zulo, te veo más futuro alquilando la habita para polvos a 30 leuros la hora ::::::
> 
> Jrande ponzi



A mi me gusta llevar la contraria al señor mercado como al pirata con eon y entrar al revés de todo el mundo, pero los buenos negocios no se venden precisamente baratos durante mucho tiempo .Estoy de las obras hasta los....al menos a los mercenarios del mercado los tenia mas en cintura. Sobre bolsa ademas de burberry otra que me gusta mucho y no me atrevo a entrar es BIC, negocio simple y predecible como coca cola o diageo. Luego he visto dos que contablemente están muy bien pero están en sectores que no controlo nada"asml y parrot".


----------



## bertok (12 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi me gusta mas como al pirata llevar la contraria al señor mercado y entrar al revés de todo el mundo, desde abajo al mas puro estilo eon, pero los buenos negocios no se venden precisamente baratos durante mucho tiempo .Estoy de las obras hasta los....al menos a los mercenarios del mercado los tenia mas en cintura. Sobre bolsa ademas de burberry otra que me gusta mucho y no me atrevo a entrar es BIC, negocio simple y predecible como coca cola o diageo. Luego he visto dos que contablemente están muy bien pero están en sectores que no controlo nada"asml y parrot".



Pilla unos Bitcoins :::::XX:


----------



## ponzi (12 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Pilla unos Bitcoins :::::XX:



Tengo mis teorías sobre el bitcoin. En un futuro incierto puede que el dinero llegue a ser 100% electrónico. Después del capote saco la espada Bajo mi punto de vista entiendo que para que un sistema monetario sea valido tiene que ser reconocido como tal y ese sistema tiene que ser un medio para realizar transacciones no un fin en si mismo, ese ese el gran problema del bitcoin, en su gran mayoría la gente que ha entrado es por la perspectiva de revalorización (especulación) pero no porque pensasen realizar transacciones con otras personas sobre bienes o servicios al margen del bitcoin. Bajo esta hipotesis y mientras siga tal cual para mi el bitcoin no tiene sentido.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi me gusta llevar la contraria al señor mercado como al pirata con eon y entrar al revés de todo el mundo, pero los buenos negocios no se venden precisamente baratos durante mucho tiempo .*Estoy de las obras hasta los....*al menos a los mercenarios del mercado los tenia mas en cintura. Sobre bolsa ademas de burberry otra que me gusta mucho y no me atrevo a entrar es BIC, negocio simple y predecible como coca cola o diageo. Luego he visto dos que contablemente están muy bien pero están en sectores que no controlo nada"asml y parrot".




Los _Glory Holes_ son complicados de realizar. Debes contratar a verdaderos profesionales, sino te queda una chapuza.... :XX:


----------



## ponzi (12 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Los _Glory Holes_ son complicados de realizar. Debes contratar a verdaderos profesionales, sino te queda una chapuza.... :XX:



Confieso que he tenido que tirar de wikipedia...digame que me he equivocado señor pirata 


http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glory_hole_(argot_sexual)#section_3


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Confieso que he tenido que tirar de wikipedia...digame que me he equivocado señor pirata
> 
> 
> Glory hole (argot sexual) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



A quien quiere engañar, todos sabemos lo que está montando en su zulín de nueva adquisición.


----------



## bertok (12 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A quien quiere engañar, todos sabemos lo que está montando en su zulín de nueva adquisición.


----------



## ponzi (12 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A quien quiere engañar, todos sabemos lo que está montando en su zulín de nueva adquisición.



Que va por esta zona estoy como con las preferentes, fuera de mercado, para eso seria mejor irse a eurovegas o a algún poligono.Aunque solo sea para vivir no me eche a Montoro que ya le veo olisqueando por aqui


----------



## bertok (12 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Que va por esta zona estoy como con las preferentes, fuera de mercado, para eso seria mejor irse a eurovegas o a algún poligono como el de marconi (en villaverde desde 24000 ya hay pisos).Aunque solo sea para vivir no me eche a Montoro que ya le veo olisqueando por aqui



Tontoro loves your ass and you know it ::


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2013)

How are you doing?.

adonde se pillan esos bitcoins molones?, vamos a gastarnos la platita junto a un poco de maiz y trigo.

He llegado tarde porque había cagarros de los pillaos hoy. Buen meneo no?.


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Abr 2013)

Aún recuerdo cuando celebramos el primer cumple de Claca, ya apuntaba maneras.









Claca dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Gracias por la felicitación, que, te aseguro, no es merecida. Ni siquiera llego a los 15.
> 
> Segundo, no sé de que valor se trata, pásame el ticker y dime en qué mercado está y durante el finde le echo un vistazo


----------



## egarenc (13 Abr 2013)

....[YOUTUBE]mwA5rCtiOcE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Abr 2013)

*buli-buli-buli-buli-buli a mautsuike!!!!!*

Thanks! como mola!


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2013)

Algunos plumillas debieran tener la tinta seca por todo el daño que infligen a inversores despistados. Lleva mucho tiempo con la puta recuperación que no termina de llegar.

Muchas gracias, seor Abe - TELN DE FONDO - Cotizalia.com

¡Qué ironía! Tenemos un Banco Central para la eurozona y el que nos va a sacar las castañas del fuego es el Banco de Japón. No creo que ayudar a España estuviera entre las prioridades del señor Abe, primer ministro japonés, cuando decidió llevar a cabo su revolución monetaria, pero el caso es que nos va a venir de cine.

Los japoneses son muy ahorradores. Por su propio ADN y porque es una sociedad madura. Literalmente: la pirámide poblacional está invertida. Hay mucha gente mayor, ya sean jubilados o personas trabajando que han empezado a ahorrar. El problema es que sus ahorros los suelen tener en casa, y no me refiero al colchón, sino a que mayoritariamente invierten en bonos de su país. Por eso, y por su tendencia al ahorro, tienen credibilidad crediticia, pese a estar hasta el cuello de deuda pública.

En estas llega el nuevo primer ministro, el señor Abe, y dice que hasta aquí hemos llegado con la deflación y el estancamiento económico. Y procede a tomar una serie de medidas (que explico en mi artículo de la semana pasada). Entre esas medidas está la compra masiva de bonos del estado japonés, muy especialmente los de vencimiento a largo plazo. Compra masiva significa bajada de tipos de interés (*), de forma que si ahora el bono a diez años japonés ofrece una rentabilidad del 0,60%, es decir, casi nada, con esas compras el cupón será todavía más bajo. No sería de extrañar que llegara a niveles absolutamente ridículos, tipo el 0,30% o incluso menos. Y eso el diez años. Si consideramos que los plazos largos son los que ofrecen mayor rentabilidad en el mercado de deuda (**), imagínense lo que dará un bono a tres años.

La intención del señor Abe es que tanto los ciudadanos japoneses como los bancos dejen de ser tan ahorrativos y tomen un poco más de riesgo. Que los bancos presten dinero, que los emprendedores monten empresas -la financiación será baratísima–, que la gente vea que le dan tan poco por su dinero que es mejor gastárselo, al menos una parte. En fin, que se anime el cotarro, porque tener el dinero en bonos es como tenerlo en el famoso colchón, donde no da rentabilidad alguna. Y si se anima la economía se sale de la deflación, que es el objetivo final.

Pero los mercados son los mercados y resulta que mucho del ahorro de los japoneses está gestionado por inversores institucionales, fondos de inversión y planes de pensiones. Por no hablar de los propios bancos japoneses con su dinero y de los hedge funds, que operan de forma oportunista por el mundo entero. Y estamos en un mundo donde se puede comprar con igual facilidad un bono japonés que uno francés. Ante la revolución monetaria japonesa, el gestor se plantea lo siguiente: Francia tiene problemas, sí, pero no va a quebrar ni nada por el estilo. Y un bono a diez años francés me ofrece un 1,90% de cupón. Y uno holandés el 1,70%, y esos no tienen problemas (y todos los bonos del estado de los países avanzados son muy líquidos, se pueden vender cuando se quiera, no hace falta estar diez años). Es más, si hay otra consecuencia clara de las abenomics es la caída del yen, pues las medidas que va a tomar el banco de Japón van a inundar de yenes el mercado, una consecuencia buscada, aunque no se diga oficialmente, pues un yen barato ayuda a exportar y esto al crecimiento económico. Así que un 1,90% de cupón –o un 1,70%- más lo que se revalorice el euro frente al yen es una rentabilidad mucho mejor que invertir en un bono japonés, sobre todo, porque el japonés cada vez va a ofrecer menos cupón.

Obviamente, un gestor japonés no va a poner mucho dinero en otros países, sólo una pequeña parte de la cartera. Es una inversión arriesgada para sus estándares. Pero es que un poco del ahorro japonés es muchísimo dinero. Pero vayamos más allá: España no es Francia, y mucho menos Holanda, pero España está haciendo sus deberes. Bueno, los están haciendo los españoles, porque el Estado no se ha apretado el cinturón ni una muesca, pero ahí están los números que hemos alcanzado a base de pagar más impuestos, etc. Si hace un año había un riesgo cierto de que España pudiera sufrir una quita, ese riesgo ahora se ha reducido enormemente. Una cosa es que el planteamiento del gobierno de que paguen los ciudadanos en exclusiva tendrá como efecto secundario una larga y prolongada recesión, y otra que nuestras cuentas no mejoren: han mejorado y seguirán haciéndolo, aunque nos tengan que volver a apretar las tuercas. Y en España el cupón es del 4,70%. Y si hay revalorización de la divisa, eso sí que es rentabilidad para un japonés. Así que: ¿por qué no poner un 2% de la cartera en bonos españoles? Y estamos en las mismas: un 2% de la cartera de un inversor institucional japonés –o de un hedge fund- es un pastón.

Es lo que estaba necesitando la deuda pública española: una entrada de dinero significativa, no las compritas cicateras del BCE. Eso, unido a que al calor de la evolución del déficit y el proceso de reformas, ya habían empezado a comprar deuda inversores institucionales norteamericanos, británicos y suizos, lo cual había hecho caer la prima de riesgo, las compras japonesas son el espaldarazo que necesitaba nuestro mercado.

Es mucho más importante de lo que parece. Como expliqué en mi artículo “De círculo vicioso a círculo virtuoso”, a falta de un modelo de negocio que sustituya al Monopoly –que era el que teníamos antes–, las únicas salidas inmediatas de la recesión que tiene España son la devaluación interna –bajar el precio de nuestras exportaciones a base de bajarnos el sueldo y trabajar más– y bajar los impuestos para así reactivar el consumo interno. Como decía en aquel artículo, una bajada de 200 puntos básicos en la prima de riesgo nos permite ahorrar casi 3.000 millones de euros, que es lo que espera recaudar el gobierno con la subida del IVA. En otras palabras: si gracias a los japoneses conseguimos que el tipo de interés que pagamos por nuestras deudas baje hasta, por ejemplo, el 3,5%, nos ahorraríamos muchísimo dinero, que puede servir para promocionar el consumo por diversas vías.

Ya recomendé en su día la compra de deuda española. Lo pueden ver en este mismo blog en el artículo “Me apuesto una cena…” del 5 de enero de este año. Ha sido una buena recomendación. Ahora lo es más. Sin duda, los políticos europeos volverán a meter la pata. Tendremos sustos y correcciones. Pero si bien el gobierno no ha mostrado voluntad alguna para reducir el tamaño y el gasto del Estado –y no hablo de reducir el número de funcionarios, sino el de políticos, cargos de confianza, fundaciones, gastos suntuarios, patrimonio inmobiliario, duplicidades administrativas, etc.–, sí que ha mostrado firmeza a la hora de apretar las tuercas a los españoles, lo que, unido a este inesperado maná japonés, confirma la tendencia en la cotización de nuestra deuda pública: al alza.

(*) Cuando los tipos de interés del mercado bajan, sube el precio del bono. Imagínese que usted ha comprado 1.000 € en un bono a diez años a un tipo -cupón anual- del 5%. Supongamos que seis meses después ese mismo tipo de bono, el bono español a diez años, ofrece un 4% en lugar de un 5%. Obviamente, en ese momento su bono vale más, pues con el mismo nominal -1.000 euros- su bono paga un 1% más que lo que se paga en el mercado. En otras palabras, usted no vendería su bono en el mercado por 1.000 euros. Lo vendería por más. Es decir, tiene usted una plusvalía si decidiera vender. En definitiva, el valor de su bono ha subido gracias a la bajada de los tipos de interés.

(**) En los mercados se considera que cuanto mayor es el plazo, mayor también es el riesgo. En palabras sencillas, aunque no muy técnicas: en diez años pueden pasar más cosas que compliquen la recuperación de una deuda que en diez meses. A diez meses se tiene más “visibilidad” que a diez años. Por eso, normalmente -hay anomalías- la curva de tipos es inclinada: más baja en los plazos cortos, más alta en los largos.


----------



## juanfer (13 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Tengo mis teorías sobre el bitcoin. En un futuro incierto puede que el dinero llegue a ser 100% electrónico. Después del capote saco la espada Bajo mi punto de vista entiendo que para que un sistema monetario sea valido tiene que ser reconocido como tal y ese sistema tiene que ser un medio para realizar transacciones no un fin en si mismo, ese ese el gran problema del bitcoin, en su gran mayoría la gente que ha entrado es por la perspectiva de revalorización (especulación) pero no porque pensasen realizar transacciones con otras personas sobre bienes o servicios al margen del bitcoin. Bajo esta hipotesis y mientras siga tal cual para mi el bitcoin no tiene sentido.



El bitcoin el problema que yo le veo es que no usa ningun patron, si hubiera usado el patron oro, o algun país lo hubiera respaldado, pero entonces estamos como siempre, pero hoy por hoy es humo.

Lo que pasa es que es que con el dinero fiducidario el (fiat) o el dinero bitcoin estamos jodidos, porque estamos a merced de los bancos centrales. 

Mira la gracia de lo de Japon que ha dicho su banco que va a duplicar la masa monetaria y estan todos sacando el dinero a expuertas.

Hoy por hoy estar fuera del euro o el dolar, es lo menos malo que le puede pasar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Abr 2013)

Joder Bertok, esta gente no ha aprendido nada,
_*
La intención del señor Abe es que tanto los ciudadanos japoneses como los bancos dejen de ser tan ahorrativos y tomen un poco más de riesgo. Que los bancos presten dinero, que los emprendedores monten empresas -la financiación será baratísima–, que la gente vea que le dan tan poco por su dinero que es mejor gastárselo, al menos una parte. En fin, que se anime el cotarroporque tener el dinero en bonos es como tenerlo en el famoso colchón, donde no da rentabilidad alguna. Y si se anima la economía se sale de la deflación, que es el objetivo final.*_​
Luego vendrán las burbujas, negocios ruinosos para pegar pelotazos que resultarán en ruinas, compras de activos a precios burbujeados. Luego, explote y se vea que el rey está desnudo, pues la culpa es de los bancos, que si Plataformas de Afectados y tal.

Definitivamente nos vamos a la mierda!


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Joder Bertok, esta gente no ha aprendido nada,
> _*
> La intención del señor Abe es que tanto los ciudadanos japoneses como los bancos dejen de ser tan ahorrativos y tomen un poco más de riesgo. Que los bancos presten dinero, que los emprendedores monten empresas -la financiación será baratísima–, que la gente vea que le dan tan poco por su dinero que es mejor gastárselo, al menos una parte. En fin, que se anime el cotarroporque tener el dinero en bonos es como tenerlo en el famoso colchón, donde no da rentabilidad alguna. Y si se anima la economía se sale de la deflación, que es el objetivo final.*_​
> Luego vendrán las burbujas, negocios ruinosos para pegar pelotazos que resultarán en ruinas, compras de activos a precios burbujeados. Luego, explote y se vea que el rey está desnudo, pues la culpa es de los bancos, que si Plataformas de Afectados y tal.
> ...



El no endeudamiento familiar es la única forma de escapar de esta cacería humana que han creado.

Sólo escaparán los más listos y prudentes.

Suerte amigo.


----------



## ponzi (13 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> El bitcoin el problema que yo le veo es que no usa ningun patron, si hubiera usado el patron oro, o algun país lo hubiera respaldado, pero entonces estamos como siempre, pero hoy por hoy es humo.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que es que con el dinero fiducidario el (fiat) o el dinero bitcoin estamos jodidos, porque estamos a merced de los bancos centrales.
> 
> ...



El oro funciona como patron monetario porque historicamente la gente lo ha usado como medio de pago.Cuando la gente solo compra bitcoin pensado en su futura revalorizacion solo estan especulando y ademas no esta referenciado a nada.De todas formas con el patron oro o cualquiera que se le parezca hay que tener mucho cuidado, puede suceder que un actor bajo una ventaja competitiva inicial se haga con gran parte de las reservas de oro y bajo su hipotesis arbitraria decida aumentar o reducir el oro en circulacion subiendo o bajando su precio a su antojo (pensar en una accion iliquida), si el bitcoin fuese asumido por el gran publico como sistema monetario y un actor contralase los pocos bitcoin en circulacion podria tener las mismas imperfecciones que el oro.Para mi gusto es mejor basar el sistema monetario en un metal que sea mas abundante como por ejemplo la plata,el acero o el cobre.


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Algunos plumillas debieran tener la tinta seca por todo el daño que infligen a inversores despistados. Lleva mucho tiempo con la puta recuperación que no termina de llegar.
> 
> Muchas gracias, seor Abe - TELN DE FONDO - Cotizalia.com
> 
> ...




Yo solo sé que:

El IBEX ha subido 2100 pipos desde Agosto.
El Nikkei ha subido 4700 pipos desde Noviembre.
El SP ha subido el +150% desde el mínimo de 2009 y se ha pulido los máximos históricos.
El DOW ha subido más de 8.000 piposs desde el mínimo de 2009 y se ha pulido con solvencia los máximos históricos.
El Nasdaq le falta poco para triplicar los mínimos de 2009 y ya ha superado los máximos de 2007 en un 30% aproximadamente.
El DAX ha subido el +60% en los últimos 18 meses.

Señores, en la bolsa no cotiza (no hay mayor demostración que el anterior párrafo) el día a día ni la lamentable situación económica de los ciudadanos. *Lo que cotiza al alza simplemente es el dinero en el lado de la compra .... porque la abundante liquidez tiene que meterse en algún sitio con independencia de los titulares de las noticias*.

El *cerebro dice* que viene el holocausto financiero y bursátil. *Los ojos dicen* que se gana dinero en el lado "long". Hagan sus apuestas.

P.D: Como siempre, será meterse la masa en el lado "long" y comenzar a bajar.


Ya si nos vamos a valores particulares, los números anteriores quedan como un chiste. Si la peña se hizo millonaria en el anterior ciclo alcista, imaginen que ahora más porque se ha subido más aunque para ser exactos deberíamos hablar de "peñita" y no de "peña".


Por cierto, no vean Oblivion porque es un paquete. Ya se puede ver en ver peliculas online, peliculas estrenos gratis y series torrent y en www.veocine.com.


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2013)

Tito Casey ::::::

Obama


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Abr 2013)

"La cuestión no es si va a suceder, sino cuándo va a suceder".



bertok dijo:


> Tito Casey ::::::
> 
> Obama


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> "La cuestión no es si va a suceder, sino cuándo va a suceder".



Habrá que comprar zulos ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Habrá que comprar zulos ::



Yo estaba pensando más bien en un trastero y llenarlo de latunes ::


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo estaba pensando más bien en un trastero y llenarlo de latunes ::



Bajo tierra y carga todo lo que puedas 8:




Estamos cerca



---------- Post added 13-abr-2013 at 13:54 ----------

Os recomiendo escuchar con atención las intervenciones del nuevo fichaje Eladio Fernández.

Me he hecho kk :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Japón y gasto público - Economía Directa 11-04-2013 en mp3 (11/04 a las 11:32:17) 58:48 1940514 - iVoox


----------



## Tio Masclet (13 Abr 2013)

Ahora que esto anda tranquilo, mientras nos preparamos para la hecatombe, ¿me podrían citar 4 o 5 valores yankis, franceses, alemanes, etc (no IBEX) para poenr unos euros a largo plazo? A ser posible empresas que den algo de dividendos.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## boquiman (13 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Bajo tierra y carga todo lo que puedas 8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habla con 2 cojones y defiende sus ideas "conspiranoicas" hasta el final pero los demas tertulianos flipan y sobre todo Juan Carlos Barba que le lleva la contraria en casi todo...
De todas formas estoy muy de acuerdo con Eladio porque está claro que somos una masa de borregos que para los que mandan no pintamos nada y nos utilizan para su conveniencia...

Nos utilizarán, usarán y matarán para controlar a la masa borreguil que todos somos y por mucho que queramos salirnos del redil, nos va a costar...

Es difícil salirse del redil...


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Abr 2013)

Lo tengo cargado... ahora camino de y en el gimnasio lo escucharé.



bertok dijo:


> Bajo tierra y carga todo lo que puedas 8:
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-abr-2013 at 13:54 ----------
> ...


----------



## boquiman (13 Abr 2013)

Hasta los cojones de todo y deseando que todo reviente de una puta vez y cambie el sistema...

Hasta los huevos de soportar a toda la panda de chupópteros y de mantener con mi trabajo, sudor, impuestos y mis madrugones a las 6 de la mañana a todos estos delincuentes que no valen pa tomar por culo...

¿Soy el único que está hasta el rabo?...

Siento este post, pero necesitaba soltar mi rabia....


Iron Maiden - The Trooper (En Vivo!) [HD] - YouTube


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (13 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Japón y gasto público - Economía Directa 11-04-2013 en mp3 (11/04 a las 11:32:17) 58:48 1940514 - iVoox



ufff! el Eladio ese quién es? Zhu De? Mascagada? :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2013)

boquiman dijo:


> Hasta los cojones de todo y deseando que todo reviente de una puta vez y cambie el sistema...
> 
> Hasta los huevos de soportar a toda la panda de chupópteros y de mantener con mi trabajo, sudor, impuestos y mis madrugones a las 6 de la mañana a todos estos delincuentes que no valen pa tomar por culo...
> 
> ...



Esos Maiden son incomparables

Para alterar la adrenalina uso

[YOUTUBE]vn3m15eDCvk[/YOUTUBE]

La única forma es salirse del sistema en toda la parte que se pueda.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (13 Abr 2013)

Yo después de.escuchar a Eladio estuve viendo en Internet sobre esos temas de los campos de concentración en EEUU y los miles de supuestos ataúdes de PVC... Lo que vi me pareció del nivel más bajo de conspiranoia... Vamos que no le doy ni un ápice de credibilidad al menos por lo que yo vi. No me extraña que JC lo flipase


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2013)

boquiman dijo:


> Hasta los cojones de todo y deseando que todo reviente de una puta vez y cambie el sistema...
> 
> Hasta los huevos de soportar a toda la panda de chupópteros y de mantener con mi trabajo, sudor, impuestos y mis madrugones a las 6 de la mañana a todos estos delincuentes que no valen pa tomar por culo...
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]FoiHX9azZeQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (13 Abr 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Ahora que esto anda tranquilo, mientras nos preparamos para la hecatombe, ¿me podrían citar 4 o 5 valores yankis, franceses, alemanes, etc (no IBEX) para poenr unos euros a largo plazo? A ser posible empresas que den algo de dividendos.
> Gracias de antemano.



GAMESA:Baile:





Independientemente de que los buenos valores que estás buscando, siempre serán buenos valores salvo excepciones tipo Enron....y que está bien tener las ideas claras para cuando llegue el momento, creo que yo esperaría una corrección, vamos, que está casi todo en máximos, no? Tiene que llegar un recorte, no me creo que esto siga subiendo y si luego recorta no baje más del nivel actual.

No pasa nada por tener un dinero en un plazo fijo o cuenta remunerada si luego vas a tener posibilidad de comprar muuuucho más barato, pero vamos, que seguro que esto lo tienes en mente


----------



## egarenc (13 Abr 2013)

después de la corrección que ha realizado CAF que le ha llevado desde los 400 hasta las proximidades del soporte en 260, no le tocaría rebotar con cierta fuerza?


----------



## Tio Masclet (13 Abr 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> GAMESA:Baile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por su consejo.
En Gamesa seguimos hasta que Janus nos dé la orden de saltar del barco.
De momento no nos va mal. esperemos que siga así una temporadita más.


----------



## paulistano (13 Abr 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Gracias por su consejo.
> En Gamesa seguimos hasta que Janus nos dé la orden de saltar del barco.
> De momento no nos va mal. esperemos que siga así una temporadita más.




Ojo.


"Desde un punto de vista chartista, Gamesa presenta uno de los mejores gráficos y perspectivas del mercado continuo."

Ya comenté con Janus hace unas semanas que si la acción rompía los 2 euros se creaba una figura bonita...pues no los ha roto, los ha pulverizado:Aplauso:

Próxima resistencia los 3 euros, hasta vender en 7 aún queda:








Fuera de Bolsa: Gamesa: nuevos máximos


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Gracias por su consejo.
> En Gamesa seguimos hasta que Janus nos dé la orden de saltar del barco.
> De momento no nos va mal. esperemos que siga así una temporadita más.



De momento gran orgía en el camarote.

---------- Post added 13-abr-2013 at 17:36 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Bajo tierra y carga todo lo que puedas 8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You need a doctor.

[YOUTUBE]VA770wpLX-Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tio Masclet (13 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> De momento gran orgía en el camarote.
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-abr-2013 at 17:36 ----------
> 
> ...



Por cierto, Sr. Janus, la longitud del texto de su ubicación hace que sus mensajes se me salgan de pantalla.
Un saludo y feliz sábado.


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> De momento gran orgía en el camarote.
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-abr-2013 at 17:36 ----------
> 
> ...



Estoy en tratamiento 8:


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Por cierto, Sr. Janus, la longitud del texto de su ubicación hace que sus mensajes se me salgan de pantalla.
> Un saludo y feliz sábado.



Es que no sé que palabras quitar de ahí ::


----------



## Tio Masclet (13 Abr 2013)

No se apure, déjelo como está. Ese espacio es absolutamente suyo por tanto puede escribir lo que le salga.

---------- Post added 13-abr-2013 at 17:58 ----------

Me voy con la familia de compras lonchafinistas al DIA y andando para no gastar gasofa.
Hasta luego.


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> No se apure, déjelo como está. Ese espacio es absolutamente suyo por tanto puede escribir lo que le salga.
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-abr-2013 at 17:58 ----------
> 
> ...



uuuuyyyyy lo que ha dissshhho


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2013)

Señores, esto le está matando a Telefónica.

Telefonia movil sin ataduras | moviles libres | Simyo

8 céntimos el minuto y las llamadas sin establecimiento.

La anulación del coste de establecimiento de llamada ha venido para quedarse. A partir de ahora lo que se hará es ir bajando el coste por minuto. Llegarán a 2 céntimos por minuto. A Movistar se le va a acabar el chollo del coste de establecimiento de llamada que tantos beneficios le han proporcionado por el masivo volumen de clientes que tenían.


----------



## juan35 (13 Abr 2013)

Buenas tardes,

Janus confirmas? Estoy pensando entrar.



Janus dijo:


> Las bolsas están en un momento superinteresante porque la realidad es que:
> 
> ..............
> 
> ...



Gracias


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2013)

A las buenas tardes!

Llevo tiempo sin pasarme por aquí, pero unos sucesos ocurridos esta semana han llamado poderosamente mi atención, se trata de las brutales bajadas del oro y la cotización del bitcoin, esto me inclina a pensar que viene de nuevo una deflación y que será momento en abrir cortos para operaciones muy cortas en el tiempo y/o para mantenerse en liquidez, es decir, permanecer en la trinchera.

¿qué opinais?


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ojo.
> 
> 
> "Desde un punto de vista chartista, Gamesa presenta uno de los mejores gráficos y perspectivas del mercado continuo."
> ...



Baby, let'em grow.

---------- Post added 13-abr-2013 at 18:55 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Señores, esto le está matando a Telefónica.
> 
> Telefonia movil sin ataduras | moviles libres | Simyo
> 
> ...




Esta es la noticia del mes y nadie comenta ni dice nada. Está visto que solo le gustan las boobs. Lo digo para que comiencen a postearlas.


----------



## egarenc (13 Abr 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> No se apure, déjelo como está. Ese espacio es absolutamente suyo por tanto puede escribir lo que le salga.
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-abr-2013 at 17:58 ----------
> 
> ...



compren, compren en DIA


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2013)

juan35 dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Janus confirmas? Estoy pensando entrar.
> 
> ...




-En valores particulares como las solares y algunos otros como AMD se ve un importante chorro de dinero entrando. En el caso de AMD tengo que decir que *es superalcista. Solo le queda resolver superar la directriz bajista* que se forma con el mega canal bajista que perdió hace tiempo. Repito, es muy muy alcista.

Por prudencia hay que esperar un poquito para tener máxima seguridad. Si no quieres pintarte rayas .... te vale con vigilar la media móvil de 150 sesiones (timeframe diario) que viene a coincidir con los últimos máximos relativos. Importante que las tres últimas velas son de tipo "sin sombra" y mirando hacia arriba. Es esperable movimiento up en breve. Pero mejor esperar y que los ojos piensen mientras el cerebro ve. Es un buen negocio hacerlo así.


Mientras tanto échate un rato por aquí:

[YOUTUBE]gKxiXxn_2aY[/YOUTUBE]

Estamos cogiendo fuerzas.

---------- Post added 13-abr-2013 at 19:09 ----------




Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Llevo tiempo sin pasarme por aquí, pero unos sucesos ocurridos esta semana han llamado poderosamente mi atención, se trata de las brutales bajadas del oro y la cotización del bitcoin, esto me inclina a pensar que viene de nuevo una deflación y que será momento en abrir cortos para operaciones muy cortas en el tiempo y/o para mantenerse en liquidez, es decir, permanecer en la trinchera.
> 
> ¿qué opinais?



Hi, maestro. Se te ha echado de menos.

Al respecto, pienso que estando los índices en máximos, lo cual es notable y a tener en cuenta, y sobre todo que lleva años sin parar (lo cual es observable y acojonable) las medidas hay que extremarlas. Las materias primas y esos metales buenrollistas necesitan un dolar débil para subir y la realidad es que anticipan lo contrario. Sin esos metales repuntando .... los índices no contarán con la talegada de puntos que aportan las grandes mineras etc....

Hay una corrección de más de 200 pipos en el SP que se está haciendo esperar. Creo que puede estar cercana o muy cercana, tú mismo decías claramente hace seis meses que veías un semestre alcista y un giro a la altura de abril/marzo. Ahí estamos.

Para los que tengan memoria, recuerden cuando el SP llegó por primera vez desde 2009 a los 1400. Se pegó un viaje a 1425 con velas verdes de fuga muy parecidas a las de ahora y luego se marcó un buen meneo hacia abajo. Tanto que si no recuerdo mal hasta se pasó los objetivos bajistas que marcó MM cantando en directo.

Al respecto, la inflación va a llegar porque aquí nadie ha descubierto el Santo Grial pero eso no quiere decir que vaya a ser mañana mismo. La deflación es una gran bendición para poner en su sitio a quienes apuestan por el "wait and see" para posponer los ajustes. Los precios reventarán hacia arriba cuando llegue la inflación pero ahora mismo tienen pendiente desplomarse para ir hacia el fair price.

Ahí queda, para los apocalípticos y los prudentes que hemos venido ahorrando muchos años con el sueño de algún día ser rentistas que en mi caso es un fuerte anhelo. Empecé curro a principios de abril y estoy hasta los huevos del managing partner de la firma, tío más chulo, tonto, altivo y engreído no lo he conocido. Eso sí, su limitada brillantez intelectual la suple de sobra con los amigos que le proporciona su apellido. Vaya mierda de país, independientemente de que se gane o no dinero, es vergonzoso.


----------



## atman (13 Abr 2013)

Nostan difícil...


Ubicación: En el país en el que estar rodeado de ignorantes abre infinidad de oportunidades

Ubicación: País en que estar rodeado de ignorantes da infinitas oportunidades

Ubicación: País en que rodearse de ignorantes abre infinidad de puertas


Pero dudo que solucione el problema del conforero. :X


----------



## ghkghk (13 Abr 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> después de la corrección que ha realizado CAF que le ha llevado desde los 400 hasta las proximidades del soporte en 260, no le tocaría rebotar con cierta fuerza?



Yo las llevo... Desde 28x (promediada). Estoy convencido de que Banca Civica va a dejar de dar por saco, si no lo ha hecho ya. Llevamos unos dias en los que se ven menos paquetones de 200-300 acciones cada vez que sube un poco. Me da confianza. Y mas sabiendo que el 85% de los ingresos vienen de fuera.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hi, maestro. Se te ha echado de menos.
> 
> Al respecto, pienso que estando los índices en máximos, lo cual es notable y a tener en cuenta, y sobre todo que lleva años sin parar (lo cual es observable y acojonable) las medidas hay que extremarlas. Las materias primas y esos metales buenrollistas necesitan un dolar débil para subir y la realidad es que anticipan lo contrario. Sin esos metales repuntando .... los índices no contarán con la talegada de puntos que aportan las grandes mineras etc....
> 
> ...



Ando ocupadillo, aunque más activo por la CDC, pero claro allí yo soy el 'amado líder' :XX:

De vez en cuando me paso por aquí pero solo en modo lectura, aunque no paso mucho rato porque no tengo demasiado tiempo para leer.

Un saludo a tod@s!


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2013)

Mulder dijo:


> Ando ocupadillo, aunque más activo por la CDC, pero claro allí yo soy el 'amado líder' :XX:
> 
> De vez en cuando me paso por aquí pero solo en modo lectura, aunque no paso mucho rato porque no tengo demasiado tiempo para leer.
> 
> Un saludo a tod@s!



Yo por la CDC apenas paso y lo hago en modo lectura. Me voy a aplicar un poquito más.

Un abrazo


----------



## Tio Masclet (13 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> uuuuyyyyy lo que ha dissshhho



Bueno, señor Bertok, la operación lonchafinista ha terminado, por hoy.
Me he dado una alegría, he comprado 4 botes de cerveza DIA Extra (8º) que está a 0,40€. 4x0,40 = 1,60€.


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo por la CDC apenas paso y lo hago en modo lectura. Me voy a aplicar un poquito más.
> 
> Un abrazo



Estaría bien verle y escucharle por allí.


----------



## Abner (13 Abr 2013)

qué es la cdc?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2013)

Abner dijo:


> qué es la cdc?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Abner (13 Abr 2013)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Llevo tiempo sin pasarme por aquí, pero unos sucesos ocurridos esta semana han llamado poderosamente mi atención, se trata de las brutales bajadas del oro y la cotización del bitcoin, esto me inclina a pensar que viene de nuevo una deflación y que será momento en abrir cortos para operaciones muy cortas en el tiempo y/o para mantenerse en liquidez, es decir, permanecer en la trinchera.
> 
> ¿qué opinais?



lo del bitcoin no es muy relevante al ser un mercado demasiado pequeño. Lo del oro yo entiendo que se han finalizado las compras de momento por los bancos centrales, especialmente el chino y por eso está bajando su cotización. A la bolsa en cambio y siguiendo tu ejemplo con los saldos que estoy intentando reproducir, yo estoy viendo de momento un saldo positivo por parte de los leoncios de unos 1200 netos. En la bajada desde el 25 de marzo hasta el segundo mínimo habían acumulado unos 3600. Mi idea es que existe aún margen para largos hasta mi objetivo de 8400. Naturalmente como no hay ningün libro donde expliquen cómo calcular el saldo mi sistema puede ser erróneo. Ya veremos lo que pasa.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Abner (13 Abr 2013)

Mulder dijo:


>



Ya, y vas en modo sólo lectura dices. Claro, si es que las venéreas...


Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Abner (13 Abr 2013)

Pues invitadme oye, que yo si es en modo sòlo lectura me apunto. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Abr 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Bueno, señor Bertok, la operación lonchafinista ha terminado, por hoy.
> Me he dado una alegría, he comprado 4 botes de cerveza DIA Extra (8º) que está a 0,40€. 4x0,40 = 1,60€.



¿En el DIA venden la birra en BOTES? Sera una edición para gente de Bilbao, no? Aquí solamente la encuentro en latas ::


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2013)

Abner dijo:


> lo del bitcoin no es muy relevante al ser un mercado demasiado pequeño. Lo del oro yo entiendo que se han finalizado las compras de momento por los bancos centrales, especialmente el chino y por eso está bajando su cotización. A la bolsa en cambio y siguiendo tu ejemplo con los saldos que estoy intentando reproducir, yo estoy viendo de momento un saldo positivo por parte de los leoncios de unos 1200 netos. En la bajada desde el 25 de marzo hasta el segundo mínimo habían acumulado unos 3600. Mi idea es que existe aún margen para largos hasta mi objetivo de 8400. Naturalmente como no hay ningün libro donde expliquen cómo calcular el saldo mi sistema puede ser erróneo. Ya veremos lo que pasa.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2



Bien, puede que el mercado sea pequeño, pero ha actuado como verdadero canario en la mina, la información que ha dado ha sido buenísima para quien haya sabido leer las señales. Primero desplome del bitcoin, en 6 horas perdió un 50%, luego unos días más tarde le sigue el oro también de forma violenta. 

En la propia CDC tras la caída del bitcoin, y antes de la caída del oro, comenté que sería bastante interesante seguirlo aunque nadie me hizo caso.


----------



## paulistano (13 Abr 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Bueno, señor Bertok, la operación lonchafinista ha terminado, por hoy.
> Me he dado una alegría, he comprado 4 botes de cerveza DIA Extra (8º) que está a 0,40€. 4x0,40 = 1,60€.



Ya estamos con los porqueyolovalguismos...

Lo lonchafinista es beber agua....pagar por beber es porqueyolovalguista::


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿En el DIA venden la birra en BOTES? Sera una edición para gente de Bilbao, no? Aquí solamente la encuentro en latas ::



Pues el Nick es valenciano.... pero claro, los de Bilbao son de donde les da la gana ienso:


----------



## Abner (13 Abr 2013)

Mulder dijo:


> Bien, puede que el mercado sea pequeño, pero ha actuado como verdadero canario en la mina, la información que ha dado ha sido buenísima para quien haya sabido leer las señales. Primero desplome del bitcoin, en 6 horas perdió un 50%, luego unos días más tarde le sigue el oro también de forma violenta.
> 
> En la propia CDC tras la caída del bitcoin, y antes de la caída del oro, comenté que sería bastante interesante seguirlo aunque nadie me hizo caso.




El oro lleva cayendo bastante desde comienzos de año, no es algo que haya anticipado el bitcoin. En el bitcoin, es que el mercado es tan ilíquido, que cualquiera que necesite algo de liquidez y tenga unos cuantos cientos de bitcoins, puede mover el mercado muchísimo. Es el paraíso de cualquier trader. Metes 50.000€ en bitcoins, y literalmente, arrasas el mercado. 

El oro y materias primas han sido tradicionalmente, los mercados que antes se coscan de las llegadas de inflación, y gran parte de la masa de liquidez, se fue ahí en su momento, pero ahora, estamos en un período de deflación, las empresas quiebran y desaparece dinero del sistema, y a pesar de que hay mucho dinero por las compras de los bancos centrales, el movimiento de la masa monetaria es cero. Y va a seguir siendo cero, porque para que circulase masa monetaria, y se produjese una hipotética inflación, debería haber: 

a) Posibilidad de crecimiento real en la economía (por limitaciones energéticas, por limitaciones de la tasa de natalidad, y en general de los recursos) a esta ni se la ve ni se la espera. Japón 2.0 a nivel global.
b) Posibilidad de crear nuevas burbujas que capturen la masa monetaria creada (debatible). 
c) Posibilidad de crear inflación a países acreedores por asimetrías monetarias (ni siquiera los usanos van a ser capaces de esto en un mercado tan sumamente globalizado como el actual y con una capacidad de transmisión de la información instantánea).

Lo que podría estar ocurriendo, entiendo, es que gran parte de la liquidez disponible no está yendo a parar a la economía real en forma de créditos (por la razón a) y que a cambio se está montando una burbuja en la bolsa que acapara la liquidez que reciben los bancos por parte de los bancos centrales. 

Con esto consiguen varias cosas. Dado que los bancos se encuentran entre los principales accionistas de las empresas, meter liquidez en la bolsa y subirla infla sus quebrados balances, permite mantener un control de sus participadas y especialmente, provoca un efecto llamada sobre la gente que tiene cash al ser lo único que está dando cierta rentabilidad junto con la deuda, que a su vez va a parar a los bancos, que a su vez le compra el banco central, y que les da liquidez para cerrar el círculo. 

También tengamos en cuenta que se está jugando la capitalización de las pensiones lo que provocaría una entrada de dinero brutal en la Bolsa con la que los bancos y gobiernos (por la exención de pago final por devaluación real de la inversión del pensionista) podrían hacer su agosto particular. Es decir, todo el sistema bursátil, parece estar convirtiéndose en una burbuja enorme que convenientemente pincharán cuando proceda. 

Por qué todo esto?. Hay que tener en cuenta que como inflación no va a haber para robar el dinero a los depositantes, hay que hacer varias cosas para quitarles una liquidez que en realidad ya no existe por la destrucción de la economía mediante burbujas. Entre otras medidas, quitas a depositantes, preferentes, impuestos al ahorro, etc (las hemos visto todas). El depositante medio con ahorros va a ser una pieza de caza incansablemente perseguida hasta su destrucción, y la bolsa es otra de las trampas disponibles para quitarles liquidez sin que se cabreen en exceso.


----------



## egarenc (13 Abr 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pues el Nick es valenciano.... pero claro, los de Bilbao son de donde les da la gana ienso:



creo que de Valencia para abajo, a las latas de bebida se les denomina botes. De ahí para arriba, latas....y de Aragón para el fondo, ni idea.


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Abr 2013)

el gato cuando hace buen tiempo se esconde en la cueva?


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (13 Abr 2013)

Abner dijo:


> lo del bitcoin no es muy relevante al ser un mercado demasiado pequeño. Lo del oro yo entiendo que se han finalizado las compras de momento por los bancos centrales, especialmente el chino y por eso está bajando su cotización. A la bolsa en cambio y siguiendo tu ejemplo con los saldos que estoy intentando reproducir, yo estoy viendo de momento un saldo positivo por parte de los leoncios de unos 1200 netos. En la bajada desde el 25 de marzo hasta el segundo mínimo habían acumulado unos 3600. Mi idea es que existe aún margen para largos hasta mi objetivo de 8400. Naturalmente como no hay ningün libro donde expliquen cómo calcular el saldo mi sistema puede ser erróneo. Ya veremos lo que pasa.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2



Será el oro de Chipre:
Chipre negocia con el Eurogrupo vender parte de su oro para pagar el rescate. hoy.es
Tal vez lo de Chipre no sea como para meter mucho volumen pero.
¿Tendrá que ver la expectativa de que los próximos países rescatados tengan que sacar sus joros a la venta?


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Abr 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> creo que de Valencia para abajo, a las latas de bebida se les denomina botes. De ahí para arriba, latas....y de Aragón para el fondo, ni idea.



Esto es como cuando le dices a un castellano que vas con wambas 

En fin, les dejo, voy a cenar al Tapiñas


----------



## Abner (13 Abr 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Esto es como cuando le dices a un castellano que vas con wambas
> 
> En fin, les dejo, voy a cenar al Tapiñas



Eh, yo soy de Segovia, y entiendo como wambas = pantunflas. ¿no?


----------



## egarenc (13 Abr 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Esto es como cuando le dices a un castellano que vas con wambas
> 
> En fin, les dejo, voy a cenar al Tapiñas



joder, a 200m de mi casa jeje. Buen provecho!

---------- Post added 13-abr-2013 at 21:38 ----------




Abner dijo:


> Eh, yo soy de Segovia, y entiendo como wambas = pantunflas. ¿no?



son zapatillas deportivas, al menos aquí


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Señores, esto le está matando a Telefónica.
> 
> Telefonia movil sin ataduras | moviles libres | Simyo
> 
> ...



Que se jodan, unos castuzos que van hacia abajo.

---------- Post added 13-abr-2013 at 19:43 ----------




Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Llevo tiempo sin pasarme por aquí, pero unos sucesos ocurridos esta semana han llamado poderosamente mi atención, se trata de las brutales bajadas del oro y la cotización del bitcoin, esto me inclina a pensar que viene de nuevo una deflación y que será momento en abrir cortos para operaciones muy cortas en el tiempo y/o para mantenerse en liquidez, es decir, permanecer en la trinchera.
> 
> ¿qué opinais?



En la trinchera serás bien recibido.

En los índices van a diluviar hostias por todos lados para aliviar la sobrecompra.

---------- Post added 13-abr-2013 at 19:48 ----------




Tio Masclet dijo:


> Bueno, señor Bertok, la operación lonchafinista ha terminado, por hoy.
> Me he dado una alegría, *he comprado 4 botes de cerveza DIA Extra (8º) que está a 0,40€. 4x0,40 = 1,60€.*



Eres un puto manirroto :fiufiu:

Os dáis al lujo, derroche y lascivia sin reflexionar sobre lo que se avecina.

Reza 2 padre nuestros y estate 3 días sin gastar ni un chavo (ni café, ni tabaco, ...).

Amén.


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2013)

Abner dijo:


> El oro lleva cayendo bastante desde comienzos de año, no es algo que haya anticipado el bitcoin. En el bitcoin, es que el mercado es tan ilíquido, que cualquiera que necesite algo de liquidez y tenga unos cuantos cientos de bitcoins, puede mover el mercado muchísimo. Es el paraíso de cualquier trader. Metes 50.000€ en bitcoins, y literalmente, arrasas el mercado.
> 
> El oro y materias primas han sido tradicionalmente, los mercad+os que antes se coscan de las llegadas de inflación, y gran parte de la masa de liquidez, se fue ahí en su momento, pero ahora, estamos en un período de deflación, las empresas quiebran y desaparece dinero del sistema, y a pesar de que hay mucho dinero por las compras de los bancos centrales, el movimiento de la masa monetaria es cero. Y va a seguir siendo cero, porque para que circulase masa monetaria, y se produjese una hipotética inflación, debería haber:
> 
> ...



Si, el oro lleva cayendo desde septiembre, pero la brutal caida de esta semana ha coincidido sospechosamente con otra brutal caída en bitcoin, lo cual me lleva a deducir que en bitcoin también se mueven leoncios muy gordos con información privilegiadísima y que actúan antes que el resto de leoncios, además creo que no es la primera vez que ocurre, aunque esto tendría que estudiarlo mejor.

Por esa razón es importante seguir el cruce bitcoin dólar.


----------



## Abner (13 Abr 2013)

Mulder dijo:


> Si, el oro lleva cayendo desde septiembre, pero la brutal caida de esta semana ha coincidido sospechosamente con otra brutal caída en bitcoin, lo cual me lleva a deducir que en bitcoin también se mueven leoncios muy gordos con información privilegiadísima y que actúan antes que el resto de leoncios, además creo que no es la primera vez que ocurre, aunque esto tendría que estudiarlo mejor.
> 
> Por esa razón es importante seguir el cruce bitcoin dólar.



Bueno, yo te puedo decir, que antes de lo de Chipre, el jueves, en concreto, en el Ibex metieron -700 contratos, y pasado el fin de semana, se cayó con relativa fuerza hasta cerrar esos 700 contratos. Lo que veo yo ahora, es que hay en total unos 1200 en positivo, lo que me lleva a pensar que todavía hay margen de subida, ahora bien, si eso se mantendré en el tiempo, ya no lo sé.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Abr 2013)

Mulder dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo estoy enganchadísimo. Sobre todo por las pajas mentales que se hacen algunos bitcoñeros. 

LOL ahora mismo gap de -15% :: ::


----------



## Hinel (13 Abr 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Bueno, yo te puedo decir, que antes de lo de Chipre, el jueves, en concreto, en el Ibex metieron -700 contratos, y pasado el fin de semana, se cayó con relativa fuerza hasta cerrar esos 700 contratos. Lo que veo yo ahora, es que hay en total unos 1200 en positivo, lo que me lleva a pensar que todavía hay margen de subida, ahora bien, si eso se mantendré en el tiempo, ya no lo sé.



Decir que hay margen de subida en base a "1200 en positivo" no me parece adecuado, en absoluto. 
Otros dirán que el QM a caído a 91 y el Gbl está en 45.84 y que hay margen para la bajada. 
Hablar por no callar.


----------



## Tio Masclet (13 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿En el DIA venden la birra en BOTES? Sera una edición para gente de Bilbao, no? Aquí solamente la encuentro en latas ::



Hay también un edición especial para los que padecemos la ZONA CERO en botes.


----------



## Abner (13 Abr 2013)

postee un gráfico del qm y el gbl que no sé lo que son y vemos la correlación

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Abr 2013)

:ouch: x1000000

2000$ hacen que suba el bitcoño de 91$ a 99$...... es es un cachondeo, ya hasta deja de tener gracia


y 400$ lo mismo!!!!

Menuda empapelada que están haciendo ::


----------



## Abner (13 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :ouch: x1000000
> 
> 2000$ hacen que suba el bitcoño de 91$ a 99$...... es es un cachondeo, ya hasta deja de tener gracia
> 
> ...



El bitcoin como concepto, es fascinante, el tio que lo diseñó es un puto genio, pero hasta que no se use realmente como moneda, para transacciones de productos en el día a día, no es más que un valor meramente especulativo.


----------



## paulistano (13 Abr 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> creo que de Valencia para abajo, a las latas de bebida se les denomina botes. De ahí para arriba, latas....y de Aragón para el fondo, ni idea.



Ojo, que en Madrid también se les llama botes, o latas.


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Bueno, yo te puedo decir, que antes de lo de Chipre, el jueves, en concreto, en el Ibex metieron -700 contratos, y pasado el fin de semana, se cayó con relativa fuerza hasta cerrar esos 700 contratos. Lo que veo yo ahora, es que hay en total unos 1200 en positivo, lo que me lleva a pensar que todavía hay margen de subida, ahora bien, si eso se mantendré en el tiempo, ya no lo sé.



Me gustaría saber desde que momento exactamente ves esos 1200 acumulados, según mis registros yo no los veo.


----------



## Abner (13 Abr 2013)

Mulder dijo:


> Me gustaría saber desde que momento exactamente ves esos 1200 acumulados, según mis registros yo no los veo.



Pues eso esperaba yo, que pudiéramos contrastar al menos cifras para ver si voy mu desencaminao. En concreto, la acumulación empezó con la bajada desde el 25 de marzo, ese día hubo una bajada importante donde yo creo que se empezó a acumular unos 1500 contratos. Se dejaron posiciones largas cogidas desde la zona del 8370 (f). Ahora mismo no tengo los datos delante, pero recuerdo que el máximo de acumulación llegó en el segundo mínimo que se hizo hace relativamente poco (7700 o algo así) con 3600 contratos. En la subida destroyer de hacer pocos días se pulieron unos 1500 contratos quedando el saldo en 800 netos, y hasta hoy han acumulado aún manteniéndose el precio hasta los 1200 aprox.


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Pues eso esperaba yo, que pudiéramos contrastar al menos cifras para ver si voy mu desencaminao. En concreto, la acumulación empezó con la bajada desde el 25 de marzo, ese día hubo una bajada importante donde yo creo que se empezó a acumular unos 1500 contratos. Se dejaron posiciones largas cogidas desde la zona del 8370 (f). Ahora mismo no tengo los datos delante, pero recuerdo que el máximo de acumulación llegó en el segundo mínimo que se hizo hace relativamente poco (7700 o algo así) con 3600 contratos. En la subida destroyer de hacer pocos días se pulieron unos 1500 contratos quedando el saldo en 800 netos, y hasta hoy han acumulado aún manteniéndose el precio hasta los 1200 aprox.



A mi me sale que hay -1275 contratos (es decir, acumulado negativo) con saldo máximo el propio día 25 y saldo mínimo el día 5 de abril con -1938 contratos, hasta el viernes solo se han recuperado en unos 700 contratos.

Según el gráfico diario del Ibex parece coincidir bastante bien


----------



## Abner (13 Abr 2013)

Mulder dijo:


> A mi me sale que hay -1275 contratos (es decir, acumulado negativo) con saldo máximo el propio día 25 y saldo mínimo el día 5 de abril con -1938 contratos, hasta el viernes solo se han recuperado en unos 700 contratos.
> 
> Según el gráfico diario del Ibex parece coincidir bastante bien



en el intradario el dia 25 que te sale que se manejó?

P.D: Quiero decir, esos -1275 contratos son los que se crearon el propia día 25, o es el resultado de un conteo que llevabas de antes?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (14 Abr 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Estaría bien verle y escucharle por allí.



Ahora mismo he dejado huella

---------- Post added 14-abr-2013 at 01:07 ----------

Les veo un poco faltos de motivación y cierta agresividad. Ahí les dejo una joya.

[YOUTUBE]xcJmE4c50K8[/YOUTUBE]

I wanna see the biggest pic I've ever seen .............. if you don't wanna be in the pic get out right now.


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2013)

Abner dijo:


> en el intradario el dia 25 que te sale que se manejó?
> 
> P.D: Quiero decir, esos -1275 contratos son los que se crearon el propia día 25, o es el resultado de un conteo que llevabas de antes?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2



Parten del día 25, en mi sistema puedo ver cualquier período que yo defina.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Que se jodan, unos castuzos que van hacia abajo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-abr-2013 at 19:43 ----------
> 
> ...



Oiga que la "cermeza" de del día entra bien, y más para entender este hilo y las entradas gatunas


----------



## Abner (14 Abr 2013)

Mulder dijo:


> Parten del día 25, en mi sistema puedo ver cualquier período que yo defina.



o sea como un huevo y una castaña. Bueno, si llegamos a los 8400 aún tendré esperanzas de que algo de mi sistema sirva para operar.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## paulistano (14 Abr 2013)

Nunca había visto a Alierta en acción, me parece un tío brillante donde los haya, con las ideas claras, vamos...que mañana mismo entro con todo lo gordo en Telefónica, más cuando Alierta está diciendo que "los mercaos no saben cosas que van a pasar y nosotros sí lo sabemos...":


Miren, miren...

[YOUTUBE]rVADWAxOZtg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## amago45 (14 Abr 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Nunca había visto a Alierta en acción, me parece un tío brillante donde los haya, con las ideas claras, vamos...que mañana mismo entro con todo lo gordo en Telefónica, más cuando Alierta está diciendo que "los mercaos no saben cosas que van a pasar y nosotros sí lo sabemos...":
> 
> 
> Miren, miren...
> ...



Un chaval en Arequipa ...


----------



## juanfer (14 Abr 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Nunca había visto a Alierta en acción, me parece un tío brillante donde los haya, con las ideas claras, vamos...que mañana mismo entro con todo lo gordo en Telefónica, más cuando Alierta está diciendo que "los mercaos no saben cosas que van a pasar y nosotros sí lo sabemos...":
> 
> 
> Miren, miren...
> ...




Cuando yo seguia TEF el castuzo este se levantaba 80M€ al año más bonus, por perder clientes y hacer perder pasta a los accionistas. No se si ahora habrá cambiado, yo siempre votaba que no a todo en las juntas, pero bueno ahora ya estoy fuera, no se si habrá cambiado la tendencia.


----------



## bertok (14 Abr 2013)

Financial & Economic News, Videos | Mauldin Economics


----------



## sr.anus (14 Abr 2013)

Mi primer año con vosotros, y sobreviviendo. Para que parte de las discretas ganancias vuelen hacia hacienda, un sueldo mensual para ellos. Sin incluir las operaciones me salia a devolver, tendre que hacer mas papertrading ::
o comprar bitcoins :: que supongo que seran mas invisbles para los amijos


----------



## Tio Masclet (14 Abr 2013)

Sr. Bertok, en el hilo de la plata un forero reclama su conosimiento.


----------



## bertok (14 Abr 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Sr. Bertok, en el hilo de la plata un forero reclama su conosimiento.



Vamos pa'llá.


----------



## egarenc (14 Abr 2013)

....UP....

[YOUTUBE]QEyeYWEn6LQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tarrito (14 Abr 2013)

gracias Atman por la recomendación de "nothing personal" 

tiene pinta de peli raruna que tanto me gustan


----------



## paulistano (14 Abr 2013)

Nadie comenta que segun futuros viene pepon....estamos contentos:Aplauso:


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Abr 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Nadie comenta que segun futuros viene pepon....estamos contentos:Aplauso:



espero que tengas razón


----------



## paulistano (15 Abr 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> espero que tengas razón



Ojo, no es razon o no razon....es lo que marca igmarkets.


Las unicas buenas razones todos en este ilo sabemos cuales son...




Boobs, boobs, boobs, boobsssss:rolleye:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Abr 2013)

El índice Hang Seng baja un 1,52 por ciento, o 336 puntos, a media sesión - Yahoo! Finanzas España

Día bajista. :Aplauso:

Lo dije pero como nadie me cree. :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Abr 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

el viernes salto stop loss en el oro 1505-1495 :: el rally bajista en las materias primas anticipa el rally bajista en los indices , MV estara al acecho , pero cuidadin que los indices pueden subir hasta el vencimiento :no:

---------- Post added 15-abr-2013 at 09:08 ----------

metemos larguito ibex 8055 :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Abr 2013)

Vamos eonicas cooooooño!


----------



## Topongo (15 Abr 2013)

DEfinitivamente mittal esta como el culo, hoy me piro de ella, me desdigo constantemente, pero es que no remonta ni por casualidad.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (15 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vamos eonicas cooooooño!



Enhorabuena para ti!!! Crees que todavía puedo volver a entrar a buscar ese lugar donde pastan los unicornios ?


----------



## peseteuro (15 Abr 2013)

Vamos a tirar a nuestro IBEX hacia el *rojo profundo * un buen rato ...


----------



## juanfer (15 Abr 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Enhorabuena para ti!!! Crees que todavía puedo volver a entrar a buscar ese lugar donde pastan los unicornios ?



La entrada para eon y todas las que componen el eurostoxx 50 para mi, es cuando se cierre el gap, en eurostoxx 2550.

Pero llevamos el gap 5 meses abierto.


----------



## Topongo (15 Abr 2013)

Vendida, al final ni para comisiones, pero dormiré tranquilo


----------



## Sin_Perdón (15 Abr 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Vendida, al final ni para comisiones, pero dormiré tranquilo



Mira que jode eh? a 9,74 que estuve apunto de venderlas y después también perdí las comisiones....

Eso sí, esta nos la tiene que pagar con creces en el futuro.


----------



## Muttley (15 Abr 2013)

Hoy Pescanova presenta cuentas....sin la aprobación del consejo y sin auditar, con lo que seguramente haya consecuencias desde la CNMV.

Hay miedo...dicen que donde era una...hay dos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Abr 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Enhorabuena para ti!!! Crees que todavía puedo volver a entrar a buscar ese lugar donde pastan los unicornios ?



Bufffff!!, ahora mismo mejor no intentarlo si eres gacelón como yo. Está llegando a zonas de sobrecompra y la prudencia aconseja que mejor esperar, no vaya a ser que venga pandoro con las rebajas. 

Supongo que habrá más trenes.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Abr 2013)

Premio Berengario...

_Arcelor Mittal, tiralíneas _
* Es la peor del Ibex 35 con un descenso de -2.62% a €9.093.*


----------



## Topongo (15 Abr 2013)

Joder en buena hora hemos salido, madre de dios como guanea. Al final se van a ver esos 6,xx que pronosticaba CLACA creo.
ya va a -4,28%


----------



## Janus (15 Abr 2013)

Muy interesante lo que estamos viendo en el oro y en la plata.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Abr 2013)

Plata y oro dejándose la piel...


----------



## Sin_Perdón (15 Abr 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Joder en buena hora hemos salido, madre de dios como guanea. Al final se van a ver esos 6,xx que pronosticaba CLACA creo.
> ya va a -4,28%



"Hay que tener claro siempre, que más vale una retirada a tiempo salvando el ejercito y admitiendo una derrota, que no hacerlo y perder la guerra" Sin Perdón dixi.


----------



## paulistano (15 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> el viernes salto stop loss en el oro 1505-1495 :: el rally bajista en las materias primas anticipa el rally bajista en los indices , MV estara al acecho , pero cuidadin que los indices pueden subir hasta el vencimiento :no:
> 
> ...



Que les parece si entre todos los larguistas ponemos pasta para contratar los servicios de una gata de pago para alejar al hombrecillo este de la tecla BUY??

Que desesperacion....es ponerse largo este tio y empezar a bajar todo::


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Abr 2013)

Pronto va a venir un tsunami osezno en bolsa que va a barrer de flandercitos...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Muy interesante lo que estamos viendo en el oro y en la plata.



Interesante el rotito que me está haciendo.... ::::


----------



## ghkghk (15 Abr 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Que les parece si entre todos los larguistas ponemos pasta para contratar los servicios de una gata de pago para alejar al hombrecillo este de la tecla BUY??
> 
> Que desesperacion....es ponerse largo este tio y empezar a bajar todo::




¿Rubia o morena?















Aunque algo dentro de mí me dice que el jatito jalapeño es más de...


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Interesante el rotito que me está haciendo.... ::::



Sal de ahí que te están haciendo un EPIC...

_ Oro spot 
Nunca había perdido tanto en dos sesiones seguidas desde hace 30 años_


----------



## paulistano (15 Abr 2013)

Jajajaja.....muy bueno....elige tu la rubia o la morena, la que no quieras para mi y al gato le dejamos el que sobra.....


----------



## ghkghk (15 Abr 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Jajajaja.....muy bueno....elige tu la rubia o la morena, la que no quieras para mi y al gato le dejamos el que sobra.....



Va, pues para mí la morena que mi mujer es rubia, y así varío... :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (15 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Interesante el rotito que me está haciendo.... ::::



Después de tantos años supongo que usas stop losses, ok?.

La apertura de hoy de las Coeur, Hecla etc... va a ser ::


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (15 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Muy interesante lo que estamos viendo en el oro y en la plata.



Ohhh, my Gold:


----------



## ghkghk (15 Abr 2013)

En mi vida me ha interesado el oro y la plata, pero no entiendo por qué cuando subían todo el mundo decía que era porque había incertidumbre en las bolsas y la gente buscaba su valor refugio, y ahora leo que la caida del oro y la plata anticipa un rally bajista en bolsa...

Lo que me hace creer que metales y mercados, al final, están bastante descorrelacionados.


----------



## Janus (15 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> En mi vida me ha interesado el oro y la plata, pero no entiendo por qué cuando subían todo el mundo decía que era porque había incertidumbre en las bolsas y la gente buscaba su valor refugio, y ahora leo que la caida del oro y la plata anticipa un rally bajista en bolsa...
> 
> Lo que me hace creer que metales y mercados, al final, están bastante descorrelacionados.



Va por rachas. Lo que está claro es que en general el dolar débil hace subir los precios de las materias primas y eso mejora substancialmente las P&L de las empresas mineras que algunas son realmente muy grandes y tienen mucho peso en los índices macro.

Pero sí que es cierto que en general la bolsa no se comporta como generalmente debería hacerlo. Ahí está su magia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Abr 2013)

Con lo de hoy me zampo un -15% en la plata como mínimo....hacía tiempo que no me pillaban en una así, (poca carga, pero duele). A ver como salgo de esta.... :rolleye:

@ghkghk podría ser que se esté anticipando una bajada de las bolsas y la gente necesite esos $ bien para cubrir posiciones, bien para hacer compras.

Y los 1000€/onza que posteamos hace tiempo cada vez más cercanos.


----------



## Janus (15 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Con lo de hoy me zampo un -15% en la plata como mínimo....hacía tiempo que no me pillaban en una así, (poca carga, pero duele). A ver como salgo de esta.... :rolleye:
> 
> @ghkghk podría ser que se esté anticipando una bajada de las bolsas y la gente necesite esos $ bien para cubrir posiciones, bien para hacer compras.
> 
> Y los 1000€/onza que posteamos hace tiempo cada vez más cercanos.



En dolares, la plata cotiza x5 los números de hace 9 años. Lo digo por si alguien quiere coger el cuchillo y tal. Lo peor que puede tener un bolsista es tener memoria porque lo que hace es pensar que las cosas están caras o baratas respecto al pasado cercano. Nuevamente "pensar" tiene que ver con el cerebro y en la bolsa funcionan mejor los "ojos".

---------- Post added 15-abr-2013 at 11:56 ----------

Cuidado con meter largos en SAN y BBVA al calor de los soportes. Conviene esperar a que se definan los movimientos. Hay quien dice que los soportes están para rebotar y quienes dicen que los soportes están para perderse. Veremos ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Abr 2013)

Cierro las PTC con plusvies para cubrir la enculada de la plata.

A ver que coño hago con las EON....

De momento la posi global es verde.... pero me jodería un montón cagarla en el mes.

Venderé el ETF a mercado y a joderse.

Ale les dejo por un momento. Voy a rumiar mi desdicha.


----------



## peseteuro (15 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En dolares, la plata cotiza x5 los números de hace 9 años. Lo digo por si alguien quiere coger el cuchillo y tal. *Lo peor que puede tener un bolsista es tener memoria porque lo que hace es pensar que las cosas están caras o baratas respecto al pasado cercano*. Nuevamente "pensar" tiene que ver con el cerebro y en la bolsa funcionan mejor los "ojos".
> 
> .






Me ha gustado esa frase :Aplauso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Abr 2013)

Buenos dias y tal,

y esto poquito a poquito haciendo su camino.
US Dollar Index | Índice del Dólar | DXY Index


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Abr 2013)

MV maestro de sabiduria lo va a explicar de forma muy sencilla para que el gacelerio lo entienda :no:

las materias primas y las bolsas llevan mucho tiempo subiendo y luego manteniendose en to lo alto a pesar de que la coñomia real se deterioraba cada vez mas intensamente , el rally bajista de las materias primas precede al rally bajista en las bolsas 

el ibex va a cerrar el gapsito en 8540 y luego las puertas del infierno se abriran , nos hincharemos a cargar cortos , para estos casos no viene mal una expresion tan provinciana como es banquetearse con las caidas :Baile:

---------- Post added 15-abr-2013 at 12:53 ----------

el brutal rally bajista esta a la vuelta de la esquina , la caida de las materias primas es la señal , pronto veremos los 5300 :baba:


----------



## paulistano (15 Abr 2013)

Si fran no se ha pasado por aqui es que su hoja de ruta sigue intacta....9.450 al primer semestre.....hasta junio puede pasar de todo....minimos y vuelta a maximos de un añoienso:


Que dificil es esto)


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Abr 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Si fran no se ha pasado por aqui es que su hoja de ruta sigue intacta....9.450 al primer semestre.....hasta junio puede pasar de todo....minimos y vuelta a maximos de un añoienso:
> 
> 
> Que dificil es esto)



la señal del mal a sido enviada , los que lo sigais series salvos :no:


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Abr 2013)

interesante lo que pasa en los metales


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Abr 2013)

nos acercamos a mayo , pauta estacional y tal , si es que no nesecitan ni sorprender al gacelerio , lo hacen to siempre igual porque siempre les da resultado  

solo queda saber hasta donde llevaran al ibex ienso:

---------- Post added 15-abr-2013 at 13:09 ----------

nesecitan


----------



## LCIRPM (15 Abr 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> interesante lo que pasa en los metales



Aceptamos pulpo como animal de compañía y oro como metal.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Abr 2013)

el BIG GUANO se acerca , el esperado , el justo castigo para los ejpertitos :Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (15 Abr 2013)

Vamos a *ver *qué pasa porque este año el tema de que mayo-oct es bajista ..... tiene la subida previa necesaria para que haya algo que recolectar.

He dicho *"ver"* lo cual es muy diferente a *"pensar"*. Ojos antes que cerebro.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos a *ver *qué pasa porque este año el tema de que mayo-oct es bajista ..... tiene la subida previa necesaria para que haya algo que recolectar.
> 
> He dicho *"ver"* lo cual es muy diferente a *"pensar"*. Ojos antes que cerebro.



primero la ultima carga de la caballeria alcista y entonces brutal rally bajista :baba:


----------



## juanfer (15 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> primero la ultima carga de la caballeria alcista y entonces brutal rally bajista :baba:



Yo creo que aun falta un rally bajista que llevará el DAX al 754X para otro rally alcista de los de 82XX en el DAX y luego guano en cantidades industriales.


----------



## tarrito (15 Abr 2013)

@Jatencio

cree ustek que el bitcoin ha podido contagiar al oro?

espero su respuesta, oh! orá-Culo de sabiduría


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Abr 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> @Jatencio
> 
> cree ustek que el bitcoin ha podido contagiar al oro?
> 
> espero su respuesta, oh! orá-Culo de sabiduría



el bitcoin es una chorrada y MV no pierde el tiempo con tonterias :no:


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Abr 2013)

Janus, hace tiempo que no nos comentas nada de las Prisas... ¿quedaron ancladas en el olvido?

Con lo que me gustaba ese culebrón...


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Abr 2013)

¿por algún casual están moderando/controlando/filtrando/... post en el hilo del BitCoin para qué solo sea un hilo de felices inversores?

ienso:


----------



## Cascooscuro (15 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿por algún casual están moderando/controlando/filtrando/... post en el hilo del BitCoin para qué solo sea un hilo de felices inversores?
> 
> ienso:



Seguramente ya se lo habran preguntado antes...pero...como debemos interpretar el porcentaje de guano de su firma?


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Abr 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Seguramente ya se lo habran preguntado antes...pero...como debemos interpretar el porcentaje de guano de su firma?



Renta variable en USA sigue potente, pero con corrección a la vista


----------



## Africano (15 Abr 2013)

os acordais de NVAX???


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Abr 2013)

Cerrada la Plata
me escuece el culo,
no es un bulo
m'an abierto patas


:::::: -18% :abajo::´ouch:


----------



## Janus (15 Abr 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Janus, hace tiempo que no nos comentas nada de las Prisas... ¿quedaron ancladas en el olvido?
> 
> Con lo que me gustaba ese culebrón...



Cuando vea una buena pauta de volumen lo hablaremos. De momento en el board siguen dando vueltas a cómo salir del paso.

De momento, andan preocupados porque la orientación a una compañía con grandes nuevos ingresos digitales se ha comido un presupuesto de más de 140 millones de euros y no tienen apenas nada a cambio.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Abr 2013)

Y como me parece que las e-on van para abajo, vendo (+11%) y me quedo con cara de tonto pagando comisiones y -60€ en la cuenta grgrgrgrgr vaya mierda de mes.

Descanso y ya vendrán mejores meses.

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/fc3b42b4-6025-4181-b56d-c31b41de3506/04.15.2013-16.28.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/fc3b42b4-6025-4181-b56d-c31b41de3506/04.15.2013-16.28.png" width="487" height="321" border="0" /></a>


----------



## Janus (15 Abr 2013)

Africano dijo:


> os acordais de NVAX???









---------- Post added 15-abr-2013 at 16:28 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cerrada la Plata
> me escuece el culo,
> no es un bulo
> m'an abierto patas
> ...



En cuanto tenga vela verde en timeframe de horas, para adentro con stop 30 pipos por debajo y target de +60 pipos pero el stop dinámico a esa distancia de 30.


----------



## ddddd (15 Abr 2013)

¿Cómo siguen viendo AMD después de esta corrección?

Un saludo.


----------



## hombre-mosca (15 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y como me parece que las e-on van para abajo, vendo (+11%) y me quedo con cara de tonto pagando comisiones y -60€ en la cuenta grgrgrgrgr vaya mierda de mes.
> 
> Descanso y ya vendrán mejores meses.
> 
> <!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/fc3b42b4-6025-4181-b56d-c31b41de3506/04.15.2013-16.28.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/fc3b42b4-6025-4181-b56d-c31b41de3506/04.15.2013-16.28.png" width="487" height="321" border="0" /></a>



Le puse un post el viernes sobre el tema.



hombre-mosca dijo:


> DJ DGAP-PVR: E.ON SE: Release according to Article 26, Section 1 of the WpHG [the German Securities Trading Act] with the objective of Europe-wide distribution
> E.ON SE
> 
> 12.04.2013 09:26
> ...



Vendieron sobre los 14 eur. Yo de momento ni tocarlas, hasta que paguen dividendos. El viernes y hoy por la mañana han estado llenando el microondas hasta arriba de gacelas, ahora muchas gacelas largas veo ahi dentro. Si le sirve de consuelo, yo tampoco he vendido en maximos, iba muy cargado y daba mucho respeto, aunque la locomotora iba a tope.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (15 Abr 2013)

Janus, Barrick a 20 dolares ??????????? :8::8::8: Esto no es compra inmediata ????

Y ojito a las carboneras como están cayendo....uffff Si esto es la antesala del guano verdadero, miedito me da. Menos mal que estoy en liquidez....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Abr 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Le puse un post el viernes sobre el tema.
> 
> 
> 
> Vendieron sobre los 14 eur. Yo de momento ni tocarlas, hasta que paguen dividendos. El viernes y hoy por la mañana han estado llenando el microondas hasta arriba de gacelas, ahora muchas gacelas largas veo ahi dentro. Si le sirve de consuelo, yo tampoco he vendido en maximos, iba muy cargado y daba mucho respeto, aunque la locomotora iba a tope.



Las eónicas están bienvendidas, ha sido una operación controlada en todo momento. Las PTC... ahí-ahí, anque si se sale con plusvies buena operación es. Lo que me tiene cabreado es la gacelada de la plata. enía que haber cortado las pérdidas antes. No estaba ni convencido cuando la abrí. Gacelote en resumen.


----------



## Janus (15 Abr 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Janus, Barrick a 20 dolares ??????????? :8::8::8: Esto no es compra inmediata ????
> 
> Y ojito a las carboneras como están cayendo....uffff Si esto es la antesala del guano verdadero, miedito me da. Menos mal que estoy en liquidez....



Hizo doble techo por lo que ahora toca hacer es doble suelo en 17,27. Meterse antes tiene mucho riesgo porque ahora está 3 pavos más arriba.

Parecen precios bajos pero no hace tanto que estaba en 12 dolares.

---------- Post added 15-abr-2013 at 17:26 ----------




Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Janus, Barrick a 20 dolares ??????????? :8::8::8: Esto no es compra inmediata ????
> 
> Y ojito a las carboneras como están cayendo....uffff Si esto es la antesala del guano verdadero, miedito me da. Menos mal que estoy en liquidez....



Me he hartado de decir que el carbón es sumamente interesante pero que hay que esperar. Ahí tienen los resultados, no se puede entrar cuando lo que toca es esperar. Es un sector que no hace prisioneros y esa condición de contorno es muy importante porque la ecuación inversora depende en gran medida de ella. Recuerden que cuando uno mete no solo tiene que resolver en donde, tiene que resolver cuando y con que target de beneficios y stop de pérdidas.

Todas las carboneras están por el estilo, da igual Arch, Alpha, Cliffs, Peabody, Walter ...... y por mucho que parece que caen .... aún no están en mínimos del 2008/2009. El caso de James River es diferente porque va a quebrar.

Como inversores tenemos que darnos cuenta que siempre vemos las cosas al revés. No queremos comprar cuando ha subido porque pensamos que llegamos tarde y miramos comprar cuando bajan mucho porque la memoria reciente nos petardea con precios que parecen baratos. Esto es mucho más sencillo si lo vemos con perspectiva.

---------- Post added 15-abr-2013 at 17:28 ----------

Antes se comentaba por AMD. Sigo diciendo que hay que esperar a que su supere la MM150. La vela de hoy, en timeframe diario, no es fea siempre y cuando mañana tuviera un cuerpo verde y con volumen. En cualquier caso, la prudencia se impone y hay que esperar a que se supere esa MM150 que coincide con la recuperación del canal bajista anterior y con la superación de los últimos máximos relativos.

Otra en la que hay que esperar.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (15 Abr 2013)

¿Cuando hizo ese mínimo a 17,27 $ ? en octubre del 2008 paró en 19,89. 

¿Estamos hablando de antes del 2005 ?


----------



## Janus (15 Abr 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> ¿Cuando hizo ese mínimo a 17,27 $ ? en octubre del 2008 paró en 19,89.
> 
> ¿Estamos hablando de antes del 2005 ?



El 24 de octubre de 2008 se hizo un mínimo en 17,27.. El nivel de 19,89 fue el cierre semanal en esas mismas fechas.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (15 Abr 2013)

Se agradece la respuesta convenientemente 

PD: se supone es un gif pero bueno, aun soy un pompero en estos menesteres.


----------



## tarrito (15 Abr 2013)

contra la astenia primaveral 

te entra una mala ***** queeee ... buuuuuffffff

Gobierno del disparate – Economía Directa 15-04-2014 | Colectivo Burbuja


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Abr 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> contra la astenia primaveral
> 
> te entra una mala ***** queeee ... buuuuuffffff
> 
> Gobierno del disparate – Economía Directa 15-04-2014 | Colectivo Burbuja



Venga si, que hoy estoy contentico.....


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Abr 2013)

Y ese guano usano... ¿que pasa que no se celebra en el hilo?


----------



## J-Z (15 Abr 2013)

Una troleada han esperado a que cerrase europa pa guanear, podían haberlo hecho antes y teniamos fiesta


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Y ese guano usano... ¿que pasa que no se celebra en el hilo?



tantos dias viniendo el "guano verdadero" y luego era un fake .... q ahora ya la gente necesitara ver 3 velotes rojos diarios para animarse 

de todas formas lo de hoy es raro, otros dias hubieran hecho un reversal peponico para dejar a las gacelas con el morro partido y en vez de eso estan dejando caer con alegria

sera para eliminar sobrecompra? donde esta yendo la ultraliquidez ahora? p q este afan en los ultimos dias por estar en liquidez en las materias primas?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Abr 2013)

pipoapipo dijo:


> tantos dias viniendo el "guano verdadero" y luego era un fake .... q ahora ya la gente necesitara ver 3 velotes rojos diarios para animarse
> 
> de todas formas lo de hoy es raro, otros dias hubieran hecho un reversal peponico para dejar a las gacelas con el morro partido y en vez de eso estan dejando caer con alegria
> 
> sera para eliminar sobrecompra? donde esta yendo la ultraliquidez ahora? p q este afan en los ultimos dias por estar en liquidez en las materias primas?



Demasiadas preguntas sin respuestas.
Esto solo lo salva un corto de MV. O en segundo plano un bernanke con el gatillo flojo.


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Demasiadas preguntas sin respuestas.
> Esto solo lo salva un corto de MV. O en segundo plano un bernanke con el gatillo flojo.



apuesto por lo primero, solo un "corto a jierrrroooo" del gato nos puede salvar

pq liquidez hay para empapelar el mundo varias veces (ya sea en dolares, yenes, euros o lo q sea.... pero ahora mismo solo las bolsas estan arriba arriba)

sigo pensando como dije hace unos dias, aun no se ha roto nada (en las bolsas) pero en europa estamos jugando ya al borde de la navaja... DAX y CAC ya tienen un pie en el aire (lo mismo pueden acabar despeñandose q alguien con impresoras tender la mano y salvarles :XX: )


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Abr 2013)

1520 y más pa abajo incluso..

Ojito, al DAX que está perdiendo las patas...


----------



## juanfer (15 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> 1520 y más pa abajo incluso..
> 
> Ojito, al DAX que está perdiendo las patas...



El SP yo lo veo mas abajo del 1520.
El Dax necesita una corrección de hasta el 754X.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Abr 2013)

Pedazo de guano usano...

Mañana la apertura europea va a ser de traca,...


----------



## Snowball (15 Abr 2013)

Madre mia q hstia se acaba de dar el SP500


----------



## tarrito (15 Abr 2013)

Snowball dijo:


> Madre mia q hstia se acaba de dar el SP500



¿puede tener relación con lo de la maratón de Bostón?


----------



## Yamato (15 Abr 2013)

Hay atentado en Boston... Se ha habierto un hilo para seguirlo.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Abr 2013)

Dije que el día iba a ser bajista.


----------



## Janus (15 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> El SP yo lo veo mas abajo del 1520.
> El Dax necesita una corrección de hasta el 754X.



El DAX lo está haciendo de libro. Pierde la directriz y vuelve a ella para volver a caer. Aquí se puede ganar mucha plata.







---------- Post added 15-abr-2013 at 21:58 ----------

La plata como mandan los cánones. En mínimos del día al cierre de la sesión del SP. Eso, para dejar las cosas muy claras.


----------



## J-Z (15 Abr 2013)

El guanazo es máximo en oro y plata -10 y -13.


----------



## Janus (15 Abr 2013)

Señores, el VIX ha subido el +36,24%. Esto es grave porque este índice no cotiza otra cosa que el trasiego de compras de opciones PUT en SP (los inversores las utilizan para protegerse antes caídas).

Es record.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Abr 2013)

Aquí llega el gran batacazo del SP500. ::


----------



## Roninn (15 Abr 2013)

_Volatilidaaad tienes noombre de mujeeer_ :fiufiu:

Y V de Vix: +35,66%


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Abr 2013)

..y sigue cayendo en el after...


----------



## ponzi (15 Abr 2013)

Venga otra a la palestra que me gusta mucho y no solo porque financieramente lo hagan genial si no porque además están mejorando sus margenes y rentabilidades y por 6000 mill.


Hubo Boss


https://www.unience.com/product/GER/BOSS/financials


----------



## amago45 (15 Abr 2013)

¿puede ser por lo de Boston? ¿Saben algo que no sabemos? ¿Obama ya está en el Air Force One?


----------



## Maravedi (15 Abr 2013)

Dirán que han sido los norcoreanos y la liaran parda,el petróleo ya hablo


----------



## Janus (15 Abr 2013)

Vaya rabo que han "calzado" hoy. Pandoro ha llegado con los huevos llenos de amor.


----------



## ponzi (15 Abr 2013)

Otra cuyos margenes y resultados no paran de mejorar ....dueños de marcas como North face o timberland

https://www.unience.com/product/NYS/VFC/financials


----------



## Janus (15 Abr 2013)

Otro rabo que se ha paseado por las plazas usanas.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pronto va a venir un tsunami osezno en bolsa que va a barrer de flandercitos...



No ha pasado ni 24 horas...oiga


----------



## ponzi (15 Abr 2013)

Otra mas


Colgate


https://www.unience.com/product/NYS/CL/financials


----------



## Durmiente (15 Abr 2013)

Total, que entre la tendencia que se apuntaba y lo de Boston, mañana el IBEX puede tocar el 7700 de golpe para ahí esperar la apertura americana...


----------



## LCIRPM (15 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Otro rabo que se ha paseado por las plazas usanas.



¿Solaria cotiza en USA? Yo pensaba que sólo Abengoa se vendió por allí.


----------



## ponzi (15 Abr 2013)

Otra mas y esta también esta mejorando sus ratios y margenes por 8800 mill.


PVH

https://www.unience.com/product/NYS/PVH/financials

Dueña de marcas como tommy hilfiger o calvin klein


----------



## ponzi (15 Abr 2013)

Otra que también esta mejorando sus cuentas y además sin deuda


Ralp lauren

https://www.unience.com/product/NYS/RL/financials


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Abr 2013)

Chinazo, ¿sigues en DAIMLER en plan osaco?


----------



## Janus (15 Abr 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿Solaria cotiza en USA? Yo pensaba que sólo Abengoa se vendió por allí.



Solaria es MCE.


----------



## paulistano (15 Abr 2013)

Durmiente dijo:


> Total, que entre la tendencia que se apuntaba y lo de Boston, mañana el IBEX puede tocar el 7700 de golpe para ahí esperar la apertura americana...



Espero que no, el gato va largo:ouch:


----------



## Janus (15 Abr 2013)

Les voy a decir un objetivo de caída para la plata: entre 1600 y 1800. Ahí está.::

Eso sí, mientras tanto va a dar muchísimas opciones interesantes de trading de con amplios movimientos en ambas direcciones. No se hacen prisioneros.

Quien esté en la trinchera, que ni asome la cabeza.


----------



## Durmiente (15 Abr 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Espero que no, el gato va largo:ouch:



Razón de más....


----------



## ponzi (15 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Las eónicas están bienvendidas, ha sido una operación controlada en todo momento. Las PTC... ahí-ahí, anque si se sale con plusvies buena operación es. Lo que me tiene cabreado es la gacelada de la plata. enía que haber cortado las pérdidas antes. No estaba ni convencido cuando la abrí. Gacelote en resumen.



Entiendo que para semejante boquete con la plata es porque has operado con derivados? Los derivados son armas de destrucción masiva cuanto mas lejos mejor, es mejor ganar los dineros en los campos de unicornios.Anda que abandonar el barco eonico tiene delito, si es mas completo que el barco pirata de los playmobil, me ha dejado solo al timon, lo llevare a buen puerto ...sobre 19...He dejado unas cuantas que junto a todas las que he mencionando pueden ser opciones muy interesantes para crear una cartera adinfinitum bien maja (Hugo boss,Coca cola,Conocco,Iberdrola,Eón,Pvh,Burberry,LVMH,Danone,Ppr,Bayer,Henkel,Sanofi,Arcelor,Acerinox,Adidas,Swatch,Thales,VF,Diageo,Heineken,Procter,Colgate,Sotheby's,Portugal telecom,Bic,Vw,Bmw)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Entiendo que para semejante boquete con la plata es porque has operado con derivados? Los derivados son armas de destrucción masiva cuanto mas lejos mejor, es mejor ganar los dineros en los campos de unicornios.Anda que abandonar el barco eonico tiene delito, si es mas completo que el barco pirata de los playmobil, me ha dejado solo al timon, lo llevare a buen puerto ...sobre 19...He dejado unas cuantas que junto a todas las que he mencionando pueden ser opciones muy interesantes para crear una cartera adinfinitum bien maja (Hugo boss,Coca cola,Conocco,Iberdrola,Eón,Pvh,Burberry,LVMH,Danone,Ppr,Bayer,Henkel,Sanofi,Arcelor,Acerinox,Adidas,Swatch,Thales,VF,Diageo,Heineken,Procter,Colgate,Sotheby's,Portugal telecom,Bic,Vw,Bmw)



Nada de derivados, mala cabeza. Simplemente. Al ir mucho menos apalancado que con las eonicas he podido salvar el pellejo del mes. Ahora necesito estar apartado unas semanas, me ha jodido bastante, debería haber cortado antes las pérdidas. Paso atrás,

Mal Gacelón, Muy Mal.

Respecto a e-on... creo que tocan bajadas, hay tres gaps sin cerrar y la vela de hoy no ha sido muy buena que digamos. Espero equivocarme y que tengas suerte!


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Abr 2013)

No quiero ser ave de mal aguero pero a veces salirse de la renta variable un mes y buscarse otro hobbie mientras puede salvar a uno el pellejo. ienso:


----------



## vermer (15 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Entiendo que para semejante boquete con la plata es porque has operado con derivados? Los derivados son armas de destrucción masiva cuanto mas lejos mejor, es mejor ganar los dineros en los campos de unicornios.Anda que abandonar el barco eonico tiene delito, si es mas completo que el barco pirata de los playmobil, me ha dejado solo al timon, lo llevare a buen puerto ...sobre 19...He dejado unas cuantas que junto a todas las que he mencionando pueden ser opciones muy interesantes para crear una cartera adinfinitum bien maja (Hugo boss,Coca cola,Conocco,Iberdrola,Eón,Pvh,Burberry,LVMH,Danone,Ppr,Bayer,Henkel,Sanofi,Arcelor,Acerinox,Adidas,Swatch,Thales,VF,Diageo,Heineken,Procter,Colgate,Sotheby's,Portugal telecom,Bic,Vw,Bmw)



¿ Y Nokia cuando haga un p. android ? En Enero lo dejaron caer. Les puede el orgullo.


----------



## ponzi (15 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Nada de derivados, mala cabeza. Simplemente. Al ir mucho menos apalancado que con las eonicas he podido salvar el pellejo del mes. Ahora necesito estar apartado unas semanas, me ha jodido bastante, debería haber cortado antes las pérdidas. Paso atrás,
> 
> Mal Gacelón, Muy Mal.
> 
> Respecto a e-on... creo que tocan bajadas, hay tres gaps sin cerrar y la vela de hoy no ha sido muy buena que digamos. Espero equivocarme y que tengas suerte!



No te preocupes a todos nos ha pasado nos pasa y nos seguirá pasando, es imposible operar en el mercado y permanecer eternamente invicto, lo importante es asumirlo y acotar los posibles beneficios o perdidas, a mi el excel me ha ayudado mucho en esa labor. Con E-on ibas con derivados??y eso como va? yo es que entro a pelo y sin protección. Por si las moscas voy a poner un stop en eon a 14,2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No te preocupes a todos nos ha pasado nos pasa y nos seguirá pasando, es imposible operar en el mercado y permanecer eternamente invicto, lo importante es asumirlo y acotar los posibles beneficios o perdidas, a mi el excel me ha ayudado mucho en esa labor. Con E-on ibas con derivados??y eso como va? yo es que entro a pelo y sin protección. Por si las moscas voy a poner un stop en eon a 14,2



Nada de derivados Ponzi, acciones y etf platero porculero :cook:


----------



## Hinel (15 Abr 2013)

Para tomarse un tiempo hay muchas ocasiones, pero precisamente mañana .... viendo el Vix y los cierres de hoy. Si estamos esperando a un giro y cuando parece que lo pueden hacer nos vamos a dar de comer a los pájaros...


----------



## paulistano (15 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No te preocupes a todos nos ha pasado nos pasa y nos seguirá pasando, es imposible operar en el mercado y permanecer eternamente invicto, lo importante es asumirlo y acotar los posibles beneficios o perdidas, a mi el excel me ha ayudado mucho en esa labor. Con E-on ibas con derivados??y eso como va? yo es que entro a pelo y sin protección. Por si las moscas voy a poner un stop en eon a 14,2




Imagino será con CFD's.


----------



## bertok (15 Abr 2013)

Hamijos, lo de las commodities es muy serio. Id pelando los pelos de culo porque Pandoro is coming.

Aluego ampliamos.


----------



## ponzi (15 Abr 2013)

vermer dijo:


> ¿ Y Nokia cuando haga un p. android ? En Enero lo dejaron caer. Les puede el orgullo.



Ese es el problema que no terminan de reaccionar, el negocio esta prácticamente regalado con 4500 mill de caja neta pero es que se estan puliendo la caja a marchas forzadas, como sigan así se van a quedar sin un euro.A mi en enero no me fue mal pero reconozco que fue una apuesta demasiado arriesgada. Si consiguen dar la vuelta al negocio podría ser una buena apuesta pero con cuidado.


https://www.unience.com/product/HEX/NOK1V/financials


----------



## ponzi (15 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Nada de derivados Ponzi, acciones y etf platero porculero :cook:



Como decías que ibas menos apalancado que con las eónicas creía que habias pillado algún derivado. Con algún que otro etf también habría metido el hocico, nos puede pasar a todo, no te preocupes ya veras como lo ganaras con creces


----------



## egarenc (15 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Entiendo que para semejante boquete con la plata es porque has operado con derivados? Los derivados son armas de destrucción masiva cuanto mas lejos mejor, es mejor ganar los dineros en los campos de unicornios.Anda que abandonar el barco eonico tiene delito, si es mas completo que el barco pirata de los playmobil, me ha dejado solo al timon, lo llevare a buen puerto ...sobre 19...He dejado unas cuantas que junto a todas las que he mencionando pueden ser opciones muy interesantes para crear una cartera adinfinitum bien maja (Hugo boss,Coca cola,Conocco,Iberdrola,Eón,Pvh,Burberry,LVMH,Danone,Ppr,Bayer,Henkel,Sanofi,Arcelor,Acerinox,Adidas,Swatch,Thales,VF,Diageo,Heineken,Procter,Colgate,Sotheby's,Portugal telecom,Bic,Vw,Bmw)



ponzi, podemos añadir a Siemens?


----------



## ponzi (15 Abr 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> ponzi, podemos añadir a Siemens?



Si, esta bien gestionada lo que pasa que todo lo relacionado con la tecnologia son negocios dificiles de predecir y con margenes bajos, eso si siemens esta mejorando tanto sus margenes (neto 6%) como rentabilidades. Capitaliza a 70000 mill


https://www.unience.com/product/GER/SIE/financials


Para una cartera de largo plazo buscaría negocios o muy infravalorados o con margenes netos superiores al 10%-15% y roe superior al 15%...De hecho de la lista pondría a parte Acerinox,Arcelor,Bmw y Vw por esto mismo


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Abr 2013)

no lo he visto, un homenaje:


----------



## juanfer (15 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El DAX lo está haciendo de libro. Pierde la directriz y vuelve a ella para volver a caer. Aquí se puede ganar mucha plata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En el dax las manos fuertes mueven el indice a su conveniencia, abrasando a los pequeños. Tambien se puede perder mucha pasta.


----------



## ponzi (16 Abr 2013)

El margen neto de coca cola es del 18% pero es que la media de los últimos cinco años es del 22%

https://www.unience.com/product/NYS/KO/financials


----------



## ponzi (16 Abr 2013)

Una que me tiene descolocado es Parrot, contablemente parece estar muy bien y no esta cara y menudo bajón ha tenido, sera que la gente va a dejar de usar el manos libres del coche en pro de alguna aplicación de android que desconozco


https://www.unience.com/product/PAR/PARRO/financials


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Una que me tiene descolocado es Parrot, contablemente parece estar muy bien y no esta cara y menudo bajón ha tenido, sera que la gente va a dejar de usar el manos libres del coche en pro de alguna aplicación de android que desconozco
> 
> 
> https://www.unience.com/product/PAR/PARRO/financials



Ponzi, no es momento de comprar nada.

Las ventas se van a suceder en modo pánico.

---------- Post added 15-abr-2013 at 22:45 ----------

No os perdáis esta obra de arte

[YOUTUBE]HGkxEzlgbxE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (16 Abr 2013)

Probable bajada del indice bursátil en Brasil, el 40% con tiempo.

---------- Post added 16-abr-2013 at 02:15 ----------

Nuevo galletón de la plata. Probamos un largo con vista en 24 pavos.

---------- Post added 16-abr-2013 at 02:28 ----------

Velas del 1% en timeframe de minutos (4 en 20 minutos). Es para verlo en directo.

---------- Post added 16-abr-2013 at 02:37 ----------

Vean los velones de las 02:36 y 02:37.


----------



## wetpiñata (16 Abr 2013)

Buenos días. Siento traer malas noticias porque estos pequeñines gracias a Ponzi ya eran casi de la familia:

Un defecto del sistema hidráulico causó la muerte de los rodaballos de Pescanova | Economía | EL PAÍS

Mucho ojo al reversal en Tokio. La liquidez está en modo "estornino"


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (16 Abr 2013)

Oro subiendo como una moto. :Aplauso:


----------



## Durmiente (16 Abr 2013)

Día de indefinición total. Si ayer al cierre americano, parecía que se iba a caer el mundo, hoy da la impresión de que las cosas han cambiado bastante...

Supongo que el escenario ha cambiado y que las previsiones que hacía ayer no sirven para nada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Como decías que ibas menos apalancado que con las eónicas creía que habias pillado algún derivado. Con algún que otro etf también habría metido el hocico, nos puede pasar a todo, no te preocupes ya veras como lo ganaras con creces



ME refería a que si tengo 10k€ para hacer de marvado ejpeculador, en las eónicas tenía mayor proporción que en la plata.

El bitcoño liándola de nuevo, gap -.22%


----------



## ponzi (16 Abr 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Buenos días. Siento traer malas noticias porque estos pequeñines gracias a Ponzi ya eran casi de la familia:
> 
> Un defecto del sistema hidráulico causó la muerte de los rodaballos de Pescanova | Economía | EL PAÍS
> 
> Mucho ojo al reversal en Tokio. La liquidez está en modo "estornino"



Conocía la existencia de uno de los siniestros, el de este año,pero no sabia que habian sido varios y mucho menos por 70 mill. Han ocultado demasiada información para ser una empresa cotizada, en algun paises anglosajon ya estaria todo aclarado, lo mas grave los 1000-1500 mill de deuda extra que no aparecían por ningún lado y que dejan a la empresa en una situación insostenible financieramente.Teniendo los activos que tiene lo mas normal es que al final algún accionista como Damm termine recapitalizando esos 1000 mill y haciéndose con el control de la compañía diluyendo la participación de los antiguos accionistas.


----------



## ponzi (16 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ME refería a que si tengo 10k€ para hacer de marvado ejpeculador, en las eónicas tenía mayor proporción que en la plata.
> 
> El bitcoño liándola de nuevo, gap -.22%



Ya te he entendido. No te preocupes con alguna otra operación lo compensaras, también es que la volatilidad ha saltado de golpe, es la invitada silenciosa nunca nadie la espera.


----------



## ponzi (16 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ponzi, no es momento de comprar nada.
> 
> Las ventas se van a suceder en modo pánico.
> 
> ...



En el caso de Parrot debe ser otra cosa , mas a nivel tecnologico.Por eso es mas fácil comprar negocios que varían poco como la coca cola, eléctricas,bebidas alcohólicas(diageo,heineken..),marcas de ropa (hugo boss,burberry..)o empresas con fuerte imagen de marca como bmw,danone,schindler...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya te he entendido. No te preocupes con alguna otra operación lo compensaras, también es que la volatilidad ha saltado de golpe, es la invitada silenciosa nunca nadie la espera.



Las pérdidas totales equivalen a dos de estas:







No es ningún drama, así aprendo.


----------



## Claca (16 Abr 2013)

Durmiente dijo:


> Día de indefinición total. Si ayer al cierre americano, parecía que se iba a caer el mundo, hoy da la impresión de que las cosas han cambiado bastante...
> 
> Supongo que el escenario ha cambiado y que las previsiones que hacía ayer no sirven para nada.



Nah, seguimos igual, con las mismas ganas (o no) de caer.


----------



## ponzi (16 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Las pérdidas totales equivalen a dos de estas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso no es nada, con otra eonica lo sacas de sobra En bolsa es imposible predecir al 100% los movimientos a corto plazo, hay un atentado y todo el chiringuito se viene abajo en 5 minutos, por suerte arriesgaste poco.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Abr 2013)

buenos dias inteligentes inversores 

agregado un nuevo paquete de largos en ibex , mirando al vencimiento del 19 :fiufiu:


----------



## Claca (16 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Las pérdidas totales equivalen a dos de estas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Siempre se aprende, tranquilo y, sobre todo, no te ralles. Lo importante es mirar atrás y ver el camino que se ha recorrido, pues esto, como nunca me cansaré de repetir, es una carrera de fondo. La gente está 5 años pagando la universidad mientras aprende antes de salir con el título, pues los mercados funcionan igual, pero los costes de las asignaturas dependen de nuestra capacidad de ponernos las pilas y de no hacer tonterías en clase.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Abr 2013)

Claca mio
Claca de mi corazón
¿Ves subidas a bankinter?
¿O el volumen es un mojón?

*[Bankinter]*







---------- Post added 16-abr-2013 at 09:18 ----------




Claca dijo:


> Siempre se aprende, tranquilo y, sobre todo, no te ralles. Lo importante es mirar atrás y ver el camino que se ha recorrido, pues esto, como nunca me cansaré de repetir, es una carrera de fondo. La gente está 5 años pagando la universidad mientras aprende antes de salir con el título, pues los mercados funcionan igual, pero los costes de las asignaturas dependen de nuestra capacidad de ponernos las pilas y de no hacer tonterías en clase.



Thanks Master, pero ya sabes que fastidia más la operación equivocada que la que la que se ha estudiado y llevado bien. Pero es la vida, y ya cierro el offtopic del consultorio psicológico de la señorita Pepis, que a la bolsa se viene llorado


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Abr 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Siempre se aprende, tranquilo y, sobre todo, no te ralles. Lo importante es mirar atrás y ver el camino que se ha recorrido, pues esto, como nunca me cansaré de repetir, es una carrera de fondo. La gente está 5 años pagando la universidad mientras aprende antes de salir con el título, pues los mercados funcionan igual, pero los costes de las asignaturas dependen de nuestra capacidad de ponernos las pilas y de no hacer tonterías en clase.



claca chavalin , estoy buscando el ojetivo de un hipotetico brutal rally bajista , ponte en modo catastrofe y a ver si te subes un grafico eurostoxx e ibex , quiero ver si se me a pasado alguna cosa .

si lo haces ganaras el corazon del mundo inocho:


----------



## paulistano (16 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> buenos dias inteligentes inversores
> 
> agregado un nuevo paquete de largos en ibex , mirando al vencimiento del 19 :fiufiu:



Y se cae el puto ibex....

Es un suplicio ir largo con hustec


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Abr 2013)

Buenos dias inversores inteligentes
hice bien en poner en nomina a MV. Gracias por la idea Noble FranR.


----------



## juanfer (16 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> *buenos dias inteligentes inversores*
> 
> agregado un nuevo paquete de largos en ibex , mirando al vencimiento del 19 :fiufiu:



Hoy ha cambiado su saludo, parece que se ha vuelto más humilde.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Chinazo, ¿sigues en DAIMLER en plan osaco?



Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 

La cuenta crece con las caidas de Mercedes :baba: me estoy tocando.


----------



## Claca (16 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Claca mio
> Claca de mi corazón
> ¿Ves subidas a bankinter?
> ¿O el volumen es un mojón?
> ...



La verdad es que yo lo veo como un techo, BANKINTER:







Si fuera así, en el mejor de los casos, pues sí, rebotes hasta la zona 2,7X, pero probablemente la caída lleve en busca de la pivot y muy cerca del fibo.

Los 2,40 vitales para especular con un hipotético segundo de corto plazo que nos acerque hasta ahí, pero en mi opinión está más para intentar pillar el tramo a la baja si vemos que rebota.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> La cuenta crece con las caidas de Mercedes :baba: me estoy tocando.



Menuda troleada el otro día con ese +4 y pico %.....

Pues ahora tocando casi la directriz alcista de los últimos 3 mínimos, si la pierde.... se podría ir hasta los 36


----------



## Janus (16 Abr 2013)

Piratón, me he llevado mis 60 pipos de la plata.

Día hecho.


----------



## Durmiente (16 Abr 2013)

el muy mchote de maduro se puede meter con las empresas espanñolas en cualquier momento...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Menuda troleada el otro día con ese +4 y pico %.....
> 
> Pues ahora tocando casi la directriz alcista de los últimos 3 mínimos, si la pierde.... se podría ir hasta los 36



Es una posicion larga ya, igual esta en cartera desde hace mas de 3 semanas. No era para el intradiario precisamente. Cuando vea que comienza a darse la vuelta de manera significativa cerrare, pero mientras siga teniendo cierres semanales cada vez mas bajos mantendremos. Objetivo los 36 pueden ser buenos a mas largo plazo la desaparicion de la compañia y la hegemonia mundial para BMW como unica marca lider mundial e interplanetar.


----------



## rush81 (16 Abr 2013)

Expropiese a todos estos piratas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Piratón, me he llevado mis 60 pipos de la plata.
> 
> Día hecho.



Enhorabuena mamón  

---------- Post added 16-abr-2013 at 10:32 ----------




rush81 dijo:


> Expropiese a todos estos piratas.



Que manía con meterse conmigo hoyjan.... :no::no::no:


----------



## Durmiente (16 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que manía con meterse conmigo hoyjan.... :no::no::no:




Será que te queremos....


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Abr 2013)

una diosa,mi diosa, para alegrar estos soporiferos momentos:

monica bellucci - Buscar con Google


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> una diosa,mi diosa, para alegrar estos soporiferos momentos:
> 
> monica bellucci - Buscar con Google



peazo MILF :baba:

propongo q sea clonada !!!! :Baile:


----------



## ponzi (16 Abr 2013)

pipoapipo dijo:


> peazo MILF :baba:
> 
> propongo q sea clonada !!!! :Baile:



La belluci es eterna....es como un danonino lo mires por donde lo mires siempre esta rico


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=BN:FP


Danone +3,4% y con el mercado cayendo


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (16 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> una diosa,mi diosa, para alegrar estos soporiferos momentos:
> 
> monica bellucci - Buscar con Google



.
Cuando veo a Mónica Bellucci siempre pienso que la mítica Helena de Troya debía ser una mujer de este estilo.


Hagan un esfuerzo e intenten concentrarse en las facciones de la cara:











¿Es o no es la mujer más guapa de los últimos 3 ó 4.000 años?

LÁNGARO no hace falta que conteste.


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> una diosa,mi diosa, para alegrar estos soporiferos momentos:
> 
> monica bellucci - Buscar con Google



es cuarentona, es profesional ::


----------



## sinnombrex (16 Abr 2013)

Que tal veis una reentrada en eon a 13.70? menuda caida y eso que me estaba arrepintiendo de vender con ganancias xD.

El dividendo esta cerca y no se si eso puede ser positivo o negativo para la entrada, pero si despues de dividendo estan a 12 y pico suenan a muy baratas para una empresa electrica.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues toma goma, cerrados dos de ellos del tirón. Entre máximos de ayer y mínimos de hoy -8%.... Tengan cuidado.


----------



## ponzi (16 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues toma goma, cerrados dos de ellos del tirón. Entre máximos de ayer y mínimos de hoy -8%.... Tengan cuidado.



Me ha saltado el stop que dije ayer  En buena hora hable con usted.Ha caido tan rapido que al final la orden se ha cruzado sobre 14,1


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (16 Abr 2013)

.
Bueno, FranR ha hablado ... a ver si se pasa por aquí, aunque solo sea para opinar de italianas maduritas.


----------



## ponzi (16 Abr 2013)

Para animar un poco el hilo


[YOUTUBE]c5S6DFiQyWo&feature [/YOUTUBE]


Hoy con E-on me he sentido como el inicio de esta canción ...lucha de gigantes.... convierte el aire en gas natural...vaya pesadilla corriendo con una bestia detrás...dime que es mentira, un sueño torno y nada mas


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Abr 2013)

/YOUTUBE]


ponzi dijo:


> Para animar un poco el hilo
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]c5S6DFiQyWo&feature [/YOUTUBE]
> ...



[YOUTUBE]c5S6DFiQyWo[/YOUTUBE]

de nada


----------



## ponzi (16 Abr 2013)

pipoapipo dijo:


> /YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]c5S6DFiQyWo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> de nada



Otra vez? Motivo por el cual nunca comprare google...no lo comprendo


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Abr 2013)

parece que los USA vienen con fuelllza


----------



## paulistano (16 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> parece que los USA vienen con fuelllza



Amigo LANGARO, hasta que quien todos sabemos, no cierre sus largos....aqui no se sube ni con pastillita azul:no:


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Abr 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Amigo LANGARO, hasta que quien todos sabemos, no cierre sus largos....aqui no se sube ni con pastillita azul:no:



yo soy MV el zahori , gacela de poca FED :no:


----------



## J-Z (16 Abr 2013)

Tu eres MV el paupertrader.


----------



## paulistano (16 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo soy MV el zahori , gacela de poca FED :no:



Vuelva a la cueva que vamos en verde....quédese ahí....que no quiero que esto se de la vuelta::


----------



## Lechu (16 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo soy MV el zahori , gacela de poca FED :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Abr 2013)

el ibex esta formando una figura lateral que de romper por arriba nos llevaria a los 11k como minimo , el peligro es una correccion en gringolandia .

por el lado macroeconomico veo que llevamos mucho tiempo cayendo pero que justamente ahora podriamos mejorar los suficiente ( rebote del gato muelto ) como para justificar un subidon , por otro lado nos acercamos a la pauta estacional bajista :ouch:

la conclusion es lateralidad que puede romper por cualquier sitio , pero la rotura se producira aprox en julio :bla:


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Abr 2013)

objetivos de FranR cumplidos, que tostón de día

---------- Post added 16-abr-2013 at 16:10 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> el ibex esta formando una figura lateral que de romper por arriba nos llevaria a los* 11k como minimo* , el peligro es una correccion en gringolandia .
> 
> por el lado macroeconomico veo que llevamos mucho tiempo cayendo pero que justamente ahora podriamos mejorar los suficiente ( rebote del gato muelto ) como para justificar un subidon , por otro lado nos acercamos a la pauta estacional bajista :ouch:
> 
> la conclusion es lateralidad que puede romper por cualquier sitio , pero la rotura se producira aprox en julio :bla:




jato no es viernes terminal deja ya la botella de aguardiente


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2013)

A los larguistas: tened cuidado porque van a meter otro zarpazo en breve.

Gracias


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Abr 2013)




----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2013)

*Vaaaaamos coño*


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Abr 2013)

aparición estelar de pandoro


----------



## Se vende (16 Abr 2013)

16:37 Paquete sospechoso en el aeropuerto de La Guardia (EEUU) 
La terminal está siendo evacuada. Una brigada antibombas está en camino


----------



## J-Z (16 Abr 2013)

16:51 el paquete de pandoro conecta con MV


----------



## Se vende (16 Abr 2013)

16:41 Policía rodea un avión de US Airways en aeropuerto de Boston 
La policía están rodeando un avión de US Airways en el aeropuerto de Logan de Boston, según varios medios.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> *Vaaaaamos coño*





vmmp29 dijo:


> aparición estelar de pandoro


----------



## Sin_Perdón (16 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Mission accomplished !!!!!


----------



## ghkghk (16 Abr 2013)

Vaya paquetones de venta meteis en CAF hijos de la grandisima puta. Las cajas de los politicos no solo se han cargado el país, sino que ahora han de joder a los accionistas de las pocas empresas industriales.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## sinnombrex (16 Abr 2013)

Recompradas eonicas 13.75... no se si no cometeria una estupidez. La caida a sido con algo mas de volumen que los dias anteriores, pero tampoco ha sido un gran volumen.


----------



## J-Z (16 Abr 2013)

Hasta 246 puede caer.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Abr 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Recompradas eonicas 13.75... no se si no cometeria una estupidez. La caida a sido con algo mas de volumen que los dias anteriores, pero tampoco ha sido un gran volumen.



Volumen chungale.... x2 media :ouch:

Suerte!


----------



## sr.anus (16 Abr 2013)

Pandoro vino a por mi, y no me solto:

Resumen del porque de la caida de lvmh hoy, paga el dividendo la semana que viene, pero lo que yo entiendo en su pagina, que para cobrarlo es necesario tenerlas a dia 19.




http://www.lvmh.com/uploads/assets/Com-fi/Documents/en/Press_release_PDF/LVMH2013FirstQuarterRevenue.pdf


un pequeño roto, pero da igual "voy palargo y está to pagao"


----------



## ponzi (16 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Vaya paquetones de venta meteis en CAF hijos de la grandisima puta. Las cajas de los politicos no solo se han cargado el país, sino que ahora han de joder a los accionistas de las pocas empresas industriales.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Gracias a ellos vamos a tener un gran empresa medio regalada  Paciencia nos estan haciendo un favor.Si baja a 220-250 entrare


----------



## sinnombrex (16 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Volumen chungale.... x2 media :ouch:
> 
> Suerte!



En el momento que compre el volumen iba en 24k y ha acabado en 31.4k, subio mucho en menos de 10 minutos o que yo no estoy acostumbrado.

Me has dado algo de miedo, aunque por ahora la operacion eon desde el principio ha ido bastante bien, espero no cagarla demasiado (por supuesto podria haber sido mucho mejor). 

Mi recompra ha sido pensando en el largo plazo, como dice Ponzi pienso en los 18, no se si a un año o a 5 ::

Lo que no tenia pensado era andar entrando y saliendo del valor porque ing para esto me da unos sablazos.

De todas formas no intento justificarme, soy muy novato.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Abr 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> En el momento que compre el volumen iba en 24k y ha acabado en 31.4k, subio mucho en menos de 10 minutos o que yo no estoy acostumbrado.
> 
> Me has dado algo de miedo, aunque por ahora la operacion eon desde el principio ha ido bastante bien, espero no cagarla demasiado (por supuesto podria haber sido mucho mejor).
> 
> ...



No pretendía, simplemente la caída esa con ese volumen esa fea. Ha perdido el canal alcista y los indicadores están girados. A corto plazo quedan caídas EMHO. En breve podríamos ver los 13,1x para cerrar el último gap. Luego a ver que hace. Luego tener en cuenta que a primeros de mayo suelta dividendos (1,1€ creo) así que como se ponga tonta la podríamos ver por debajo de 12....

[*Eonicas*]


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Gracias a ellos vamos a tener un gran empresa medio regalada  Paciencia nos estan haciendo un favor.Si baja a 220-250 entrare



Tengo la sana costumbre de no entrar en acciones con gráfico en tendencia primaria bajista 8:


----------



## Slevin_Kelevra (16 Abr 2013)

Como veis el IBEX estas 2-3 proximas semanas?


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2013)

Slevin_Kelevra dijo:


> Como veis el IBEX estas 2-3 proximas semanas?



El techo del 2013 ya está hecho :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

En los mercados financieros globales se está cociendo algo que desde luego no es bueno para el pequeño especulador.

Los 7800 son la última frontera ...::


----------



## ponzi (16 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Tengo la sana costumbre de no entrar en acciones con gráfico en tendencia primaria bajista 8:



Yo no soy usted..Para mi comprar danoninos a 50 es mejor que a 60, es mi filosofia de vida,cuanto mas barato mejor


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo no soy usted..Para mi comprar danoninos a 50 es mejor que a 60, es mi filosofia de vida,cuanto mas barato mejor



Ponzi, el concepto de caro o barato es muy relativo y forma parte del background necesario para sacarle los cuartos al mercado.

No se coge nunca el cuchillo que cae.

Suerte y alquile las habitas a furcias de buen ver ::


----------



## ponzi (16 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ponzi, el concepto de caro o barato es muy relativo y forma parte del background necesario para sacarle los cuartos al mercado.
> 
> No se coge nunca el cuchillo que cae.
> 
> Suerte y alquile las habitas a furcias de buen ver ::



Si que le ha dado a usted con mi piso...el otro dia por la prensa de rebote me entere que vivo relativamente cerca de un politico en activo dentro del gobierno,por cuestiones de privacidad no dire su nombre. Para mi la cotizacion no es algo relativo, si algo veo barato me es indiferente lo que hagan el resto de actores,es una compra clara,es mi filosofia de vida.Cuando veo que el mercado cae los ojos se me ponen como platos y disfruto como un enano.


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2013)

Me caes bien y te deseo prosperidad y aurelios.

Ya que no ganas con la bolsa, pues que ganes con el zulo ... ::


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Abr 2013)

Uy

La CNMV rechaza las cuentas de Pescanova - elEconomista.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Abr 2013)

Vaya, no me lo esperaba... ::


----------



## ponzi (16 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Me caes bien y te deseo prosperidad y aurelios.
> 
> Ya que no ganas con la bolsa, pues que ganes con el zulo ... ::



jajaja estarás de broma llevo prácticamente un año invicto sin una sola operación en rojo... De quien me estoy acordando ahora mismo y bien es del Señor Montoro, sabeis a cuanto asciende mi broma con la agencia tributaria




*2000 machacantes*

Rianse ustedes de Pandoro

Sabeis si la cuenta naranja de ing la puedo meter como cuenta vivienda???::::::


----------



## sr.anus (16 Abr 2013)

Pensando como un gañan, hacienda solo tiene los precios de venta de operaciones, si tuneo los precio de compra en cuanto tiempo se daran cuenta?. Y si tienen forma de constrastarlo por que no me lo envian ya mascadito


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> jajaja estarás de broma llevo prácticamente un año invicto sin una sola operación en rojo... De quien me estoy acordando ahora mismo y bien es del Señor Montoro, sabeis a cuanto asciende mi broma con la agencia tributaria
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 56332
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena por los números pero todavía son propios de un dummie ::::::

Suerte y que no se lo tengas que devolver al Señor Mercado todo de golpe.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (16 Abr 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Pensando como un gañan, hacienda solo tiene los precios de venta de operaciones, si tuneo los precio de compra en cuanto tiempo se daran cuenta?. Y si tienen forma de constrastarlo por que no me lo envian ya mascadito



Esta usted jugando con el demonio....:fiufiu:

Por cierto, no os jode mucho tener que poner todas las operaciones realizadas en la declaración? yo necesito 5 o 6 paginas y hago pocas operaciones comparado con alguno por aqui. :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Esta usted jugando con el demonio....:fiufiu:
> 
> Por cierto, no os jode mucho tener que poner todas las operaciones realizadas en la declaración? yo necesito 5 o 6 paginas y hago pocas operaciones comparado con alguno por aqui. :rolleye:



Conozco a uno que junto varios miles de operaciones un un sólo registro ..... y coló la declaración del IRPF.

Monkeys out there !!!


----------



## ponzi (16 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Enhorabuena por los números pero todavía son propios de un dummie ::::::
> 
> Suerte y que no se lo tengas que devolver al Señor Mercado todo de golpe.



El que ha venido en su nombre es el señor Montoro y de esta no me libro ni con stop loss.Donde hay que apuntarse para la plataforma de los afectados por Hacienda?


----------



## sr.anus (16 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Conozco a uno que junto varios miles de operaciones un un sólo registro ..... y coló la declaración del IRPF.
> 
> Monkeys out there !!!



Si son de la misma naturaleza, creia que se podia hacer sin problema. 
Me parece un atraso tener que meterlas a mano, yo que soy un gacelon me llevo toda la tarde. No quiero imaginarme a alguien pro, o el jato las libretas de papel que tiene que revisar


----------



## Cordoba (16 Abr 2013)

He visto que ayer alguien incluía en una cartera de valores a largo, Coca Cola, y hoy ha pegado subidon, creéis que es buen momento para entrar o tiene que digerir esta subida, me parece interesante a largo, como lo veis?


----------



## wetpiñata (16 Abr 2013)

El Conde DraghI está visto que no ha perdido su toque (de la muerte) y en usa parece que los estorninos se vuelven a posar (hasta el próximo zambombazo). En ejpain se confirma: Fátima Báñez es Tadeo Jones con peluca.

Ojo a la subasta a largo. Puede suponer el pistoletazo en esta semana de vencimientos.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Abr 2013)

USA es una trap


----------



## ponzi (16 Abr 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> He visto que ayer alguien incluía en una cartera de valores a largo, Coca Cola, y hoy ha pegado subidon, creéis que es buen momento para entrar o tiene que digerir esta subida, me parece interesante a largo, como lo veis?



Si la mencione yo ayer, es de mis empresas favoritas. A corto plazo puede que empiece a estar cara pero para el largo plazo aun tiene potencial, cuando ganen 15000 al año que tarde o temprano oasara terminara cotizando a 60. Pagan dividendos trimestrales desde hace decadas.


----------



## ponzi (16 Abr 2013)

Traigo de nuevo una de las antiguas a la palestra y de paso la uso para hablar sobre las aseguradoras y el sistema bancario

. https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/GCO/financials


Catalana occidente tiene caja neta por 660 millones y capitaliza por 2000 mill, vamos que se esta vendiendo el negocio a 1340 mill que para ganar 300 mill es un chollo.


https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/MAP/financials

Mapfre capitaliza a 8000 mill con una deuda neta de 940 mill


https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/BKT/financials

Bankinter capitaliza por 2100 mill y son dueños de linea directa, la cuestión es saber que porcentaje real tienen del negocio. Con una deuda neta de 12000 mill son de los bancos nacionales menos apalancados, parece que han tenido una estructura de capital altamente conservadora. Si algún día el sector bancario se pone a tiro estos podrían ser una posible opcion.


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2013)

Lo encontré bankinter tiene el 100% de linea directa y por lo visto no paran de crecer. Si comparamos esta aseguradora con el sector creo que se podría valorar a unos 800 mill que si se los restamos a los 2100 mill que vale bankinter nos deja el banco a 1300 mill y orgánicamente pueden ganar entre 200-300, si somos conservadores y ponemos como cifra base los 200 mill, bankinter valdría unos 2500 mill mas los 800 de linea directa son 3300 mill es decir un 57% mas que su capitalización... Puede que aun no sea el momento pero no la perdáis de vista



http://www.cincodias.com/articulo/e...gana-662-millones-euros/20110321cdscdsemp_35/


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2013)

Menuda maquina de generar beneficios linea directa


http://www.inese.es/noticias/empres...ea-directa-gana-86-6-millones-en-2012-un-15-7


Rectifico linea directa valdría unos 1000 mill


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2013)

E-on a por el petroleo del mar del norte


http://www.expansion.com/agencia/efe/2013/04/15/18263074.html


----------



## Janus (17 Abr 2013)

Vaya hombre, hoy noche la plata no está tan a huevo como anoche. Señores, fue tirar a pichón parado. Meter y por la mañana a recoger el aparejo. Como los pescadores de palangre que dejan el aparejo "echado" por la noche y al día siguiente "a pillar los peces".

---------- Post added 17-abr-2013 at 01:03 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Les voy a decir un objetivo de caída para la plata: entre 1600 y 1800. Ahí está.::
> 
> Eso sí, mientras tanto va a dar muchísimas opciones interesantes de trading de con amplios movimientos en ambas direcciones. No se hacen prisioneros.
> 
> Quien esté en la trinchera, que ni asome la cabeza.



Les recuerdo esto para que ningún despistado se equivoque de sentido en la dirección.


----------



## Fran200 (17 Abr 2013)

Como les gusta la platita truhanes!!!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Abr 2013)

Pillo sitio con atención


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Abr 2013)

Fran200 dijo:


> Como les gusta la platita truhanes!!!!




que nos puede decir sobre los indices


----------



## Fran200 (17 Abr 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> que nos puede decir sobre los indices



No mucho, pero vamos os hago un técnico en un momento. Abro el Pro y miro a ver que veo. 

P.d. Me he enganchado al hilo del Bitcoin 

---------- Post added 17-abr-2013 at 01:24 ----------

IBEX: Si aguantamos los 7850-80 en las próximas sesiones, podría estirar a buscar niveles superiores. Primero zona 8.250-90 y luego sobre los 8.500-600, donde parece haber un canal de acumulación. Sería una especie de "dopaje" al índice con sus sabidas consecuencias.

Ahora miro Dax y SP


----------



## Janus (17 Abr 2013)

Fran200 dijo:


> No mucho, pero vamos os hago un técnico en un momento. Abro el Pro y miro a ver que veo.
> 
> P.d. Me he enganchado al hilo del Bitcoin
> 
> ...



Te lo has ganado maestro.

[YOUTUBE]bEh2iECS0To[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]UaskIjx6nHk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fran200 (17 Abr 2013)

DAX: Está formando una resistencia en la zona de los 7610-25, rebotar con volumen en esta zona (si llega a hacerlo, ya que muchas manos estarán preparadas para entrar, y para el viaje no es bueno muchos pasajeros), sería para dar continuidad a una figura muy alcista en los dos últimos años. Hablamos de 8.000 y 8350.

---------- Post added 17-abr-2013 at 01:50 ----------

SP: Este es de traca, la figura es de vertigo, podría hacer un pull a los 1417 y no perdería su figura alcista.

Mientras en esta tanda no pierda los 1545 podemos pensar con toda tranquilidad en los 1612-15


----------



## Janus (17 Abr 2013)

Fran200 dijo:


> DAX: Está formando una resistencia en la zona de los 7610-25, rebotar con volumen en esta zona (si llega a hacerlo, ya que muchas manos estarán preparadas para entrar, y para el viaje no es bueno muchos pasajeros), sería para dar continuidad a una figura muy alcista en los dos últimos años. Hablamos de 8.000 y 8350.
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-abr-2013 at 01:50 ----------
> 
> ...



A mí me salen 9300 como target siempre que supere máximos y los consolide.


----------



## Fran200 (17 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> A mí me salen 9300 como target siempre que supere máximos y los consolide.



Según puedo ver cerca de esa zona 9450-9500 tenemos algunos de L/P agazapados. Parecen ser tamaño medio-alto y pueden que tengan suficiente información para creer que pueden colocar en esa zona.


----------



## Janus (17 Abr 2013)

Fran200 dijo:


> Según puedo ver cerca de esa zona 9450-9500 tenemos algunos de L/P agazapados. Parecen ser tamaño medio-alto y pueden que tengan suficiente información para creer que pueden colocar en esa zona.



Me refiero a 9300 en el DAX:8:

El SP no cede la cuchara y sigue fuerte porque no encuentra dos días bajistas seguidos por mucho que haya subido. Queda tiempo aún par que tenga un techo bien definido y de vuelta.


----------



## bertok (17 Abr 2013)

alcistas everywhere 8::ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Abr 2013)

Dé más detalles, huevonazo! Lo de los metales no debe ser ignorado, pero algo más?


----------



## juanfer (17 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> *Me refiero a 9300 en el DAX:8:*
> 
> El SP no cede la cuchara y sigue fuerte porque no encuentra dos días bajistas seguidos por mucho que haya subido. Queda tiempo aún par que tenga un techo bien definido y de vuelta.



Janus veo poco probable que el DAX supere los 9000. Yo ya fije el máximo del DAX según mis cálculos en 82XX, pero bueno ya saben como va esto.

---------- Post added 17-abr-2013 at 08:43 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> jajaja estarás de broma llevo prácticamente un año invicto sin una sola operación en rojo... De quien me estoy acordando ahora mismo y bien es del Señor Montoro, sabeis a cuanto asciende mi broma con la agencia tributaria
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 56332
> 
> ...



Pandoro hace unos 10 años que esta instalado en el mercado inmobiliario. Cada propietario tiene un Pandoro personalizado, que le va dando por culo asiduamente.

Ya te ha llegado la mordida de la CCAA porque cuando se compra un piso "barato", las CCAA y el catastro aun están con lo que la vivienda nunca baja. 

Este año podemos ver ya los IBIs de 4 cifras.

En el IRPF que no estoy muy puesto en el tema pero los 2 primeros años de compra de vivienda te puedes deducir un 20% de 9000 euros o algo así, te tendría que salir a devolver.

Las cuentas vivienda la puedes tener en cualquier banco, lo que pasa es que te lo tienen que poner que es una cuenta vivienda.


----------



## Burbujilimo (17 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Las cuentas vivienda la puedes tener en cualquier banco, lo que pasa es que te lo tienen que poner que es una cuenta vivienda.



No necesariamente en el banco. Tu una cuenta normal puedes declararla cuenta vivienda a posteriori directamente con la tributaria, si dicha cuenta cumple una serie de requisitos, así de memoria me suena que tenía que ser una cuenta corriente, no valen fondos ni otro tipo de formas de inversión. También creo que no podías haber sacado dinero de dicha cuenta en el periodo que quieres declararla como cuenta vivienda, excepto (por supuesto y es requisito) en la realización del pago de la vivienda, momento en el cual la cuenta debe cancelarse. En resumidas cuentas, un depósito a plazo fijo de los que antiguamente se estilaban por lo general se podía, si lo habías cancelado para pagar el piso. Tu cuenta corriente donde va la nómina y los gastos no. Las acciones de iberdrola imagino que tampoco ::::...

Ponzi, preguntalo directamente en la tributaria. Yo pude declarar un plazo fijo que tenía como cuenta vivienda ya en la declaración (que majo fue el funcionario que me indicó aquello, oyes), lustros ha, guiado por la propia AEAT. Igual tienes alguna cuenta/depósito que cumpla los requisitos, por preguntar no pierdes nada.

Volviendo a la bolsa, buscando "ventana" para un largo en el IBEX. A ver si volvemos a ver los 7900 o cerca. Lo único que me mosquea es que diría que el jato va largo...


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Janus veo poco probable que el DAX supere los 9000. Yo ya fije el máximo del DAX según mis cálculos en 82XX, pero bueno ya saben como va esto.
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-abr-2013 at 08:43 ----------
> 
> ...



No me asuste usted mas:what: Como que las CCAA revisan los precios???Yo compre al mismo precio que aparecia valorado en el catastro.El tema es que la compra la realice este año así que para la de 2012 no me vale.Por el ibi no tengo problema, es relativamente bajo.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2013)

buenos dias 

el ibex fue frenado por la banda media de bollinger en diario , parece querer ir a los 7650 aprox .

cierro largos piramidados precio medio 8000 en 7985 y cargo cortos ahi con tres cojones :no:


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> No necesariamente en el banco. Tu una cuenta normal puedes declararla cuenta vivienda a posteriori directamente con la tributaria, si dicha cuenta cumple una serie de requisitos, así de memoria me suena que tenía que ser una cuenta corriente, no valen fondos ni otro tipo de formas de inversión. También creo que no podías haber sacado dinero de dicha cuenta en el periodo que quieres declararla como cuenta vivienda, excepto (por supuesto y es requisito) en la realización del pago de la vivienda, momento en el cual la cuenta debe cancelarse. En resumidas cuentas, un depósito a plazo fijo de los que antiguamente se estilaban por lo general se podía, si lo habías cancelado para pagar el piso. Tu cuenta corriente donde va la nómina y los gastos no. Las acciones de iberdrola imagino que tampoco ::::...
> 
> Ponzi, preguntalo directamente en la tributaria. Yo pude declarar un plazo fijo que tenía como cuenta vivienda ya en la declaración (que majo fue el funcionario que me indicó aquello, oyes), lustros ha, guiado por la propia AEAT. Igual tienes alguna cuenta/depósito que cumpla los requisitos, por preguntar no pierdes nada.
> 
> Volviendo a la bolsa, buscando "ventana" para un largo en el IBEX. A ver si volvemos a ver los 7900 o cerca. Lo único que me mosquea es que diría que el jato va largo...



Tengo que mirarlo pero me da que no porque en los datos fiscales no aparece el que tenia en el deutche no se si sera porque lo cancele en 2013....Lo abrí aposta por esto mismo, lo que no se si aunque no aparezca en los datos fiscales y siendo un depósito 2012-2013 podre incluirlo en la declaración, y deduce el importe total del deposito o solo los intereses?....de bolsa este viernes es renovación de cortos


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (17 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Conozco a uno que junto varios miles de operaciones un un sólo registro ..... y coló la declaración del IRPF.
> 
> Monkeys out there !!!



Yo no tengo mucha experiencia porque la de ahora va a ser mi segunda declaración incluyendo malvadas operaciones especuladoras, pero en la del año pasado sumé todo en una sola casilla, y el detalle lo tengo guardado en mi ordenador por si algún día alguien lo pide. ¿Alguien puede confirmar que haya que detallar todas las operaciones una a una?

PD: Qué triste es ir almacenando todas las operaciones en un excel de forma que el resumen del año se consiga simplemente sumando una columna, y que de todas formas el día que vas a rellenar la casilla correspondiente tu Pepito Grillo te obligue a sacar todos los resguardos uno por uno y hacer la suma una vez más para comprobar que la suma es la que es ::


----------



## Burbujilimo (17 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No me asuste usted mas:what: Como que las CCAA revisan los precios???Yo compre al mismo precio que aparecia valorado en el catastro.El tema es que la compra la realice este año así que para la de 2012 no me vale.Por el ibi no tengo problema, es relativamente bajo.



La tributaria (de la CCAA correspondiente) tiene unas tablas de precios de venta mínimos. Si la venta se ha realizado por menos de lo que ellos dicen que vale el piso (y en dicha tabla no aparece el valor catastral, sino otro, normalmente superior), te mandan una declaración complementaria reclamando el ITP (Impuesto de Transmisiones Patrimoniales) correspondiente sobre la diferencia, porque asumen que ha habido dinero negro de por medio. El ayuntamiento también hace algo parecido. Creo que la CCAA reclama el ITP al comprador y el ayuntamiento reclama el aumento patrimonial "no declarado" al vendedor. Basandose siempre en que ha habido dinero negro de por medio porque se ha vendido por debajo de sus tablas. 

Es algo bastante habitual, por desgracia. El único recurso posible es una contra-tasación, y suele estar complicado.


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> La tributaria (de la CCAA correspondiente) tiene unas tablas de precios de venta mínimos. Si la venta se ha realizado por menos de lo que ellos dicen que vale el piso (y en dicha tabla no aparece el valor catastral, sino otro, normalmente superior), te mandan una declaración complementaria reclamando el ITP (Impuesto de Transmisiones Patrimoniales) correspondiente sobre la diferencia, porque asumen que ha habido dinero negro de por medio. El ayuntamiento también hace algo parecido. Creo que la CCAA reclama el ITP al comprador y el ayuntamiento reclama el aumento patrimonial "no declarado" al vendedor. Basandose siempre en que ha habido dinero negro de por medio porque se ha vendido por debajo de sus tablas.
> 
> Es algo bastante habitual, por desgracia. El único recurso posible es una contra-tasación, y suele estar complicado.



yo pague un impuesto a los pocos días en hacienda pero no recuerdo el nombre (antes de 30dias) y creo que fue por el iva si no recuerdo mal....cuya mordida fue del 7%:banghead: Cada día tengo mas claro que estoy viviendo en la edad media, el día menos pensado el señor feudal entrara por mi casa sin avisar y se llevara lo que le de la gana.

http://www.expansion.com/2010/04/22/empresas/inmobiliario/1271971513.html


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2013)

advierto al gacelerio , podemos tener una caida a los 7650 y luego reboton o podriamos tener una caida en dos tramos , primer tramo 8670-7700 segundo tramo 8180-7200 aprox asi que cuidadin , los gringos ahora si que estan en techo , macd en diario del sp500 cortado al alza para inmediatamente cortarlo a la baja ienso:

la clave sigue siendo el gap del eurostoxx 2550 , podemos cerrarlo y volar al alza o podemos saltarlo con otro gap y entonces si que tendremos guano de calidad :no: en el eurostoxx el macd en diario no pudo cortar al alza lo cual tiene mucho peligro .

lo complica to el tema vencimiento :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahí va
> 
> *[Arcelor]*
> 
> ...




8.84...... un empujoncito y completado 2º bajista. Vigilando....


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2013)

ahi nos vamos señores , segun mis herramientas , las famosas TONTERIAS de MV hoy velon rojo de los gordos :Aplauso:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (17 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 8.84...... un empujoncito y completado 2º bajista. Vigilando....



Habría que tenerlos de acero para entrar en el rebote de haberlo. ¿te atreves?


----------



## juanfer (17 Abr 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> La tributaria (de la CCAA correspondiente) tiene unas tablas de precios de venta mínimos. Si la venta se ha realizado por menos de lo que ellos dicen que vale el piso (y en dicha tabla no aparece el valor catastral, sino otro, normalmente superior), te mandan una declaración complementaria reclamando el ITP (Impuesto de Transmisiones Patrimoniales) correspondiente sobre la diferencia, porque asumen que ha habido dinero negro de por medio. El ayuntamiento también hace algo parecido. Creo que la CCAA reclama el ITP al comprador y el ayuntamiento reclama el aumento patrimonial "no declarado" al vendedor. Basandose siempre en que ha habido dinero negro de por medio porque se ha vendido por debajo de sus tablas.
> 
> Es algo bastante habitual, por desgracia. El único recurso posible es una contra-tasación, y suele estar complicado.



Es lo que pasa que hay administraciones que aun están en que la vivienda nunca baja, y si baja es que hay dinero no declarado.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2013)

vamos a cerrar el gapsito del ibex 8898 , lo suyo seria llevarlo a la mm200 para rebotar por el vencimiento y chocar contra la nueva bajista y pumba pabajo :Baile:


----------



## juanfer (17 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> advierto al gacelerio , podemos tener una caida a los 7650 y luego reboton o podriamos tener una caida en dos tramos , primer tramo 8670-7700 segundo tramo 8180-7200 aprox asi que cuidadin , los gringos ahora si que estan en techo , macd en diario del sp500 cortado al alza para inmediatamente cortarlo a la baja ienso:
> 
> la clave sigue siendo el gap del eurostoxx 2550 , podemos cerrarlo y volar al alza o podemos saltarlo con otro gap y entonces si que tendremos guano de calidad :no: en el eurostoxx el macd en diario no pudo cortar al alza lo cual tiene mucho peligro .
> 
> lo complica to el tema vencimiento :ouch:



Es necesaria la caída, ya lo he comentado varias veces, lo que pasa es que los gringos cansinos la están demorando demasiado, pero es inevitable, y se llevará el gap del eurostoxx.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2013)

cerrado el cortito 7985-7890 :no:

cerrado el gapsito del ibex , el vencimiento da miedito , quedamos al acecho :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Abr 2013)

Toma pedazo de hostia

El dax que mala pinta...


----------



## juanfer (17 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Toma pedazo de hostia
> 
> El dax que mala pinta...



El DAX tiene que llegar en 754X. al menos.

Antes hablo, ya lo hemos sobrepasado, a los largistas les van a romper el culo.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Es necesaria la caída, ya lo he comentado varias veces, lo que pasa es que los gringos cansinos la están demorando demasiado, pero es inevitable, y se llevará el gap del eurostoxx.



lo que no me gusta es la banda inferior de bollinger en semanal del eurostoxx y el gapsito del ibex en 8540 , hay posibilidad de aun seguir laterales ienso:

---------- Post added 17-abr-2013 at 09:53 ----------

largo ibex 7820 , mm200 tocado por unos cuantos minutillos :ouch:

ahora deberiamos ir parriba por el tema vencimiento :Baile:


----------



## ghkghk (17 Abr 2013)

Ponzi, yo declaré como cuenta vivienda 4 depósitos, creo recordar que uno distinto cada año. Imáginate una cuenta remunerada. 

Es perfectamente legal, independientemente de que los bancos estafasen (de nuevo) con sus basuras de cuentas vivienda.

Los depósitos financieros desgravan como la cuenta vivienda 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...osito-a-plazo-declararse-cuenta-vivienda.html


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> USA es una trap



...y ahora toca disfrutarla...


----------



## juanfer (17 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo que no me gusta es la banda inferior de bollinger en semanal del eurostoxx y el gapsito del ibex en 8540 , hay posibilidad de aun seguir laterales ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-abr-2013 at 09:53 ----------
> 
> ...



Aun no hemos cerrado el gap del eurostoxx cuidado con ir largo.


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ponzi, yo declaré como cuenta vivienda 4 depósitos, creo recordar que uno distinto cada año. Imáginate una cuenta remunerada.
> 
> Es perfectamente legal, independientemente de que los bancos estafasen (de nuevo) con sus basuras de cuentas vivienda.



El tema es que los aurelios de la cuenta naranja cada x tiempo los movía para hacer compras en bolsa así que no se si me valdrá, tengo que preguntar en una gestoría. Sobre el deposito solo se pueden declaran los que vencen ese año no?o puedo meter uno que he abierto en 2012 y liquidado en 2013


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Aun no hemos cerrado el gap del eurostoxx cuidado con ir largo.



es que ese gap es una trampa , estoy convencido de que no lo cerraremos y que en su momento lo saltaremos con otra gap a la baja ienso:

---------- Post added 17-abr-2013 at 10:03 ----------

cerrado el larguito 7820-7905 :baba:


----------



## ghkghk (17 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El tema es que los aurelios de la cuenta naranja cada x tiempo los movía para hacer compras en bolsa así que no se si me valdrá, tengo que preguntar en una gestoría. Sobre el deposito solo se pueden declaran los que vencen ese año no?o puedo meter uno que he abierto en 2012 y liquidado en 2013



Yo creo que si vence este año no, puesto que no podrás decir que ese dinero fue destinado a la compra de vivienda. 

De todas formas, consúltalo y te ahorras problemas. Pero vamos, que tanto depósitos como cuentas remuneradas son cuentas vivienda si así lo declaras. Piensa en una en la que tuvieses más de 9.000 euros a 31 de diciembre para desgravar el máximo.

Lee los comentarios de esta noticia, creo que se dan todas las opciones:

AhorroCapital: ¿Qué pasa con mi cuenta vivienda en 2012-2013? 

y es para este año.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2013)

volvemos a la carga largo 7870 , ahora si espero que lo suban para el vencimiento :Baile:

---------- Post added 17-abr-2013 at 10:14 ----------

cerrado larguito 7890 que rico pipeo :baba:


----------



## ghkghk (17 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Gracias a ellos vamos a tener un gran empresa medio regalada  Paciencia nos estan haciendo un favor.Si baja a 220-250 entrare




A 260 ya la tuviste o

De todas formas, hoy sería la mejor del Ibex. Y lleva ya unos varios días que normalmente mejora el índice. Creo sinceramente que está próximo el fin de la caída. 

Yo ahora las llevo a 283 de media. Si Llegasen a 250, compraría otro paquete dejándolas en 269 o así. Y de ahí, a forrarme en 20 meses.

---------- Post added 17-abr-2013 at 10:18 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Tengo la sana costumbre de no entrar en acciones con gráfico en tendencia primaria bajista 8:




Defina primaria...


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2013)

volvemos a la carga larguito 7880 :no:


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo creo que si vence este año no, puesto que no podrás decir que ese dinero fue destinado a la compra de vivienda.
> 
> De todas formas, consúltalo y te ahorras problemas. Pero vamos, que tanto depósitos como cuentas remuneradas son cuentas vivienda si así lo declaras. Piensa en una en la que tuvieses más de 9.000 euros a 31 de diciembre para desgravar el máximo.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la aportacionn, creo que si lo voy a consultar con un profesional, con hacienda es mejor no jugarsela







ghkghk dijo:


> A 260 ya la tuviste o
> 
> De todas formas, hoy sería la mejor del Ibex. Y lleva ya unos varios días que normalmente mejora el índice. Creo sinceramente que está próximo el fin de la caída.
> 
> ...



pero 260 no son 250, si tuviese mas liquidez no seria tan purista, a largo plazo es un gran negocio y para nada esta caro, creo que has hecho una gran compra.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2013)

ponzi eres un inversor visillero total :ouch:


----------



## paulistano (17 Abr 2013)

A algún gamusino le han olido los Stops?????8:

Vaya despioje....hasta 2,56 que la han bajado....y ahora a 2,69....



Apertura: 2,74 

Rango Diario: 2,56 - 2,76


----------



## ghkghk (17 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la aportacionn, creo que si lo voy a consultar con un profesional, con hacienda es mejor no jugarsela
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No te la juegues, pero vamos... que sea lo que sea, depósito, cuenta remunerada... si va destinado a la compra de vivienda, es legal declararlo como cuenta vivienda. No sé si has llegado a ver los dos links de mi primera respuesta, porque los he añadido más tarde. 

Respecto a CAF, son 3.400.000 acciones. A 270 euros, su valoración a día de hoy supera ligeramente los 900 millones. Gana 100 en un año malo, donde ha invertido mucho en Brasil, Méjico, Taiwan... y aún no ha empezado a cobrar por esas inversiones. Pero salvo catástrofe, lo hará. 

85% del negocio en el extranjero, en un sector que ha de crecer en el futuro por sobrepoblación y petróleo. 

Creo que las cajas nos la están poniendo en bandeja de plata.

---------- Post added 17-abr-2013 at 10:33 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> A algún gamusino le han olido los Stops?????8:
> 
> Vaya despioje....hasta 2,56 que la han bajado....y ahora a 2,69....
> 
> ...




En mi caso, es lo bueno de estar casado e ir a largo... No utilizas protección.






















::


----------



## Tio Masclet (17 Abr 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> A algún gamusino le han olido los Stops?????8:
> 
> Vaya despioje....hasta 2,56 que la han bajado....y ahora a 2,69....
> 
> ...



No tengo puesto STOP, tengo mujcha FED.
Estoy pensando en ponerloa 9 € (ironic mode).


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> No te la juegues, pero vamos... que sea lo que sea, depósito, cuenta remunerada... si va destinado a la compra de vivienda, es legal declararlo como cuenta vivienda. No sé si has llegado a ver los dos links de mi primera respuesta, porque los he añadido más tarde.
> 
> Respecto a CAF, son 3.400.000 acciones. A 270 euros, su valoración a día de hoy supera ligeramente los 900 millones. Gana 100 en un año malo, donde ha invertido mucho en Brasil, Méjico, Taiwan... y aún no ha empezado a cobrar por esas inversiones. Pero salvo catástrofe, lo hará.
> 
> ...



Yo también creo que esta medio regalada, lo que estamos viviendo con las cajas mucha gente no se da cuenta pero es un chollo impresionante.A medio plazo pueden ganar perfectamente entre 150-200 mill lo cual valoraría la empresa en unos 1800-2200 mill.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2013)

cerrado larguito 7880-7915 :baba:


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2013)

He encontrado dos páginas bastante útiles para valorar un inmueble a efectos de hacienda

Con la primera consigues la referencia catastral

https://www1.sedecatastro.gob.es/OVCFrames.aspx?TIPO=CONSULTA

Con la segunda y con la referencia catastral obtienes la valoración de hacienda para ese inmueble

https://gestiona.madrid.org/siva_internet/html/web/ValoraBienForm.icm?ESTADO_MENU=2_1


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (17 Abr 2013)

.
YA se que el hilo no es muy pro-ppcc, pero me ha parecido interesante, del blog de Blichon:




Desplome sin precedentes del oro: las claves, aquí

(16/04/2013 09:14) VA A LLEGAR DINERO A LA BOLSA; LA CUESTIÓN ES A QUÉ.-

http://blogs.elconfidencial.com/economia/valor-anadido/2013/04/16/desplome-sin-precedentes-del-oro-las-claves-aqui-8285

Veamos.

Movimientos de variables macroeconómicas EEUU a los que se atribuye una probabilidad del 80%:

- tipos de interés por debajo del 3%;
- fortaleza del USD, aunque sin ir a más;
- tamaño del Balance FED estabilizado, sin cambios a la baja, por supuesto;
- deuda pública estabilizada en el 75% PIB, sin visos de reducción; y
- no desinflación.

Estando como está en crisis el modelo pisitófilo creditófago, este escenario, aunque es nominalmente de estabilización, es más recesivo que expansionista, por lo que no entendemos que, de él, haya de inferirse necesariamente una situación tan "bearish" para el oro y, correlativamente, tan "bullish" para el dinero.

Se ansía cebar la bomba de un nuevo renacimiento bursátil. Aunque se reconoce implícitamente que la economía está todavía apegada al pasado estructural y que, por tanto, será muy difícil pasar del alza líquida al alza fundamental [crecimiento económico].

En España, deberíamos aprovechar para bajar las pensiones de lujo corrientes

(16/04/2013 09:22) Perdón, aunque el enlace sirve, el correcto es este:

http://ftalphaville.ft.com/files/2013/04/SG_gold.png

Aprovecho para decir que estoy de acuerdo con la idea que subyace últimamente en todos los análisis de que no es tan grave que sepamos que nos hemos estado estafando casi tres décadas unos a otros con los inmuebles. La vida sigue.

Con otras palabras, la reversión del Efecto Riqueza nos lleva mucho más atrás del punto de equilibrio de partida. Ya va siendo hora de que volvamos a él, aunque nos parezca gris.


----------



## burbubolsa (17 Abr 2013)

Pedazo de trolada. Menuda incitación a hacer la declaración mal.



ghkghk dijo:


> No te la juegues, pero vamos... que sea lo que sea, depósito, cuenta remunerada... si va destinado a la compra de vivienda, es legal declararlo como cuenta vivienda. No sé si has llegado a ver los dos links de mi primera respuesta, porque los he añadido más tarde.
> 
> Respecto a CAF, son 3.400.000 acciones. A 270 euros, su valoración a día de hoy supera ligeramente los 900 millones. Gana 100 en un año malo, donde ha invertido mucho en Brasil, Méjico, Taiwan... y aún no ha empezado a cobrar por esas inversiones. Pero salvo catástrofe, lo hará.
> 
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2013)

cargamos cortito 7910 :Baile:


----------



## Dilbert (17 Abr 2013)

El por qué se ha hundido el oro:



Tiro al ciudadano - Economía Directa 17-04-2013 en mp3 (17/04 a las 09:31:53) 01:03:03 1958192 - iVoox


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cargamos cortito 7910 :Baile:



cerrado 7890 que viva el pipeo :Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Abr 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Habría que tenerlos de acero para entrar en el rebote de haberlo. ¿te atreves?




Ay, el accionista de Arcelor,
ha de soportar dolor
pues verán carne, no oro 
el nabo de pandoro.

Se ha fockado los 8.8.... a ver como cierra. Es chuquillo yaquendo, precaución.


----------



## ghkghk (17 Abr 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Pedazo de trolada. Menuda incitación a hacer la declaración mal.



Ale, toma. Empáchate de links donde lo demuestran.

https://www.google.es/search?q=decl...s=org.mozilla:es-ES:official&client=firefox-a 

Y ahora con la sentencia del TSJM:

Los depósitos financieros desgravan como la cuenta vivienda


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ale, toma. Empáchate de links donde lo demuestran.
> 
> https://www.google.es/search?q=decl...s=org.mozilla:es-ES:official&client=firefox-a
> 
> ...



Te manda a la CIA, los Húngaros y el MOSAD en un santiamén. Cuidado... ::


----------



## Sin_Perdón (17 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ay, el accionista de Arcelor,
> ha de soportar dolor
> pues verán carne, no oro
> el nabo de pandoro.
> ...



Que tierno le ha quedado,.... el pareado. :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (17 Abr 2013)

Esas acereras siguiendo el guión previsto 8:

Vamos a ver precios increíbles ::


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2013)

corto 7905 , el gapsito ahora es resistencia ienso:

señol bertolt , aniquilador gayer , como ves el mercao ?


----------



## bertok (17 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> A 260 ya la tuviste o
> 
> De todas formas, hoy sería la mejor del Ibex. Y lleva ya unos varios días que normalmente mejora el índice. Creo sinceramente que está próximo el fin de la caída.
> 
> ...



Más de 2 años haciendo techo y distribuyendo para deleite del gacelerío. La pérdida de los 340 era el canario en la mina.

No se crea usted que la caída la han pilotado los pezqueniñes :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

---------- Post added 17-abr-2013 at 09:21 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> corto 7905 , el gapsito ahora es resistencia ienso:
> 
> señol bertolt , aniquilador gayer , como ves el mercao ?



Ponte largo, mamón ::


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2013)

ese estocastico en diario del ibex girandose me gusta y tambien el fallido cruce de macd al alza en el eurostoxx , lo unico que no me gusta es el vencimiento del vielnes :ouch:

---------- Post added 17-abr-2013 at 11:25 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> corto 7905 , el gapsito ahora es resistencia ienso:
> 
> señol bertolt , aniquilador gayer , como ves el mercao ?



cerrado el cortito en 7887 , que buen pipeo llevo :Baile:


----------



## burbubolsa (17 Abr 2013)

Eres un puto mentiroso, eso no es así de manera efectiva. La cuenta debe estar identificada convenientemente, no puede ser cualquier cuenta, y únicamente se puede aplicar la desgravación si ha habido compra de vivienda, es decir, que se ha tenido que cerrar la transacción.

Vete a trolear a otro foro, majo.



ghkghk dijo:


> Ale, toma. Empáchate de links donde lo demuestran.
> 
> https://www.google.es/search?q=decl...s=org.mozilla:es-ES:official&client=firefox-a
> 
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Eres un puto mentiroso, eso no es así de manera efectiva. La cuenta debe estar identificada convenientemente, no puede ser cualquier cuenta, y únicamente se puede aplicar la desgravación si ha habido compra de vivienda, es decir, que se ha tenido que cerrar la transacción.
> 
> Vete a trolear a otro foro, majo.



burbubolsa chaval tomate el cianuro que te receto el medico anda


----------



## tonuel (17 Abr 2013)

Buenos dias señores... huelo la sangre y tal..., así que pillo sitio para las próximas semanas...


----------



## burbubolsa (17 Abr 2013)

Tómate tu dosis. A mí el médico me receta paracetamoles, como mucho.



muertoviviente dijo:


> burbubolsa chaval tomate el cianuro que te receto el medico anda


----------



## juanfer (17 Abr 2013)

tonuel dijo:


> Buenos dias señores... huelo la sangre y tal..., así que pillo sitio para las próximas semanas...



Sangre no se, pero veo velotes rojos por todos lados.


----------



## bertok (17 Abr 2013)

tonuel dijo:


> Buenos dias señores... huelo la sangre y tal..., así que pillo sitio para las próximas semanas...



Vuelve Mr Destruction para enterrar el culibex ::::::

Hacía tiempo que no le leía. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Visilleras (17 Abr 2013)

Lo que veo es un guano de dimensiones titánicas, y, lo peor es que la cosa tiende a acelerarse mucho.
Desde 2008 hemos estado habituados a que la cosa vaya lenta: Recordemos que, hasta el año 2011, con el famoso 15M, aquí los que se movían eran cuatro, y que en apenas un año hemos pasado de las manifestaciones más o menos masivas a los escraches.

La cosa está pillando una velocidad de vertigo.

Veo dolor, mucho dolor.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Abr 2013)

Saltan las alarmas en China: "La deuda de los gobiernos locales está fuera de control" - elEconomista.es


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2013)

largo inditex 97,80 con tres cojones :no:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (17 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> largo inditex 97,80 con tres cojones :no:



Ostias. Esto si que me ha sorpredido :8::8::8:

Janus, barrick está llegando al suelo comentado. A ver que hace...


----------



## ghkghk (17 Abr 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Eres un puto mentiroso, eso no es así de manera efectiva. *La cuenta debe estar identificada convenientemente, no puede ser cualquier cuenta*, y únicamente se puede aplicar la desgravación si ha habido compra de vivienda, es decir, que se ha tenido que cerrar la transacción.
> 
> Vete a trolear a otro foro, majo.



Pues nada, ahora ya es cuestión de la gente decidir si cree que tienen razón 300.000 webs sobre información fiscal, la OCU, una sentencia del TSJM.... o Burbubolsa.

Aquí (entre otras decenas de webs que esgrimen lo mismo a poco que uno quiera leer) se explica de modo que hasta un botarate como usted lo puede entender:

Utiliza un depósito de alta rentabilidad como Cuenta Vivienda | Los mejores depósitos bancarios a plazo fijo - Comparador depósitos


----------



## bertok (17 Abr 2013)

*Vaaaaaaaamos coño*


----------



## Burbujilimo (17 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues nada, ahora ya es cuestión de la gente decidir si cree que tienen razón 300.000 webs sobre información fiscal, la OCU, una sentencia del TSJM.... o Burbubolsa.
> 
> Aquí (entre otras decenas de webs que esgrimen lo mismo a poco que uno quiera leer) se explica de modo que hasta un botarate como usted lo puede entender:
> 
> Utiliza un depósito de alta rentabilidad como Cuenta Vivienda | Los mejores depósitos bancarios a plazo fijo - Comparador depósitos



Yo lo veo claro, por todos los datos que da y porque yo en su día lo hice , con un depósito a plazo fijo que cancelé para pagar parte del piso. Añadir que fue iniciativa del funcionario (o contratado) de turno que me estaba haciendo la declaración.

Pero vamos, ya sabe, don't feed...


----------



## paulistano (17 Abr 2013)

A ver si sueltan todas las gacelillas el papel y podemos subir tranquilos....


----------



## ghkghk (17 Abr 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Yo lo veo claro, por todos los datos que da y porque yo en su día lo hice , con un depósito a plazo fijo que cancelé para pagar parte del piso. Añadir que fue iniciativa del funcionario (o contratado) de turno que me estaba haciendo la declaración.
> 
> Pero vamos, ya sabe, don't feed...




Yo también lo hice, pero prefiero no invitar a nadie a hacerlo mal sólo porque yo pudiera equivocarme. Pero es que... es sólo cuestión de ponerle un poco de ganas e informarse. En 2006 había dudas, ahora ya está más que aclarado por la propia Agencia Tributaria.


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> *Vaaaaaaaamos coño*



ese oso parece amigable


----------



## bertok (17 Abr 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ese oso parece amigable


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> largo inditex 97,80 con tres cojones :no:



salto stop 97,20 ::


----------



## ghkghk (17 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


>





Si ese es Zp, que lo es, el oso sería el mercado inmobiliario más que el bursátil. Y su culo.... Los españoles. :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2013)

metemos largo 7855 :Baile:


----------



## Janus (17 Abr 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Ostias. Esto si que me ha sorpredido :8::8::8:
> 
> Janus, barrick está llegando al suelo comentado. A ver que hace...



Rebotará, you can be sure.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Abr 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Eres un puto mentiroso, eso no es así de manera efectiva. La cuenta debe estar identificada convenientemente, no puede ser cualquier cuenta, y únicamente se puede aplicar la desgravación si ha habido compra de vivienda, es decir, que se ha tenido que cerrar la transacción.
> 
> Vete a trolear a otro foro, majo.









Usted se come owneds de esos como nadie..... FENÓMENO!!!!!!


----------



## Janus (17 Abr 2013)

Pienso que el IBEX puede irse a 7200 para besar la base del rectángulo. A más tiempo puede ser alcista o bajista.


----------



## ghkghk (17 Abr 2013)

Bertok, a trozos he ido leyendo el hilo del "Last Call", pero ahora llevo tiempo desconectado. ¿Alguna conclusión consensuada o cada uno corre en desbandada hacia donde buenamente puede?


----------



## Sin_Perdón (17 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Rebotará, you can be sure.



Pues no lo se ya. Espero también que rebote pero...
He estado investigando un poco y no es la misma situación la que tenía la compañia en el 2008/2009 que ahora. Sin ir más lejos el año pasado dió perdidas con el oro en máximos. Y el proyecto que tenían en Chile creo que lo han abandonado o está en punto muerto. Luego creo que ya han perdido el liderazgo en la producción frente a Goldcorp.

El 24/4 dan resultados de primer trimestre. Buen motivo para skyrocketear.

En fin, ojos antes que cerebro....


----------



## bertok (17 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Bertok, a trozos he ido leyendo el hilo del "Last Call", pero ahora llevo tiempo desconectado. ¿Alguna conclusión consensuada o cada uno corre en desbandada hacia donde buenamente puede?



La situación personal de cada uno es la que marca la opción más recomendable.

La única receta mágica es cancelar todas las deudas y esperar en paz lo que va a venir.

Se está reconfigurando la nueva pirámide social, mucha más ancha en la base que actualmente. La pepitada premium, caerá a nivel underground.

Suerte, ya queda poco tiempo.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2013)

la mm200 del ibex aguanta :Aplauso:


----------



## kemao2 (17 Abr 2013)

Atentos al canario de la mina de las materias primas......anticipan algo...que las bolsas poco a poco intuyen


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Abr 2013)

Facepalm by neolengua

Bañez llama movilidad exterior a la salida de jóvenes de Espaa. Ideal


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Facepalm by neolengua
> 
> Bañez llama movilidad exterior a la salida de jóvenes de Espaa. Ideal



pero será hija de ....... esa indigente


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2013)

el apoyo en la mm200 es fuelte , tenemos hasta el vencimiento para superar la bajista o nos iremos como minimo a los 8650 y tal vez a los 7200 ienso:

---------- Post added 17-abr-2013 at 14:20 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> el apoyo en la mm200 es fuelte , tenemos hasta el vencimiento para superar la bajista o nos iremos como minimo a los 8650 y tal vez a los 7200 ienso:



queria decir 7650 en lugar de 8650 :ouch:


----------



## ghkghk (17 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> La situación personal de cada uno es la que marca la opción más recomendable.
> 
> La única receta mágica es cancelar todas las deudas y esperar en paz lo que va a venir.
> 
> ...





Te he leido varias veces lo de no tener deudas, pero yo no estoy tan convencido. Si tengo 100.000 euros y debo 90.000... casi prefiero mandar esos 100.000 al extranjero, ya encontraré la mejor manera, y mantener las deudas, que tener sólo 10.000 euros. 

En caso de tener que salir corriendo, lo más probable es que las deudas se queden aquí mientras yo podré recuperar mi capital. 

Puestos a elucubrar: puedo abrir una cuenta en Costa Rica o Kenia (ni idea acerca de cómo está el tema para no residentes), desde ella comprar acciones de Coca Cola. Cuando llegue el Mad Max, avión y que me busquen... a lo Hurtangarin con Qatar. No creo que en San José de Costa Rica me embarguen por deudas con Bankia.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Abr 2013)

Metro de Madrid elimina 40 liberados sindicales y ahorrará 2 millones de euros - elEconomista.es

Jur


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2013)

el eurostoxx50 siempre llega al borde del gap pero no lo cierra , hoy minimo en 2563 contado 

ese gap es mistico ienso:


----------



## juanfer (17 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el eurostoxx50 siempre llega al borde del gap pero no lo cierra , hoy minimo en 2563 contado
> 
> ese gap es mistico ienso:



Se puede cerrar. Ajustar Sl.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2013)

atacan y vuelvan a atacar la mm200 , la proximidad del vencimiento esta ayudando a que no se rompa , pero como no rompamos la bajista y la mm50 antes del vencimiento nos vamos muy abajo ienso:


----------



## juanfer (17 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> atacan y vuelvan a atacar la mm200 , la proximidad del vencimiento esta ayudando a que no se rompa , pero como no rompamos la bajista y la mm50 antes del vencimiento nos vamos muy abajo ienso:



Al final los gringos decidiran.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Se puede cerrar. Ajustar Sl.



no lo van a cerrar chaval , lo van a saltar 

---------- Post added 17-abr-2013 at 15:13 ----------

la magia del vencimiento :Baile:

hoygan en paramount a comenzado una peli sobre la mafia italiana en usa , con robert de niro , tiene muy buena pinta :Aplauso:


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Abr 2013)

como veis entrar en SAN si rompe lo 5?

---------- Post added 17-abr-2013 at 15:16 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> no lo van a cerrar chaval , lo van a saltar
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-abr-2013 at 15:13 ----------
> 
> ...



algunos trabajamos, por desgracia, a cuenta ajena....:´´(


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2013)

" Una Historia en el Bronx " peliculon :Aplauso:


----------



## wetpiñata (17 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> " Una Historia en el Bronx " peliculon :Aplauso:



En España se tradujo como "Una historia del Bronx"...


----------



## hombre-mosca (17 Abr 2013)

Si el Jatencio dice que no se rompe ... fijo que hoy es el dia.

Solo falta una poca de ayuda mistico-religiosa (sin olvidar los sp´s y dj´s)


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Si el Jatencio dice que no se rompe ... fijo que hoy es el dia.
> 
> Solo falta una poca de ayuda mistico-religiosa (sin olvidar los sp´s y dj´s)



con el vencimiento tan cerca , es muy improbable romper la mm200 , largos o liquidez pero ni de broma cortos , por otro lado si la mm200 aguanta deberian llevarlo a los cielos hasta la mm50 hay peligro de girarnos violentamente a la baja :no:


----------



## hombre-mosca (17 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> con el vencimiento tan cerca , es muy improbable romper la mm200 , largos o liquidez pero ni de broma cortos , por otro lado si la mm200 aguanta deberian llevarlo a los cielos hasta la mm50 hay peligro de girarnos violentamente a la baja :no:



Pues el SP lo ha cogido con ganas ... a ver que hacen.

Ademas, si no le salen las cosas bien, se compra una libreta nueva y todo en orden.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (17 Abr 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> No tengo puesto STOP, tengo mujcha FED.
> Estoy pensando en ponerloa 9 € (ironic mode).



Sin stop aquí tampoco, por supuesto. Es que somos unos afrancesados o qué?


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Abr 2013)

Pero que pedazos de trolles son los usanos...

que tres días nos han metido


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2013)

malditos gringos subnormales :ouch: 

las cosas del papertrading


----------



## Tio Masclet (17 Abr 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Sin stop aquí tampoco, por supuesto. Es que somos unos afrancesados o qué?



Algo de eso tendremos en los genes.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2013)

malditos gringos , pero a todo cerdo le llega su san valentin , no podran con la magia del vencimiento :no: :S


----------



## locojaen (17 Abr 2013)

gamesas non stop... tambien por aquí...


----------



## hombre-mosca (17 Abr 2013)

Es solo una hipótesis, pero empiezo a ver 7450 en el DAX.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Abr 2013)

Manzanitas asadas...


----------



## LoboDeMar (17 Abr 2013)

Seguimos soltando lastre "antiguo" poco a poco.

Hoy le ha tocado a DANONE, soltadas a 56,55 con mucha penica pena. +10,547%.

Sensación agridulce: 
- agri porque era buena candidata a novia a L/P
- dulce porque vender intuyendo el máximo de la sesión te deja una sensación similar a...






---------- Post added 17-abr-2013 at 16:35 ----------

CAF y RWE me ponen meloso.
De CAF veo que se está hablando últimamente.
¿Qué os parece RWE? Sus 2 euros brutos de dividendo son golosos (EON da 
0,7€ --> CORRIJO: 1,1€)


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2013)

malditos gringos , al final conseguiran que se rompa la mm200 mamones :ouch:

pero mientras aguante hay esperanza en el vencimiento :Aplauso:


----------



## ghkghk (17 Abr 2013)

Inditex partiendo la pana. 

Jato, soy Amancio y te caneo...

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2013)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> Seguimos soltando lastre "antiguo" poco a poco.
> 
> Hoy le ha tocado a DANONE, soltadas a 56,55 con mucha penica pena. +10,547%.
> 
> ...



De mis compañias preferidas...Solo con lo que yo gasto al año en danone ya da para unos cientos de dividendos De hecho tengo el carnet de socio asi que imaginese De caf no te preocupes a largo plazo como minimo valdra el doble (5-10 años)


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2013)

vamos a cerrar el gap :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Abr 2013)




----------



## vmmp29 (17 Abr 2013)

menudo rajazo rojo


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos a cerrar el gap :Baile:



y eso es bueno, para que????????


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Abr 2013)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! 

1.1€

_Wednesday, 13 Mar 2013 02:30am EDT _
_E.ON SE announced that its Board of Management and Supervisory Board will propose to the Annual Shareholders Meeting that the Company pay out a fiscal year 2012 dividend of EUR 1.10 per share._ 

E.ON SE (EONGn.DE) Key Developments | Reuters.com

Esto es lo último que yo sabía.... ¿algún link?


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Abr 2013)

A que se va el DAX a los 7200...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Abr 2013)

y yo habiendo liquidado el lunes todas las posiciones largas ..... :rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Abr 2013)

Hay diferencia entre la caída de SAN y BBVA...

De todas formas, no hay pánico...y el ibex féliz


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Abr 2013)

*Manzanas asadas
pedazo inversión.
Hay mandriladas
que duelen mogollón.*




Más cerca de los 320 señalados por algunos de nosotros........ LOL


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Abr 2013)

Resumen de lo vivido entre hoy y ayer...


----------



## kemao2 (17 Abr 2013)

Atentos al canario de la mina

2º aviso 


Brent en mensual a punto de meterse una buena castaña y tal y como pone Eddy en su facebook los inventarios de materias primas estan en maximos


Petróleo Brent | Precio del Petróleo Brent | Precio de Futuros del Petróleo Brent





kemao2 dijo:


> Atentos al canario de la mina de las materias primas......anticipan algo...que las bolsas poco a poco intuyen


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2013)

cerrado el gap del eurostoxx50 deberiamos volar al alza :Baile:


----------



## atman (17 Abr 2013)

Cabroneeeesss...!!!


----------



## Slevin_Kelevra (17 Abr 2013)

Como veis entrar en Santander a los 4,85-4,90 a corto plazo?


----------



## chameleon (17 Abr 2013)

es admirable como están sujetando al ibex

inditex al guano, san y bbva ya bajaron lo suyo
faltan rep y tef, a ver si sale alguna noticia que les mueva


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Abr 2013)

Los bilbainos al final son iguales que el resto, salvo que nacen _donde _quieren....

Bizkaia rescata al Uxue Bilbao Basket | País Vasco | EL PAÍS

:ouch:


----------



## bertok (17 Abr 2013)

[YOUTUBE]gUDShxRWniw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LoboDeMar (17 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!
> 
> 1.1€
> 
> ...



Cierto, cierto, cierto... Mérrayao tron, me he liado mirando mis escels... 

Aprovecho, siendo EÓNico de pro, ya que mentamos a esta diva y sus dividendos:
2011: 1,5€
2012: 1 €
*2013: 1,1 €*

Y reduciendo deuda...
¿Salida del bache?


----------



## locojaen (17 Abr 2013)

Alguna explicación para el agujero que se han marcado las acciones del ibex sobre las 10h?

He mirado grifols, gamesa, sabadell y todas sobre las 10h se han marcado un velote rojo al unisono... mínimos del día... ???


----------



## Tubes (17 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Inditex partiendo la pana.
> 
> Jato, soy Amancio y te caneo...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



El día 18 de enero pregunte esto:

"Buenos días señores,

Solo una pregunta, ¿Que les parece al compra de 1000 acciones de Inditex a 104€ esta semana para el largo plazo?. Lo acaba de hacer un familiar mio viendo que no le daban ninguna rentabilidad en depósitos y aconsejado por un "experto".
Un saludo"

Dios, el sábado tengo reunión familiar y me lo voy a encontrar. Le preguntaré si el "experto " sigue vivo o lo ha descuartizado ya.

Un saludo


----------



## Topongo (17 Abr 2013)

Tubes dijo:


> El día 18 de enero pregunte esto:
> 
> "Buenos días señores,
> 
> ...



Pillar Inditex en el máximo y con una rentabilidad por dividendo tan baja no lo acabo de ver.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Abr 2013)

Tubes dijo:


> El día 18 de enero pregunte esto:
> 
> "Buenos días señores,
> 
> ...



Le recomiendo que no lo haga, o lo haga cuando no haya objetos ni punzantes ni cortantes en la mesa. Un simple comentario puede hacer saltar la chispa. Le sugiero en lugar de comentarios en voz alta una mirada siyalodeciayoista... ::


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2013)

comprad coño que es españa :bla:


----------



## @@strom (17 Abr 2013)

Tubes dijo:


> El día 18 de enero pregunte esto:
> 
> "Buenos días señores,
> 
> ...



¿Ese experhto no tendría de avatar un jato??


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (17 Abr 2013)

chameleon dijo:


> es admirable como están sujetando al ibex
> 
> inditex al guano, san y bbva ya bajaron lo suyo
> faltan rep y tef, a ver si sale alguna noticia que les mueva



Yo tengo unas TEF de hace un tiempo, pilladas a 11,75. La "tipica" inversión largo plazo (osea una de corto plazo fallida) ¿Creeis que es interesante salirse con algún stop ajustado? No me importaría mantenerla un tiempo si tuviera visos de recuperarse algo (ni un dividendo siquiera :´()


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> comprad coño que es españa :bla:



plus ultra , mas haya de los 8540 maestro :


----------



## Janus (17 Abr 2013)

El VIX subiendo el 28%


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahi nos vamos señores , segun mis herramientas , las famosas TONTERIAS de MV hoy velon rojo de los gordos :Aplauso:



siyalodeciayo , pero el aguante de la mm200 me confundio , pero bueno queda por arriba el gap del 8540 y gaps en SAN y TEF :rolleye:


----------



## ghkghk (17 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> siyalodeciayo , pero el aguante de la mm200 me confundio , pero bueno queda por arriba el gap del 8540 y gaps en SAN y TEF :rolleye:



Utilizar el siyalodeciayo el mismo dia en el que por la mañana te has puesto largo en Inditex... Es para volver a canearte.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Abr 2013)

Venga, rumbo a los 1500 (SP)

Flandercitos abtenerse...


----------



## Tubes (17 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Le recomiendo que no lo haga, o lo haga cuando no haya objetos ni punzantes ni cortantes en la mesa. Un simple comentario puede hacer saltar la chispa. Le sugiero en lugar de comentarios en voz alta una mirada siyalodeciayoista... ::



Intentare poner la voz de Gila y hacer algún comentario de este tipo:

"Alguien compro algo de Zara a 104€ y ahora vale 94€"

"Alguien ha matado a un Ejperto y no miro a nadie"

Etc... Bueno, con dos copitas de mas por supuesto


----------



## ghkghk (17 Abr 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Yo tengo unas TEF de hace un tiempo, pilladas a 11,75. La "tipica" inversión largo plazo (osea una de corto plazo fallida) ¿Creeis que es interesante salirse con algún stop ajustado? No me importaría mantenerla un tiempo si tuviera visos de recuperarse algo (ni un dividendo siquiera :´()



Yo me las quedaria. Lo que no significa que esa la opcion correcta.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Abr 2013)

Tubes dijo:


> Intentare poner la voz de Gila y hacer algún comentario de este tipo:
> 
> "Alguien compro algo de Zara a 104€ y ahora vale 94€"
> 
> ...



Que no haya botellas o vasos de tubo cerca...


----------



## ghkghk (17 Abr 2013)

Tubes dijo:


> Intentare poner la voz de Gila y hacer algún comentario de este tipo:
> 
> "Alguien compro algo de Zara a 104€ y ahora vale 94€"
> 
> ...



De todas formas, no pierde ni un 10%... Una persona que no sea capaz de aguantar un 10% en contra en bolsa, no creo que sea apto para el lp. Igual que si hubiese vendido al tocar 114 porque le quemaban las plusvalias.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Utilizar el siyalodeciayo el mismo dia en el que por la mañana te has puesto largo en Inditex... Es para volver a canearte.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



tu y cuantos mas :no:

MV deberia solo operar en ibex , es como si el ibex y MV fuesen uno solo :rolleye:


----------



## Tubes (17 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> De todas formas, no pierde ni un 10%... Una persona que no sea capaz de aguantar un 10% en contra en bolsa, no creo que sea apto para el lp. Igual que si hubiese vendido al tocar 114 porque le quemaban las plusvalias.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2




No hombre no, si a el lo que le sobra es pasta. 

Solo que hoy viendo la cotización me he acordado. No creo que las venda. Es solo por joderle un poco el día y que se le atragante algún langostino.

Un saludo


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Abr 2013)

que ilusion..... creia que con la bajada de hoy estaba con un -18%, y solo tengo un -12%. habrá que seguir aguantando.....


----------



## hombre-mosca (17 Abr 2013)

Mis diez caracteres. Solo hicieron minimo en 2470 en DAX. Las opiniones de este gato son como hojas que caen, depende de como da el aire...



muertoviviente dijo:


> el eurostoxx50 siempre llega al borde del gap pero no lo cierra , hoy minimo en 2563 contado
> 
> ese gap es mistico ienso:






muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos a cerrar el gap :Baile:





muertoviviente dijo:


> cerrado el gap del eurostoxx50 deberiamos volar al alza :Baile:





hombre-mosca dijo:


> Si el Jatencio dice que no se rompe ... fijo que hoy es el dia.
> 
> Solo falta una poca de ayuda mistico-religiosa (sin olvidar los sp´s y dj´s)


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Yo tengo unas TEF de hace un tiempo, pilladas a 11,75. La "tipica" inversión largo plazo (osea una de corto plazo fallida) ¿Creeis que es interesante salirse con algún stop ajustado? No me importaría mantenerla un tiempo si tuviera visos de recuperarse algo (ni un dividendo siquiera :´()



A este precio yo no las venderia pero bueno es una opinion personal y mirando a largo plazo.A corto pensaba que tocaria los 11,5 y ya los toco y a largo creo que llegara a 14-15.


----------



## ghkghk (17 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tu y cuantos mas :no:
> 
> MV deberia solo operar en ibex , es como si el ibex y MV fuesen uno solo :rolleye:



Yo mas bien creo que a dia de hoy los dos que formais uno solo, sois Pandoro y tu...

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Abr 2013)

bueno, pues confirmado, DAX y CAC quieren marcha 

probablemente les veamos un 5-10% abajo en las proximas semanas

sigo pensando q las subidas volveran a medio plazo


----------



## Tubes (17 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> De todas formas, no pierde ni un 10%... Una persona que no sea capaz de aguantar un 10% en contra en bolsa, no creo que sea apto para el lp. Igual que si hubiese vendido al tocar 114 porque le quemaban las plusvalias.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2




Solo espero que el no se acuerde de mi paqueton de Ibertrolas.

Un saludo


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2013)

bueno señores , yo no me pondria en plan siemprebajista como ya estais haciendo ujtedeh , ya sabeis compra barato y vende caro :bla:

hasta el vencimiento va a ser muy peligroso estar corto y el eurostoxx ademas de cerrar el gap 2550 a tocado la mm200 y rebotado , asi que cuidadin , ahora es momento de hacer un nuevo maximo decreciente en el eurostoxx , advertidos quedan ejpertitos :no:


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (17 Abr 2013)

Tubes dijo:


> No hombre no, si a el lo que le sobra es pasta.
> 
> Solo que hoy viendo la cotización me he acordado. No creo que las venda. Es solo por joderle un poco el día y que se le atragante algún langostino.
> 
> Un saludo



¿El sábado por la mañana, por la tarde, por la noche...?

Plantee la cuestión como sea, pero luego venga a contárnoslo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Abr 2013)

Un par de gráficos:

*[Eonicas]* Update....







Miren donde ha parado.... ::, *creo *(y digo creo) que es trampa. el RSI esta giradísimo y el MACD girándose. (lo mismo es una trampa osezna!!! :

Hay que ver que hace en los próximos días,a ver si el precio aguanta la DTA verde


Y ahora el gráfico semanal de

*[TIMOFÓNICA]* Buscando el guano....


----------



## rohirrim (17 Abr 2013)

estimados expertos bolseros burbujistas

aconsejan meter pasta en algun Fondo de perfil indice (tipo Fondo Index 35 de ING o similar) en caso de que el IBEX baje a, no se, 7600?

con la mierda de interes de los depositos a plazo ahora, podria ser una solucion para gente que no tiene ni idea de operar, como yo, pero tiene liquidez a espuertas...

desde 7600, si el indice se va a 8500, estamos hablando de un 12% de subida...

lo malo es estar atento y agil y saber cuando vender para aprovechar esas 'olas'...algun consejo?


----------



## bertok (17 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Un par de gráficos:
> 
> *[Eonicas]* Update....
> 
> ...



Se van al puto guano, bro ::

---------- Post added 17-abr-2013 at 16:24 ----------




rohirrim dijo:


> estimados expertos bolseros burbujistas
> 
> aconsejan meter pasta en algun Fondo de perfil indice (tipo Fondo Index 35 de ING o similar) en caso de que el IBEX baje a, no se, 7600?
> 
> ...



Nunca se debe coger el cuchillo que cae.

Nunca.

En mi cartera objetivo tenía planificado FCC a 15-17 verificando una figura de vuelta al alza. Me parecía un chollo en esos momentos.

Ahora está en 6 aurelios y está cara de cohones.

Los conceptos de caro y barato son relativos.

Paciencia.


----------



## vermer (17 Abr 2013)

Tubes dijo:


> El día 18 de enero pregunte esto:
> 
> "Buenos días señores,
> 
> ...




Sigue el consejo de Guybrush: ni una palabra, ni una mirada burlona. Tú no te acuerdas ni de que tiene acciones. Por experiencia. Ya, ya, no lo podrás evitar...  . Evita el choque.

Resumiendo muuucho (es de bestseller): mi cuñada no me habla porque pese a mis sanos comentarios burbujeros, su jran konozimiento les ha hecho comprar inflado y mal hace un año. Hasta mi suegra me mira-ba mal porque creía que mentía deliberadamente a su niña petarda y pija (bueno, no sé si me ha mirado bien alguna vez, :: )

El caso es que sin decir una palabra, cada vez está más cabreada y su noviete no articula palabra con la cabeza gacha. No puedo evitar una sonrisa de oreja a oreja. Y eso le debe cabrear más y.... y pones la TV y sale algún comentario burbujero... Tremendo. Oye, y no me han invitado a ver su palacete de 80m, y eso que vivimos a 1 minuto andando. Cuánto rencor... :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Abr 2013)

*En Directo.. Evacúan parte del Capitolio por paquete sospechoso *| Carta a Obama con sustancia letal

Un boletín de la Oficina Federal de Investigaciones (FBI) obtenido por la cadena Fox News señala que las fuerzas de seguridad "están analizando" la misiva, que parece provenir de la misma fuente que la enviada el martes al senador republicano Roger Wicker.
*
Ambas cartas contienen la frase: "Ver algo incorrecto y no difundirlo es convertirse en un aliado silencioso de su continuación", de acuerdo con el boletín.

Las dos tienen además la misma firma: "Soy KC y apruebo este mensaje".*

.
.
.


Está claro.


Hay con un tonto con tiempo libre...


----------



## Claca (17 Abr 2013)

INDITEX está fatal. Hace un mes o dos plantee una estrategia bajista en el valor que salió mal, no tanto porque se reanudara la tendencia alcista, sino porque el techo no estaba definido y en ese contexto no te puedes arriesgar a ver nuevos máximos y fue necesario aplicar el stop. A día de hoy la vuelta ya está completada y lo que parece es que la acción seguirá bajando los próximos meses, probablemente hasta los 85 euros como mínimo.


----------



## bertok (17 Abr 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Sigue el consejo de Guybrush: ni una palabra, ni una mirada burlona. Tú no te acuerdas ni de que tiene acciones. Por experiencia. Ya, ya, no lo podrás evitar...  . Evita el choque.
> 
> Resumiendo muuucho (es de bestseller): mi cuñada no me habla porque pese a mis sanos comentarios burbujeros, su jran konozimiento les ha hecho comprar inflado y mal hace un año. Hasta mi suegra me mira-ba mal porque creía que mentía deliberadamente a su niña petarda y pija (bueno, no sé si me ha mirado bien alguna vez, :: )
> 
> El caso es que sin decir una palabra, cada vez está más cabreada y su noviete no articula palabra con la cabeza gacha. No puedo evitar una sonrisa de oreja a oreja. Y eso le debe cabrear más y.... y pones la TV y sale algún comentario burbujero... Tremendo. Oye, y no me han invitado a ver su palacete de 80m, y eso que vivimos a 1 minuto andando. Cuánto rencor... :XX:



Tu cuñada forma parte de un enorme colectivo españó que comparte la misma condena.

Dala un par de besos de mi parte :: y dila que con el tiempo ni se nota 

---------- Post added 17-abr-2013 at 16:33 ----------




Pepitoria dijo:


> *En Directo.. Evacúan parte del Capitolio por paquete sospechoso *| Carta a Obama con sustancia letal
> 
> Un boletín de la Oficina Federal de Investigaciones (FBI) obtenido por la cadena Fox News señala que las fuerzas de seguridad "están analizando" la misiva, que parece provenir de la misma fuente que la enviada el martes al senador republicano Roger Wicker.
> *
> ...



Que le pongan al nigga encima ...... por amortiguar el golpe y tal 8:


----------



## hombre-mosca (17 Abr 2013)

Piraton, que le veo esa sonrisita de aqui me forro.

Asi veo la cosa yo:

RWE
18.04.2013 Ordentliche Hauptversammlung/Junta general
19.04.2013 Dividendenzahlung/Pago de dividendos 2 EUR
15.05.2013 Bericht zum 1. Quartal/Informe 1er. Trimestre

EOM
03.05.2013 Ordentliche Hauptversammlung/Junta general 
06.05.2013 Dividendenzahlung/Pago de dividendos 1.1 EUR
08.05.2013 Bericht zum 1. Quartal/Informe 1er. Trimestre

Eon pagara el año que viene (segun previsiones) menos dividendos.

Mañana, junta de RWE, los dividendos el viernes. Casi siempre el bajon de RWE
afecta a EON (yo voy estimando que 0,4-0,6 EUR.).


Para mi en este momento hay dos opciones de entrada:

1.- que el viernes con ese gap bajaran la cotizacion de EON al nivel de
apertura del gap que tiene pendiente en 13,188 para luego cerrarlo subiendo.
Seria una entrada para 3-4 dias con salida en unos 13,60-13,70

2.- Esperar al pago de dividendos de EON, ver si lo aguantan en 12,50 (mas o menos)
y cruzar los dedos a que quieran hacer un doble suelo, y el dia 08.05 den un
buen informe trimestral. Este invierno ha sido muy oscuro en alemania, y muy
frio, por lo que opto por esa opcion.

... y tal como dice para mi tambien es trampa.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Un par de gráficos:
> 
> *[Eonicas]* Update....
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...









:8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: ::


----------



## juanfer (17 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno señores , yo no me pondria en plan siemprebajista como ya estais haciendo ujtedeh , ya sabeis compra barato y vende caro :bla:
> 
> hasta el vencimiento va a ser muy peligroso estar corto y el eurostoxx ademas de cerrar el gap 2550 a tocado la mm200 y rebotado , asi que cuidadin , ahora es momento de hacer un nuevo maximo decreciente en el eurostoxx , advertidos quedan ejpertitos :no:



Bueno mira que no os he avisado de que se cerraba el gap del eurostoxx.

De todas formas aun veo seguir con los cortos.

---------- Post added 17-abr-2013 at 18:57 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Un par de gráficos:
> 
> *[Eonicas]* Update....
> 
> ...



Ahora que no hay gap en eurostoxx ya se puede entrar en largo en Eon.


----------



## tarrito (17 Abr 2013)

por fuera







por dentro








me recuerda a cuando de niño íbamos a misa (cole) y nos pasábamos todo el rato contando chistes por la bajini ... y aguantando el tipo como unos campeones


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Bueno mira que no os he avisado de que se cerraba el gap del eurostoxx.
> 
> De todas formas aun veo seguir con los cortos.
> 
> ...



Puede que tenga razón, pero yo no lo haré viendo los dos últimos mocos....


----------



## juanfer (17 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Puede que tenga razón, pero yo no lo haré viendo los dos últimos mocos....



Les avise que podia cerrarse el gap, y al eon estar dentro del eurostoxx podia saltar el sl. 

De todas formas hay que irse con cuidado mi sistema "pierde pasta" me sala que la bajada no hubiera sido tan pronunciada al menos en el DAX.

De todas maneras la subida que va a venir nos daran alguna sorpresa que otra.

Y se comenta que estan preparando una bajada de Rating a Alemania.


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2013)

El post de ayer sobre bankinter veo que con tanto guano ha pasado desapercibido. Por lo visto su capitalización es mas baja que lo que dije ayer por Reuters...Por 1300 mill tenéis linea directa y bankinter

http://www.bolsamadrid.es/esp/aspx/Empresas/FichaValor.aspx?ISIN=ES0113679I37

A mi personalmente me parece que estan muy baratos ,de entrar en banca creo que optaría por ellos. Solo Linea directa puede valer 800-1000 mill, vamos que casi están regalando Bankinter


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Claca mio
> Claca de mi corazón
> ¿Ves subidas a bankinter?
> ¿O el volumen es un mojón?
> ...







Claca dijo:


> La verdad es que yo lo veo como un techo, BANKINTER:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ponzi dijo:


> El post de ayer sobre bankinter veo que con tanto guano ha pasado desapercibido. Por lo visto su capitalización es mas baja que lo que dije ayer por Reuters...Por 1300 mill tenéis linea directa y bankinter
> 
> Bolsa de Madrid - Ficha de BANKINTER,S.A.
> 
> A mi personalmente me parece que estan muy baratos ,de entrar en banca creo que optaría por ellos. Solo Linea directa puede valer 800-1000 mill, vamos que casi están regalando Bankinter




Estuvimos hablando de ella....


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2013)

rohirrim dijo:


> estimados expertos bolseros burbujistas
> 
> aconsejan meter pasta en algun Fondo de perfil indice (tipo Fondo Index 35 de ING o similar) en caso de que el IBEX baje a, no se, 7600?
> 
> ...



yo así he ganado bastante y sin una sola operación en negativo. Creo que es una idea estupenda , de verdad. Eso si mi consejo invierta de forma escalonada y tenga paciencia y tire mas del eurostoxx que es un indice mas serio que el ibex aunque si quiere meter algo al ibex no se preocupe si inviertes con ese sistema al final tendrás el índice a un buen precio.


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno señores , yo no me pondria en plan siemprebajista como ya estais haciendo ujtedeh , ya sabeis compra barato y vende caro :bla:
> 
> hasta el vencimiento va a ser muy peligroso estar corto y el eurostoxx ademas de cerrar el gap 2550 a tocado la mm200 y rebotado , asi que cuidadin , ahora es momento de hacer un nuevo maximo decreciente en el eurostoxx , advertidos quedan ejpertitos :no:



Es usted un grande


http://www.eleconomista.es/indice/IBEX-35/resumen/Capitalizacion

Ha comprado la empresa mas capitalizada del índice....y ojo que a mi me gusta mucho su negocio pero a estos precio yo no entraría (mínimo por debajo de 85 y ya esta bien pagado)


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Estuvimos hablando de ella....



Eso me pasa por leer de refilon:o Seguramente aun no es el momento de entrar pero yo la vigilaría creo que esta a precios muy atractivos y dentro de unos años los bancos que sobrevivan y este sera uno de ellos serán mas fuertes que antes además del plus de contar en su balance con linea directa. He de reconocer que he mirado el sector bancario por un articulo que me ha pasado pipoapipo sobre bestinver, tiene buen ojo con los artículos del confidencial


----------



## Claca (17 Abr 2013)

Por cierto:

Sentimiento de Mercado


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Abr 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Por cierto:
> 
> Sentimiento de Mercado



Que pongan boobies ya en la web!!!!!


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2013)

Y yo me pregunto cuantas veces a lo largo de la historia hemos caído en el guano? Pandoro si tuviese pasaporte fijo que seria español

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WypPT_v3nTg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El VIX subiendo el 28%




ahora es más o menos la mitad, veremos como termina

---------- Post added 17-abr-2013 at 21:45 ----------

muy bueno, el Jordi

Tiro al ciudadano - Economía Directa 17-04-2013 en mp3 (17/04 a las 09:31:53) 01:03:03 1958192 - iVoox


----------



## Janus (17 Abr 2013)

Sobre Barrick.

SANTIAGO, 10 abr (Reuters) – Una corte chilena ordenó paralizar el proyecto Pascua Lama de Barrick Gold Corp, la principal minera de oro del mundo, debido a infracciones medioambientales en la construcción de la millonaria inversión, en una medida que podría durar meses.

La Corte de Apelaciones de Copiapó acogió un recurso judicial de las comunidades indígenas diaguitas que acusaba a Barrick de graves irregularidades en el desarrollo del proyecto vinculadas a la destrucción de glaciares y a la contaminación de recursos hídricos.

"Podría extenderse por varios meses la suspensión (...) es muy probable que esto termine en un fallo de la Corte Suprema (máximo tribunal en Chile)", dijo una fuente del Poder Judicial.

Barrick no quiso hacer comentarios porque aún no ha sido notificada de la resolución judicial.

"No hemos sido notificados por la Corte de esta medida, por lo que es imposible que comentemos su contenido o implicancias. Una vez que seamos notificados, la revisaremos en detalle y definiremos las acciones correspondientes", dijo Barrick en un comunicado.

La resolución judicial pone más presión a los costos en la construcción del proyecto, situado en las alturas de los Andes sobre la frontera entre Chile y Argentina.

La firma elevó el costo de Pascua Lama a entre 8.000 millones y 8.500 millones de dólares, desde un presupuesto previo de entre 7.500 millones y 8.000 millones de dólares.

Las acciones de Barrick caían un 1,5 por ciento a 26,08 dólares canandienses en la bolsa de Toronto a las 1420 GMT, tras conocerse el fallo en Chile.

Sin Sorpresas
En el Gobierno chileno se mostraron satisfechos por la medida judicial.

"No nos extraña para nada y nos parece bien que se haya podido, a través de un organismo judicial, suspender faenas mientras Pascua Lama cumpla efectivamente con todos los cargos que la Superintendencia de Medioambiente ya le había hecho", dijo el ministro del Interior, Andrés Chadwick, a la radio local Cooperativa.

"Mejor suspender y que ahora ellos se aboquen a reparar todas las situaciones que aún no han terminado en el proyecto Pascua Lama", agregó.

Barrick ha estado desarrollando por más de una década Pascua Lama, que requiere de un túnel de unos 4 kilómetros para transportar el mineral entre Chile y Argentina, cuyo avance era de un 40 por ciento a febrero .

Pascua Lama está en la fase en que se saca la tierra superficial para crear el rajo que será explotado y el cronograma apunta al inicio de la fase de producción hacia el segundo semestre de 2014.

En octubre pasado, la corte de Atacama había acogido a tramitación un recurso de protección presentado por cinco comunidades indígenas del Valle del Huasco contra el proyecto.

Las cinco asociaciones que participan del recurso agrupan a unos 500 descendientes de la etnia diaguita.

El abogado Lorenzo Soto, quien representa a las comunidades diaguitas, explicó que ante la corte se denunció "la destrucción de los glaciares Toro 1, Toro 2 y Esperanza, ubicados en las inmediaciones de la faena minera".

Soto destacó que además la contaminación "de los recursos hídricos, fruto del depósito de estériles sin que esté operativa la planta de drenajes de ácidos de roca que lo impediría".

Para los expertos el último fallo de la corte comienza a debilitar las aspiraciones de Barrick sobre su proyecto Pascua-Lama.

"Se ve mal (...) pésimo (el fallo)", dijo Winston Alburquenque, profesor de derecho de recursos naturales de la Universidad Católica de Chile.

"La suma de sanciones, de recursos, empiezan a minar, o a hacer poco efectiva o poco creíble la defensa de Barrick", agregó.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (17 Abr 2013)

Pues ya estamos en el posible suelo. Minimo de 17,51.

Mañana a ver que hace pero me huelo que va a haber un rebote brutal porque el sector ha caido mucho, mucho, mucho....


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2013)

Como veis esta empresa??

Esta mejorando sus ratios y margenes y capitaliza por 500 mill

https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/CIE/financials

http://www.cieautomotive.com


----------



## Janus (17 Abr 2013)

Se barrunta:

Viene varios quarters en los que muchas empresas de renombre van a sufrir de lo lindo. Muchos ya han tocado hueso y no son capaces ni tan siquiera de parar la bajada de resultados. El motivo es que la empresa general en España depende del Estado o de políticas muy correlacionadas con el Estado.

Agárrense los machos.


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2013)

Os acordais de Duro con sus mas de 300 mill de eu de efectivo....yo no digo nada pero aun estoy esperando que se desplome y parece no estar por la labor


https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/MDF/financials

Yo la tenia a menos de 700 mill y ya supera los 800 de capitalizacion


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Abr 2013)

Ha desertado un Guarda de la Noche con tecnología húngara. Me han dicho que tal vez ande por este hilo. ¿Lo han visto?


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ha desertado un Guarda de la Noche con tecnología húngara. Me han dicho que tal vez ande por este hilo. ¿Lo han visto?



A mi me recuerda al maquinista


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EX_0WbswcFs&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## bertok (18 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Se barrunta:
> 
> Viene varios quarters en los que muchas empresas de renombre van a sufrir de lo lindo. Muchos ya han tocado hueso y no son capaces ni tan siquiera de parar la bajada de resultados. El motivo es que la empresa general en España depende del Estado o de políticas muy correlacionadas con el Estado.
> 
> Agárrense los machos.



Ahora toca rascar en el hueso, esos cuadros medios que se sentían libres de la crisis y que tienen cipotecas de escándalo: pepitos premium que los llaman 8:

Ahora lo jodido de verdad, el descenso al puto guano no conocido en muchas generaciones.


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Abr 2013)

recuerden que aznar y barrick gold es lo mismo


----------



## tarrito (18 Abr 2013)

conozco a más de 2 y de 5 que trabajan en/para grandes empresas ibexianas, con cipotecones premium.

cuando les comento que cómo ven a España en 2-3 años, la gran mayoría me comenta que chungo o muy chungo ... dejo transcurrir como unos 15 minutos y les pregunto que cómo ven a sus respectivas empresas en un periodo de tiempo similar ... a que lo adivináis!!

ahora la mayoría comenta que SUS empresas son todas chachi pirulis ... y que esto ya pasará, que no puede durar mucho más y etc etc :: ::

llegado a este punto, se pide otra ronda de alcoholazo invitando el menda  o se saca la artillería pesada del mueble bar : para desviar la atención y tal :XX:


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Abr 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> conozco a más de 2 y de 5 que trabajan en/para grandes empresas ibexianas, con cipotecones premium.
> 
> cuando les comento que cómo ven a España en 2-3 años, la gran mayoría me comenta que chungo o muy chungo ... dejo transcurrir como unos 15 minutos y les pregunto que cómo ven a sus respectivas empresas en un periodo de tiempo similar ... a que lo adivináis!!
> 
> ...



y no tienes eggs para preguntar por los zulos, no? ::


----------



## tarrito (18 Abr 2013)

llámame cobarde y dame gins!

era así el dicho? ienso:


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2013)

Sobre cultura me gustaría recomendar dos libros que bajo mi punto de vista creo que son de una calidad excepcional y lo mas interesante es que los dos autores han sido auténticos oráculos describiendo con pasmosa exactitud un tiempo que nadie en aquel momento podría ni imaginar. 


1984


http://www.laeditorialvirtual.com.ar/pages/Orwell/GeorgeOrwell_1984_Parte01.htm


París en el siglo XX


http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/París_en_el_siglo_XX


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> llámame cobarde y dame gins!
> 
> era así el dicho? ienso:



Para una situación como esta cogería una frase de orwell: la guerra es la paz,la libertad es la esclavitud y la ignorancia es la fuerza" Así que mejor no opinar


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Abr 2013)

dejaros de polleces y ved "Brazil"

y decidme cuánto falta para eso


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2013)

Sobre los que hablaban bien del dueño de pepephone....mirar como se las juega aquí el amigo, ni jarto de vino ni un euro de mi bolsillo va a ir para financiar nada suyo....Aunque tenga que comunicarme al estilo patxiiii o con señales de humo


http://m.noticiasdenavarra.com/2013...balia-va-a-hacer-es-poner-en-riesgo-su-propia


----------



## bertok (18 Abr 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> conozco a más de 2 y de 5 que trabajan en/para grandes empresas ibexianas, con cipotecones premium.
> 
> cuando les comento que cómo ven a España en 2-3 años, la gran mayoría me comenta que chungo o muy chungo ... dejo transcurrir como unos 15 minutos y les pregunto que cómo ven a sus respectivas empresas en un periodo de tiempo similar ... a que lo adivináis!!
> 
> ...



Están jodidos y el baño de realidad que van a sufrir en sus carnes es difícil de llevar adelante con una familia a la que tienes que explicar que las cosas no son como les dijistes.


----------



## tarrito (18 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Para una situación como esta cogería una frase de orwell: la guerra es la paz,la libertad es la esclavitud y la ignorancia es la fuerza" Así que mejor no opinar



añada la de: "mis mayores pasivos son mis mejores activos"*

referidos a los casaplones + cochazos obtenidos gracias a las hipotecas

que nada hoijaaa!! que la peña todavía no sabe la diferencia entre activo-pasivo
:´(

futuro Zombi: 
mi superzulo está en una zona mú güena y si me hiciera falta venderlo, le sacaba X más de lo que me costó :bla: :bla: :XX:

Monlovi: 
Camareraaaa!!! 2 rondas de chupitos; una de four roses y otra de jacks + para mí 1 cocacola para quitarme el regusto de alcohol


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> añada la de: "mis mayores pasivos son mis mejores activos"*
> 
> referidos a los casaplones + cochazos obtenidos gracias a las hipotecas
> 
> ...



Mas que decirles nada que puede que usted se quede sin amigos yo les regalaba el libro de kiyosaki en algún evento social y que saquen ellos mismos sus propias conclusiones. Mas ciego que el que no ve es el que no quiere ver.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HE1kdpZA2Co&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Sobre cultura me gustaría recomendar dos libros que bajo mi punto de vista creo que son de una calidad excepcional y lo mas interesante es que los dos autores han sido auténticos oráculos describiendo con pasmosa exactitud un tiempo que nadie en aquel momento podría ni imaginar.
> 
> 
> 1984
> ...



Planilandia.

http://www.puntoyrayafestival.com/docs/Planilandia.pdf

_
Estos procesos modernos son menos significativos de lo que se podría suponer 
para el relato de Planilandia. Tenemos realmente cuatro dimensiones. Pero incluso en la relatividad, no son todas del mismo género. Sólo tres son espaciales. La cuarta es temporal; y no podemos movernos libremente en el tiempo. No podemos regresar a los días que ya han pasado, ni evitar la llegada del mañana. No podemos tampoco acelerar ni retardar nuestro viaje hacia el futuro. Somos como desventurados pasajeros de una escalera mecánica atestada, transportados implacablemente hacia adelante hasta que
llega nuestro piso concreto y nos bajamos en un lugar donde no hay tiempo, mientras el material que compone nuestros cuerpos continúa su viaje en la escalera inexorable... quizás eternamente.​_


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Planilandia.
> 
> http://www.puntoyrayafestival.com/docs/Planilandia.pdf
> 
> ...



Jajajajaja que bueno, si es el universo del jalapeño descrito en 1884. Por cierto acaban de dedicar una canción al libro....y no se pierda la letra (min 1:30)


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=om2HX-Y8gHA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2013)

Somos europeossss


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2013)

Jajajajaja como analizo yo esto???Iba a hacer el chiste fácil sobre el margen neto pero igual es demasiado pronto


http://www.eleconomista.es/intersti...que-se-convirtio-en-una-empresa-cotizada.html


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2013)

buenos dias gacelillas 

veamos hasta donde nos lleva el rebotito , cuidadin que lo mismo tenemos que cargar cortos :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 18-abr-2013 at 09:03 ----------

7845 cierro largos y abro cortos con tres cojones :no:

---------- Post added 18-abr-2013 at 09:21 ----------

vamos coño cargad cortos por españa


----------



## ghkghk (18 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> buenos dias gacelillas
> 
> veamos hasta donde nos lleva el rebotito , cuidadin que lo mismo tenemos que cargar cortos :fiufiu:
> 
> ...




Ahora ya en serio... NO DAS NI UNA. NI UNA!!

Si te quedases quieto, largo o corto, acertarías el 50% al menos...


----------



## ddddd (18 Abr 2013)

Hoy da los resultados de este último trimestre AMD, ¿no es cierto?


----------



## atman (18 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ahora ya en serio... NO DAS NI UNA. NI UNA!!
> 
> Si te quedases quieto, largo o corto, acertarías el 50% al menos...



Si tomara posición a medio, seguro que algo pasaría en el mercado para tener que cerrarlo y dejarle pillado... :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Jajajajaja que bueno, si es el universo del jalapeño descrito en 1884. Por cierto acaban de dedicar una canción al libro....y no se pierda la letra (min 1:30)
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=om2HX-Y8gHA&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Te mato.....

[YOUTUBE]om2HX-Y8gHA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (18 Abr 2013)

Vengo, no veo sangre y me piro ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Abr 2013)

que mal estoy.... me he pasado 5 minutos mirando el gift....


----------



## Krim (18 Abr 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Hoy da los resultados de este último trimestre AMD, ¿no es cierto?



Sí. Podrían ser muy buenos, porque en Enero vendieron muchas GPUs. Pero casi seguro que, para variar, son horribles


----------



## ddddd (18 Abr 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Sí. Podrían ser muy buenos, porque en Enero vendieron muchas GPUs. Pero casi seguro que, para variar, son horribles



Veremos si hay suerte. He decidido quedarme comprado al cierre de la sesión de hoy.

Un saludo.


----------



## peseteuro (18 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que mal estoy.... me he pasado 5 minutos mirando el gift....



¿ Y cuántas veces has pulsado la tecla de Imprimir Pantalla, para captar el momento culo ?  



Y en cuanto al Ibex ... me parece un buen momento para desacerse de largos veo rojo


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Vengo, no veo sangre y me piro ::



pues tendra que volver ustec don aniquilador gayer :rolleye:

el ibex se estrello con la zona del gapsito ya cerrado 7898-7910 , MV el zahori a trazado un canal ya , nos vemos en los 7120 dentro de poco , esta casi totalmente claro que esto es un rally en dos tramos con el permiso de los 7670-7600 los minimos los veremos el 30 de abril :bla:


----------



## bertok (18 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pues tendra que volver ustec don aniquilador gayer :rolleye:
> 
> el ibex se estrello con la zona del gapsito ya cerrado 7898-7910 , MV el zahori a trazado un canal ya , nos vemos en los 7120 dentro de poco , esta casi totalmente claro que esto es un rally en dos tramos con el permiso de los 7670-7600 los minimos los veremos el 30 de abril :bla:



Caguen la hostia, ponte largo ya cojones 8:

---------- Post added 18-abr-2013 at 10:30 ----------




LÁNGARO dijo:


> que mal estoy.... me he pasado 5 minutos mirando el gift....



pero la diosa sigue siendo otra ... :fiufiu:


----------



## vermer (18 Abr 2013)

Nueva ostia de NOkia. Mira que les decimos que saquen un puto Android y no hay manera.


----------



## bertok (18 Abr 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Nueva ostia de NOkia. Mira que les decimos que saquen un puto Android y no hay manera.



Nokia es una puta mierda que ha rebotado algo y las gacelillas desinformadas ven el gráfico y piensan en multiplicar por 7.

Dejénla desaparecer en calma.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2013)

30 de abril en 7100-7200 y te digo mas doble toque a la mm200 para luegor ir a los 6700-6500 :bla:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que mal estoy.... me he pasado 5 minutos mirando el gift....



Para comprobar si lleva ropa interior, ¿verdad? ::

Y si, es un gi*F*t de gif animado


----------



## peseteuro (18 Abr 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Nueva ostia de NOkia. Mira que les decimos que saquen un puto Android y no hay manera.



Y ya si quieren tener un buen entierro basta con que revivan el Symbian con un ZP-70, RJ-75 o un MRKL-69 ::


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2013)

Estoy pensando seriamente hacerme con un trasto de estos... huyo de Montoro, tengo vistas al mar y soy un país independiente, lo único que falla es el wifi:



http://www.antena3.com/noticias/mun...os-habitaciones-helipuerto_2011101900099.html


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Para comprobar si lleva ropa interior, ¿verdad? ::
> 
> Y si, es un gi*F*t de gif animado



no lleva


----------



## bertok (18 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> no lleva



La ropa interior femenina puede ser diminuta ::


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2013)

por comentar algo , los senadores gringos aprobaron apoyar militarmente a israel si tiene que atacar preventivamente , la guerra ya esta a la vuelta de la esquina :ouch:

recuerdo al personal que estuvo ya a punto de estallar a principios del 2012 , la diplomacia ya hablo incluso a sabiendas de que iran solo queria ganar tiempo y todos estos atentados en usa no tienen buena pinta ienso:


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2013)

Al margen de la broma de la plataforma petrolífera comentaré algo que me parece interesante sobre las materias primas y mas concretamente sobre ewl petroleo. Tenemos dos problemas por un lado los pozos reales de petróleo convencional y en zonas rentables está claramente en decline y por mucho que se diga no hay nuevos pozos que sustituyan estas reservas en igualdad de condiciones economicas y el segundo problema es que las nuevas reservas son de petróleos no convencionales cuya extraccion y tratamiento es muy caro así que económicamente estos pozos no compensan con un petroleo barato pero es que hay determinados países que duramente pueden pagar un petroleo por encima de 120 dolares y entre ellos muchos de Europa.


----------



## aksarben (18 Abr 2013)

Patient Bear esperando a las manzanitas en 3xx:


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2013)

Atman hace algunos días que no entra no?
Tenia que preguntarle sobre la calidad de los aislamientos térmicos y acusticos, se le ve muy puesto en el tema Estoy por hacer un pedido a Alemania de unos sacos de isofloc pero no se si de verdad funcionaran..Por cierto alguien sabe si esta empresa es propiedad de alguna cotizada?Le veo mucho futuro a este producto


http://aislayahorra.es/12.html


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Al margen de la broma de la plataforma petrolífera comentaré algo que me parece interesante sobre las materias primas y mas concretamente sobre ewl petroleo. Tenemos dos problemas por un lado los pozos reales de petróleo convencional y en zonas rentables está claramente en decline y por mucho que se diga no hay nuevos pozos que sustituyan estas reservas en igualdad de condiciones economicas y el segundo problema es que las nuevas reservas son de petróleos no convencionales cuya extraccion y tratamiento es muy caro así que rasgos pozos no compensan con un petroleo barato pero es que hay determinados países que duramente pueden pagar un petroleo por encima de 120 dolares y entre ellos muchos de Europa.



El otro día, en ED hicieron un repaso de los paises que necesitaban importar más del 70% de la energía consumida .... Grecia, Portugal, Irlanda, España, Italia..... :: ::

No somos competitivos porque necesitamos importar demasiada energía, y la muy puta está cara de cojones.... Así nos luce el pelamen.


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Abr 2013)

peseteuro dijo:


> ¿ Y cuántas veces has pulsado la tecla de Imprimir Pantalla, para captar el momento culo ?
> 
> 
> 
> Y en cuanto al Ibex ... me parece un buen momento para desacerse de largos veo rojo



lo conseguí:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> lo conseguí:XX::XX::XX:



Si que debe llevar ropa interior... los cachetes están separaditos.... :rolleye: :rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El otro día, en ED hicieron un repaso de los paises que necesitaban importar más del 70% de la energía consumida .... Grecia, Portugal, Irlanda, España, Italia..... :: ::
> 
> No somos competitivos porque necesitamos importar demasiada energía, y la muy puta está cara de cojones.... Así nos luce el pelamen.



Puedo equivocarme pero realmente yo creo que la crisis es eso, un problema estructural serio a nivel energético y en algunos casos como el nuestro sumado a otras ineficiencias.Por eso no terminamos de salir de la crisis eterna, es la pescadilla que se come la cola.


----------



## peseteuro (18 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> lo conseguí:XX::XX::XX:



im-presionante :baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Abr 2013)

aksarben dijo:


> Patient Bear esperando a las manzanitas en 3xx:
> 
> 
> Spoiler




31x........... muah hahahahahaha

---------- Post added 18-abr-2013 at 13:28 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Puedo equivocarme pero realmente yo creo que la crisis es eso, un problema estructural serio a nivel energético y en algunos casos como el nuestro sumado a otras ineficiencias.Por eso no terminamos de salir de la crisis eterna, es la pescadilla que se come la cola.



Es que claramente es eso.

Antes producía 100$ gastando 50$ y debia 1000
Ahora produzco 150$ gastando 100$ y debo 100000

Pues yavestrúz que planazo ::

No cheap energy, no party.


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 31x........... muah hahahahahaha
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-abr-2013 at 13:28 ----------
> 
> ...



Y así seguiremos una buena temporada porque cada vez es peor, solo hay que mirar el capex de las grandes petroleras, no para de crecer.


Que lleva a BMW a replantearse fabricar coches electricos?


http://www.eleconomista.es/ecomotor...irse-en-el-coche-electrico-premium-lider.html


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> lo conseguí:XX::XX::XX:



Por cierto.... sois unos melones

Extract frames from animated gif


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2013)

el ibex se paro en plena bajista , desde luego ahora si que lo tengo :bla:


----------



## Burbujilimo (18 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto.... sois unos melones
> 
> Extract frames from animated gif



La verdad es que puedes echar un rato viendo el gif frame a frame... :baba::baba:


----------



## bertok (18 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> lo conseguí:XX::XX::XX:



Buen screenshot


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2013)

El Senado de EE UU se compromete a apoyar a Israel si este decide atacar a Irán | Internacional | EL PAÍS

De forma unánime, el comité de Asuntos Exteriores del Senado norteamericano votó el martes a favor de una resolución que no sólo le reconoce a Israel el derecho de atacar a Irán de forma preventiva y en autodefensa, sino que insta a la Casa Blanca a apoyar en esa misión bélica a su principal aliado en Oriente Próximo, no sólo por vías diplomáticas, sino también militares. La norma debe ser ahora votada por el Senado en pleno, pero cuenta con tantos proponentes y apoyos, entre demócratas y republicanos, que su aprobación se da por segura.

Ese dictamen legislativo ha sido bautizado, de forma simbólica, Resolución 65, y se aprobó el mismo día en que Israel celebraba los 65 años de su declaración de independencia respecto al mandato británico de Palestina. “Si el Gobierno de Israel se ve obligado a tomar acciones militares de autodefensa, el Gobierno de Estados Unidos debe apoyar a Israel y otorgarle apoyo diplomático, militar y económico al Gobierno de Israel para su defensa y la de su territorio y existencia”, dice el texto, propuesto por el senador demócrata Robert Menendez y el republicano Lindsey Graham.

El mensaje es muy claro para Israel. Os apoyamos y podéis confiar en nosotros. El compromiso de EE UU con Israel es inquebrantable”

Robert Menendez, senador demócrata de EE UU, sobre la aprobación de la Resolución 65
La resolución cuenta, además, con otros 80 proponentes, en ambos lados de la bancada senatorial. Para ser aprobada ahora en pleno, y en primera ronda de votación, necesita el voto afirmativo de 60 de los 100 escaños, algo que tiene ya más que garantizado. “El mensaje es muy claro para Israel. Os apoyamos y podéis confiar en nosotros. El compromiso de EE UU con Israel es inquebrantable”, dijo el senador Menendez, que además presidente el comité de Exteriores, en un comunicado emitido tras la votación.

El mes pasado, durante su primera visita en el cargo a Jerusalén, Obama dijo, en un discurso a la nación, que “Israel tiene el apoyo inquebrantable del país más poderoso del mundo”. Con su voto del martes, el Senado, una cámara del Capitolio en la que los demócratas tienen mayoría, fue un paso más allá, e hizo algo que la Casa Blanca no ha hecho hasta hoy: darle garantías al Ejecutivo de Benjamín Netanyahu de que se mantendrá de su lado si decide atacar a Irán de forma preventiva y para evitar que logre tener capacidad de desarrollar armas nucleares.

Hasta la fecha, Obama siempre ha defendido que, respecto al programa nuclear de Irán, prefiere agotar las vías diplomáticas antes de sopesar la posibilidad de un ataque. El año pasado, Netanyahu intentó convencer infructuosamente al presidente estadounidense de que le apoyara en una posible intervención armada preventiva. En un discurso ante la Asamblea General de Naciones Unidas en septiembre, el primer ministro israelí dijo que en primavera o verano de este año, Irán “estará sólo a meses o posiblemente semanas de tener suficiente uranio enriquecido para la primera bomba”.

Tras la mala sintonía entre Obama y Netanyahu en los pasados años, ambos mandatarios escenificaron un nuevo comienzo en sus relaciones durante la reciente visita del primero a Israel. Sus garantías de que Israel es y seguirá siendo un aliado prioritario en Washington dan ahora sus frutos. Según fuentes militares norteamericanas, por primera vez la Agencia de Defensa Antimisiles del Pentágono incluirá por primera vez en sus presupuestos de 2014 una partida ordinaria a invertir en el escudo antimisiles de Israel.

noticia importantisima , la guerra esta a la vuelta de la esquina :ouch:


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que mal estoy.... me he pasado 5 minutos mirando el gift....



bah hoy día ya no es lo que era no se folla nada ........


----------



## bertok (18 Abr 2013)

---------- Post added 18-abr-2013 at 12:45 ----------


----------



## paulistano (18 Abr 2013)

Hola!

Asustadas las gacelillas ayer, recogimos su papel en los 7.800 y ya esto va a ser un no parar....de subir...mañana vemos los 8.200 si el Jato sigue corto....si se pone largo se aconseja salir del mercado.









Cómo?? : Que aún no tienen su paquete de Gamesas???:ouch:



Por Ejpaña, compren que se acabaninocho:


----------



## bertok (18 Abr 2013)




----------



## paulistano (18 Abr 2013)

Quite eso.....rojo no....por dios!!!!:XX:


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Abr 2013)

Me esta animando la tarde

---------- Post added 18-abr-2013 at 15:03 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> quite eso.....rojo no....por dios!!!!:xx:



que hay en rojo????


----------



## Sin_Perdón (18 Abr 2013)

Me encanta este hilo....:rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Quite eso.....rojo no....por dios!!!!:XX:



le tiene alergia :rolleye:

---------- Post added 18-abr-2013 at 15:14 ----------

a paulistano le gusta mas el color negro pandoro :fiufiu:


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Abr 2013)

Camarero, ¡¡¡bromuro por favor!!!


----------



## Tio Masclet (18 Abr 2013)

Sr. MV, gran zahorí de los mercaods, ¿No le ha dado por Himvertir en los Bitcoins?
Es un casino total. En un día puede aumentar su himversión un 20 o 30 por ciento. (También la puede perder en el mismo orden de magnitud).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Abr 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Camarero, ¡¡¡bromuro por favor!!!



Quite-quite.....



By the way, 3er gap de eon cerrado. Con dos pelotas.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (18 Abr 2013)

a este le pillaron las cámaras cerrando unos cortos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Abr 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Sr. MV, gran zahorí de los mercaods, ¿No le ha dado por Himvertir en los Bitcoins?
> Es un casino total. En un día puede aumentar su himversión un 20 o 30 por ciento. (*También la puede perder en el mismo orden de magnitud*).



Error, según los guruses del hilo de los Bitcoños no pierdes hasta que no vendes, por lo que si no vendes, no pierdes. Geniuses!!!!! ::


----------



## Tio Masclet (18 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Error, según los guruses del hilo de los Bitcoños no pierdes hasta que no vendes, por lo que si no vendes, no pierdes. Geniuses!!!!! ::



Grandes frases se han leído por ese hilo.
*"Lo mejor que puedes hacer es no mirar la cotización durante mucho tiempo"* o algo así.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Sr. MV, gran zahorí de los mercaods, ¿No le ha dado por Himvertir en los Bitcoins?
> Es un casino total. En un día puede aumentar su himversión un 20 o 30 por ciento. (También la puede perder en el mismo orden de magnitud).



el bitcoin no vale pa nada , prefiero la bolsa porque se puede predecir lo que hara , hace falta solo conocimiento en cantidades industriales y sin duda el ibex es mi indice favorito , se podria decir que estoy en sintonia :fiufiu:

ya nunca abandonare el ibex , solo viendo la pantalla del forexpros soy capaz de operar a ojimetro 

bueno en serio , ahora mismo ya tengo unas cuantas lineas ya comprobadas y demasiadas cosas que cuadran en mi papertrading y puedo decir que la temporada de guano ahora si que a comenzado :bla:


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Abr 2013)

parece que viene el oso

---------- Post added 18-abr-2013 at 15:51 ----------




bertok dijo:


>



serás ............. me desconcentras


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2013)

soy de la opinion de que en la zona 6000 hemos hecho minimos de muy largo plazo , ahora que comienza la pauta estacional bajista nos acercaremos mucho o incluso puede que hagamos un triple suelo , en esas zonas comprad blue chips con tres cojones pal largo :Aplauso:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (18 Abr 2013)

Tenemos rebote en Barrick. Considero que ha hecho suelo. 

Probamos unos largos.8:


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Error, según los guruses del hilo de los Bitcoños no pierdes hasta que no vendes, por lo que si no vendes, no pierdes. *Geniuses*!!!!! ::




...hasta la sepultura!! (entiendase cuando te chapa el broker o lo que sea la cuenta)


----------



## Cascooscuro (18 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno en serio , ahora mismo ya tengo unas cuantas lineas ya comprobadas y demasiadas cosas que cuadran en mi papertrading y puedo decir que la temporada de guano ahora si que a comenzado :bla:



No ibamos a cerrar gap IBEX? Ya no? Aclarese!


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ---------- Post added 18-abr-2013 at 12:45 ----------





Spoiler












Y aquí les dejo para que practiquen en casa...


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> No ibamos a cerrar gap IBEX? Ya no? Aclarese!



aun podriamos rebotar en los 7600-7670 para cerrarlo , sino ya quedara para dentro de un año cuando rompamos la jran bajista , marcaria el punto de pullback :bla:


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> No ibamos a cerrar gap IBEX? Ya no? Aclarese!



Ha descubierto usted la típica paradoja jato-jalapeña...::


----------



## Krim (18 Abr 2013)

El Ibex a por el reversal y AMD guaneando como un artista...cuanto rojo, como el culo de Dynamite después de un buen repaso!!


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2013)

ahi nos vamos pabajo :Baile:

hoy hemos hecho maximos en plena bajista :fiufiu:


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Abr 2013)

el VIX de nuevo se dispara, parece grave


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> el VIX de nuevo se dispara



sp500 triple techo :rolleye:


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2013)

Gacelillas flanders alcistas achicharradas hasta el tuetano...

Asi me gusta...


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Gacelillas flanders alcistas achicharradas hasta el tuetano...
> 
> Asi me gusta...



maldita sea no desperdicieis tuetano que es lo mas nutritivo :ouch:


----------



## juanfer (18 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Gacelillas flanders alcistas achicharradas hasta el tuetano...
> 
> Asi me gusta...



Ademas que han empezado la sesión subiendo 50 pipos y luego reversal. ::


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (18 Abr 2013)

¿Que os parece un ETF IBEX35 doble inverso para posible chaparron en las próximos días?


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> ¿Que os parece un ETF IBEX35 doble inverso para posible chaparron en las próximos días?



las TONTERIAS de MV dicen que hasta el 30 de abril caeremos , rally bajista en dos tramos simetricos , pero invierta bajo su propio riesgo


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Abr 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> ¿Que os parece un ETF IBEX35 doble inverso para posible chaparron en las próximos días?



bienvenido al hilo


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Ademas que han empezado la sesión subiendo 50 pipos y luego reversal. ::



El típico "me das fuego..." a la puerta del crematorio...

Van provocando.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (18 Abr 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> bienvenido al hilo



Gracias. Mire esque yo aún no soy gacela.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> bienvenido al hilo


----------



## Krim (18 Abr 2013)

De todas maneras, soy yo ¿O el volúmen del Ibex es caquita?


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Gracias. Mire esque yo aún no soy gacela.



no se preocupe con el tiempo llegara a ser gacela , incluso llegara a ser gacelon que es una gacela muy grande :fiufiu:

bienvenidito y disculpe por la broma , gacelon no es una gacela grande :rolleye:


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (18 Abr 2013)

Gacelon es como se dicen los buenos días las gacelas vascas.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2013)

Krim dijo:


> De todas maneras, soy yo ¿O el volúmen del Ibex es caquita?



sin duda no hay mucho volumen , por eso digo que aun hay que romper la zona 7600-7670 , veo peligro de estar metidos solo en una figura lateral con base en 7600-7670 ienso:


----------



## juanfer (18 Abr 2013)

Krim dijo:


> De todas maneras, soy yo ¿O el volúmen del Ibex es caquita?



Están esperando la señal para entrar en todo lo gordo.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2013)

no seria la primera vez que comenzara un rally alcista el mismo dia del vencimiento , ademas la mm200 del eurostoxx aguanta y mañana le daria un nuevo toque , a menos que la rompamos y nos vayamos muy abajo del minimo de ayer habria mucho peligro para los bajistas .

---------- Post added 18-abr-2013 at 16:48 ----------

2542 minimo del eurostoxx hoy , la mm200 aguanta , es la clave ienso:


----------



## LoboDeMar (18 Abr 2013)

Magnífico el repertorio de buyates/boobs de páginas atrás :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

_¡Me dan/daih lah vidah!_ <-- Con voz de Pantoja emocionada.

Pregunta:
¿Alguien usa JStock? ¿Y su Stock Indicator Scanner? En caso afirmativo, ¿habéis creado alguna alerta maja/chula con su Stock Indicator Editor? 

Yo hasta ahora estoy usándolo sólo para poner orden en mis ésceles donde llevo cuenta de compras, ventas, dividendos, etc. y para tener un big picture de mi cartera. Me resulta muy cómodo consultar después.

Le hecho en falta mcuhas cosas, entre ellas:
- Que se pudiera crear alertas en base a parámetros fundamentales. Tal y como está, veo muy simple el radar que ofrece.
- Que permitiera simular, meter vaivenes, mocks, para ver el impacto en la cartera.
- Que bebiera datos del IBEX. En diciembre pasado, creo recordar, Yahoo capó el suministro tanto del IBEX como del Continuo.

¿Sabéis de programas similares/complementarios?

El porqué de usar esto (u otros) y no lo que ofrece mi broker, es cutre hasta decir basta. El broker naranja mola menos que una peli porno protagonizada por charos...


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2013)

cerrados los cortos , hoy no me llevo na :ouch:

---------- Post added 18-abr-2013 at 16:54 ----------

metemos largo 7820 ienso:


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Abr 2013)

menuda vuelta, menuda vuelta gacelas asadas por todas partes


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2013)

la mm200 del eurostoxx50 esta aguantando , segundo dia que lo pierde y lo vuelve a recuperar :fiufiu:


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (18 Abr 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> menuda vuelta, menuda vuelta gacelas asadas por todas partes



Si esque van a por las gacelas, hay que ser conejo.


----------



## paulistano (18 Abr 2013)

dales duro pepon!!

gato quiteme esos largos....que nos jode el invento....


----------



## yuto (18 Abr 2013)

A ver si aprendemos a invertir...

84.493 acciones de 11 sociedades cotizadas en Bolsa 797.842,18

Ficha del Senador | PERAL GUERRA, LUIS | Senado de España

Leerá este hilo?.


----------



## juanfer (18 Abr 2013)

yuto dijo:


> A ver si aprendemos a invertir...
> 
> 84.493 acciones de 11 sociedades cotizadas en Bolsa 797.842,18
> 
> ...



Un conocido anciano alemán, me comento que todos sus ahorros estaban en bolsa, vivía de alquiler no tenia casa en propiedad, y lo más fuerte es que en su vida, ha vendido ninguna acción, solo compraba acciones que dan dividendos, y solo con los dividendos, le daba para vivir comodamente en España.

Me comento todas del DAX y CAC, tenía alrededor de 30.000 euros en dividendos al año, no se si bruto o neto.

Así que ir pensando una cartera de acciones para la vejez porque ya sabemos que de los depósitos pueden tener quitas y la paga de jubilación van a ser escasa.


----------



## Durmiente (18 Abr 2013)

Hoy tenéis esto muy parado...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Abr 2013)

Durmiente dijo:


> Hoy tenéis esto muy parado...



Por páginas anteriores hay boobies, bien paradas, pero para nada paradas!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2013)

Hay prisa por dinamitar USA...

que ritmo llevan...

---------- Post added 18-abr-2013 at 20:56 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por páginas anteriores hay boobies, bien paradas, pero para nada paradas!!!


----------



## davidautentico (18 Abr 2013)

Un poco tarde...

Para los que aún no crean en los niveles, estos son los niveles con los que he trabajado hoy para el EURUSD que es a lo que me dedico, con la salvedad en este caso, que no hay lecturas válidas de volumen, al no existir central exchange, lo cual lo hace más complicado.

Aún así, se puede hacer un buen living 

El truco está en esperar a que se supere un nivel y entrar a la contra, si no ha habido ninguna noticia importante (impoderable) que la haya llevado hasta allí y que te hagan saltar los niveles. En ese caso, puedes esperar con bastante fiabilidad una vuelta a un nivel anterior.

Por supuesto hablamos de intradía rabioso con unos pocos pips de target.


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Abr 2013)

aquí un gobernante que nos sacará de la crisis (ahorrando agua caliente) cuando lo leí pensé que estaba soñando, se ha superado (delante de europa)

El ministro Arias Caete recomienda duchas de agua fra para ahorrar energa | Natura | elmundo.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Abr 2013)

Vaya troleada de AMD.....


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2013)

el dia 23 sale los resultados de la manzanita...

miedo me da


----------



## Krim (18 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vaya troleada de AMD.....



Espectacular. Mes tras mes, demuestra por qué es uno de los valores "jrandes" por excelencia.


----------



## Namreir (18 Abr 2013)

Por que esa bajadita en el after. Nada mas cerrar.


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Abr 2013)

google +3.500 minolles

por encima


----------



## Namreir (18 Abr 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> google +3.500 minolles
> 
> por encima



Pero eso es bueno, no?


----------



## Krim (18 Abr 2013)

Han posteado 19 céntimos de pérdida por acción, peor de lo esperado.

Pandoro viene a por vosotros, AMDeros .


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Abr 2013)

Namreir dijo:


> Pero eso es bueno, no?



pero el yogulado está maldito


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Abr 2013)

Estaba poniéndome al día del hilo y he tenido que mirar varias veces el calendario..... ¿viernes es mañana, ha sido hoy, o Calopez ha vuelto a fusionar el hilo con Veteranos? ::


----------



## Janus (18 Abr 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Han posteado 19 céntimos de pérdida por acción, peor de lo esperado.
> 
> Pandoro viene a por vosotros, AMDeros .



Baja en el after más del tres y medio por ciento. Eso quiere decir que mañana es probable un pepinazo, digo probable y no seguro.

El valor ha mejorado sensíblemente.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2013)

Apple loses title of world's most valuable company to Exxon | Fox News


----------



## hombre-mosca (19 Abr 2013)

Como claramente se puede ver, esta gente tiene prisa cerrando gaps, y despues de la pandoreada de ayer los niveles los han tirado para abajo.

Veremos si lo echan en las cercanias del 12,50 y me vuelvo eonico de nuevo, pero esto tiene mucho mucho peligro, por lo tanto con poca carga.

Les leere esta tarde.



hombre-mosca dijo:


> Piraton, que le veo esa sonrisita de aqui me forro.
> 
> Asi veo la cosa yo:
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (19 Abr 2013)

Me incorporo a sesión inolvidable ::


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2013)

buenos dias gacelillas y buenos dias bertok oso weboncio :rolleye:

viernes inicial y de vencimiento :Baile:

---------- Post added 19-abr-2013 at 09:02 ----------

abrimos por encima de la bajista , a ver si volamos ienso:

---------- Post added 19-abr-2013 at 09:05 ----------

Por 7870 pasa la bajista , no debemos dejarla caer de ahi ienso:


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Abr 2013)

pues ya lo hemos perdido


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2013)

bueno ya cayo por debajo de la bajista , cierro largos 7820-7865 :o


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2013)

el dax puede tener caída hasta los 7200

ojetes-calor on the air


----------



## Sin_Perdón (19 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> el dax puede tener caída hasta los 7200
> 
> ojetes-calor on the air



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (19 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno ya cayo por debajo de la bajista , cierro largos 7820-7865 :o



Ponte largo, cojones 8:

---------- Post added 19-abr-2013 at 07:17 ----------

Próximo punto de rebote en el culibex: 7621.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ponte largo, cojones 8:
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-abr-2013 at 07:17 ----------
> 
> Próximo punto de rebote en el culibex: 7621.



bajista del triangulito que al romper nos llevo a los 8700 , es el ultimo soporte , de romperlo nos vamos a los 7100 , pero pa cargar cortos mejor esperar a 15 minutos antes del vencimiento del eurostoxx


----------



## paulistano (19 Abr 2013)

Buenos dias!!!

Hoy puede ser el dia de asentar los 8.000 y ya a partir de ahi el limite sera el cielo:cook:


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Abr 2013)

y si recupera la bajista?????


----------



## ponzi (19 Abr 2013)

Otra que ya he comentado en mas de una ocasión y que a mi personalmente me gusta mas que apple y google.


http://www.eleconomista.es/intersti...el-primer-trimestre-hasta-6060-millones-.html


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (19 Abr 2013)

El Hang Seng sube un 0,03 % en la apertura de sesión - Yahoo! Finanzas España

Hang Seng subió.
Posible alza? :ouch:


----------



## bertok (19 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> y si recupera la bajista?????



No lo hará y si lo hace es para meter más carne a la caldera.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> y si recupera la bajista?????



esta ahi luchando , se impone la clasica operativa de cargar cortos poco antes del vencimiento del eurostoxx :Baile:


----------



## paulistano (19 Abr 2013)

Hoy nos pulimos a la bajista, a la batería, a la guitarrista y a la cantante!!:Baile:






:ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2013)

venga corto 7875 :Baile:


----------



## paulistano (19 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> venga corto 7875 :Baile:




Jato lo del cuchillo que cae y esas cosas, pues es lo mismo para el misil que sube.....no intente cogerloo


----------



## Krim (19 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> venga corto 7875 :Baile:



Si es que esto es todo lo que necesitábamos!!!


----------



## paulistano (19 Abr 2013)

jojojo, 20 puntos en contra en 4 minutos...qué hacha.....


----------



## bertok (19 Abr 2013)

*Jato ponte largo, cojones*


----------



## juanfer (19 Abr 2013)

Buenos dias,

Vamos a probar unos cortitos en el DAX.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (19 Abr 2013)

Casi nunca falla, cuando los chinos suben el resto del mundo le sigue.
Las bolsas europeas suben y ponen atención en la reunión del G-20 - Yahoo! Finanzas España
Pero que nadie invierta por lo que yo diga, que ultimamente es hablar y la bolsa irse en sentido contrario. :XX:


----------



## juanfer (19 Abr 2013)

Abandonamos los cortos del DAX porque salto el SL en el punto de entrada.

Sigo pensando que cerraremos el gap de hoy en el DAX, pero habrá que esperar.


----------



## Krim (19 Abr 2013)

Que callados os deja Don Pepón, en serio...

¡¡Janus!! Me encantaría entender por qué el valor de AMD ha mejorado tanto. Por más vueltas que le doy, no veo como la troleada de ayer y los resultados lo hacen más alcista. Lo jodido es que casi seguro que lo es, y por eso soy un puto gacelón...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Abr 2013)

VIVA PEPON Y VIVA ESPAÑA.

Aqui habla Rajoy y la bolsa sube. En USA todo lo contrario, como se nota cual es una plaza financiera de primer orden mundial y la otra solo un paraiso africano:
What Exactly Did Obama Say To Wall Street's CEOs Last Thursday? | Zero Hedge


----------



## paulistano (19 Abr 2013)

Entre Pepón y que es viernes y están todos apurando el curro para irse a las 2 o 3...::


Gracias Jato por ponerse colto:XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> *Entre Pepón y que es viernes* y están todos apurando el curro para irse a las 2 o 3...::
> 
> 
> Gracias Jato por ponerse colto:XX:



...y vencimientos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Abr 2013)

Al JJJ lo tengo en nomina. No lo vendo ni por la exlcusiva de Noble FranR.

Tanto tiempo buscando el santo grial y al fin se ha mostrado ante nuestro ojos.

PD: ESPAÑA e ITALIA tirando de las plazas europeas. Que lastre tenemos por dios con los alemanes y seguidores.


----------



## paulistano (19 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Al JJJ lo tengo en nomina. No lo vendo ni por la exlcusiva de Noble FranR.



Lo de hoy lo he vivido en directo...el jato se pone corto en 7.875,,,,a partir de ahí empieza a subir el ibex.....cae, se apoya en los 7.875 y pepón revenge!!!

Lo va a dejar Pandoro fino8:


----------



## LCIRPM (19 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Otra que ya he comentado en mas de una ocasión y que a mi personalmente me gusta mas que apple y google.
> 
> 
> El beneficio de Microsoft sube un 19% en el primer trimestre, hasta 6.060 millones - elEconomista.es



Pues yo ayer entré un poquito en gugel, creo que en 767 puede apoyarse y levantar el vuelo comolos habiones.
Lo siento porque lo pintar rayajos en el ordenador no es lo mío.
Si pueden poner unas gráficas donde vea sisí he pillado la linea o he metido la pata, se agredecerá.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Abr 2013)

En ESPAÑA somos los primeros pa to. Si fuimos los primeros en bajar, tambien seremos los primeros en subir, o no?

Gráfico del índice de DAXK - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## LCIRPM (19 Abr 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Que callados os deja Don Pepón, en serio...
> 
> ¡¡Janus!! Me encantaría entender por qué el valor de AMD ha mejorado tanto. Por más vueltas que le doy, no veo como la troleada de ayer y los resultados lo hacen más alcista. Lo jodido es que casi seguro que lo es, y por eso soy un puto gacelón...





¡ Vaya respingo al cierre ! Pa-berlo visto


----------



## juanfer (19 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> En ESPAÑA somos los primeros pa to. Si fuimos los primeros en bajar, tambien seremos los primeros en subir, o no?
> 
> Gráfico del índice de DAXK - Yahoo! Finanzas



Yo creo que el DAX y el IBEX ya no van de la mano, creo que el IBEX se parece más al eurostoxx.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Abr 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Lo de hoy lo he vivido en directo...el jato se pone corto en 7.875,,,,a partir de ahí empieza a subir el ibex.....cae, se apoya en los 7.875 y pepón revenge!!!
> 
> Lo va a dejar Pandoro fino8:



En su puesto de trabajo le hemos cambiado la configuracion del broker. Cuando pulsa sell realmente esta comprando y cuando pulsa buy realmente esta vendiendo. Este trimestre nos vamos a forrar. 8:

Cuando no postea esta operando asi que imaginese ayer que dia se pego el gachon de no dar palo al agua. 

---------- Post added 19-abr-2013 at 12:27 ----------




juanfer dijo:


> Yo creo que el DAX y el IBEX ya no van de la mano, creo que el IBEX se parece más al eurostoxx.



Esto ahora lo miro. Y subo un grafico que asi el lider me da 50 cen en lugar de los 20 cen de rigor.

---------- Post added 19-abr-2013 at 12:33 ----------



daxk
cac
ibex
stoxx
mib


----------



## vermer (19 Abr 2013)

*Jato*, gurú entre los guruses, emperador del sentimiento contrario,
este Umilde aspirante a gacelón, conocer querría su infalible opinión:* ¿cómo ve su señoría a AMD?* Una palabra suya.... y medio foro actuará en consecuencia. El otro medio seguirá en la trinchera.

Le prometo un soneto si me estimula su respuesta. Otra cosa no tengo con la que pagar tamaño talento.

Aficionados abstenerse


----------



## juanfer (19 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> En su puesto de trabajo le hemos cambiado la configuracion del broker. Cuando pulsa sell realmente esta comprando y cuando pulsa buy realmente esta vendiendo. Este trimestre nos vamos a forrar. 8:
> 
> Cuando no postea esta operando asi que imaginese ayer que dia se pego el gachon de no dar palo al agua.
> 
> ...



Una comparativa en dax, ibex, eurostoxx

IBEX 35 | ^IBEX | Gráficas de Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## LoboDeMar (19 Abr 2013)

¡¡¡Vaya hostiazo RWE!!! 
Joer, si parece un vulgar chicharrito de esos que abundan en nuestro Continuo XD
¿Alguien sabe que carajote ha pasao? Toy en ruta sin poder indagar...
Gracias de antescroto


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Abr 2013)

Entro, Boobeo y me voy.







---------- Post added 19-abr-2013 at 12:48 ----------




LoboDeMar dijo:


> ¡¡¡Vaya hostiazo RWE!!!
> Joer, si parece un vulgar chicharrito de esos que abundan en nuestro Continuo XD
> ¿Alguien sabe que carajote ha pasao? Toy en ruta sin poder indagar...
> Gracias de antescroto



¿Puede ser dividendos?


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Abr 2013)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> ¡¡¡Vaya hostiazo RWE!!!
> Joer, si parece un vulgar chicharrito de esos que abundan en nuestro Continuo XD
> ¿Alguien sabe que carajote ha pasao? Toy en ruta sin poder indagar...
> Gracias de antescroto



Hoy tocaban dividendos.


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Abr 2013)

hoy el volumen en el ibex es ridiculo


----------



## bertok (19 Abr 2013)

Ya estamos todos 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2013)

vermer dijo:


> *Jato*, gurú entre los guruses, emperador del sentimiento contrario,
> este Umilde aspirante a gacelón, conocer querría su infalible opinión:* ¿cómo ve su señoría a AMD?* Una palabra suya.... y medio foro actuará en consecuencia. El otro medio seguirá en la trinchera.
> 
> Le prometo un soneto si me estimula su respuesta. Otra cosa no tengo con la que pagar tamaño talento.
> ...



en el prorealtime no me aparece , aun asi le dire que solo opero en indices y ya solo en ibex 

---------- Post added 19-abr-2013 at 14:16 ----------

que el gacelon es la gacela omosesuah :o


----------



## bertok (19 Abr 2013)

Hijos del Guano, ¿por qué guardáis silencio? 8:


----------



## Krim (19 Abr 2013)

Porque Pepón les ha dicho "shut up and take it in the ass".


----------



## LoboDeMar (19 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Hijos del Guano, ¿por qué guardáis silencio? 8:



¡Paso al frente!

Va un chiste de Eugenio:

¿Tu saps d'aquel que diu que había uno que vivía al l·límite y quería unas acciones para l·los nietose, se le puso el ciruelo iridiscente el día de ex-dividendo, no pudiéndose contener y metiendo finalmente un pack de 165 RWE? :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (19 Abr 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Porque Pepón les ha dicho "shut up and take it in the ass".


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2013)

el DAX está reventadísimo

ni con ese semi-peponian usano sale del hoyo...


----------



## bertok (19 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> el DAX está reventadísimo
> 
> ni con ese semi-peponian usano sale del hoyo...



Ya hemos llegado :Baile::Baile::Baile:

Los putos larguistas se van a cagar por la pata abajo 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2013)

recordad que el sp500 es muy aficionado al HCH y se me hace que los maximos son los maximos de la cabeza :bla:


----------



## bertok (19 Abr 2013)

Soy torcedor de esta muyaya ...... pero que la expulsen de una puta vez :baba::baba::baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2013)

vamos tirenme ese ibex :Baile:


----------



## sr.anus (19 Abr 2013)

hamijos del guano que opinais de la francesa TOTAL, como activo defensivo. Desde el pto de vista tecnico y desde el pto de visto de Ponzi, si lee el mensaje. Cuenta con un per mas bajo que nuestra repsol, y un dividendo mayor


----------



## bertok (19 Abr 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> hamijos del guano que opinais de la francesa TOTAL, como activo defensivo. Desde el pto de vista tecnico y desde el pto de visto de Ponzi, si lee el mensaje. Cuenta con un per mas bajo que nuestra repsol, y un dividendo mayor



No te compliques, ahora mismo la mejor defensa es la liquidez.

Viene un desastre ...


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> hamijos del guano que opinais de la francesa TOTAL, como activo defensivo. Desde el pto de vista tecnico y desde el pto de visto de Ponzi, si lee el mensaje. Cuenta con un per mas bajo que nuestra repsol, y un dividendo mayor



cuando los mercaos se van al guano , lo mas defensivo que hay son los cortos 

---------- Post added 19-abr-2013 at 16:38 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> cuando los mercaos se van al guano , lo mas defensivo que hay son los cortos



quiere decir que la mejor defensa es el ataque maestrito ? ienso:


----------



## Krim (19 Abr 2013)

Quiere decir que te pongas corto de una puta vez y nos levantes esto, que algunos estamos con platita real


----------



## hombre-mosca (19 Abr 2013)

Definitivamente, tengo que poner mas boobies para que la gente lea mis posts ..........................................................................................................................................

Micro-entrada a eonas a 13,0X 
La micro de 12,8X se quedo fuera junto con la de 12,5x (que era mayor, pero un poco mas fuerte).

RWE eso era como eon, a esperar que pasaba hoy.







Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Entro, Boobeo y me voy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Krim (19 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Baja en el after más del tres y medio por ciento. Eso quiere decir que mañana es probable un pepinazo, digo probable y no seguro.
> 
> El valor ha mejorado sensíblemente.



So....don't you feel a little owned now? .


----------



## wetpiñata (19 Abr 2013)

Reino Unido pierde la triple A: Fitch rebaja su calificación hasta 'AA+' - elEconomista.es


----------



## bertok (19 Abr 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Reino Unido pierde la triple A: Fitch rebaja su calificación hasta 'AA+' - elEconomista.es



Los mercados ni se inmutan.

Ya sabían que era kk, están cotizando altos en papelotes verdes que no valen nada.

Invertid en zulos ::::::


----------



## Janus (19 Abr 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Que callados os deja Don Pepón, en serio...
> 
> ¡¡Janus!! Me encantaría entender por qué el valor de AMD ha mejorado tanto. Por más vueltas que le doy, no veo como la troleada de ayer y los resultados lo hacen más alcista. Lo jodido es que casi seguro que lo es, y por eso soy un puto gacelón...



La vela de ayer fue buena y con volumen de golpe. Hoy tenía que ser la vela de fuga pero no lo está siendo por lo que hay que esperar. Es así.

Ojo hoy a ver si le van a meter el chorro de dinero in the last hour.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Abr 2013)

eurostoxx50 minimo de hoy 2560 , un gap a la baja donde antes hubo un gap al alza seria maravilloso :Baile:

bueno pasen buen finde mis bienamadas gacelillas porque puede ser el ultimo :no:


----------



## bertok (19 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> eurostoxx50 minimo de hoy 2560 , un gap a la baja donde antes hubo un gap al alza seria maravilloso :Baile:
> 
> bueno pasen buen finde mis bienamadas gacelillas porque puede ser el ultimo :no:



¿ Crees que estamos preocupados ?




Lo que algunos llamáis infierno para otros es nuestro hogar 8:


----------



## Janus (19 Abr 2013)

Krim dijo:


> So....don't you feel a little owned now? .



Wait until at 22:00.

---------- Post added 19-abr-2013 at 18:46 ----------

Ni les cuento cómo se pondrá el panorama si el ProShares VIX Short Term supera los 12 dolares con volumen .....


----------



## ponzi (19 Abr 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> hamijos del guano que opinais de la francesa TOTAL, como activo defensivo. Desde el pto de vista tecnico y desde el pto de visto de Ponzi, si lee el mensaje. Cuenta con un per mas bajo que nuestra repsol, y un dividendo mayor



http://www.altonivel.com.mx/23689-las-10-petroleras-mas-grandes-del-mundo.html

http://www.100octanos.com/nota.php?categoria=Hidrocarburos&idarticulo=40&catID=100


No es un sector que me agrade demasiado , a nivel financiero creo que se puede demostrar con bastante facilidad la existencia del peak oil. Cuando cae el precio del barril las grandes petroleras y mas concretamente las que no estan en las mejores ubicaciones sufren y mucho. Total no me desagrada pero intentaría pillarla desde mas abajo( de hecho en alguna ocasión me he fijado en ella pero viendo lo que gastan en capex en funcion de su flujo de caja operativo junto con que no esta en las mejores ubicaciones puede que existan mejores opciones). Parece que Exxon es la que domina todo seguida por Bp y una mediana que no esta nada mal es conoco ( para mi gusto es de las mejores opciones). Luego Repsol funciona muy bien pero con un petroleo caro, son especialistas en refinería ,el cual es un proceso bastante caro.


----------



## ponzi (19 Abr 2013)

Mirar Danone


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=BN:FP


A 58,72


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Abr 2013)

buen fin de semana a todos, pollastre no se ha acercado ni tampoco fran por aquí


----------



## Janus (19 Abr 2013)

Look at AMD.


----------



## LoboDeMar (19 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Mirar Danone
> 
> 
> DANONE (BN:EN Paris): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek
> ...



Jejeje dímelo a mi que las solté hace *dos* días a 56,55 ::
Autoconsuelo: que los dos últimos 2,17 euros los gane otro ::::::

Ya me ha pasado otras veces, 2, 3, 4, 5... N euros/([50-80]) euros por debajo de _er hiro_. Si se cumple la pauta (ése es mi _Don_) tal vez os pueda servir para abrir unos larguis a pocos días vista y suj forraij :XX::XX::XX:

Me pasó con Basf, con Bayern, con Siemens, con Philips... 
Nota mental: Soltar RWE a 44, Iberdrola a 12 y Telefónica a 26.


----------



## Cascooscuro (19 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Look at AMD.



Looked...what do we have to see?


----------



## Janus (19 Abr 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Looked...what do we have to see?



The screen, timeframe: minutes with special focus in volume, stochastic and MACD. Some of them wil rocket leaving a sharp mark in the chart.


----------



## LoboDeMar (19 Abr 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Looked...what do we have to see?



Pareciera ser que empieza a remontar


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Abr 2013)

Pasadme el ticker por favor... quiero verlo 

Buenas tardes btw!


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (19 Abr 2013)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> Pareciera ser que empieza a remontar



Pues seré Gacelón pero a mi me parece lo contrario.


----------



## Janus (19 Abr 2013)

Tengan cuidado en Barrick.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Abr 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pasadme el ticker por favor... quiero verlo
> 
> Buenas tardes btw!



A or B


----------



## tarrito (19 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A or B



la aaaaaaa!!!

[YOUTUBE]_Yh7l44Wlo8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A or B



Respect! marinero de agua dulce!


----------



## bertok (19 Abr 2013)

Hamijos, la situación técnica ya es insostenible. O vamos al alza o nos pegamos un hostión a la baja.

Apuesto por el hostión a la baja. Hay muchos indicios que indican que así será, cuando tengan pelos en los huevos se darán cuenta ::

Las próximas 2-3 semanas serán una delicia y cuiden su patrimonio porque las apariciencias no son lo que parecen


----------



## Janus (19 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijos, la situación técnica ya es insostenible. *O vamos al alza o nos pegamos un hostión a la baja*.
> 
> Apuesto por el hostión a la baja. Hay muchos indicios que indican que así será, cuando tengan pelos en los huevos se darán cuenta ::
> 
> Las próximas 2-3 semanas serán una delicia y cuiden su patrimonio porque las apariciencias no son lo que parecen



An exciting prospect!


----------



## bertok (19 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> An exciting prospect!



Too complex for your understanding 8:

Sin mal rollo, ehh


----------



## Janus (19 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Too complex for your understanding 8:
> 
> Sin mal rollo, ehh



Yeap.........................


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2013)

SAN va a salir disparado en poco tiempo


----------



## bertok (19 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> SAN va a salir disparado en poco tiempo



Elige: Chinaco o bola


----------



## paulistano (19 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> SAN va a salir disparado en poco tiempo



cuente...que me interesa....
no me gusto que van a sacar otra opv...

lo dice por tecnico?


----------



## Sin_Perdón (20 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Tengan cuidado en Barrick.



Me ha recordado al sargento de canción triste de hill street. 

Como dije estoy dentro. Que es lo que barruntas? que puede perder el suelo de los 17,50€ ?

Lo que ha pasado en el oro parece que está orquestado por la FED para comprar ellos barato. Es decir, que debería de remontar poco a poco. Aunque puede ser todo lo contrario, claro. :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (20 Abr 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Me ha recordado al sargento de canción triste de hill street.
> 
> Como dije estoy dentro. Que es lo que barruntas? que puede perder el suelo de los 17,50€ ?
> 
> Lo que ha pasado en el oro parece que está orquestado por la FED para comprar ellos barato. Es decir, que debería de remontar poco a poco. Aunque puede ser todo lo contrario, claro. :fiufiu:



No ha rebotado con fuerza a pesar de llegar muy sobrevendido. Suma atención ahora y sobre todo respecta tu stop.


----------



## Durmiente (20 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> SAN va a salir disparado en poco tiempo



Y esto ¿por qué?

Sobre todo ¿en qué dirección?


----------



## LOLO08 (20 Abr 2013)

Despues del velón verde del viernes en DIA, apuesto que esta si es la buena a poco que acompañe el mercado para reconquistar los 6e...

Y si no... juro me cambio el avatar por una en bobbs


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> SAN va a salir disparado en poco tiempo





Durmiente dijo:


> Y esto ¿por qué?
> 
> Sobre todo ¿en qué dirección?



Hombre, disparado siempre es entendido hacia arriba, pero yo lo veo más desde una óptica bertiana ::


----------



## bertok (20 Abr 2013)

Ahora que me citan, me incorporo al hilo 8:


----------



## Durmiente (20 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ahora que me citan, me incorporo al hilo 8:



Se te ve guapeton ultimamente....


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Abr 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Hombre, disparado siempre es entendido hacia arriba, pero yo lo veo más desde una óptica bertiana ::



Hacia arriba ...


(ya me huelo la lapidación...ugh!)


----------



## paulistano (20 Abr 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Hombre, disparado siempre es entendido hacia arriba, pero yo lo veo más desde una óptica bertiana ::



Ya, se entiende que disparado es para arriba, pero el Sr. Pepitoria rara vez habla de que algo va a subir, raro que ahora lo diga, no?ienso:


----------



## Arrebonico (20 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> SAN va a salir disparado en poco tiempo



Consortes, sigo bastante el SAN, y no acabo de ver la mentada subida, como apoyo a lo que digo, añado:

Ana Patricia Botn vende ms de 240.000 acciones del Santander y gana 1,4 millones. eldiariomontanes.es


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Abr 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Consortes, sigo bastante el SAN, y no acabo de ver la mentada subida, como apoyo a lo que digo, añado:
> 
> Ana Patricia Botn vende ms de 240.000 acciones del Santander y gana 1,4 millones. eldiariomontanes.es



Bueno, comprobemoslo en unas pocas semanas...

El precio dirá quien tiene razón o no...


----------



## merkax (20 Abr 2013)

DIA parece que vuelve a por los 6 €, los pasará?


----------



## Janus (20 Abr 2013)

A mí DIA me parece un burbujote importante. Cuando llegue el momento será un short muy notable. Se mueve en un sector en donde los ajustes en términos de beneficios (hablamos de P&L) se producen muy rápido y eso es una bendición porque las bajadas se producen con contundencia y haciendo gala de la máxima "no hay prisioneros".


----------



## bertok (20 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hacia arriba ...
> 
> 
> (ya me huelo la lapidación...ugh!)



uuuuyyyyy lo que ha disssho 8:


----------



## merkax (20 Abr 2013)

También se decia de ITX que estaba burbujeada cuando rondaba los 60 €, andandose con ojo yo creo que puede ser interesante


----------



## Janus (20 Abr 2013)

No he dado ninguna recomendación para ahora. Ojos antes que cerebro.

Por cierto, Inditex tiene problemas serios en las ventas trimestrales, no llega a cumplir objetivos. Va a ser divertido.


----------



## Durmiente (20 Abr 2013)

merkax dijo:


> También se decia de ITX que estaba burbujeada cuando rondaba los 60 €, andandose con ojo yo creo que puede ser interesante



¡Las vueltas que yo le día cuando ITX estaba en 60€ y, al final, no me metí! ¡Pues tenía que haber sido que si....!

Ahora, creo, está burbujeada.


----------



## juanfer (20 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hacia arriba ...
> 
> 
> (ya me huelo la lapidación...ugh!)



Cuando haya un afeitado de deuda portugesa. Van a sifrir nuestros banquitos.


----------



## bertok (20 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Cuando haya un afeitado de deuda portugesa. Van a sifrir nuestros banquitos.



pppppssssssssss no lo cuente.

Los tonulianos 3 aurelios serán rotos a la baja como mantequilla.


----------



## Durmiente (20 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Cuando haya un afeitado de deuda portugesa. Van a sifrir nuestros banquitos.



Por eso veo yo lo bancos tan peligroshosssss.......


----------



## Janus (20 Abr 2013)

Pues el SAN está mostrando mucha resistencia a perder los 5,2. Hace un tiempo dijimos que ese era el objetivo de bajada y coincide con el hombre derecho formado de la figura mítica invertida.

Ahora yo no haría un corto ni de bromas. Primero hay que ver si rebota o si lo pierde con solvencia.


----------



## Durmiente (20 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pues el SAN está mostrando mucha resistencia a perder los 5,2. Hace un tiempo dijimos que ese era el objetivo de bajada y coincide con el hombre derecho formado de la figura mítica invertida.
> 
> Ahora yo no haría un corto ni de bromas. Primero hay que ver si rebota o si lo pierde con solvencia.



Para un rebote bueno tendría que superar primero la zona de los 5,38-5,40 y no creo que pueda con eso... (a pesar de la sobreventa).

(Preparado para un OWNED.... sin acritú)

---------- Post added 20-abr-2013 at 17:44 ----------

En general, es que mientras el IBEX no supere con claridad el 8050 yo, que estoy en liquidez total, me voy a quedar quietecito... (porque igual se cae de los 7800 en un pispas)


----------



## Janus (20 Abr 2013)

Venga que nos vamos ..... hay mucho que analizar este finde. Los mercados presentan una volatilidad brutal que podemos aprovecharla.

[YOUTUBE]PcVSlGL8am4[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 20-abr-2013 at 18:14 ----------

Te invoco rey del trono troll, where are you?








porque todo vale con tal de ganar.








Con el gato, nada nos falta.







pero mejor que se venga sin su amigo / pareja.














Vamos coño, sal de tu plácido retiro y vuelve a liderar el foro ::


















---------- Post added 20-abr-2013 at 18:30 ----------

Qué les parece esto?.

Google Announces Provo, Utah As The Third Google Fiber City And Acquires The Local Fiber Provider | TechCrunch


----------



## Janus (20 Abr 2013)

Descojone total:

Infiltrados en clase (2012) online disponible en Castellano, Latino y Subtitulada « Peliculas Yonkis, Ver Películas Online


----------



## EL_LIMITE (21 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Venga que nos vamos ..... hay mucho que analizar este finde. Los mercados presentan una volatilidad brutal que podemos aprovecharla.
> 
> Le tomo la palabra, y desde mi mode gacelianus maximun and papeltlading ON de penalización por hacer las cosas mal en el pasado, estoy viendo que VISCOFAN estaría interesante para unos cortitos y sacarle cerca de 1 € en la bajada, desde su actual 39,28 hasta los 38,30 o 37,80 si va a buscar la MM200.Todo esto con datos de Proreal, y con el permiso del Maestro Claca por la simpleza de los gráficos.
> <a href='http://www.subirimagenes.com/privadas-capturadepantalla-2053831.html'><img src='http://s2.subirimagenes.com/privadas/previo/thump_2053831captura-de-pantalla.png' alt='subir imagenes' border='0'></a>


----------



## Janus (21 Abr 2013)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Janus dijo:
> 
> 
> > Venga que nos vamos ..... hay mucho que analizar este finde. Los mercados presentan una volatilidad brutal que podemos aprovecharla.
> ...


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> SAN va a salir disparado en poco tiempo



Pensándolo, no creo que vaya a más de 5,6...nah, no va a funcionar.

Para bertok...vuelvo a ser bola,...


----------



## bertok (21 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pensándolo, no creo que vaya a más de 5,6...nah, no va a funcionar.
> 
> Para bertok...vuelvo a ser bola,...



Tenga cuidado porque al encadenado le puede ocurrir lo mismo que en la última imagen de Game of Thrones S3E3 ::


----------



## juanfer (21 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pensándolo, no creo que vaya a más de 5,6...nah, no va a funcionar.
> 
> Para bertok...vuelvo a ser bola,...



Para los que quieran entrar en SAN.

Hay una promoción en openbank que te regalan 500 euros en comisiones de compra, lo curioso de la oferta es que se termina el 30 de Junio.

https://www.openbank.es/es_ES/renta...-online?ii_enl=pro_invertir&ii_pos=HomeinfMIN


----------



## tarrito (21 Abr 2013)

miren qué bien se lo pasan ... normal que estén "missing" ienso:


----------



## bertok (21 Abr 2013)

Pooooooonnnnnnnzi

http://rankia.s3.amazonaws.com/promociones/blogs/conferencia-anual-inversores-bestinver.pdf


----------



## Janus (21 Abr 2013)

Dos notas de interés:

Durante esta semana he conocido un tipo americano que se está haciendo de oro asesorando a grandes compañías españolas para aprovecharse de ciertas figuras fiscales que les permiten ahorrarse en el fisco (todo legal) unos 40 millones de euros anuales. Estamos hablando de unos 400 millones de euros en el plazo de 10 años que es el periodo adecuado para estas estructuras. Es una forma de arbitrar posiciones.

Por otro lado y creo que este tema es de más interés para el foro, estoy viendo que hay potenciales muy buenas inversiones (siempre protegidas con sus correspondientes stop loss). A estas alturas no creo que sea un secreto saber que AMD pudiera convertirse en una excelente opción de inversión si consigue resolver su situación técnica. Ya saben que el aviso es superar con volumen los 2,60 en donde está el máximo relativo anterior y la MM150. El primer target está en 3 dolares y si lo supera "sky is the limit". Otro sector que hay que seguir muy de cerca es el carbón. Ahora le están dando de lo lindo y eso es una muy buena noticia. Tiene que estar en el premium radar list.
También saben y conocen sobradamente que lo solar (lo no chino) está bastante bien. First Solar va a irse hacia arriba poco a poco y los 60 dolares son una cifra bastante fiable. El salto tremendo de hace unos días es un aviso. Va a ir a tirones.

En España tienen que estar muy lejos del acero porque es bajista (o mejor dicho hay que estar corto). Yo no descartaría para nada también que un long-short entre el IBEX y el DAX no sea una magnífica estrategia de inversión. El IBEX tiene por debajo un muy buen suelo en 7200. Ese nivel es el que mantiene vigente la estructura actual.

Por supuesto que si el SP se viene abajo, hay que salir por patas de todo ..... y los europeos a cruzar los dedos.


----------



## juanfer (21 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Pooooooonnnnnnnzi
> 
> http://rankia.s3.amazonaws.com/promociones/blogs/conferencia-anual-inversores-bestinver.pdf




Porque estaban hasta las trancas de pescanova.
¿como quedo bestinver con pescanova?


----------



## bertok (21 Abr 2013)

Después del downgrade de UK el viernes a última hora, era importante ver la reacción de los mercados.

El primero, el TASE que abre con fuerza a la baja y durante la sesión no hace más que recuperar

TASE Site - Homepage


----------



## ponzi (21 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Porque estaban hasta las trancas de pescanova.
> ¿como quedo bestinver con pescanova?



Se comieron un 1,x% por lo visto


----------



## jo-ta (21 Abr 2013)

Les sigo hace mucho tiempo pero como no tengo nada que aportar de interés.

Tengo una pregunta para ustedes.

Hace unos años compre unas acciones de Telefónica, el año pasado las vendí y no se cual fue el precio de compra. En los datos de Hacienda solo viene el precio de venta, pero no vienen el precio de compra.

Estaban en una cajita que ha fusionado sus sistemas y no me pueden decir cuando ni a qué precio las compré.

¿Cómo y dónde puedo saber cuándo y a qué precio se compró para ver la ganancia?

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Janus (21 Abr 2013)

Poco te podemos ayudar. Lo única que denuncies a Indra si la cajita ha sido alguna de las fusionadas en Bankia ::


----------



## jo-ta (21 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Poco te podemos ayudar. Lo única que denuncies a Indra si la cajita ha sido alguna de las fusionadas en Bankia ::



No entiendo mucho del tema, pero supongo que la CNMV, o Telefónica puede tener la información, otra cosa es que tengan ganas de buscar.

Al final tendré que computar la venta como una ganancia del 100% ya que al desconocer el precio de compra.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Janus (21 Abr 2013)

jo-ta dijo:


> No entiendo mucho del tema, pero supongo que la CNMV, o Telefónica puede tener la información, otra cosa es que tengan ganas de buscar.
> 
> Al final tendré que computar la venta como una ganancia del 100% ya que al desconocer el precio de compra.
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Ni se te ocurra declara la ganancia como el 100% de la inversión. Los datos que tu tienes son los que tiene hacienda. Coje la cotización en la época y ya está.


----------



## chameleon (21 Abr 2013)

indra poco hizo en las fusiones d bankia


----------



## Janus (21 Abr 2013)

chameleon dijo:


> indra poco hizo en las fusiones d bankia



En Sistemas hizo mucho, al menos cagadas. Los que saben dicen que Indra ha reventado su sector a base de bajar las tarifas vía subvención de las ganancias de sus mercados cautivos en Transporte y Defensa. No conozco un solo profesional del sector que hable bien de esa fechoría.


----------



## sr.anus (21 Abr 2013)

jo-ta dijo:


> No entiendo mucho del tema, pero supongo que la CNMV, o Telefónica puede tener la información, otra cosa es que tengan ganas de buscar.
> 
> *Al final tendré que computar la venta como una ganancia del 100% ya que al desconocer el precio de compra.*
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Vamos no jodas! Ni se le ocurra regalar dinero, como poco coja el precio medio de la accion de ese año y que se den por satisfechos. Exija a su broker los precios, y si no los tienen ellos raro es que lo tenga hacienda


----------



## chameleon (21 Abr 2013)

yo estaba en la oficina d proyectos. muchas cagadas no hubo

pd: la q va mal es la integracion banesto/isban xD


----------



## jo-ta (21 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ni se te ocurra declara la ganancia como el 100% de la inversión. Los datos que tu tienes son los que tiene hacienda. Coje la cotización en la época y ya está.



Muchas gracias, cogeré el mínimo del año y ya esta.


----------



## Janus (21 Abr 2013)

chameleon dijo:


> yo estaba en la oficina d proyectos. muchas cagadas no hubo



Pues yo tenía una cuenta en Bankia (que anulé en mi estrategia de Bank Run) y se perdieron todos los movimientos anteriores a un fecha.


----------



## bertok (21 Abr 2013)

jo-ta dijo:


> Muchas gracias, cogeré el mínimo del año y ya esta.



ya puestos, pilla el máximo del año :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ya puestos, pilla el máximo del año :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Que pregunte a Heredero :: ese gran buy and hold de Timofonica ::


----------



## bertok (21 Abr 2013)

Recomendable.

Financial repression by Carmen Reinhart

http://ia600701.us.archive.org/17/items/TheComingfinancialRepression/pp20110928reinhart.mp3


----------



## atman (21 Abr 2013)

Entro, posteo lo que me suelta mi "sistema de información" y me piro...

Gamesa avanza en su estrategia offshore con el inicio del montaje de su aerogenerador de 5 MW - Euskadi+innova


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 Abr 2013)

atman dijo:


> Entro, posteo lo que me suelta mi "sistema de información" y me piro...
> 
> Gamesa avanza en su estrategia offshore con el inicio del montaje de su aerogenerador de 5 MW - Euskadi+innova



Gamesa... en el buen camino.
¡Vamos bonita!


----------



## Janus (21 Abr 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Gamesa... en el buen camino.
> ¡Vamos bonita!



No es momento de publicitarla. Cuando la tengamos sobre 6 o más es cuando hay que recomendarla para que se meta la masa y podamos salir fácil.

P.D: Los habrá que sigan hasta 14 euros.


----------



## jo-ta (21 Abr 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Vamos no jodas! Ni se le ocurra regalar dinero, como poco coja el precio medio de la accion de ese año y que se den por satisfechos. Exija a su broker los precios, y si no los tienen ellos raro es que lo tenga hacienda





bertok dijo:


> ya puestos, pilla el máximo del año :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:





R3v3nANT dijo:


> Que pregunte a Heredero :: ese gran buy and hold de Timofonica ::




He visto que en los datos fiscales hay un declarador que supongo será el bróker, y hay un teléfono para los accionistas de Telefónica. Mañana probare suerte en ambos.

¿Quién es Heredero? Supongo que será algún ilustre forero.

Muchas gracias por sus aportes,


----------



## bertok (21 Abr 2013)

jo-ta dijo:


> He visto que en los datos fiscales hay un declarador que supongo será el bróker, y hay un teléfono para los accionistas de Telefónica. Mañana probare suerte en ambos.
> 
> ¿Quién es Heredero? Supongo que será algún ilustre forero.
> 
> Muchas gracias por sus aportes,



Era y supongo que es, un forero ilustre por la defensa a ultranza de la inversión en matildes por su famoso dividendo.

Vivía de las rentas o mejor dicho de los dividendos.


----------



## Janus (21 Abr 2013)

Vean el techo confirmado por Fresnillo. Puede ser un short de largo plazo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Abr 2013)

¿En que año las compraste? Ten en cuenta que si son de antes del 94 las plusvalías hasta el 01/01/2006 tienen una deducción que en la práctica hará que no tributes.



jo-ta dijo:


> He visto que en los datos fiscales hay un declarador que supongo será el bróker, y hay un teléfono para los accionistas de Telefónica. Mañana probare suerte en ambos.
> 
> ¿Quién es Heredero? Supongo que será algún ilustre forero.
> 
> Muchas gracias por sus aportes,


----------



## jo-ta (21 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Era y supongo que es, un forero ilustre por la defensa a ultranza de la inversión en matildes por su famoso dividendo.
> 
> Vivía de las rentas o mejor dicho de los dividendos.



Bueno pero el año pasado no hubo dividendo.



R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿En que año las compraste? Ten en cuenta que si son de antes del 94 las plusvalías hasta el 01/01/2006 tienen una deducción que en la práctica hará que no tributes.



Las tenía hace 3 o 4 años, lo que más rabia me da, lo más seguro es que quitando comisiones, supongo que habré perdido dinero.

Pero, la lección ha sido aprendida, tratar directamente con el bróker y dejar de intermediación de bancos que encima pierden datos.


----------



## Janus (21 Abr 2013)

[YOUTUBE]rH00BcyxMko[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]rH00BcyxMko#![/YOUTUBE]



Guybrush te va a matar ::

[YOUTUBE]rH00BcyxMko[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (21 Abr 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Guybrush te va a matar ::
> 
> [YOUTUBE]rH00BcyxMko[/YOUTUBE]



Ya está arreglado. Estáis al quite, joder.


----------



## paulistano (21 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]rH00BcyxMko[/YOUTUBE]




Eso parece muy fácil amigos...pero pónganse los skis a ver:XX:


----------



## Janus (22 Abr 2013)

Japón rompiendo por arriba. Lo tienen claro y no paran.
La rueda sigue girando.


Italia reventando por arriba. Lejos quedan ya los mínimos de los últimos días.


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Abr 2013)

Buenos días!

China: Osos panda de la zona afectada por el sismo reciben atención psicológica - elEconomista.es


----------



## paulistano (22 Abr 2013)

Buenos dias


Pepon dales duro a estos bajistas antipatriotas...:Aplauso:


----------



## LOLO08 (22 Abr 2013)

Compren!! compren!! que me las quitan de las manos!!


----------



## ponzi (22 Abr 2013)

jo-ta dijo:


> Bueno pero el año pasado no hubo dividendo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo creo que ha hecho una mala venta pero usted sabra. Para este noviembre o para el próximo mayo volverán a poner el dividendo y si siguen reduciendo deuda lo mas seguro es que no cotice a estos precios. Supongamos que llevas 4 años dentro y solo has perdido dos dividendos de los 8 que tocaban . 6 Dividendos a una media de 0,6 son 3,6 euros, pongamos que has comprado sobre el entorno de los 15-17, aun estando a 17 ya solo vía dividendos habías bajado tu precio a 13,4. Si fuese Cesar alierta quitaba 2 años mas el dividendo para meterle un buen hachazo a la deuda y dejarla sobre el entorno de los 30.000-40.000 mill, con un balance saneado yo no descartaría que ganasen 7000-12.000 mill al año, no olvidemos que su capitalización ahora no llega ni a los 50.000 mill


----------



## ponzi (22 Abr 2013)

Hay que ser muy ..... para intentar poner cerraduras al aire. 


http://www.eleconomista.es/vivienda...tarios-alquilar-sus-pisos-a-los-turistas.html


A que ministro se le habrá ocurrido?


----------



## Krim (22 Abr 2013)

O sea que el Estado quiere decirme que no puedo alquilar mi piso a un turista si me viene en gana. Yo flipo.

¡¡¡Arto livre merkado y libegalidad hoyga!!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo creo que ha hecho una mala venta pero usted sabra. Para este noviembre o para el próximo mayo volverán a poner el dividendo y si siguen reduciendo deuda lo mas seguro es que no cotice a estos precios. Supongamos que llevas 4 años dentro y solo has perdido dos dividendos de los 8 que tocaban . 6 Dividendos a una media de 0,6 son 3,6 euros, pongamos que has comprado sobre el entorno de los 15-17, aun estando a 17 ya solo vía dividendos habías bajado tu precio a 13,4. Si fuese Cesar alierta quitaba 2 años mas el dividendo para meterle un buen hachazo a la deuda y dejarla sobre el entorno de los 30.000-40.000 mill, con un balance saneado yo no descartaría que ganasen 7000-12.000 mill al año, no olvidemos que su capitalización ahora no llega ni a los 50.000 mill



Dicho asi, hasta yo me lo creo y todo. :baba:

Oracle of Madrid le interesa un puesto en el departamento de ventas de TEF? Su mision seria encalomar papelitos por encima de 18 euros.

Hay que hacerle llegar esto a DON CESAR ALIERTA ilustre miembro de la estirpe del valle de silicio, para que deje de vender acciones y recupere la hegemonia de la plaza iberica por antonomasia.


----------



## Tio Masclet (22 Abr 2013)

Por cierto, Bankia hoy cotiza +9.000 aproximadamente. Tras la oferta 100 x 1.
Para hacerle la foto.


----------



## ponzi (22 Abr 2013)

Krim dijo:


> O sea que el Estado quiere decirme que no puedo alquilar mi piso a un turista si me viene en gana. Yo flipo.
> 
> ¡¡¡Arto livre merkado y libegalidad hoyga!!!



Y se hacen llamar liberales, para que luego digan que nuestro idioma no es rico. Puedes ser un chorizo o un cabron que no pasa nada te cambias el nombre y todos tan contentos


----------



## juanfer (22 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Hay que ser muy ..... para intentar poner cerraduras al aire.
> 
> 
> El Gobierno impedirá a los propietarios alquilar sus pisos a los turistas - elEconomista.es
> ...



El alquiler por dia le esta haciendo mucho daño a los hoteles, en fin si el propietario no puede alquiler determinadas viviendas puede devaluar determinadas viviendas que no se puedan alquilar.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Abr 2013)

Hay un hilo donde hablan de la quiebra de Iberia y ECI.
LLegados a este punto solo quedaria hacer la maleta y hacerse a la mar.

IBERIA ECI TELEFONICA son el santo santorum de esta patria. DEFENDAMOSLAS.

Para volar----------->Iberia.
Para comprar-------->ECI.
Para todo lo demas-->TEF.

POR ESPAÑA.

---------- Post added 22-abr-2013 at 10:39 ----------

Y para controlar eso confiaran en que los buenos propietarios marquen alguna casilla de la declaracion de la renta? O pretenden que voluntariamente una vez cobrado el alquiler acudan a una comisaria a denunciarse a si mismos?


----------



## Antiparras (22 Abr 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Por cierto, Bankia hoy cotiza +9.000 aproximadamente. Tras la oferta 100 x 1.
> Para hacerle la foto.



bankia pierde mas de un 6% despues del contrasplit, solicito al Nelson Oficial Certificator que la siga de cerca porque va a tener trabajo con este valor.


----------



## juanfer (22 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hay un hilo donde hablan de la quiebra de Iberia y ECI.
> LLegados a este punto solo quedaria hacer la maleta y hacerse a la mar.
> 
> IBERIA ECI TELEFONICA son el santo santorum de esta patria. DEFENDAMOSLAS.
> ...



IBERIA ECI TELEFONICA, son usados por la clase media a la cual el gobierno esta exterminando a pasos agigantados, con sus impuestos.

Eso significa que la clase media se esta polarizando en clase alta y clase baja, y lo peor es que la mayoría no acabará como clase alta.


----------



## ponzi (22 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Dicho asi, hasta yo me lo creo y todo. :baba:
> 
> Oracle of Madrid le interesa un puesto en el departamento de ventas de TEF? Su mision seria encalomar papelitos por encima de 18 euros.
> 
> Hay que hacerle llegar esto a DON CESAR ALIERTA ilustre miembro de la estirpe del valle de silicio, para que deje de vender acciones y recupere la hegemonia de la plaza iberica por antonomasia.



Si añades al trato un Bmw bien apañado "con seguro incluido" no te digo yo que no. A 18 no se pero si siguen reduciendo deuda a 14-15 la terminaremos viendo


----------



## ponzi (22 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> El alquiler por dia le esta haciendo mucho daño a los hoteles, en fin si el propietario no puede alquiler determinadas viviendas puede devaluar determinadas viviendas que no se puedan alquilar.



En algunas zonas no se si se pueden devaluar mas las viviendas pero si ya estan a precios de derribo (zona interior de Almería,Alicante o Murcia) , con esta medida ya directamente pasarían a neto negativo.


----------



## ponzi (22 Abr 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Por cierto, Bankia hoy cotiza +9.000 aproximadamente. Tras la oferta 100 x 1.
> Para hacerle la foto.



Lo mas divertido es ver el grafico postsplit, el máximo de bankia esta en 260 eu. Alguien que acudió a la opv con 1000 eu a día de hoy solo tiene 42 eu o lo que es lo mismo 2 acciones y media. Acordeón style


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Abr 2013)

muy bueno

Preferentes e hipotecas - Economía Directa 21-04-2013 en mp3 (21/04 a las 12:37:12) 01:10:36 1969792 - iVoox


----------



## Good day (22 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> El alquiler por dia le esta haciendo mucho daño a los hoteles, en fin si el propietario no puede alquiler determinadas viviendas puede devaluar determinadas viviendas que no se puedan alquilar.



Lo que ha hecho mucho daño a los hoteles es el sistema de reservas por internet.
Buscas, comparas y reservas con opción de anular hasta el día antes.
Llegado ese día ,por poner un ejemplo tu hotel está completo pero otro de al lado y similar no.Ese hotel baja sus precios al mínimo para cubrir gastos, tú lo ves y anulas el caro para quedarte el barato.
En resumen ,les está reduciendo los beneficios al mínimo.


----------



## juanfer (22 Abr 2013)

Good day dijo:


> Lo que ha hecho mucho daño a los hoteles es el sistema de reservas por internet.
> Buscas, comparas y reservas con opción de anular hasta el día antes.
> Llegado ese día ,por poner un ejemplo tu hotel está completo pero otro de al lado y similar no.Ese hotel baja sus precios al mínimo para cubrir gastos, tú lo ves y anulas el caro para quedarte el barato.
> En resumen ,les está reduciendo los beneficios al mínimo.



Pero muchos hoteles te hacen reservas anulables que no tienen descuento y reservas no anulables que si que tienen descuento.

Lo que pasa es que para una familia con 2 hijos pequeños me sale mas a cuenta irme a un apartamento que aun hotel.


----------



## Janus (22 Abr 2013)

Para ir abriendo el apetito:

Can AMD Complete This 3-Step Turnaround Plan? (AMD, INTC)

The Turnaround Accelerates For AMD - Seeking Alpha


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Abr 2013)

es creible esta subida, o habrá un reversal curioso????


----------



## paulistano (22 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> es creible esta subida, o habrá un reversal curioso????



Los 7.800 han aguantado muy bien....esperemos que las manos fuertes hayan cargado lo suficiente en ese nivel y ahora subamos por fin en busca de los 9.450 franerianoso


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (22 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> es creible esta subida, o habrá un reversal curioso????



Totalmente creíble. Es producto del ajuste al alza del déficit de 2012 y del espectacular año 2013 que les espera a las cotizadas..


----------



## Krim (22 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Para ir abriendo el apetito:
> 
> Can AMD Complete This 3-Step Turnaround Plan? (AMD, INTC)
> 
> The Turnaround Accelerates For AMD - Seeking Alpha



Ver a Ashaf diciendo que AMD está frita me inspira bastante confianza. Ese tío es el jato de los chips.


----------



## Tonto Simon (22 Abr 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Ver a Ashaf diciendo que AMD está frita me inspira bastante confianza. Ese tío es el jato de los chips.



Pero el Luongo si controla:rolleye:


----------



## Krim (22 Abr 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Pero el Luongo si controla:rolleye:



NPI de si controla o no, pero siempre me gustaron más los contraindicadores


----------



## ponzi (22 Abr 2013)

Preparando la artillería pesada


http://www.eleconomista.es/tecnolog...tos-ADSL-y-cuota-de-abono-por-349-euros-.html


----------



## juanfer (22 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Preparando la artillería pesada
> 
> 
> http://www.eleconomista.es/tecnolog...tos-ADSL-y-cuota-de-abono-por-349-euros-.html



Es la señal. Eso significa que estan acabados.


----------



## Janus (22 Abr 2013)

El carbón no descansa. Verán como cuando el SP se ponga a corregir (que lo hará) es cuando se pongan a subir para al menos aliviar el descenso.

---------- Post added 22-abr-2013 at 16:06 ----------




juanfer dijo:


> Es la señal. Eso significa que estan acabados.



Pues resulta que solo es bueno para evitar la canibalización de servicios en el caso de que adquieran volumen y como la competencia no es tonta .... está por ver si eso ocurre.

Sea como sea, está claro que están intentando defender la cuota de mercado y están renunciando a mantener el ebitda escandaloso que tenían. Una muestra más de que estaban sacando los "cuartos" a los ciudadanos. Bendita la crisis desde este punto de vista.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (22 Abr 2013)

Fuera de ABX. 

Es que no está reaccionando ni a las subidas de hoy ni del otro día del oro. 

No me gusta un pelo, demasiado riesgo para tan poco reward. ienso:

Luego igual el miércoles anuncia buenos resultados y rebota pero porque está tan debil ahora si fuera así? No me gusta....


----------



## ponzi (22 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Es la señal. Eso significa que estan acabados.



Yo tengo otra teoria muy diferente,empiezan a ser competitivos


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Abr 2013)

la clave los 8060 de Fran


----------



## Krim (22 Abr 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> la clave los 8060 de Fran



[YOUTUBE]BqihaEPq_lY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Abr 2013)

Krim dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]BqihaEPq_lY[/YOUTUBE]



Yeeees,yes,yes yes and yes...BUT!!!







(hola que tal?)


----------



## Good day (22 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo tengo otra teoria muy diferente,empiezan a ser competitivos



Ya no es cuestión de ser competitivo o no.
Por un lado el ofertón de Jazztel (que ha captado a muchísima gente)trae con ello una permanencia de 48 meses.
Por otro lado y por desgracia ,son muchos que entre pagar el recibo de la luz y el de internet, lógicamente se deciden por el de la luz.Ya que hay que comer y pagar hipotecas o lo que sea.
Con lo cual la cuota de mercado por mucho esfuerzo que hagas está bastante reducida.
A ello ademas hay que sumar todas la lineas de empresa/as que están cayendo.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (22 Abr 2013)

Good day dijo:


> Ya no es cuestión de ser competitivo o no.
> Por un lado el ofertón de Jazztel (que ha captado a muchísima gente)trae con ello una permanencia de 48 meses.
> Por otro lado y por desgracia ,son muchos que entre pagar el recibo de la luz y el de internet, lógicamente se deciden por el de la luz.Ya que hay que comer y pagar hipotecas o lo que sea.
> Con lo cual la cuota de mercado por mucho esfuerzo que hagas está bastante reducida.
> A ello ademas hay que sumar todas la lineas de empresa/as que están cayendo.



Estoy buscándolo, y la de Jazztel (ahorro 100) pone en varios sitios que es sin permanencia (si compras móvil a plazos, permanencia 24 meses). ¿Te refieres a esta tarifa?

48 meses me parecería imposible de colar a los clientes si no es ocultándolo directamente.


----------



## Good day (22 Abr 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Estoy buscándolo, y la de Jazztel (ahorro 100) pone en varios sitios que es sin permanencia (si compras móvil a plazos, permanencia 24 meses). ¿Te refieres a esta tarifa?
> 
> 48 meses me parecería imposible de colar a los clientes si no es ocultándolo directamente.



Cieerto 24 meses.

Mis disculpas.


----------



## tarrito (22 Abr 2013)

nadie comenta el subidón de Bankia :
... de 3.75 a 14.XX

:: :XX:


----------



## Tio Masclet (22 Abr 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Por cierto, Bankia hoy cotiza +9.000 aproximadamente. Tras la oferta 100 x 1.
> Para hacerle la foto.



Se comentó esta mañana.
Un paso más en la Gran Estafa.


----------



## Antiparras (22 Abr 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> nadie comenta el subidón de Bankia :
> ... de 3.75 a 14.XX
> 
> :: :XX:



y dentro de 3 meses se verán forzados a hacer otra operación acordeón, hasta el infinito y mas allá!!


----------



## Tio Masclet (22 Abr 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> nadie comenta el subidón de Bankia :
> ... de 3.75 a 14.XX
> 
> :: :XX:



Ya ve...........


----------



## J-Z (22 Abr 2013)

18% de nada ha caido, volverá a cotizar en cents


----------



## bertok (22 Abr 2013)

j-z dijo:


> 18% de nada ha caido, volverá a cotizar en cents



Quedan pendientes macro-ampliaciones que tumbarán el valor.

Suponiendo que la empresa fuera viable, ahora mismo debe valer menos de 20 céntimos.

::::::


----------



## juanfer (22 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El carbón no descansa. Verán como cuando el SP se ponga a corregir (que lo hará) es cuando se pongan a subir para al menos aliviar el descenso.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-abr-2013 at 16:06 ----------
> 
> ...



La traducción para dummys es que estan perdiendo cliente por centenares de miles. 

El problema es que una vez reduzcan su ebitda se le acabo el chollo, y el año que viene, tendran que desplegar el 4G con lo que le queda este año para ordenar a la vaca, y la vaca se esta muriendo, con el despliegue del 4G.

Si no fuera porque ahora el gap del eurostoxx 50 que se cerro el jueves, se ha abierto hacia abajo y se tiene que cerrar, seria interesante ponerse corto en TEF.


----------



## bertok (22 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Preparando la artillería pesada
> 
> 
> Telefónica amplía sus tarifas integradas con Movistar Fusión Cero por 34,9 euros - elEconomista.es



La nueva oferta de timofónica es una mierda. Parece que se da un paso adelante pero siempre se queda un poco detrás de los demás.

El establecimiento de llamada hunde esta tan "buen oferta" que nos presenta.

Que les den.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Abr 2013)

Mañana salen resultados de las manzanitas...


----------



## bertok (22 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> La traducción para dummys es que estan perdiendo cliente por centenares de miles.
> 
> El problema es que una vez reduzcan su ebitda se le acabo el chollo, y el año que viene, tendran que desplegar el 4G con lo que le queda este año para ordenar a la vaca, y la vaca se esta muriendo, con el despliegue del 4G.
> 
> Si no fuera porque ahora el gap del eurostoxx 50 que se cerro el jueves, se ha abierto hacia abajo y se tiene que cerrar, seria interesante ponerse corto en TEF.



Timofónica está muerta.

Su modelo de negocio es el de una financiera pero con cada vez menos dinero que mover.

GAME OVER.


----------



## juanfer (22 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Timofónica está muerta.
> 
> Su modelo de negocio es el de una financiera pero con cada vez menos dinero que mover.
> 
> GAME OVER.



Pensar en la encuesta de la EPA, todas las bajas a la SS que no son parados, son autonomos que casi seguro han cerrado, y ha quitado su internet de TEF.

Yo cada vez veo las redes 3G mas congestionadas y en cambio el ADSL va de cine, cuando antes era al reves.


----------



## ponzi (22 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> La nueva oferta de timofónica es una mierda. Parece que se da un paso adelante pero siempre se queda un poco detrás de los demás.
> 
> El establecimiento de llamada hunde esta tan "buen oferta" que nos presenta.
> 
> Que les den.



Las que son una patata son las ofertas de jazztel con un servicio técnico pésimo, para mi gusto el único competidor serio en adsl es orante y en móvil orange y yoigo






bertok dijo:


> Timofónica está muerta.
> 
> Su modelo de negocio es el de una financiera pero con cada vez menos dinero que mover.
> 
> GAME OVER.



Creo que te estas equivocando, Telefónica mueve 16.000 mill por su flujo de caja operaciones, es un negocio impresionante salvo por una pega su excesivo apalancamiento. Si al final dejan la deuda a 40000 mill terminará cotizando a 14-15 y mas de uno se echara las manos a la cabeza. No hay que perder la perspectiva, mira por cuanto han comprado Vodafone hace unas semanas y Telefónica mueve mas dinero que ellos.


https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/TEF/financials


----------



## ponzi (22 Abr 2013)

Ahora entiendo porque Parrot se desplomo hace pocos días...es mas fácil analizar productos sencillos como coca cola que empresas tecnologicas


http://www.eleconomista.es/ecomotor...un-poco-mas-cerca-el-sueno-de-Steve-Jobs.html


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Abr 2013)

A IBM le han pegado un buen mordisco días antes

Barbas, remojar

International Business Machines Corp.: NYSE:IBM quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Abr 2013)

En las _news_ "comienza la semana con optimismo en las bolsas"...


----------



## ponzi (22 Abr 2013)

De esta no se libra ni el deutsche bank


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=415859



http://www.diarioabierto.es/118697/...ra-unas-perdidas-de-100-000-millones-de-euros

Como se pueden perder 100.000 mill, analizar un mastodonte como este es casi un acto de fe.


----------



## ponzi (22 Abr 2013)

Alaaa venga como nos sobra el dinero porque no lo regalamos? el año que viene ya puestos pues que nos pongan un iva al 50% y un irpf al 40% para todo el mundo..

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=415823


----------



## bertok (22 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Pensar en la encuesta de la EPA, todas las bajas a la SS que no son parados, son autonomos que casi seguro han cerrado, y ha quitado su internet de TEF.
> 
> Yo cada vez veo las redes 3G mas congestionadas y en cambio el ADSL va de cine, cuando antes era al reves.



Estos gañanes me recuerda a El corte Inglés.

Tienen sus días contados. La batalla de precios para no quedarse sin cuota de mercado, hará que se desplome su EBITDA.

A partir de ahí, será una empresa del montón y nunca podrá justificar una capitalización mayor de 30.000 millones de aureliatos.

---------- Post added 22-abr-2013 at 20:19 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Las que son una patata son las ofertas de jazztel con un servicio técnico pésimo, para mi gusto el único competidor serio en adsl es orante y en móvil orange y yoigo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ponzi, conocí bien este dinosaurio y mantengo buenos amigos en puestos interesantes. 

Comienza a entrar agua.

Piensa que a TEF le va a pasar lo mismo que a DTE cuando comenzó a perder cuota de mercado ..... sólo que más de 10 años después.

---------- Post added 22-abr-2013 at 20:22 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Las que son una patata son las ofertas de jazztel con un servicio técnico pésimo, para mi gusto el único competidor serio en adsl es orante y en móvil orange y yoigo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los buenos negocios de grandes compañías los reconoce el mercado rápidamente. Este dinosaurio lleva cayendo años y años.

Las manos fuertes saben muy bien que el EBITDA no es sostenible. Hay decenas de analistas muy cualificados que tienen perfectamente diseñados y analizados los escenarios futuros de TEF y en base a eso operan muchas manos fuertes.

No voy a ser el apóstol de Anti-TEF, tan sólo recomiendo cierta prudencia al menos hasta que la veas en los 6-7 aureliatos ::


----------



## ponzi (22 Abr 2013)

Orfidio dijo:


> !!!Atención que no son 1600 euros, si no mucho más¡¡ Los de Alerta Digital creo que se han quedado muy cortos...
> 
> - Ayuda para proyecto productivo en destino: *Mínimo 1000 € - Máximo 5000 €*
> 
> ...



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weMfQGVFEKQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## LCIRPM (22 Abr 2013)

¿Es posible que el nikkey haya subido un 50% en 5 meses mientras estabamos esperando el guano?


----------



## grillo35 (22 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Timofónica está muerta.
> 
> Su modelo de negocio es el de una financiera pero con cada vez menos dinero que mover.
> 
> GAME OVER.




Pues los chicos de Bestinver la acaban de meter en su cartera nacional despues de 10 años de castigo...:


----------



## paulistano (22 Abr 2013)

Aquí sabemos esperar.....de hecho llevamos esperando el guano desde el año pasado....

¿Habéis visto el IBEX 35? Febrero 2013: Su os vai a kagar, cresting everyday y el jatopo sin papertladin y sin acertar.( 1 2 3 4 5 ... Última página)


¿Habeis visto el IBEX...? !!! 2012, noviembre !!!, lo que no ocurrió en octubre ni septiembre. ( 1 2 3 4 5 ... Última página)


¿Habeis visto el IBEX...? !!! Octubre 2012 !!!, El santuario de las gacelas ( 1 2 3 4 5 ... Última página)


¿Habeis visto el IBEX...? septiembre 2012, el mes de las risas ( 1 2 3 4 5 ... Última página)


Así hasta Octubre estaremos....::


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Abr 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿Es posible que el nikkey haya subido un 50% en 5 meses mientras estabamos esperando el guano?



Impresora de billetes a tope...

Y no hay más.


----------



## bertok (22 Abr 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿Es posible que el nikkey haya subido un 50% en 5 meses mientras estabamos esperando el guano?



Pero el yen se ha devaluado una barbaridad.

No es lo comido por lo servido pero casi.

Son unos trileros.


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Estos gañanes me recuerda a El corte Inglés.
> 
> Tienen sus días contados. La batalla de precios para no quedarse sin cuota de mercado, hará que se desplome su EBITDA.
> 
> ...




Estaba haciendo el catch up del hilo y casi me corro leyendo y leyendo sobre TimoF. Es uno de mis hobbies.

Saco el hacha de guerra.

Les voy a contar el por qué TimoF está sobreviviendo:
Simplemente porque tienen un continente entero que está en la fase de España a la muerte de tito Franco. En Latinoamérica han ganado años de buchaca.

Pero están heridos de muerte porque no saben innovar o al menos al nivel de sus competidores en precio o de sus competidores en servicios implementados a modo de modelo de negocio en red.

Viven de las cuotas de abono (un cuarto de sus ingresos) y de los establecimientos de llamada (otro tanto). Y parten de una situación de una rentabilidad fuera de mercado que el mero hecho de igualarse con sus competidores para simplemente competir .... es un tiro en el pie.

Son muy malos. No saben ni son conscientes de que no saben. Siguen instalados en el reglamente impuesto por el Estado y eso en el mundo global no funciona.

Desde la perspectiva de los resultados, seguirán ordeñando la vaca porque son ese es el perfil de sus ejecutivos. No tengan ninguna duda que cuanto más ganen en el corto plazo, más hipotecarán su futuro.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Abr 2013)

Jur Jur

La estación de Sol y la línea 2 del Metro de Madrid se llamará Vodafone - elEconomista.es


----------



## LCIRPM (23 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Impresora de billetes a tope...
> 
> Y no hay más.



Pero cuando lo han anunciado ya estaba casi aquí.

---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 00:08 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Pero el yen se ha devaluado una barbaridad.
> 
> No es lo comido por lo servido pero casi.
> 
> Son unos trileros.



Sí pero haber pillado un fondo que cubriera el riesgo divisa habría sido laostia.

Y hablando de la guerra de divisas ¿Estan los productos japoneses más baratos?


----------



## FranR (23 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Estaba haciendo el catch up del hilo y casi me corro leyendo y leyendo sobre TimoF. Es uno de mis hobbies.
> 
> Saco el hacha de guerra.
> 
> ...











No diga eso que entonces parece que sus ejecutivos lo están haciendo bien. En el ciclo de vida del producto el vaca se ordeña... el problema es que no se ve venir un producto estrella que lo sustituya y la vaca pronto será perro. ::


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Estos gañanes me recuerda a El corte Inglés.
> 
> Tienen sus días contados. La batalla de precios para no quedarse sin cuota de mercado, hará que se desplome su EBITDA.
> 
> ...



Pues a mi los números no me dicen eso, no compares un negocio con margenes de risa como ECI con un pepino como Telefónica que se mete un 10%-12% de margen neto. Los informes de los analistas de bancos son de risa, recomiendan comprar en máximos y vender en mínimos. El único problema que tiene Telefónica es su deuda y eso es algo solucionable, no les veras ni quebrar ni cotizar por debajo de 5.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Abr 2013)

En estos días los usanos se pueden marcar una vela escombro para el deleite de las hordas bajistas del hilo...

¿Quizás mañana o pasado?

Resultados de las Manzanitas mañana...


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (23 Abr 2013)

¿Y los datos de facturación donde se pueden ver? Usáis datos del.registro mercantil? Se que son públicos y hay empresas que te lo facilitan sin tener que ir, ¿habéis usado alguna vez?


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Estaba haciendo el catch up del hilo y casi me corro leyendo y leyendo sobre TimoF. Es uno de mis hobbies.
> 
> Saco el hacha de guerra.
> 
> ...



A 14 la veras y de los pelos te tiraras


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> ¿Y los datos de facturación donde se pueden ver? Usáis datos del.registro mercantil? Se que son públicos y hay empresas que te lo facilitan sin tener que ir, ¿habéis usado alguna vez?



Los documentos del registro mercantil son mas bien para rastrear aquellas empresas que no son cotizadas (bar de la esquina....) si quieres mirar la facturación de una empresa cotizada en internet tienes esa información gratis además en España todos esos documentos por ley tienen que ser entregados en la CNMV. Que quieres saber?


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (23 Abr 2013)

Sólo enredar un.poco , jeje


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> No diga eso que entonces parece que sus ejecutivos lo están haciendo bien. En el ciclo de vida del producto el vaca se ordeña... el problema es que no se ve venir un producto estrella que lo sustituya y la vaca pronto será perro. ::



Su perdición es que son farmers y no hunters. Sin embargo, Google son puros hunters.


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2013)

Si es cotizada usa la CNMV o business week,reuters,morningstar y si no es cotizada con el cif puedes pasarte por el registro y pagaras en función de las hojas que saques o puedes darte de alta en alguna pagina tipo einforma y pagar por cada informe que pidas al registro.


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2013)

Aquí lo tienes en gráfica...ingresos, beneficio


https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/TEF/financials


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A 14 la veras y de los pelos te tiraras



Seguro que la veremos ahí y más incluso. Pero en el largo plazo o se convierte en una mera utility o se va al guano. Siempre ganará dinero a costa de la regulación de la CMT.

Pero es una puta mierda como empresa. Es como decir que el Estado es una empresa de la ostia porque obliga a que sus clientes (ciudadanos) les paguemos religiosamente (impuestos). Eso se acaba porque no se puede estar a costa de los clientes. Hay que estar "para" los clientes.


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Su perdición es que son farmers y no hunters. Sin embargo, Google son puros hunters.



Oiga yo veo Coca cola y sigue vendiendo lo mismo desde hace mas de un siglo y no parece que la gente se canse. Y las comunicaciones cada vez van a mas y si te fijas si justas el gasto en móvil+adsl+fijo hoy en día las familias gastan mil veces mas en telefonía que hace una década y no le quiero decir si lo comparamos con hace dos decadas


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Abr 2013)

jo jo

https://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ%3ANFLX&ei=d7x1UYiVBuf3wAOoBg

+24%

0.31$ vs $0.13 estimado ......... pufff


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Seguro que la veremos ahí y más incluso. Pero en el largo plazo o se convierte en una mera utility o se va al guano. Siempre ganará dinero a costa de la regulación de la CMT.
> 
> Pero es una puta mierda como empresa. Es como decir que el Estado es una empresa de la ostia porque obliga a que sus clientes (ciudadanos) les paguemos religiosamente (impuestos). Eso se acaba porque no se puede estar a costa de los clientes. Hay que estar "para" los clientes.



Para el largo plazo solo me preocupa lo que haga su director financiero, si sigue como hasta ahora reduciendo deuda sobrevibiran y además saldrán fortalecidos.


----------



## FranR (23 Abr 2013)

Movistar un pequeño detalle, pero muy importante:

Los comerciales por teléfono todos sabemos que tienen un argumentario de ventas, con sus diagramas de flujo y salidas para todo (alguno he diseñado).

El tema es que hay compañías que su argumentario debe tener en su primer nivel una salida directa, es decir, largar al cliente potencial amablemente diciendo que más adelante si no le importa volverán a llamar y eso dice mucho a favor de una campaña de fidelización de clientes.

Cual es la respuesta que nos da salida directa: "Pertenezco a Movistar Fusión". 

Detalles que parecen insignificantes, pero tirando hacia arriba nos brinda interesantes conclusiones.

Fusión ha creado una amplia masa de clientes, que ahora deberán mantener y ampliar, esperemos sus nuevas campañas para cuando se cumplan las primeras permanencias.

Barrera de Entrada fuerte, al menos debemos darle ese mérito al Product Manager que lo ha diseñado, ideado....


----------



## Antiparras (23 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> La nueva oferta de timofónica es una mierda. Parece que se da un paso adelante pero siempre se queda un poco detrás de los demás.
> 
> El establecimiento de llamada hunde esta tan "buen oferta" que nos presenta.
> 
> Que les den.



pues si la nueva oferta le parece cara le diré que yo estoy pagando 65,19€ a timofonica por el tlf. fijo (incluye 500minutos a moviles en fines de samana, que a penas uso)+ 50 megas de internet.

No hay ningún otro proveedor de fibra por mi zona y los 10mb se me quedan cortos pues algunos dias tengo que trabajar desde casa. 782 eurapios al año la tontería + el contrato del movil que minimo son 6€+iva de orange=870€/año y no me dan ni silla en el consejo de administración ni una mísera stock option ::


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Oiga yo veo Coca cola y sigue vendiendo lo mismo desde hace mas de un siglo y no parece que la gente se canse. Y las comunicaciones cada vez van a mas y si te fijas si justas el gasto en móvil+adsl+fijo hoy en día las familias gastan mil veces mas en telefonía que hace una década y no le quiero decir si lo comparamos con hace dos decadas



You are wrong!!!!

Coca Cola tiene una barrera de entrada que no tiene TimoF: su secreto industrial. Y no depende de un servicio posventa.

El ARPU de TimoF ha bajado en los últimos años. Hay que fijarse en que el resto de países tienden a una situación al estilo la de España por madurez.

Es muy sencillo de ejemplarizar. En el momento que por regulación han hecho aparición los competidores ..... la cuota de mercado y los márgenes han empezado a caer. Perder 10 puntos de margen significa tener que lograr un crecimiento del 10% en los ingresos a los mismos clientes para lograr el mismo beneficio en términos de euro. Eso es incompatible con un ARPU decreciente.
Una empresa que tiene un ebitda del 60% es una gran compañía. La misma empresa con un ebitda del 30% sigue siendo una compañía muy rentable pero VALE LA MITAD EN BOLSA en múltiplos sobre beneficios a grosso modo. Ese es el gran problema de TimoF.

Por cierto, la presencia en nuevos mercados y los amplios ebitdas de TimoF son fruto de la deuda generada a base de compras a golpe de talonario. La deuda hay que pagarla.

---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 01:46 ----------




vmmp29 dijo:


> jo jo
> 
> https://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ%3ANFLX&ei=d7x1UYiVBuf3wAOoBg
> 
> ...



Es el ejemplo de un modelo de negocio que estaba en cuestión y con previsión de irse al guano y por arte de bilibirloque vuelve a tener futuro para los inversores. Automáticamente entra el dinero y los resultados comienzan a forzar la cotización sobre múltiplos de beneficios.

Es muy parecido a lo que va a pasar en Gamesa. Pasará de pensarse que iba a quebrar a empezar a asomar la cabeza y dispararse. Subirá muchos euros a nivel de precio por acción y cuando lo haga, desharemos la posición ante la llegada masiva del gacelerío. Por cierto, es lo que sucede en First Solar en donde entra dinero a espuertas y en donde los cierres de cortos lo llevarán por encima de 100, sí 100.

---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 01:47 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Para el largo plazo solo me preocupa lo que haga su director financiero, si sigue como hasta ahora reduciendo deuda sobrevi*b*iran y además saldrán fortalecidos.



Los hay que cuando hablan de TimoF se excitan demasiado ::

Supongo que su apología a semejante panda de castuzos extorsionadores de los dineros de los abuelos .... estará respaldada por una inversión importe, ok?.


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> You are wrong!!!!
> 
> Coca Cola tiene una barrera de entrada que no tiene TimoF: su secreto industrial. Y no depende de un servicio posventa.
> 
> ...



No son lo mismo pero fíjate como un mismo producto puede permanecer décadas sin inmutarse.Telefónica con dos años sin dividendos dejaria la deuda a un nivel bastante aceptable. Estáis subestimando sus activos


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Movistar un pequeño detalle, pero muy importante:
> 
> Los comerciales por teléfono todos sabemos que tienen un argumentario de ventas, con sus diagramas de flujo y salidas para todo (alguno he diseñado).
> 
> ...



Exacto pero ha sido un deporte de mucho riesgo porque han lamidado margen en los clientes vía canibalización para incrementar las ventas (menor ebitda % en definitiva). Sé de buena tinta que hace meses que superaron el break-even del efecto de canibalización pero tienen que considerar que también hay un margen hacia un retroceso porque la competencia se ajustará (se conforman con márgenes más ajustados porque para ellos ya en sí supone incrementar sus márgenes) y lo mismo con el tiempo deshacen el break-even.

En definitiva, es un ejemplo magnífico de cómo la competencia achuchando obliga a que los precios, para deleite del consumidor, retroceden.

De lo que nadie se va a librar es del penoso servicio que ofrecen y de los sustos que aparecen cuando uno quiere prescindir de sus servicios.

Pero ..... siempre habrá un tiraflechas amable al otro lado de la línea de atención al cliente.

Los que conocemos bien cómo funciona TimoF por dentro, sabemos que cada día es peor empresa, peor inversión y peor referente. De momento Google ya va a por su tercera ciudad FTTH con oferta gratuita de 5M con caudal asegurado (la de 10M de TimoF no tiene el caudal asegurado).

---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 01:59 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> No son lo mismo pero fíjate como un mismo producto puede permanecer décadas sin inmutarse.Telefónica con dos años sin dividendos dejaria la deuda a un nivel bastante aceptable. Estáis subestimando sus activos



Yo lo que estoy separando es su devenir en bolsa con su supervivencia en el largo plazo.

Financieramente está en retroceso pero seguirá ganando mucho dinero porque tiene a muchos clientes pillados por las pelotas o por su propia ignorancia. Al igual que hay peña que tiene cantidades ingentes de dinero en la cuenta corriente (hay más en cuentas corrientes que en depósitos) hay peña a tutiplen con servicios de TimoF.

Chico, de verdad que Gilpérez lo va a dejar como un erial y luego no va a haber por dónde cogerlo. De momento, dicho por un directivo de nivel allí, están muy preocupados porque tienen que buscar nuevos nichos de mercado ya que no hay futuro (solo una protección efímera en el tiempo) laminando el ebitda que ya tienen.


----------



## holgazan (23 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No son lo mismo pero fíjate como un mismo producto puede permanecer décadas sin inmutarse.*Telefónica con dos años sin dividendos dejaria la deuda a un nivel bastante aceptable*. Estáis subestimando sus activos



Dos años sin dividendo. :8:

Alierta: no le hagas caso a Ponzi, que es una mala persona.


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2013)

Alguien se ha fijado que las elecciones alemanas son la tercera semana del mes de septiembre, justo coinciden con los vencimientos de los derivados. El día que afloren los muertos que esconden los lander el catacrock se oirá desde marte. 


http://www.elconfidencial.com/econo...gencias-de-capital-que-las-espanolas-119034/#


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2013)

holgazan dijo:


> Dos años sin dividendo. :8:
> 
> Alierta: no le hagas caso a Ponzi, que es una mala persona.



Es mirar por la viabilidad del negocio, quitar varios dividendos puede significar que en unos años en vez de cotizar a 7-9 cotice a 14-16


----------



## tarrito (23 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Alguien se ha fijado que las elecciones alemanas son la tercera semana del mes de septiembre, justo coinciden con los vencimientos de los derivados. El día que afloren los muertos que esconden los lander el catacrock se oirá desde marte.



y después de septiembre ... viene ... :fiufiu:

:XX:


----------



## juanfer (23 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Alguien se ha fijado que las elecciones alemanas son la tercera semana del mes de septiembre, justo coinciden con los vencimientos de los derivados. El día que afloren los muertos que esconden los lander el catacrock se oirá desde marte.
> 
> 
> http://www.elconfidencial.com/econo...gencias-de-capital-que-las-espanolas-119034/#



Bueno ya saben que octubre ese es el mes preferido del foro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo me fiaría poco de esas datos:


 Sólo incluyen 10 años
¿Cuál es el error?


---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 08:39 ----------

En las _news_ 200.000 ciudadanos (dicen de origen extranjero) se han ido de España (según las bajas en el censo).... 

¿Y los españoles?¿y los que no se dan de baja en el censo?

Imagino que serán más. Muchos más.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2013)

Gensanta el Albertito Garzón....

"En EEUU existe la FED que ayuda (sic) al gobierno prestándole dinero para crear puestos de empleo, de forma que el desempleo está en mínimos históricos. En cambio el BCE no presta ahogando a las economías periférica...."

En fin, aparte de no tener ni puta idea de la evolución del desempleo en USA, esta gente lo arregla todo igual. Imprimiendo. :ouch:


----------



## hombre-mosca (23 Abr 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Porque hay esa diferencia entre meses?
> Parece que Abril se lleva la palma.



Y por que no ?

Las correlaciones entre indices tienen variaciones no? comparar DJ con IBEX es como comparar manzanas y peras.

Por cierto la mayor diferencia no es Abril, es Enero con -1,21-1,10 = -2,31%

Vamos esa grafica es, cuando menos para reirse.

Paragrafeando esos pensadores, denme muchos datos y hare las estadisticas que ustedes deseen.


----------



## LCIRPM (23 Abr 2013)

Sell in May .....

.
.
.
.

y mira el año pasado.


----------



## Norske (23 Abr 2013)

Abril suele ser un buen mes en bolsa americana por dos motivos: 

1) temporada de resultados del primer trimestre (relativo, claro)
2) entrada de dinero en fondos de pensiones EEUU con efecto fiscal retroactivo al año anterior (mucho más determinante)


----------



## hombre-mosca (23 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo me fiaría poco de esas datos:
> 
> 
> Sólo incluyen 10 años
> ...



Cual es la correlacion peras/manzanas, digo ..... variacion porcentual IBEX/DJ ciudadanos que se dan de baja en el censo?.

Piraton, no me vaya en esa direccion, que me habia caido bien. Y por ello le posteo las mas/mejores boobies del universo .... curiosamente creadas por humanos y por gente que hace peliculas para niños.


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Gensanta el Albertito Garzón....
> 
> "En EEUU existe la FED que ayuda (sic) al gobierno prestándole dinero para crear puestos de empleo, de forma que el desempleo está en mínimos históricos. En cambio el BCE no presta ahogando a las economías periférica...."
> 
> En fin, aparte de no tener ni puta idea de la evolución del desempleo en USA, esta gente lo arregla todo igual. Imprimiendo. :ouch:



este no era uno de los "lideres" del 15m 

que protestaba contra el estado


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Cual es la correlacion peras/manzanas, digo ..... variacion porcentual IBEX/DJ ciudadanos que se dan de baja en el censo?.
> 
> Piraton, no me vaya en esa direccion, que me habia caido bien. Y por ello le posteo las mas/mejores boobies del universo .... curiosamente creadas por humanos y por gente que hace peliculas para niños.
> 
> ...



Decía que esas estadística no valen un mojón. Que el que se va, es raroque lo declare en el censo. Que fácilmente en España se han ido no 200k, sino >1M de personas. Y todo lo que ello implica no es nada halagüeño (deuda por habitante, bajada de consumo, menor recaudación, pensiones atpc...)

(Pudiera ser que le confundiese que aparezcan los dos post juntos. Las quejas a calopez  )


----------



## hombre-mosca (23 Abr 2013)

Pero le falta el tanks a la Jessica Rabbit


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Pero le falta el tanks a la Jessica Rabbit



Pero es que yo, aparte de gustarme más lo natural, soy más de micky mouse que de roger rabbit....



Spoiler


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Abr 2013)

no me compares a minnie mouse con Jessica Rabbit, po favorrrrr....
la juventud es una enfermedad que se cura con los años, no te preocupes.


----------



## Burbujilimo (23 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero es que yo, aparte de gustarme más lo natural, soy más de micky mouse que de roger rabbit....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Acaba usted de hipnotizarme...


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Abr 2013)

alguien sabe algo del señor ZULOMAN?, queria preguntarle sobre un tema de zulos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> no me compares a minnie mouse con Jessica Rabbit, po favorrrrr....
> la juventud es una enfermedad que se cura con los años, no te preocupes.



Pero abra el spoiler por Dios!!!!!!!!!!! ::


----------



## garpie (23 Abr 2013)

post erróneo


----------



## Krim (23 Abr 2013)

¿Algún comentario sobre el peponismo? ¿Se acerca la coronación de FranR?


----------



## hombre-mosca (23 Abr 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Algún comentario sobre el peponismo? ¿Se acerca la coronación de FranR?



Estamos en zona de Distribucion (vease posts de claca y sus "historias", muy bien documentadas en algun que otro post -thanks claca-). Corto plazo es lo que hay, o lo juegas o te quedas fuera (trinchera).


----------



## FranR (23 Abr 2013)

Buenas, nos la jugamos en 8.138-8.176 (c)

8.074-8.138 cp 

Con escapadas bajistas en 8.038 (Soporte fuerte ahora mismo)

Objetivos a tener en cuenta: 8.272-8.292


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Abr 2013)

Adalid del peponismo nos enseña el camino de esta nuestra ESPAÑA peponica:


----------



## FranR (23 Abr 2013)

Me da a mi que alguno va cargado hasta las trancas desde los 78xx ::


----------



## sinnombrex (23 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> alguien sabe algo del señor ZULOMAN?, queria preguntarle sobre un tema de zulos.



Parece ser que haya podido cambiar de nick por owneante, pero no te lo puedo asegurar porque en algunos post lo niega. Pero son al mas puro estilo zuloman.


----------



## hombre-mosca (23 Abr 2013)

Me esta dado la risa tonta (Mr FranR) por el flujo de capital que hubo hacia el DAX desde los problemas "islenios". Cargados ... hasta las trancas ... y mucho mas .... es lo que tiene el "mantenimiento de capital". Las noticias "ejpain" "jeuropean" und "jerman" son muchos caracteres que transminitir. Como le diria yo ... de momento en el DAX hay que sufrir por seguridad.... ya me entiende Vd-.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Abr 2013)

Pueden rechinar dientes en estos días como se pongan a guanear en USA

que traeran las manzanitas


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Abr 2013)

En USA saben que es el guaneo?

Verde, alli lo ven todo verde.


----------



## FranR (23 Abr 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Me esta dado la risa tonta (Mr FranR) por el flujo de capital que hubo hacia el DAX desde los problemas "islenios". Cargados ... hasta las trancas ... y mucho mas .... es lo que tiene el "mantenimiento de capital". Las noticias "ejpain" "jeuropean" und "jerman" son muchos caracteres que transminitir. Como le diria yo ... de momento en el DAX hay que sufrir por seguridad.... ya me entiende Vd-.



El dax ha pegado una barrida bestial, rompiendo las previsiones del otro Fran, habrá que estar atentos a la resistencia que dijo que se estaba formando.

En IBEX y SP si ha marcado bien el tempo con error de unos puntos.

Lo que habrá que estar es atento al SP para salir como alma que lleva el diablo en cuanto se vean salir por patas a los grandes.

Edit: Ahora mismo están algo rojillos, habrá que ver la apertura como giren al verde la peponada puede ser de órdago.


----------



## juanfer (23 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Me da a mi que alguno va cargado hasta las trancas desde los 78xx ::



A mi me da que al ibex aun le queda una bajadita a los 76XX antes de la esperada subida.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> El dax ha pegado una barrida bestial, rompiendo las previsiones del otro Fran, habrá que estar atentos a la resistencia que dijo que se estaba formando.
> 
> En IBEX y SP si ha marcado bien el tempo con error de unos puntos.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerto

Lo malo es que los resultados de Apple son al cierre, y van a hacer filigranas hasta el cierre me temo...


----------



## FranR (23 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> A mi me da que al ibex aun le queda una bajadita a los 76XX antes de la esperada subida.



Pues a saltar en los 8.038-7979 y preparamos de nuevo la artillería.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Abr 2013)

El dax tiene una pinta de tener el punto de nieve al caer que no puede con ella. Pasado el vencimiento ha caido rapido y facil hasta la zona donde antes se jugo la subida. Y ahora los chicharros hasta se le han escapado. 

Todo eso con unos USA en su pauta de querer romper un par de huevos mas para tener un bizcocho bien grande que meter al horno.
Cada dia creo mas firmemente que veremos un guano homerico del estilo 50-60% caidas en las bolsas en no mas de año y medio. Y eso que llevo un par de dias sin leer al sargento.


----------



## FranR (23 Abr 2013)

Yo veo las caídas, tal como dije a principio de año. Pero el primer semestre lo sigo viendo pepónico.

De momento, hemos tenido dos asaltos a los 8700 pre-nuevemiles, uno más que sea el definitivo y que llegue el apocalipsis, donde entraremos de nuevo con todo lo gordo buscando mínimos again.

---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 12:43 ----------

Cerca del peponian level 1


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Abr 2013)

El refranero español dice aquello de a la tercera va la vencida...pero el ibex muestra demasiada debilidad a segun que niveles. Yo las pocas personas que conozco con previsiones de mando medio alto en el suelo patrio no pronostican nada bueno. No se, yo no jugaria ese movimiento porque no veo yo al gacelerismo comprando en los 9000.

Anda mucha gente muy pillada en esos niveles, deseosos de soltar perdiendo las comiosiones.

PD: Si se ven sus 9400 le nombraremos Marques cargo que compartira con el CEO de OHL.


----------



## FranR (23 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El refranero español dice aquello de a la tercera va la vencida...pero el ibex muestra demasiada debilidad a segun que niveles. Yo las pocas personas que conozco con previsiones de mando medio alto en el suelo patrio no pronostican nada bueno. No se, yo no jugaria ese movimiento porque no veo yo al gacelerismo comprando en los 9000.
> 
> Anda mucha gente muy pillada en esos niveles, deseosos de soltar perdiendo las comiosiones.
> 
> PD: Si se ven sus 9400 le *nombraremos Marques* cargo que compartira con el CEO de OHL.




[YOUTUBE]7smjwuV6-c4[/YOUTUBE]

Marquez de Cadaquez, gran miembro del selecto club creado por el Doctor Julio Iglesias Puga. (GCDC) ::


----------



## ghkghk (23 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El refranero español dice aquello de a la tercera va la vencida...pero el ibex muestra demasiada debilidad a segun que niveles. Yo las pocas personas que conozco con previsiones de mando medio alto en el suelo patrio no pronostican nada bueno. No se, yo no jugaria ese movimiento porque no veo yo al gacelerismo comprando en los 9000.
> 
> *Anda mucha gente muy pillada en esos niveles, deseosos de soltar perdiendo las comiosiones.
> *
> PD: Si se ven sus 9400 le nombraremos Marques cargo que compartira con el CEO de OHL.




Esa me la sé. Venderán palmando comisiones, los grandes la subirán hasta donde les dé la gana, el BdE, UE y BCE darán noticias extraordinarias sobre la recuperación de la economía. Las gacelas maldecirán su suerte y comprarán al calor de las noticias en los 9.000... Y se volverán a quedar pilladas dos años más.


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Abr 2013)

1. TEF va camino de ser una telefonica diferente a la q conocemos, pero eso no quiere decir q sea mejor o peor.... sera diferente......y mas pequeña.... tendra menos beneficio, menos tamaño, margenes mas ajustados.......... ahora al menos sus precios si estan mas ajustados...... ya no son tan "lorealistas" y estan buscando nuevos nichos (moviles con firefox como sistema operativo)

estoy de acuerdo con ponzi, un año o dos mas sin pagar dividendo dejarian la deuda bajita y a la compañia niquelada

2. la estadistica del INE tiene truco, no es q los doscientos mil q faltan sean extranjeros retornados ...... es un descenso de 200.000 en el censo...... pero de primeras cuesta darse cuenta q muchos extranjeros del censo anterior en este ya aparecen como españoles..... seguramente el descenso sea 50% españoles emigrados -50% inmigrantes retornados

3. sigo pensando pese a las subidas q estamos bajistas, pero en los proximos dias se vera si viene un rejon rojo como dice pepitoria o el potrismo va a llegar


----------



## locojaen (23 Abr 2013)

pipoapipo dijo:


> 2. la estadistica del INE tiene truco, no es q los doscientos mil q faltan sean extranjeros retornados ...... es un descenso de 200.000 en el censo...... pero de primeras cuesta darse cuenta q muchos extranjeros del censo anterior en este ya aparecen como españoles..... seguramente el descenso sea 50% españoles emigrados -50% inmigrantes retornados



En la pasada campaña de navidades llegaron a los registros mercantiles unos paquetitos con más de 200k expedientes de nacionalidades y una nota:
"aquí os endosamos unos expedientes de solicitud de nacionalización que llevan atascados desde 2008, por favor, resolverlos antes del 31/12, estamos desbordados" (Gallardón os quiere)...

tal vez eso tenga que ver... por decirlo de alguna manera se resolvieron MUY rápido...ahora somos unos pocos apañoles más...


----------



## paulistano (23 Abr 2013)

locojaen dijo:


> En la pasada campaña de navidades llegaron a los registros mercantiles unos paquetitos con más de 200k expedientes de nacionalidades y una nota:
> "aquí os endosamos unos expedientes de solicitud de nacionalización que llevan atascados desde 2008, por favor, resolverlos antes del 31/12, estamos desbordados" (Gallardón os quiere)...
> 
> tal vez eso tenga que ver... por decirlo de alguna manera se resolvieron MUY rápido...ahora somos unos pocos apañoles más...



Y según me han dicho quedan 420.000 expedientes que van a tramitar los señores notariosienso:


----------



## LOLO08 (23 Abr 2013)

Las gamusinas van por buen camino...asalto a los 3e. en breve


----------



## paulistano (23 Abr 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Las gamusinas van por buen camino...asalto a los 3e. en breve



Se atacaron los 2,80 hace unas semanas.....nos despiojamos bajando hasta 2,56 y otra vez al ataque....si se da la escapada alcista rompeculos bajista los 3 nos los pulimos en esta semana8:


----------



## ghkghk (23 Abr 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Se atacaron los 2,80 hace unas semanas.....nos despiojamos bajando hasta 2,56 y otra vez al ataque....si se da la escapada alcista rompeculos bajista los 3 nos los pulimos en esta semana8:



Yo llevo 2.700 títulos desde los 2.45 o así y en la "despiojada", casi en mínimos, se me escaparon 3.000 más por 2 décimas de céntimo de euro


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Abr 2013)

Que bonito

Todo parece ideal para un peponian hoy...de hecho, si lo hace, como dice FranR se llevan de calle los 1600 y más en USA

pero como no lo haga, pueden caer velas como mocos rojos de 3% e incluso más.


----------



## paulistano (23 Abr 2013)

Algunos estamos contentos....


----------



## locojaen (23 Abr 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Las gamusinas van por buen camino...asalto a los 3e. en breve


----------



## Krim (23 Abr 2013)

Ufff, ¿De verdad creeis que sería sano buscar el objetivo en la sesión de hoy? Sería un 3% de subida, se me antoja excesivo.


----------



## mataresfacil (23 Abr 2013)

Hola, que tal os va, hace tiempo que no entraba en el hilo pero viendo lo de hoy pues queria ver el trajin.

Hay algo que no me cuadra, por un lado el peponazo se esta dando porque estamos acumulando sin parar una cantidad de deuda increible, como si los mercados nos fuesen a dejar secos mañana, eso si, a precio bajo, bueno, segun se mire.

Por otro lado las comoditis a la baja, y el petroleo con bajadas casi descontroladas por debajo de los 100. 

Algo huele a podrido, muchisimo cuidado con el petroleo, como se desplome puede caer una ostia de mucho cuidado.

Suerte en esos mundos de dios.


----------



## Jose (23 Abr 2013)

locojaen dijo:


>



calla, calla no me las asustes..
Yo llevo 25000 acciones compradas a un precio medio de 3€, imagínate que cara tenía cuando las vi pasar por 1€. 8:

Hay que tener paciencia.
Saludos,


----------



## amago45 (23 Abr 2013)

GAM a por los €2.80 ... ...
FIRST ROUND !!! !!!

Hay 55.000 en venta a 2.80 ... superando esto el límite es el cielo XDD

Edito: alguien compró las 55.000 ... ¿gato? :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2013)

*Pelo Duro* en las news!!!!


:XX: :XX:


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2013)

pipoapipo dijo:


> 1. TEF va camino de ser una telefonica diferente a la q conocemos, pero eso no quiere decir q sea mejor o peor.... sera diferente......y mas pequeña.... tendra menos beneficio, menos tamaño, margenes mas ajustados.......... ahora al menos sus precios si estan mas ajustados...... ya no son tan "lorealistas" y estan buscando nuevos nichos (moviles con firefox como sistema operativo)
> 
> *estoy de acuerdo con ponzi, un año o dos mas sin pagar dividendo dejarian la deuda bajita y a la compañia niquelada*
> 
> ...




.... y se volverán a empufar vía compras hasta que algo les salga mal y estén en problemas. Cuando falta capacidad de innovar y diferenciarse más allá de engañar a los abuelitos .... no se puede pretender tener éxito sostenible a base de talonario. Es cuestión de tiempo el meter la pata y quedarse atrapado.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (23 Abr 2013)

Esto tiene pinta de llenado de horno para cuando den el resultado de Apple tener un rico guanizado de fresa....


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2013)

Janus report:

No dirán que no hemos cantando el directo de FCC


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Abr 2013)

Ya solo faltan 22 sesiones como esta para llegar a los 17000 puntos. ESPAÑA puede.

PEPON ES ESPAÑOL.


----------



## hombre-mosca (23 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Janus report:
> 
> No dirán que no hemos cantando el directo de FCC



Mr. Janus ej que Usted juega en una liga que tiene muuuuucho peligro.

Las Carbonicas no las sigo, estuve hablando con algunas personas acerca de su futuro y me dijeron que a pesar de las posibilidades en el futuro por las nuevas aplicaciones del carbon... como que no, que las cantidades necesarias de carbon para esas aplicaciones eran tan bajas que no habria un cambio significativo en precios.

En cuanto a las solares ... para un inversor que juega a la "ruleta rusa" bien, pero el r/r es demasiado elevado. Mucho riesgo/Mucho beneficio.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Abr 2013)

Bueno mucho dividido entre mucho es poco.

Que dia llegara TEF a los 20 euros accion, Oracle of Madrid?


----------



## amago45 (23 Abr 2013)

GAM a por los €2.80 ... ...
SECOND ROUND !!! !!!

En el primero asalto se llegó a 2.803 ... y se volvió a 2.795


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Abr 2013)

Lo unico molesto del dia es que los gabachos suben mas que nosotros.


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Mr. Janus ej que Usted juega en una liga que tiene muuuuucho peligro.
> 
> Las Carbonicas no las sigo, estuve hablando con algunas personas acerca de su futuro y me dijeron que a pesar de las posibilidades en el futuro por las nuevas aplicaciones del carbon... como que no, que las cantidades necesarias de carbon para esas aplicaciones eran tan bajas que no habria un cambio significativo en precios.
> 
> En cuanto a las solares ... para un inversor que juega a la "ruleta rusa" bien, pero el r/r es demasiado elevado. Mucho riesgo/Mucho beneficio.



En las solares el r/r es muy favorable porque para eso están los stops. Entrar ahí cuando no era el ciclo era perder dinero. Escuchen lo que dice la cinta, el dinero está entrando. Se pondrán de moda y se percibirán como valores seguros a los que acude toda la masa. Siempre ha sido así, el miedo impide hacer buenas inversiones.

El carbón es mucho carbón y hay que esperar a su momento que todavía no ha llegado. Es un tema de que una materia prima interese más que otras.

Lo de FCC es tirar a pichón parado. Capitalizaba 900 millones en bolsa y si bien es imposible acertar el mínimo .... se mete un tiro y si baja a 5 euros se mete otro tiro y si baja a 3 euros se mete otro tiro. La veremos nuevamente por encima de 20 euros por el trasvase de valor desde la deuda hacia el equity. FCC ha estado muy penalizada porque no han querido prescindir de ningún negocio (por ruinoso que sea). Ahora no les queda más remedio y lo harán para felicidad de sus accionistas. Dicho lo cual, sigue siendo una empresa arcaica y con una gestión sumamente castuza. Hay quien dice que Bejar va a remodelar completamente el cuadro directivo y que va a poner a gente joven y comprometida a los mandos del timón. Por ahí hay que empezar.

Yo ya no voy a insistir más, ahí tienen también a Gamesa que cuando estaba por 1,2 o menos .... estaba en la boca de todos hablando de quiebras etc..... y ahora parece que hasta gusta y muchos lo ven como un valor sano. Pues no, es una mierda que está recuperando porque se pasaron dos pueblos. Ahora toca subir porque el dinero entra y porque los que entraron tienen que ganar su talegada a costa de los que no entraron abajo por miedo y sí entrarán arriba por esa falsa sensación de seguridad que uno tiene cuando está a punto de ser enculado por un buen Pandoro Mandingus.


----------



## hombre-mosca (23 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En las solares el r/r es muy favorable porque para eso están los stops. Entrar ahí cuando no era el ciclo era perder dinero. Escuchen lo que dice la cinta, el dinero está entrando. Se pondrán de moda y se percibirán como valores seguros a los que acude toda la masa. Siempre ha sido así, el miedo impide hacer buenas inversiones.
> 
> El carbón es mucho carbón y hay que esperar a su momento que todavía no ha llegado. Es un tema de que una materia prima interese más que otras.
> 
> ...



En las solares es lo que digo. Le doy la razon, pero el que entre, que tenga cuidado. Estan montando una pseudo-burbuja 2.0 y hay que tener la cabeza fria cuando se entra (experiencia propia en burbuja 1.0 con muy buenos y malos resultados). En plan especulacion total (sin ningun tipo de base of course) Gamesa acabara siendo absorbida por alguna "grande" por cuestion de imagen "verde". Pero es que yo estaba con estas cosas (molinos y solares) desde los años 90 y he visto "demasiado" bueno y malo.

Mirese Nordex (molinos), aixtron(maquinas para hacer waffers para leds) desde los 90 hasta ahora. Beneficios (de ensueño) y brrrruuutales perdidas.

Resultado muy bueno, pero el estomago ha tenido sus mas y sus menos cuando juegas con cantidades importantes de dinero.

PD: Creo que todavia tengo orders de aixtron a 0,6 Eur.


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> En las solares es lo que digo. Le doy la razon, pero el que entre, que tenga cuidado. Estan montando una pseudo-burbuja 2.0 y hay que tener la cabeza fria cuando se entra (experiencia propia en burbuja 1.0 con muy buenos y malos resultados). En plan especulacion total (sin ningun tipo de base of course) Gamesa acabara siendo absorbida por alguna "grande" por cuestion de imagen "verde". Pero es que yo estaba con estas cosas (molinos y solares) desde los años 90 y he visto "demasiado" bueno y malo.
> 
> Mirese Nordex (molinos), aixtron(maquinas para hacer waffers para leds) desde los 90 hasta ahora. Beneficios (de ensueño) y brrrruuutales perdidas.
> 
> Resultado muy bueno, pero el estomago ha tenido sus mas y sus menos cuando juegas con cantidades importantes de dinero.




Es que se trata de estar en las subidas y protegerse de las bajadas con stops.

Tienen que aprender a invertir en bolsa sin saber el nombre del valor. El chart y la pauta de volumen para ver si es líquido es más que suficiente. Cuando un valor va a quebrar, no se preocupe que lo verá bajar como un cohete previamente. Luego se publican las noticias para que todos digamos "sialgoeraello".

La cinta lo dice todo, está todo escrito y las pautas de las series de precio no dejan de reflejar las actuaciones de los gacelones y los tiburones. Nada es casualidad en bolsa.


----------



## ghkghk (23 Abr 2013)

Jose dijo:


> calla, calla no me las asustes..
> Yo llevo 25000 acciones compradas a un precio medio de 3€, imagínate que cara tenía cuando las vi pasar por 1€. 8:
> 
> Hay que tener paciencia.
> Saludos,



Madre mia... Me parece que ahi hubo un poco de "de perdidos al rio". Enhorabuena por la recuperacion.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Bueno mucho dividido entre mucho es poco.
> 
> Que dia llegara TEF a los 20 euros accion, Oracle of Madrid?



Para mis dudas: quien es el Oracle de Madrid?. Tengo montón de peticiones  para él.

---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 16:06 ----------

Por cierto, pregunta para los evasores de capitales.

Cómo cohones se cambia la pila del digipass de ING LU?, o te envían otro bajo petición?.


----------



## ghkghk (23 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Para mis dudas: quien es el Oracle de Madrid?. Tengo montón de peticiones  para él.



Ponzi.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jose (23 Abr 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> GAM a por los €2.80 ... ...
> FIRST ROUND !!! !!!
> 
> Hay 55.000 en venta a 2.80 ... superando esto el límite es el cielo XDD
> ...



Entre los 3 y 4 € entró un porrón de dinero pensando que ya se había tocado fondo.( Agosto de 2011- Febrero de 2012).
Luego el gran desplome de 23 Febrero de 2012.
A finales de año de 2012, cierre de cortos y los HF la dejan tranquila.

Va a costar un huevo pasar de estos niveles (3-4€) porque hay mucho dinero deseando salirse en esta zona , si lo consigue tal vez ...algún día 7,28€.( un par de años)

Yo no tengo prisa.

pero no pienses que va a subir como la espuma... va a ser un calvario.
saludos;


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Abr 2013)

OfM es Ponzi. Me vino nombrarlo asi por sus analisis fundamentalistas y contables. Ademas que siempre que puede intenta vendernos un libro de Wbufete, esto ultimo supongo porque trabaja en una editorial.

Ademas se ha comprado un bien inmueble en Madrid.


----------



## TenienteDan (23 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Para mis dudas: quien es el Oracle de Madrid?. Tengo montón de peticiones  para él.
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 16:06 ----------
> 
> ...



Es Ponzi hombre! parece mentira Janus...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ponzi.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



HONORABLE le ha contestado antes. Ya se sabe que los grandes millonarios siempre tienen la informacion antes.


Quizas vendiendo un paquete de GAM le quede para hacerse con el VLC, no?


----------



## hombre-mosca (23 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Es que se trata de estar en las subidas y protegerse de las bajadas con stops.
> 
> Tienen que aprender a invertir en bolsa sin saber el nombre del valor. El chart y la pauta de volumen para ver si es líquido es más que suficiente. Cuando un valor va a quebrar, no se preocupe que lo verá bajar como un cohete previamente. Luego se publican las noticias para que todos digamos "sialgoeraello".
> 
> La cinta lo dice todo, está todo escrito y las pautas de las series de precio no dejan de reflejar las actuaciones de los gacelones y los tiburones. Nada es casualidad en bolsa.



Exacto !!!. Aunque para los stops hay que aprender un poco y para los beneficios no ser (en algunos casos) demasiado avaricioso. Experiencia.


----------



## ghkghk (23 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> HONORABLE le ha contestado antes. Ya se sabe que los grandes millonarios siempre tienen la informacion antes.
> 
> 
> Quizas vendiendo un paquete de GAM le quede para hacerse con el VLC, no?



Deje, deje. Me gusta su estatus de "propiedad de todos los españoles via Bankia". Para aligerar la deudas a sus bolsillos, sé que la nacion esta de nuestro lado en el partido clave del domingo... Y eso me gusta.

Ahora estoy ahorrando para comprar los Atlanta Hawks. Tengo a mis abogados estudiando si la ley para inversores en EEUU te permite obtener el permiso de residencia si compras una franquicia...

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> OfM es Ponzi. Me vino nombrarlo asi por sus analisis fundamentalistas y contables. Ademas que siempre que puede intenta vendernos un libro de Wbufete, esto ultimo supongo porque trabaja en una editorial.
> 
> Ademas se ha comprado un bien inmueble en Madrid.


----------



## davinci (23 Abr 2013)

¿Alguien puede explicar por qué Bankia está a 12.85? ¿Signica eso que quien llevase acciones ha multiplicado dos órdenes de magnitud su inversión?

>Perplejo, perplejo<


----------



## locojaen (23 Abr 2013)

davinci dijo:


> ¿Alguien puede explicar por qué Bankia está a 12.85? ¿Signica eso que quien llevase acciones ha multiplicado dos órdenes de magnitud su inversión?
> 
> >Perplejo, perplejo<



Han hecho un contrasplit 100:1 (por cada 100 les han dado 1).
Quiere decir que del viernes a hoy han perdido un 25%


Y desde la emisión... "hazte bankero" más de un 95%....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2013)

davinci dijo:


> ¿Alguien puede explicar por qué Bankia está a 12.85? ¿Signica eso que quien llevase acciones ha multiplicado dos órdenes de magnitud su inversión?
> 
> >Perplejo, perplejo<






















---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 16:45 ----------

Me ha adelantado locojaen.... no saquen el gif del coche que mi post ej maj artijtico!!!!


----------



## Krim (23 Abr 2013)

Que tíos, se van a follar el 8300 hoy...creo que Meñique con lo de invitarnos a su local habla del Ibex porque madre mía...


----------



## atman (23 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Por cierto, pregunta para los evasores de capitales.
> 
> Cómo cohones se cambia la pila del digipass de ING LU?, o te envían otro bajo petición?.



NO se cambia. Tiene que pedir uno nuevo. Y advierta que ha sido por tema de bateria, que algunas entidades cobran por el envío.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Abr 2013)

Que queda el after de hoy usano...

Eso si que va a ser un festival


----------



## LCIRPM (23 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Es que se trata de estar en las subidas y protegerse de las bajadas con stops.
> 
> Tienen que aprender a invertir en bolsa sin saber el nombre del valor. El chart y la pauta de volumen para ver si es líquido es más que suficiente. Cuando un valor va a quebrar, no se preocupe que lo verá bajar como un cohete previamente. Luego se publican las noticias para que todos digamos "sialgoeraello".
> 
> La cinta lo dice todo, está todo escrito y las pautas de las series de precio no dejan de reflejar las actuaciones de los gacelones y los tiburones. Nada es casualidad en bolsa.



¿Quierustédecir que no tendría que haberme tirado del tren tras el petardazo de First Solar?
¿ Si hoy rompe hacia arriba, querría decirnos ¡Aupa chicos! ?


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que queda el after de hoy usano...
> 
> Eso si que va a ser un festival



sic, para mandarlo a 1615


----------



## tarrito (23 Abr 2013)

joder! el CONTRA!!!

sigo opinando que el arma láser bien utilizada es mejor incluso que el disparo ése de las 3 bolitas ... ¿qué opinan ustedes?

Don, es ustek un 







8:


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Abr 2013)

si mañana subimos otro 3% cerramos el gap que hay por arriba


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> joder! el CONTRA!!!
> 
> sigo opinando que el arma láser bien utilizada es mejor incluso que el disparo ése de las 3 bolitas ... ¿qué opinan ustedes?
> 
> ...



Agree.... (En lo de las bolas y que zoy un mooooohtro!!!! )

Play Contra Game Free Online


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Abr 2013)

Los gemelos subieron más de un 5%


----------



## ghkghk (23 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> si mañana subimos otro 3% cerramos el gap que hay por arriba



En los 11.xxx del Ibex no habra otro por casualidad?? 

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## sr.anus (23 Abr 2013)

PEPON de mi corazon! disfrutemos cuanto podamos


----------



## casconet (23 Abr 2013)

Jose dijo:


> Entre los 3 y 4 € entró un porrón de dinero pensando que ya se había tocado fondo.( Agosto de 2011- Febrero de 2012).
> Luego el gran desplome de 23 Febrero de 2012.
> A finales de año de 2012, cierre de cortos y los HF la dejan tranquila.
> 
> ...



Mi punto de venta es 3,34, ya falta poco...

Después tendrá que descansar una temporada y ya buscaremos un nuevo punto de entrada



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tarrito (23 Abr 2013)

me refería más bien a que es un cracken/crack


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Abr 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> PEPON de mi corazon! disfrutemos cuanto podamos



Disfrutando...







Pero todos sabemos como va a acabar esto...


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Abr 2013)

Jo jo

Primeras trolleadas en usa...

---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 19:09 ----------

Zasca...zasca...!!!

jo jo jo

---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 19:10 ----------

Señor FranR

Aquí está la respuesta!!!

*JA JA JA JA*


----------



## boquiman (23 Abr 2013)

AP Reports Of Two Explosions At White House, Obama Injured | Zero Hedge


----------



## hombre-mosca (23 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jo jo
> 
> Primeras trolleadas en usa...
> 
> ...



Que cabr****es, owned en dos minutos. Esta gente son unos artistas.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Abr 2013)

Joder que puta locura en 5 min...







---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 19:14 ----------




boquiman dijo:


> AP Reports Of Two Explosions At White House, Obama Injured | Zero Hedge



ostia,...ostia...ostia

---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 19:15 ----------

Es un hackeo de la cuenta!!

Es falso

---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 19:16 ----------

Madre del amor hermoso la que han liado!!

Madre de dios!!


----------



## boquiman (23 Abr 2013)

Es falso pero le han metido un meneo a todo del copón...


----------



## aksarben (23 Abr 2013)

Mini flash-crash por una cuenta de Associated Press hackeada. En fin...


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Abr 2013)

boquiman dijo:


> Es falso pero le han metido un meneo a todo del copón...



Ya te digo...

que alguien eche cuentas cuantos millones de dolares han volado en 5 min por un trolleo que riete de los de forocoches...

Virgen santa!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Abr 2013)

se acerca el rally bajista :fiufiu:


----------



## J-Z (23 Abr 2013)

Se ha hecho rico el trolaso, ha sido mv fijo.


----------



## boquiman (23 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se acerca el rally bajista :fiufiu:



Hostia tú, que ya sabemos quien es el hacker )


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Abr 2013)

Han volado stop

Han volado cuentas

Han volado culos...

por un puto juanqueo...al loro con twitter y estas mierdas


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Abr 2013)

boquiman dijo:


> AP Reports Of Two Explosions At White House, Obama Injured | Zero Hedge



parece que es una broma


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Abr 2013)

boquiman dijo:


> Hostia tú, que ya sabemos quien es el hacker )









Ha estado estudiando...


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Abr 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> parece que es una broma



el mini flash crash o la explosion ? :fiufiu:


----------



## J-Z (23 Abr 2013)

Va corto, SL en 9400.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Abr 2013)

el sp500 esta haciendo el tipico techo gringo , el macd en diario ya no lo veremos cortar al alza en mucho tiempo , en semanal a punto de cortar a la baja :Baile:

en el eurostoxx salimos al alza despues de cerrar el gap , pero ya mismo se gira a la baja :no:


----------



## J-Z (23 Abr 2013)

Según tu lleva haciendo el techo 5 meses.

El guano llegará cuando metas el largo en tu paupertrading.


----------



## kemao2 (23 Abr 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> parece que es una broma




Pues yo diría que es muy serio,


La SEC debería investigar quien ha ganado dinero hoy con ese hackeo y si alguien ha abierto posiciones cortas justo antes de ese momento


Los anonymus se pueden forrar si esto no se investiga y se repite mas veces


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2013)

kemao2 dijo:


> Pues yo diría que es muy serio,
> 
> 
> La SEC debería investigar quien ha ganado dinero hoy con ese hackeo y si alguien ha abierto posiciones cortas justo antes de ese momento
> ...



Déjelos coño, se tendrán que pagar las máscaras esas de alguna forma ::


----------



## Mr. Brightside (23 Abr 2013)

Con los políticos de este país, con ese hackeo habría subido la bolsa.


----------



## sr.anus (23 Abr 2013)

y repsol? Rompera los 17 y nos iremos al cielo de una vez?
Algo lei de unos nuevos yacimiento (para variar, seran exajeraos)


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Abr 2013)

kemao2 dijo:


> Pues yo diría que es muy serio,
> 
> 
> La SEC debería investigar quien ha ganado dinero hoy con ese hackeo y si alguien ha abierto posiciones cortas justo antes de ese momento
> ...



Es que el tema es muy pero que muy serio...

---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 19:49 ----------

Joder

Intradía 
*En los 3 minutos que ha durado el lío del rumor falso se han negociado más de 250.000 contratos del mini. *Y parece que ha sido un gracioso por twitter...


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Abr 2013)

Lo bueno es que se ha cerrado el Gap de hoy con esa bajada


----------



## Hinel (23 Abr 2013)

kemao2 dijo:


> Pues yo diría que es muy serio,
> 
> 
> La SEC debería investigar quien ha ganado dinero hoy con ese hackeo y si alguien ha abierto posiciones cortas justo antes de ese momento
> ...



Vamos a ver. Esto es un lavado. Lleva ocurriendo desde siempre. Señor, llévame pronto.


----------



## juanfer (23 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Es que el tema es muy pero que muy serio...
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 19:49 ----------
> 
> ...



Vaya que hacen quedadas en twitter para hacernos saltar los SL.


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2013)

davinci dijo:


> ¿Alguien puede explicar por qué Bankia está a 12.85? ¿Signica eso que quien llevase acciones ha multiplicado dos órdenes de magnitud su inversión?
> 
> >Perplejo, perplejo<



Es difícil explicarlo porque está más de 10 euros por encima de su fair price.

---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 20:35 ----------




hombre-mosca dijo:


> Mr. Janus ej que Usted juega en una liga que tiene muuuuucho peligro.
> 
> Las Carbonicas no las sigo, estuve hablando con algunas personas acerca de su futuro y me dijeron que a pesar de las posibilidades en el futuro por las nuevas aplicaciones del carbon... como que no, que las cantidades necesarias de carbon para esas aplicaciones eran tan bajas que no habria un cambio significativo en precios.
> 
> En cuanto a las solares ... para un inversor que juega a la "ruleta rusa" bien, pero el r/r es demasiado elevado. Mucho riesgo/Mucho beneficio.



Para peligrosos .............. los timofónicos sin stop loss.

---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 20:37 ----------




hombre-mosca dijo:


> Exacto !!!. Aunque para los stops hay que aprender un poco y para los beneficios no ser (en algunos casos) demasiado avaricioso. Experiencia.



Antes que experiencia, método y perseverar en la técnica. Es como follar sin mirar la cara. Un acto repetitivo.


----------



## juanfer (23 Abr 2013)

Hackean la cuenta de twitter de Associated Press y anuncian un atentado en la Casa Blanca)


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿Quierustédecir que no tendría que haberme tirado del tren tras el petardazo de First Solar?
> ¿ Si hoy rompe hacia arriba, querría decirnos ¡Aupa chicos! ?



Pues no. Siempre podrás decir "allí estuve yo".

---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 20:39 ----------




casconet dijo:


> Mi punto de venta es 3,34, ya falta poco...
> 
> Después tendrá que descansar una temporada y ya buscaremos un nuevo punto de entrada
> 
> ...



Te vas a quedar por debajo de la mitad del camino.


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Ha estado estudiando...



Y además un gran libro....Como chinito me ha dedicado un nuevo oficio hoy os traigo unanrecomendacion literaria

"El arte de la guerra" de Sun tzu, para quien no lo haya leído se lo recomiendo fervientemente y si es posible la edición de lujo en tapa dura de samuel griffith


http://www.amazon.es/s/ref=nb_sb_no...=i:aps,k:el+arte+de+la+guerra+samuel+griffith

No lo he encontrado en armazón pero la tapa es así

http://www.google.es/search?client=...2UcruJIfX7Abo-4DQBg#biv=i|3;d|Fxs2i40ESFjlzM:

http://manuelgross.bligoo.com/conte...un-Tzu-Sus-87-mejores-ideas-estrategicas.html

Esta aprendiendose el párrafo 17


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Los que están delante tienen cascos o me lo parece a mi? : Vaya locura el inmobiliario en este país, aun a dia de hoy me da vertigo solo de pensar donde me metido y eso que en mi calle aun no he visto ni un solo piso cotizando por debajo del mio, hay que echarle muchos bemoles hoy en día para comprar, menudo chorreo de dinero.De momento para finales de esta semana traerán el granito que estaba pedido desde hace mas de un mes asi que tengo dos teorias o es que el inmobiliario esta tirando para arriba y somos ignorantes o es que me estan trayendo los materiales en Vanette desde China.


----------



## LCIRPM (23 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pues no. Siempre podrás decir "allí estuve yo".





Pues vuelvo a estar con un stop (y el culo) bien apretado.


----------



## atman (23 Abr 2013)

No entiendo por qué es tan famoso Sun-tzu y tan poco conocido Klausewitz. Cuestión de modas (y de snobismo) supongo, porque al final...


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Es Ponzi hombre! parece mentira Janus...











chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> OfM es Ponzi. Me vino nombrarlo asi por sus analisis fundamentalistas y contables. Ademas que siempre que puede intenta vendernos un libro de Wbufete, esto ultimo supongo porque trabaja en una editorial.
> 
> Ademas se ha comprado un bien inmueble en Madrid.











ghkghk dijo:


> Ponzi.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2











Janus dijo:


> Para mis dudas: quien es el Oracle de Madrid?. Tengo montón de peticiones  para él.
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 16:06 ----------
> 
> ...




Fijese Janus al principio tenia mis dudas, de hecho en un primer momento pensaba que el mote era por usted.Viniendo de Chinito me lo tomo como un halago aunque no se yo si llego al nivel de oráculo , soy un pececillo en mitad de un mar de tiburones.


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2013)

¿ola k ase?, ¿k a pasao?


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2013)

atman dijo:


> No entiendo por qué es tan famoso Sun-tzu y tan poco conocido Klausewitz. Cuestión de modas (y de snobismo) supongo, porque al final...



A mi entender que un chinito de hace mas de 2000 años dejase por escrito semejante tratado y que a día de hoy siga intacto creo que tiene mucho merito. 



http://www.amazon.es/DE-LA-GUERRA-e...43889&sr=8-1&keywords=clausewitz+de+la+guerra


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Fijese Janus al principio tenia mis dudas, de hecho en un primer momento pensaba que el mote era por usted.Viniendo de Chinito me lo tomo como un halago aunque no se yo si llego al nivel de oráculo , soy un pececillo en mitad de un mar de tiburones.



No seas humilde, hablando de TimoF y oraculo ..... ese eres tú ::

El día que caiga el anonimato y se sepa que eres el director general de algún área de negocio ...... se va a cagar la perra y te vas a llevar la del pulpo.

---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 21:12 ----------

El mercado ha dejado bien claro que adora al socialista Obama y su particular estrategia de inyección de papelitos.


----------



## FranR (23 Abr 2013)

Fran200 dijo:


> DAX: Está formando una resistencia en la zona de los 7610-25, rebotar con volumen en esta zona (si llega a hacerlo, ya que muchas manos estarán preparadas para entrar, y para el viaje no es bueno muchos pasajeros), sería para dar continuidad a una figura muy alcista en los dos últimos años. Hablamos de 8.000 y 8350.
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-abr-2013 at 01:50 ----------
> 
> ...




Los 1615 eran del maestro..........


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿ola k ase?, ¿k a pasao?



Ke lan kaskao el prime al farza....::


----------



## FranR (23 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jo jo
> 
> Primeras trolleadas en usa...
> 
> ...



::

Si, las máquinas han reaccionado en cadena y han recuperado posiciones. Era la excusa perfecta y sin embargo han vuelto a la configuración.


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No seas humilde, hablando de TimoF y oraculo ..... ese eres tú ::
> 
> El día que caiga el anonimato y se sepa que eres el director general de algún área de negocio ...... se va a cagar la perra y te vas a llevar la del pulpo.
> 
> ...



Pero no hoy hombre si no la primera vez que lo usó. No soy ningún directivo aunque si que he tenido algún que otro puesto donde si sabias donde mirar aprendias mas de lo que debias. Algún día habrá que hacer una quedada


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pero no hoy hombre si no la primera vez que lo usó. No soy ningún directivo aunque si que he tenido algún que otro puesto donde si sabias donde mirar aprendias mas de lo que debias. Algún día habrá que hacer una quedada



Ok, en su local. Que estén limpitas... ::


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> ::
> 
> Si, las máquinas han reaccionado en cadena y han recuperado posiciones. Era la excusa perfecta y sin embargo han vuelto a la configuración.



Yo habían pensado que era otra cosa, pero nada...

Ahora,...la saltada de stop ha tenido que ser epic.


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ke lan kaskao el prime al farza....::



k s jodan :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

2 penalties que les han robao a los de colorao :8:


----------



## gamba (23 Abr 2013)

Si el flash crash hubiera sido en Españistan, en un par de días nos montaban la PAT (Plataforma de Afectados por Twitter)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2013)

Me imagino que el código de las máquinas ha debido ser algo asi:


```
If fndstr(source:tweeter, word: bomb) && fndstr(source:tweeter, word: white) && fndstr(source:tweeter, word: house) Then
[SIZE="5"]Sell[/SIZE]
[SIZE="6"]Sell[/SIZE]
[SIZE="7"]Sell[/SIZE]
[COLOR="Red"][SIZE="10"]Sell ya motherfockah!!!!![/SIZE][/COLOR][/B]

End if
```


---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 21:49 ----------




bertok dijo:


> k s jodan :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> 2 penalties que les han robao a los de colorao :8:



jur jur jur


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2013)

Otro golete de los de colorao.

Janus, deja de recibir hostias en el hilo de los PAUs del Norte y ven aquí a dar la cara, flaaaaaaander.


----------



## Abner (23 Abr 2013)

el saldo ha pasado a prácticamente neutro. En el día de hoy me sale un saldo neto de -700, con un saldo final desde el 1 de febrero (primer día que se permitieron cortos) de -10 contratos ::. Margen de subida hay, a partir de aquí se puede subir a base de vender papel hasta tener unos -1000 contratos que es lo máximo en saldo neto negativo (unos -1300 aprox) que haya visto . Veremos lo que pasa. Por cómo lo veo, creo que llegaremos raspados en algún momento a los 8400. 

Una vez que hayan cargado unos -1000 contratos aprox, creo que caeremos con fuerza, lo cual me anima porque cuadra más o menos con el planning de FranR. 

Veremos a ver, ya me pasaré a por mi owned.

EDIT: Qué cojones han hecho los usanos?? :8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Otro golete de los de colorao.
> 
> Janus, deja de recibir hostias en el hilo de los PAUs del Norte y ven aquí a dar la cara, flaaaaaaander.



ioputa alves.... dice que no es falta..... :ouch::bla::´(

Me voy a echar un aperitivo colorao...


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ioputa alves.... dice que no es falta..... :ouch::bla::´(



primate retrasao


----------



## Sealand (23 Abr 2013)

atman dijo:


> No entiendo por qué es tan famoso Sun-tzu y tan poco conocido Klausewitz. Cuestión de modas (y de snobismo) supongo, porque al final...



Yo lo que no entiendo es que El Arte de la Guerra sea tan famoso y casi nadie conozca el Romance de los Tres Reinos: Romance of the Three Kingdoms - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## egarenc (23 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> k s jodan :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> 2 penalties que les han robao a los de colorao :8:



espere a mañana, a ver como le van a poner el culo al Ojal Madrid...bratwurst alemanes for everybody!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> espere a mañana, a ver como le van a poner el culo al Ojal Madrid...bratwurst alemanes for everybody!


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> espere a mañana, a ver como le van a poner el culo al Ojal Madrid...bratwurst alemanes for everybody!


----------



## egarenc (23 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2013)

egarenc dijo:


>



::::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> Yo lo que no entiendo es que El Arte de la Guerra sea tan famoso y casi nadie conozca el Romance de los Tres Reinos: Romance of the Three Kingdoms - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



downloading @ ä¸‰åœ‹å¿—æ¼”ç¾© by Guanzhong Luo - Free Ebook

Cuando me termine el que estoy leyendo va
"With the Boer Forces" http://www.amazon.co.uk/With-the-Boer-Forces-ebook/dp/B00849O7QW

Y luego el que ha recomendado


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Abr 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> espere a mañana, a ver como le van a poner el culo al Ojal Madrid...bratwurst alemanes for everybody!



Fuí al concierto hace una semana y ahora que menciona alemanes y dar por culo ::


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2013)

otro, neeeeeng :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2013)

---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 22:23 ----------




bertok dijo:


> otro, neeeeeng :XX::XX::XX:



Otra cosa... este Bayern, de 10 partidos canea al RM 8 o 9.....


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2013)

Oooooooooooootro


----------



## egarenc (23 Abr 2013)

buenos chavales, asumimos esta dolorosa derrota...que pase el siguiente







---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 22:27 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 22:23 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Otra cosa... este Bayern, de 10 partidos canea al RM 8 o 9.....




apostillo: al Dortmund 10 de esos 10


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> buenos chavales, asumimos esta dolorosa derrota...que pase el siguiente
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Es que son muy buenos, mucho.

Pero siendo objetivos... el dortmund es un paquete de equipo.

Si el madrid no pasa... Prometo hacer un gif animado en persona.....


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Abr 2013)

Manzanitas ready!


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es que son muy buenos, mucho.
> 
> Pero siendo objetivos... el dortmund es un paquete de equipo.
> 
> Si el madrid no pasa... Prometo hacer un gif animado en persona.....



Vaya palizón

---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 20:35 ----------




Pepitoria dijo:


> Manzanitas ready!



¿a qué hora dan los resultados?


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Vaya palizón
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 20:35 ----------
> 
> ...



Deberían darlos ya...

---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 22:36 ----------

Apple 2Q EPS $10.09, Est. $9.98, Boosts Buyback by $50 Billion


----------



## FranR (23 Abr 2013)

Apple's earnings and sales beat forecasts; company boosts stock buyback program and raises dividend by 15%


----------



## egarenc (23 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es que son muy buenos, mucho.
> 
> Pero siendo objetivos... el dortmund es un paquete de equipo.
> 
> Si el madrid no pasa... Prometo hacer un gif animado en persona.....



ojito, el Barcelona está ya hace tiempo hecho un trapo, lo de este Bayern es solo la guinda. En cualquier caso, si que creo que este equipo está por encima del Madrid. Pero si se pela al Dortmund, a un partido puede pasar cualquier cosa, y el Madrid sabe gestionar muy bien las finales


----------



## FranR (23 Abr 2013)

Earlier, the AP sent out an erroneous tweet reporting that U.S. President Barack Obama had been injured by two explosions at the White House.
Markets instantly tanked on the news.
Of course, a minute later, when the AP confirmed that the tweet was false, the stock market bounced right back to where it was trading before the tweet hit the stream.
Société Générale FX strategist Sebastien Galy writes in an email to clients that this episode *"will prove a good test of the positioning of the markets."*
"You now have the sensitivity of the markets to a large negative (fictitious) shock from which to deduce the positioning of the market," says Galy.
The most notable moves seem to be the S&P 500, which instantly fell 1% on the news, the VIX, which jumped 9%, and the dollar-yen exchange rate, which dropped instantly dropped 0.7% (meaning the dollar weakened against the yen).


Sobre el Crash momentáneo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> ojito, el Barcelona está ya hace tiempo hecho un trapo, lo de este Bayern es solo la guinda. En cualquier caso, si que creo que este equipo está por encima del Madrid. Pero si se pela al Dortmund, a un partido puede pasar cualquier cosa, y el Madrid sabe gestionar muy bien las finales



Eso le he comentado a un amigo, el barsa andando(además de jugar con 10 o 9)....:no:

---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 22:46 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vamos que _loh mercaoh _están cogidos por pinzas....


¿¿Y usted ande se mete??

A ver, que le parece este si_ loj mercaos _se portan bien....







---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 22:54 ----------


:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## FranR (23 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eso le he comentado a un amigo, el barsa andando(además de jugar con 10 o 9)....:no:
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 22:46 ----------
> 
> ...



Si le gusta Cartier, adelante. No me gusta demasiado, por su precio hay otras opciones en caja cuadrada:




















El Cartier muy copiado y se lo puede ver a cualquier cani...estos no!


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Si le gusta Cartier, adelante. No me gusta demasiado, por su precio hay otras opciones en caja cuadrada:



De caja cuadrada, el reverso de Jaeger. El resto es de canis aspirantes a burbus ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2013)

+5K€.....

el Hamilton me gusta, aunque la correa marrón.... tsk tsk tsk

---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 23:00 ----------




bertok dijo:


> De caja cuadrada, el reverso de Jaeger. El resto es de canis aspirantes a burbus ::



Coño bertok ponga fotos hostia ya! :fiufiu:








No me mola..... Parece que quiere decir "Hola soy un macho por el día, pero por la noche me convierto en una reinona"


----------



## FranR (23 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> De caja cuadrada, el reverso de Jaeger. El resto es de canis aspirantes a burbus ::



Pierce Brosnan lo lucia muy bien en su peli de ladrón..

JLC Reverso...pero cuesta 6 veces más 







Piratón el Oris edición Bob Dylan es magnífico.

La correa lo de menos, le doy una dirección para comprar una negra. Yo suelo cambiar las correas de los míos a menudo.

Ahora voy a por este:







Referencia: Di Caprio en Diamantes de Sangre. :rolleye:


----------



## egarenc (23 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eso le he comentado a un amigo, el barsa andando(además de jugar con 10 o 9)....:no:
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 22:46 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> +5K€.....
> 
> el Hamilton me gusta, aunque la correa marrón.... tsk tsk tsk
> 
> ...



De mi época en el lado oscuro todavía conservo varias piezas que por verguenza burbu y temor al castigo de Tochovista no me atrevo a compartir.

Alguna vez lo he posteado, vengo del otro lado :ouch::ouch::ouch:

Jaeger no tengo.

---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 21:06 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> +5K€.....
> 
> el Hamilton me gusta, aunque la correa marrón.... tsk tsk tsk
> 
> ...



Pero que calorros sois, ponéis el de joro ::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Pierce Brosnan
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Le van los guaperas de las pelis.....:fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (23 Abr 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:
> 
> 
> > Eso le he comentado a un amigo, el barsa andando(además de jugar con 10 o 9)....:no:
> ...


----------



## egarenc (23 Abr 2013)

si algún dia ganara algo de pasta en este negocio, me conformaria con uno de estos


----------



## FranR (23 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Le van los guaperas de las pelis.....:fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:









Una época me dio por comprar relojes de pelis 8mm.. Oris Big Crown Chrono 8:

También lo pillé....


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> egarenc dijo:
> 
> 
> > Réplica!!!! Un consejo, si es amante de los relojes y no quiere/puede gastárselo en una pieza original, compre Seiko automático, Orient Tissot, Hamilton básicos PERO POR FAVOR REPLICAS NO!!!!
> ...


----------



## J-Z (23 Abr 2013)

Pa ver la hora está el móvil.


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> si algún dia ganara algo de pasta en este negocio, me conformaria con uno de estos



Un portugues ::::::, pocos relojes más elegantes existen.


----------



## gamba (23 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> egarenc dijo:
> 
> 
> > Réplica!!!! Un consejo, si es amante de los relojes y no quiere/puede gastárselo en una pieza original, compre Seiko automático, Orient Tissot, Hamilton básicos PERO POR FAVOR REPLICAS NO!!!!
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Pa ver la hora está el móvil.



Tener que mirar la hora es de pobres.....


----------



## J-Z (23 Abr 2013)

No mirarla es de ricos cierto, no se tienen que preocupar de ello.


----------



## FranR (23 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> FranR dijo:
> 
> 
> > El monster es un reloj precio y a buen precio.
> ...


----------



## J-Z (23 Abr 2013)

Pa calcular el norte se mira la brújula del móvil. ::


----------



## paulistano (23 Abr 2013)

gamba dijo:


> Yo no entiendo tanto como me gustaria, pero ese le tiene un aire familiar a un Rolex de los gordos, no? Casi igual de malo que una replica, es un quiero y no puedo de "homenaje".



Se parecen lo que un huevo a una castaña8:


----------



## egarenc (23 Abr 2013)

este está barato


----------



## FranR (23 Abr 2013)

gamba dijo:


> FranR dijo:
> 
> 
> > Yo no entiendo tanto como me gustaria, pero ese le tiene un aire familiar a un Rolex de los gordos, no? Casi igual de malo que una replica, es un quiero y no puedo de "homenaje".
> ...


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> +5K€.....
> 
> el Hamilton me gusta, aunque la correa marrón.... tsk tsk tsk
> 
> ...



Que empresa es dueña de estos negocios? No parece una mala idea vender relojes a 5k-10k la unidad. Yo llevo un swach, maquinaria suiza, bueno bonito y barato


----------



## FranR (23 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Que empresa es dueña de estos negocios? No parece una mala idea vender relojes a 5k-10k la unidad. Yo llevo un swach, maquinaria suiza y bueno bonito y barato



Pues algunos los venden esos mismos que usted lleva ::

Aunque la marca Swatch es la más popular, la empresa Swacht gestiona marcas como
Marcas de lujo: Breguet, Blancpain, Glashütte Original, Jaquet Droz, Léon Hatot,Omega, Tiffany & Co.;
Alta gama: Longines, Rado, Union Glashütte;
Gama Media: Tissot, ck watch & jewelry, Balmain, Certina, Mido, Hamilton;
Gama básica: Swatch, Flik Flak;
Marcas privadas: Endura.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (23 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> bertok dijo:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


----------



## paulistano (23 Abr 2013)

estáis desataos con los pelucos, ni con Pandoro harto de viagra un viernes terminal escribis tanto...jeje

Ya que estamos....


----------



## gamba (23 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> gamba dijo:
> 
> 
> > Eso es un Orient Mako!!!!!
> ...


----------



## FranR (23 Abr 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> si algún dia ganara algo de pasta en este negocio, me conformaria con uno de estos




El día que se lo compre, hágalo con clase.

Por ejemplo 

Wempe París frente a la Madeleine justo al lado de la tienda Vertú.

La compra de un reloj ha de ser un placer.


----------



## sr.anus (23 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Que empresa es dueña de estos negocios? No parece una mala idea vender relojes a 5k-10k la unidad. Yo llevo un swach, maquinaria suiza, bueno bonito y barato



Por parte de LVMH

Relojes y joyería

TAG Heuer
Zenith
Hublot
Dior Montres



Chaumet
Bulgari
De Beers
FRED


Gran empresa



Por mi parte, como gacela trader, despues de pagar comisiones y a hacienda me puedo permitir algo asin


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> El día que se lo compre, hágalo con clase.
> 
> Por ejemplo
> 
> ...



Heeeey, he estado ahí 8:8:8:::::::


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Pues algunos los venden esos mismos que usted lleva ::
> 
> Aunque la marca Swatch es la más popular, la empresa Swacht gestiona marcas como
> Marcas de lujo: Breguet, Blancpain, Glashütte Original, Jaquet Droz, Léon Hatot,Omega, Tiffany & Co.;
> ...



Es mi empresa suiza favorita, llevo meses alabando sus cuentas pero desconocia el listado completo de marcas y mucho menos que entre ellas se encontraseTiffany, lo cual me hace pensar que el negocio vale mas de lo que creía.


----------



## FranR (23 Abr 2013)

gamba dijo:


> FranR dijo:
> 
> 
> > Ya dije que entender, no entendía mucho. Algún día me compraré un Speedmaster, cosas de friki espacial. Mientras tanto, Viceroy, producto ejpaño )
> ...


----------



## paulistano (23 Abr 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Por parte de LVMH
> 
> Relojes y joyería
> 
> ...



Me gusta más Richemont...más que nada por los Lange


----------



## pocoyoyo (23 Abr 2013)

Este hilo es una basura y una chupipandi,no se que hace en el general,esto da nauseas.


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Por parte de LVMH
> 
> Relojes y joyería
> 
> ...



Riase pero usted controle a Bob esponja y controlara la cartera de sus padres, eso no tiene precio si no que se lo digan a Disney. Entre swatch y LVMH casi se podría decir que tienen el monopolio de los relojes de lujo. Los swatch de plástico valen unos 60-80 y los de acero como el mio 100-120 y le aseguro que son duros como piedras, al final se cansara de el.


----------



## egarenc (23 Abr 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Por parte de LVMH
> 
> Relojes y joyería
> 
> ...



te gano, en mis primeros 9 meses de gacelón me podría permitir algo como esto:












con cual os quedais?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2013)

Estos son mi modesta colección, todos regalos. El siguiente de mi bolsisho!

Tissot PRX
Seiko Kinetic 
Cartier Santos
Frederique Constant FC256X


----------



## FranR (23 Abr 2013)

::::::

Cierre la puerta al salir, y diga a Calopez que saque el Hilo del HVEI35 del principal, se va a escuchar la carcajada en Singapur.

:XX:

Que pase el siguiente!!!

TO POCOYOYO 

---------- Post added 23-abr-2013 at 23:42 ----------




egarenc dijo:


> te gano, en mis primeros 9 meses de gacelón me podría permitir algo como esto:
> 
> 
> con cual os quedais?



Sin dudarlo el Sinn, de Tag solo trago el Mónaco de Steve Mcqueen


----------



## paulistano (23 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> ::::::
> 
> Cierre la puerta al salir, y diga a Calopez que saque el Hilo del HVEI35 del principal, se va a escuchar la carcajada en Singapur.
> 
> ...




Deje de hablar solo!!::


egarenc yo iría de cabeza a por el Tag.

Tengo uno de hace 15 años y está nuevo...y ha tenido tuteienso:


----------



## gamba (23 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> gamba dijo:
> 
> 
> > Un poco de historia...se dice, se comenta que un Seiko subió antes a una nave que un Omega.
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> Este hilo es una basura y una chupipandi,no se que hace en el general,esto da nauseas.


----------



## FranR (23 Abr 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> Este hilo es una basura y una chupipandi,no se que hace en el general,esto da nauseas.




Se había quedado atrás el frustrado este, no hablaba solo.


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Estos son mi modesta colección, todos regalos. El siguiente de mi bolsisho!
> 
> Tissot PRX
> Seiko Kinetic
> ...





Ahí va la hostia, que gusto :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El primero mola más


----------



## paulistano (23 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Se había quedado atrás el frustrado este, no hablaba solo.



Ya lo sabía Fran....pero como para mi esta gente no existe...pues....::


----------



## egarenc (23 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ahí va la hostia, que gusto :ouch::ouch::ouch:



bertok, que son regalos joder! que Ponzi lo ha dejado claro Xd


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> gamba dijo:
> 
> 
> > Un poco de historia...se dice, se comenta que un Seiko subió antes a una nave que un Omega.
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ahí va la hostia, que gusto :ouch::ouch::ouch:




El único que ahora lo veo feo-feo es el tissot. El Cartier es un puto classi-cazzo ( y más este que tiene ya sus décadas), el seiko es un todo terreno y el FC lo veo bastante bonito, o al menos más varonil que la mariconada que recomendó páginas atrás ::


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El único que ahora lo veo feo-feo es el tissot. El Cartier es un puto classi-cazzo ( y más este que tiene ya sus décadas), el seiko es un todo terreno y el FC lo veo bastante bonito, o al menos más varonil que la mariconada que recomendó páginas atrás ::



Guybrush, un reverso es una obra de arte 8:8:8:

Pon en tu vida un PAM para ir de casual, un portugues para ir de traje y un diver para el veranito ::::::


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2013)

Vaya salvajada

https://www.unience.com/product/VTX/UHR/financials

79% de margen bruto y 20% de margen neto y con mas de 1800 mill de caja neta


----------



## egarenc (23 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Guybrush, un reverso es una obra de arte 8:8:8:
> 
> Pon en tu vida un PAM para ir de casual, un portugues para ir de traje y un diver para el veranito ::::::



no estan mal tus gustos...






http://spiritmalde.com/163-205-large/reloj-diver-pro-2-de-momo-design.jpg


----------



## paulistano (23 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Guybrush, un reverso es una obra de arte 8:8:8:
> 
> Pon en tu vida un PAM para ir de casual, un portugues para ir de traje y un diver para el veranito ::::::



Que se compre un Rolex y le vale para todo:fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> no estan mal tus gustos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Regatta 253, una maravilla. Pero muy caro :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Abr 2013)

Curioseando:


----------



## paulistano (24 Abr 2013)

Los relojes rusos más famosos son los POljot.

POLJOT INTERNATIONAL 1

Por las calles de San Petersburgo se pueden ver reliquias de hace decenas de años por pocos euros....que funcionen ya es otra cosa..jeje


----------



## egarenc (24 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Regatta 253, una maravilla. Pero muy caro :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



hasta el baratijo (4k€) se ve elegante


----------



## FranR (24 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Curioseando:



Tiendas eBay - Pilot: Resultados encontrados para Juri Levenberg.

Tenga le he comprado alguna vez. Tiene su propia marca PILOT, robustos y con maquinaria rusa. El mismo los monta y vende

Este lo tengo y luce fantástico.


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> hasta el baratijo (4k€) se ve elegante



Más barato tienes el 111, un clásico atemporal 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Tiendas eBay - Pilot: Resultados encontrados para Juri Levenberg.
> 
> Tenga le he comprado alguna vez. Tiene su propia marca PILOT, robustos y con maquinaria rusa. El mismo los monta y vende
> 
> ...




Oyesssss pues este no esta nada mal!!!


----------



## ponzi (24 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Más barato tienes el 111, un clásico atemporal 8:



Casi prefiero comprar acciones y venderos a un módico precio todos los relojes de lujo que queráis  A mi me da igual 4k-10k , a estas alturas no me voy a poner quisquillo por ganar un 70% de margen bruto en vez de un 80%


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Casi prefiero comprar acciones y venderos a un módico precio todos los relojes de lujo que queráis  A mi me da igual 4k-10k , a estas alturas no me voy a poner quisquillo por ganar un 70% de margen bruto que un 80%



Esa etapa de mi vida ya la superé :ouch::ouch::ouch:

Tapayogul o muelte


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Abr 2013)

Bueno os dejo. 

Me esperan.


----------



## ponzi (24 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Esa etapa de mi vida ya la superé :ouch::ouch::ouch:
> 
> Tapayogul o muelte



pssss No de mucha publicidad al tapayogul que me va a jorobar el negocio antes de entrar......Gastaaaaar no os preocupéis, los relojes nunca bajan son activos refugio


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2013)

Otro a la piltra, bye, bye


----------



## FranR (24 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> pssss calle calle no de mucha publicidad al tapayogul que me va a jorobar el negocio antes de entrar......Gastaaaaar no os preocupéis, los relojes nunca bajan son activos refugio



También los bonos ECI, por diversificar y eso ::

Compren que se acaban


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Abr 2013)

Que cachondo el after de Apple

Ha pasado de +5% a -0,5%


----------



## ponzi (24 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> También los bonos ECI, por diversificar y eso ::
> 
> Compren que se acaban



y los pagares y deuda subordinada...por cierto ahora que me acuerdo, el otro día conoci a una persona que se ha quedado sin el dinero invertido en un fondo garantizado de Bankia, según vi estaba invertido en deuda subordinada...sabeis lo que le han dicho en la oficina ( que es que tienen que pagar el rescate) asi que mucho ojitto que no solo están perdiendo los preferentistas


----------



## tarrito (24 Abr 2013)

como la cosa de la konomía está mala, en este vídeo les muestro como ahorrarse los 0.89€ que cuesta la renovación del wassap para android ... 
y saben qué!?

pues que funciona  comprobado personalmente (Monlovi seal of approval) :

P.D: No es por no pagar la pastuki ... es por hacerse uno el guay y decir lo de: "Ha-ha tú lo pagasteeee ... pringaaoooo" :XX:

P.D2: Tengo en cuenta que la mafia húngara a partir de ahora podría estar leyendo mis wassapeos ::

[YOUTUBE]7ydtXrcNp3g[/YOUTUBE]

eh! que se quede la cosa en el hilo, que no me entere yo que esto sale de los hvei35´s


----------



## Sealand (24 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> downloading @ ä¸‰åœ‹å¿—æ¼”ç¾© by Guanzhong Luo - Free Ebook
> 
> Cuando me termine el que estoy leyendo va
> "With the Boer Forces" With the Boer Forces eBook: Howard C. Hillegas: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store
> ...



Gracias mil por el libro de los boers, no lo conocía... :baba:


----------



## Cantor (24 Abr 2013)

solo les diré buenas noches, tienen buen gusto.
Me había currado un post largo y con el ipad!!! y "me se" ha borrado, gracias calopez :´(


----------



## Claca (24 Abr 2013)

Muchas cosas que me gustaría comentar, pero da pereza. A ver alguna, FCC:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-y-de-de-semana-estaras-107.html#post8775172

Luego de hacer mi comentario -y fue casualidad-, se dejó un 10% antes de arrancar de nuevo, esta vez sí superando la resistencia y abriendo, en principio, espacio para recorrer en el relativo corto plazo:







El problema de analizar la viabilidad del suelo y proponer objetivos ambiciosos es que al contrario que los gestos bajistas que acumula el valor, este giro al alza no tiene prácticamente entidad. Es cierto que todo suelo se construye con una primera piedra, pero si esta es la intención, hay que tener muy clara la filosofía del valor y entender que va a dar muchos sustos, y, repito, por ahora no hay acumulación relevante, y estamos hablando de un precio que sube y baja un 10% como si nada, eso sí se aprecia en el gráfico. Como mínimo que esto quede muy claro.

---------- Post added 24-abr-2013 at 02:35 ----------




Claca dijo:


> ¿Os acordáis de esto?
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ibex-35-diciembre-2012-a-128.html#post7911676
> 
> ...



Vale, veamos. El gráfico se entenderá luego, espero. La línea punteada es la referencia que di como freno, aunque finalmente hasta sirvió de giro:







El viaje hacia abajo dejó como un mero rebote la subida iniciada el día 5, pues básicamente volvimos al punto de partida. Luego ya no comenté nada más, que estoy muy vago, pero hemos visto que el tema se ha ido de madre alcistamente. Tengo que confesar que desde abril trato el mercado como un lateral, me ha costado cambiar el chip -y algunas tortas-, pero es lo que da resultados, veamos por qué, recordando lo que escribí luego del post de diciembre:



Claca dijo:


> ¡Correcto! Siempre he dicho que adelantar cosas no tiene ningún sentido, especialmente si se emplazan figuras por el mero hecho de que quedan bonitas. Lo que he puesto es una tontería que puede reflejar la evolución del sentimiento y sus consecuencias en el mercado sobre el escenario que tengo ahora en mente (obviamente todavía por confirmar).
> 
> De momento sólo es un +1 hacia el pony.



Los niveles estaban ahí, eran orientativos y más o menos encajaban, lo que no se ha cumplido ni de coña es la parte del sentimiento, que es en verdad lo más importante de todo. Hemos visto euforia en los 8.600, esta zona va a ser muy dura de superar con holgura, pero tras la corrección, se acumuló mucho miedo, aunque no se ha llegado al pánico en ningún caso, y esto hizo que durante la subida posterior (que sería el segundo hombro en el hipotético HCH) fuera muy difícil generar el optimismo necesario para dejar una divergencia entre el precio y el sentimiento que confirmara el techo. Es decir, tenemos por arriba una bolsa de esperanza muy grande y, por abajo, una zona donde la gente empieza a cerrar posiciones, pero nadie se atreve a plantear grandes caídas desde ahí ni a abrir cortos para aguantarlos, se podría decir entonces que el extremo de sentimiento alcista supera, por ahora, al bajista en los máximos y mínimos alcanzados respectivamente.

Esta es una realidad bastante subjetiva y difícil de cuantificar, pero las encuestas de sentimiento reflejan más o menos lo expuesto y, lo que es más evidente, los medios están siendo extremadamente amables con la bolsa, no ya los últimos días, sino los últimos meses, y eso sí que tiene muchísimo peligro tal y cómo funciona este mundo. ¿Esto qué significa para el IBEX? Visto, lo visto, todavía no hemos sufrido un gesto bajista lo suficientemente fuerte como para romper los soportes y transformar el miedo en pánico, tan necesario para consolidar un suelo de medio o largo plazo, por lo que por ahora no hay giro a la baja. Por otra parte, por arriba sí hemos visto excesos de euforia en las cercanías de los 8.600 y, si bien en la euforia y en el pánico el chicle puede estirarse bastante más de lo previsto, sí puede servir para intuir si la entrada que planteamos nos deja en un buen nivel de cara a un plazo tranquilo o sí, por el contrario, queda mucho más recorrido en el sentido opuesto hasta volver a fijar la pelota del sentimiento en el campo contrario.

Si como parece estamos en un lateral y todavía no hemos visto pánico, pueden ser sólo dos cosas:

A) No hemos visto los mínimos del mismo.

B) Romperá por abajo.

Una reflexión ;-)

---------- Post added 24-abr-2013 at 02:37 ----------

Calopez, cabronazo, que me cambias el formato de los post con tus cutre medidas anti-spam.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Abr 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> Gracias mil por el libro de los boers, no lo conocía... :baba:



Hay en Amazon otro gratuito, "The Great Boer War" que tampoco tiene mala pinta


----------



## YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela_borrado (24 Abr 2013)

¿Qué pasa, que si España no cae como se supone que va a pasar mes tras mes y la prima baja de 300 puntos ya no tiene gracia el tema y nos ponemos a hablar de ipads, apps y tonterías?

El foro se está sectarizando en torno al mantra del MadMax.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Abr 2013)

YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa, que si España no cae como se supone que va a pasar mes tras mes y la prima baja de 300 puntos ya no tiene gracia el tema y nos ponemos a hablar de ipads, apps y tonterías?
> 
> El foro se está sectarizando en torno al mantra del MadMax.



Sin acritud, hablamos de lo que nos da la gana. La bolsa estaba cerrada, así que nos pusimos "a hablar de ipads, apps y tonterías", pero es que hoyja!, en algo tendremos que gastar las plusvies, ¿no?

Respecto a que siguen pasando los meses y España no guanea, pues sí, es porque la economía va de puta madre, la deuda se reduce, el desempleo está en mínimos y está llegando una ingente cantidad de inversión extranjera y el talento mundial se da tortas por entrar en España.

Estovaparribismo everywhere.... :bla: :ouch:


----------



## @@strom (24 Abr 2013)

Grande claca. Se agradecen ese tipo de post de ve en cuando.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Muchas cosas que me gustaría comentar, pero da pereza. A ver alguna, FCC:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-y-de-de-semana-estaras-107.html#post8775172
> 
> ...



buenos dias gacelerio 

claca ten mas respeto por los 9400 de flanderERRE :no: 

el ibex va a cerrar el gapsito y luego tendra un rally bajista de los buenos , ahora mismo esta muy por encima de la parte alta de bollinger , hoy podemos corregir para mañana continuar hasta el gapsito , cerrados mis larguitos en 8380 y cargados cortos ahi :Baile:


----------



## Abner (24 Abr 2013)

Bueno, acabo de cerrar mi etf que llevaba en silencio cual hemorroide desde el 8090. Doy por válida mi profecía del 8400. Estoooo yo venía a decir que 

SIYALODECÍAYO ::::


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Bueno, acabo de cerrar mi etf que llevaba en silencio cual hemorroide desde el 8090. Doy por válida mi profecía del 8400. Estoooo yo venía a decir que
> 
> SIYALODECÍAYO ::::



el objetivo son los 8570 , pero hoy tenemos correccion


----------



## Abner (24 Abr 2013)

el último euro que lo gane otro. Ahora lo que toca es ir pensando en abrir cortos.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2013)

los gringos probablemente tocaran una ves mas los 1590 y luego la pauta estacional y el corte a la baja del macd en semanal haran su trabajo :abajo:


----------



## ghkghk (24 Abr 2013)

MADRID, 23 (EUROPA PRESS)

CAF obtuvo un beneficio neto atribuido de 22,24 millones de euros en el primer trimestre del año, lo que supone un descenso del 19,16% en comparación con el mismo periodo de 2012, según informó el fabricante ferroviario.

La cifra de negocio de la compañía con sede en Beasain (Guipúzcoa) disminuyó un 12,8% entre enero y marzo, hasta 403,92 millones de euros. El 81,5% del total de este importe procedió de las exportaciones.

El beneficio antes de impuestos de la compañía se situó en 29,73 millones a cierre de marzo, importe que arroja un descenso del 14,7% en comparación a un año antes. CAF detalló que esta cifra incluye una provisión extraordinaria de 5,19 millones de euros con cargo al inmovilizado intangible del grupo.

A la conclusión del primer trimestre, el fabricante contaba con una cartera de pedidos por acometer valorada en 4.866,3 millones de euros, un 2,23% inferior a la de un año antes. No obstante, el 85% de estos contratos corresponde a proyectos en el mercado internacional.

CAF reduce un 19,1% su beneficio trimestral, hasta 22,24 millones 

Y copio un análisis de Rankia del forero frp78 que va en línea con lo que pienso. Recordemos que CAF estaba hace 12 meses a 405 y ayer cerró a 272...

¿Entrar en CAF sobre los 342



En mi opinión han sido unos muy buenos resultados:

1) El primer trimestre es el peor, y este trimestre comparativamente según bankia bolsa era especialmente complicado por los magníficos resultados del 1T2012, de hecho ha superado las estimaciones que daba esta casa de análisis y eso a pesar del extraordinario, daban un ebitda de 48 mill y un beneficio ajustado de 20,1. Es decir, lo han ampliado de manera relevante, y la proyección y estimación de esta casa es que el ejercicio irá de menos a más para acabar con ebitda cercano a 215 y resultado neto de 106-110 mill. Teniendo en cuenta que el primer trimestre lo ha mejorado notablemente debemos esperar un beneficio neto entorno a 118-122 mill.
2)El margen ebitda ha mejorado notablemente, como ya se indicó en otros blogs, el margen del año pasado estaba contaminado, los trenes de alquiler están comenzando a producir lo que se espera de ello ( estamos hablando de márgenes de 75%), y este pasado mes de marzo acabó de entregar los últimos.
3) CAF ha tenido retrasos en algunas resoluciones importantes, ojo al segundo semestre, tenemos crossrail,3 proyectos india,tranvia brujas, brisbane, metro vietnam,ave brasil, tender moscú, ampliación suburbano, nuevo leon,...... es decir podemos estar hablando de acabar con una cartera cercana a 6.000 millones a poco que se gané alguna de las adjudicaciones importantísimas, y sigue ganando contratos de servicios que son los más rentables.
´
Sí atendemos a los resultados obtenidos, tenemos un ebitda de 56 mill y un beneficio neto ajustado de 26,1 mill. Sinceramente no me esperaba semejante resultados, teniendo en cuenta que la comparativa será enormemente favorable en la segunda parte del año doonde como se dejó ver en otros blogs caf aprovechó para limpiar el balance ( no reconocio 100 mill en ingreso y dotó unas provisiones desorbitadas) por tanto, optimista aunque con cierta cautela, veremos como se desarrolla...

Totalmente deacuerdo la falta de información de esta empresa y la falta de claridad.

Lo lógico es que mañana tenga un buen comportamiento, pero cada vez se menos de bolsa, así que puede ocurrir cualquier cosa.

---------- Post added 24-abr-2013 at 09:52 ----------

Relojes lonchafinistas donde los haya. Y c/p excelsa:




















Automáticos, zafiro e inclusso WR de bastante profundidad.


----------



## aksarben (24 Abr 2013)

Buenas piezas, añado una de las que me han llamado la atención últimamente:







Me estaré haciendo mayor, cada vez me llama más la simplicidad...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Abr 2013)

Pepon esta con nosotros y vuestro espiritu.

Que alegria otro dia alcista en ibex35. Recuerden que hoy con otra subida del 2,5% solo quedarian 21 sesiones para llegar a los 17.000 puntos.

@GHKGHK: Que gran departamento de diseño tiene Parnis. Originales quizas no pueda decirse que son.

---------- Post added 24-abr-2013 at 10:18 ----------

Ah por cierto subimos el doble que los gabachos, asi si.


----------



## FranR (24 Abr 2013)

Hoy se ha alcanzado rápido el nivel objetivo alcista. Estos días se agradecen

PEPON es mi pastor, sin el nada me falta.

Edit: Realmente se ha quedado a unos miseros puntos 

8.419 era el punto, los que deje anoche en el blog mientras hablábamos de relojes


----------



## ghkghk (24 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pepon esta con nosotros y vuestro espiritu.
> 
> Que alegria otro dia alcista en ibex35. Recuerden que hoy con otra subida del 2,5% solo quedarian 21 sesiones para llegar a los 17.000 puntos.
> 
> ...





Cierto. Pero mucho mejor eso que poner "Omega", "Office Panerai" o "Rolex" en la esfera. 

A día de hoy, copias de los Seamaster y los Submariner hacen muchas marcas...

Las CAF mientras tanto, 6% arriba. 

Ya estamos en verde... Ha costado.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Abr 2013)

Noble FranR nuestro servico de inteligencia metodo 2.75 nos comunico en un cable la semanda pasado una incursion en un foro de bitcoños realizada por usted en operacion clandestina sin previa comunicacion.

Le estamos vigilando de cerca.

---------- Post added 24-abr-2013 at 10:25 ----------




ghkghk dijo:


> Cierto. Pero mucho mejor eso que poner "Omega", "Office Panerai" o "Rolex" en la esfera.
> 
> A día de hoy, copias de los Seamaster y los Submariner hacen muchas marcas...
> 
> ...



ienso:

Cierto tambien. Fusilan pero son honrados.


----------



## FranR (24 Abr 2013)

Virgen del Perpetuo Socorro...esto no es fusilar, esto se llama réplica chinorri:













Para más inri, si en la página de Parnis pones "California" aparece el fusilado del PANERAI

EDIT: Si pones "MARK" más de lo mismo o


----------



## sr.anus (24 Abr 2013)

sr ghkghk seguia dentro de rep? Tendremos fuerza para llegar a los 19, o soltamos lastre?


----------



## darwinn (24 Abr 2013)

Hablando de relojes me habéis tocado la fibra, jeje. Yo tengo este orfina, diseño porsche que fue el primer reloj de fondo negro deportivo. En su momento causó furor. Me lo regalaron, sin ni él ni yo saber el verdadero valor de este reloj...


----------



## Sealand (24 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hay en Amazon otro gratuito, "The Great Boer War" que tampoco tiene mala pinta



Dankie  + 10


----------



## FranR (24 Abr 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> Hablando de relojes me habéis tocado la fibra, jeje. Yo tengo este orfina, diseño porsche que fue el primer reloj de fondo negro deportivo. En su momento causó furor. Me lo regalaron, sin ni él ni yo saber el verdadero valor de este reloj...



Esto tiene mas años que alguno de nosotros ::

Si no le asusta mire que maquinaria monta...Lemania tal vez?


Muy bonito, de este se han hecho muchos homages al ser un histórico.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Abr 2013)

Ya voy Calopez ya voy.

La semana pasada cayo en mis manos un informe que venia a demostrar como la manipulacion, bueno no manipulacion el buen hacer de la administracion Obama guiño guiño, estaba consiguiendo cocinar las estadisticas de empleo y una que se suele utilizar para confirmar o desmentir las tendencias del mercado laboral americano.

Venia a ser un no se fien mas de este dato, Obama tambien lo ha corrompido.
Juas yo ya tengo al gato, asi que a mi plin.
EL dato en cuestion:
US Average Duration of Unemployment


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Abr 2013)

entonces.... hemos tocado los 8400, se supone que ahora debemos corregir????


----------



## FranR (24 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> entonces.... hemos tocado los 8400, se supone que ahora debemos corregir????




A mi me gustaría que un poquito...suelo de canal principal al menos.

Eso a muy corto, luego Pepón dirá.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Abr 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> sr ghkghk seguia dentro de rep? Tendremos fuerza para llegar a los 19, o soltamos lastre?



Cabalga usted solo caballero...

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## FranR (24 Abr 2013)

No termina de romper....AMOOOSSS 







GUA GUA

GUANOOOOo

---------- Post added 24-abr-2013 at 12:10 ----------

Se han ido todos a buscar al maese al Real de la feria?


----------



## Tio Masclet (24 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> No termina de romper....AMOOOSSS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fue pronunciar ustec la palabra GUANO y no ha aparecido ni el JATO.


----------



## FranR (24 Abr 2013)

Que buen pull!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2013)

cerramos el cortito 8380 en 8340 , abrimos largos :no:

hola flanderERRE cuanto tiempo viejales , de vacaciones gays para la tercera edad ? :rolleye:


----------



## FranR (24 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos el cortito 8380 en 8340 , abrimos largos :no:
> 
> hola flanderERRE cuanto tiempo viejales , de vacaciones gays para la tercera edad ? :rolleye:



Si, no me puedo ni sentar.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Si, no me puedo ni sentar.



y para usted eso debe ser la gloria


----------



## FranR (24 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y para usted eso debe ser la gloria



Debería probarlo!!!! ::

Señores buen recorte, les dejo con el "maestro", no quiero estropear el hilo ante tanta sabiduría.

CIAO


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Abr 2013)

muy bien Abner


----------



## Abner (24 Abr 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> muy bien Abner



Muchas zenkius.

A ver qué han estado haciendo los leoncios hoy. Esta bajada que se ha producido ahora tiene firma de acumulación, cuando llegue a casa esta noche y tenga los datos le echo un ojo. Si está habiendo algo de acumulación es posible que estén intentando cargar pólvora para cepillarse los 8400. Yo de momento, me quedo en liquidez hasta tener una señal clara. 

Esos 40 eurazos que cuesta al mes el Visual Chart en tiempo real, cachis...

A ver si consigo desarrollar un sistema para el intradiario consistente y entonces sí que me suscribo.


----------



## LCIRPM (24 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> y los pagares y deuda subordinada...por cierto ahora que me acuerdo, el otro día conoci a una persona que se ha quedado sin el dinero invertido en un fondo garantizado de Bankia, según vi estaba invertido en deuda subordinada...sabeis lo que le han dicho en la oficina ( que es que tienen que pagar el rescate) asi que mucho ojitto que no solo están perdiendo los preferentistas



Oñó ¿Los fondos no estan al margen de esos chanchuillos?


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ya voy Calopez ya voy.
> 
> La semana pasada cayo en mis manos un informe que venia a demostrar como la manipulacion, bueno no manipulacion el buen hacer de la administracion Obama guiño guiño, estaba consiguiendo cocinar las estadisticas de empleo y una que se suele utilizar para confirmar o desmentir las tendencias del mercado laboral americano.
> 
> ...



este documento vale oro


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2013)

en cuanto cerremos el gapsito 8540 cargamos cortos y les dejamos engordar por lo menos 2 meses


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Abr 2013)

no esta mal la niña.... 
brittney palmer - Buscar con Google


----------



## Sin_Perdón (24 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> no esta mal la niña....
> brittney palmer - Buscar con Google



Se da un aire a Jennifer Aniston. Y si, está para tomar pan y mojar :baba::baba::baba::baba::baba::baba:

Y como dicen en veteranos, parece limpita.


----------



## Janus (24 Abr 2013)

Entre tanto reloj cutre y el disgusto del análisis de Claca sobre FCC ..... qué pocas ganas tengo de postear los barruntos de la city madrileña.


----------



## FranR (24 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Entre tanto reloj cutre y el disgusto del análisis de Claca sobre FCC ..... qué pocas ganas tengo de postear los barruntos de la city madrileña.



Cuente...cuente

Desde que les saqué al pato del guano cerca de los 400 están todos desaparecidos. Creo que buscando al maese entre los restos del Ferial de Sevillistán. ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Entre tanto reloj cutre y el disgusto del análisis de Claca sobre FCC ..... qué pocas ganas tengo de postear los barruntos de la city madrileña.



Usted está desganado por otro motivo, pero ya sabe usted:







Así que barrunte-barrunte!


----------



## burbubolsa (24 Abr 2013)

¿Qué he visto? Flanele troleando a favor de ali-ali y sus telefónicos. Debería irse a darse un baño al Amazonas.

[YOUTUBE]2NmkXCSewdA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (24 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Cuente...cuente
> 
> Desde que les saqué al pato del guano cerca de los 400 están todos desaparecidos. Creo que buscando al maese entre los restos del Ferial de Sevillistán. ::



Esta noche ceno con un tipo que está metido en la venta de activos de al menos dos empresas IBEX35, no relacionadas y de diferente sector de actividad.

Lo mismo hasta me voy a currar para él que creo que es el motivo de la cena. Es un pájaro así que llevaré cuidado.



Por otro lado, en FCC van a comenzar a "pelar" la piel de la manzana en breve y va a ser la polla en verso.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (24 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Esta noche ceno con un tipo que está metido en la venta de activos de al menos dos empresas IBEX35, no relacionadas y de diferente sector de actividad.
> 
> Lo mismo hasta me voy a currar para él que creo que es el motivo de la cena. Es un pájaro así que llevaré cuidado.
> 
> ...



Demasiados detalles has dado. Edita y quita que como nos lea...


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> no esta mal la niña....
> brittney palmer - Buscar con Google



o brittney ven a mí acabo de enamorarme 

que cara de viciosilla tiene


----------



## Janus (24 Abr 2013)

La gente que se dedica a cerrar transacciones no lee este tema. En cualquier caso , todo lo que he escrito el lo conoce (que pienso que es un pájaro y que pienso que acabará ofreciéndome trabajo). Hay una relación buena y nos hemos visto en bastantes batallas

---------- Post added 24-abr-2013 at 15:24 ----------




vmmp29 dijo:


> o brittney ven a mí acabo de enamorarme
> 
> que cara de viciosilla tiene



Os habéis puesto a cotillear en la página web del as y ahora andáis como cojón apretado.

Muy buena.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Abr 2013)

buaaaalaaaaaaa!!!!!!

El tráfico ha disminuido un 40% (en un año y en Madrid creo).....

Esto va para escenario de TWD.... venga que esto lo arreglamosentretodos.com


----------



## kemao2 (24 Abr 2013)

Todos los datos relacionados con marzo en EEUU están siendo malos desde empleo a ventas. El fiscal cliff hará que todo esto se agrave en los prox meses.




*
EEUU: los pedidos de bienes duraderos cayeron un 5,7% en marzo*

Los pedidos de bienes duraderos cayeron un 5,7% en marzo en comparación con febrero, cuando experimentaron un repunte del 4,3% (dato corregido hoy a la baja desde una primera estimación de un avance del 5,7%). La de marzo, supone la mayor caída desde agosto.

El dato ha sido peor de lo esperado. Los analistas consultados por Bloomberg habían previsto de media un retroceso del 3%.

Los pedidos sin tener en cuenta el sector de transportes bajaron un 1,4%, después de una caída del 1,7% en febrero. Los economistas habían previsto un aumento del 0,5%.

EEUU: los pedidos de bienes duraderos cayeron un 5,7% en marzo - elEconomista.es


----------



## FranR (24 Abr 2013)

Amonos chicharrón

Sr. Borne de Born devuelva al maese inmediatamente.

Los Húngaros no podrán con el


----------



## burbubolsa (24 Abr 2013)

Desconozco dónde se ha metido el pollastre, pero precisamente estaba preparando una grafica para él en forma de diagrama de fase.

Ya hay un par de avisos para tirar los futuros abajo, al menos hasta el viernes.



FranR dijo:


> Amonos chicharrón
> 
> Sr. Borne de Born devuelva al maese inmediatamente.
> 
> Los Húngaros no podrán con el


----------



## FranR (24 Abr 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Desconozco dónde se ha metido el pollastre, pero precisamente estaba preparando una grafica para él en forma de diagrama de fase.
> 
> Ya hay un par de avisos para tirar los futuros abajo, al menos hasta el viernes.



Me alegra, he vendido hasta los slips esta mañana ::

---------- Post added 24-abr-2013 at 16:29 ----------

Conoce usted nuestro nuevo sistema de señales?

Mire


----------



## ghkghk (24 Abr 2013)

He leido lo de Ponzi de los fondos de Bankia. ¿Seguro que el que se lo ha contado no se equivoca? Me cuesta mucho creerlo, Bankia comercializara fondos de muchos gestores, y Bankia esas participaciones no se las puede quedar, ni él perderlas como acciones preferentes. A ver si es la excusa que le han dado para que no saque el dinero, o el no lo ha entendido.

Lo digo porque creo que conozco gente con fondos en Bankia, y por el momento no estabamos preocupados. Yo creia que era como tener depositadas ahi acciones de Coca Cola...

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Abr 2013)

seria una locura pensar en una rotura de los 8400 hoy??????
y si fuere tal, hasta donde podría seguir???


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2013)

podrian dejarlo muy cerca del gapsito para mañana cerrarlo y comenzar el brutal rally bajista :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (24 Abr 2013)

8419 estaba el objetivo alcista.


----------



## burbubolsa (24 Abr 2013)

Me gustaba más cuando hablaba de filtrado de datos de BATS. De todas formas, ya tengo mis datalinks prestos con Ninja Trader y puedo filtrar deltas ágilmente. Actualmente, 1940 contratos comprados en el futuro del DAX.



FranR dijo:


> Me alegra, he vendido hasta los slips esta mañana ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-abr-2013 at 16:29 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## FranR (24 Abr 2013)

Pues nada largos a go go







COMPREN QUE SE ACABAN


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2013)

amonos arcistas :Baile:


----------



## burbubolsa (24 Abr 2013)

2424 contratos comprados en DAX, aunque no llega a los 2530 del viernes pasado, cuando se materializó la divergencia alcista local. Para el contrato actual, el neto son -11157.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> 2424 contratos comprados en DAX, aunque no llega a los 2530 del viernes pasado, cuando se materializó la divergencia alcista local. Para el contrato actual, el neto son -11157.



se agradece que nos este entregando informacion tan valiosa :Aplauso:


----------



## locojaen (24 Abr 2013)

Gamesa se esta dando de tortas con los 2,80.... ¿podrá o se cansará antes?


----------



## FranR (24 Abr 2013)

::::::

El gato y borne de born en el mismo equipo, esto solo puede ir parriba!!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Abr 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

JATO Rapido corto yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. 

No nos maldigas a pepon. 

Sigue dandole al boton.


----------



## Claca (24 Abr 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Me gustaba más cuando hablaba de filtrado de datos de BATS. De todas formas, ya tengo mis datalinks prestos con Ninja Trader y puedo filtrar deltas ágilmente. Actualmente, 1940 contratos comprados en el futuro del DAX.



El BATS arkham city es brutal, lo estoy jugando ahora mismo y es un obra de arte. Debería estar mirando cotizaciones, pero no, ahí ando repartiendo estopa a los malvados.


----------



## FranR (24 Abr 2013)

Tarde Sr. Chinazo

se han confabulado


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Abr 2013)

---------- Post added 24-abr-2013 at 17:01 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Tarde Sr. Chinazo
> 
> se han confabulado



Una jornada placida con el verde y ahora esto. Ni una tarde tranquila tu.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Abr 2013)

Claca dijo:


> El BATS arkham city es brutal, lo estoy jugando ahora mismo y es un obra de arte. Debería estar mirando cotizaciones, pero no, ahí ando repartiendo estopa a los malvados.



Haz los deberes que si no no hay merienda...


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> ::::::
> 
> El gato y borne de born en el mismo equipo, esto solo puede ir parriba!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2013)

bueno gacelillas es momento de pensar en el rally bajista que se avecina , MV tiene como objetivo los 6450 , advertidos quedan :no:


----------



## amago45 (24 Abr 2013)

locojaen dijo:


> Gamesa se esta dando de tortas con los 2,80.... ¿podrá o se cansará antes?



Ahí sigue, si señor ... ienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Abr 2013)

Rally bajista o BRRUUUTAAAAAAAAAAL rally bajista. Igual si pronostica un BRUTAL rally bajista veamos los 20.000 en el ibex, lastima que el ilustre ya no este entre nosotros para ver como su profecia se cumplia.


----------



## FranR (24 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Rally bajista o BRRUUUTAAAAAAAAAAL rally bajista. Igual si pronostica un BRUTAL rally bajista veamos los 20.000 en el ibex, lastima que el ilustre ya no este entre nosotros para ver como su profecia se cumplia.



::::::::

Tranquilo, que ya sabe que en cinco minutos cambia de opinión, cuando haya estrujado los cortos 15 puntos :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Abr 2013)

OoM IBM and HP, tonight. Please.


----------



## FranR (24 Abr 2013)

La configuración actual es ojal de gato en flor. Retreat para coger impulso y cuando menos se lo espere el gato se verá


----------



## burbubolsa (24 Abr 2013)

¿Así que ese es su margen? Está bien saberlo.



FranR dijo:


> ::::::::
> 
> Tranquilo, que ya sabe que en cinco minutos cambia de opinión, cuando haya estrujado los cortos 15 puntos :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Abr 2013)

Acaban de meter un reversal al rojo que pareciera que nos estuvieran leyendos los leoncios...


----------



## FranR (24 Abr 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> ¿Así que ese es su margen? Está bien saberlo.



Ese es el del gato

-500 ibexitos puede aguantar en contra + 15 salta cual gato de agua hirviente. 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Abr 2013)

Nada como el falso atentado contra Obama.

Desde zerohedge
Are Stocks Posed For a Gold-Type Crash? | Zero Hedge


----------



## burbubolsa (24 Abr 2013)

¿Cuándo es la concentración perroflaútica? ¿El jueves? ¿Y el vencimiento mensual fue la semana pasada? Está claro qué va a pasar el viernes.

---------- Post added 24-abr-2013 at 17:17 ----------

Eso se llama asian scalper en mis dominios.

Asian Session | Birt's EA review



FranR dijo:


> Ese es el del gato
> 
> -500 ibexitos puede aguantar en contra + 15 salta cual gato de agua hirviente. 8:


----------



## FranR (24 Abr 2013)

Los usanos están urgando es esfínter ajeno, así que van sin miramientos.

Hoy puede tener una alegría Pepito-ria


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Abr 2013)

El viernes bajan impuestos, recortan gastos suntuarios, eliminan mamandurrias, liberalizan sectores secuestrados y luego el ibex a 30.000 puntos.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Los usanos están urgando es esfínter ajeno, así que van sin miramientos.
> 
> Hoy puede tener una alegría Pepito-ria



A mi no me mire

que yo voy limpio de todo...


----------



## burbubolsa (24 Abr 2013)

Los insiders dicen zeroclue.



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Nada como el falso atentado contra Obama.
> 
> Desde zerohedge
> Are Stocks Posed For a Gold-Type Crash? | Zero Hedge


----------



## FranR (24 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El viernes bajan impuestos, recortan gastos suntuarios, *eliminan mamandurrias*, liberalizan sectores secuestrados y luego el ibex a 30.000 puntos.



Lógico en un gobierno opusiano, las mamandurrias está mal vistas.

Veto a las rodilleras de velcro en oficinas enmoquetadas!!!!


----------



## burbubolsa (24 Abr 2013)

Delta del DAX es 1450 ahora mismo; -1000 en el rato este que hemos estado posteando mamarrachadas en lugar de código fuente.


----------



## LCIRPM (24 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> He leido lo de Ponzi de los fondos de Bankia. ¿Seguro que el que se lo ha contado no se equivoca? Me cuesta mucho creerlo, Bankia comercializara fondos de muchos gestores, y Bankia esas participaciones no se las puede quedar, ni él perderlas como acciones preferentes. A ver si es la excusa que le han dado para que no saque el dinero, o el no lo ha entendido.
> 
> Lo digo porque creo que conozco gente con fondos en Bankia, y por el momento no estabamos preocupados. Yo creia que era como tener depositadas ahi acciones de Coca Cola...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Yo también mabíasustao.
Creo que lo cubre el Fogain
Portal del Cliente Bancario - Garantía de depósitos - Qué fondos de garantía existen
Gestora del Fondo de Garantía de Inversiones


----------



## ghkghk (24 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> ---------- Post added 24-abr-2013 at 17:01 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Una jornada placida con el verde y ahora esto. Ni una tarde tranquila tu.



Un gran dia para las locomotoras, España, Pepón y los patriotas que vamos largos.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## burbubolsa (24 Abr 2013)

-1800 contratos desde máximos del día, alegría alegría.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Delta del DAX es 1450 ahora mismo; -1000 en el rato este que hemos estado posteando mamarrachadas en lugar de código fuente.



todavia sigues mendigando codigo ? :ouch: a este paso te va a ser mas facil aprender a programar :o


----------



## FranR (24 Abr 2013)

Tenga cuidadin con las DP, están ocultando transacciones sobre todo las que vienen a CP MP 16 H

(esto va en serio)


----------



## burbubolsa (24 Abr 2013)

Flanele hablando en serio, no me lo creo, jojo

Es en estos momentos cuando resulta interesante buscar entre las gráficas que presentaban correlación, y de repente se han descorrelado misteriosamente. Podrían perfectamente ser los húngaros, aunque no lo sé porque tengo apagados los sistemas correlatores, ya que estoy trabajando el filtrado de deltas.



FranR dijo:


> Tenga cuidadin con las DP, están ocultando transacciones sobre todo las que vienen a CP MP 16 H
> 
> (esto va en serio)





---------- Post added 24-abr-2013 at 17:34 ----------

Si tienes algo de código, será mejor que lo sueltes.



muertoviviente dijo:


> todavia sigues mendigando codigo ? :ouch: a este paso te va a ser mas facil aprender a programar :o


----------



## FranR (24 Abr 2013)

De vez en cuando lo hago, como esta mañana.


----------



## burbufilia (24 Abr 2013)

Iniciado por chinito_deslocalizador 
El viernes bajan impuestos, recortan gastos suntuarios, eliminan mamandurrias, liberalizan sectores secuestrados y luego el ibex a 30.000 puntos



FranR dijo:


> Lógico en un gobierno opusiano, las mamandurrias está mal vistas.
> 
> Veto a las rodilleras de velcro en oficinas enmoquetadas!!!!



Soraya sale en una pantalla, decepciona los anuncios (siempre decepcionan cuando hay expectación), desde Uropa diciendo pero qué mierda es esta, prima repunta y back to guano. El culibex trazando directriz bajista iniciada en el rebote que la llevó a 8700; está para cerrar largos ahora mismo


----------



## wetpiñata (24 Abr 2013)

BFA-Bankia vuelve a beneficios: ganó 213 millones en el primer trimestre - elEconomista.es

Ni tan mal...


----------



## ponzi (24 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> He leido lo de Ponzi de los fondos de Bankia. ¿Seguro que el que se lo ha contado no se equivoca? Me cuesta mucho creerlo, Bankia comercializara fondos de muchos gestores, y Bankia esas participaciones no se las puede quedar, ni él perderlas como acciones preferentes. A ver si es la excusa que le han dado para que no saque el dinero, o el no lo ha entendido.
> 
> Lo digo porque creo que conozco gente con fondos en Bankia, y por el momento no estabamos preocupados. Yo creia que era como tener depositadas ahi acciones de Coca Cola...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



No se ha equivocado y mas por la cifra que le han bloqueado y que previsiblemente perdera 80k euripides.El fondo es uno de bankia, lleva aparejada la palabra garantizado y esta invertido en obligaciones subordinadas de bankia. El fondo en si no esta bloqueado lo que pasa que nadie quiere sus obligaciones vamos como paso con las preferentes.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Abr 2013)

:XX:


----------



## ghkghk (24 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No se ha equivocado y mas por la cifra que le han bloqueado y que previsiblemente perdera 80k euripides.El fondo es uno de bankia, lleva aparejada la palabra garantizado y esta invertido en obligaciones subordinadas de bankia. El fondo en si no esta bloqueado lo que pasa que nadie quiere sus obligaciones vamos como paso con las preferentes.



Ok! Pero vamos, que si compras un fondo referido a la RV USA a traves de Bankia, no se quedan con su pasta... El pobre señor dejó su dinero en la mierda, que a su vez habia invertido en guano...

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## LCIRPM (24 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No se ha equivocado y mas por la cifra que le han bloqueado y que previsiblemente perdera 80k euripides.El fondo es uno de bankia, lleva aparejada la palabra garantizado y esta invertido en obligaciones subordinadas de bankia. El fondo en si no esta bloqueado lo que pasa que nadie quiere sus obligaciones vamos como paso con las preferentes.



Debería estar contento por el sol que me calienta (Gracias Janus)

FSLR: Resumen para First Solar, Inc.- Yahoo! Finanzas

Pero me deja usté ehlao. Mi padre tiene ahorros en fondos garantizados, al menos no estan en bankia-rrota (Pero hasta el vencimiento, no se pueden tocar)


----------



## davidautentico (24 Abr 2013)

Según Mike Harris

The Probability of a Market Correction Has Increased | Price Action Lab Blog


----------



## ponzi (24 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :XX:



Creo que al final en vez de un perro voy adoptar un gato pero aun no se que nombre ponerle....shortlong,gap,gran guru


----------



## ghkghk (24 Abr 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Debería estar contento por el sol que me calienta (Gracias Janus)
> 
> FSLR: Resumen para First Solar, Inc.- Yahoo! Finanzas
> 
> Pero me deja usté ehlao. Mi padre tiene ahorros en fondos garantizados, al menos no estan en bankia-rrota (Pero hasta el vencimiento, no se pueden tocar)



No tiene por que preocuparse. A menos que este invertido en obligaciones subordinadas de Bankia, claro...

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (24 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ok! Pero vamos, que si compras un fondo referido a la RV USA a traves de Bankia, no se quedan con su pasta... El pobre señor dejó su dinero en la mierda, que a su vez habia invertido en guano...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Claro eso es, no es el vehiculo si no lo que hay dentro


----------



## ghkghk (24 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Claro eso es, no es el vehiculo si no lo que hay dentro



Seguro que muy bien asesorado por el comercial del banco, que supo entender sus necesidades...

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (24 Abr 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Debería estar contento por el sol que me calienta (Gracias Janus)
> 
> FSLR: Resumen para First Solar, Inc.- Yahoo! Finanzas
> 
> Pero me deja usté ehlao. Mi padre tiene ahorros en fondos garantizados, al menos no estan en bankia-rrota (Pero hasta el vencimiento, no se pueden tocar)



Pues mire en que esta invertido, poca gente lo sabe pero los fondos garantizados para conseguir ser garantizados invierten un % relativamente alto en deuda y en muchas ocasiones en deuda de la propia entidad.Yo nunca meteria la pasta en garantizados porque por lo general nunca ganan nada y encima asumes el riesgo de la deuda que tengan comprada.


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Abr 2013)

davidautentico dijo:


> Según Mike Harris
> 
> The Probability of a Market Correction Has Increased | Price Action Lab Blog



sinceramente la primera frase del articulo es muy buena, quiero decir que logicamente cada dia que pasa sin haber una correccion, aumenta la posibilidad de esta, es mas yo creo que cada dia que pasa, aumenta la probabilidad de que caiga un meteorito en la tierra.....


----------



## ponzi (24 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Seguro que muy bien asesorado por el comercial del banco, que supo entender sus necesidades...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Ademas ese dinero es un % muy elevado de toda su liquidez,creo que un 70%-80%.A mi me hacen eso y no respondo de mis actos lo increible es que le han dicho que tiene que perder su dinero por el rescate recibido por la banca y lo esta empezando similar.El aguante del español medio de verdad que me sorprende, esto pasa en Francia y se lia gorda.La deuda subordinada es de las peor paradas en el orden de prelacion.


http://www.gurusblog.com/archives/quiebrabanco-recuperar-dinero/16/02/2012/


----------



## juanfer (24 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ademas ese dinero es un % muy elevado de toda su liquidez,creo que un 70%-80%.A mi me hacen eso y no respondo de mis actos lo increible es que le han dicho que tiene que perder su dinero por el rescate recibido por la banca y lo esta empezando similar.El aguante del español medio de verdad que me sorprende, esto pasa en Francia y se lia gorda.La deuda subordinada es de las peor paradas en el orden de prelacion.
> 
> 
> http://www.gurusblog.com/archives/quiebrabanco-recuperar-dinero/16/02/2012/



Las quitas son % con lo que no se puede perder todo. Otra cosa es intentar rescatar el principal antes del vencimiento. 

Pero es indignante que se perpetre un robo tan grande y queden impunes.


----------



## Janus (24 Abr 2013)

Estaban requeteavisados en First Solar.
Vaya cara que se le debe estar quedando a los herejes al mensaje de Janus.


----------



## wetpiñata (24 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> sinceramente la primera frase del articulo es muy buena, quiero decir que logicamente cada dia que pasa sin haber una correccion, aumenta la posibilidad de esta, es mas yo creo que cada dia que pasa, aumenta la probabilidad de que caiga un meteorito en la tierra.....



[YOUTUBE]DBSAeqdcZAM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hombre-mosca (24 Abr 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Micro-entrada a eonas a 13,0X
> La micro de 12,8X se quedo fuera junto con la de 12,5x (que era mayor, pero un poco mas fuerte).
> 
> RWE eso era como eon, a esperar que pasaba hoy.



Otra vez para fuera en los 13,7X. Lentamente me da igual si hay unicornios, bicefalos o lo que sea. Pueden estar muertos ... pero no enterrados. Ahora un poco de pausa hasta la junta de eon.

PD: creo que van apareciendo "seres mitologicos" en el hilo.


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Estaban requeteavisados en First Solar.
> Vaya cara que se le debe estar quedando a los herejes al mensaje de Janus.



estas dentro?

yo ya salí +8%


----------



## Abner (24 Abr 2013)

Han distribuido. Saldo a día de hoy -600 contratos. Sin embargo, he analizado desde el día 1 de febrero así un poco más en profundidad (tengo que mirarlo día a día pues no tengo forma de filtrarlo ahora mismo), y los leoncios pueden distribuir más (-2500 sí he visto, así que a lo mejor llegan hasta -3000 (en la bajada acumularon 3300)). 

Si las manos fuertes quieren aprovechar toda la pólvora, pueden seguir subiendo aún más. Yo de todas maneras, me quedo en liquidez hasta que las cosas se aclaren un poco. :cook:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Abr 2013)

Menuda mierda.....


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Menuda mierda.....



Queda tiempo::::::


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Abr 2013)

JA ja

4-1 perdiendo el Mandril

Pirata, hagale un chopeo vacilanteh al Mou o al Cristiano


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Abr 2013)

bertok:8882693 dijo:


> guybrush_threepwood dijo:
> 
> 
> > menuda mierda.....
> ...



sí.... 6-1


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Abr 2013)




----------



## egarenc (24 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es que son muy buenos, mucho.
> 
> Pero siendo objetivos... el dortmund es un paquete de equipo.
> 
> Si el madrid no pasa... Prometo hacer un gif animado en persona.....



vete haciendo el esbozo del gif, que seguro que eres un artista


----------



## Roninn (24 Abr 2013)

Jojojo 4-1, que cabron es el karma. Llega a ser el Bayern y tienen que hacer un contrasplit en el marcador para que entrasen los números.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Abr 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> vete haciendo el esbozo del gif, que seguro que eres un artista



Que vaya cogiendo ideas ::

Un buen modelo...


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2013)

4-1 al mandril , se cumple el viejo dicho " a todo cerdo le llega su san valentin "


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Abr 2013)

A llorar a la via, Mou!!!

Y te lleva un telekesch para hacer estrategias en el baño!!


----------



## aitor33 (24 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 4-1 al mandril , se cumple el viejo dicho " a todo cerdo le llega su san valentin "



Pareces una gacela principiante...Hasta el rabo todo es toro


----------



## ponzi (24 Abr 2013)

Roninn dijo:


> Jojojo 4-1, que cabron es el karma. Llega a ser el Bayern y tienen que hacer un contrasplit en el marcador para que entrasen los números.



Y mañana una manifestación en la capital...no quiero ni imaginarme con la mala leche que ira la gente...Ojala que hacienda deje de perdonar las deudas del fútbol y quiebren de una vez los equipos...eso si la f1 ni me la toqueis


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Abr 2013)

que malos-malísimos que son.....

:ouch: :ouch: :ouch: :ouch: :ouch:


----------



## tarrito (24 Abr 2013)

Qué inocentes sois, a la vuelta ambos van a ganar 5-0... eso sí, id preparando irpf al 85% y jubilación a los 107 años


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> que malos-malísimos que son.....
> 
> :ouch: :ouch: :ouch: :ouch: :ouch:



El despelote de partido




Keep the faith ::


----------



## egarenc (24 Abr 2013)

podemos montar un partido por el 3er y 4º puesto, si tantas ganas hay del partido del milenio.
Amos, no jodais que todavía os queda la mejor bala


----------



## Roninn (24 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Y mañana una manifestación en la capital...no quiero ni imaginarme con la mala leche que ira la gente...Ojala que hacienda deje de perdonar las deudas del fútbol y quiebren de una vez los equipos...eso si la f1 ni me la toqueis



Pues mireusté que pensaba que lo apañarian para juntar en el espaciotiempo la copa de Europa para el Madrid y el rescate español. A ver quien se manifestaba ese dia :s


----------



## ponzi (24 Abr 2013)

Roninn dijo:


> Pues mireusté que pensaba que lo apañarian para juntar en el espaciotiempo la copa de Europa para el Madrid y el rescate español. A ver quien se manifestaba ese dia :s



Deje deje que así hay mas emoción .....Por si alguien tenia alguna duda tooooosss quebrados


[YOUTUBE]wenrVpS4fIQ&feature[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tarrito (24 Abr 2013)

Sr. Ponzi ¿usted sabe que alguien del hilo puede ser hipertenso ? 
un respect para con esta gente. 

El Don le mata.. . LE MATAAAAA !!


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Abr 2013)

Mourinho tras la derrota en Dortmund: "Es remontable" - EcoDiario.es

Jo jo


----------



## ponzi (24 Abr 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> Sr. Ponzi ¿usted sabe que alguien del hilo puede ser hipertenso ?
> un respect para con esta gente.
> 
> El Don le mata.. . LE MATAAAAA !!



Me rindo,Tapatalk y Google me han ganado...La cosa que yo lo veo bien, debo ser como el jalapeño vivo en un universo paralelo


----------



## tarrito (24 Abr 2013)

ok ok ...

mire! estaba en el salón tan ricamente, después de cenar + 2 cervecitas (más feliz que el Jato ganando en REAL), repasando el foro con la tablet con papatatalk ... pues bien, me ha hecho revisarlo con 2 navegadores diferentes desde la tablet y ahora viene lo "Gordo" ... me ha hecho ir al despacho a encender un portátil para verificar el "Asunto".

Conclusión: Su papatatalk, le trollea

Añado que cada vez que le pasa "lo suyo", esbozo una sonrisilla malvada 

:XX:


----------



## sinnombrex (25 Abr 2013)

Que tal veis a Daimler para el corto plazo? Defino corto plazo para mi, que son uno o dos meses.

El MACD se esta dando la vuelta, pero es raro que en un dia tan peponico ha sido de las haya bajado en DAX (segun forexpros ha bajado, pero segun prorealtime ha subido levemente¿?)

Os he escuchado hablar hace tiempo de ella, quizas ahora es demasiado tarde para entrar.


----------



## LCIRPM (25 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> No tiene por que preocuparse. A menos que este invertido en obligaciones subordinadas de Bankia, claro...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



O liberbank :S


---------- Post added 25-abr-2013 at 00:03 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Pues mire en que esta invertido, poca gente lo sabe pero los fondos garantizados para conseguir ser garantizados invierten un % relativamente alto en deuda y en muchas ocasiones en deuda de la propia entidad.Yo nunca meteria la pasta en garantizados porque por lo general nunca ganan nada y encima asumes el riesgo de la deuda que tengan comprada.



Lo estudiaré
Gracias


----------



## bertok (25 Abr 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Que tal veis a Daimler para el corto plazo?
> 
> El MACD se esta dando la vuelta, pero es raro que en un dia tan peponico ha sido de las haya bajado en DAX (segun forexpros ha bajado, pero segun prorealtime ha subido levemente¿?)
> 
> Os he escuchado hablar hace tiempo de ella, quizas ahora es demasiado tarde para entrar.



El SP lleva 49 meses de ciclo primario alcista, inusualmente largo. Ya estamos en la etapa de que el último pipo lo gane otro.

Druckenmiller Sees Storm Worse Than


----------



## tarrito (25 Abr 2013)

alguien más ve la relación con cierto tema???

[YOUTUBE]yfsOcY7j1BE[/YOUTUBE]

:: :XX:


----------



## LCIRPM (25 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Estaban requeteavisados en First Solar.
> Vaya cara que se le debe estar quedando a los herejes al mensaje de Janus.



¿Y ahora qué?

Sentarse sobre los beneficios?


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Abr 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Que tal veis a Daimler para el corto plazo? Defino corto plazo para mi, que son uno o dos meses.
> 
> El MACD se esta dando la vuelta, pero es raro que en un dia tan peponico ha sido de las haya bajado en DAX (segun forexpros ha bajado, pero segun prorealtime ha subido levemente¿?)
> 
> Os he escuchado hablar hace tiempo de ella, quizas ahora es demasiado tarde para entrar.



No es buena opción, 

quizás arañar algo hasta los 42 y mucha suerte


----------



## sinnombrex (25 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El SP lleva 49 meses de ciclo primario alcista, inusualmente largo. Ya estamos en la etapa de que el último pipo lo gane otro.
> 
> Druckenmiller Sees Storm Worse Than



Iba a preguntar lo mismo sobre thysenkrupp AG ON que tambien se ha dado un giro importante desde muy abajo, aunque de esta ultima creo que habia leido que no le iban muy bien los resultados.

Tengo que cambiar mi operativa de bolsa, porque ING no me deja poner stops en mercados internacionales y realmente si que tengo miedo al cambio de ciclo del SP.


----------



## ddddd (25 Abr 2013)

Janus, ¿cómo ve la evolución de AMD? Preparada para el asalto a los 3 o podría venir una corrección en este instante?

Se encuentra actualmente en un punto realmente interesante, ¿no es cierto?


----------



## ponzi (25 Abr 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> ok ok ...
> 
> mire! estaba en el salón tan ricamente, después de cenar + 2 cervecitas (más feliz que el Jato ganando en REAL), repasando el foro con la tablet con papatatalk ... pues bien, me ha hecho revisarlo con 2 navegadores diferentes desde la tablet y ahora viene lo "Gordo" ... me ha hecho ir al despacho a encender un portátil para verificar el "Asunto".
> 
> ...



Y lo bien que se lo pasa que? 

Alguien puede explicarme esto porque sinceramente supera los limites de mi compresión ¿Quien fotografía los billetes al sacarlos del banco?


http://www.aticojuridico.com/blog/2...-en-casa-puede-traerle-problemas-con-hacienda

Y que norma es la que rige de verdad???

http://www.tesoro.es/SP/expcam/PreguntasFrecuentes.asp


----------



## Janus (25 Abr 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Janus, ¿cómo ve la evolución de AMD? Preparada para el asalto a los 3 o podría venir una corrección en este instante?
> 
> Se encuentra actualmente en un punto realmente interesante, ¿no es cierto?



Está en un punto muy interesante porque acaba de tradear sobre 2,60, superar la MM150 en timeframe diario y el estocástico es alcista. Necesita volumen y superar con ello los 2,66. Si lo hace tiene que ir a superar los 3 por disponer de secuencia de mínimos relativos más altos.

Es una buena opción si concreta esos puntos.

---------- Post added 25-abr-2013 at 01:06 ----------




LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿Y ahora qué?
> 
> Sentarse sobre los beneficios?



Es un globo lleno de hidrógeno.


----------



## atman (25 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Y lo bien que se lo pasa que?
> 
> Alguien puede explicarme esto porque sinceramente supera los limites de mi compresión *¿Quien fotografía los billetes al sacarlos del banco?*
> 
> ...



Yo, las hago con el móvil y luego las subo al Facebook ::

Lo siento casi no les leo, sólo alguna cosita a saltos... A ver si me pongo al día que tengo pentiente abrir el hilo que (espero) cierre mi trilogía sobre los bancos... si es que lo que no me pase a mí no le pasa a nadie...


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (25 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Deje deje que así hay mas emoción .....Por si alguien tenia alguna duda tooooosss quebrados
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]wenrVpS4fIQ&feature[/YOUTUBE]



Son usteques unos cabroncillos: siempre riéndose del pobre Ponzi y nunca le halludan.

Ponzi, tiene ustec que poner entre los dos tags de abrir y cerrar youtube solamente el identificador de vidrio: en este cado le sobra el "&feature"


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Abr 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Son usteques unos cabroncillos: siempre riéndose del pobre Ponzi y nunca le halludan.
> 
> Ponzi, tiene ustec que poner entre los dos tags de abrir y cerrar youtube solamente el identificador de *vidrio*: en este cado le sobra el "&feature"



Le falta acoplar el condensador de fluzo.... 








Fluzo si, Fluzo. Traducción de _Flux_..... Joder, los ochenta han sido la época más delirante de la historia humana! Un Renacimiento que duró solo unos años!!!:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## burbubolsa (25 Abr 2013)

Diagrama de fase del FDAX del 24/04/2013:


----------



## wetpiñata (25 Abr 2013)

Buenos días. 

CaixaBank gana 335 millones hasta marzo, frente los 48 millones de un año antes - elEconomista.es

El Nikkei sigue con su patrón de "me voy comprado a comer y vendido a cenar". Mañana atacan los 14k


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Abr 2013)

como vienen hoy los futuros del ibex???


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Abr 2013)

Joder

El grupo Antena 3 gana 1 millón de euros hasta marzo, el 85,8% menos - elEconomista.es


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Abr 2013)

guanos dias gaceleridos 

veremos como abrimos hoy , MV cree que podemos corregir algo y cerrar el gap hacia el 2 de mayo cuando bajen tipos , compra con el rumor vende con la noticia :bla:


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Abr 2013)

grrrrrrrr....
arriany celeste - Buscar con Google


----------



## paulistano (25 Abr 2013)

Joder vaya palo le estan metiendo al San:ouch:

Por su culpa ibex en rojo8:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Abr 2013)

cerramos larguitos 8340-8370 cargamos cortos :no:


----------



## Jose (25 Abr 2013)

Para los gamesianos:

*Gamesa se hace con un contrato en Brasil para el suministro de 75 aerogeneradores de 150 MW*

*MADRID, 25 ABR. (Bolsamania.com/BMS)* .- Gamesa, a través de su filial brasileña Gamesa Eólica Brasil, ha suscrito un contrato con Consorcio Morrinhos, integrado por Atlantic Energia Renováveis (holding hispano brasileño participado por Cupa Renovables, Servinoga, Adelante Corporación y Pattac) y Casa dos Ventos, para el suministro de 75 aerogeneradores de la plataforma G97-2,0 MW, con una potencia total de *150 MW.* Estos aparatos se instalarán en cinco parques eólicos, con una potencia de 30 MW cada uno, que Consorcio Morrinhos construirá en el municipio de Campo Formoso, en el estado de Bahia. El alcance del contrato incluye el suministro, instalación y puesta en marcha de los aerogeneradores, así como los servicios de* operación y mantenimiento durante 15 años.* El inicio de la instalación de las turbinas está previsto para el segundo semestre de 2014 y su conclusión para el primer semestre de 2015.

saludos


----------



## Sin_Perdón (25 Abr 2013)

Joder con ARcelor. Desde minimos se está marcando ya un 10% en tres dias y sigue sumando. Como llegue ahora a los 10,50 me da algo....


----------



## burbubolsa (25 Abr 2013)

FDAX hoy:


----------



## ghkghk (25 Abr 2013)

Jose dijo:


> Para los gamesianos:
> 
> *Gamesa se hace con un contrato en Brasil para el suministro de 75 aerogeneradores de 150 MW*
> 
> ...




Me vais a acabar haciéndomela quedar a largo por fundamentales y todo :XX:


----------



## bertok (25 Abr 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Joder vaya palo le estan metiendo al San:ouch:
> 
> Por su culpa ibex en rojo8:



Los fundamentales de los banquitos son muy malos para los 2 próximos años. Buena parte de los índices en máximos y el SAN atascado en los 5 aurelios :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Veremos los 3 tonulianos.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos larguitos 8340-8370 cargamos cortos :no:



cerramos cortito 8335 :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 25-abr-2013 at 09:48 ----------

metemos corto sp500 1575 futuro :Baile:


----------



## FranR (25 Abr 2013)

Tenemos el nivel objetivo al alcance de la mano. Tempranito como nos gustan las cosas.


----------



## paulistano (25 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Los fundamentales de los banquitos son muy malos para los 2 próximos años. Buena parte de los índices en máximos y el SAN atascado en los 5 aurelios :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Veremos los 3 tonulianos.



Lo de hoy es por los resultados....kk de la vaca::


----------



## FranR (25 Abr 2013)

Mañana le toca a BBVA a las 9 y 30

---------- Post added 25-abr-2013 at 09:56 ----------

Tocado el nivel , veremos si con suerte alcanzamos los niveles de entrada.

Como sabéis, todo en el blog


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Abr 2013)

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/452ad928-e7bf-47aa-a47c-c1ffce7815d7/04.25.2013-09.57.33.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/452ad928-e7bf-47aa-a47c-c1ffce7815d7/04.25.2013-09.57.33.png" width="567" height="780" border="0" /></a>


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Abr 2013)

el ibex cerrara el gap y se ira muy pabajo , estos dias corregira probablemente hasta la mm50 para luego subir a cerrar el gap aprovechando la bajada de tipos :fiufiu:


----------



## burbubolsa (25 Abr 2013)

Soy el Rey de los Monos.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> <!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/452ad928-e7bf-47aa-a47c-c1ffce7815d7/04.25.2013-09.57.33.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/452ad928-e7bf-47aa-a47c-c1ffce7815d7/04.25.2013-09.57.33.png" width="567" height="780" border="0" /></a>


----------



## pollastre (25 Abr 2013)

No puedo con tanto... a mí me da algo :XX::XX::XX:



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> <!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/452ad928-e7bf-47aa-a47c-c1ffce7815d7/04.25.2013-09.57.33.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/452ad928-e7bf-47aa-a47c-c1ffce7815d7/04.25.2013-09.57.33.png" width="567" height="780" border="0" /></a>


----------



## FranR (25 Abr 2013)

Estoy mirando volumen en nivel, parece que quieren tocar los inferiores. Sería buena noticia para mi.

---------- Post added 25-abr-2013 at 10:14 ----------

HOMBRE!!!! El feriante!!!!


----------



## LCIRPM (25 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Está en un punto muy interesante porque acaba de tradear sobre 2,60, superar la MM150 en timeframe diario y el estocástico es alcista. Necesita volumen y superar con ello los 2,66. Si lo hace tiene que ir a superar los 3 por disponer de secuencia de mínimos relativos más altos.
> 
> Es una buena opción si concreta esos puntos.
> 
> ...



Para quien es inversor a largo de gamesas y solarias, y quien especuló con desigual suerte en FRSL y solares chinas, el miedo es que explote como el hindenburg.

Mierda de sicologia humana y el vertigo a las alturas.
Ahí estamos, hasta la estratosfera


----------



## pollastre (25 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Estoy mirando volumen en nivel, parece que quieren tocar los inferiores. Sería buena noticia para mi.
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-abr-2013 at 10:14 ----------
> 
> HOMBRE!!!! El feriante!!!!





Et pour moi... ando buscando un 7730, con extensión posible al 7713. A ver si el volumen sigue acompañando.


La feria es para los sevillitas y los tladels del Ibex, ¿no lo sabía Ud.? ::


----------



## FranR (25 Abr 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Et pour moi... ando buscando un 7730, con extensión posible al 7713. A ver si el volumen sigue acompañando.
> 
> 
> La feria es para los sevillitas y *los tladels del Ibex*, ¿no lo sabía Ud.? ::



Incierto, no me dejaron entrar a las casetas más molonas, decían que no iba lo suficientemente engominado y que me faltaba una chaqueta clara :ouch: ::

---------- Post added 25-abr-2013 at 10:23 ----------

Que buena pelea en el nivel de referencia!!!!!! 

Parece que ya está ajustado el sistema para este trimestre, dos jornadas bastante acertadas.


----------



## pollastre (25 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Incierto, no me dejaron entrar a las casetas más molonas, decían que no iba lo suficientemente engominado y que me faltaba una chaqueta clara :ouch: ::




_A ver_ estudiao.... digo... _a verme_ mandao un MP y hubiera movido mis hilos para FRANquearle el acceso a los rincones más oscuros y exclusivos de la feria 

Eso sí, una vez dentro, procure decir que opera Ud. con algún instrumento tipo ES, Z o similar... intente no decir que tladea el Ibex. Tengo una reputación que mantener en mi entorno y tal ::::


----------



## Cascooscuro (25 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Estoy mirando volumen en nivel, parece que quieren tocar los inferiores. Sería buena noticia para mi.
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-abr-2013 at 10:14 ----------
> 
> HOMBRE!!!! El feriante!!!!



Que programa usa para ver el volumen en tiempo real? Sirve metatrader? Futuros o contado?


----------



## FranR (25 Abr 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Que programa usa para ver el volumen en tiempo real? Sirve metatrader? Futuros o contado?



Siempre contado. Software Ad-hoc y no me pregunte cosas técnicas que soy de letras please!!!


----------



## Cascooscuro (25 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Siempre contado. Software Ad-hoc y no me pregunte cosas técnicas que soy de letras please!!!



A sus pies...


----------



## FranR (25 Abr 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> _A ver_ estudiao.... digo... _a verme_ mandao un MP y hubiera movido mis hilos para FRANquearle el acceso a los rincones más oscuros y exclusivos de la feria
> 
> Eso sí, una vez dentro, procure decir que opera Ud. con algún instrumento tipo ES, Z o similar... intente no decir que tladea el Ibex. Tengo una reputación que mantener en mi entorno y tal ::::



Para haberlo sabido!!! De todas formas no me gustó la actitud de sus congéneres, pregunté un sitio para comer que no tuviera que esperar y me mandaron al "chocho la manuela" : ::

Así que tiré millas para Huelva, el olor a gamba blanca pudo más.

---------- Post added 25-abr-2013 at 10:36 ----------

Segundo nivel tocado, vamos para bingo!!!


----------



## TenienteDan (25 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Siempre contado. Software Ad-hoc y no me pregunte cosas técnicas que soy *de letras please!!!*



Cuente cuente, Derecho?, Historia? 

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## FranR (25 Abr 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Cuente cuente, Derecho?, Historia?
> 
> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



Magisterio Musical y sin cachondeitos 

---------- Post added 25-abr-2013 at 10:53 ----------

No han protegido el segundo nivel con volumen, esto huele bastante mal. (Cosa que no me desagrada)

P.D. El magisterio es para disimular: Otras dos muy relacionadas con Economía y Estadística.


----------



## burbubolsa (25 Abr 2013)

Un poco tarde:

|9:58|7765.0||7655 delta:-2 diff:-5.0 tickvol:61 delta>: 318 -320 :<delta -638 BUY 40
|9:58|7765.0||7655 delta:-2 diff:-5.0 tickvol:61 delta>: 411 -413 :<delta -824 BUY 50
|9:58|7765.0||7655 delta:-2 diff:-5.0 tickvol:61 delta>: 411 -413 :<delta -824 BUY 60


----------



## FranR (25 Abr 2013)

Cierto muy tarde: 

00:05 de hoy proyección de jornada
8317 tocado rebote, volumen negativo damos señales de bajada siguiente nivel
8296 Tocado rebote, sin volumen. Rebota a nivel relevante....y ahora ...

El problema es usar esos datos que tiene, si obtiene niveles pero no es capaz de sacarle partido (que me parece que es lo que le ocurre), mal negocio y cabreo asegurado


----------



## pollastre (25 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Para haberlo sabido!!! De todas formas no me gustó la actitud de sus congéneres,




Ya.... ya somos dos. Normal, si es que aquí son muy "estupendos"..... y más cuando les pillas durante su "triplete grande", esto es, Semana Santa, Feria y Rocío.

El sevillitismo es lo que tiene. Hay una diferencia muy importante entre sevillano y sevillita.... de estos últimos hay que huir, no andando, sino corriendo.

En fin, al menos pudo huir a tiempo ::


----------



## burbubolsa (25 Abr 2013)

Estoy todavía en fase strategy testing. Me queda filtrar las señales falsas, o acotar el hedge. Es cuestión de dar con la heurística.

Ahora el EURUSD está empitonado.



FranR dijo:


> Cierto muy tarde:
> 
> 00:05 de hoy proyección de jornada
> 8317 tocado rebote, volumen negativo damos señales de bajada siguiente nivel
> ...


----------



## TenienteDan (25 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Magisterio Musical y sin cachondeitos
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-abr-2013 at 10:53 ----------
> 
> ...



Econometría y Actuariales? :XX:

Es usted un GRANDE. Si es que seguro que entre estos ilustres foreros hay verdaderos cerebros.


----------



## FranR (25 Abr 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Estoy todavía en fase strategy testing. Me queda filtrar las señales falsas, o acotar el hedge. Es cuestión de dar con la heurística.



Es usted como los supervillanos de los dibujos animados ::







Basicamente las palabrejas en ingles se puede resumir en: Está en "cat level" es decir en papertrading 

P.D. Que grande el hilo, tenemos toda la tropa representativa de la fauna humana :XX:

Persevere hamijo, al final conseguirá sus objetivos. 

Le aseguro que si consigue un sistema estable, consistente, adaptable...logrará vivir y muy bien de esto. Eso si, un poco estresante.


----------



## burbubolsa (25 Abr 2013)

Para rebajar el estrés se rebajan take profits y se amplían margins, y así los brokers caza stops dejan de tener tentaciones. Me parece esencial no usar los stops automáticos, y los tengo implementados en el robot. Un análisis de markov chains permite estudiar los takes y stops óptimos.



FranR dijo:


> Es usted como los supervillanos de los dibujos animados ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FranR (25 Abr 2013)

10:48 meten órdenes bajo cuerda bajistas, aguantan cotización. (Lb1) 8.296

10:53 y 10:54 órdenes visibles de compra, lo mandan al 8.317 (Scp) y lo frenan.

Nos jugamos 70 puntos ahora mismo.

---------- Post added 25-abr-2013 at 11:17 ----------




burbubolsa dijo:


> Para rebajar el estrés se rebajan take profits y se amplían margins, y así los *brokers caza stops dejan de tener tentaciones*. Me parece esencial no usar los stops automáticos, y los tengo implementados en el robot. Un análisis de markov chains permite estudiar los takes y stops óptimos.



Los stops son analizados en tiempo real, ............... Por mucho que corra lo van a pillar. 

El camino es buscar los niveles de giro, los que ellos no pueden superar para protegernos con sus propias armas.

Puede llamarlos "sniffer" de órdenes, es lo que tiene un acceso global y profundo de la red. 
Dos opciones:
1. O se cubre con ellos como le explicado
2. Ordenes mentales, ya que todavía no han inventado un lector de ondas cerebrales ( pero por si acaso le recomiendo operar con esto)









::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Abr 2013)

Han hecho un contra-split tambien en commerzbank?

Lol que te Lol :XX:


----------



## Krim (25 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> 10:48 meten órdenes bajo cuerda bajistas, aguantan cotización. (Lb1) 8.296
> 
> 10:53 y 10:54 órdenes visibles de compra, lo mandan al 8.317 (Scp) y lo frenan.
> 
> Nos jugamos 70 puntos ahora mismo.



Por lo que cuentan, maestro, uno diría que juegan con dos barajas (la alcista y la bajista), y que sólo están esperando el momento adecuado, el de tener suficientes gacelillas al horno para revelar cuál es la real y cual es para despistar...

Esperamos pacientemente.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quite esa foto coño!!! Mira que le dije a mi colega que la quitase!!!!! :cook: :cook: :cook:


----------



## Janus (25 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Quite esa foto coño!!! Mira que le dije a mi colega que la quitase!!!!! :cook: :cook: :cook:



Bonito osciloscopio y parece que está midiendo sobre un prototipo de circuito en alta frecuencia. Qué tiempos aquellos.


----------



## FranR (25 Abr 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Por lo que cuentan, maestro, uno diría que juegan con dos barajas (la alcista y la bajista), y que sólo están esperando el momento adecuado, el de tener suficientes gacelillas al horno para revelar cuál es la real y cual es para despistar...
> 
> Esperamos pacientemente.



Juegan a donde está la bolita, enseñan lo que quieren enseñar y ocultan las intenciones. Aquí tiene el resultado de ese movimiento, ahora mismo están línea de salida. 

Vamos a ver ahora que hacen. Saldo en cuenta para esta operación cero y con todos esperando un rebote desde el Lb1 (van a romper culos)


----------



## pollastre (25 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Los stops son analizados en tiempo real, ............... Por mucho que corra lo van a pillar.
> 
> ::::




Aún recuerdo con una sonrisa como, hace años, se leía en HVEI35 la típica frase en plan coña: "Los stops son de pobres !" .

Años después, tras mucho estudiar cuantitativamente cómo se mueve la platita grande en los índices, y ya con una batería de resultados sólidos en la mano, resulta que la vida no está exenta de cierta ironía: al final del día debo decir, ciertamente... que, en verdad, los stops son de pobres. 

Sólo que esta vez lo tengo que decir completamente en serio ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Juegan a donde está la bolita, enseñan lo que quieren enseñar y ocultan las intenciones. Aquí tiene el resultado de ese movimiento, ahora mismo están línea de salida.
> 
> Vamos a ver ahora que hacen. Saldo en cuenta para esta operación cero y con todos esperando un rebote desde el *Lb1 *(van a romper culos)




He leido....


----------



## davidautentico (25 Abr 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Para rebajar el estrés se rebajan take profits y se amplían margins, y así los brokers caza stops dejan de tener tentaciones. Me parece esencial no usar los stops automáticos, y los tengo implementados en el robot. Un análisis de markov chains permite estudiar los takes y stops óptimos.



Busca niveles como te ha dicho FranR, espera a que se rebasen y entra a la contra. Lo de los stop loss estan muy bien, pero una mejor idea es entrar en un 'hedge trade' y esperar a otro nivel para ir liberando piernas del hedge


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Abr 2013)

No peonicos dias y tal,

hemos comprado los cortos en Daimler y mismamente ahora somos larguistas en daimler de aqui a unas semanas vista. 

Asi que VIVA MERCEDES, MERCEDES para todos. Que grandes coches, yo siempre lo he dicho, la calidad de sus vehiculos solo se ve superada por la buena gestion de la compañia. Impecable en todos los aspectos, desde un balance totalmente saneado hasta una integracion vertical de la compañia con una profusion de ideas inigualable.


----------



## FranR (25 Abr 2013)

Volumen medio bajando, cuadra con que los grandes se posicionaron antes de las 11.

Esperan a la gacelada y su lenta entrada de órdenes. 

Posiblemente estemos a la espera de primeras noticias internas de resultados.....

Creo que regulares y tendremos una bajada pre---más adelante Pepón dirá.

---------- Post added 25-abr-2013 at 11:39 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> He leido....



Eso es de los tiempos cuando los gatos no iban depilados


----------



## burbubolsa (25 Abr 2013)

De grid scalpers hablé yo por aquí hace ya un año...



davidautentico dijo:


> Busca niveles como te ha dicho FranR, espera a que se rebasen y entra a la contra. Lo de los stop loss estan muy bien, pero una mejor idea es entrar en un 'hedge trade' y esperar a otro nivel para ir liberando piernas del hedge


----------



## pollastre (25 Abr 2013)

Vaya, mi segunda mitad del trade para hoy está experimentando "ligeras turbulencias" en forma de acumulación a muy corto. Se diría que van a pegar un hostión y rebasar el 7K8 de un momento a otro.

Total, que me salgo con el 50% de objetivos cubierto y abandono la idea del 7730 para hoy. Adiê pirulê....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Abr 2013)

Los stops mentales los intuyen tambien. Estamos hablando de una industria donde se han realizado experimentos con personas para ver como actuan en toma de decisiones.

Hace poco escuche a Daniel Lacalle en una entrevista-presentacion de su libro donde explicaba como habia sido instruido en cursos para detectar mentiras y conocer que decia la otra persona por su lenguaje corporal como instruccion para llevar un hedge fund. El entrevistador se quedo con ojos perplejos esperando que solo hiciera falta un curso de contabilidad y buen olfato.


----------



## davidautentico (25 Abr 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> De grid scalpers hablé yo por aquí hace ya un año...



Yo no hablo de grid scalpers...no tengo más de 2 trades a la vez y eso en el peor de los casos que un nivel se me haya ido y haya tenido que cubrirme. Simplemente espero a otro nivel para ir liberando una de las piernas y reducir el gap.

Lo que te he contado es el camino a seguir.. otro camino es doloroso y frustrante.. te hablo desde la experiencia


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Abr 2013)

y mis 50 cen de subir una imagen del internete


----------



## bertok (25 Abr 2013)

El futuro de las empresas que venden en España y de los banquitos es brillante

Hay que leerlo varias veces para entender que es real y está ocurriendo ahora en España.

El empleo entra en barrena: 3.581 puestos de trabajo se destruyen cada día - elConfidencial.com

Si como sostenía Thomas Carlyle, la economía es una ciencia lúgubre, sólo hay que echar un vistazo a la Encuesta de Población Activa del primer trimestre de 2013 para comprobarlo. En un país azotado por el desempleo, el paro crece y crece. Hasta el extremo de que el número de desocupados alcanza ya una cifra histórica desconocida en un país desarrollado: 6.202.700 personas carecen de empleo. Y lo que es todavía más representativo, durante los primeros tres meses del año la economía destruyó nada menos que 322.300 puestos de trabajo. O lo que es lo mismo, el ritmo de destrucción de empleo es de 3.581 puestos al día.

Los datos son tan malos -ni siquiera ha influido de forma decisiva la Semana Santa- que dejan el número de ocupados en 16.634.700. Hay que irse hasta el segundo trimestre de 2002 para encontrar una cifra tan baja, lo que da idea de la dimensión de la crisis en el mercado de trabajo. La diferencia estriba respecto de aquel año en que los servicios públicos son sustancialmente mayores y la población a atender, igualmente, muy inferior, lo que explica la crisis fiscal del Estado.



Como consecuencia de ello, la tasa de paro escala hasta el 27,16%, de largo la más alta de las series históricas. Nunca España había tenido tanto desempleo, ni en términos relativos ni en términos absolutos. Y la tasa hubiera sido mucho mayor si no se estuviera produciendo un éxodo importante de trabajadores, tanto de extranjeros como de nacionales. De hecho, como revela la EPA, en el primer trimestre se destruyeron más de 322.000 empleos, pero el paro ‘sólo’ subió en 237.400 lo que quiere decir que la población activa está bajando. En concreto, un 1,07%.

Un par de datos ilustran el drama el desempleo, en este caso en relación con la edad. El 53,6%% de los jóvenes con edades comprendidas entre 20 y 24 años que buscan empleo, está en paro. Pero es que entre los que tienen 16 y 19 años y quieren trabajar (no son estudiantes) el desempleo sube hasta un escalofriante 75,85%. 


El único dato positivo de la EPA es que el ritmo de destrucción de empleo ha caído algo (ha pasado del -4,78% al -4,58%), pero aun así todavía de forma irrelevante. Sólo hay que tener en cuenta que el primer trimestre de 2013 ha sido el tercero más malo desde que en 2008 se vino abajo el andamiaje económico de España. Incluso 2010 y 2011 se comportaron mejor que 2013. En los últimos doce meses se ha destruido una cifra de empleo alarmante: 798.500 puestos de trabajo.

¿Y qué sectores son los que destruyen empleo? Pues desgraciadamente no se salva ninguno. En el primer trimestre, los servicios pierden 170.500 ocupados; la industria, 66.800; la agricultura, 60.900 y la construcción, 24.200. Igualmente, el número de asalariados desciende en 312.800. Los que tienen contrato indefinido bajan en 118.400 y los que cuentan con contrato temporal en 194.400, lo que refleja que el ajuste se sigue haciendo fundamentalmente por la parte más precaria del empleo. La tasa de temporalidad se reduce nueve décimas, hasta el 22,12%.

Empleo público y privado

La destrucción de empleo tiene que ver con los ajustes del sector público. Pero no sólo eso. De hecho, y según Estadística, el empleo privado desciende este trimestre en 251.000 personas, situándose en 13.788.900. Es decir, tres de cada tres puestos de trabajo destruidos son privados, mientras que el empleo en el sector público baja en 71.400 personas, hasta un total de 2.845.800. 


El ritmo de destrucción de empleo en el sector público (-8,32%) es, en todo caso, muy superior al que se está registrando en el privado (-3,77%), pero en ambos casos se pone de manifiesto que el ajuste no ha concluido. Entre otras cosas porque el empleo es un indicador retrasado de actividad y hasta que la economía española no abandone la recesión (está cayendo en el entorno del 2% en términos anuales) no se volverán a crear puestos de trabajo. De hecho, el ritmo de aumento de desempleo (pese al fenómeno de la emigración) sigue siendo todavía extraordinariamente elevado: un 9,99%.

¿Qué quiere decir esto? Pues que desde comenzó la crisis la economía española se ha llevado por delante nada menos que 3,87 millones de puestos de trabajo, una cifra incluso superior a la población total de la ciudad de Madrid. Algo que explica que la tasa de actividad se haya desplomado hasta el 59,68%, diez puntos menos que en los momentos de expansión económica. Pero, además, con un agravante. Casi la mitad de los parados (2,9 millones) llevan más de un año en situación de desempleo. Son por lo tanto, parados de larga duración, con un increíble aumento del 22% en un año. 


Prácticamente todas las comunidades autónomas presentan aumentos del número de parados este trimestre. Los mayores incrementos del paro se han dado en Andalucía (31.100 parados más), Comunidad Valenciana (27.400) e Islas Balears (24.900). Los mayores aumentos anuales del desempleo se dan en Andalucía (144.100 parados más), Cataluña (65.300), Comunidad de Madrid (49.500) y Comunidad Valenciana (46.100). País Vasco mantiene la tasa de paro más baja de España (16,28%). En el extremo opuesto, Andalucía presenta una tasa del 36,87%.

El caso más llamativo en términos cualitativos es, sin duda, el de Asturias, donde la tasa de actividad se ha desplomado a lo largo de la crisis hasta el 52,94%, un nivel de un país en vías de desarrollo. Casi veinte puntos menos que en la Unión Europea a 27.


----------



## FranR (25 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Los stops mentales los intuyen tambien. Estamos hablando de una industria donde se han realizado experimentos con personas para ver como actuan en toma de decisiones.
> 
> Hace poco escuche a Daniel Lacalle en una entrevista-presentacion de su libro donde explicaba como habia sido instruido en cursos para detectar mentiras y conocer que decia la otra persona por su lenguaje corporal como instruccion para llevar un hedge fund. El entrevistador se quedo con ojos perplejos esperando que solo hiciera falta un curso de contabilidad y buen olfato.



Pero señor Chinito, si pones el stop mental donde pondrías el físico, mal negocio. La mayoría de la gente (y esto es importante, mayoría) colocan los stop en un margen muy estrecho, por una formación estandarizada en AT, por escuchar a vendedores de crecepelo etc etc.

La formación en lenguaje corporal para detectar mentiras, ocultación etc, y que me perdone Daniel, sirve para negociaciones face to face. Las transacciones son on-line y como mucho a distancia por voz, teléfono, líneas internas etc (para eso también existen análisis de modulación de voz, para ver cuando se miente).

Le quedó muy chulo decir eso, pero aplicación práctica en el trading = cero

Lo que si podría haber explicado es la tropa de psicólogos que hay, viendo como influye en el gacelerío los movimientos euforia-pandorimía y su secuencia en su decisión y sentido de compra. Eso si está muy estudiado y aplicado al mercado.


----------



## hombre-mosca (25 Abr 2013)

Se hicieron prototipos, vea vea









Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Le falta acoplar el condensador de fluzo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, pero estos solo hacen 10x1, tienen que aprender de la hingenieria spanisch.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Han hecho un contra-split tambien en commerzbank?
> 
> Lol que te Lol :XX:



Las gacelillas saltando de flor en flor esperando los 8200 y mahhh.
Los intradayers aguantando el aire y viendo el barranco hasta 7200.

Como tosa alguien vemos sangre de aqui a la semana que viene. [bertok-mode-off]




FranR dijo:


> Juegan a donde está la bolita, enseñan lo que quieren enseñar y ocultan las intenciones. Aquí tiene el resultado de ese movimiento, ahora mismo están línea de salida.
> 
> Vamos a ver ahora que hacen. Saldo en cuenta para esta operación cero y con todos esperando un rebote desde el Lb1 (van a romper culos)


----------



## burbubolsa (25 Abr 2013)

Eso es un grid scalper. O un asian session scalper.



davidautentico dijo:


> Yo no hablo de grid scalpers...no tengo más de 2 trades a la vez y eso en el peor de los casos que un nivel se me haya ido y haya tenido que cubrirme. Simplemente espero a otro nivel para ir liberando una de las piernas y reducir el gap.
> 
> Lo que te he contado es el camino a seguir.. otro camino es doloroso y frustrante.. te hablo desde la experiencia


----------



## FranR (25 Abr 2013)

Había una herramienta muy chula en google (hablando de psicología de masas), que te decía cuales eran las palabras más buscadas en internete en cada espacio de tiempo.

Una gran herramienta para ver si la gente está broteverdista o bertokista. Imaginen con dinero y ganas hasta donde se puede analizar el sentimiento generalizado.

Y para que vean lo efectivo que es, lo mas buscado es siempre sexo: En que gastan los elementos masculinos del hilo su mayor parte del tiempo? Pues eso ::

P.D: Dije que se jugaban 70 puntos desde el Spc...llevamos cerca de 50 8:


----------



## burbubolsa (25 Abr 2013)

Para los que ignoran lo que es un asian scalper: Asian Session | Birt's EA review

Y funciona en un mercado carente de tendencia. En un mercado con tendencia marcada, como tenemos desde julio de 2012, es una muerte rápida asegurada.


----------



## ghkghk (25 Abr 2013)

Up que estamos en segunda página!!

¿Hay alguien más con CAF?


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Abr 2013)




----------



## tarrito (25 Abr 2013)

2013 en máximos :8:

Tendencias de búsqueda de Google


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Abr 2013)

FranR 

¿como ves a los usanos?

Yo creo que hoy puede ser un día interesante


----------



## paulistano (25 Abr 2013)

Buenos días...cuando Pepón va a asomar.....o


----------



## FranR (25 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> FranR
> 
> ¿como ves a los usanos?
> 
> Yo creo que hoy puede ser un día interesante



1564-1557

Pero recuerde, que para mi, el fondo es Pepón.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> 1564-1557
> 
> Pero recuerde, que para mi, el fondo es Pepón.



Estoy de acuerdo

Aquí se van a tocar los 1600 sí o sí.


----------



## Janus (25 Abr 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Aún recuerdo con una sonrisa como, hace años, se leía en HVEI35 la típica frase en plan coña: "Los stops son de pobres !" .
> 
> Años después, tras mucho estudiar cuantitativamente cómo se mueve la platita grande en los índices, y ya con una batería de resultados sólidos en la mano, resulta que la vida no está exenta de cierta ironía: al final del día debo decir, ciertamente... que, en verdad, los stops son de pobres.
> 
> Sólo que esta vez lo tengo que decir completamente en serio ::



Tenían entonces mucha razón: Los stops *hacen* pobres.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Abr 2013)

Kujire también lo decía...

y para los ETFs también...

lol


----------



## paulistano (25 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Tenían entonces mucha razón: Los stops *hacen* pobres.



Antes de conocer el HVEI35:

Sniace precio compra 2 euros....cotiza a 0,40 euros.
SOS precio compra 1,60 euros....cotiza a 0,26 euros
Telefónica precio de compra 15 euros....cotiza a 11 euros.


Después de conocer el HVEI35 y aprender lo de los putos Stops:

2012: Ganancias netas de 4 cifras.
2013: Ganancias netas de 5 cifras*.

* De momento, y ahora mismo con todos los valores comprados este año en cartera en verde.

El que no quiera poner Stops igual se salva una vez y recupera, o dos, o tres....pero hay una que te destroza.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (25 Abr 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> El que no quiera poner Stops igual se salva una vez y recupera, o dos, o tres....pero hay una que te destroza.



Antes que nada felicitarle por las plusvis. Sana envidia que me da. 

Yo personalmente no pongo stops formales si no que los tengo mentales porque es cierto que te los vuelan a la que te das la vuelta, para enseguida girar y peponazo en el sentido contrario la mayoría de las veces ( no siempre la verdad ).
Total que ahora me pongo los famosos stops loss mentales. Aunque estos aveces también fallan  (... osea que fallo yo, vamos ).


----------



## tarrito (25 Abr 2013)

usted lee lo que ha escrito en voz en off y yo le cedo el vídeo promocional

todas las ganancias se quedan en el hilo 

[YOUTUBE]vWhHGAoqPHU[/YOUTUBE]



paulistano dijo:


> Antes de conocer el HVEI35:
> 
> Sniace precio compra 2 euros....cotiza a 0,40 euros.
> SOS precio compra 1,60 euros....cotiza a 0,26 euros
> ...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Abr 2013)

Si noble FranR a lo que me referia es que en esta industria se ha estudiado a la masa y al ser humano hasta las ultimas...y se sigue haciendo.

Al final acabaremos asi. Tenia que meter el video como fuera.
Chinese Restaurant Owner Says Robot Noodle Maker Doing “A Good Job!” | Singularity Hub


----------



## pollastre (25 Abr 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Vaya, mi segunda mitad del trade para hoy está experimentando "ligeras turbulencias" en forma de acumulación a muy corto. *Se diría que van a pegar un hostión y rebasar el 7K8 de un momento a otro*.
> 
> Total, que me salgo con el 50% de objetivos cubierto y abandono la idea del 7730 para hoy. Adiê pirulê....





Aaaaaaaaay truchón, qué te gusta la carne con tomate


----------



## Janus (25 Abr 2013)

Atentos a la sesión de hoy usana en valores energéticos y los que hemos venido 
diciendo que tienen que estar en el radar list.


----------



## FranR (25 Abr 2013)

Ahí vamos chicharrón







---------- Post added 25-abr-2013 at 15:03 ----------

El pato es terrible, solo su presencia son 20 de ibex mínimo


----------



## Cascooscuro (25 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Atentos a la sesión de hoy usana en valores energéticos y los que hemos venido
> diciendo que tienen que estar en el radar list.



Cuenteme mas! Resumen raynow!


----------



## burbubolsa (25 Abr 2013)

Yo al Flanele le tengo controlado, que sé que pulula por la zona de Azca. Un día le voy a pillar en El Capataz (Restaurante - El Capataz) y le voy a invitar a unas tostas de cianuro.


----------



## FranR (25 Abr 2013)

:XX::XX::XX::XX:

Su GPS carbura como su sistema...ni de cerca. 


Hay más gente con Aston por el mundo


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Abr 2013)

Puag

Que vomitera tiene el DAX


----------



## ponzi (25 Abr 2013)

Bueno Sousa ya ha perdido el control de Pescanova ya solo queda ver como se reparten los activos Damm y las cajas implicadas

http://www.eleconomista.es/empresas...ta-a-Fernandez-de-Sousa-de-la-direccion-.html


----------



## FranR (25 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Su GPS carbura como su sistema...ni de cerca.
> 
> ...



Margaret Aston Hair & Make-up Artist

Seguramente me haya confundido al ir maquillado!!!!!! Señor Borne de Born


----------



## Janus (25 Abr 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Cuenteme mas! Resumen raynow!



Miren AMD. Es importante estos días. Ha subido su estimación de ingresos para el siguiente quarter. Así empezó la historia de éxito de First Solar.

Les dejo unos sites para que vayan asentando la estrategia. Será un gran ganador.

3 Stocks to Buy After Last Week's Earnings - AMD, CLB, TSM - Foolish Blogging Network

Largest NYSE Short Interest Changes as of April 15 - Bloomberg

Advanced Micro Devices' Embedded Strategy Takes Shape - Seeking Alpha


----------



## burbubolsa (25 Abr 2013)

Yo navego sin javascrit, no se ve nada de nada.



FranR dijo:


> Margaret Aston Hair & Make-up Artist
> 
> Seguramente me haya confundido al ir maquillado!!!!!! Señor Borne de Born


----------



## Janus (25 Abr 2013)

Necesitamos que el rey del trono Troll se ponga bajista.


----------



## burbubolsa (25 Abr 2013)

[YOUTUBE]YfHt7sT_fhQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (25 Abr 2013)

A vosotros la forma de hablar de este gestor no os recuerda a alguien de este hilo?? Yo en alguna ocasión he seguido sus artículos sobre energia

http://www.ivoox.com/entrevista-cesar-a-daniel-lacalle-gestor-de-audios-mp3_rf_1981537_1.html

Que grande vaya tunda le da al contertulio


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Necesitamos que el rey del trono Troll se ponga bajista.



EL RTT tiene una nueva estrategia basada en la mecánica-cuántica. Para llamarlo de un modo más rechulón usaré el idioma de los anglo: "undefined quantum operation". Se basa en que al abrir una operación y el producto del tamaño de la posición por el target de la misma es una constante, en este caso no la de Planck, sino la de JlanJ. ¿Que ocurre? Pues que mientras está abierta la operación desconocemos si le estamos metiendo la puntita o vamos contologordo, o si nuestro target son +1000 pipos o -5pipines. Solamente cuando realizamos la medida, esto es cerramos la operación, se elige el tamaño y target, siempre cumpliendo con la ecuación:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Abr 2013)

dejate de mecanica cuantica chavalin , son ganas de complicarte la vida .

por TECNICO se puede ver que el sp500 esta en techo y la caida esta a la vuelta de la esquina , triple techo de manual antes de mayo , mas claro el agua


----------



## Dilbert (25 Abr 2013)

Datos comparativos de inversión real 2007-2013

PIB real 2007-2013

Consumo real 2007-2013




Por tierra, mar y aire - Economía Directa 24-04-2013 en mp3 (24/04 a las 19:31:52) 01:03:26 1980839 - iVoox


----------



## me6ia (25 Abr 2013)

despegan las gamusinas?


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Abr 2013)

me6ia dijo:


> despegan las gamusinas?



Las gamusinas tienen su propio ritmo, no me las mareen.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Abr 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Las gamusinas tienen su propio ritmo, no me las mareen.


----------



## Krim (25 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



Si pones una foto de Jena Jameson diciendo "chastity", el mensaje es el mismo y más adecuado al hilo....


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Abr 2013)

Están haciendo un Harlem Shake a los cortos

Con Pandoro de maestro de ceremonias...


----------



## Janus (25 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> EL RTT tiene una nueva estrategia basada en la mecánica-cuántica. Para llamarlo de un modo más rechulón usaré el idioma de los anglo: "undefined quantum operation". Se basa en que al abrir una operación y el producto del tamaño de la posición por el target de la misma es una constante, en este caso no la de Planck, sino la de JlanJ. ¿Que ocurre? Pues que mientras está abierta la operación desconocemos si le estamos metiendo la puntita o vamos contologordo, o si nuestro target son +1000 pipos o -5pipines. Solamente cuando realizamos la medida, esto es cerramos la operación, se elige el tamaño y target, siempre cumpliendo con la ecuación:



Yo creo que estará apretando el culo como un universo oscilante en pleno big crunch pero está tranquilo porque sabe que la singularidad en el punto infinitesimal se resuelve con un forma Calabi-Yau que no puede tener tamaño cero porque el límite de la física está en el tamaño de una cuerda limitada por la longitud de planck.

Quien sepa algo de estos temas sabrá que el número de agujeros en la forma geométrica Calabi determina el número de familias de partículas preveyéndose las tres detectadas actuales. Será el Rey del Reino Troll quien resuelva las complicadísimas matemáticas necesarias para determinar que hay muchas más familias porque está lleno de agujeros con origen en el nabo de Pandoro.

Como buena cuerda que es, tendrá una tensión brutal para poder tener una energía que se escapa a cualquier acelerador actual. Me refiero obviamente a la definición de su estrategia papertrading.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Abr 2013)




----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Abr 2013)

Vengaaaaaaaa ponte verdeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ghkghk (25 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


>



Haremos lo que haga falta para salvar el euro. Y creanme, sera suficiente.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Vengaaaaaaaa ponte verdeeeeeeeeeee



Cuanto más se desea, más te trollean...


----------



## paulistano (25 Abr 2013)

Madre mia gamesa....


----------



## FranR (25 Abr 2013)

El troleo es brutal, los americanos como si no pasara nada y aquí animando al personal a meterse.

La cuestión, es de cuanto puede llegar a ser el reversal.

Esto es opinión personal, los niveles por abajo han cumplido pero no creo que haya sido suficiente la inyección de las 15:18.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (25 Abr 2013)

Claca, mantienes tu opinión sobre Arcelor? 
No se ha girado completamente?


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> El troleo es brutal, los americanos como si no pasara nada y aquí animando al personal a meterse.
> 
> La cuestión, es de cuanto puede llegar a ser el reversal.
> 
> Esto es opinión personal, los niveles por abajo han cumplido pero no creo que haya sido suficiente la inyección de las 15:18.



Pues los 1545 se los va a tener que mascar en breve...

pero , que carajo!!...a disfrutar de los alocados 1600,...yujuuu!!


----------



## FranR (25 Abr 2013)

Participe y poco a poco se irá quedando con la jerga....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Abr 2013)

Teorico del caos dijo:


> Necesito un diccionario hilo ibex35 burbuja - castellano urgentemente. Por un momento crei que me habia colado en un foro koreano pero supongo que debeis de usar una jerga anti gacelas.



No se preocupe, todos hemos pasado por ahí. Menos el Jato que nació _hestudiao_.....


----------



## FranR (25 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> El troleo es brutal, los americanos como si no pasara nada y aquí animando al personal a meterse.
> 
> La cuestión, es de cuanto* puede llegar a ser el reversal.*
> 
> Esto es opinión personal, los niveles por abajo han cumplido pero no creo que haya sido suficiente la inyección de las 15:18.



Bajando volumen...30 puntos de bellón.


----------



## Krim (25 Abr 2013)

AMD se está batiendo el cobre en la zona mágica marcada por Janus...y por ahora bien batido y con buen volumen. Ojo, ojo...aunque el enemigo técnico de arriba es potente, en algún momento se hará oficial el secreto peor guardado de la historia de la tecnología .


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Haremos lo que haga falta para salvar el euro. Y creanme, sera suficiente.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Que será antes la bajada del paro o la subida de la prima y el guaneo de las bolsas?

:

---------- Post added 25-abr-2013 at 17:27 ----------




Teorico del caos dijo:


> Al jato si que lo entiendo, me hizo ganar un dinerillo facil.



Pues tiene que pagarme usted los royalties, me hice con el jato en propiedad hace 6 meses.


----------



## Krim (25 Abr 2013)

Evidentemente lo segundo. Pero vamos, clarísimamente. ¿O es que tú ves alguna bajada del paro a la vista?


----------



## LCIRPM (25 Abr 2013)

Lo están haciendo, acabaremos siendo competitivos ..... A mí cada vez se me pone más mala leche.


----------



## FranR (25 Abr 2013)

En la subasta se están luciendo....


----------



## ghkghk (25 Abr 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Madre mia gamesa....



Es un gran dia cuando Gamesa te baja la media...

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (25 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Es un gran dia cuando Gamesa te baja la media...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



:8::8::8:







---------- Post added 25-abr-2013 at 17:44 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Se atacaron los 2,80 hace unas semanas.....nos despiojamos bajando hasta 2,56 y otra vez al ataque....si se da la escapada alcista rompeculos bajista los 3 nos los pulimos en esta semana8:



De 9 a 17:35, son ocho horas y media de emoción :rolleye:


----------



## ghkghk (25 Abr 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> :8::8::8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro! Mire las locomotoras... Se que soy pesado con ellas, pero es que un día mas asi y me quito la espina de TRE. Que con el ultimo paqueton justo antes de resultados voy con 180 CAFs a 279 de media...

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (25 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Claro! Mire las locomotoras... Se que soy pesado con ellas, pero es que un día mas asi y me quito la espina de TRE. Que con el ultimo paqueton justo antes de resultados voy con 180 CAFs a 279 de media...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Ains... buscaría el punto de entrada para los trenecitos si tuviera con qué darle...


----------



## ponzi (25 Abr 2013)

Teorico del caos dijo:


> Pregunta de novato: si tuvierais que elegir entre estas 3, a fecha de hoy que comprariais?: Inditex, BME o Santander.



Yo bme....pero intentaria pillarla mas abajo


----------



## ponzi (25 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Claro! Mire las locomotoras... Se que soy pesado con ellas, pero es que un día mas asi y me quito la espina de TRE. Que con el ultimo paqueton justo antes de resultados voy con 180 CAFs a 279 de media...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Has sabido sacarle partido al mou


----------



## ghkghk (25 Abr 2013)

Teorico del caos dijo:


> Pregunta de novato: si tuvierais que elegir entre estas 3, a fecha de hoy que comprariais?: Inditex, BME o Santander.



Para que plazo? A corto ni idea, a medio BME y a largo Inditex, pero no por encima de 90 (diría que me esperaria a verla por debajo de 80, por lo que quiza se te escapase). 

Y yo, en mi caso, no compro bancos.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Para que plazo? A corto ni idea, a medio BME y a largo Inditex, pero no por encima de 90 (diría que me esperaria a verla por debajo de 80, por lo que quiza se te escapase).
> 
> *Y yo, en mi caso, no compro bancos.*
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Usted ya los tiene.... a todos. ::


----------



## ghkghk (25 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Has sabido sacarle partido al mou



Como el Borussia!!

El problema de estos casos es... Que ya tiembla la manita para ejecutar ganancias. Aunque creo que a los 33x puede llegar este año, donde me saldria por si los 340, que fueron soporte fuerte, acaban siendo resistencia.

Por otro lado, es una empresa que se adapta a lo que busco para tenerla años. Basicamente el sector y su 85% de negocio internacional. Lo que me da miedo, tener que aguantar trabajadores ociosos indespedibles porque poseen un 30% de la empresa. Pero a dia de hoy, la mayoria de contratos te obligan a ejecutarlos en el pais que hace el encargo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (25 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Como el Borussia!!
> 
> El problema de estos casos es... Que ya tiembla la manita para ejecutar ganancias. Aunque creo que a los 33x puede llegar este año, donde me saldria por si los 340, que fueron soporte fuerte, acaban siendo resistencia.
> 
> ...



Al reves trabajadores contentos trabajadores eficicientes y en caf lo estan mas que nada porque entienden que la empresa es su casa.Felicidades por la compra, porque no he podido si no tambien hubiese comprado.


----------



## Cantor (25 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Usted ya los tiene.... a todos. ::



todavía nos acordamos cuando él solito movió el precio de Bankinter a lo bestia...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Abr 2013)

Cantor dijo:


> todavía nos acordamos cuando él solito movió el precio de Bankinter a lo bestia...



Ese día estuvieron a punto de cambiar el ticker de bankinter de *BKT *a *GHK*.... ::


----------



## Janus (25 Abr 2013)

Reward a tope en Advanced Micro Devices. No dirán que no hemos avisado media hora antes de la apertura.


----------



## amago45 (25 Abr 2013)

Predict Stock Market Crashes With Google - Business Insider

Con Google Trends ...


----------



## Janus (25 Abr 2013)

Janus el humilde dice que hay que tener cuidado con el SP y que la semana que viene puede ser bajista.

La sensación de meter largos y ganar sin pestañear es máxima.


----------



## ghkghk (25 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Al reves trabajadores contentos trabajadores eficicientes y en caf lo estan mas que nada porque entienden que la empresa es su casa.Felicidades por la compra, porque no he podido si no tambien hubiese comprado.



Sin duda. Pero el problema es cuando en España no hay pedidos y los pedidos brasileños exigen el montaje alli, los taiwaneses también, los mexicanos también... Qué haces con esos trabajadores/accionistas sin carga de trabajo?

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (25 Abr 2013)

Cerramos AMD con un 12% aprox desde el día 19.

Me fío poco del mercado y de las resistencias en 2,8 y 3 más arriba. No está subiendo con volumen si bien esta operación de cierre es un "vamos a ver". Si supera resistencias con volumen .... para adentro.

Me quedo muy contento.

---------- Post added 25-abr-2013 at 19:37 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Cerramos AMD con un 12% aprox desde el día 19.
> 
> Me fío poco del mercado y de las resistencias en 2,8 y 3 más arriba. No está subiendo con volumen si bien esta operación de cierre es un "vamos a ver". Si supera resistencias con volumen .... para adentro.
> 
> Me quedo muy contento.



Al SP no le doy mucho más por arriba. Si se pone bajista hay que pensar en un long-short entre el carbón y el SP puesto que están totalmente descorrelacionados.


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Abr 2013)

los usanos luciendo palmito


----------



## atman (25 Abr 2013)

Básicamente, quiero decir que el último máximo del SP no me sirve como máximo "1". Aún no, al menos.


----------



## Janus (25 Abr 2013)

Los 1350 se van a volver a tocar. Son más de 12.000 dolares por mini y más de 62.500 dolares por "grande". Un dineral.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Abr 2013)

ahi lo tenemos , techazo en el sp500 159x 

tal ves haya un tercer toque al techo pero el destino de los gringos esta en los 1255 :Baile:


----------



## bertok (25 Abr 2013)

Ahora están comprando los que van a pagar las plusvis de la corrección.

Vamos, un poquito más.


----------



## Janus (25 Abr 2013)

El SP reculando tras entrar en la última hora de sesión en abierto. Señal de debilidad como mandan los cánones. Ojo que si esta vela marca un máximo en diario .... sería una secuencia de dos máximos decrecientes y se puede poner en marcha una pata bajista de solera.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Abr 2013)

Uy los usanos...


----------



## Janus (25 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ahora están comprando los que van a pagar las plusvis de la corrección.
> 
> Vamos, un poquito más.



Chato, he polveado en AMD un 12% en 5 días de trading como quien dice.

Y me voy a montar un negocio de molinillos pero con un gerente que yo no me quiero manchar las manos viendo la P&L todos los meses.

Y lo mismo también en FCC pegamos un polvo de los buenos aunque ahí estoy en otro broker diferente a IG Markets y no quiero que me lleve la mitad hacienda por lo que hay que estar más de un año. Si te digo la verdad, antes que el 20% de plusvi que llevo ahora, casi que prefiero que baje a 5 para cargar pero bien.

Parece que Bejar va a intentar no vender, salvo que no le quede más remedio, a Globalvía.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El SP reculando tras entrar en la última hora de sesión en abierto. Señal de debilidad como mandan los cánones. Ojo que si esta vela marca un máximo en diario .... sería una secuencia de dos máximos decrecientes y se puede poner en marcha una pata bajista de solera.



es un techo de manual , ademas de ser un triple techo tambien de manual en el largo plazo :baba:


----------



## Janus (25 Abr 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es un techo de manual , ademas de ser un triple techo tambien de manual en el largo plazo :baba:



Puede ser, puede ser pero las señales requieren confirmación más que fe. Ojos antes que cerebro. Aun siendo jatorpoto, masa encefálica tienes ::.

Estás viendo bien la jugada, Janus saltó del tren para hacer cash porque no lo tiene claro. Ya habrá momento de subir otra vez en ese pepino pero de momento los bolsillos llenos.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Abr 2013)

pauta estacional bajista le llaman :Baile:


----------



## Janus (25 Abr 2013)

Hay que mirar el carbón con mucha atención. Está para que comience a menearse por su descorrelación. Un long-short que funcione hace de oro.


----------



## FranR (25 Abr 2013)

Tranquilos chatos que seguimos en verdeeeeee


----------



## Janus (25 Abr 2013)

Subimos Starbucks al radar list en la zona hottiest. Si el SP hace la pirula, puede hacer un doble techo de escándalo.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Tranquilos chatos que seguimos en verdeeeeee



flanderERRE tenga cuidado porque no habra piedad para los alcistas :no:

---------- Post added 25-abr-2013 at 21:34 ----------

mañana el PIB gringo puede desatar el apocalipsis de amor :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (25 Abr 2013)

Cuidado ya lo tengo, hace unas hora puse donde veo el SP con el IBEX acompañando mañana para hacer una entrada TRIUNFÁ


----------



## Janus (25 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Cuidado ya lo tengo, hace unas hora puse donde veo el SP con el IBEX acompañando mañana para hacer una entrada TRIUNFÁ



Please, canta los niveles de nuevo ..... que no los ví.


----------



## FranR (25 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> 1564-1557
> 
> Pero recuerde, que para mi, el fondo es Pepón.



Aquí están.......


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Abr 2013)

creo que lo llevaran a 1540 para volverlo a llevar luego a los maximos y entonces si que si :abajo:


----------



## FranR (25 Abr 2013)

Deberíamos tener un cierre por debajo de 1580 para no asustar demasiado y alcanzar los niveles dados.


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Abr 2013)

¿Hablamos de contado o futuro?


----------



## FranR (25 Abr 2013)

En mi caso contado siempre.......


----------



## sinnombrex (25 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Chato, he polveado en AMD un 12% en 5 días de trading como quien dice.
> 
> Y me voy a montar un negocio de molinillos pero con un gerente que yo no me quiero manchar las manos viendo la P&L todos los meses.
> 
> ...



No se si puede preguntar aqui esto, pero como lo haces lo que resalto en negrita?


----------



## HisHoliness (25 Abr 2013)

*
Cada dia pienso en que es demasiado tarde para entrar y me arrepiento de no haber seguido el consejo de maese Janus cuando estaba a 2,40...*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Gamesa refuerza su presencia en Brasil con un contrato para el suministro de 150 MW

Gamesa, líder tecnológico global en la industria eólica, ha dado un paso más en su consolidación como uno de los principales fabricantes del mercado brasileño. La compañía ha firmado un contrato con el Consórcio Morrinhos para el suministro de 150 MW en Brasil. El consorcio Morrinhos está integrado por Atlantic Energias Renováveis S.A. y Casa dos Ventos, uno de los mayores promotores eólicos del país.

El alcance del contrato incluye el suministro, instalación y puesta en marcha de 75 aerogeneradores del modelo Gamesa G97, de 2,0 MW de potencia unitaria, en cinco parques eólicos -con 30 MW cada uno- que Consórcio Morrinhos construirá en el municipio de Campo Formoso, en el estado de Bahia. Gamesa prevé el inicio de la instalación de las turbinas en el segundo semestre de 2014 y la finalización en el primer semestre de 2015. Además, según el acuerdo, Gamesa se encargará de gestionar los servicios de operación y mantenimiento de los cinco parques durante 15 años.

Durante la construcción de los parques, se generarán unos 870 empleos, directos e indirectos. Una vez puestos en marcha, producirán aproximadamente 727.000 MWh de electricidad al año, lo que equivale a las necesidades energéticas anuales de 297.000 hogares brasileños, y evitarían la emisión de más de 215.000 toneladas de CO2 al año.

"Este contrato refuerza la apuesta de Gamesa por Brasil, uno de los mercados prioritarios de nuestro crecimiento a corto y medio plazo", explica Edgard Corrochano, Director Regional de Gamesa en Cono Sur. "La consolidación de Gamesa como uno de los principales fabricantes del mercado brasileño se basa en una sólida estrategia de negocio, que combina nuestro liderazgo tecnológico global con el conocimiento local y el compromiso con el desarrollo de las comunidades, como creadores de empleo y generadores de riqueza, con alianzas y compras a proveedores locales".

Marcelo Marder, Director General de Atlantic Renovaveis do Brasil S.A., comentó que "este proyecto consolida a nuestra compañía como uno de los principales actores del sector energético del país y establece una relación de largo plazo con Gamesa fuerte y comprometida. Creemos tanto en la tecnología de Gamesa como en su capacidad local para llevar a cabo nuestros proyectos".

Contratos de suministro de 1.000 MW en Brasil

Desde que Gamesa iniciara la producción industrial en Brasil, hace casi dos años, la compañía ha reforzado su presencia en el país con contratos de suministro de 936 MW, en proyectos que se desarrollan en tres de las principales zonas con recurso eólico del país: Ceará, Bahía y Río Grande do Sul. A finales de 2012, Gamesa había instalado 96 MW en el país.

Además de en Brasil, Gamesa está presente en otros países de Latinoamérica, donde ha instalado casi 1.000 MW, en países como México, Honduras, Argentina y Costa Rica. Latinoamérica es un mercado estratégico para la compañía: en 2012, supuso el 47% del volumen de pedidos recibidos y el 32% del total de las ventas.


----------



## FranR (25 Abr 2013)

GO GO GO vaaamooosss ese cierre malooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Abr 2013)

que cierre más chungo


----------



## FranR (25 Abr 2013)

No lo suficiente....demasiado maquillaje


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Abr 2013)

bueno hasta mañana desalmadas gacelillas , dicen que se espera un PIB gringo del 3%


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Abr 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> No se si puede preguntar aqui esto, pero como lo haces lo que resalto en negrita?



Estando dentro más de un año ::


----------



## FranR (25 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Estando dentro más de un año ::



Aprovechando el First In - First Out que aplica hacienda.



No hace falta mantener las mismas un año


----------



## jopitxujo (25 Abr 2013)

Nokia se está poniendo tontorrona, habrá que seguirla de cerca.


----------



## Janus (25 Abr 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> No se si puede preguntar aqui esto, pero como lo haces lo que resalto en negrita?



Efectivamente no se puede mentar ::

---------- Post added 25-abr-2013 at 22:41 ----------




HisHoliness dijo:


> *
> Cada dia pienso en que es demasiado tarde para entrar y me arrepiento de no haber seguido el consejo de maese Janus cuando estaba a 2,40...*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...





Tienes margen para entrar pero no me sigas porque luego pierdes dinero y te vas a quedar jodido. Janus salta más que un saltamontes.


----------



## ponzi (25 Abr 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Son usteques unos cabroncillos: siempre riéndose del pobre Ponzi y nunca le halludan.
> 
> Ponzi, tiene ustec que poner entre los dos tags de abrir y cerrar youtube solamente el identificador de vidrio: en este cado le sobra el "&feature"



Estos malvados especuladores no tienen ni compasión...Al fin un alma caritativa. Muchas gracias figura


----------



## bertok (25 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Estos malvados especuladores no tienen ni compasión...Al fin un alma caritativa. Muchas gracias figura



Ponzi es un jrande del jilo.

Buen tipo, se percibe en sus posts.

:::::::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (25 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Magisterio Musical y sin cachondeitos
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-abr-2013 at 10:53 ----------
> 
> ...



Acaba de dar un dato que a mi personalmente me parece muy interesante y ha pasado sin pena ni gloria por el hilo, así que usted sabe tocar algún instrumento?Si se puede saber cual es?Para el que no lo sepa el hecho de saber interpretar partituras hace que tus esquemas mentales funcionen de otra manera. Le gusta el blues?


[YOUTUBE]NU0MF8pwktg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Claca (25 Abr 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Sobre GAMESA, dije que veía esos 2,70 y que a partir de ahí ya lo tendría muy complicado. Mantengo lo dicho:
> 
> ...



Como me han preguntado por ARCELOR, aprovecharé y actualizaré GAMESA que estaba incluida en el anterior post.

MTS:







No, no está bien. Está sigue por debajo de la primera resistencia. Si la superase, podríamos tener otro caso "FCC", pero por ahora no hay giro.

GAMESA:







Dije que de forma inmediata seguía bien y, de hecho, todavía sigue bien, pero la resistencia que ahora alcanza -si bien con mucha fuerza-, me hacía ser prudente. El problema es que el segundo impulso puede estar dilatando o puede ser ya un tercero, lo cual la llevaría rápidamente por encima de los 3,30, la clave del asunto está en los 2,60, que ya quedaban debajo de la directriz que marcaba como soporte en el anterior comentario.

Mi opinión no ha cambiado demasiado. Está bien, no hay todavía muestras de excesiva volatilidad y la estructura alcista más acelerada sigue vigente (los impulsos que no están señalados con etiqueta), pero en mi visión subjetiva del mercado me conformo con el objetivo menos ambicioso y que ya me parecía suficientemente goloso como para realizar una entrada, que en este caso serían los 2,70. Es decir, lo que prometía para mí, lo ha dado de sobras. ¿Puede dar más? Por supuesto, por encima de los 2,60 pinta bien, pero hasta ahí se dejaría un porcentaje majo. Yo sin duda me hubiera bajado del carro, como hice en IAG y en tantas otras (o dejaría un paquetito pequeño), porque no me gusta la sensación de estar sufriendo en un escenario que, aunque optimista, no era el que había elegido. Si se disfrutan las plusvis, adelante, pero si empiezan a convertirse en una molestia, que aunque sorprenda pasa, pues fuera.


----------



## Janus (25 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Estos malvados especuladores no tienen ni compasión...Al fin un alma caritativa. Muchas gracias figura



Es que la apología del timorato TimoF se paga con sangre en este hilo.

El día que te hagas de Pepephone y cambies las Nike por unas Yumas ..... volverás a ser honorable en el foro. Y nada de pijerías como Lee, Levis, Caroche o marca de moda: aquí con dos cojones y el Wrangler de toda la vida.

---------- Post added 25-abr-2013 at 23:12 ----------

[YOUTUBE]bpOR_HuHRNs[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 25-abr-2013 at 23:16 ----------

Siempre te dejan tirado.

[YOUTUBE]tg00YEETFzg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (25 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ponzi es un jrande del jilo.
> 
> Buen tipo, se percibe en sus posts.
> 
> :::::::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



Tu tambien eres un grande, solo me falta convertirte al fundametalismo
La verdad que me meto aquí porque hay buen rollo, se ve que hay buena gente






Janus dijo:


> Es que la apología del timorato TimoF se paga con sangre en este hilo.
> 
> El día que te hagas de Pepephone y cambies las Nike por unas Yumas ..... volverás a ser honorable en el foro. Y nada de pijerías como Lee, Levis, Caroche o marca de moda: aquí con dos cojones y el Wrangler de toda la vida.



Antes muerto que de pepephone, nunca contrataré ningún servicio de ese señor, son mis principios. Sobre Tef yo veo que están haciendo algunas cosas que van por el buen camino y si siguen asi sinceramente por debajo de 10,50 creó que son una gran oportunidad para el largo plazo, los dividendos volverán y antes de lo que muchos creen. Que va yo no me guió por marcas, solo me gustan para tenerlas en cartera


----------



## HisHoliness (25 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Antes muerto que de pepephone, nunca contrataré ningún servicio de ese señor, son mis principios.



Que te ha hecho Pepe?


----------



## ponzi (25 Abr 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Que te ha hecho Pepe?



Pepephone no, su dueño. No es que me haya hecho nada a mi concretamente pero como no me gustan sus principios como soy libre no pienso contribuir ni con un euro a ninguna de sus empresas.


----------



## FranR (25 Abr 2013)

Google Can Predict Stock Market Crashes - Business Insider

Ha sido hablar del tema y aparecer en varios medios.


----------



## HisHoliness (25 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pepephone no, su dueño. No es que me haya hecho nada a mi concretamente pero como no me gustan sus principios como soy libre no pienso contribuir ni con un euro a ninguna de sus empresas.



A su dueño me refiero, Pepe Hidalgo....sus principios?

Edito; Se la vendió al hijo, Javier Hidalgo, ahora ya entiendo más tu comentario jejejeje menudo pataliebre Javierin, la ultima es que le vende todas sus acciones de Globalia a Matutes y se quiere pirar a vivir la vida loca a Los Angeles....un pieza.


----------



## ponzi (25 Abr 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Que te ha hecho Pepe?






HisHoliness dijo:


> A su dueño me refiero, Pepe Hidalgo....sus principios?





Un ejemplo de como se las gastan


http://www.preferente.com/opinion/los-hidalgo-y-el-hundimiento-de-orizonia-237182.html

Y por otro lado 

http://www.hispanidad.com/Confidenc...que-medio-centenar-de-cl-20130228-155226.html


----------



## HisHoliness (25 Abr 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> A su dueño me refiero, Pepe Hidalgo....sus principios?
> 
> Edito; Se la vendió al hijo, Javier Hidalgo, ahora ya entiendo más tu comentario jejejeje menudo pataliebre Javierin, la ultima es que le vende todas sus acciones de Globalia a Matutes y se quiere pirar a vivir la vida loca a Los Angeles....un pieza.



Me autocito para que no se te escape


----------



## ponzi (25 Abr 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Me autocito para que no se te escape



Eso no es nada, hay cosas de face-to-face que por respeto ni puedo ni debo contar, pero si es un buen pieza.


----------



## burbubolsa (25 Abr 2013)

[YOUTUBE]L13JhkI1_vY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HisHoliness (25 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Eso no es nada, hay cosas de face-to-face que por respeto ni puedo ni debo contar, pero si es un buen pieza.



No hace falta. Les conozco personalmente y desde hace muchos años....

Por otra parte esa web de preferente.com me da que no tienen mucha credibilidad....escriben


> "El día que Hidalgo llamó a preferente.com para anunciar que se hacían con el grupo competidor se oía de fondo los gritos de alegría de las hijas."



Chorradas, una vive en NY y la otra no creo que sepa ni lo que suponia esa fusion, no llega ni a powerpointista...y sinceramente, no creo que ninguno de ellos les importe lo mas minimo esa web ni mucho menos llamar para comunicar nada...

Javier es un pieza de tomo y lomo, pero el padre no tanto...


----------



## ponzi (25 Abr 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> No hace falta. Les conozco personalmente y desde hace muchos años....
> 
> Por otra parte esa web de preferente.com me da que no tienen mucha credibilidad....escriben
> 
> ...



En eso estoy de acuerdo contigo, el padre tiene mucho merito y merece todos mis respetos. Sobre los detalles de la web es lo de menos, estoy de acuerdo contigo hay ciertos detalles que sobran y restan credibilidad( no conocia la pagina , es la primera que me ha salido en google al buscar lo sucedido en orizonia) era una forma de demostrar el doble rasero. Sobre los principios no me refiero en si a sus propios negocios si no mas bien a determinados valores que yo considero importantes, es mi forma de pensar y puede que sea un tanto peculiar, pero cada persona es libre.Con esto no quiero decir que tenga nada contra ellos ni contra sus empresas simplemente que si puedo elegir prefiero contratar los servicios a otras empresas cuyos principios sean mas parecidos a los mios. La verdad prefiero hablar de aquellos negocios que me gustan y a ellos ojala todo les vaya bien pero prefiero no tener nada que ver con ellos


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Abr 2013)

Eehh, que yo por mi ponzi MA-TO.
Asi que, cuidadin con meteros con él.


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Los 1350 se van a volver a tocar. Son más de 12.000 dolares por mini y más de 62.500 dolares por "grande". Un dineral.



¿cuántos dólares te dan por punto en el grande?

en R4 sólo hay mini y son 25$/punto

serán 1450????


----------



## tarrito (26 Abr 2013)

pero usted sabe lo que nos hace día sí, día también??? 

me han tenido que doblar la dosis del Captopril ... con eso se lo digo todo
:: + 

Saludos Pecata :X


----------



## Janus (26 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Tu tambien eres un grande, solo me falta convertirte al fundametalismo
> La verdad que me meto aquí porque hay buen rollo, se ve que hay buena gente
> 
> 
> ...




Pues si te crees que Alierta es mejor trigo .... poco pan vas a comer.

Métete en las Gamesa, FCC, AMD, Prisas, First, carbón ..... no ves que no se hace otra cosa que ganar dinero?.


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Eehh, que yo por mi ponzi MA-TO.
> Asi que, cuidadin con meteros con él.



Me vas a sonrojar:o...Hombre cuanto tiempo, ya se te echaba de menos por el hilo. Por cierto leí un mundo sin fin y me gusto mucho, buena recomendacion


----------



## Janus (26 Abr 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> A su dueño me refiero, Pepe Hidalgo....sus principios?
> 
> Edito; Se la vendió al hijo, Javier Hidalgo, ahora ya entiendo más tu comentario jejejeje menudo pataliebre Javierin, la ultima es que le vende todas sus acciones de Globalia a Matutes y se quiere pirar a vivir la vida loca a Los Angeles....un pieza.



Los Angeles habiendo NYC?. Un bobo integral.

---------- Post added 26-abr-2013 at 00:16 ----------




vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿cuántos dólares te dan por punto en el grande?
> 
> en R4 sólo hay mini y son 25$/punto
> 
> serán 1450????



250 dolares, el equivalente a 5 minis. Vete de Renta 4. No se puede jugar a fútbol en campo de reglamente con pinkis.


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Me vas a sonrojar:o...Hombre cuanto tiempo, ya se te echaba de menos por el hilo. Por cierto leí un mundo sin fin y me gusto mucho, buena recomendacion



Es que tengo poco tiempo... entre la niña, la casa, el trabajo, y varios hobbys que me ocupan el poco tiempo libre que me queda... no me quedan horas ya para poder perder pasta en el casino.

Me alegro de que te gustara el libro. Tengo pendiente de leer El invierno del mundo, pero me da como pereza empezar... porque se que no podré parar de leer hasta terminar.

¿Has leido "Dime quien soy"? De Julia Navarro.


----------



## Janus (26 Abr 2013)

Pongan una docena para llevar.

[YOUTUBE]hcm55lU9knw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Abr 2013)

janus sobre gamesa saqué un casi 3% (2.83) en 3E no retrocederá algo y dará alguna entrada maja como lo hizo cuando supero los 2 euros


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Es que tengo poco tiempo... entre la niña, la casa, el trabajo, y varios hobbys que me ocupan el poco tiempo libre que me queda... no me quedan horas ya para poder perder pasta en el casino.



Creame la comprendo, una casa es un agujero negro.Tiene usted lo mas importante de esta vida, su familia e hija, con eso no hace falta mas. No se si sera por la edad pero últimamente ver como disfruta la gente con sus hijos me da envidia sana.


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Es que tengo poco tiempo... entre la niña, la casa, el trabajo, y varios hobbys que me ocupan el poco tiempo libre que me queda... no me quedan horas ya para poder perder pasta en el casino.
> 
> Me alegro de que te gustara el libro. Tengo pendiente de leer El invierno del mundo, pero me da como pereza empezar... porque se que no podré parar de leer hasta terminar.
> 
> ¿Has leido "Dime quien soy"? De Julia Navarro.



Ya te has leído la caída de los gigantes? Yo lo tengo pendiente. Me apunto el de Julia Navarro


----------



## Janus (26 Abr 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> janus sobre gamesa saqué un casi 3% (2.83) en 3E no retrocederá algo y dará alguna entrada maja como lo hizo cuando supero los 2 euros



cuando esté en 3 debe corregir y puede hacerlo con fuerza, un 25%. Pero también puede no hacerlo.


No va a subir un montón de euros, hasta el target, sin descansar no?.


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2013)

Hoy han salido los datos del paro y un forero acaba de publicar esta tabla (aunque personalmente creo que los datos reales son bastante mas elevados, las estadísticas oficiales son las que son)yo calculo que la inmigración real en estos 10 años habra rondado los 7-9 mill



endeudado dijo:


> curiosa tabla sobre la inmigración desde 2001 a 2012, de winner is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como podemos ser el país desarrollado con mas paro del mundo y la inmigración no parar de crecer y lo mas gracioso como puede ser que en sus países de origen el paro no para de bajar y ellos no paren de venir, es muy curioso comparar estos datos con la evolución del paro en Ecuador,Rumania o Marruecos. A mi entender daría para una Tesis en sociologia


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Abr 2013)

Boob-iernes ::


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2013)

Estoy revisando los datos electorales de 2011 y es para echarse a temblar, mirar la evolución de los partidos minoritarios.


http://www.publico.es/especial/elecciones-generales/2011/resultados/resultados.php

España2000,pirata,foro,anticapitalista,fe de la jons,internet,basta ya...sobran las palabras, menudo conato se esta formando, a mi estos movimientos tan radicales personalmente me dan un poco de respeto.Y no es por nada pero como a alguien se le ocurra crear un partido liderado por un sudamericano si consigue acaparar todos los votos de los inmigrantes ya tendria mas escaños que el PSOE.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (26 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pongan una docena para llevar.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]hcm55lU9knw[/YOUTUBE]



Janus, me ha pillado. Llevo unos cuantos días que me sorprendo canturreando en los momentos más insospechados ♪♫ _Gamesa, Gamesa, assim você me mata_ ♫♬

Por cierto, algún día tendremos que hablar de su comisión...


----------



## Janus (26 Abr 2013)

When you want, I can send you my IBAN in Luxembourg or in Gland (Swiss Quote).

I accept a tip, a generous tip.


----------



## HisHoliness (26 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> When you want, I can send you my IBAN in Luxembourg or in Gland (Swiss Quote).
> 
> I accept a tip, a generous tip.



Yo soy más de la otra G-land

[YOUTUBE]lvqVsoL8nzw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## burbubolsa (26 Abr 2013)

Me ha costado dar con el origen, pero lo he conseguido. Por las anotaciones en el óleo, comencé indagando entre los flamencos, especialmente David Teniers el Joven. Sin embargo, la técnica era muy posterior, y navegando entre influencias di con Gabriel von Max, romántico austrohúngaro: Gabriel von Max - Buscar con Google

Siempre he tenido debilidad por los flamencos, especialmente Cornelius Gjisbrechts.


----------



## burbubolsa (26 Abr 2013)

FDAX ayer:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Abr 2013)

He thankeado a BB....... dos veces


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Abr 2013)

Que diferencia con el SAN

BBVA ganó el 72% más en el primer trimestre, hasta 1.734 millones - elEconomista.es


----------



## peseteuro (26 Abr 2013)

¿Que significa la siguiente frase?

*"Solo hay 110 españoles que jugando desde casa ganan siempre"*

sacada de esta noticia de una vende-cursos:
Cmo jugar en Bolsa sin perder un euro . El Correo

- ¿ Qué ganan siempre y no pierden ni una sola operación ? já 
- ¿ Qué sólo hay 110 que en el balance global del año ganan ? já


lean la "noticia", que, a ver, no digo que la mujer no sea capaz de sacarse un sobresueldo haciendo trading, pero ya cuando empiezas a leer que si tiene página web, que si ofrece cursos, que si su libro, su método .... da que pensar como algún que otro triatleta jjeje


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (26 Abr 2013)

peseteuro dijo:


> ¿Que significa la siguiente frase?
> 
> *"Solo hay 110 españoles que jugando desde casa ganan siempre"*
> 
> ...



No tiene desperdicio. Algunas perlas "trabaja solo dos horas al día, de tres y media a cinco y media, coincidiendo con la apertura de la Bolsa estadounidense", "cuando gané mis primeros 20.000 euros me compré un reloj" (El otro día salieron los relojes tambien por aqui, Francisca Manifiestate!)


----------



## peseteuro (26 Abr 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> No tiene desperdicio. Algunas perlas "trabaja solo dos horas al día, de tres y media a cinco y media, coincidiendo con la apertura de la Bolsa estadounidense", "*cuando gané mis primeros 20.000 euros me compré un reloj*" (El otro día salieron los relojes tambien por aqui, Francisca Manifiestate!)



Eso si que es un buen moneymanagement :: 

(a no ser que el reloj fuera de 10€, pero en ese caso no habría metido esa frase en la noticia)


----------



## FranR (26 Abr 2013)

Primer nivel esperado a 3 puntos. Puede ser otra buena jornada.


----------



## juanfer (26 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Hoy han salido los datos del paro y un forero acaba de publicar esta tabla (aunque personalmente creo que los datos reales son bastante mas elevados, las estadísticas oficiales son las que son)yo calculo que la inmigración real en estos 10 años habra rondado los 7-9 mill
> 
> 
> 
> Como podemos ser el país desarrollado con mas paro del mundo y la inmigración no parar de crecer y lo mas gracioso como puede ser que en sus países de origen el paro no para de bajar y ellos no paren de venir, es muy curioso comparar estos datos con la evolución del paro en Ecuador,Rumania o Marruecos. A mi entender daría para una Tesis en sociologia



Creo que aquí tenemos un sistema de bienestar que no tienen en sus países, por eso es mejor, estar aquí que allí, o sea tenemos las paguitas.

El verdadero drama sea cuando consigan la residencia y entonces se traerán a toda la familia, y hay un montón de expedientes por tramitar.


----------



## FranR (26 Abr 2013)

Ahora si, tocado. Vamos a por los siguientes 


GO GO!!!!!!!


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (26 Abr 2013)

Teorico del caos dijo:


> En la fiebre del oro los unicos que se hicieron ricos en EEUU (y con un esfuerzo minimo) fueron los comerciantes que vendian los viveres y las provisiones. Esto es lo mismo: *¿para que arriesgarse a invertir en bolsa cuando puedes ganar mas dinero de forma segura y con menos esfuerzo vendiendo crecepelos?*
> PD: lo que mas gracia me hace es lo de "la hora de la hamburguesa", "la hora de los judios", etc... Eso a lo mejor era efectivo cuando solo lo sabian un puñado de brokeres, ahora que viene recogido en cualquier panfleto gacelario solo sirve para que las manos fuertes (que saben como van a actuar los borregos en ese periodo de tiempo) los desplume.
> De hecho creo que gran parte de los exitos de los grandes inversores se debe en la comprension de la psique humana y su consiguiente manipulacion.



a propósito de esto. ¿conoceis algún libro realmente interesante y recomendable de bolsa? o aunque no sea expresa y exclusivamente de bolsa (crecepelo everywhere), pero que os haya sido util y aplicable para aprender


----------



## FranR (26 Abr 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> a propósito de esto. ¿conoceis algún libro realmente interesante y recomendable de bolsa? o aunque no sea expresa y exclusivamente de bolsa (crecepelo everywhere), pero que os haya sido util y aplicable para aprender



analisis tecnico, John Murphy


Es el comienzo, luego todo prueba error desarrollando mi propio sistema.

No sirve para nada, pero al menos es mío ::


----------



## peseteuro (26 Abr 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> a propósito de esto. ¿conoceis algún libro realmente interesante y recomendable de bolsa? o aunque no sea expresa y exclusivamente de bolsa (crecepelo everywhere), pero que os haya sido util y aplicable para aprender



A mi me pareció muy interesante "Trading en la Zona" de Mark Douglas


----------



## FranR (26 Abr 2013)

Camino del segundo nivel esperado. BBVA aguanta demasiado bien, sobre todo por sus buenos resultados. En cuanto lo suelten hacemos el triplete de objetivos.

EDITO: 3 puntos segundo objetivo ::


----------



## sr.anus (26 Abr 2013)

Soy un paranoico, pero creo que la jugada de hoy... nos dejaran al filo de una gran caida. A las 15:00 saldran las medidas, y con pandoro jugando con la gente de a pie, se despistara y entrara pepon. Dejando como un bebedero de patos a los cortos y a los largos.


----------



## FranR (26 Abr 2013)

Segundo nivel esperado touch con su rebotín correspondiente.

A ver si tenemos suerte y terminamos pronto hoy.


----------



## LCIRPM (26 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que diferencia con el SAN
> 
> BBVA ganó el 72% más en el primer trimestre, hasta 1.734 millones - elEconomista.es



Comparando

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-beneficio-al-santander-primer-trimestre.html

Curiosamente los hermanitos iban casi de la mano ¿Hasta lo del SAREB en el que BBVA no participa?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Abr 2013)

peseteuro:8895637 dijo:


> ¿Que significa la siguiente frase?
> 
> *"Solo hay 110 españoles que jugando desde casa ganan siempre"*
> 
> ...



Se a ciencia cierta que lo que dice es cierto. 
Edt: que es cierto que gana pasta de forma consistente


----------



## Krim (26 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Camino del segundo nivel esperado. BBVA aguanta demasiado bien, sobre todo por sus buenos resultados. En cuanto lo suelten hacemos el triplete de objetivos.
> 
> EDITO: 3 puntos segundo objetivo ::



Menos mal que aguanta demasiado bien Maestro, porque ya le están endiñando un -2%. ¿Rebotaremos en el punto de entrada mencionado?


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Camino del segundo nivel esperado. BBVA aguanta demasiado bien, sobre todo por sus buenos resultados. En cuanto lo suelten hacemos el triplete de objetivos.
> 
> EDITO: 3 puntos segundo objetivo ::











Pepitoria dijo:


> Que diferencia con el SAN
> 
> BBVA ganó el 72% más en el primer trimestre, hasta 1.734 millones - elEconomista.es



En alguna ocasión lo he dicho, aunque la banca es un sector para analizar con pinzas por su dificultad. El BBVA esta mejor que el Santander y mas concretamente por sus negocios en México y Turkia así como por la consolidación de su participación en usa.De los pequeños Bankinter y March parece que están aguantando bastante bien.La Caixa es el eterno interrogante


----------



## FranR (26 Abr 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Menos mal que aguanta demasiado bien Maestro, porque ya le están endiñando un -2%. ¿Rebotaremos en el punto de entrada mencionado?



Cuando escribí eso estaba en 7.2x, ya empieza a colocarse donde debe.

La espero donde puse hace unos días en el blog. Hoy solo a 1 céntimo, aunque estoy viendo la posibilidad de bajar el punto de entrada 1 ienso:

Correlación Ibex en 821x - BBVA :S


----------



## peseteuro (26 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Se a ciencia cierta que lo que dice es cierto.
> Edt: que es cierto que gana pasta de forma consistente




¿ No serás tu el esposo del que ella habla que gana más que ella ? 

Me había planteado ciertas dudas la noticia, y ese titutal que había marcado tant raro raro

Esque conozco a unos por aqui por el norte que en su día se plantearon hacer lo mismo, sacar libros, cursos etc etc ... y con las rutas que se hacían ya les era más rentable que estar delante de las pantallas


----------



## TenienteDan (26 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Se a ciencia cierta que lo que dice es cierto.
> Edt: que es cierto que gana pasta de forma consistente



Granácity. Los traders se conocen entre ellos :Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> a propósito de esto. ¿conoceis algún libro realmente interesante y recomendable de bolsa? o aunque no sea expresa y exclusivamente de bolsa (crecepelo everywhere), pero que os haya sido util y aplicable para aprender



Si yo tengo unos cuantos 

1°

http://www.amazon.es/Warren-Buffett...F8&qid=1366964610&sr=8-1&keywords=mary+buffet

2°

http://www.amazon.es/El-inversor-in...66964710&sr=1-1&keywords=inversor+inteligente

3°

http://www.amazon.es/Security-Analysis-Benjamin-Graham/dp/8423426947/ref=pd_sim_b_1

4°

http://www.amazon.es/Acciones-ordin...inarios-Uncommon/dp/8423427064/ref=pd_sim_b_2

5°

http://www.amazon.es/pequeño-libro-mercado-Gestion-Conocimiento/dp/8496627209/ref=pd_sim_b_4

6°

http://www.amazon.es/Los-flujos-caj...&qid=1366964908&sr=1-1&keywords=flujo+de+caja

7°

http://www.amazon.es/CUADRANTE-DEL-FLUJO-DINERO-Actualidad/dp/8466324100/ref=pd_sim_b_1

8°

http://www.amazon.es/Hombre-rico-Babilonia-Exito-Obelisco/dp/8477203717/ref=pd_sim_b_19

9°

http://www.amazon.es/cartera-accion...-fkmr2&keywords=las+acciones+de+warren+buffet

10°

http://www.amazon.es/El-Tao-Warren-Buffett-sabiduría/dp/8493562653/ref=pd_sim_sbs_b_5

11°

http://www.amazon.es/Invertir-según...id=1366965196&sr=1-3&keywords=benjamin+graham



12° Y para terminar uno sobre Análisis técnico que resulta bastante ameno de leer, el de Murphy también te serviría pero es mas divertido leer las historietas del señor carpatos

http://www.amazon.es/Leones-contra-...6965256&sr=1-1&keywords=leones+contra+gacelas


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Cuando escribí eso estaba en 7.2x, ya empieza a colocarse donde debe.
> 
> La espero donde puse hace unos días en el blog. Hoy solo a 1 céntimo, aunque estoy viendo la posibilidad de bajar el punto de entrada 1 ienso:
> 
> Correlación Ibex en 821x - BBVA :S



Si quiere entrar en BBVA esperese a que este por debajo de 5,5


----------



## FranR (26 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si quiere entrar en BBVA esperese a que este por debajo de 5,5



En el segundo semestre :rolleye:


----------



## paulistano (26 Abr 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Granácity. Los traders se conocen entre ellos :Aplauso:



Uno es desconfiado....el pirata no se referirá a que gana pasta de forma consistente vendiendo el metodo o dando cursos??ienso:


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Creo que aquí tenemos un sistema de bienestar que no tienen en sus países, por eso es mejor, estar aquí que allí, o sea tenemos las paguitas.
> 
> El verdadero drama sea cuando consigan la residencia y entonces se traerán a toda la familia, y hay un montón de expedientes por tramitar.



Se a ciencia cierta que todos esos expedientes están tramitandose. Algunos aun se creen que España esta descapitalizándose de personas pues bien estoy convencido que antes de una década superaremos los 50 mill de habitantes


----------



## juanfer (26 Abr 2013)

He pillado un paquetito importante de Philips a 21,15

PHIA:EN Amsterdam Stock Quote - Koninklijke Philips Electronics NV - Bloomberg

Mi intención es cobrar el dividendo del 5 de mayo, o salirme antes.

Ponzi ponte una bombilla de led en el avatar.


----------



## TenienteDan (26 Abr 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Uno es desconfiado....el pirata no se referirá a que gana pasta de forma consistente vendiendo el metodo o dando cursos??ienso:



Sí, yo tampoco estaba seguro de si era troll o no.

Pero parece que lo ha escrito en serio :cook:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Abr 2013)

peseteuro dijo:


> ¿ No serás tu el esposo del que ella habla que gana más que ella ?
> 
> Me había planteado ciertas dudas la noticia, y ese titutal que había marcado tant raro raro
> 
> Esque conozco a unos por aqui por el norte que en su día se plantearon hacer lo mismo, sacar libros, cursos etc etc ... y con las rutas que se hacían ya les era más rentable que estar delante de las pantallas



No me he leido la noticia, pero ya sabemos como simplifican las noticias para hacerlas digeribles por el público. Por lo que se, esta mujer ha estudiado un montón, y con los mejores. Habrá ideado un sistema y le funciona. Esto lo se. Lo del libro fue, se barrunta, se comenta, se dice, por calle Navas que surgió en una reunión entre vinos con una persona que tiene una editorial. Que hace cursos ni idea. Y que trabaja 3h.... el pollastre curra menos hoyjan!!!! ::


Ahh y no, no soy el maridín.


TenienteDan dijo:


> Granácity. Los traders se conocen entre ellos :Aplauso:



Tengo contactos.....


----------



## juanfer (26 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Se a ciencia cierta que todos esos expedientes están tramitandose. Algunos aun se creen que España esta descapitalizándose de personas pues bien estoy convencido que antes de una década superaremos los 50 mill de habitantes



Lo que pasa es que España no puede albergar tanta gente, tendremos que comernos las piedras, esto no es la Francia que son todo valles con buena agricultura, esto es casi todo un secarral lleno de montañas. 

Porque no quiero hablar del sector industrial que es para salir por patas.

Además cuando suba el indice de delincuencia y criminalidad el turismo dejará de venir.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Abr 2013)

Laffer, sal a calentar que me da que hoy vas a tener trabajo.

Espero que Montoro haya dormido con esto grapado en el techo:


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que España no puede albergar tanta gente, tendremos que comernos las piedras, esto no es la Francia que son todo valles con buena agricultura, esto es casi todo un secarral lleno de montañas.
> 
> Porque no quiero hablar del sector industrial que es para salir por patas.
> 
> Además cuando suba el indice de delincuencia y criminalidad el turismo dejará de venir.



Totalmente de acuerdo y mas viendo todas las empresas que están haciendo las maletas, la ultima Saimaza.Ya cambie mi avatarPor cierto se nota el consumo en estas bombillas?Estoy pensando en poner una en la cocina pero no se si compensa por su precio, lo que si el día menos pensado me hago con unas placas solares y las planto en la terraza(pero no se cuales comprar), no te haces una idea como pega el sol aquí (orientación sur), si me pongo igual hasta podría vivir al margen de iberdrola


----------



## amago45 (26 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo y mas viendo todas las empresas que están haciendo las maletas, la ultima Saimaza.Ya cambie mi avatarPor cierto se nota el consumo en estas bombillas?Estoy pensando en poner una en la cocina pero no se si compensa por su precio, lo que si el día menos pensado me hago con unas placas solares y las planto en la terraza(pero no se cuales comprar), no te haces una idea como pega el sol aquí (orientación sur), si me pongo igual hasta podría vivir al margen de iberdrola



Por no hablar de Huesitos ... ... :´(

Espaa pierde sus histricos Huesitos: se harn en Polonia - ABC.es


----------



## Krim (26 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo y mas viendo todas las empresas que están haciendo las maletas, la ultima Saimaza.Ya cambie mi avatarPor cierto se nota el consumo en estas bombillas?Estoy pensando en poner una en la cocina pero no se si compensa por su precio, lo que si el día menos pensado me hago con unas placas solares y las planto en la terraza(pero no se cuales comprar), no te haces una idea como pega el sol aquí (orientación sur), si me pongo igual hasta podría vivir al margen de iberdrola



El consumo de los LED se nota un huevo respecto a las normales, y si estás en el sur tu ahorro es doble: Lo que te dejas de gastar en energía+lo que te ahorras en aire acondicionado. De todas maneras, también depende cuantas horas esté esa bombilla encendida.

Lo de las placas solares, bueno, es complicado vivir al margen de Iberdrola, ya que necesitas unas señoras baterías, y aparte seguramente te saldrá más caro, claro que si es por joderles y darles por culo, es una buena forma de gastar el dinero. De todas maneras ¿Cuanta terraza tienes tú? ienso:


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Laffer, sal a calentar que me da que hoy vas a tener trabajo.
> 
> Espero que Montoro haya dormido con esto grapado en el techo:



Mariano saca pecho

[YOUTUBE]rP7QC2BpD5k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## juanfer (26 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo y mas viendo todas las empresas que están haciendo las maletas, la ultima Saimaza.Ya cambie mi avatarPor cierto se nota el consumo en estas bombillas?Estoy pensando en poner una en la cocina pero no se si compensa por su precio, lo que si el día menos pensado me hago con unas placas solares y las planto en la terraza(pero no se cuales comprar), no te haces una idea como pega el sol aquí (orientación sur), si me pongo igual hasta podría vivir al margen de iberdrola



Yo las he cambiado todas a led, el problema que tienen las de bajo consumo es que tienen gas que cuando esta nuevo enseguida hacen luz pero luego se tiene que calentar y parece que tengas una vela. Yo te aconsejo que compres bombillas led en lugares que pases mucho tiempo, tipo salón, y si eres de los que se pasa el día en la cocina también en la cocina.

Se nota algo estamos hablando que las tradicionales 40-100Wh, las de bajo consumo consumen entre 14-20Wh y las led entre 6-12Wh, . En un negocio que estan 14 horas enchufadas si se nota y bastante.

El tema de la luz y la energia la tendencia es alcista, con lo que creo que es una buena opción si tienes que comprar bombillas nuevas. 

Lo del calor cuando menos consumen menos calor disipan.

En el norte y en la peninsula creo que sur es una buena orientación, aquí en la zona cero comunidad valenciana se cotiza mejor sur-oeste, sol en invierno y sombra en verano.


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2013)

Krim dijo:


> El consumo de los LED se nota un huevo respecto a las normales, y si estás en el sur tu ahorro es doble: Lo que te dejas de gastar en energía+lo que te ahorras en aire acondicionado. De todas maneras, también depende cuantas horas esté esa bombilla encendida.
> 
> Lo de las placas solares, bueno, es complicado vivir al margen de Iberdrola, ya que necesitas unas señoras baterías, y aparte seguramente te saldrá más caro, claro que si es por joderles y darles por culo, es una buena forma de gastar el dinero. De todas maneras ¿Cuanta terraza tienes tú? ienso:



Poco serán como unos 4metros^2 ademas esta cerrada,pero si pongo una en cada ventana la cosa podría cambiar.


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo las he cambiado todas a led, el problema que tienen las de bajo consumo es que tienen gas que cuando esta nuevo enseguida hacen luz pero luego se tiene que calentar y parece que tengas una vela. Yo te aconsejo que compres bombillas led en lugares que pases mucho tiempo, tipo salón, y si eres de los que se pasa el día en la cocina también en la cocina.
> 
> Se nota algo estamos hablando que las tradicionales 40-100Wh, las de bajo consumo consumen entre 14-20Wh y las led entre 6-12Wh, . En un negocio que estan 14 horas enchufadas si se nota y bastante.
> 
> ...



Anda pero si hay bombillas de toda la vida con el sistema led, Tienes el link de las que has puesto en casa?


http://www.ikea.com/es/es/catalog/products/50255292/


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Abr 2013)

Jo jo

Josef Ajram: "Las empresas se han dado cuenta de que pueden ganar lo mismo con menos plantilla" - elEconomista.es


----------



## Krim (26 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Poco serán como unos 4metros^2 ademas esta cerrada,pero si pongo una en cada ventana la cosa podría cambiar.



Na, imposible conseguir suficiente potencia con esa superficie, como mucho podrías llegar a 1kW. 

Aunque aún así podrías instalártelas para bajar el consumo...eso sí, infórmate porque no sé como va regulado lo del autoconsumo y no es plan que la castuza te meta en la cárcel XD.


----------



## juanfer (26 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jo jo
> 
> Josef Ajram: "Las empresas se han dado cuenta de que pueden ganar lo mismo con menos plantilla" - elEconomista.es



Algunos aun piensan que en una empresa un trabajador es un pasivo en lugar de un activo.

---------- Post added 26-abr-2013 at 11:37 ----------




Krim dijo:


> Na, imposible conseguir suficiente potencia con esa superficie, como mucho podrías llegar a 1kW.
> 
> Aunque aún así podrías instalártelas para bajar el consumo...eso sí, infórmate porque no sé como va regulado lo del autoconsumo y no es plan que la castuza te meta en la cárcel XD.



Con 1 Kw te para da para el router y sistema de seguridad con cámara.


----------



## Krim (26 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Con 1 Kw te para da para el router y sistema de seguridad con cámara.



De sobra, y con 200W seguramente también, ¿Pero esos son los únicos consumos? Pensé que habría más cosas...¿No era para un hogar? ¿O me estoy liando yo solo? XD-


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Abr 2013)

Un oldie...

que recuerdos!!

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...dos-de-ninguna-de-maneras-20.html#post8897001


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2013)

Krim dijo:


> De sobra, y con 200W seguramente también, ¿Pero esos son los únicos consumos? Pensé que habría más cosas...¿No era para un hogar? ¿O me estoy liando yo solo? XD-



Mi intención seria a largo plazo meter un frigo y termo y eventualmente un ordenador y una vitro. A corto plazo si que me gustaría tener una placa pequeña con su correspondiente batería a modo de cargador para el móvil, tablet, radio y para alguna lampara.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Abr 2013)

Yendo a poner el stop en Gamesa (en 2.54) porque la semana que viene me voy cuatro días a Sevilla y no voy a poder seguirlo mucho, me he dado cuenta ya con la tarjeta de coordenadas en la mano a punto de introducirlas... que no estaba en "órdenes stop" sino en venta. 

Anda que no se iba a alegrar alguien de pillarme las Gamesas a 2.54 :S


----------



## sinnombrex (26 Abr 2013)

Siempre estoy aqui aprendiendo y en este caso quiero aportar este enlace sobre las bombillas LED. Es de una comparativa que me parece muy buena.

Reviews Bombillas LED


----------



## paulistano (26 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yendo a poner el stop en Gamesa (en 2.54) porque la semana que viene me voy cuatro días a Sevilla y no voy a poder seguirlo mucho, me he dado cuenta ya con la tarjeta de coordenadas en la mano a punto de introducirlas... que no estaba en "órdenes stop" sino en venta.
> 
> Anda que no se iba a alegrar alguien de pillarme las Gamesas a 2.54 :S



No hubiese habido problema....se te venden a mercado siempre y cuando mercado sea >2,54

Que me corrijan....pero me jugaría unos GinTonics que es así


----------



## ghkghk (26 Abr 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No hubiese habido problema....se te venden a mercado siempre y cuando mercado sea >2,54
> 
> Que me corrijan....pero me jugaría unos GinTonics que es así





Ya sabemos quién me las quiere pillar con sutiles argucias...


----------



## TenienteDan (26 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Pues yo le hacía más de






Por su afición a la platita y las féminas de moral relajada :XX:... Desde luego que la opción que ha puesto no es muy buena...


----------



## Krim (26 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Mi intención seria a largo plazo meter un frigo y termo y eventualmente un ordenador y una vitro. A corto plazo si que me gustaría tener una placa pequeña con su correspondiente batería a modo de cargador para el móvil, tablet, radio y para alguna lampara.



Router: 30? W. Por ahí
Cámara: Me sorprendería que subiera de 20W.
Ordenador: entre 50 y 300W, lo que quieras, y si me apuras, ambos extremos se pueden estirar más, todo depende de lo que le pidas.
Frigo: Los puedes tener de 20 o 30W.
Termo: Una de NPI.

Vitro: Olvídate. 800W mínimo, y ahí no vale alta eficiencia ni nada, porque no hay más que sacar.

El cargador para móvil tablet, radio, etc, lo puedes alimentar con 20W. Si llega. 

Quitando lo de la vitro, no parece tan utópico... ¿Vas a estar muchas horas de noche? ienso:


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Router: 30? W. Por ahí
> Cámara: Me sorprendería que subiera de 20W.
> Ordenador: entre 50 y 300W, lo que quieras, y si me apuras, ambos extremos se pueden estirar más, todo depende de lo que le pidas.
> Frigo: Los puedes tener de 20 o 30W.
> ...



Y por cuanto podría salirme una placa con su respectiva batería?Alguna marca recomendable....no vale first solar que ya veo a Janus mandándome al comercial de turno




sinnombrex dijo:


> Siempre estoy aqui aprendiendo y en este caso quiero aportar este enlace sobre las bombillas LED. Es de una comparativa que me parece muy buena.
> 
> Reviews Bombillas LED





La comparativa es muy buena


----------



## juanfer (26 Abr 2013)

Krim dijo:


> De sobra, y con 200W seguramente también, ¿Pero esos son los únicos consumos? Pensé que habría más cosas...¿No era para un hogar? ¿O me estoy liando yo solo? XD-



Hay que contar con la mitad. Porque los aparatitos cuando se enchufan pueden tener picos de hasta 2 veces su consumo.


----------



## juanfer (26 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Y por cuanto podría salirme una placa con su respectiva batería?Alguna marca recomendable....no vale first solar que ya veo a Janus mandándome al comercial de turno



Sobre 3000 euros puedes generar 1kw/h ya en alterna, luego es poner mas placas y mas baterias.


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2013)

Sobre Philips

https://www.unience.com/product/AEX/PHIA/financials

No esta mal gestionada de hecho esta mejorando sus margenes y ratios pero es un negocio con margenes demasiado bajos (un neto del 1,2% es poquísimo), en sus buenos años conseguían un 6%-7%


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Abr 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Pues yo le hacía más de
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pedazo de ·%·$%·"·$&"$&

He dicho que tengo contactos no que sea ese!!!!

Yo soy algo así....








Los que hayan visto el EP03Se03 sabrán a que me refiero.....


----------



## amago45 (26 Abr 2013)

BBVA ha superado el pegote de órdenes en 7.155 ... camino del siguiente pegote que está en 7.15 
Aquí estamos esperando


----------



## TenienteDan (26 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pedazo de ·%·$%·"·$&"$&
> 
> He dicho que tengo contactos no que sea ese!!!!
> 
> ...



Más quisiera-mos... es la comidilla de todo el reino :XX:



FranR dijo:


> 40.000 visitas el blog ..... gracias chavales!!!



Gracias a ujté por compartir lo que nadie le obliga a compartir


----------



## FranR (26 Abr 2013)

40.000 visitas el blog ..... gracias chavales!!!


----------



## Krim (26 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Sobre 3000 euros puedes generar* 1kw/h *ya en alterna, luego es poner mas placas y mas baterias.



La próxima vez que me pongas una atrocidad de ese estilo, te mando una foto de una vieja en pelotas. Carnicero de unidades.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Abr 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Gracias a ujté por compartir lo que nadie le obliga a compartir





FranR dijo:


> 40.000 visitas el blog ..... gracias chavales!!!




TenienteDan debe moverse en trenes CAF. Qué velocidad. Me sale su respuesta antes que el post de Fran...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> TenienteDan debe moverse en trenes CAF. Qué velocidad. Me sale su respuesta antes que el post de Fran...



Ha instalado en condensador de Fluzo en su PC.... :XX: :XX:


----------



## LCIRPM (26 Abr 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Jrande el hilo de abril. Señores, hagan juego ::



Queda sólo un fin de semana de abril ¿Será este?

¿O el del puente? Porque aunque sea primero de mayo, en Madriz acabamos abril de acueducto, nos vamos de puente y que le den por el ojal a la productividad, no vaya a ser que suban las gasolinas.


----------



## TenienteDan (26 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ha instalado en condensador de Fluzo en su PC.... :XX: :XX:



Todavía no tenéis uno? Así gano platita en las bolsas .


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Abr 2013)

Dato del PIB usano a las 14,30h


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Abr 2013)

buenas tardes gaceleridos 

para MV vuestro humilde servidor , la sesion va a comenzar , mantenemos los cortos en sp500 con tres cojones y a la espera del PIB 1T :Baile:

hay muchas probabilidades de que estemos en pleno techo , en pleno triple techo de largo plazo , si los gringos corrigieran el 61,8% fibonazi del subidon 667-1597 :baba:


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (26 Abr 2013)

Fuera de DIA a 5.876. Desde 4.701 da un beneficio de +23.9% descontando comisiones. ¿Estás contento, Montoro? Pues a ver si se nota dentro de un rato.


----------



## Tio Masclet (26 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yendo a poner el stop en Gamesa (en 2.54) porque la semana que viene me voy cuatro días a Sevilla y no voy a poder seguirlo mucho, me he dado cuenta ya con la tarjeta de coordenadas en la mano a punto de introducirlas... que no estaba en "órdenes stop" sino en venta.
> 
> Anda que no se iba a alegrar alguien de pillarme las Gamesas a 2.54 :S



Váyase usted tranquilo, el Sr. Janus, el Sr. Paulisitano y un servidor se las cuidaremos hasta que vuelva.


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (26 Abr 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Váyase usted tranquilo, el Sr. Janus, el Sr. Paulisitano y un servidor se las cuidaremos hasta que vuelva.



Alguno más hay cuidando los molinillos y las locomotoras o


----------



## Tio Masclet (26 Abr 2013)

tochito_con_tochito dijo:


> Alguno más hay cuidando los molinillos y las locomotoras o



Cosa que se agradece, no es bueno andar solas las gacelillas en territorio leoncio.


----------



## paulistano (26 Abr 2013)

Al Sr. Paulistano le han quemado las plusvis y se acaba de salir porque cree que va a poder entrar más abajo. De no poder hacerlo entrará en 3,0X....Sorry!!


Si les digo que JAMÄS he vendido en lo más alto, así que pueden comprar a 2,92 que sin duda alguna le sacarán un buen rendimiento a la inversión8:


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> 40.000 visitas el blog ..... gracias chavales!!!



te lo financias con publi?

sino deberías pensar hacerlo


----------



## FranR (26 Abr 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> te lo financias con publi?
> 
> sino deberías pensar hacerlo



No pillo nada por publicidad.


----------



## TenienteDan (26 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> No pillo nada por publicidad.



Pues 40k de visitas ya son. Un par de Adsenses y a correr.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Abr 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Al Sr. Paulistano le han quemado las plusvis y se acaba de salir porque cree que va a poder entrar más abajo. De no poder hacerlo entrará en 3,0X....Sorry!!
> 
> 
> Si les digo que JAMÄS he vendido en lo más alto, así que pueden comprar a 2,92 que sin duda alguna le sacarán un buen rendimiento a la inversión8:




Con las plusvis lo podrás pillar. Está de oferta.

Roma no paga traidores: Amazon.es: Emilio Calderón: Libros 























Es broma. Enhorabuena


----------



## FranR (26 Abr 2013)

Venga se lo pongo a ver si me pago unas cervezas


----------



## hombre-mosca (26 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Un oldie...
> 
> que recuerdos!!
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...dos-de-ninguna-de-maneras-20.html#post8897001



Tiene razon, que recuerdos ...

Solbes descarta que el repunte de la morosidad ponga en apuros a la banca - Informacion.es



muertoviviente dijo:


> buenas tardes gaceleridos
> 
> para MV vuestro humilde servidor , la sesion va a comenzar , mantenemos los cortos en sp500 con tres cojones y a la espera del PIB 1T :Baile:
> 
> hay muchas probabilidades de que estemos en pleno techo , en pleno triple techo de largo plazo , si los gringos corrigieran el 61,8% fibonazi del subidon 667-1597 :baba:



Pongo en oscilo-gato a cero, doy thanks y me piro ...


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Abr 2013)

y bankia a 12.5, no esta mal, hace 3 dias estaba a 18


----------



## burbubolsa (26 Abr 2013)

Esto es muy aburrido sin gráficos, y sin nadie hablando barbaridades del fracking.

Además... ¡me han censurado la imagen que he puesto del FDAX! Esto es intolerable, me vuelvo al chat de los traders de güalstrit.

[YOUTUBE]BB-gUMO6VMM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Venga se lo pongo a ver si me pago unas cervezas



como ve el tema de 821x


----------



## amago45 (26 Abr 2013)

Nuevo ataque en BBVA a los 7.15 ... ...

Edito: rotos los 7.15, seguimos para abajo


----------



## Lechu (26 Abr 2013)

Para el que quiera seguir la rueda de prensa

En directo. Canal 24 horas en directo - RTVE.es


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Abr 2013)

PIB gringo 1T 2,5% y se esperaba 3% :fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2013)

Que mareo escuchar a Soraya, media hora para decir dos cosas


http://www.eleconomista.es/economia...s-medioambientales-y-sobre-los-depositos.html


Me quedo con la perla que ha soltado entrelineas ....."Impuesto a los depósitos"


----------



## locojaen (26 Abr 2013)

se estan meando de la risa, no se enteran ni ellos de lo que cuentan...


----------



## grillo35 (26 Abr 2013)

Este año ha habido ganacia de poder adquisitiva en las peniones :8:

No se puede ser mas chorizo De Guindos!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> No pillo nada por publicidad.



Boobies... la clave está en las boobies!!!!!

Cada día una buena configuración boobil, y ya verá como suben las visitas y puede acompañar con una tapita de cañaillas a esas cervezas con los ingresos de la publi.


----------



## saskatchewan (26 Abr 2013)

"El Gobierno prorroga un año la subida del IRPF, anuncia nuevas subidas de impuestos especiales, una subida adicional del impuesto de Sociedades (vía eliminación de deducciones) y un impuesto a los *depósitos bancarios*."
mmm No somos Chipre. ¿no?


----------



## juanfer (26 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Que mareo escuchar a Soraya, media hora para decir dos cosas
> 
> 
> El Gobierno "ajustará" los impuestos especiales, medioambientales y sobre los depósitos - elEconomista.es
> ...



Bueno, cuando metan mano a los depósitos habrá fuga de depósitos.

En el ultimo capitulo del Keiser Report, ya se habla que los nuevos rescates de los países, se harán quitas en depósitos como en Chipre y en activos que no se puedan salir del país como las viviendas.


----------



## saskatchewan (26 Abr 2013)

Seguir la rueda de ministros por el Eskup de El Pais es glorioso. Windows: "Es absolutamente claro que los datos que conocen los ciudadanos no son buenos"
Intelecto privilegiado.


----------



## juanfer (26 Abr 2013)

Creo que los indicadores adelantados que ve Guindows son diferentes a los que veo yo, yo no veo mejoras, pero bueno igual es la falta de conocimiento y de humildad.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Creo que los indicadores adelantados que ve Guindows son diferentes a los que veo yo, yo no veo mejoras, pero bueno igual es la falta de conocimiento y de humildad.




O que tú te puedes permitir decir la verdad.


----------



## tarrito (26 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Creo que los indicadores adelantados que ve Guindows son diferentes a los que veo yo, yo no veo mejoras, pero bueno igual es la falta de conocimiento y de humildad.



por si le añade algo a su "conosimiento", comentan algunos indicadores.

al principio (solo al principio) hablan en catalán, luego Tepper se "castellaniza"


Jonathan Tepper: diner virtual i deutes reals - Televisió de Catalunya


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Bueno, cuando metan mano a los depósitos habrá fuga de depósitos.
> 
> En el ultimo capitulo del Keiser Report, ya se habla que los nuevos rescates de los países, se harán quitas en depósitos como en Chipre y en activos que no se puedan salir del país como las viviendas.



y que le damos un ladrillo?Vamos ni el Rompetechos


----------



## peseteuro (26 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Bueno, cuando metan mano a los depósitos habrá fuga de depósitos.
> 
> En el ultimo capitulo del Keiser Report, ya se habla que los nuevos rescates de los países, se harán quitas en depósitos como en Chipre y en activos que no se puedan salir del país como las viviendas.



Impedirán que se pueda amortizar totalmente una hipoteca antes de los años firmados, así tienen asegurada a esa masa por varios años.


----------



## amago45 (26 Abr 2013)

"envolventes de variables macroeconómicas " ... seguimos subidos en un Guindo


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2013)

Mira que me lo olía


https://www.unience.com/group/blog/templarios-de-valor/las_nuevas_compras_en_bestinfond

Ya os avise si fuese Bentinver de entrar en un banco hubiese elegido Bankinter (hasta explique los motivos y la valoración de línea directa)...y zas aquí lo teneis.....ya van varios los valores en lo que me fijo y semanas después agregarlos a su cartera (Iberdrola,Telefonica y Bankinter) y mirar Catalana occidente y arcelor


----------



## Janus (26 Abr 2013)

Parece que la salida de Janus ayer en AMD fue buena (10 céntimos de diferencia ahora mismo). Como se ponga a tiro, pa'dentro again.

Es tan importante saber cómo "saltar" con el tren en marcha como saber el momento de la compra.


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Parece que la salida de Janus ayer en AMD fue buena (10 céntimos de diferencia ahora mismo). Como se ponga a tiro, pa'dentro again.
> 
> Es tan importante saber cómo "saltar" con el tren en marcha como saber el momento de la compra.



Has visto sus cuentas?? Son como una montaña rusa, y su flujo de caja sin comentarios

https://www.unience.com/product/NYS/AMD/financials


----------



## Janus (26 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Has visto sus cuentas?? Son como una montaña rusa, y su flujo de caja sin comentarios
> 
> https://www.unience.com/product/NYS/AMD/financials



Yo generalmente las cosas que no cotizan, no las miro ::

Ahí se va a poder ganar mucho dinero si pasa los 3 dolares con volumen y los consolida. Menos que el carbón pero va a ser mucho dinero.


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo generalmente las cosas que no cotizan, no las miro ::
> 
> Ahí se va a poder ganar mucho dinero si pasa los 3 dolares con volumen y los consolida. Menos que el carbón pero va a ser mucho dinero.



Como no va a cotizar....Sus cuentas no están mal pero el problema de AMD es que no tiene un modelo de negocio suficientemente solido como para generar flujos de caja operativos positivos (es lo mas grave de un negocio al margen de apalancarse en exceso). Si lo consiguen valdrán mucho mas pero viendo su historial soy bastante exceptico....


----------



## sinnombrex (26 Abr 2013)

AMD ha ganado la batalla a nvidia en los nuevos chips que llevaran las videoconsolas de proxima generacion playstation 4, creo que tambien la nueva xbox y otra importante (eran 3 marcas de las mas vendidas las que llevaran procesadores AMD).

Ademas van por delante de Intel respecto a los procesadores con graficas integradas, que son el futuro en tablets y ultrabooks.

Respecto a procesadores, los mejores siguen siendo intel, pero en la gama media-baja AMD tiene mejores productos a mejores precios.

Tarjetas graficas mas de lo mismo, tienen un precio rendimiento mejor a las nvidia les falta algo mas en el alto de gama, pero que tampoco es necesario porque seria para un mercado muy pequeño (no creo que haya muchas ventas de tarjetas graficas para el ambito gamer de mas 600 euros, que increiblemente si que se venden muchas de mas de 300).

Ahora mismo creo que la subida de AMD puede ser mas por lo poco que se espera de los nuevos procesadores de Intel que saldran a la venta en dos meses.


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> AMD ha ganado la batalla a nvidia en los nuevos chips que llevaran las videoconsolas de proxima generacion playstation 4, creo que tambien la nueva xbox y otra importante (eran 3 marcas de las mas vendidas las que llevaran procesadores AMD).
> 
> Ademas van por delante de Intel respecto a los procesadores con graficas integradas, que son el futuro en tablets y ultrabooks.
> 
> ...



Son la eterna promesa pero llevan años asi, no digo yo que no lo consigan pero a día de hoy el dinero que entra y sale de la empresa vía flujo de caja es de risa.Estos negocios son muy difíciles de predecir


----------



## Krim (26 Abr 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> AMD ha ganado la batalla a nvidia en los nuevos chips que llevaran las videoconsolas de proxima generacion playstation 4, creo que tambien la nueva xbox y otra importante (eran 3 marcas de las mas vendidas las que llevaran procesadores AMD).



La Xbox next, la Wii y la PS4 van a ser sistemas AMD. La PS4 es oficial, la Xbox es "el secreto peor guardado de la historia de la tecnología".



> Ademas van por delante de Intel respecto a los procesadores con graficas integradas, que son el futuro en tablets y ultrabooks.
> 
> Respecto a procesadores, los mejores siguen siendo intel, pero en la gama media-baja AMD tiene mejores productos a mejores precios.



Su gran problema es que van muy por detrás en cuanto a nodos, cortesía de Global Foundries, y que además firmaron un acuerdo delirante por el cual les están sajando a base de bien. Sus diseños no van muy por detrás de Intel, por lo que veo.



> Tarjetas graficas mas de lo mismo, tienen un precio rendimiento mejor a las nvidia les falta algo mas en el alto de gama, pero que tampoco es necesario porque seria para un mercado muy pequeño (no creo que haya muchas ventas de tarjetas graficas para el ambito gamer de mas 600 euros, que increiblemente si que se venden muchas de mas de 300).



Ahora mismo la situación AMD-NV es empate técnico. 



> Ahora mismo creo que la subida de AMD puede ser mas por lo poco que se espera de los nuevos procesadores de Intel que saldran a la venta en dos meses.



Pues no sé que decirte. De Haswell se espera bastante, al menos en el tema gráfico, y eso sí, si no cumple puede ser un bofetón de escándalo a Intel. Pero si cumple, el bofetón se lo lleva la competencia .

Los flujos de caja, etc:bla::bla:. Productos malos, flujos de caja malos. Productos buenos, flujos de caja buenos.


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2013)

Krim dijo:


> La Xbox next, la Wii y la PS4 van a ser sistemas AMD. La PS4 es oficial, la Xbox es "el secreto peor guardado de la historia de la tecnología".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro pero esa es la cuestión lleva ya muchos años con flujos de caja malos, esto no quiere decir que no puedan dar la vuelta a esa situación, por eso una empresa tecnológica es tan difícil de analizar (si os fijais suelo meter muy poquitas en mis análisis al margen de ibm y microsoft) Financieramente no tienen mucha deuda pero a día de hoy es un negocio que esta ko.


----------



## J-Z (26 Abr 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> AMD ha ganado la batalla a nvidia en los nuevos chips que llevaran las videoconsolas de proxima generacion playstation 4, creo que tambien la nueva xbox y otra importante (eran 3 marcas de las mas vendidas las que llevaran procesadores AMD).
> 
> Ademas van por delante de Intel respecto a los procesadores con graficas integradas, que son el futuro en tablets y ultrabooks.
> 
> ...



Que batalla si NVIDIA se retiró de la puja al tener unos márgenes de ganancias mínimos :XX:

Siguen siendo owneados por INTEL en micros y por NVIDIA en gráficas.


----------



## wetpiñata (26 Abr 2013)

Bruselas ve "coherente" que España retrase a 2016 la corrección del déficit al 3% - elEconomista.es

Y después de los deberes el petisuis...


----------



## J-Z (26 Abr 2013)

En 2016 será del 6 o 7 y le darán 2 años más si es que no ha petado todo ya.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Abr 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Así acaba la semana:
> eurusd al alza, eurjpy a la baja, oro al alza, *sp500 a la baja*, petróleo al alza.
> ::
> Guano en el dólar y en el euro y las materias primas las beneficiadas. :Aplauso:



mande?
.
.
.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Creo que los indicadores adelantados que ve Guindows son diferentes a los que veo yo, yo no veo mejoras, pero bueno igual es la falta de conocimiento y de humildad.



Guindows tiene indicadores con condensadores de flluzo.... :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2013)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


>


----------



## peseteuro (26 Abr 2013)

ui la Plata como tira para abajo


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Déjate de negratas :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Abr 2013)

un leoncillo, -1000 contratos a las 15:15


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Déjate de negratas :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



HAs empezad tu con los negratas, y además un infante negrata! :abajo:

Eso si, el balanceo de chtulhu mola bastante....


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


>









---------- Post added 26-abr-2013 at 17:48 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Hijo de ...:XX::XX::XX::XX:

¿de donde sacas esos gif?

ese tipo es un filón...


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ---------- Post added 26-abr-2013 at 17:48 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Déjate de negratas :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:









¿Dirección y numero de matrícula de esa torda? ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese lo creé yo a partir del video del anuncio de 100 montaditos.... :XX: 
Me hace muchísima gracia el jran Lorey Money )


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2013)

Os dejo, me voy a hacer unas series. Luego vengo a liarla ::


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ese lo creé yo a partir del video del anuncio de 100 montaditos.... :XX:
> Me hace muchísima gracia el jran Lorey Money )



Jo jo

Es loleante el tipo...









Spoiler


----------



## burbubolsa (26 Abr 2013)

DAX hoy:







Hay demasiado bacalao por aquí.

[YOUTUBE]alajE-WHh_8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Abr 2013)

KPN


----------



## Janus (26 Abr 2013)

En la plata y el oro así como en las empresas relacionadas con ellos .... no hay que estar largos. En las empresas bajistas se puede ir pero hay que asumir importantes márgenes de stop porque la volatilidad es elevada.

---------- Post added 26-abr-2013 at 18:46 ----------

Como enganchen varios resultados trimestrales en beneficios crecientes y con más ventas ...... lo suben de nuevo a veinte. 

Ignacio Martín obra la resurrección de Gamesa
Carmen Llorente26/04/2013 (06:00h)
Ignacio Martín, CEO de Gamesa
AA
Enviar1915 0
inShare
MenéameImprimir
Tras varios años en los infiernos, las acciones de Gamesa vuelven a brillar en la Bolsa española. Se han convertido en la apuesta más rentable de 2013 con una revalorización que suma ya el 76% en lo que va de ejercicio, frente a la subida del 2,2% que registra el Índice General de la Bolsa de Madrid. En un escenario hostil en el sector eólico, marcado por la caída de la demanda, el aumento de la competencia y una sobrecapacidad productiva, la multinacional vasca ha conseguido resurgir de las cenizas y volver a ganarse el favor de inversores y analistas, gracias a un nuevo plan estratégico para sacar a la empresa de los números rojos.

El 30 de octubre del pasado año, el presidente de Gamesa, Ignacio Martín, casi un recién llegado a la compañía, presentó el plan estratégico 2012-2015, en el que además de un severo reajuste -cierre de instalaciones, desinversiones y 1.800 despidos-, contemplaba nuevos planes de negocio y la promesa de la vuelta al crecimiento. El mensaje esperanzado del nuevo timonel, un ejecutivo desconocido para muchos en el mercado, fue recibido con gran interés por algunos analistas, quienes comenzaron a dar un primer voto de confianza al valor, sumido en una carrera bajista que le llevó a pasar de un máximo histórico de 33 euros en 2007 a cotizar a tan sólo un euro por acción en julio del año pasado. “Es un plan hecho desde el realismo y absolutamente necesario”, defendió entonces Martín para convencer al mercado.

En febrero, tras presentar unos resultados algo menos malos de lo temido en el parqué –aun así la compañía anunció pérdidas de 640 millones de euros en 2012-, el presidente de Gamesa ofreció en una conferencia con los analistas más datos de su plan para conseguir que la empresa vuelva a la senda de los beneficios. Con un nuevo discurso de promesas venideras, Martín, un ingeniero eléctrico que viene de la vicepresidencia de CIE Automotive –primer fabricante español de componentes para automóviles-, logró enamorar a buena parte de los oyentes y consiguió gestar el milagro de la multiplicacion de los panes y los peces. Las acciones comenzaron a subir como la espuma, ajenas a los problemas de sobreoferta en el sector eólico y de caída de la demanda en los países desarrollados por la debilidad económica. Dos meses después, este mismo lunes, Martín volvió a repetir sus buenos augurios para la empresa que dirige: “Hemos sabido reaccionar a tiempo y hemos puesto las bases para tener un futuro prometedor”, sentenciaba en la Junta General de Accionistas, al tiempo que provocaba una nueva oleada de adhesión de inversores a su causa. En la última semana, el valor se ha revalorizado un 11,4%.

“Hay dinero entrando en Gamesa, sobre todo extranjero. Los inversores están comprando el plan de futuro diseñado por la empresa”, afirma Rufino Gallego, director de Link Securities, quien considera que la expansión internacional en mercados emergentes juega a favor de la compañía. Aunque con sede en Zamudio (Vizcaya), esta empresa genera una escasa porción de su negocio en España –el 90% de sus ventas proviene del exterior, un 73% fuera de la Unión Europea-.

Un reajuste de años

Pero aunque diversificada globalmente, la compañía no ha podido escapar de la crisis que sacude al sector eólico de los últimos años, una industria con cada vez más competidores, especialmente tras la irrupción en el mercado de las empresas chinas, con precios más bajos y una sobrecapacidad productiva que se calcula en más del 60%, que han obligado a la compañía española a un continuo reajuste en los últimos ejercicios. Los primeros pasos en la reestructuración de la empresa para hacer frente a un escenario adverso fueron dados bajo la batuta de Jorge Clavet, pero la caída de resultados y las desavenencias con el principal accionista de la empresa eólica, la eléctrica Iberdrola -que controla el 19,61% del capital-, desencadenaron el cambio de timonel del grupo hace un año y la entrada a escena de Ignacio Martín, un hombre acostumbrado a capear con entornos difíciles en el sector de automoción.

El nuevo presidente se puso al día en el sector eólico y elaboró con su equipo directivo un nuevo plan estratégico, con cuatro pilares básicos: bajar costes para producir más barato y ser competitivos; redimensionar la compañía para adecuar su tamaño a una demanda menor; bajar deuda –muy controlada y que al concluir 2012 alcanzaba los 495 millones de euros, 2,5 veces su ebitda-; redefinir la expansión internacional del grupo, con una mayor apuesta por mercados emergentes como Latinoamérica y la India, con el 32% y el 12% de las ventas totales, respectivamente; y lanzar nuevos productos que supongan un menor coste de generación energética, así como apostar por los parques eólicos marinos. Gracias a este cóctel de medidas, la empresa espera volver a la senda de los beneficios este mismo año y convertirse en el referente mundial del sector en el horizonte de 2015.

Un creciente número de analistas ha ido modificando al alza sus valoraciones sobre Gamesa. Es el caso del Santander, que a principios de abril cambiaba su recomendación sobre la compañía eólica de “mantener” a “comprar”, con un precio objetivo de 3,70 euros por título, lo que supone todavía un potencial de revalorización de 26,7% -las acciones cerraron ayer a 2,92 euros-. La firma de inversión del banco justifica su nueva valoración en los “rápidos cambios” que está teniendo la compañía bajo la batuta de Martín y el convencimiento en que los objetivos marcados en el plan estratégico se cumplan.

Pero una parte de los analistas, aun confiando en el buen hacer de nuevo equipo directivo de Gamesa, estima que tras el rally alcista de los últimos meses el valor puede haber descontado buena parte del “futuro prometedor” anunciado por Martín. “Creemos que la apuesta de la compañía por primar la reducción del coste de producción de energía en sus productos es muy acertada, ya que es el único camino en el negocio eólico es ganar competitividad frente a otras fuentes de energía. Pero las perspectivas del sector siguen siendo muy inciertas”, afirma Laura Sampedro, analista de Link Securities.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Abr 2013)

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/b2cbc086-a72b-43fe-bca9-d595afb8aef1/04.26.2013-18.53.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/b2cbc086-a72b-43fe-bca9-d595afb8aef1/04.26.2013-18.53.png" width="1017" height="732" border="0" /></a>


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> <!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/b2cbc086-a72b-43fe-bca9-d595afb8aef1/04.26.2013-18.53.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/b2cbc086-a72b-43fe-bca9-d595afb8aef1/04.26.2013-18.53.png" width="1017" height="732" border="0" /></a>



Jajaja es usted un cachondo, porque vives a varios cientos de km si no te invitaba a unas cañas


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2013)

Con Sousa fuera de juego todo queda en familia

http://www.eleconomista.es/empresas...-Deloitte-sea-el-administrador-concursal.html


Ojo al dato Damm ya es el primer accionista de Pescanova


----------



## tarrito (26 Abr 2013)

@Piratón







:Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Os dejo, me voy a hacer unas series. Luego vengo a liarla ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Abr 2013)

Claca.... Manifiéstate!!!!

¿Ves lo Mismo que yo en 

*[Duro Felguera]*?







Esto es, ¿techazo y guano inminente?


----------



## ghkghk (26 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Claca.... Manifiéstate!!!!
> 
> ¿Ves lo Mismo que yo en
> 
> ...



Dios te oiga. Si la pillo en 4.2 o así me hago de oro en los próximos años... 

Pero me cuesta creerlo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## paulistano (26 Abr 2013)

Así que es viernes, no?


































::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Dios te oiga. Si la pillo en 4.2 o así me hago de oro en los próximos años...
> 
> Pero me cuesta creerlo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Cuente-cuente. 

Hay algo raro.... ese volumen anómalo es que se está tramando algo.Yo apuesto papertrader-like que es guano. PAra entrar habría que esperara la ruptura del triángulo, ver que hace, si hicese pulback, meterle luego contologordo :fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2013)

Como a partir de ahora sera obligatorio viajar en los trenes de ghkghk me lanzo a la aventura de buscar nuevos nichos de mercado

http://www.autogrill.com/group/profile.aspx?iis=1

No se exactamente todo lo que tienen pero controlan muchas marcas algunas de ellas dan servicio bajo monopolio u oligopolio en aeropuertos y trenes ahh y se me olvidaba son los dueños de gambrinus. Esta controlodompor la familia beneton


----------



## ghkghk (26 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cuente-cuente.
> 
> Hay algo raro.... ese volumen anómalo es que se está tramando algo.Yo apuesto papertrader-like que es guano. PAra entrar habría que esperara la ruptura del triángulo, ver que hace, si hicese pulback, meterle luego contologordo :fiufiu:



No, no. Lo que digo es que a 4 euros pillo 20.000 y les sacaria un pastizal. Esa empresa vale mucho mas que eso.

No puedo dar datos de insider porque no sé nada.



Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Dios te oiga. Si la pillo en 4.2 o así me hago de oro en los próximos años...
> 
> Pero me cuesta creerlo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Mira que la tienen ganas desde hace meses  Pero nada no les cae ni a tiros...Yo la tenia a 4,x


https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/MDF/financials

Capitalización de 860 mill y con una caja neta de 320 mill


----------



## Sin_Perdón (26 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En la plata y el oro así como en las empresas relacionadas con ellos .... no hay que estar largos. En las empresas bajistas se puede ir pero hay que asumir importantes márgenes de stop porque la volatilidad es elevada.





Que quieres decir con las empresas bajistas? y por que no hay que estar en oro o relacionados? Desarrolla un poco el tema. Si es por la volatilidad, ok, porque a largo plazo es alcista claramente IMHO.


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2013)

Ghkghk mire un complemento para sacar mayor productividad a sus trenes....al módico precio de 5 eu una cocacola y para los malvados especuladores un sabroso gintonic con pepino a 40

[YOUTUBE]FBpT2kI5epo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cuente-cuente.
> 
> Hay algo raro.... ese volumen anómalo es que se está tramando algo.Yo apuesto papertrader-like que es guano. PAra entrar habría que esperara la ruptura del triángulo, ver que hace, si hicese pulback, meterle luego contologordo :fiufiu:



Es guano puro y duro.

Las gacelillas pillando todo el papelón mientras se acercan al nivel de resistencia.

Esto es lo habitual.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ghkghk cuente con mis servicios para sus trenes....al módico precio de 5 eu os daré una cocacola y para los malvados especuladores un sabroso gintonic con pepino a 40
> 
> [YOUTUBE]FBpT2kI5epo[/YOUTUBE]



Precios lonchafinistas por lo que veo...

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Precios lonchafinistas por lo que v...eo...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Naaa calderilla, para la experiencia que transmiten es baratoAdemás todo ello aderezado con azafat@s de buen ver


----------



## Janus (26 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Claca.... Manifiéstate!!!!
> 
> ¿Ves lo Mismo que yo en
> 
> ...



Tienes que dejar de mirar acciones de regional ::


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2013)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autogrill

Lo que no entiendo como aun no se han metido en China


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Tienes que dejar de mirar acciones de regional ::



Ahhh es que _PRS _juega en *champion lí* :: :::: ::

:XX:


----------



## Janus (26 Abr 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Que quieres decir con las empresas bajistas? y por que no hay que estar en oro o relacionados? Desarrolla un poco el tema. Si es por la volatilidad, ok, porque a largo plazo es alcista claramente IMHO.



Todas las empresas relacionadas con esos metales están cayendo a saco. Cayeron antes y después han recuperado muy poquito para comenzar nuevamente a caer. Está claro y tienen los target aún bastante más abajo. Si se está ahí tiene que ser en el short side.


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahhh es que _PRS _juega en *champion lí* :: :::: ::
> 
> :XX:



Estan en la champion liiii de la informacionn

[YOUTUBE]YLd_wVBq7wc[/YOUTUBE]


Al menos duro no esta en quiebra técnica como prisa, el día que el botas se canse la hunde


----------



## Janus (26 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahhh es que _PRS _juega en *champion lí* :: :::: ::
> 
> :XX:



Hombre de poca fe y con la barriga llena de grob.

No puedes ganar en bolsa si no eres capaz de ver el pelotazo que se va a pegar en Prisa en el momento que muevan 800 millones desde la deuda hasta el equity. Eso es multiplicar por 8.

No te preocupes que tu falta de fe quedará en evidencia y yo te lo cantaré 

Ojo: me lo está diciendo tú que andabas picoteando con PCX días antes de su quiebra.:


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Abr 2013)

LOL!!!! Touché!

Totally Guybrush










Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahhh es que _PRS _juega en *champion lí* :: :::: ::
> 
> :XX:


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2013)

jojojojo


http://geografiainfinita.wordpress....a-si-las-comunidades-autonomas-fueran-paises/


Mirar el mapa...Andalucia tiene la misma tasa de paro que la franja de gaza:


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2013)

Siguiendo los pasos de la república de Weimar


http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2013/01/22/economia/1358854752.html


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hombre de poca fe y con la barriga llena de grob.
> 
> No puedes ganar en bolsa si no eres capaz de ver el pelotazo que se va a pegar en Prisa en el momento que muevan 800 millones desde la deuda hasta el equity. Eso es multiplicar por 8.
> 
> ...



no te piques onvreeeeee, que ahí íbamos de la mano


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Siguiendo los pasos de la república de Weimar
> 
> 
> ¿Cuánto son seis millones de parados? España, como en tiempos de la Gran Depresión | elmundo.es



El reventón está asegurado :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> no te piques onvreeeeee, que ahí íbamos de la mano



Hasta que no coqueteas con la quiebra no eres un Tladel lisensiao...Mira PVA pero bueno a mi favor dire que se la colaron a medio planeta y veremos como termina Damm en todo este río revuelto


----------



## Janus (26 Abr 2013)

Qué bonito lo está haciendo Basic Energy Services, sobre todo en la pauta de volumen. Pero da miedo porque es muy elástico y si el SP, que está en techo o cerca de él, estornuda un día .... te llevan el 10% de apertura.

---------- Post added 26-abr-2013 at 21:23 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> no te piques onvreeeeee, que ahí íbamos de la mano



Yo ya sé que a tí te gusta la carne y el pescado ::

Nos veremos en más batallas y espero que sea para ganar y que te fijes para cuando me baje del tren en marcha 

Estoy en pleno análisis de algunas perlas que ya les contaré.

Por cierto, algún valor del IBEX 35 está que revienta a nivel corporativo y van a montar la de San Quintín.

Algún otro valor del mismo sector pero no_IBEX35 .... están vendiendo su deuda en Londres con descuentos de hasta el 80%. Van a reventar todos de golpe.

---------- Post added 26-abr-2013 at 21:29 ----------

Para trading rápido, los 90 SP son viables.


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2013)

Buena película para esta noche

Vertige Online Ver Vertige peliculas21.biz


----------



## paulistano (26 Abr 2013)

Un amiguete que está algo zumbado....con deciros que se ha ido a vivir a Alemania....con lo bien que se vive en España!!

Pues eso, me recomienda esta peli...es alemana....DIE TUR---THE DOOR--LA PUERTA

La puerta (2009) - FilmAffinity

POr si os aburrís el finde.

Saludos


----------



## Janus (26 Abr 2013)

AMD tiene pinta de querer corregir un pedazo. Amenazó con subida fuerte hace un rato y con volumen pero se viene atrás al final de la sesión. Puede ser un enganchón de gacelos.


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2013)

Como veis Imtech y Tata??Los de bestinver las acaban de fichar

https://www.unience.com/product/AEX/IM/financials


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2013)

Janus esta es de las que te gustan y además financieramente están genial


[YOUTUBE]J8Q0WMBY6ww[/YOUTUBE]

Se dedican al agua,solar,construcción y reciclaje


----------



## EL_LIMITE (26 Abr 2013)

¿Cómo veis Microsoft Corp?, parece que en cuanto descanse un poco ( si es que finalmente lo hace) , ya que esta muy sobrecomprado, puede tirar hacia arriba de nuevo. Un descanso sobre los 30.55 ayudaría para ir a buscar luego los 33, con lo cual sería en torno a un 7 u 8%. Ojo si no se van los índices americanos a la mierda antes.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Abr 2013)

bueno desalmadas gacelillas que pasen un buen finde , disfrutad antes de la llegada del apocalipsis de amor 

los gringos estan confirmando el techo , pronto se desatara la madre de todos los mercados bajistas :no:


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2013)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis Microsoft Corp?, parece que en cuanto descanse un poco ( si es que finalmente lo hace) , ya que esta muy sobrecomprado, puede tirar hacia arriba de nuevo. Un descanso sobre los 30.55 ayudaría para ir a buscar luego los 33, con lo cual sería en torno a un 7 u 8%. Ojo si no se van los índices americanos a la mierda antes.



Yo les veo bastante bien aunque no es una empresa donde vayas a duplicar el dinero mas que nada por su capitalización. Tienen mas de 50000 mill de caja neta.


https://www.unience.com/product/NSM/MSFT/financials


----------



## EL_LIMITE (26 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo les veo bastante bien aunque no es una empresa donde vamos a duplicar el dinero mas que nada por su capitalización. Tienen mas de 50000 mill de caja neta.
> 
> 
> https://www.unience.com/product/NSM/MSFT/financials



Joder Ponzi, eres un monstruo, de donde sacas esas empresas, a este paso te fichan los de Bestinver a ti. Imtech es efectivamente de las de Janus, tiene pinta de pegar un petardazo en cualquier momento si es que están acumulando realmente aunque yo creo que no. La otra Tata, yo la veo un pelín mejor, pero en mi supermodo gacela la esperaría un poco más abajo.


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2013)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Joder Ponzi, eres un monstruo, de donde sacas esas empresas, a este paso te fichan los de Bestinver a ti. Imtech es efectivamente de las de Janus, tiene pinta de pegar un petardazo en cualquier momento si es que están acumulando realmente aunque yo creo que no. La otra Tata, yo la veo un pelín mejor, pero en mi supermodo gacela la esperaría un poco más abajo.



Normalmente las saco a pelo rastreando los índices pero estas dos concretamente (imtech y tata) son cortesía de Bestinver, las he visto en su ultimo informe y me han llamado la atención, sobre todo imtech


----------



## Janus (27 Abr 2013)

Vaya paquete la película del Bertok.

Necesito algo de adrenalina en vena .... [YOUTUBE]oqD7i6tVzu0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Abr 2013)

Sodomización en 30 seg. (o como Pandoro se pone las botas)

<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/B8cN586JUR8?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/B8cN586JUR8?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## egarenc (27 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vaya paquete la película del Bertok.
> 
> Necesito algo de adrenalina en vena .... [YOUTUBE]oqD7i6tVzu0[/YOUTUBE]



que recuerdos Pont Aeri, de ser uno de los locales con más pijos por metro cuadrado en esta mi ciudad, pasó a ser el local con más pastilleros por cm cuadrado de toda España. Y esto en un pispas. Un amigo que trabajaba allí me explicaba historietas divertidas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Abr 2013)

Sorayita....:ouch:
Esto no es una subida de impuestos, solo es una “novedad tributaria”


----------



## egarenc (27 Abr 2013)




----------



## ponzi (27 Abr 2013)

Os van a meter los cables de telefónica prom el cuerpo Nadie escapara al hombre hiperconectado


http://www.eleconomista.es/intersti...iperconectados-el-futuro-que-nos-espera-.html


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Abr 2013)

Ese vídeo ganaría con una señorita operando en top less 8:



Pepitoria dijo:


> Sodomización en 30 seg. (o como Pandoro se pone las botas)
> 
> <object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/B8cN586JUR8?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/B8cN586JUR8?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## ponzi (27 Abr 2013)

Alguien sabe alguna empresa cotizada al margen de 3M que se dedique a fabricar tapones para los oidos...

http://www.protectoresparalosoidos.es/index.html

También a raíz de un post de atman sobre los aislantes para paredes estoy buscando cotizadas que se dediquen fabricar planchas o materiales aislantes para los muros...Viendo lo bien que se vive en las grandes ciudades creo q todos estos negocios tienen un potencial exponencial


http://www.hagaloustedmismo.cl/comp...iques-y-tableros/283/aislamiento-termico.html

o

http://www.todoexpertos.com/categor...omo-aislar-paredes-interiores-de-una-vivienda


----------



## locojaen (27 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> También a raíz de un post de atman sobre los aislantes para paredes estoy buscando cotizadas que se dediquen fabricar planchas o materiales aislantes para los muros...Viendo lo bien que se vive en las grandes ciudades creo q todos estos negocios tienen un potencial exponencial



El Grupo Uralita... Bolsa de Madrid - Ficha de URALITA, S.A.


----------



## ponzi (27 Abr 2013)

locojaen dijo:


> El Grupo Uralita... Bolsa de Madrid - Ficha de URALITA, S.A.



Esos no hacían placas con amianto???Yo me refiero a placas aislantes o espumas que introducidas en los muros sirvan como aislante térmico y sonoro


----------



## tarrito (27 Abr 2013)

[YOUTUBE]h3OWSEXw0RI[/YOUTUBE]

:baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Abr 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]h3OWSEXw0RI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> :baba:



Who's that girl?

Y lo más importante.... ¿¿¿¿¿¿que hacia usted buscando tias buenorras en la red?????????


----------



## tarrito (27 Abr 2013)

eeehhhh eehhhhhhhh!!!! 1 respect :no:

estaba buscando "daytrading"

a la próxima no lo comparto y me la quedo para mí solito 


::


:XX:


Edito: Ahí la tiene "Dina Atallah" :X


----------



## egarenc (27 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Alguien sabe alguna empresa cotizada al margen de 3M que se dedique a fabricar tapones para los oidos...
> 
> Tapones y Proteccion para los oidos



Howard Leight creo que es la principal competencia en protección auditiva, aunque desconozco si es cotizada. De todas formas, como 3M nada.

---------- Post added 27-abr-2013 at 14:43 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> También a raíz de un post de atman sobre los aislantes para paredes estoy buscando cotizadas que se dediquen fabricar planchas o materiales aislantes para los muros...Viendo lo bien que se vive en las grandes ciudades creo q todos estos negocios tienen un potencial exponencial



creo que estos te pueden servir: knauf, usg, ursa, rockwool, isover, rockfon. Desconozco si son cotizadas, si encuentras algo interesante informa!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Abr 2013)

En el minuto 1:12 está con pandoro....

[YOUTUBE]XucS2yFJxaE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## egarenc (27 Abr 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Howard Leight creo que es la principal competencia en protección auditiva, aunque desconozco si es cotizada. De todas formas, como 3M nada.
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-abr-2013 at 14:43 ----------
> 
> ...





Por cierto, Ponzi, ya que estamos en plan preventivo:
Cuando puedas le echas un vistazo a las cifras de esta, lider mundial y acabando con la competencia via compra. Gracias!

Share price | Ansell.com


----------



## tarrito (27 Abr 2013)

joer ahora sí que he acabado de entender lo del "análisis por fundamentales" ... y no cuando nos analiza Ponzi una empresa 

[YOUTUBE]kpMJEBMUWo4[/YOUTUBE]


1. Respect al Sr Ponzi

2. @Piratón: Ahora sí solo iba buscando Jembra


----------



## Janus (27 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En el minuto 1:12 está con pandoro....
> 
> [YOUTUBE]XucS2yFJxaE[/YOUTUBE]



Ya llegó el gallo que manda!!!!, levántense!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

tututututu fififififififif,


----------



## locojaen (27 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Esos no hacían placas con amianto???Yo me refiero a placas aislantes o espumas que introducidas en los muros sirvan como aislante térmico y sonoro





egarenc dijo:


> Howard Leight creo que es la principal competencia en protección auditiva, aunque desconozco si es cotizada. De todas formas, como 3M nada.
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-abr-2013 at 14:43 ----------
> 
> ...




Ursa y Pladur pertenecen al grupo Uralita.
Uralita

Despues tienes Isover (cristalera española) que pertenece a la todo poderosa Saint-Gobain
Saint-Gobain | Stock information 

Y Rockwool que cotiza por el norte... (Rockfon es la marca de techos de Rockwool)
Share :: ROCKWOOL International A/S


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Abr 2013)

Downloaded @PB @1MBs

Tonite showing


----------



## wetpiñata (27 Abr 2013)

Habemus gobierno italiano...


----------



## ponzi (27 Abr 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> joer ahora sí que he acabado de entender lo del "análisis por fundamentales" ... y no cuando nos analiza Ponzi una empresa
> 
> [YOUTUBE]kpMJEBMUWo4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Menuda estafa piramidal....en la presentacion salian tres mozas de buen ver y al final en todo el video solo veo una


----------



## ponzi (27 Abr 2013)

locojaen dijo:


> Ursa y Pladur pertenecen al grupo Uralita.
> Uralita
> 
> Despues tienes Isover (cristalera española) que pertenece a la todo poderosa Saint-Gobain
> ...



Apuntadas para analizar


----------



## ponzi (27 Abr 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Por cierto, Ponzi, ya que estamos en plan preventivo:
> Cuando puedas le echas un vistazo a las cifras de esta, lider mundial y acabando con la competencia via compra. Gracias!
> 
> Share price | Ansell.com



Ok apuntada


----------



## tarrito (27 Abr 2013)

las quejas a mi representante, gracias


----------



## ponzi (27 Abr 2013)

http://www.ansell.es/

Es un sector que no controlo nada pero bueno analizando un poco por encima las cuentas parece que el balance esta bastante saneado y sus margenes no estan mal, eso si no cotiza barata pero no la perderia de vista.Lo que me ha llamado la atencion es que tengan bemoles para hacer la competencia a durex y control con los preservativos.


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/financials.asp?ticker=ANN:AU


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Abr 2013)

Acabo de reportarle por sus palabras. Enjoy your ban! ::



Monlovi dijo:


> eeehhhh eehhhhhhhh!!!! 1 respect :no:
> 
> estaba buscando "daytrading"
> 
> ...


----------



## tarrito (27 Abr 2013)

@R3v3nANT









esto de "quejarse" sirve 1 vez!
al próximo les remito al primo fuertecito de Pandoro :no:


----------



## bertok (27 Abr 2013)

---------- Post added 27-abr-2013 at 21:29 ----------



---------- Post added 27-abr-2013 at 21:31 ----------




Monlovi dijo:


> las quejas a mi representante, gracias


----------



## sinnombrex (28 Abr 2013)

Queria pedir consejo sobre broker para novato, mi operativa sera basicamente compra-venta de acciones, estoy bastante mas interesado en mercados internacionales aunque no descarto alguna compra en el mercado nacional.
No hare muchas compra ventas al mes, empezare muy poco a poco, quizas con una compra venta a la semana que seguro que con el tiempo seran mas.

Por ahora utilizo ING y las comisiones me parecen bastante grandes, ademas del gran problema que no te deja poner Stops en mercados internacionales y en la situacion que esta ahora el SP da un poco de miedo.

No estoy interesado en CFDs, ni materias primas, ni divisas (aunque no me importaria tener una parte pequeña de cartera en dolares para comprar en el USA).

He sondeado el mercado y veo estas opciones:

Bankinter: lo veo muy bien para novatos y precios bastante buenos

Renta 4: creo que es el que mas me convence para mi operativa, aunque no el mas barato.

ClickTrade: Lo veo el mas barato con diferencia, pero no se si es por eso, que me da inseguridad. Que seguridad os da meter dinero en un broker asi. 
* Aprovecho para preguntar, si el dinero en un broker que no se ha materializado en compra de acciones, ¿esta garantizado por el fondo de garantia de depositos?

IGmarkets: tiene pinta de estar muy bien con tarifas competitivas, pero creo que es para gente mas avanzada

Interactive brokers: Mas de lo mismo, muy avanzado. Este ademas me da la duda de si se tendria que declarar el dinero que se saca del pais o si no seria necesario. En principio esta descartado a no ser que me digais que vale mucho la pena.

SelfBank: No se si lo miro mal, pero para mercados internacionales me parece muy caro, mas que ING (0.35% sobre lo invertido frente 0.25% de ing).

Cual pensais que se puede adaptar mas a mi, y que tenga un poco de calidad. Por precio diria que ClickTrade, pero no he visto que nadie haya comentado que lo utilice y prefiero algo mas seguro o de mas calidad aunque haya que pagar algo mas.


----------



## Janus (28 Abr 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Queria pedir consejo sobre broker para novato, mi operativa sera basicamente compra-venta de acciones, estoy bastante mas interesado en mercados internacionales aunque no descarto alguna compra en el mercado nacional.
> No hare muchas compra ventas al mes, empezare muy poco a poco, quizas con una compra venta a la semana que seguro que con el tiempo seran mas.
> 
> Por ahora utilizo ING y las comisiones me parecen bastante grandes, ademas del gran problema que no te deja poner Stops en mercados internacionales y en la situacion que esta ahora el SP da un poco de miedo.
> ...




IG Markets es muy sencillo en el uso. IB es muy buen broker, en el pasado le he utilizado bastante pero ahora con IG Markets me es suficiente.

ING Direct es sumamente caro y solo lo utilizaría para posiciones long and hold porque con el paso de los años te ahorras mucha pasta en comisiones de custodia etc.... Esto no lo podrías hacer con IG porque al ser apalancado te fundirían en comisiones de intereses sobre el préstamo.


----------



## sinnombrex (28 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> IG Markets es muy sencillo en el uso. IB es muy buen broker, en el pasado le he utilizado bastante pero ahora con IG Markets me es suficiente.
> 
> ING Direct es sumamente caro y solo lo utilizaría para posiciones long and hold porque con el paso de los años te ahorras mucha pasta en comisiones de custodia etc.... Esto no lo podrías hacer con IG porque al ser apalancado te fundirían en comisiones de intereses sobre el préstamo.



Gracias por tu respuesta Janus.

Lo de IG de ir apalancado en principio lo descarto, me parece arriesgado para mi perfil de novato (aunque me considero moderado en mis inversiones, pero tengo intenciones de convertir gran parte de mi cash en acciones).

Algunas seran a largo plazo, otras inversiones seran a corto (estas solo probare si me salen bien, sino solo ire a medio y largo plazo).


----------



## ponzi (28 Abr 2013)

Acabo de encontrar la empresa mas grande del mundooo


http://www.huffingtonpost.es/2013/0...-internacionales_n_3153787.html#slide=2378285


...El inem español...


Para no perder la perspectiva pongamos las cifras en contexto.


-Telefónica son 273.000 empleados....pues si os parece pequeño el imperio de la teleco ....El inem es 22 veces Telefonica.

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=TEF:SM


-Apple 72.800 empleados...el inem son 85 veces Apple


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=AAPL


----------



## ponzi (28 Abr 2013)

Anda si tenemos una secretaria general de inmigración....

http://extranjeros.empleo.gob.es/es/Estadisticas/


Ojo al dato a nivel oficial superan los 5.000.000 pero si vais a las estadísticas sobre matriculaciones universitarias y estudios no universitarios os daréis cuenta que esas cifras tienen que estar suavizadas, yo creo que los datos reales deben rondar los 7-8 mill. Por % los extranjeros que mas podemos ver en nuestras fronteras son de Marruecos,Rumania y Ecuador. Alguien me puede explicar que pasa en Cataluña?22% de toda la inmigración española esta allí.


-Como en España todo lo hacemos a lo grande a veces perdemos la perspectiva de las cifras:


Todo carrefour son 364.969 empleados ...pues bien si suponemos que la cifra de inmigrantes asciende a 7 mill necesitaríamos 19 carrefour para darles trabajo a todos

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=CA:FP

Otra....Todos los empleados del señor Adelson en las vegas son 46.000....para dar trabajo a 7 mill necesitaríamos 152 empresas como la de adelson(todo el holding al completo)

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=LVS


Aquí hay algo que funciona mal como podemos ser el "país desarrollado" con mas paro del mundo y a la vez tener 7 mill de inmigrantes y no paran de venir mas pero es que lo grave no es la cifra si no la evolución, la tendencia no para de crecer sobre todo los datos de matriculaciones en centros educativos que para mi son las cifras mas representativas del posible censo real de inmigrantes.
No se donde vamos a conseguir tantas multinacionales para todo el trabajo que hace falta


----------



## bertok (28 Abr 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta Janus.
> 
> Lo de IG de ir apalancado en principio lo descarto, me parece arriesgado para mi perfil de novato (aunque me considero moderado en mis inversiones, pero tengo intenciones de convertir gran parte de mi cash en acciones).
> 
> Algunas seran a largo plazo, otras inversiones seran a corto (estas solo probare si me salen bien, sino solo ire a medio y largo plazo).



Las de largo plazo, ING Direct es tu hamijo por la ausencia de comisiones de custodia.

Las de corto plazo, si las cuantías a invertir son bajas, ING Direct también es una opción válida.

---------- Post added 28-abr-2013 at 11:24 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Anda si tenemos una secretaria general de inmigración....
> 
> Secretaría General de Inmigración y Emigración. Portal de la Inmigración
> 
> ...



España tiene tamaño económico suficiente para que vivan con dignidad unos 38 millones de personas.

Sobran 8 millones de personas ...... los terminarán sacando a hostias.

Al tiempo.


----------



## bertok (28 Abr 2013)

Buenas tardes y tal. Poneos los pañales antes de escuchar el audio

Desconcierto de Ministros - Economía Directa 27-04-2013 en mp3 (27/04 a las 18:50:36) 58:39 1989986 - iVoox


----------



## juanfer (28 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> España tiene tamaño económico suficiente para que vivan con dignidad unos 38 millones de personas.
> 
> Sobran 8 millones de personas ...... los terminarán sacando a hostias.
> 
> Al tiempo.



Nos sacaran, los nuevos Españoles no se van a ir y estan mejor adaptados a vivir con poco dinero.


----------



## bertok (28 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Nos sacaran, los nuevos Españoles no se van a ir y estan mejor adaptados a vivir con poco dinero.



En la regresión a 4 décadas atrás, sólo los más fuertes y adaptables al nuevo medio serán capaces de sobrevivir.

Una especie de mad max low profile, pero superviviencia pura y dura al fin y al cabo.

Hay que estar dispuestos a hacer y enfrentarse a lo que sea.


----------



## ponzi (28 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Las de largo plazo, ING Direct es tu hamijo por la ausencia de comisiones de custodia.
> 
> Las de corto plazo, si las cuantías a invertir son bajas, ING Direct también es una opción válida.
> 
> ...



Te has dejado 1 millon por el camino , supongo que seran las Katy perry's venezolanas preseleccionadas en la frontera
para los foreros mas veteranos

http://www.alertadigital.com/2012/0...mos-47-212-990-de-habitantes-segun-el-padron/






juanfer dijo:


> Nos sacaran, los nuevos Españoles no se van a ir y estan mejor adaptados a vivir con poco dinero.



Estoy de acuerdo contigo,muchos no os hacéis una idea de lo que estamos hablando.Algún que otro millon está oculto bajo la lupa del INE ya sea porque no están empadronados, porque ya son españoles o simplemente porque son ilegales, la cifra real debe rondar los 8 mill.






bertok dijo:


> En la regresión a 4 décadas atrás, sólo los más fuertes y adaptables al nuevo medio serán capaces de sobrevivir.
> 
> Una especie de mad max low profile, pero superviviencia pura y dura al fin y al cabo.
> 
> Hay que estar dispuestos a hacer y enfrentarse a lo que sea.





jajajaja nunca subestimes a quien tienes enfrente, si algún día pasa algo los que saldremos de aquí a hostias seremos nosotros.El dia que nos toque defendernos nuestro ejercito estara compuesto por viejunos ladrilleros y el suyo por jovenes de 1,8-1,9 entrenados en el arte de los puños.Si alguien quiere saber de que estamos hablando que un día se pase por una discoteca de dominicanos, veréis como se las gastan nuestros amigos.Y ojo no hablo desde una perspectiva racista ni mucho menos de hecho creo que determinadas nacionalidades son mas amistosas que otras pero así mismo hay muchos otros que vienen de zonas prácticamente de guerra. Sin tardar mucho la población superara los 50 mill de habitantes y si no al tiempo, solo tenéis que ver la evolución del sistema educativo así como quien recibe ayudas en los centros sociales, las cifras son para echarse a temblar.


----------



## ponzi (28 Abr 2013)

.............


----------



## atman (28 Abr 2013)

Janus, habló de Linked-in ahora mismo podría ser un buen momento de intentar cortos sin mucho riesgo.

Otra que está pidiendo cortos es Priceline [PCLN]


----------



## ponzi (28 Abr 2013)

atman dijo:


> Janus, habló de Linked-in ahora mismo podría ser un buen momento de intentar cortos sin mucho riesgo.
> 
> Otra que está pidiendo cortos es Priceline [PCLN]



ya que estas por aquí y la bolsa esta cerrada para no trollear el hilo en horas de máxima actividad....El otro día hablaste sobre los aislantes térmicos y acústicos ¿Que es mejor las placas o la espuma?


----------



## bertok (28 Abr 2013)

You choose

a) Using my boobies ::::::

[YOUTUBE]w9TX2Ku0c9k[/YOUTUBE]

or

b) Massive boobs

[YOUTUBE]TUEkwrK9R3M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## atman (28 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> ya que estas por aquí y la bolsa esta cerrada para no trollear el hilo en horas de máxima actividad....El otro día hablaste sobre los aislantes térmicos y acústicos ¿Que es mejor las placas o la espuma?



Creo que ya dije que pedimos dos opiniones distintas y ambos nos recomendaron las placas exteriores. Cuando habla usted de espuma supongo que se refiere a rellenar las cámaras con ella, esa solución es peor, primero al poner la placa por fuera añade a lo que ya tiene una protección adicional. Mientras que si rellena las cámaras sustituye un nivel de protección por otro. Segundo, las cámaras suelen tener restos de escombros, tuberías, etc, que dificultan su relleno. Tercero, probablemente el mayor argumento, es que muchos edificios sacan el solado de cada planta hasta el exterior de la fachada, al rellenar con espuma aisla las cámaras, pero sigue dejando ese solado como un punto "vivo" por el que se transmite todo. Normalmente en el suelo no se nota, porque tenemos parquet flotante o similares, pero en los techos sí se puede notar y pueden salir manchas de moho en las esquinas. Con las placas, el aislamiento es continuo en toda la superficie.







Si usted se refiere a aplicar la espuma proyectada sobre la fachada... no sé si eso se hace así exactamente, pero si existe, ni idea de si es mejor o no.

Cuando empezamos a mirar el tema, nuestra idea era hacer una fachada ventilada. Pero nos lo desaconsejaron.


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Abr 2013)

la 3) te pega con esas tetas y te mata


----------



## pollastre (28 Abr 2013)

Sí señor, a eso lo llamo yo autocontrol en situaciones adversas ::::

En serio, qué tío más malo. Opera como si estuviera jugando al Counter Strike y le acabasen de matar... pésimo. 




Pepitoria dijo:


> Sodomización en 30 seg. (o como Pandoro se pone las botas)
> 
> <object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/B8cN586JUR8?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/B8cN586JUR8?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## ponzi (28 Abr 2013)

atman dijo:


> Creo que ya dije que pedimos dos opiniones distintas y ambos nos recomendaron las placas exteriores. Cuando habla usted de espuma supongo que se refiere a rellenar las cámaras con ella, esa solución es peor, primero al poner la placa por fuera añade a lo que ya tiene una protección adicional. Mientras que si rellena las cámaras sustituye un nivel de protección por otro. Segundo, las cámaras suelen tener restos de escombros, tuberías, etc, que dificultan su relleno. Tercero, probablemente el mayor argumento, es que muchos edificios sacan el solado de cada planta hasta el exterior de la fachada, al rellenar con espuma aisla las cámaras, pero sigue dejando ese solado como un punto "vivo" por el que se transmite todo. Normalmente en el suelo no se nota, porque tenemos parquet flotante o similares, pero en los techos sí se puede notar y pueden salir manchas de moho en las esquinas. Con las placas, el aislamiento es continuo en toda la superficie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi idea es aislar una de las paredes internas del piso concretamente la que divide mi edificio con el de al lado es decir tengo una cámara en mitad.Tengo dos opciones meto espuma o pongo placas y si al final me decido por las placas puedo utilizar la cámara o poner una falsa pared y meter ahí la placa . Muchas gracias


----------



## atman (28 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Mi idea es aislar una de las paredes internas del piso no la fachada.Aun así creo que al igual q con la fachada las placas pueden ser unas mejor opción. Muchas gracias



Quiere usted decir añadir una capa al tabique, no rellenar una cámara ¿correcto? Si es así, acuérdese de pensar si va a necesitar clavar algo en ese tabique...


----------



## ponzi (28 Abr 2013)

atman dijo:


> Quiere usted decir añadir una capa al tabique, no rellenar una cámara ¿correcto? Si es así, acuérdese de pensar si va a necesitar clavar algo en ese tabique...



En principio mi idea es mas bien usar la cámara ya existente para poner un aislante acustico y termico XXI  ...Si pongo un tabique falso ya no solo es que tenga mas difícil clavar nada es que me quito metros de espacio.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Abr 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Sí señor, a eso lo llamo yo autocontrol en situaciones adversas ::::
> 
> En serio, qué tío más malo. Opera como si estuviera jugando al Counter Strike y le acabasen de matar... pésimo.



No todos tienen mesas de vidrio que se rompen al primer puñetacín para descargar su ira..... ::


----------



## Hinel (28 Abr 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Sí señor, a eso lo llamo yo autocontrol en situaciones adversas ::::
> 
> En serio, qué tío más malo. Opera como si estuviera jugando al Counter Strike y le acabasen de matar... pésimo.



Llevas razón. Quizás con esa vela su posición entrase en pérdidas... quizás de... 1000$? O quizás menos. O quizás el video sea...
Esa reacción, ante una situación, relativamente frecuente,no es normal. Y el safety en 15'92 no lo tenía puesto y ademas, si está en el mercado con posiciones abiertas para el día, que demonios hace grabándose? Probablemente estamos ante un video trucado.


----------



## atman (28 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> En principio mi idea es mas bien usar la cámara ya existente para poner un aislante acustico y termico XXI  ...Si pongo un tabique falso ya no solo es que tenga mas difícil clavar nada es que me quito metros de espacio.



En ese caso, mejor espuma o porexpan en bolitas. Si no, para poner las placas, tiene que picar la pared entera... de la otra forma, le hacen unos pocos agujeros y listo. Aunque como ya dije, tambien dependerá de lo limpia que esté esa cámara, claro.


----------



## locojaen (28 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> En principio mi idea es mas bien usar la cámara ya existente para poner un aislante acustico y termico XXI  ...Si pongo un tabique falso ya no solo es que tenga mas difícil clavar nada es que me quito metros de espacio.



Si ya dispones de algún material en la cámara, acústicamente no aumentara el aislamiento por cambiar el relleno.
El aislamiento acústico en un sistema multicapa responde a una analogía mecánica masa+muelle, en estos casos el material de relleno de cámara es un mero medio absorbente para evitar las resonancias internas, pero no aportan mejores propiedades al sistema base.
O decirlo así si dispones de un lleno de lana mineral de 30mm, cambiar ese relleno por otra lana de 100mm mejorara el aislamiento térmico, pero no el acústico, pues la funcion es la misma par uno que para el otro.
Si necesitas mejorar el aislamieto del muro medianero tendrás que trasdosarlo por el interior con un sistema de espuma aglomerada + PYL o bien con perfilaría más PYL...


----------



## ponzi (28 Abr 2013)

atman dijo:


> En ese caso, mejor espuma o porexpan en bolitas. Si no, para poner las placas, tiene que picar la pared entera... de la otra forma, le hacen unos pocos agujeros y listo. Aunque como ya dije, tambien dependerá de lo limpia que esté esa cámara, claro.



Las placas me salen por 1000 eu con obra incluida (unos 10 metros de superficie).. La camara supongo que tendra algo de yeso viejo, es una construccion de hace 40 años.Que es mejor como aislante acustico el porexpan o la espuma?No conocía estos productos hasta que los menciono


----------



## ponzi (28 Abr 2013)

locojaen dijo:


> Si ya dispones de algún material en la cámara, acústicamente no aumentara el aislamiento por cambiar el relleno.
> El aislamiento acústico en un sistema multicapa responde a una analogía mecánica masa+muelle, en estos casos el material de relleno de cámara es un mero medio absorbente para evitar las resonancias internas, pero no aportan mejores propiedades al sistema base.
> O decirlo así si dispones de un lleno de lana mineral de 30mm, cambiar ese relleno por otra lana de 100mm mejorara el aislamiento térmico, pero no el acústico, pues la funcion es la misma par uno que para el otro.
> Si necesitas mejorar el aislamieto del muro medianero tendrás que trasdosarlo por el interior con un sistema de espuma aglomerada + PYL o bien con perfilaría más PYL...



Al hacer las rozas para poner la instalación eléctrica solo vi aire, tendré una cámara como de 10 cm.


----------



## locojaen (28 Abr 2013)

Al no tener material absorbente en la cámara estarás perdiendo un parte de rendimiento del sistema que tienes; al colocarlo mejorarás algo, porque reduces la merma pero no sera un mejora rentable, pues no añades aislamiento sino que reduces perdida.
Una pérdida que ha aumentado con esas rozas...

E aislamiento acústico se fundamenta en la ley de masas, más masa (más kilos) = más aislamiento. Por eso el mejor aislante acústico es el plomo, densidad muy alta, gran flexibilidad.

Las espumas y fibras no son aislantes acústicos por sí mismos, porque no tienen masa. El porexpan menos todavía, que tiene menos masa.


----------



## ponzi (28 Abr 2013)

locojaen dijo:


> Al no tener material absorbente en la cámara estarás perdiendo un parte de rendimiento del sistema que tienes; al colocarlo mejorarás algo, porque reduces la merma pero no sera un mejora rentable, pues no añades aislamiento sino que reduces perdida.
> Una pérdida que ha aumentado con esas rozas...
> 
> E aislamiento acústico se fundamenta en la ley de masas, más masa (más kilos) = más aislamiento. Por eso el mejor aislante acústico es el plomo, densidad muy alta, gran flexibilidad.
> ...



Pero si le meto una placa de plomo casi estaria construyendo un búnker que no digo yo que no sea útil para la España que se nos avecina pero va parecer la cripta de superman Interesante análisis sobre la densidad, se te ve muy puesto en estos temas, yo ando muy perdido.


----------



## bertok (28 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pero si le meto una placa de plomo casi estaria construyendo un búnker que no digo yo que no sea útil para la España que se nos avecina pero va parecer la cripta de superman Interesante análisis sobre la densidad, se te ve muy puesto en estos temas, yo ando muy perdido.



Mete el plomo. No te arrepentirás 8:


----------



## pipoapipo (28 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Mete el plomo. No te arrepentirás 8:



no lo dices bien cohonesssss 8: ........ metele plomo.... al vecino !!!! :XX:

como se insonorizan las discotecas y los locales de copas??? :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (28 Abr 2013)

pipoapipo dijo:


> no lo dices bien cohonesssss 8: ........ metele plomo.... al vecino !!!! :XX:
> 
> como se insonorizan las discotecas y los locales de copas??? :fiufiu:



Hamijo, se impone economizar los pocos recursos que en el futuro valdrán su peso en oro.

El plomo en los tabiques, al enemigo con la daga. Rápido y limpio 8:


----------



## ponzi (28 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Mete el plomo. No te arrepentirás 8:











pipoapipo dijo:


> no lo dices bien cohonesssss 8: ........ metele plomo.... al vecino !!!! :XX:
> 
> como se insonorizan las discotecas y los locales de copas??? :fiufiu:



jajajaja al estilo jalapeño


----------



## locojaen (28 Abr 2013)

No le meterás plomo jajaja pero por ejemplo, una lámina pesada de epdm o bituminosa, tipo cortasonic, mad4,... Será más efectivo que rellenar una cámara con porexpan o fibra a granel.
Pj, puedes añadir una capa de Carflex o pkb2 a la pared actual y sobre esta adherir un PYL o Mdf. No será una gran mejora pero algo ganarás. Así pierdes más o menos 3cm, si puedes Permitirte perder más espacio, un copopren de 4cm (80kg de densidad) más el PYL o el Mdf, con esto ganas más aislamiento pero pierdes unos 6cm...
La acústica y la térmica tienen relación, pero no unión. Si aumentas el aislamiento acústico aumenta el térmico como efecto secundario, pero a la inversa no.
De bolsa todavía no se, pero la acústica paga mis facturas...


----------



## ponzi (28 Abr 2013)

locojaen dijo:


> No le meterás plomo jajaja pero por ejemplo, una lámina pesada de epdm o bituminosa, tipo cortasonic, mad4,... Será más efectivo que rellenar una cámara con porexpan o fibra a granel.
> Pj, puedes añadir una capa de Carflex o pkb2 a la pared actual y sobre esta adherir un PYL o Mdf. No será una gran mejora pero algo ganarás. Así pierdes más o menos 3cm, si puedes Permitirte perder más espacio, un copopren de 4cm (80kg de densidad) más el PYL o el Mdf, con esto ganas más aislamiento pero pierdes unos 6cm...
> La acústica y la térmica tienen relación, pero no unión. Si aumentas el aislamiento acústico aumenta el térmico como efecto secundario, pero a la inversa no.
> De bolsa todavía no se, pero la acústica paga mis facturas...



Menudo figura , eres todo un experto, no conocerás a algun profesional por Madrid que pueda darme un presupuesto? Había pensado meter placas de copopren pero lo de PYL y mdf no se lo que es.


----------



## pollastre (28 Abr 2013)

Yo en realidad me refería al aspecto psicológico que muestra ese tladel (tan ignorado la mayoría de las veces en esta profesión).

No se puede encajar una pérdida balbuceando y haciendo aspavientos con los brazos, mientras le dices al precio "c'mon, c'mon !!! " como si estuvieras animando al caballo de tu apuesta en un hipódromo. Ese tipo no es un trader, es un gambler.

Pero es que si nos vamos al price action, tampoco hay por dónde coger al tipo. El primer swing a contra en 0:27 lleva un volumen de más del triple que la suma de las tres velas anteriores alcistas (!!!). El andova, en vez de asumir y reaccionar a la nueva condición de mercado, se queda lloriqueando y noqueado.

En 0:40 viene el hachazo definitivo. Antes de eso, ha dispuesto de 13 segundos para cerrar la posición y salir a neutral. En intradiario, 13 segundos son una jodida eternidad, y el tipo los ha desaprovechado haciendo el lila. No era necesario tener tecnología con resolución en el dominio del submilisegundo para haber salvado ese trade, de verdad.

Psicología de gambler, sin disciplina, sin plan B, sin capacidad de reacción ante eventos adversos.... y el tío insiste en dedicarse al daytrading... ruina segura. 



Hinel dijo:


> Llevas razón. Quizás con esa vela su posición entrase en pérdidas... quizás de... 1000$? O quizás menos. O quizás el video sea...
> Esa reacción, ante una situación, relativamente frecuente,no es normal. Y el safety en 15'92 no lo tenía puesto y ademas, si está en el mercado con posiciones abiertas para el día, que demonios hace grabándose? Probablemente estamos ante un video trucado.


----------



## juanfer (28 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Menudo figura , eres todo un experto, no conocerás a algun profesional por Madrid que pueda darme un presupuesto? Había pensado meter placas de copopren pero lo de PYL y mdf no se lo que es.



Comprese unos tapones de la farmacia para los oidos 3 euros, y dejese de obras.


----------



## ponzi (28 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Comprese unos tapones de la farmacia para los oidos 3 euros, y dejese de obras.



Como se nota que usted no vive en Madrid , aqui como le toque al lado inquilinos la solucion de la marca 3m se torna insuficiente.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Abr 2013)

Ponzi, dígale a las putes que no griten tanto oh ::


----------



## bertok (28 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Como se nota que usted no vive en Madrid , aqui como le toque al lado inquilinos la solucion de la marca 3m se torna insuficiente.



Si el problema son los vecinos ruidosos, le metes cuatro hostias día sí y día también hasta que se comporten como vecinos civilizados.

Dónde cojones te habrás comprado el zulo ... ::::::


----------



## ponzi (28 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ponzi, dígale a las putes que no griten tanto oh ::



Pero entonces el per no tira...no jorobe



bertok dijo:


> Si el problema son los vecinos ruidosos, le metes cuatro hostias día sí y día también hasta que se comporten como vecinos civilizados.
> 
> Dónde cojones te habrás comprado el zulo ... ::::::



Que va si la zona esta genial y los vecinos no son malos, pero el de al lado ha debido alquilar la habitacion grande a inmis o yo que se pq a las 6:30 de la mañana les da por mover el cuarto al completo.


----------



## bertok (28 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pero entonces el per no tira...no jorobe
> 
> 
> 
> Que va si la zona esta genial y los vecinos no son malos, pero el de al lado ha debido alquilar la habitacion grande a inmis o yo que se pq a las 6:30 de la mañana les da por mover el cuarto al completo.



Guardando las dronjas para cuando tengan que salir ... :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## locojaen (28 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Menudo figura , eres todo un experto, no conocerás a algun profesional por Madrid que pueda darme un presupuesto? Había pensado meter placas de copopren pero lo de PYL y mdf no se lo que es.



PYL es placa de yeso laminado, en plata: pladur.
MDF es el DM, la madera de densidad media.

Pues referencia directa para obras de este tipo no tengo (toco mas industria, centrales de energía...), pero... 
* INSONOMAD | AISLAMIENTO ACUSTICO MADRID INSONORIZAR -> son de madrid y ademas tiene tienda online... si ellos no tocan directamente cosas pequeñas, fijo conocen instaladores de confianza que lo hagan.


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Abr 2013)

Yo el tema de los vecinos chusma lo acabé en el juzgado. Desde que los condenaron arriba no se oye ni una mosca.


----------



## Janus (28 Abr 2013)

atman dijo:


> Janus, habló de Linked-in ahora mismo podría ser un buen momento de intentar cortos sin mucho riesgo.
> 
> Otra que está pidiendo cortos es Priceline [PCLN]



A mí me parece la mayor burbuja en muchos años (junto con Pandora). Está totalmente fuera de sí porque gana una mierda y capitaliza 20.480.000.000 USD. Una auténtica barbaridad.

Con ese dinero te compras dos veces Ferrovial y no hay ni punto de comparación porque uno tiene activos y el otro tiene humo porque depende de la fidelidad de millones de personas que se irán siempre con el que les convenga. Es un negocio sin apenas barrera de entrada y muy fácilmente (en tiempo y dinero) replicable.

Dicho ésto, lo veo alcista al margen de algún recorte. Al igual que en su día con Apple, el carbón, las solares .... requiere tiempo para que se genera la pauta y la confirme. Llegará porque no es un negocio que viva en 10 años con una probabilidad del 99%). Tiene un problema a mi gusto: en IG solo se aceptan cortos en el día.

Respecto a Priceline.com tengo que admitir que siempre he tenido debilidad por esa marca ya que fue rompedora en su día con su modelo de negocio (dime cuanto tienes y te monto el viaje que quieres). Está caro porque vale en bolsa 35.000.000.000 USD y eso es mucho dinero. Es cierto que gana dinero y factura más de 5.000.000.000 USD al año.
Yo esperaría a que terminase de formar el techo y confirmar la figura. El día que el valor tenga que bajar lo va a hacer a lo bestia puesto que se mueve en un sector no demasiado cíclico. Es el modelo de negocio lo que sostiene al valor, el día que falle ..... bajará con el tiempo más del 80%. Es lo que tienen estos valores "de modelo de negocio rompedor".

---------- Post added 28-abr-2013 at 21:20 ----------

Por aquí veo mucho madmaxista. Ojo que puede venir la del pulpo.

La bolsa se mueve por dos cosas: le meten y le sacan dinero. Puede estar el país hecho una mierda que si le meten dinero .... va a subir. Miren el SP en máximo histórico y la economía y el PIB bastante peor que en el anterior máximo histórico, y la población mucho más jodida.

Creo que son momentos para estar fuera de la trinchera, cerca de ella por si es necesario cobijarse rápidamente pero hay que estar fuera. El que no se moja no pesca. Es así.

Además si las Gamesas se van a ir por encima de 10 (es un hecho cierto al igual que las FCC vuelven a tocar por encima de los 20) quiere decir que lo demás no va a ir tan mal. Ya que vamos a ganar tanta pasta en esos dos valores, qué menos que todos los demás también ganen en el resto de valores. No se trata de que los únicos gallos del corral.


----------



## pipoapipo (28 Abr 2013)

blogs.elconfidencial.com/economia/lleno-energia/2013/04/27/austeridad-o-vasallaje-8343


nos leen... unicornios y tal..... da la cara!!!!


----------



## bertok (28 Abr 2013)

Sólo una opción.

TRU Project Flash


----------



## juanfer (28 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Como se nota que usted no vive en Madrid , aqui como le toque al lado inquilinos la solucion de la marca 3m se torna insuficiente.



Ya le dije que se comprará una casa en el campo. Las ciudades de alquiler y si hay problemas cambio. Desgraciadamente voy mas de lo que desearía a Madrid.


----------



## locojaen (28 Abr 2013)

para los Gamusinos...

creeis que hay algun nivel aceptable donde acumular un paquetito para dejarlo reposar unos meses?
llevo una miseria paga-comisiones (200tit) sobre los 2,68€ (mi primera operación) y estoy pensando en aumentar posiciones (unos 1000tit), si vuelve a descansar sobre los 2,90€ que parece una zona importante... se que juego con balas de plastico...


----------



## juanfer (28 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Si el problema son los vecinos ruidosos, le metes cuatro hostias día sí y día también hasta que se comporten como vecinos civilizados.
> 
> Dónde cojones te habrás comprado el zulo ... ::::::



Desgraciadamente la educación y el civismo no están de moda. Habría que estar siempre pegando hostias.


----------



## paulistano (28 Abr 2013)

locojaen dijo:


> para los Gamusinos...
> 
> creeis que hay algun nivel aceptable donde acumular un paquetito para dejarlo reposar unos meses?
> llevo una miseria paga-comisiones (200tit) sobre los 2,68€ (mi primera operación) y estoy pensando en aumentar posiciones (unos 1000tit), si vuelve a descansar sobre los 2,90€ que parece una zona importante... se que juego con balas de plastico...




HOla....

A 2,92 vendí lo que me quedaba después de acompañarlas desde 1,65:fiufiu:

Lleva subiendo mucho últimamente, no admite análisis técnicos ni leches como para fiarte....más importante que los 2,90 me parece la barrera psicológica de los 3....si la supera me subo al carro.....con la escopeta cargada por si le da por guanear un poco....me subiría de igual modo.


----------



## Janus (28 Abr 2013)

locojaen dijo:


> para los Gamusinos...
> 
> creeis que hay algun nivel aceptable donde acumular un paquetito para dejarlo reposar unos meses?
> llevo una miseria paga-comisiones (200tit) sobre los 2,68€ (mi primera operación) y estoy pensando en aumentar posiciones (unos 1000tit), si vuelve a descansar sobre los 2,90€ que parece una zona importante... se que juego con balas de plastico...



Tu problema es que no tienes referencia barata de stop. Tendrías que asumir un rojo muy intenso que si finalmente se materializa .... te iba a hacer mucha pupita en el bolsillo. Espera fuera a ver una gran consolidación o recorte.


----------



## locojaen (28 Abr 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> HOla....
> 
> A 2,92 vendí lo que me quedaba después de acompañarlas desde 1,65:fiufiu:
> 
> Lleva subiendo mucho últimamente, no admite análisis técnicos ni leches como para fiarte....más importante que los 2,90 me parece la barrera psicológica de los 3....si la supera me subo al carro.....con la escopeta cargada por si le da por guanear un poco....me subiría de igual modo.



buenos euretes sí!



Janus dijo:


> Tu problema es que no tienes referencia barata de stop. Tendrías que asumir un rojo muy intenso que si finalmente se materializa .... te iba a hacer mucha pupita en el bolsillo. Espera fuera a ver una gran consolidación o recorte.



puede ser buena opción, hago liquido y a esperar en el matorral 8: 
a ver si puedo cambiar las balas de plastico por pelotitas de goma...


----------



## bertok (28 Abr 2013)

El SP está patinando ahí arriba.

Cuidado


----------



## ponzi (28 Abr 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Desgraciadamente la educación y el civismo no están de moda. Habría que estar siempre pegando hostias.



Asi es y mas en Madrid , no se que pasa en esta ciudad, la educacion brilla por su ausencia. En Santander como seas un parias social la gente ni te habla.






R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo el tema de los vecinos chusma lo acabé en el juzgado. Desde que los condenaron arriba no se oye ni una mosca.



Donde estoy no se esta mal pero como ya vengo escarmentado de otro sitio pues a sabiendas de lo que hay en esta ciudad antes de pintar prefiero invertir unos pocos aurelios en mi tranquilidad en pro del largo plazo. Sobre las denuncias la verdad nunca me ha gustado entrar en ese juego.


----------



## ponzi (28 Abr 2013)

pipoapipo dijo:


> blogs.elconfidencial.com/economia/lleno-energia/2013/04/27/austeridad-o-vasallaje-8343
> 
> 
> nos leen... unicornios y tal..... da la cara!!!!



Grande Daniel Lacalle, a mi no hay quien me quite que es un ilustre forero del hilo. Tiene artículos muy buenos sobre energía y concretamente sobre el petroleo aunque no estemos de acuerdo sobre el peak oil.


----------



## ponzi (28 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Tu problema es que no tienes referencia barata de stop. Tendrías que asumir un rojo muy intenso que si finalmente se materializa .... te iba a hacer mucha pupita en el bolsillo. Espera fuera a ver una gran consolidación o recorte.



El otro día eche unas ojeada a sus cuentas y por lo visto parece que el nuevo se esta aplicando, no me esperaba una mejoría tan rápida.Su deuda neta son unos 400 mill. Felicidades porque creo que ha sido una de las mejores compras de todo el hilo


----------



## Janus (28 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El otro día eche unas ojeada a sus cuentas y por lo visto parece que el nuevo se esta aplicando, no me esperaba una mejoría tan rápida.Su deuda neta son unos 400 mill. Felicidades porque creo que ha sido una de las mejores compras de todo el hilo



Ejemmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!

Lo que hace falta es que sea una de las mejores ventas.


----------



## ponzi (28 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ejemmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lo que hace falta es que sea una de las mejores ventas.



A los precios que compraste ahora mismo pones un stop holgado y ya tienes la buena venta asegurada.Lo peor ya lo has pasado


----------



## Janus (29 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A los precios que compraste ahora mismo pones un stop holgado y ya tienes la buena venta asegurada.Lo peor ya lo has pasado





El stop esta mucho mas arriba.


----------



## juanfer (29 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Asi es y mas en Madrid , no se que pasa en esta ciudad, la educacion brilla por su ausencia. En Santander como seas un parias social la gente ni te habla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es generalizado el ruido en este pais y en todo el pais lo que a una pared de distancia se sufre más.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Abr 2013)

Del artículo de Lacalle me ha gustado esta gráfica ::::


----------



## wetpiñata (29 Abr 2013)

Jor, como le ha sentado el IPC al Ibex (y el bono)


----------



## inversobres (29 Abr 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Jor, como le ha sentado el IPC al Ibex (y el bono)



De esto ni se entera...::



> Ventas al por menor España Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> Bajan 8,9% interanual en marzo ¿así vamos a crecer en 2014?


----------



## sr.anus (29 Abr 2013)

Buenos dias








Dales duro a estos antipatriotas


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Abr 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:Aplauso: :Aplauso:

Sr.anus asciende en la corte española a Jrande de España.


----------



## ghkghk (29 Abr 2013)

Las 9.20 y CAF aún no ha casado una orden... ¿Así cómo quieren que me entretenga en el trabajo?

Estoy por vender una al precio de la máxima oferta para que empiece a cotizar de una santa vez...

---------- Post added 29-abr-2013 at 09:21 ----------

Dicho y hecho. Me callo.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (29 Abr 2013)

A los gamusinos o gamusianos ( suena mejor lo primero :: ): 

Al cierre publicación de resultados.


----------



## ghkghk (29 Abr 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> A los gamusinos o gamusianos ( suena mejor lo primero :: ):
> 
> Al cierre publicación de resultados.




Perfecta excusa para saltarnos los 3 euros vía precioso gap.


----------



## Cascooscuro (29 Abr 2013)

Me huelo reversal...luego recojo owned si acaso.


----------



## mol (29 Abr 2013)

Espanya caera ??? Espanya ha caido ya... basta de apocalipsis, ya estamos en el.


----------



## juanfer (29 Abr 2013)

Empezamos la semana con unos cortos en el Dax.

Sigo largo en Philips.


----------



## LOLO08 (29 Abr 2013)

todos mis valores en positivo. Pepóoooooooonnnn!!!

Gam a por los 3..día a por los 6. ...chicharrillo NATRA ahí anda...hoteles nhh subiendo.


----------



## Krim (29 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Perfecta excusa para saltarnos los 3 euros vía precioso gap.



Igual ni esperan a eso, al ritmo que van... ¿Podría ocurrir que pasáramos de los 3 sólo para tener reversal tras los "decepcionantes" resultados? Cuadraría con lo que prevé Janus de corrección en los 3.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Abr 2013)

Buenas.

No participo mucho ultimamente. Mi reciente paternidad me lo impide. o

Solo comentar que la semana pasada vendí mis grifoles con "jugosas plusvis" (18%) y compre unas viscofanes. Veamos que tal el cambio.

De todas maneras, 8500/8600 del Ibex es para salir corriendo.


----------



## ghkghk (29 Abr 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Igual ni esperan a eso, al ritmo que van... ¿Podría ocurrir que pasáramos de los 3 sólo para tener reversal tras los "decepcionantes" resultados? Cuadraría con lo que prevé Janus de corrección en los 3.




Algo me dice que no van a ser decepcionantes. Lo que sí es verdad es que la fuerza de ventas es alta en las inmediaciones de los 3 euros. Me da la impresión de que hoy va a estar revoloteando entre los 2.95 y los 3 euros, y mañana nos levantaremos con un buen salto porcentual, lo que no sé es la dirección. Aunque apostaría que +.


----------



## LCIRPM (29 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> You choose
> 
> a) Using my boobies ::::::
> 
> [YOUTUBE]w9TX2Ku0c9k[/YOUTUBE]



Gua... mesas días.

¿Donde se estudia para escayolista de éstas?


----------



## ponzi (29 Abr 2013)

Buenos resultados de Bankinter


http://www.eleconomista.es/intersti...illones-en-el-primer-trimestre-un-19-mas.html


----------



## ghkghk (29 Abr 2013)

Javier Marín, nuevo consejero delegado
Sáenz abandona Banco Santander


Moncloa debe pensar... ¿¿¿y para esto me hacéis cambiar una jodida ley???


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Abr 2013)

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/fa39559b-3010-402c-b163-1c8cca0f20e3/04.29.2013-12.07.06.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/fa39559b-3010-402c-b163-1c8cca0f20e3/04.29.2013-12.07.06.png" width="690" height="470" border="0" /></a>


:: :: ::

Pero es que Jaén.....


<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/15c0d273-2bef-4289-b57f-cfb7c6e3c0c6/04.29.2013-12.06.27.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/15c0d273-2bef-4289-b57f-cfb7c6e3c0c6/04.29.2013-12.06.27.png" width="684" height="373" border="0" /></a>


:ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:



¿Cuánto debe mi ayuntamiento? | Economía | Cinco Días


----------



## ponzi (29 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :: :: ::
> 
> Pero es que Jaén.....
> 
> ...



Mire Madrid ya vera Tener unos juegos olimpicos eternos no tiene precio...Dicen que Parla tambien esta bastante tocada..Aqui como tenga coche el ayuntamiento via radar sera su mejor amigo


----------



## ghkghk (29 Abr 2013)

cuánto debe mi ayuntamiento

Escribe la localidad y selecciónala de la lista que aparece
Tu municipio 271 results are available, use up and down arrow keys to navigate.
Comunidad autónoma C.VALENCIANA
Provincia VALENCIA
Deuda viva a 31/12/2012 (miles de euros) 975.791
Número de habitantes 797.028
Deuda por habitante (en euros) 1224,3
Posición en el ranking de municipios más endeudados (Del 1 al 8.116) 380


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> cuánto debe mi ayuntamiento
> 
> Escribe la localidad y selecciónala de la lista que aparece
> Tu municipio 271 results are available, use up and down arrow keys to navigate.
> ...




La F1 es que es la F1 nano.....::


----------



## ghkghk (29 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La F1 es que es la F1 nano.....::




Hoyga, que sólo debo 300 euritos mas que usted... Con dos veces que he ido a la F1, ambas invitado, ya casi lo compenso. 

Y de regalo he visto un par de finales con Murray y Ferrer en el Open del Ágora (también sin pagar obviamente)...


----------



## Tio Masclet (29 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La F1 es que es la F1 nano.....::



Y el OPEN 500 de tenis.
Y las pruebas mundiales de hípica.
Y la Copa América.
Y la Televisión autonómica.
Y la visita del Papa.
Y los Gürtel.
Y los Urdangarín.
¿Seguimos?


----------



## LÁNGARO (29 Abr 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Y el OPEN 500 de tenis.
> Y las pruebas mundiales de hípica.
> Y la Copa América.
> Y la Televisión autonómica.
> ...



no te olvides del aeropuerto del abuelo..... bueno eso es castellon.


----------



## ponzi (29 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La F1 es que es la F1 nano.....::



Aqui os ganamos y no tenemos ni F1 ni playa ni na de na....y somos mas de 3 mill de cabezas








ghkghk dijo:


> Hoyga, que sólo debo 300 euritos mas que usted... Con dos veces que he ido a la F1, ambas invitado, ya casi lo compenso.
> 
> Y de regalo he visto un par de finales con Murray y Ferrer en el Open del Ágora (también sin pagar obviamente)...


----------



## FranR (29 Abr 2013)

clapham dijo:


> Los borregos no luchan ..si lo hicieran serian llamados sionistas
> Me parece muy bien que expriman a los espanoles . Aun son muy ricos hay que chuparles hasta el ultimo bitcoin .
> el Karma no perdona ....500 anos de exilio no se pagan en dos dias
> ni en 5 anos , ni el 10 .
> Espana sera reducida a cenizas ....



Se ha equivocado de hilo, es la siguiente puerta a la izquierda.

::


----------



## wetpiñata (29 Abr 2013)

¿500 anos de exilio? ¿dos días? ¡es una señal! Draghi nos la mete el jueves...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hoyga, que sólo debo 300 euritos mas que usted... Con dos veces que he ido a la F1, ambas invitado, ya casi lo compenso.
> 
> Y de regalo he visto un par de finales con Murray y Ferrer en el Open del Ágora (también sin pagar obviamente)...



En deuda por habitante sólo es un 34% más, pero la deuda total..... :ouch: :ouch:

El final da igual, estos sinvergüenzas hacen y deshacen con dinero ajeno y encima se ponen medallitas...


----------



## paulistano (29 Abr 2013)

Gamesa rompiendo los 3.....ojo!!


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Abr 2013)

Fran retroceso algo traman?


----------



## FranR (29 Abr 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Fran retroceso algo traman?



Te contesté en el blog, a los dos minutos hicieron un pull...voy a ver como andan de volumen.

No me fío ni un pelo, creo que queda un reversal de mi vidaa!!!


----------



## Jose (29 Abr 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Gamesa rompiendo los 3.....ojo!!



para los gamesianos:

Hoy al cierre publica resultados Gamesa, y los expertos de Renta 4, titulan su previo así: “*División de aerogeneradores mejorando e impacto negativo en división de parques de Estados Unidos”*. Estos analistas, que aconsejan sobreponderar, y mantienen su precio objetivo en revisión (antes 2,7 euros), consideran que las cifras se verán impactados por la interrupción de operaciones en el negocio de parques en Estados Unidos (incertidumbre regulatoria, bajos precios del gas), “por lo que esperamos un fuerte descenso de los resultados de esta división”. Además, en Aerogeneradores descuentan ventas de 450 MWs (510 MWs en primer trimestre del año pasado) a 0,90 millones de euros/MW. “Teniendo en cuenta ingresos por 85 millones en Mantenimiento y Servicios (73 millones en primer trimestre del año pasado), 

*esperamos ingresos en la división Aerogeneradores de 490 millones* (-6% frente al primer trimestre del año pasado); EBIT (antes reestructuración) 14 millones (desde -14 millones en primer trimestre del año pasado); con margen EBIT 2,8%; y beneficio neto de 8 millones (desde -28 millones); cartera de pedidos (cobertura ventas 2013 esperado del 65%); y mejoras en capital circulante/ventas”, vaticinan. Para el total del grupo, Renta 4 espera ingresos por 522 millones (-33% con respecto al primer trimestre del año pasado); EBIT de 15 millones (-53%); y beneficio neto de 8 millones (desde 44 en el mismo periodo de 2012).

* “Esperamos, además, contención en los niveles de deuda neta (496 millones en diciembre)”*, concluyen, y esperan que en la conferencia que ofrecerá la compañía esta tarde, se confirme que el plan de reestructuración va cumpliendo con el calendario previsto y que confirman los objetivos del plan estratégico 2013-2015. M.G.

saludos;


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (29 Abr 2013)

Janus, como ves las Prisas?

Hay Prisa por entrar o se puede esperar?
::


----------



## ghkghk (29 Abr 2013)

He situado un stop profit un poco por debajo de los 2.98. Hay una fuerza compradora enorme ya situada por encima de los 3, así que mala señal sería que los perdiese. 

Sé que en el fondo puede haber incluso una fuga falsa, pero no es un valor que me entusiasme para el muy largo plazo, y que se ejecutase en un +22% de beneficios tampoco me importaría. Y si ya no pierde los 3, pues mucho mejor, claro.


----------



## Jose (29 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> He situado un stop profit un poco por debajo de los 2.98. Hay una fuerza compradora enorme ya situada por encima de los 3, así que mala señal sería que los perdiese.
> 
> Sé que en el fondo puede haber incluso una fuga falsa, pero no es un valor que me entusiasme para el muy largo plazo, y que se ejecutase en un +22% de beneficios tampoco me importaría. Y si ya no pierde los 3, pues mucho mejor, claro.



No pongas stops que te los ven y te quitan las acciones.
cuando tengas que vender, vende.
Se va a parar sobre 3,3x y aquí empezará la corrección.. 
saludos;


----------



## ghkghk (29 Abr 2013)

Ale, y con esto y un bizcocho se acabó mi aventura en Gamesa. Un buen dinerito y hasta la próxima...


----------



## locojaen (29 Abr 2013)

alguien con profundidad podria cantar las posiciones de gamesa?


----------



## ghkghk (29 Abr 2013)

Jose dijo:


> No pongas stops que te los ven y te quitan las acciones.
> cuando tengas que vender, vende.
> Se va a parar sobre 3,3x y aquí empezará la corrección..
> saludos;




En el fondo, he puesto el stop en el lugar donde quería vender, sólo tenía que perder la acción un 0.5% para que me saltase. 

Me las han quitado pero han pagado por ellas o

---------- Post added 29-abr-2013 at 15:06 ----------




locojaen dijo:


> alguien con profundidad podria cantar las posiciones de gamesa?



Sólo veo esto:

DEMANDA OFERTA
Títulos Precio Precio Títulos
17.500	2,984	2,991	4.819
111 2,982	2,997	256
17.500	2,980	2,998	2.006
1.750	2,975	3,000	911
1.500	2,973	3,018	225


----------



## Sin_Perdón (29 Abr 2013)

Jose dijo:


> No pongas stops que te los ven y te quitan las acciones.
> cuando tengas que vender, vende.
> Se va a parar sobre 3,3x y aquí empezará la corrección..
> saludos;



Como te veo tan seguro ( Delorean mode activated ) aprovecho...¿ hasta donde crees que puede corregir ? y ¿es una corrección para luego coger carrerilla y pasar los 3,3X ?


----------



## locojaen (29 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> En el fondo, he puesto el stop en el lugar donde quería vender, sólo tenía que perder la acción un 0.5% para que me saltase.
> 
> Me las han quitado pero han pagado por ellas o
> 
> ...



suficiente... ahi estan las mias 

---------- Post added 29-abr-2013 at 15:10 ----------

profit! mi primer profit! esta tarde me compro una bolsa de sugus!


----------



## Jose (29 Abr 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Como te veo tan seguro ( Delorean mode activated ) aprovecho...¿ hasta donde crees que puede corregir ? y ¿es una corrección para luego coger carrerilla y pasar los 3,3X ?



acabo de tomarme un café y en los posos (A.T) veo 
2,50-2,70 luego de vuelta a seguir subiendo.
La lógica dice que toca una corrección, pero es un valor alcista. Si estas dentro no me preocuparía mucho hasta donde pueda corregir. En un par de años estará en 7€.

saludos


----------



## FranR (29 Abr 2013)

Jose dijo:


> No pongas stops que te los ven y te quitan las acciones.
> cuando tengas que vender, vende.
> Se va a parar sobre 3,3x y aquí empezará la corrección..
> saludos;





Jose dijo:


> acabo de tomarme un café y en los posos (A.T) veo
> 2,50-2,70 luego de vuelta a seguir subiendo.
> La lógica dice que toca una corrección, pero es un valor alcista. Si estas dentro no me preocuparía mucho hasta donde pueda corregir. En un par de años estará en 7€.
> 
> saludos



Me he perdido!!!!

Subimos ahora, nos damos la vuelta o hacemos un jato?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Me he perdido!!!!
> 
> Subimos ahora, nos damos la vuelta o hacemos un jato?


----------



## Jose (29 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Me he perdido!!!!
> 
> Subimos ahora, nos damos la vuelta o hacemos un jato?



yo opino que ahora el valor va a seguir subiendo hasta la próxima zona de ventas clara ( 3,3x).
Luego puede corregir perfectamente un 20% hasta 2,60 y más tarde seguir subiendo.
La corrección es perfectamente normal porque venimos desde 1€. 
Ha triplicado el valor en menos de un año.

saludos


----------



## amago45 (29 Abr 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Janus, como ves las Prisas?
> 
> Hay Prisa por entrar o se puede esperar?
> ::



Muy poco volumen negociado, todo parado en 215 - 220
Si retrocede a 210 se podría intentar entrar

Salió una noticia que BBVA estaba vendiendo su deuda con Prisa a 'un fondo buitre', así que otro banco que se baja del carro ... aunque ya sabemos que Gonzalez muy de 'izquierdas' no parece ...

Yo intuyo que Abril está hablando con 'tito Cesar' para que le eche una mano con Sogecable / PrisaTV, y creo que será la primera operación que se cierre, pero seguro que habrá problemas con competencia ya que PrisaTV no son solo contenidos, sino que es una plataforma de TV de pago, por lo que Telefónica concentraría ya dos plataformas, quedando ono como la tercera plataforma ...


----------



## Janus (29 Abr 2013)

Cuando un valor es estructuralmente alcista, hay que dejar correr la ganancias salvo que se vaya a corto plazo. Es el caso de Gamesa.

Es muy sencillo decir ahora me bajo y cuando corrija me vuelvo a subir. Pero eso sin suerte no hay quien lo haga.

---------- Post added 29-abr-2013 at 15:43 ----------




amago45 dijo:


> Muy poco volumen negociado, todo parado en 215 - 220
> Si retrocede a 210 se podría intentar entrar
> 
> Salió una noticia que BBVA estaba vendiendo su deuda con Prisa a 'un fondo buitre', así que otro banco que se baja del carro ... aunque ya sabemos que Gonzalez muy de 'izquierdas' no parece ...
> ...



En Prisa no hay que hacer nada aún porque ni hay pauta técnica ni volumen ni nada de nada. Hay que esperar.

Conozco algún intento de venta de activos pero no les ofrecen el dinero suficiente así que ajo y agua de momento.

Mientras esté Abril al mando quiere decir que hay esperanza. En el momento que se vaya, hay que salir corriendo.


----------



## Tio Masclet (29 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Cuando un valor es estructuralmente alcista, hay que dejar correr la ganancias salvo que se vaya a corto plazo. Es el caso de Gamesa.
> 
> Es muy sencillo decir ahora me bajo y cuando corrija me vuelvo a subir. Pero eso sin suerte no hay quien lo haga.
> 
> ...



Sr. Janus, yo me quedo con ustec un tiempo más.


----------



## ghkghk (29 Abr 2013)

No me deja citar a Janus... Me estoy sacando el A2 y para la BMW 800 GT o vendia Gamesa o vendía CAF.... Justo en los 3 euros, me sentía más cómodo vendiendo GAM. 

Habrá tiempo de volver a subirse. Incluso probablemente de nuevo por debajo de 3.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Abr 2013)

Claro que con un ibex en 17.000 puntazos quizas el sp500 se situe en los 2.000 puntitllos.

PEPON de mi VIDA el ibex es sinonimo de verde.

---------- Post added 29-abr-2013 at 16:13 ----------




ghkghk dijo:


> No me deja citar a Janus... Me estoy sacando el A2 y para la BMW 800 GT o vendia Gamesa o vendía CAF.... Justo en los 3 euros, me sentía más cómodo vendiendo GAM.
> 
> Habrá tiempo de volver a subirse. Incluso probablemente de nuevo por debajo de 3.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



HONORABLE Y MUY SEÑOR MIO. GRAN compra con todas las letras.

---------- Post added 29-abr-2013 at 16:20 ----------

El hostion de vislumbra pero todavia no llega.


----------



## Janus (29 Abr 2013)

Huelo corrección próxima en el mercado. Como siempre los bancos ingleses anticipan "movement".

---------- Post added 29-abr-2013 at 16:25 ----------




Tio Masclet dijo:


> Sr. Janus, yo me quedo con ustec un tiempo más.



No me responsabilices de lo que suceda puesto que una corrección a 2 (50% de la subida) es plausible. Yo sigo montando porque mi horizonte son muchos años ............ salvo que salte del tren


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Abr 2013)

Interersante grafico:


----------



## ghkghk (29 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Interersante grafico:



Vaya sangría... Entonces, de donde narices salen los máximos si no es por los miles de millones de papelitos de colores inyectados?? Digo yo que en algun momento deberia dispararse la inflacion...

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Abr 2013)

¿¿¿Y alguien se acuerda de esto???

¿Estamos ya en el escenario adverso que planteaba Oliver Wyman?¿Qué bancos tendrían problemas en este escenario? - Imágenes







:::: ::


----------



## Krim (29 Abr 2013)

¿Alguien me acompaña en el miedo gacelérido?


----------



## FranR (29 Abr 2013)

Se ha ido ya Pepón???


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Abr 2013)

Hoy seguro que Pepe Lui saca el gif de los aviones apuntando hacia arriba...


----------



## FranR (29 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hoy seguro que Pepe Lui saca el gif de los aviones apuntando hacia arriba...









::::


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> ::::


----------



## FranR (29 Abr 2013)

Aquí arriba estoy seguro con mis gamesasssss


----------



## kemao2 (29 Abr 2013)

Brutal, y la bolsa americana en maximos cuando es evidente que el incremento del beneficio por acción está proximo a 0 en gran cantidad de empresas del SP, donde crecen mas rapido las emisiones de papel que los beneficios. 


La burbuja de la FED no está en la calle sino el parquet de WS en forma de burbuja de activos financieros y de precios de las casas que se financian con otra burbuja de deuda




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Interersante grafico:


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Aquí arriba estoy seguro con mis gamesasssss



¿qué estaba esperando el pavo ese exactamente? :XX::XX::XX:

Lo mejor que le ha pasado es que lo hayan mandado 5 metros

edito:... a poco de partirse el cuello si golpea la cabeza con el árbol. Madre de dios...


----------



## ponzi (29 Abr 2013)

Estoy empezando a ver mejoras sustanciales dentro del sector bancario español, principalmente en bbva y bankinter y parece que la consolidacion cajeril de la caixa y sabadell va por buen camino.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Estoy empezando a ver mejoras sustanciales dentro del sector bancario español, principalmente en bbva y bankinter y parece que la consolidacion cajeril de la caixa y sabadell va por buen camino.



Rapidamente

¿cuál es mejor de los dos : BBVA o SAN?

A ver si coincide lo que veo por técnico...


----------



## LCIRPM (29 Abr 2013)

Janus ¿Como ves las solares chinas?
Yingli está a punto de llegar a mi nivel de entrada, saldo 0, (No salí cuando debía)
Si LDK era el canario en la mina ¿Vuelve a cantar? Era la que tenía peor situación financiera ¿no?


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (29 Abr 2013)

Viendo que se acerca el final de mes y esto puede petar voy a intentar sacar dignamente(*) mis TEF.

(*)Nota: (-4%, no tengo muchas ganas de mantenerlas porqueyolovalgo)

EDITO: vendidas a 11,15



Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿qué estaba esperando el pavo ese exactamente? :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Lo mejor que le ha pasado es que lo hayan mandado 5 metros
> 
> edito:... a poco de partirse el cuello si golpea la cabeza con el árbol. Madre de dios...



Atender en el hospital a un individuo así es ir en contra de Darwin.


----------



## LCIRPM (29 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Rapidamente
> 
> ¿cuál es mejor de los dos : BBVA o SAN?
> 
> A ver si coincide lo que veo por técnico...



BBVA no entro en el SAREB. Para mí es suficiente. Antes eran casi gemelos y desde entonces ....


----------



## ghkghk (29 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Rapidamente
> 
> ¿cuál es mejor de los dos : BBVA o SAN?
> 
> A ver si coincide lo que veo por técnico...



Te va a decir BBVA.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (29 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Rapidamente
> 
> ¿cuál es mejor de los dos : BBVA o SAN?
> 
> A ver si coincide lo que veo por técnico...



Para mi bbva, su negocio esta mas consolidado (mexico,turkia y usa)y su tasa de morosidad esta mas bajo control


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Abr 2013)

A ver que me dice el líder fundamentalista 







---------- Post added 29-abr-2013 at 17:42 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Para mi bbva, su negocio esta mas consolidado (mexico,turkia y usa)y su tasa de morosidad esta mas bajo control



Pues queda claro


----------



## ponzi (29 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A ver que me dice el líder fundamentalista
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para mi la gran oportunidad esta en bankinter...compras linea directa y te regalan el banco con el mejor broker del mercado


----------



## amago45 (29 Abr 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Atender en el hospital a un individuo así es ir en contra de Darwin.



Si la hubiera palmado es digno de un premio Darwin


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Abr 2013)

Las acciones de Banesto dejarán de cotizar este viernes tras la aborción por parte de Santander - elEconomista.es


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Abr 2013)

gamesa 7 millones de beneficios


----------



## juanfer (29 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿qué estaba esperando el pavo ese exactamente? :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Lo mejor que le ha pasado es que lo hayan mandado 5 metros
> 
> edito:... a poco de partirse el cuello si golpea la cabeza con el árbol. Madre de dios...



Iba sobrao con su airbag pero a veces las cosas se complican.


----------



## inversobres (29 Abr 2013)

Epic reversal y tal... ahi estamos en maximos sin despeinarse. El vix no acompaña demasiado.


----------



## Cascooscuro (29 Abr 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Me huelo reversal...luego recojo owned si acaso.



::::::


----------



## Creditopropulsado (29 Abr 2013)

Hola hola!

Os dejo un post con la valoración actual de la cartera de Berkshire


----------



## TenienteDan (29 Abr 2013)

Janus, como ve James River y Arch Coal? 
Puede que este sea el suelo bueno? 
o debemos esperar a un spike de volumen?


Gracias.


----------



## paulistano (29 Abr 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> gamesa 7 millones de beneficios




Habrá que ver a que ritmo amortiza deuda....y de donde salen esos beneficios..... Si son extraordinarios o recurrentes. 

De primeras veo esos beneficios bastante mediocres.... Por debajo de los del año pasado. 

We Will see.


----------



## bertok (29 Abr 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Habrá que ver a que ritmo amortiza deuda....y de donde salen esos beneficios..... Si son extraordinarios o recurrentes.
> 
> De primeras veo esos beneficios bastante mediocres.... Por debajo de los del año pasado.
> 
> We Will see.



Muyayo, Gamesa está muerta aunque tendrá sus superrebotes.

Lo que se discute sobre Gamesa no es si vende más o menos. El tema es si estamos hablando de una compañía viable o no.

En mi opinión, su modelo de negocio tiene menos futuro que mariano en un burdel.

Poned SL en las plusvis y suerte hasta donde llegue.


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Abr 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Habrá que ver a que ritmo amortiza deuda....y de donde salen esos beneficios..... Si son extraordinarios o recurrentes.
> 
> De primeras veo esos beneficios bastante mediocres.... Por debajo de los del año pasado.
> 
> We Will see.




no me has entendido

son bastante buenos

Gamesa vuelve a beneficios con 7 millones en el primer trimestre


----------



## Janus (29 Abr 2013)

Empieza a mirar con atención al SP para buscar el momento de meter cortos. Queda por ver la pauta pero desde luego no anda lejos parece. Ojos antes que cerebro para no llegar demasiado pronto.

---------- Post added 29-abr-2013 at 20:51 ----------




TenienteDan dijo:


> Janus, como ve James River y Arch Coal?
> Puede que este sea el suelo bueno?
> o debemos esperar a un spike de volumen?
> 
> ...



En James River no hay que estar porque cualquier día amanece con el chapter 11 debajo del brazo.

Respecto a Arch Coal sigue no siendo alcista por decirlo de una forma generosa.

Respecto a Alpha Natural, exactamente igual que en Arch Coal.

Es un sector en el que hay que esperar, no ha pasado aún el tren y habrá muchos.

---------- Post added 29-abr-2013 at 20:53 ----------




kemao2 dijo:


> Brutal, y la bolsa americana en maximos cuando es evidente que el incremento del beneficio por acción está proximo a 0 en gran cantidad de empresas del SP, donde crecen mas rapido las emisiones de papel que los beneficios.
> 
> 
> La burbuja de la FED no está en la calle sino el parquet de WS en forma de burbuja de activos financieros y de precios de las casas que se financian con otra burbuja de deuda



Cuidado con las gráficas que las cargan el diablo y las utilizan los gilipollas para engañar a la peña. Desde los estamentos financieros de toda índole (privados o públicos) están confeccionando día sí y día también un amasijo de tendencias y ratios para todos los gustos.


----------



## TenienteDan (29 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Empieza a mirar con atención al SP para buscar el momento de meter cortos. Queda por ver la pauta pero desde luego no anda lejos parece. Ojos antes que cerebro para no llegar demasiado pronto.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-abr-2013 at 20:51 ----------
> 
> ...



Thanks mate!


----------



## paulistano (29 Abr 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> no me has entendido
> 
> son bastante buenos
> 
> Gamesa vuelve a beneficios con 7 millones en el primer trimestre



Por eso decía que había que verlos...desconocía que había amortizado tanta deuda8:

A bote pronto:

-26% costes fijos
+18% ventas en mw
Reduce Deuda + Factoring un 29%
-12% ventas en MM euros
De perder 19MM en 2012 a ganar 7
+12% de flota en mantenimiento

Si parecen bastante buenos, sobre todo la capacidad para recudir deudaienso:

http://www.gamesacorp.com/recursos/...os-trimestrales/2013/presentacion-1t-2013.pdf


----------



## Janus (29 Abr 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Janus ¿Como ves las solares chinas?
> Yingli está a punto de llegar a mi nivel de entrada, saldo 0, (No salí cuando debía)
> Si LDK era el canario en la mina ¿Vuelve a cantar? Era la que tenía peor situación financiera ¿no?



A día de hoy tanto LDK como Yingli están rebotando pero no hay más by the moment.


----------



## LCIRPM (29 Abr 2013)

O sea, El futuro de las solares chinas sigue en el aire ¿no? 
(Si hablaramos de gamesa sería más apropiado, el de estas está en el sol :fiufiu: )


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Abr 2013)

Hablando de guanesa, IBE de superar los 4 euritos algo puede subir quizas hasta los 5 y algo lebros¿?

PD: Hoy me he acordado del forero ANHQV cuando he visto un retroceso al tick al 61,8 del primer impulso de acciona e inicio del segundo impulso. Quien sabe, igual es el creador de ese pantallazo. El mundo del internete da muchas vueltas.

---------- Post added 29-abr-2013 at 21:09 ----------

Sr.Pepitoria deje de joder con esas velas a ultima hora. Suelte los largos a poquitos que nos estropeas el grafico. VALE YA EH.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hablando de guanesa, IBE de superar los 4 euritos algo puede subir quizas hasta los 5 y algo lebros¿?
> 
> PD: Hoy me he acordado del forero ANHQV cuando he visto un retroceso al tick al 61,8 del primer impulso de acciona e inicio del segundo impulso. Quien sabe, igual es el creador de ese pantallazo. El mundo del internete da muchas vueltas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Abner (29 Abr 2013)

Se han repartido más de 1000 contratos. El saldo actual es de -2000 contratos. La posición más bestia negativa que he llegado a ver fue el día 8/03 con -3727 contratos. 

En teoría podríamos seguir subiendo. El problema de la sesión de hoy, es que han distribuido, pero en lugar de ser en la forma habitual, subiendo machaconamente en pendiente, se ha hecho todo sin menearse el precio. Quizá estén teniendo problemas para que les compren el papelón. Asi pues, habrá que estar atentos a posibles caídas. 

Nota: El día 14/03 .Tenían -3450 contratos (estuvimos en el punto alto del 8669. En los 3 días siguientes se cayó casi 500 puntos. 

Volveré a pasarme si superamos los 3000 contratos negativos.
Saludos. 

Por cierto, hoy se han respetado los niveles intradiarios a rajatabla. Habría sido un día fructífero para operar.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (29 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Rapidamente
> 
> ¿cuál es mejor de los dos : BBVA o SAN?
> 
> A ver si coincide lo que veo por técnico...



A mi me mola Bankinter. Lo ha comprado recientemente Bestinver.

Y hacia años! que no compraban un banco. Años!


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Abr 2013)

Y el jueves actúa el conde Drogi....

Va a ser una fiesta


----------



## sr.anus (29 Abr 2013)

Mañana otra vez pepon, ajustamos los sl. Y a disfrutar


----------



## Fran200 (29 Abr 2013)

Fran200 dijo:


> DAX: Está formando una resistencia en la zona de los 7610-25, rebotar con volumen en esta zona (si llega a hacerlo, ya que muchas manos estarán preparadas para entrar, y para el viaje no es bueno muchos pasajeros), sería para dar continuidad a una figura muy alcista en los dos últimos años. Hablamos de 8.000 y 8350.
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-abr-2013 at 01:50 ----------
> 
> ...





Fran200 dijo:


> No mucho, pero vamos os hago un técnico en un momento. Abro el Pro y miro a ver que veo.
> 
> P.d. Me he enganchado al hilo del Bitcoin
> 
> ...




Después de dejar unas previsiones siempre me gusta pasarme a comentar la jugada. El fondo de la previsión bueno, caída desde el día de la previsión y rebote, pero las correcciones más fuertes de lo previsto, especialmente en el Dax.

El IBEX por 40 puntos, pero dentro de lo previsto. Rebote y a buscar las zonas superiores. 
SP se escapó por menos de 4 puntos e igualmente a por los objetivos superiores.
Dax: las velas del 17 y el 23 para descabalgar a todo el mundo. Mucha profundidad en la corrección, asegurando un viaje sin pasajeros. 

Lo siento, pero con los medios que tengo ahora no puedo afinar más.

Dejo una pregunta sobre el posible comportamiento.

El IBEX está cerca de la segunda zona de subida, el SP muy cerca y el Dax mas alejado.

¿Qué deberían de hacer los índices para llegar de la mano al objetivo?


----------



## ghkghk (29 Abr 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> A mi me mola Bankinter. Lo ha comprado recientemente Bestinver.
> 
> Y hacia años! que no compraban un banco. Años!



Igual le doy una oportunidad. Ademas que con bankinter son libres de comisiones. Lo que me da rabia es subirme habiendo estado tantisimo mas barata. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Abr 2013)

Ya se acerca Mayo

El mes de las flores y el guano


----------



## Africano (29 Abr 2013)

Voy corto y largo en iberdrola pierdo y pierdo si o sí!!! jajajajaja


----------



## Abner (29 Abr 2013)

Fran200 dijo:


> Después de dejar unas previsiones siempre me gusta pasarme a comentar la jugada. El fondo de la previsión bueno, caída desde el día de la previsión y rebote, pero las correcciones más fuertes de lo previsto, especialmente en el Dax.
> 
> El IBEX por 40 puntos, pero dentro de lo previsto. Rebote y a buscar las zonas superiores.
> SP se escapó por menos de 4 puntos e igualmente a por los objetivos superiores.
> ...




Me cuadra que lleguemos a la zona del 8500-8600. ¿Contemplas un cambio de tendencia después de llegar ahí?


----------



## Jose (29 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Igual le doy una oportunidad. Ademas que con bankinter son libres de comisiones. Lo que me da rabia es subirme habiendo estado tantisimo mas barata.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Yo creo que es de los pocos bancos españoles que no tiene el SIDA inmobiliario.

A mí me gusta por su dividendo puntual y previsible. 
Recientemente ha ampliado capital por valor de 94MN€.
Yo soy accionista desde 2011 y con la ampliación con cargo a reservas me han caído 8210 nuevas acciones ( tenía cerca de 15.000). 

A primeros de Mayo empiezan a cotizar las nuevas acciones y tendré cerca de 23000.
Con esto estoy comprado a un precio medio de 3,40€. ( actualmente en pérdidas)

Es cierto que ha subido bastante, si hace una corrección buena creo que incrementaré hasta 25.000 acciones 

Con bankinter no soy tan optimista como con Gamesa, creo que tiene menos potencial de revalorización ( dudo que las pueda vender algún día por 7€), pero creo que es un banco bien gestionado y antes que comprar mierdas de cajas en quiebra se decidirá por crecer en banca privada internacional. " un cliente de banca privada equivale a 100 de banca comercial".

En los máximos históricos solo entró SG que se ha deshecho de parte de los paquetes que compró con importantes minusvalias y el mercado ha visto que precios no se deben pagar por BKT.
con suerte este año llegará a 200MN€ de beneficio y la cotización con un poco de suerte podría estar un euro por encima de la actual a final de año.


De hoy :

*Bankinter obtiene un beneficio de 50,4 millones de euros en el primer trimestre, un 1,9% más*

MADRID, 29 ABR. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Bankinter cerró el primer trimestre del año con un beneficio de 50,4 millones de euros, lo que supone un incremento del 1,9% con respecto a los 49,4 millones que ganó en el mismo periodo de 2012. Esta cifra se sitúa ligeramente por encima de los 49 millones que esperaba el consenso. Por su parte, el margen de intereses de la entidad fue de 132,6 millones de euros, frente a los 164,6 millones previos, esto es, un 19,4% menos. El mercado adelantaba que esta partida alcanzara los 137 millones de euros. Asimismo, el margen bruto se situó a cierre de marzo en 320,6 millones de euros, frente a los 312,2 millones del primer trimestre del ejercicio pasado, esto es, un 2,7% más. Finalmente, la morosidad se situó en el 4,5% frente al 4,28% previo. Bankinter parte hoy de los 2,6770 euros. S.C.


*Protagonistas de la mañana: Bankinter, Banco Sabadell, NH Hoteles, Bankia, Uralita*

ESPAÑA - Bankinter cerró el primer trimestre del año con un beneficio de 50,4 millones de euros, lo que supone un incremento del 1,9% con respecto a los 49,4 millones que ganó en el mismo periodo de 2012. - Banco Sabadell adquiere las filiales españolas de Lloyds Bank por 84 millones de euros. - NH Hoteles publica un resultado neto recurrente del primer trimestre negativo de 39 millones de euros. - Bankia comprará autocartera en 10 días hábiles posteriores al 14 de junio por valor de 90 millones de euros. Las nuevas acciones de la entidad comenzarán a cotizar el 28 de mayo. Por otro lado, BFA comprará acciones de Bankia tras la admisión de nuevos títulos para tener más del 70%. - Uralita ha comunicado a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) que el pasado viernes formalizó un acuerdo de financiación con la firma internacional de inversión KKR a través de un crédito de 320 millones de euros con vencimiento a siete años. - Vidrala ha publicado un resultado en el primer trimestre de 11,87 millones de euros, lo que supone un aumento del 18% con respecto al mismo periodo de 2012. - Renta 4 obtuvo un beneficio neto de 2,08 millones de euros en el primer trimestre, cifra superior en un 47,4% a la del mismo periodo de 2012. - Cementos Portland suministra hormigón a FCC para un puerto en Brasil, recoge Europa Press. - Sareb registra unas pérdidas de 5,49 millones en 2012 por su puesta en funcionamiento. - FCC aspira a entrar en China y Estados Unidos con su negocio de agua, publica Europa Press. - La banca nacionalizada frena la venta de su cartera industrial, sostiene Cinco Días. - Acciona se rearma en servicios para paliar el parón de las renovables, informa Cinco Días. - La Caixa estudia crear un gran hólding con sus participadas, apunta Expansión. - La deuda de Pescanova se acerca a 4.000 millones de euros, dice El País. - Generali, Mediobanca, Intesa y Telefónica podrían acabar con el acuerdo con Telco en septiembre. EUROPA - Credit Suisse y Lone Star compran el banco malo de Fortis por 6.700 millones de euros, según Dow Jones. - Vincent Bolloré podría convertirse en el nuevo presidente de Vivendi, recoge Dow Jones. - Verizon cifra la participación de Vodafone en la compañía en 100 millones de dólares, recoge Bloomberg. - Novartis ha sido denunciada en Estados Unidos por sobornar a médicos para recetar sus fármacos. - Siemens prevé lanzar un guidance de beneficios en la parte baja, subraya Handelsblatt. PRINCIPALES RECOMENDACIONES DE LA MAÑANA - Antena 3: Nomura reitera INFRAPONDERAR con precio objetivo en los 3,15 euros. - Gas Natural: UBS baja a VENDER desde neutral y recorta precio objetivo a 14 desde 15 euros. - Kingfisher: Jefferies mantiene COMPRAR con precio objetivo en los 330 peniques. - Anglo American: Nomura sube a NEUTRAL desde infraponderar. - Pinault Printemps:Morgan Stanley confirma INFRAPONDERAR con precio objetivo en los 153 euros. - Antofagasta: Nomura mantiene NEUTRAL con precio objetivo en los 1,200 desde 1,250 peniques. - STMicroElectronics: Jefferies confirma MANTENER y mejora precio objetivo a 6,45 desde 5,75 euros. - Coca-Cola Hellenic: Nomura reitera NEUTRAL y reduce precio objetivo a 18 desde 21 euros. - Vinci: Aurel BGC mantiene INFRAPONDERAR con precio objetivo en los 39 euros. - Kazakhmys: Nomura confirma INFRAPONDERAR. - Saint Gobain: Oddo reitera NEUTRAL y reduce precio objetivo a 34 desde 36 euros. - Rexel: Nomura mantiene COMPRAR y recorta precio objetivo a 450 desde 475 peniques. - Telenet: Nomura reitera COMPRAR y sube precio objetivo a 46,40 desde 41 euros. - Electrolux: Nomura confirma COMPRAR. - Teliasonera: Nomura mantiene NEUTRAL. M.D.



*Bankinter espera una fuerte mejora del margen de intereses en el segundo trimestre*
MADRID, 29 ABR. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- “El margen de intereses mejorará en los próximos trimestres apoyado en una importante reducción en el coste de financiación minorista y en la tendencia al alza de los precios del crédito”, ha reconocido la directora financiera de Bankinter, Gloria Ortiz, durante la presentación de resultados del primer trimestre de la entidad ante analistas. En concreto, la ejecutiva ha señalado que la mejora será más fuerte durante el segundo trimestre y será estable en los siguientes. Ortiz ha destacado que los resultados de los tres primeros meses del año muestran el fin de la compresión de este margen y además ponen de manifiesto que “seguimos siendo los mejores de la clase en la calidad de nuestros activos”. En este sentido, ha reconocido que la tasa de morosidad “podría tocar techo a finales de año”, pero dadas las circunstancias macroeconómicas y la alta tasa de desempleo es difícil dar estimaciones en este ámbito. Por otra parte, la directora financiera de Bankinter ha subrayado que el banco “ha sido capaz de refinanciar los vencimientos mayoristas del trimestre, incrementando su duración y reduciendo sus costes de financiación”. Finalmente, ha señalado que “nuestras inversiones en banca privada están dando sus frutos y la actividad de seguro sigue creciendo a buen ritmo”. A estas horas, Bankinter sube un 0,64%, hasta los 2,6940 euros. S.C.


*Dancausa, CEO de Bankinter: Se aleja el horizonte de la recuperación económica*

MADRID, 29 ABR. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- "Resultados que mantienen el tipo", en palabras de Bankinter son los que la entidad ha comunicado esta mañana. La consejera delegada del banco, María Dolores Dancausa, ha señalado durante la presentación de estas cifras que el "entorno económico de este primer trimestre ha sido muy parecido al de los últimos tres meses de 2012", y ha advertido que, a pesar de los hitos positivos, "se aleja el horizonte de la recuperación económica". Si bien, parece que las dudas de los inversores en torno a si España podrá o no salir de la crisis dan "un pequeño respiro". No obstante, ha destacado que "el desempleo no da tregua" y con él la mora, y que los "bancos sanos parece que van a seguir pagando los desatinos de otras entidades o cajas". S.C.


*Bankinter emite cédulas a tres años con sobredemanda y a un spread más bajo*
MADRID, 29 ABR. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- La consejera delegada (CEO) de Bankinter, María Dolores Dancausa, acaba de confirmar durante la presentación de resultados del primer trimestre del banco que han emitido 500 millones de euros en cédulas hipotecarias a tres años, con "sobredemanda y a un spread más bajo". A falta de los datos definitivos de la colocación, Expansión informa que el precio inicial barajado rondaba los 180 puntos básicos sobre midswap, pero la fuerte demanda (peticiones superiores a 700 millones), ha permitido rebajarlo hasta los 175 puntos. S.C.


*Dancausa, CEO de Bankinter, espera un beneficio en 2013 bastante mejor que en 2012*
MADRID, 29 ABR. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- En un "entorno complejo", las cifras que ha presentado esta mañana Bankinter son, para su consejera delegada (CEO), "sólidas y recurrentes". Así, a pesar de advertir que "nos esperan momentos difíciles, la ejecutiva ha afirmado tajante que su objetivo es que los beneficios de 2013 sean mejores que los de 2012, "espero que bastante", de hecho. No obstante, Dancausa ha matizado que la incertidumbre que rodea al negocio, tanto macroeconómica como regulatoria, hace difícil ofrecer un objetivo y un compromiso de beneficio. Lo que sí tiene claro, como la directora financiera del banco, Gloria Ortiz, es que "el margen de intereses va a seguir mejorando en trimestres venideros". S.C.


*Bankinter analiza posibles compras pero no se siente obligada a crecer inorgánicamente*
MADRID, 29 ABR. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Preguntada por el interés de Bankinter en el banco privado suizo BSI, la consejera delegada (CEO) de la entidad, María Dolores Dancausa, *ha reconocido que han estudiado esta adquisición *y también otras, pero "no hay ninguna oferta de compra sobre la mesa". Aunque el banco quiere crecer de forma inorgánica, la ejecutiva ha querido dejar claro que "no nos sentimos tampoco en la obligación" de hacerlo. En este sentido, Dancausa ha negado que hayan pujado por Inversis y ha señalado que su interés para crecer fuera de España está centrado en el negocio de banca privada. La consejera delegada ha señalado que la reestructuración bancaria de España no ha terminado ni mucho menos, por lo que entiende que sí "habrá más fusiones y adquisiciones" en el futuro. S.C.

saludos,


----------



## Janus (29 Abr 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> O sea, El futuro de las solares chinas sigue en el aire ¿no?
> (Si hablaramos de gamesa sería más apropiado, el de estas está en el sol :fiufiu: )



No hay negocio para todas ellas al conjunto. Tiene que haber consolidación y reducción de oferta. Lo hará la quiebra del sector sobre todo chino. Quieras que no, los usanos están actuando en plan proteccionista en cuento a paneles solares. Hace tiempo que venimos diciendo que sí a los usanos y no a los chinos.


----------



## hombre-mosca (29 Abr 2013)

Fran200 dijo:


> Después de dejar unas previsiones siempre me gusta pasarme a comentar la jugada. El fondo de la previsión bueno, caída desde el día de la previsión y rebote, pero las correcciones más fuertes de lo previsto, especialmente en el Dax.
> 
> El IBEX por 40 puntos, pero dentro de lo previsto. Rebote y a buscar las zonas superiores.
> SP se escapó por menos de 4 puntos e igualmente a por los objetivos superiores.
> ...



El DAX iba distorsionado por entrada de capital de fuera, ya sea de otros paises o de alemanes retornando capital por tema de impuestos (cds).

Les tocaba su dosis de sufrimiento y "limpieza" y ya la han echo. Ahora tambien querran batir "records", aunque yo estoy pesimista, no lo veo claro.


----------



## Janus (29 Abr 2013)

Unos números. Gamesa vale en bolsa unos 750 millones.

Creo que se puede poner en poco tiempo en un ebit de unos 100 millones anuales de forma que su valoración x14 podría estar en 1400 millones de EV. Debe unos 700 millones por lo que actualmente el equity estaría en precio y ya no tendría más margen de subida.

Si la peña valorase una previsión de beneficio en algún momento de unos 200 millones anuales .... querría decir que estaríamos hablando de un EV de 2800 millones por lo que el valor debería multiplicar por 2,5 en bolsa. Otro escenario sería que baje en otros 400 millones la deuda de forma que eso a día de hoy serían unos 2 euros por acción.

Ahí tienen el escenario ad-hoc. Ganar 200 millones anuales y cotizar x14 el EV. Con ello se cumpliría el objetivo que venimos comentando.


----------



## bertok (29 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Unos números. Gamesa vale en bolsa unos 750 millones.
> 
> Creo que se puede poner en poco tiempo en un ebit de unos 100 millones anuales de forma que su valoración x14 podría estar en 1400 millones de EV. Debe unos 700 millones por lo que actualmente el equity estaría en precio y ya no tendría más margen de subida.
> 
> ...



Janus, te veo un poco despistado. Majete, pásate por el hilo de los PAUs del Norte para llevarte tu razón diaria de hostias virtuales :XX::XX::XX:

Ya puestos, podemos apostar a que van a plantar millones de molinillos en la luna (oh wait, no hay viento) y la valoración se puede ir a 30 pavos por share ::::

Te quiero tío


----------



## Janus (29 Abr 2013)

De la presentación de Gamesa:

Volumen (MWe) 1.800-2.000
Margen de contribución 17%-18%
Margen EBIT 3%-5%
Circulante AEGs s/Ventas c.15%
Capex (MM €) <150 
DFN/EBITDA <2,5X
Generación Caja Libre 
Neta
>0

Dicen de bajar el ratio de deuda más de un 10% sobre el x2,8 actual. Dicen de incrementar sensíblemente la rentabilidad ....

Ojo que ahora que todo es super chachi es cuando se pueden marcar una corrección. Como cumpla varios quarters más y si les da por incrementar los guiadances a futuro ...... subirá bastante y bastante deprisa. Mientras ajo y agua que queda mucho por remar.


----------



## bertok (29 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> De la presentación de Gamesa:
> 
> Volumen (MWe) 1.800-2.000
> Margen de contribución 17%-18%
> ...



Sulto o muelte ::


----------



## Janus (29 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Janus, te veo un poco despistado. Majete, pásate por el hilo de los PAUs del Norte para llevarte tu razón diaria de hostias virtuales :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Ya puestos, podemos apostar a que van a plantar millones de molinillos en la luna (oh wait, no hay viento) y la valoración se puede ir a 30 pavos por share ::::
> 
> Te quiero tío



A ver, ahora voy para allá.

Pinguino, desde 1,08 como una master-IN, casi triplicando. Y muchos del hilo acompañando. Y eso sin molinos en la luna pero no te preocupes porque van a sacar unos molinillos adaptables para el culo que permitan generar una sonrisa cuando uno se tira un pedo. Adivinas a quién se le va a proponer el proof of concept?.


----------



## bertok (29 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> A ver, ahora voy para allá.
> 
> Pinguino, desde 1,08 como una master-IN, casi triplicando. Y muchos del hilo acompañando. Y eso sin molinos en la luna pero no te preocupes porque van a sacar unos molinillos adaptables para el culo que permitan generar una sonrisa cuando uno se tira un pedo. Adivinas a quién se le va a proponer el proof of concept?.



No te enfades, caimán ::::::


----------



## tarrito (29 Abr 2013)

en la Luna no sé pero en Saturno ... ienso:


La nave


----------



## ponzi (29 Abr 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> A mi me mola Bankinter. Lo ha comprado recientemente Bestinver.
> 
> Y hacia años! que no compraban un banco. Años!



Hace unos dias analice Bankinter, sin lugar a dudas creo que es la mejor opción para posicionarse en banca española. La clave esta en no analizar la empresa como un banco cualquiera si no como dueña de una de las aseguradoras mas punteras y crecientes del país.Yo creo que linea directa valdrá unos 800 mill comparando el negocio con otras empresas afines como puede ser catalana occidente.


Por cierto la capitalización de unience(Reuters) no coincide ni con bme ni con eleconomista

http://www.eleconomista.es/indice/IBEX-35

creo que la correcta son 1500 mill que es lo que aparece en bme

https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/BKT


----------



## ponzi (29 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Unos números. Gamesa vale en bolsa unos 750 millones.
> 
> Creo que se puede poner en poco tiempo en un ebit de unos 100 millones anuales de forma que su valoración x14 podría estar en 1400 millones de EV. Debe unos 700 millones por lo que actualmente el equity estaría en precio y ya no tendría más margen de subida.
> 
> ...



Te has pasado al fundamentalismo.Estoy de acuerdo con tus cifras, aunque en Reuters viene que su deuda neta es menor, unos 400 mill.Si al final consiguen ganar unos 100 mill terminaremos viendo la cotización por encima de 5


----------



## Jose (29 Abr 2013)

kroño Bertok, piensas como un Españolazo... que el 98% del negocio de Gamesa está fuera de España.

La próxima burbuja es energética y el próximo arreón tecnológico gira completamente entorno al coche eléctrico ( aunque España no va ha coger el tren). para esto hacen falta aerogeneradores.

España está muy molinizada , pero en los emergentes ( verdadero mercado de gamesa) está prácticamente todo por hacer.

Además ahora llega la moda del Offshore ( Gamesa llega tarde como no podía ser de otra forma ) pero algo rascará.

saludos y hasta mañana


----------



## bertok (29 Abr 2013)

Jose dijo:


> kroño Bertok, piensas como un Españolazo... que el 98% del negocio de Gamesa está fuera de España.
> 
> La próxima burbuja es energética y el próximo arreón tecnológico gira completamente entorno al coche eléctrico ( aunque España no va ha coger el tren). para esto hacen falta aerogeneradores.
> 
> ...



Si mercado tiene pero no tiene un portfolio de productos competitivo.

Tiene altas probabilidades de desaparecer o ser mucho más pequeña de lo que es actualmente.

Cuidado con el siemprealcismo. Cuando pinten bastos bajará del 10% en 10%.


----------



## Jose (30 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Si mercado tiene pero no tiene un portfolio de productos competitivo.
> 
> Tiene altas probabilidades de desaparecer o ser mucho más pequeña de lo que es actualmente.
> 
> Cuidado con el siemprealcismo. Cuando pinten bastos bajará del 10% en 10%.



y de 20 en 20, yo me comí una caída del 18% en un día para gamesa ( la mayor de mi vida ) como inversor , y ahí estoy 

Los sudamericanos no hablan alemán (siemens) ni danés (vestas) cuando el cacique de turno les dice que quiere poner unos molinos para que parezcan que están haciendo algo en el pueblo, cogen y llaman a Gamesa porque les atienden en castellano, te lo juro que es verídico. No se complican la vida.
brasil, argentina, perú, chile, india, Ecuador ......
En cuanto al invento....es un puñetero generador ,.... no hay más que rascar lo puedes hacer más grande o más pequeño, pero es siempre lo mismo.

En cuanto a costes no son más caros que los otros 2.


----------



## Janus (30 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No te enfades, caimán ::::::



Es difícil enfadarse viendo que uno tiene el culo sobre un pastizal y otros miran con envidia. No te preocupes, algún día nos montaremos un taller de alicatado de trincheras y prometo darte el curro y el sueldo de un oficial de primera. Y ya verás a FCC, hay noticias de insider que verás muy pronto. Y si no, te las contaré yo como acostumbro haciendo referencia a los barruntes de la zona de Azca.


----------



## pollastre (30 Abr 2013)

Fran200 dijo:


> ----------------
> Iniciado por Fran200 Ver Mensaje
> 
> DAX: Está formando una resistencia en la zona de los 7610-25, rebotar con volumen en esta zona (si llega a hacerlo, ya que muchas manos estarán preparadas para entrar,
> ...



Más que sólo el fondo de la previsión, yo entiendo que su previsión en sí era buena. Hubo de hecho trabajo de acumulación antes del 17, y realmente había (habíamos) mucha gente detrás del rebote en 7K6. Pienso que ése era en verdad el guión.

Lo que pasa - y esto ya es una interpretación personal de acuerdo a mis datos - es que la vela del 17 no fue un meneo para descabalgar, sino una realización parcial de un gordo-gordo en toda regla. No es siquiera necesario tener tecnología húngara (je), basta con echarle un ojo a la barra de volumen @1h/9:00am, comparada con, digamos, el mes de Abril completo.

Total, pueden permitirselo, pues bien sabe Ud. desde dónde vienen subidos. Si además de realizar parcialmente me sirve para asustar al personal, pues mira, doble beneficio...

Doble techo o segundo tramo alcista, aún no lo sé. El volumen chúngale (gordo-gordo en su terminología) está muy cerca de igualar al que teníamos en nuestro último máximo, 8K+ . Para meterle un empujón serio a eso, me gustaría ver una acumulación de volumen "del peligroso", obviamente, mayor de la que tuvimos cuando tocamos el 8090.

Así que mientras llegamos al primer relevante serio (796x) y negociamos esa zona, los próximos días van a ser realmente cruciales.


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Es difícil enfadarse viendo que uno tiene el culo sobre un pastizal y otros miran con envidia. No te preocupes, algún día nos montaremos un taller de alicatado de trincheras y prometo darte el curro y el sueldo de un oficial de primera. Y ya verás a FCC, hay noticias de insider que verás muy pronto. Y si no, te las contaré yo como acostumbro haciendo referencia a los barruntes de la zona de Azca.



Ni en 3 vidas llegarás a dónde estoy yo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Mide tus fuerzas, caimán.


----------



## Janus (30 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ni en 3 vidas llegarás a dónde estoy yo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Mide tus fuerzas, caimán.



Ghost madmax?.


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ghost madmax?.



Caimán, a unos cuantos de tu perfil he despedido yo ... 8:

Me voy a la piltra, que se me calienta la boca.

Bye, bye


----------



## ponzi (30 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ghost madmax?.



no se si imaginarmelo así

[YOUTUBE]cF--7tTMAZM[/YOUTUBE]

o así

[YOUTUBE]5lagJ5DMheg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (30 Abr 2013)

Por cierto nueva miniserie 

[YOUTUBE]tWLYtfwNZ8M[/YOUTUBE]


"La trinchera..."...Venga quien ha sido quien esta haciendo de las suyas en Youtube


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ni en 3 vidas llegarás a dónde estoy yo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Mide tus fuerzas, caimán.



:


----------



## tarrito (30 Abr 2013)

a falta de meternos con







entre ellos se divierten


----------



## ponzi (30 Abr 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> a falta de meternos con
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se ha pasado al mundo de los djs


[YOUTUBE]MjVHoQOP6yw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## wetpiñata (30 Abr 2013)

Buenos días. Miren que me ha dibujado mi ahijado. Lo voy a poner en la nevera...(por cierto, tengo que comprar leche)


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Abr 2013)

como viene los futruros del ibex?????
volvemos al dilema de siempre, he aguantado un -14% con mi etf del ibex, y ahora con un +1.87%, estoy acojonado.
si me sube un 2% me salgo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Abr 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> en la Luna no sé pero en Saturno ... ienso:
> 
> 
> La nave



Monlovi, a pesar de mi decepción al no encontrarme boobies, he de agradecerle el post. Me ha recordado el documental que vi hace unos meses acerca de los huracanes en saturno. Si tiene tiempo búsquelo, IMPRESIONANTE. Dentro del mega-huracán se desarrollan otros huracanes, pero lo más chulo es la forma hexagonal de la tormenta del polo norte ::







[YOUTUBE]wIj7wH4hsbc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LOLO08 (30 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> como viene los futruros del ibex?????
> volvemos al dilema de siempre, he aguantado un -14% con mi etf del ibex, y ahora con un +1.87%, estoy acojonado.
> si me sube un 2% me salgo



En positivo. deja correr ganancias y corta perdidas...


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Monlovi, a pesar de mi decepción al no encontrarme boobies, he de agradecerle el post. Me ha recordado el documental que vi hace unos meses acerca de los huracanes en saturno. Si tiene tiempo búsquelo, IMPRESIONANTE. Dentro del mega-huracán se desarrollan otros huracanes, pero lo más chulo es la forma hexagonal de la tormenta del polo norte ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿huracanes?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿huracanes?
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Sublime, sublime!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Abr 2013)

buenos dias gaceleridos 


hoy se cierra el gap y por fin comienza el brutal rally bajista :no:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (30 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿huracanes?




.
Vaya forma de invocar a pepón. Los cortos esperen un poco ...


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Abr 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Vaya forma de invocar a pepón. Los cortos esperen un poco ...



par de horas como mucho , nikkei frenado en el 61,8% y el sp500 tambien en pleno techo :fiufiu:


----------



## LOLO08 (30 Abr 2013)

Pepóngamusinas!!!


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Abr 2013)

con ese gif si que me pongo largo


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> con ese gif si que me pongo largo



se pone largote eh mariposilla :rolleye:


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Abr 2013)

no entiendo.... si me pongo largo por dos buenas tetassssss, no se de donde saca uzted lo de mariposilla??????
pero bueno, lo que usté diga


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> no entiendo.... si me pongo largo por dos buenas tetassssss, no se de donde saca uzted lo de mariposilla??????
> pero bueno, lo que usté diga



porque ustec es un desviado de mucho cuidado 

---------- Post added 30-abr-2013 at 09:13 ----------

eurostoxx toca los 2735 resistencia :fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (30 Abr 2013)

http://www.eleconomista.mobi/notici...ital-hoy-cotizara-a-1378-euros.html#_Noticias


Madre mia ahora mismo el que acudio con 1000 eu a la opv, tendra 2 acciones de 1,3.Toma acordeon


----------



## Tio Masclet (30 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Bankia inicia su ampliación de capital: hoy cotizará a 1,378 euros - elEconomista.es
> 
> 
> Madre mia ahora mismo el que acudio con 1000 eu a la opv, tendra 2 acciones de 1,3.Toma acordeon



Conozco a gente que está en esa situación y ¡esperando, que ya subirán!
¡Qué estafa!


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Abr 2013)

ahi lo tienen , eurostoxx50 choca con la parte alta del lateral , ibex a puntito de cerrar el minigap , lo cerramos y pabajo con to :no:


----------



## paulistano (30 Abr 2013)

Claro Sr. Muertoviviente....ocurrirá igual que cuando avisaba en los 8.000 que tomaríamos la jran bajista y pabajo?


----------



## juanfer (30 Abr 2013)

Fran200 dijo:


> Después de dejar unas previsiones siempre me gusta pasarme a comentar la jugada. El fondo de la previsión bueno, caída desde el día de la previsión y rebote, pero las correcciones más fuertes de lo previsto, especialmente en el Dax.
> 
> El IBEX por 40 puntos, pero dentro de lo previsto. Rebote y a buscar las zonas superiores.
> SP se escapó por menos de 4 puntos e igualmente a por los objetivos superiores.
> ...



Yo comenté que esperaba una bajada importante, del ibex a 76XX y el DAX a 73XX, pero bueno al final la bajada no fue tan importante, con lo que se espera una bajada muy importante para remontar o no.

Posiblemente la bajada importante venga ahora.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Abr 2013)

nikkei parado justo en el 61,8% fibonazi :fiufiu:

juanfer , la mm200 aguanto en cierre semanal por eso reboto y por que tiene que cerrar el minigao en 8540 :Baile:


----------



## ghkghk (30 Abr 2013)

Gato, ya que no da thanks analíceme CAF y se lo daré yo.


----------



## locojaen (30 Abr 2013)

Desconcertado:

Bankia --- + 83,60% 
Bankia D -- - 90,04% 

cuales son las que la semana pasada entraron en contrasplit?


----------



## juanfer (30 Abr 2013)

Bueno reanudamos los cortos, ayer abrí cortos en el DAX y todo bien hasta que los gringos cansinos abrieron y me saltaron el SL.

Intentamos cortos en el DAX de nuevo.

Mantenemos largos en Philips hasta cobrar el dividendo del día 7 de mayo.


----------



## ponzi (30 Abr 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Conozco a gente que está en esa situación y ¡esperando, que ya subirán!
> ¡Qué estafa!



Yo también conozco alguno, pero solo un pequeño detalle entre el contrasplit y la ampliación quien empezase con 266 acciones es decir 1000 euros ahora mismo solo tiene dos acciones de 1,3 mas 0,66 de otra acción. Para que esas dos acciones llegasen a los 1000 euros iniciales, la acción debería revalorizarse un 37000%, ya pueden espera sentados


----------



## amago45 (30 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo también conozco alguno, pero solo un pequeño detalle entre el contrasplit y la ampliación quien empezase con 266 acciones es decir 1000 euros ahora mismo solo tiene dos acciones de 1,3 mas 0,66 de otra acción. Para que esas dos acciones llegasen a los 1000 euros iniciales, la acción debería revalorizarse un 37000%, ya pueden espera sentados



XD
de momento han ampliado el rango estático al 50%, y se revalorizan hoy un 86% ... a este ritmo en un par de semanas ... ...


----------



## juanfer (30 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo también conozco alguno, pero solo un pequeño detalle entre el contrasplit y la ampliación quien empezase con 266 acciones es decir 1000 euros ahora mismo solo tiene dos acciones de 1,3 mas 0,66 de otra acción. Para que esas dos acciones llegasen a los 1000 euros iniciales, la acción debería revalorizarse un 37000%, ya pueden espera sentados



Y porque es una caja/banco que sino hubiera quebrado hace tiempo y el valor seria 0.


----------



## ponzi (30 Abr 2013)

locojaen dijo:


> Desconcertado:
> 
> Bankia --- + 83,60%
> Bankia D -- - 90,04%
> ...



El frob esta haciendo de las suyas con el dinero de todos los españoles...Son tan brutos que estan inyectando el dinero con el mercado abierto.Ahora mismo su capitalización supera los 20000 mill, vale mas que empresas del tipo Gas natural,Endesa,Ferrovial,Mapfre,Adidas,Henkel...Que son unos ppcos miles de mill,naa tres durillos que nos sobraban a todos los españoles, pobre Rajoy tiene tanto dinero que no sabe ni donde gastarlo

---------- Post added 30-abr-2013 at 10:25 ----------




amago45 dijo:


> XD
> de momento han ampliado el rango estático al 50%, y se revalorizan hoy un 86% ... a este ritmo en un par de semanas ... ...





juanfer dijo:


> Y porque es una caja/banco que sino hubiera quebrado hace tiempo y el valor seria 0.



Mirar la capitalización ..


Bankia - Todo un futuro juntos

Y ahora comprarla con otras empresas del ibex

Solo 6 empresas del ibex superan los 20000 mill de capitalización 

---------- Post added 30-abr-2013 at 10:33 ----------

[YOUTUBE]komtAg4sHYE[/YOUTUBE]


Ahora falta que amplíen el anuncio 30/04/2013 hemos recibido 10000 mill del frob


[YOUTUBE]R5Axwia4EfE[/YOUTUBE]

Una cuenta donde si todos aportamos lo mejor que tenemos todos seremos titulares de lo que esta por venir.....Que grande el publicista


----------



## Cascooscuro (30 Abr 2013)

Bankia subiendo un 208%... XDDDD

Edito: meloxpliquen!

Edito2: 288%...no entiendo nada:

Pero si van a hacer ampliacion de capital a 1,35eur fijos / accion...y ahora mismo las estan subiendo a 5,60eur/accion

Alguien se ha vuelto loco?


----------



## Burbujilimo (30 Abr 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Bankia subiendo un 208%... XDDDD
> 
> Edito: meloxpliquen!
> 
> Edito2: 288%...no entiendo nada:



"A ver quién tiene cojones a meterle cortos!!" dijo el leoncio.


----------



## Cascooscuro (30 Abr 2013)

Yo mismo me respondo:

Los derechos de Bankia caen un 90% y 'anulan' la subida de las acciones,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com

ahora me cuadra. Una nueva estaFa milimetricamente planeada y ejecutada.


----------



## ponzi (30 Abr 2013)

Vaya forma de doblegar los mercados Mariano....Zoido se lo debe estar pasando pipa con Bankia


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Abr 2013)

jo jo

cakia +455%


----------



## ponzi (30 Abr 2013)

Que alguien avise a Mariano, los 10000 mill son para el equity no para comprar acciones


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=BKIA:SM

Esto tiene que estar mal....capitalización 64000 mill, la empresa mas capitalizada de España


----------



## locojaen (30 Abr 2013)

desconozco si habia cortos en los títulos de bankia, si así fuese... pupita.


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Abr 2013)

jajajajajajaa en infomercados aparece la cotizacion de Bankia con un -21564%
como matematicamente algo que no puede estar en negativo, baja ese porcentaje????


----------



## ponzi (30 Abr 2013)

55000 mill

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=BKIA:SM

Donde decís que hay que apuntarse para meterle unos cortitos a esto?


----------



## Krim (30 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> jajajajajajaa en infomercados aparece la cotizacion de Bankia con un -21564%
> como matematicamente algo que no puede estar en negativo, baja ese porcentaje????



Pues está claro.

Si compras 1000€ en acciones, y cae un 10% (-10%), tienes 900€.

Si cae un 100% (-100%) tienes 0€.

Si cae un 21564% (-21564%), tienes -214640€, o sea, debes 214640€.

Joer tío. Si es que hay que explicarlo todo :XX::XX::XX:
-------------
Vaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaale, ya sé que las acciones nunca pueden tener valores negativos. ¡Pero no me digas que no da risilla ver el número!


----------



## ponzi (30 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> 55000 mill
> 
> http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=BKIA:SM
> 
> Donde decís que hay que apuntarse para meterle unos cortitos a esto?



Todo bmw son 45000 mill

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=BMW:GR


----------



## ponzi (30 Abr 2013)

Cuando bme revise el libro de ordenes de bankia aquí se va a liar gorda....Ya esta a 65000 mill


----------



## Mr. Brightside (30 Abr 2013)

Bankia +653%

Y yo que pensaba que había visto casi todo en este país...


----------



## juanfer (30 Abr 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Pues está claro.
> 
> Si compras 1000€ en acciones, y cae un 10% (-10%), tienes 900€.
> 
> ...



Imaginate los que van a apalancados.:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Que alguien avise a Mariano, los 10000 mill son para el equity no para comprar acciones
> 
> 
> BANKIA SA (BKIA:Continuous): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek
> ...



lo más inteligente que oído

esto es país en forma de agujero negro

tiene un mp :rolleye:


----------



## Tio Masclet (30 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Cuando bme revise el libro de ordenes de bankia aquí se va a liar gorda....Ya esta a 65000 mill



Menuda broma.
¡Qué espectáculo!.
Como diría Forges: ¡País!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Abr 2013)

Si no hubieran sacado a Bankiarrota del Ibex hoy llegábamos a los 17.000 puntos.

Malditos antipatriotas. Yo os maldigo a todos.

---------- Post added 30-abr-2013 at 12:20 ----------

Bankia, Pescanova... pasaran a la historia bursátil de este país.


----------



## ghkghk (30 Abr 2013)

No me estoy enterando de nada, que acabo de llegar. ¿¿Me estáis diciendo que el FROB ha comprado miles de millones de euros "a mercado" y Bankia sube un 700%??

No me lo creo. No me entero.


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si no hubieran sacado a Bankiarrota del Ibex hoy llegábamos a los 17.000 puntos.
> 
> Malditos antipatriotas. Yo os maldigo a todos.
> 
> ...



lo dices porque tienes telefónicas pillín


----------



## ponzi (30 Abr 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> lo más inteligente que oído
> 
> esto es país en forma de agujero negro
> 
> tiene un mp :rolleye:











Tio Masclet dijo:


> Menuda broma.
> ¡Qué espectáculo!.
> Como diría Forges: ¡País!











chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si no hubieran sacado a Bankiarrota del Ibex hoy llegábamos a los 17.000 puntos.
> 
> Malditos antipatriotas. Yo os maldigo a todos.
> 
> ...









ghkghk dijo:


> No me estoy enterando de nada, que acabo de llegar. ¿¿Me estáis diciendo que el FROB ha comprado miles de millones de euros "a mercado" y Bankia sube un 700%??
> 
> No me lo creo. No me entero.



A mi también me cuesta creerlo pero esto es España. En business week aparece como la empresa mas capitalizada del pais.


----------



## paulistano (30 Abr 2013)

A alguien más le ha aparecido esto al conectarse a bankinter??

Mi tiempo real
Por motivos legales de las bolsas, es necesario para recibir las cotizaciones en tiempo real, firmar los contratos correspondientes a dichas bolsas.
Seleccione una opción y pulse Continuar.
Deseo firmar ahora los contratos que tengo pendientes.
Deseo firmar en otro momento los contratos que tengo pendientes.
No deseo firmar los contratos que tengo pendientes.



No quiero contratar tiempo real ni nada, de hecho no me deja ni ir a mis posiciones....salvo que firme el contrato ese....::


Edito: No sé dónde coño habré dado que me aparecía como que tení auna solicitud para tiempo real en el Nasdaq....ienso:

He marcado que no quiero firmar nada y ya puedo acceder a posiciones.


----------



## hombre-mosca (30 Abr 2013)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Bankia +653%
> 
> Y yo que pensaba que había visto casi todo en este país...



Es solo falta de experiencia en los mercados financieros de los ejpañeques.

Que guay ponerse por fin corto en valores ... o largo apalancado ...

The reality is here und now!!.

PD: no merece la pena interesarse por eso. Que miran ustedes, futuras posiciones buenas o cantaros rotos?


----------



## Janus (30 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> jajajajajajaa en infomercados aparece la cotizacion de Bankia con un -21564%
> como matematicamente algo que no puede estar en negativo, baja ese porcentaje????





A ese nivel ha llegado la programacion en españa. Es un sector muerto gracias a empresas como indra que destruyen el talento a base de tirar los precios. Esa es la cosecha. Compras mierda, te dan mierda.


----------



## ponzi (30 Abr 2013)

Estos alemanes no se enteran

http://www.eleconomista.es/indice/DAX-30/resumen/Capitalizacion


Solo siemens y sap superan en capitalización a Bankia....pobrecillos

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=BKIA:SM

Bankia 67500 mill...No quiero ni imaginarme como quedará el mercado de derivados


----------



## ghkghk (30 Abr 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> A alguien más le ha aparecido esto al conectarse a bankinter??
> 
> Mi tiempo real
> Por motivos legales de las bolsas, es necesario para recibir las cotizaciones en tiempo real, firmar los contratos correspondientes a dichas bolsas.
> ...




Yo he firmado para el Nasdaq... Total, nunca se sabe :fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (30 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo he firmado para el Nasdaq... Total, nunca se sabe :fiufiu:



Pero no te cobran?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Abr 2013)

BKIA que empreson mañana a este ritmo de subidas supera a Apple, y el viernes a Exxon.

Grande Rato, todo lo que toca lo convierte en oro.


----------



## Burbujilimo (30 Abr 2013)

Bankia:

Mínimo 1,61 - Máximo 11,80 (si no he mirado mal, entre mínimo y máximo más de un 700% de diferencia... en un par de horas).

El gráfico:


¿Se ha ganado ya el título de mayor chicharro de la historia??


----------



## ghkghk (30 Abr 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pero no te cobran?




Para saber eso me tendría que haber leido el contrato, digo yo.


----------



## aksarben (30 Abr 2013)

Esto ya lo hemos visto...

Short sellers make VW the world's priciest firm | Reuters



> Short sellers desperate to close their positions paid as much as 1,005 euros a share during the session following Sunday's news that there was less than 6 percent of VW voting stock still floating in the market.
> 
> At that price Volkswagen's voting stock was worth 296 billion euros ($370 billion), or more than the $343 billion market capitalization of Exxon Mobil (XOM.N).
> 
> VW shares later closed trading on Tuesday up 82 percent at 945 euros.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Abr 2013)

Ansin mejor:


----------



## ponzi (30 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> BKIA que empreson mañana a este ritmo de subidas supera a Apple, y el viernes a Exxon.
> 
> Grande Rato, todo lo que toca lo convierte en oro.



Cuanto potencial desperdiciado

[YOUTUBE]_uxiY7WIbkw[/YOUTUBE]


Anda que no da juego Bankia...imagínese si no que haría toda esta gente en su tiempo libre

[YOUTUBE]H_G3rgNPacs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (30 Abr 2013)

aksarben dijo:


> Esto ya lo hemos visto...
> 
> Short sellers make VW the world's priciest firm | Reuters



Si,y acabo con una muerte

http://www.elconfidencial.com/merca..._81_magnate_aleman_adolf_merckle_suicida.html

Días después se descubrió la verdad

http://calcifer.org/blog/2009/03/como-porsche-torcio-el-sistema-financiero-y-provoco-una-muerte.html


----------



## atika (30 Abr 2013)

La verdad no entiendo que cojones está pasando. HACe 4 dias valian 20 centimos y hoy han llegadoa valer mas de 11 euros ¿?
Mientras dicen que se han desdoblado las acciones y que las desdobladas bajan en la misma proporcion que estas suben...
Mirar, mejor no toco hoy nada, por lo que pueda pasar.
¿Bankia la empresa mas capitalizada? ... no comments
Aquí va a pasar algo gordo, pero gordo gordo... Felizmente d ebankia huí como de la peste...
En fin esperare a que algún erudito aclare el misterio.


----------



## Hannibal (30 Abr 2013)

Janus, si tiene tiempo de postrarse ante un humilde servidor, le he leido recomendar FCC pero ¿por qué motivos concretamente? En principio tengo 2 sectores prohibidos, que obviamente son los derivados de la burbuja: bancos y construcción.


----------



## garpie (30 Abr 2013)

A ver si esto nos aclara algo:

Locura en Bankia: se dispara más de un 700% y los derechos se hunden un 90%



> Las acciones de Bankia se han llegado a disparar más de un 700% hasta fijar un máximo intradía en los 11,80 euros en el primer día tras la ampliación, mientras que los derechos de la misma se hunden un 90%. Una circunstancia que es difícil de explicar si no es hilando fino con las condiciones de la ampliación de capital que ha iniciado hoy por un importe total de 10.700 millones de euros para completar su recapitalización.
> 
> Ayer, las acciones de Bankia, que cerraron a un precio de 11,3 euros tras registrar una caída del 9,1%, pero hoy se han desdoblado y, por un lado, cotizan los títulos, que han arrancado a un precio de 1,378 euros, y, por otro, los derechos de suscripción preferente, que han comenzado la sesión en los 9,92 euros.
> 
> ...


----------



## paulistano (30 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Para saber eso me tendría que haber leido el contrato, digo yo.



No sé si hay un mínimo de operaciones al semestre...


----------



## ghkghk (30 Abr 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No sé si hay un mínimo de operaciones al semestre...





Sí. Yo creo que esto ha sido algo estilo "conocimiento del inversor, riesgos y demás" pero que si no operas no te cobran.. Si no me van a oir, le he dado OK para que me dejasen en paz, pero como me cobren pienso crear la Plataforma Afectados por el Nasdaq en Bankinter y se van a cagar.


----------



## LOLO08 (30 Abr 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Pepóngamusinas!!!



Bocazas!!!


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Abr 2013)

garpie dijo:


> A ver si esto nos aclara algo:
> 
> Locura en Bankia: se dispara más de un 700% y los derechos se hunden un 90%



denle las gracias a garpie y dejen la teoria de la conspiracion ::

6 millones de euros pone de volumen..... la cosa es saber si hay ordenes fuera de mercado.......


----------



## burbubolsa (30 Abr 2013)

En el FDAX, spaghetti. Falta la salsa boloñesa.


----------



## hombre-mosca (30 Abr 2013)

Mr. Ponzi a pesar de que en muchas cosas no compartimos opiniones (dicho de una foma suave ...), que piensa de esta a 3 meses (hasta Julio no hay nada) 

Curioso como va en el ultimo mes 

KONTRON AG (KBC:Xetra): Financial Statements - Businessweek

PD: I&D y estraordinarios ... las ex-pectativas dicen mucho. Como nos hemos podido equivocar tanto .

PD2: casi todos mis niñas corren en estas placas


----------



## wetpiñata (30 Abr 2013)

Seguimos probando el verde... a ver si se deciden


----------



## hombre-mosca (30 Abr 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> En el FDAX, spaghetti. Falta la salsa boloñesa.



Esta vez hay grafico o no... la ultima vez tuve que hacer un analisis de la pagina para encontrar su .... P.U.T.O. Grafico. Gracias piraton que lo mostraste a los Hogos de la gente.

No va mal .... El interes es bueno, y el suyo es muy jrande, pero tiene que centrarse en una cosa, como puedo ganar dinero a un corto/corto-medio plazo (platita).

No quiero de ninguna manera cortar su interes ... de esa forma aprendimos todos (unos mas que otros, con mas o menos medios).

Controle su centro de input-actividades (cerebro) y no se pase con sus outputs (boca-grande) y lo conseguira, es solo probar-error probar-error probar-error ... al final se aprende o se ..... bueno .... se aprende.


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Abr 2013)

bueno, subimos o no??????no me quiero quedar dentro este puente (en Madrid) quiero vender antes del cierre, espero cerremos el mini gap intra en 8483


----------



## HisHoliness (30 Abr 2013)

Venga esa EONas! Que las tengo a 14,60 joder....


----------



## amago45 (30 Abr 2013)

Que bién le van a venir estos leuros a Cebrián ... ... 

Telefónica: venta 40% activos de Guatemala, El Salvador, Nicaragua y Panamá 30/04/13 11:32
Telefónica. Ha firmado un acuerdo de venta con Corporación Multi Inversiones (CMI) para la venta del 40% de sus activos en Guatemala, El Salvador, Nicaragua y Panamá. El importe de la transacción asciende a 500 mln USD (350 mln eur) + 72 mln USD variable en función de la evolución futura de estos activos. La operación implica un múltiplo 6,5x EBITDA 2012, que nos parece atractivo. Telefónica mantiene su política de venta de activos para reducir deuda


----------



## wetpiñata (30 Abr 2013)

US Single-Family Home Prices Rose 9.3% in February vs. 9% Est.


----------



## hombre-mosca (30 Abr 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Venga esa EONas! Que las tengo a 14,60 joder....



NO JODAIS AMIJOS, QUE LLEVO DICIENDO DESDE HACE LA TIRA QUE HASTA DESPUES DE LA JUNTA NI TOCALLLLLASSSSSSSS....

(Perdone las mayusculas).


----------



## HisHoliness (30 Abr 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> NO JODAIS AMIJOS, QUE LLEVO DICIENDO DESDE HACE LA TIRA QUE HASTA DESPUES DE LA JUNTA NI TOCALLLLLASSSSSSSS....
> 
> (Perdone las mayusculas).



Pues me debí perder ese post....a lo hecho, pecho!

---------- Post added 30-abr-2013 at 14:11 ----------

Ahora mismo mi cartera es esta...que os parece? las heredadas las compro mi padre hace ni se sabe, no las quiero tocar...las demás las he comprado pensando en el L/P. 

Para el mas C/P me acabo de hacer una cuenta en Selfbank para comprar y vender con más agilidad, voy a meter unos 3k€ para empezar...

Empresa	Peso	Precio Compra
BBVA 16%	Heredada
Repsol	24%	Heredada
Iberdrola	3%	Heredada
Aperam	0%	Heredada
ArcelorMittal 6%	Heredada
Inditex	17%	99,50
E.ON 16%	14,59
Santander	17%	5,49


----------



## burbubolsa (30 Abr 2013)

[YOUTUBE]WofqmWpXJZ8[/YOUTUBE]



hombre-mosca dijo:


> Esta vez hay grafico o no... la ultima vez tuve que hacer un analisis de la pagina para encontrar su .... P.U.T.O. Grafico. Gracias piraton que lo mostraste a los Hogos de la gente.
> 
> No va mal .... El interes es bueno, y el suyo es muy jrande, pero tiene que centrarse en una cosa, como puedo ganar dinero a un corto/corto-medio plazo (platita).
> 
> ...


----------



## ponzi (30 Abr 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Mr. Ponzi a pesar de que en muchas cosas no compartimos opiniones (dicho de una foma suave ...), que piensa de esta a 3 meses (hasta Julio no hay nada)
> 
> Curioso como va en el ultimo mes
> 
> ...



Financieramente no me gustan ,es un negocio demasiado inestable,aunque no esta caro.Ademas esta en un sector que soy incapaz de analizar.


----------



## hombre-mosca (30 Abr 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Pues me debí perder ese post....a lo hecho, pecho!



Ufff, a 14,60 .... me siento la señora francis con sus consejos.

Yo espero entre la junta y los resultados del 1T una buena recuperacion. Vd. me ha cogido (out), no estoy al tanto de lo que estan haciendo ahora, esperaba 2 o 3 dias para mirar concretamente los movimientos.

14,60? le han cogido en el absoluto-absoluto maximo, ... y mire que entre yo y el piraton ibamos dando pistas de maximos.

En serio, no se que consejo darle, porque es el momento que Vd ha entrado era un no-go-area. Posiblemente aguantar ... tener 12,5 o un poco mas bajo limite.

Su posicion es MUY MALA (perdone las mayusculas), casi intentar ir a un 0% y salir (aprendido para la proxima vez -que es lo importante-).

---------- Post added 30-abr-2013 at 15:29 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Financieramente no me gustan ,es un negocio demasiado inestable,aunque no esta caro.Ademas esta en un sector que soy incapaz de analizar.



Mr. Ponzi, disculpe la broma +/- sabia que esta le pondria en dificultades. Es una accion muy muy dificil, esta en la formacion de "algo" tanto en AT como en fundamentes (que malo maloso soy). Pero la dejo para "observar".


----------



## locojaen (30 Abr 2013)

pregunta novato sobre Hacienda:
- entiendo que los derivados entran en el mismo juego que las acciones, de:
< 1 año suma a la base general 
> 1 año pagarán según tabla.

La mayor parte de las operaciones que aqui se estilan son < 1 año... esto implica que la declaración de 2013 será un osazo de cuidado no?
Si las plusvalías suman directamente sobre la base general y a ésta solo le retenías según el % del salario tipical.... es fácil que te salte el tramo de aplicación y darte el susto de tu vida... no?
como lo prevenis?


----------



## pollastre (30 Abr 2013)

Pff.... el Smithson, Peponian & Co. que viene en el DAX va a ser curiosito.


----------



## boquiman (30 Abr 2013)

Joder con la presentadora, que pone a nuestro pepelui como un malvado especulador culpable de la ruina de España...


Recelen menys els mercats de l'economia espanyola? José Luis Cárpatos, inversor i analista financer


----------



## hombre-mosca (30 Abr 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Pff.... el Smithson, Peponian & Co. que viene en el DAX va a ser curiosito.



Siempre hay barrios.... que coj.... hoy tengo "libre" para postear ...jejejeje (malo, maloso)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Abr 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Pff.... el Smithson, Peponian & Co. que viene en el DAX va a ser curiosito.



¿ no es lo que comentaba fran200?

(DAX rezagado->peponea se acerca a máximos y se pone a la par del SP)

Veo que ya tiene el condensador de fluzo arreglado.... BZMB :rolleye:


----------



## pollastre (30 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿ no es lo que comentaba fran200?
> 
> (DAX rezagado->peponea se acerca a máximos y se pone a la par del SP)
> 
> Veo que ya tiene el condensador de fluzo arreglado.... BZMB :rolleye:




No sé, no conozco su timeframe, creo que él hablaba en cuestión de trimestre, pero no me haga mucho caso.

Yo me refiero a lo que veo para 24/48 horas ahora mismo. Los unos sueltan hace cosa de unas horas fuerte y gordo, pero los otros parece que no tienen fin a la hora de tragar. A ver quién se cansa antes.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Abr 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Pff.... el Smithson, Peponian & Co. que viene en el DAX va a ser curiosito.



Houston, ¿tenemos un problema? 

Supongo que estarán "jugueteando" ahora mismo...

Mañana por cierto no hay bolsa europeda..


----------



## pollastre (30 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Houston, ¿tenemos un problema?
> 
> Supongo que estarán "jugueteando" ahora mismo...
> 
> Mañana por cierto no hay bolsa europeda..




Ya, precisamente.... precisamente :fiufiu:


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (30 Abr 2013)

locojaen dijo:


> pregunta novato sobre Hacienda:
> - entiendo que los derivados entran en el mismo juego que las acciones, de:
> < 1 año suma a la base general
> > 1 año pagarán según tabla.
> ...



Esperando otras opiniones, y sin ninguna cualificación específica, mi manera de prevenir el susto es asumir que tendré que pagar un 40% de las plusvalías (salvo cambio de residencia fiscal, que no creo). Estoy muy interesado en mejoras.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Abr 2013)

Menuda vela del crimen organizado están metiendo

Van a perder las patas...

edit: ese euro haciendo la Happy Hour de las cuatro...


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Abr 2013)

yo espero tener que pagar por las plusvalias..... eso significará que por primera vez las he tenido.


----------



## pollastre (30 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Menuda vela del crimen organizado están metiendo
> 
> Van a perder las patas...
> 
> edit: ese euro haciendo la Happy Hour de las cuatro...




Calmat, Ramón 

Ya están asustando a mucha gente, y eso que ni siquiera han testeado aún los mínimos del día... cosa que imagino que harán en breve.... y una perforación también sería lo suyo, un poco para meter más miedo aún.

Lo que no se aprecia en las gráficas ATteras, es que deberíamos estar cosa de 100 puntos más abajo de donde estamos ahora mismo.


----------



## hombre-mosca (30 Abr 2013)

Me gusta cuando doy un thaks tanto a un Mr. Piraton como a un Mr. Pollastre.

PD. Soy "mala gente" sorries... me hiyo asiNNN la educacion. SC


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Abr 2013)




----------



## vmmp29 (30 Abr 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Pff.... el Smithson, Peponian & Co. que viene en el DAX va a ser curiosito.



que ???

un reversal...........


----------



## hombre-mosca (30 Abr 2013)

....mierda post


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Abr 2013)

Pepe Lui no está feliz hoy...vaya


----------



## Krim (30 Abr 2013)

Magíster Janus del Chicharro: Mi humilde y pobre conocimiento me dice que AMD podría por fin estar subiendo con volumen y que el Peponazo Que Fue Prometido podría llegar ahora.


----------



## << 49 >> (30 Abr 2013)

atika dijo:


> La verdad no entiendo que cojones está pasando. HACe 4 dias valian 20 centimos y hoy han llegadoa valer mas de 11 euros ¿?



Los 20 céntimos y los 11 euros están en escalas distintas.

Ha habido un contrasplit 1x100, con lo que el que tuviera 100 acciones de 20 céntimos ahora tendría una acción de 20€.

Y luego hoy está la ampliación de capital. El precio que equivale a los 11,3€ de cierre de ayer son 1,378€ de hoy.

Pero incluso así lo de hoy no tiene lógica. Lo único que se me ocurre es que la gente esté comparando los precios de ayer con los de hoy como si estuvieran en la misma escala cuando no lo están en absoluto.

Si no lo hace nadie hay una oportunidad de arbitraje muy buena: Vender acciones, comprar derechos, acudir a la ampliación y con las acciones nuevas devolver las acciones vendidas al principio.


----------



## hombre-mosca (30 Abr 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]WofqmWpXJZ8[/YOUTUBE]



No lo ha entendido, quizas si ... Si Vd. se ha fijado yo no he ido en ningun momento demasiado contra Vd., Soy una persona/entidad que siempre mira/y muy atentamente a lo que hay -------- tks parrriba, me entiende Vd.... no.

Vd. quiere parriba.rriba.rriba.rriba.bba.a.a.a.a. ufffff. difinicil de exxxxplikar.


Mierda de XXXXXXXX que bajo "XXXXXXX tienen que ser explicados"

Bertok Eres malo pero yo vivi los 80"ssssssssss-


----------



## LCIRPM (30 Abr 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Magíster Janus del Chicharro: Mi humilde y pobre conocimiento me dice que AMD podría por fin estar subiendo con volumen y que el Peponazo Que Fue Prometido podría llegar ahora.




Nomejodasquevendíayer.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Abr 2013)

La administracion Obama se muestra contrariada con el tono no verde de la bolsa americana. ¿Que color es ese que aparece en los terminales bloomberg que no es el verde?


----------



## Krim (30 Abr 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Nomejodasquevendíayer.



Tranquilo, Ser, mientras las únicas evidencias del peponazo sea mi parecer, tenéis muy poco que temer .


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Abr 2013)

De momento esta en un lateral despues de una tendencia bajista de 9 meses donde perdio mas del 70% de su valor. Freno la caida y parece que ha encontrado un cierto espacio para dejar atras las perdidas. Los que entienden no hablan bien de sus productos.


----------



## Janus (30 Abr 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Magíster Janus del Chicharro: Mi humilde y pobre conocimiento me dice que AMD podría por fin estar subiendo con volumen y que el Peponazo Que Fue Prometido podría llegar ahora.



Yo el volumen aún no lo veo.

---------- Post added 30-abr-2013 at 16:33 ----------

Hoy he hecho dos trades que han sido short (DAX y SP). Poca cosa pero los dos positivos.

Ojos antes que cerebro.


----------



## Claca (30 Abr 2013)

Tengo la sensación de que pronto vamos a tener buenas noticias, de esas que parecen eventos importantes en el imaginario colectivo, pero que la cotización en perspectiva ya ha descontado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Abr 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Tengo la sensación de que pronto vamos a tener buenas noticias, de esas que parecen eventos importantes en el imaginario colectivo, pero que la cotización en perspectiva ya ha descontado.



Yo tb....


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Abr 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Tengo la sensación de que pronto vamos a tener buenas noticias, de esas que parecen eventos importantes en el imaginario colectivo, pero que la cotización en perspectiva ya ha descontado.



¿bajada de tipos en Europa?


----------



## juanfer (30 Abr 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Tengo la sensación de que pronto vamos a tener buenas noticias, de esas que parecen eventos importantes en el imaginario colectivo, pero que la cotización en perspectiva ya ha descontado.



Yo apuesto por bajadas de rating para los holandeses y alemanes.


----------



## Tio Masclet (30 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo tb....



Por cierto Sr. Piratón, ¿cómo osa vender una PIPO M!?
Ni Apples ni Samsungs.


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Abr 2013)

la madre que pario a los americanos..... ahora se ponen a subir


----------



## Tio Masclet (30 Abr 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> la madre que pario a los americanos..... ahora se ponen a subir



Quieren llegar a los 1600, pero tienen que disimular un poco con algunas bajaditas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Abr 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Por cierto Sr. Piratón, ¿*cómo osa vender una PIPO M!*?
> Ni Apples ni Samsungs.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Abr 2013)

Epic Reversal

Bravo!!


----------



## aitor33 (30 Abr 2013)

Janus le han metido un volumen de la leche a las prisas ¿ Qué ha pasado?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Abr 2013)

La administracion Obama detecta que el color verde esta de vuelta, operacion voladura Bernanke suspendida.

Si hace falta lo ponen en la carta magna.


----------



## Janus (30 Abr 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> Janus le han metido un volumen de la leche a las prisas ¿ Qué ha pasado?



En el broker yo no veo ese volumen.


----------



## Krim (30 Abr 2013)

Cotizaciones de PRISA-A Cotizacion de PRISA-A Informacion de PRISA-A

11 milloncejos de acciones...No ta mal, yo no tengo pa comprarlas


----------



## LCIRPM (30 Abr 2013)

¿Mañana es fiesta?


----------



## tarrito (30 Abr 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿Mañana es fiesta?



depende de cómo quede esta noche en el furngol!

y con qué equipo vaya usted 8:

:ouch:


----------



## LCIRPM (30 Abr 2013)

Me refiero a los mercaos.
Es que siempre me pasa que hasta varios días después no me entero del nuevo hilo.

El jurgol no me quita el sueño, me preocupa más Droghi, pero que los alemanes no metan (aunque sea prolongar la agonía)


----------



## ponzi (30 Abr 2013)

Tengo nuevo libro que justamento hoy con lo de Bankia viene anillo al dedo.

http://www.amazon.es/gp/product/8408112147?ie=UTF8&force-full-site=1&ref_=aw_bottom_links


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Tengo nuevo libro que justamento hoy con lo Bankia viene como al pelo
> 
> http://www.amazon.es/gp/product/8408112147?ie=UTF8&force-full-site=1&ref_=aw_bottom_links



Mejor este:

Gigantesco gorilla fuggito dallo zoo causa un putiferio, correndo per le strade e arrampicandosi sui tetti.: Amazon.es: FERRARI R. -: Libros


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Abr 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Tengo la sensación de que pronto vamos a tener buenas noticias, de esas que parecen eventos importantes en el imaginario colectivo, pero que la cotización en perspectiva ya ha descontado.



la cotizacion de?


----------



## ponzi (30 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mejor este:
> 
> Gigantesco gorilla fuggito dallo zoo causa un putiferio, correndo per le strade e arrampicandosi sui tetti.: Amazon.es: FERRARI R. -: Libros



De donde saca estas cosas?
Pega de maravilla con la siguiente noticia...ahora va y lo casca a la Merkel


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=418511


----------



## juanfer (30 Abr 2013)

Gringos cansinos. Otro maximo plurianual antes de terminar el mes.


----------



## wetpiñata (30 Abr 2013)

Uno que se vuelve a la trinchera (sin esperar a que la alicaten). Les pongo un listado de datos macro para mañana con mercado cerrado. Van a poder hacer lo que quieran:

*CHINA: 03.00 NBS Manufacturing PMI (April) 50.9 51.0*

UK: 07.00 Nationwide House Prices (April) 0.0% (+0.8%) +0.3% (+1.2%)

UK: 09.28 CIPS/Markit Manufacturing PMI (April) 48.3 48.5

*US: 13.15 ADP Employment (April) +158,000 +150,000*

*US: 13.58 Final Markit Manufacturing PMI (April) 52 / 54.6 (p) 54.6*

US: 15.00 Construction Spending (March) +1.2% +0.8%

*US: 15.00 Manufacturing ISM (April) 51.3 50.9*

US: 19.00 FOMC Interest Rate Announcement 0-0.25% 0-0.25%

US: Total Vehicle Sales (April) 

Y el jueves si no fuera suficiente con lo del Conde Draghi tenemos:

*EU-17: 08.58 Markit Manufacturing PMI (April) 46.5 46.5*

UK: 09.30 CIPS/Markit Construction PMI (April) 47.2 48.0

*EU-17: 12.45 ECB Interest Rate Announcement 0.75% 0.50-0.75%*

*EU-17: 13.30 ECB Press Conference*

US: 13.30 International Trade Balance (March) -$43.0bn -$42.5bn

*US: 13.30 Initial Jobless Claims (w/e 28th April) 339,000 345,000*

US: 13.30 Productivity / Unit Labour Costs (Q1) -1.9% / +4.6% +1.9% / +0.4% 

Suerte a los que se hayan quedado abiertos.

PS: todas las horas GMT


----------



## Janus (30 Abr 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Cotizaciones de PRISA-A Cotizacion de PRISA-A Informacion de PRISA-A
> 
> 11 milloncejos de acciones...No ta mal, yo no tengo pa comprarlas



En IG Markets aparecen poco más de 400.000 títulos negociados. Es posible que sea un bloque. Yo no le daría importancia. Desde es un valor que con 11 millones de acciones pega un bote de importancia.


----------



## ponzi (30 Abr 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Uno que se vuelve a la trinchera (sin esperar a que la alicaten). Les pongo un listado de datos macro para mañana con mercado cerrado. Van a poder hacer lo que quieran:
> 
> *CHINA: 03.00 NBS Manufacturing PMI (April) 50.9 51.0*
> 
> ...



A todo esto añade...Que nadie bajo ningun concepto tenga ningun bono estatal.Mirar las deudas por paises y las rentabilidades, cuando llegue el momento el catcrock se oira desde la luna


----------



## ponzi (30 Abr 2013)

Hoy se jubila el que para mi gusto ha sido el mejor banquero de europa al margen de los escandalos y Botin lo sabia por eso su sueldo era mas alto que el suyo.No lo dudeis el san ha perdido su activo mas valioso


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Hoy se jubila el que para mi gusto ha sido el mejor banquero de europa al margen de los escandalos y Botin lo sabia por eso su sueldo era mas alto que el suyo.No lo dudeis el san ha perdido su activo mas valioso



Un argumento más para ver los 3 tonulianos 8:8:8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Abr 2013)

Señores es un poco offtopiqueo pero llevado por un amigo entendido, lean esto como ejtendidoh, me ha vendido la idea de apostar a que el Madrid de futbol se clasifica hoy contra un equipo aleman, por cada euro apostado recibes 4 euros. Al final me lo ha vendido tan seguro que por no dejarlo por pesado le he dicho que me ponga 50 euros.

Yo no tengo ni idea de futbol. El madrid ganara hoy, no? Decirme que si por bernanke.


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señores es un poco offtopiqueo pero llevado por un amigo entendido, lean esto como ejtendidoh, me ha vendido la idea de apostar a que el Madrid de futbol se clasifica hoy contra un equipo aleman, por cada euro apostado recibes 4 euros. Al final me lo ha vendido tan seguro que por no dejarlo por pesado le he dicho que me ponga 50 euros.
> 
> Yo no tengo ni idea de futbol. El madrid ganara hoy, no? Decirme que si por bernanke.



Lo tienes hecho. Disfruta del todo o nada ::


----------



## ponzi (30 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señores es un poco offtopiqueo pero llevado por un amigo entendido, lean esto como ejtendidoh, me ha vendido la idea de apostar a que el Madrid de futbol se clasifica hoy contra un equipo aleman, por cada euro apostado recibes 4 euros. Al final me lo ha vendido tan seguro que por no dejarlo por pesado le he dicho que me ponga 50 euros.
> 
> Yo no tengo ni idea de futbol. El madrid ganara hoy, no? Decirme que si por bernanke.



Se lo dire en una sola frase....Por Pescanova,por bankia,por Madrid y por España iremos a la guerra sin proteccion


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Un argumento más para ver los *3* tonulianos 8:8:8:



Sancho el Fuerte,Sancho el Bueno.... Sancho Panza!!!!

Que 3 ni hostias! sub-1 coño!!!


----------



## HisHoliness (30 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señores es un poco offtopiqueo pero llevado por un amigo entendido, lean esto como ejtendidoh, me ha vendido la idea de apostar a que el Madrid de futbol se clasifica hoy contra un equipo aleman, por cada euro apostado recibes 4 euros. Al final me lo ha vendido tan seguro que por no dejarlo por pesado le he dicho que me ponga 50 euros.
> 
> Yo no tengo ni idea de futbol. El madrid ganara hoy, no? Decirme que si por bernanke.




Hombre lo puedes mirar de este modo; Es una inversión bastante más segura que Bankia.....

Compre acciones de bankia cuando salieron a 3,65 que hago!! ayuda por favor estoy perdidisimo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Abr 2013)

Al fin y al cabo 50 euros no sacan de pobre, pero ahora que lo miro si el otro solo se paga a 1,22 sera porque no es tan seguro que el madrid gane.

Vere el partido con emocion eso si.

---------- Post added 30-abr-2013 at 20:32 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Se lo dire en una sola frase....Por Pescanova,por bankia,por Madrid y por España iremos a la guerra sin proteccion



Ah bueno si es como Bankia o Pescanova y ya no digamos como ESPAÑA, esta chupao, voy a ver que me compro con esos 200 euripedos. Quizas acciones de BKIA ienso:

Y el sp rebotando porque no pueden caer al rojo, que si no lo ponen en la carta magna.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Abr 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señores es un poco offtopiqueo pero llevado por un amigo entendido, lean esto como ejtendidoh, me ha vendido la idea de apostar a que el Madrid de futbol se clasifica hoy contra un equipo aleman, por cada euro apostado recibes 4 euros. Al final me lo ha vendido tan seguro que por no dejarlo por pesado le he dicho que me ponga 50 euros.
> 
> Yo no tengo ni idea de futbol. El madrid ganara hoy, no? Decirme que si por bernanke.



Pelayo, El Cid, El Gran Capitán, Hernán Cortes, Pizarro, Blas de Lezo... No son nada al lado de usted. Usted cree en la magnífica e ilustre Españññññññññña. A sus pies imperator!!!!









¿¿¿¿No ven que tiene los ojos achinaillos????


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Abr 2013)

Bueno pues vamos a verlo, si ganan, igual hasta compro unas acciones de BKIA mañana.
Suerte Madridistas, hoy mas que nunca PODEMOS.


----------



## wetpiñata (30 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A todo esto añade...Que nadie bajo ningun concepto tenga ningun bono estatal.Mirar las deudas por paises y las rentabilidades, cuando llegue el momento el catcrock se oira desde la luna



¿Quién quiere bonos soberanos cuando ya está aquí el i-bond?

Apple Bonds: 'Market Is Going to Be All Over It'


----------



## Janus (30 Abr 2013)

Traigo noticias calentitas.

Voy a comenzar a reforzar la posición en FCC y hasta 20.000 títulos no voy a parar. Dirán que estoy loco, ni de coña. Si sube a 17 estamos hablando de 200.000 euros de reward. Suena a pelotazo pero hay que ir con tiento y saber calibrar el tiro.

Resulta que en FCC van a bajar la deuda por lo criminal o por lo civil. El amigo Juan Bejar se está jugando mucho dinero en primera persona porque en los resultados le va la retribución. Dicho esto, venderá lo que haga falta cueste lo que cueste. Ya no se trata de cuidar el patrimonio de la "señora", se trata de que se juega sus cuartos. En esa línea ya ha trabajado en el pasado y siempre cumple porque trabajo sobre objetivo.

Esto quiere decir que del EV va a desaparecer deuda y ese valor se va a traspasar al equity, es decir a la capitalización bursátil.

Pero no acaba ahí, también va a mejorar sensiblemente el ebitda de la compañía. Me dicen que se ha puesto a ello y que tiene a una persona que le reporta directamente y que su único cometido va a ser limpiar en esa vía. Va a haber miles de despidos, algún que otro desguace (esto me lo comentado un ilustre forero vía MP). No va a pasar hasta que el ebitda mejore sensiblemente. De momento quería hacer un gran ajuste en el tradicional área de Construcción y se ha "fumado" al mandamás de ese área y de paso a no se cuántos empleados (a la calle ya).

Hagamos un número sencillo y qué mejor que referenciarse a la presentación de estrategia que tienen colgada en la web. Si lleva el ebitda a 1200 millones .... y se valora el EV x10 ........ salen 12.000 millones. Si le quitamos 5.200 millones de deuda que es la cifra a la que se ha comprometido Juan Bejar quedan 6.800 millones de capitalización bursátil (ahora mismo Ferrovial anda por los 9.000 millones y OHL anda por los 2.800 millones y ACS anda por los 6.300 millones a pesar que está cogida entre alfileres).

Qué significa esto de cara a la valoración en bolsa: pues que sale un target de 54 euros por acción. No me creo que salga tanto pero sí los 24 euros por acción lo cual supone multiplicar por tres el precio actual.

Pero ya hay por el reino de la city azcariana que está echando otros números. Si el valor se pone por encima de 20 euros con el tiempo, muchos se volverán rentistas puesto que a un 4% de dividendo ..... se convierte en el 12% para quienes hayan entrado en 7 euros.

¿dividendo?. SI, el dividendo es la clave en las empresas con dueño ya que éstos viven como marajás a costa del dividendo. Es la forma que tienen de extraer valor a su patrimonio y seguir viviendo como reyes. Todas las empresas con dueños explícitos (de nombre y apellido en posición de control) tienen un dividendo importante. Que se lo pregunten a Amancio, a Rafael del Pino, a los March ....

Acabamos por donde empezamos, todo es muy bonito pero es necesario que la cotización suba y para eso tiene que combinarse una bajada de la deuda y una subida del ebitda. Para ambos objetivos, Juan Bejar tiene muy claro la línea de trabajo a seguir puesto que sus euros están en juego.

Este puede ser un post mítico. Lo sacaremos a futuro, no tengan ninguna duda. A veces las cuentas del Gran Capitán sí que se cumplen.

VIENNA, April 24 (Reuters) – Alpine, the Austrian unit of Spanish construction group FCC , posted a 450 million euro ($585.7 million) loss in 2012 as it began to exit unprofitable projects abroad that triggered writedowns, it said.

Revenue from construction work fell to 3.2 billion euros from 3.6 billion in 2011, is said in preliminary results on Wednesday.

It said the loss and shrinkage of its construction work were both within the range agreed with creditors when it reorganised its debt last month with a 150 million euro haircut for lenders.

---------- Post added 30-abr-2013 at 21:04 ----------

Inditex

Me parece una barbaridad que cotice a x27 beneficios y esté valorada en bolsa por encima de los 60.000 millones de euros. Tiene caja, está creciendo y todo lo que quieran pero x27 descuenta que van a abrir tiendas hasta en El Pozo del Tío Raimundo.

El chart ya está haciendo sus gestos hacia abajo. No le han dejado caer con fuerza porque le han metido un buen chorro de dinero .... pero puntea cada vez más abajo. Ojo que puede estar formando un techo relevante.

---------- Post added 30-abr-2013 at 21:10 ----------

AMD ahora sí que está subiendo con algo de alegría en el volumen.


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2013)

Sigue en Tendencia Primaria Bajista pero es una acción a seguir de cerca.


----------



## Janus (30 Abr 2013)

Y digo yo, para que cohones quiere Apple emitir bonos con toda la caja que tiene?, para comprar algo?, y entonces para que cohones se lía a dar dividendo?.


----------



## egarenc (30 Abr 2013)

vamos esa contra , coññññio ya


----------



## Janus (30 Abr 2013)

A ver quién abre el nuevo hilo. Lo tiene chupao: es el mes de marica el último.


----------



## pollastre (30 Abr 2013)

Aquí tenemos la secuencia de acontecimientos.... hoygale, chúngale...

va el malvado pollastre y....



pollastre dijo:


> Pff.... el Smithson, Peponian & Co. que viene en el DAX va a ser curiosito.




Los malvados institucionales asustan a nuestros troopers. Obsérvese cómo pande el cúnico entre nuestras filas. Hay que volver a alentar a las huestes, por España Coño, que diría el Señol Chinazo:



pollastre dijo:


> Calmat, Ramón
> 
> Ya están asustando a mucha gente, y eso que ni siquiera han testeado aún los mínimos del día... cosa que imagino que harán en breve.... y una perforación también sería lo suyo, un poco para meter más miedo aún.
> 
> Lo que no se aprecia en las gráficas ATteras, es que deberíamos estar cosa de 100 puntos más abajo de donde estamos ahora mismo.




Así y todo, algunos infieles se ponen cortos. Yo diría - corríjame, Señol Chinazo, Ud. que de historia de España Coño está bastante, muy mucho más puesto que yo - que equivalen a los mozárabes de la ocupación, aquellos chavalitos que se quivocaron de bando y al final acabaron queridos en ninguno, y odiados por todos... bueno, pues eso, los mozárabes se ponen cortos, y tienen su particular reconquista cuando:




LÁNGARO dijo:


> la madre que pario a los americanos..... ahora se ponen a subir



Ya casi hemos tomado Granada, pero aún nos falta Ronda. Poco después, se produce la capitulación del invasor, y el Cid Alcista Campeador ondea su bandera en el campo del honor:




Pepitoria dijo:


> Epic Reversal
> 
> Bravo!!




Y es que, bromas aparte ya, nadie sabe cómo abriremos el Jueves a las 8:00am. Pero lo que sí podemos saber ya, es que desde la anunciada perforación de mínimos intradiarios, hemos tenido +45 en el DAX sólo en los restos de la sesión de hoy.

Y lo que te rondaré el Jueves, morena ::


----------



## ponzi (30 Abr 2013)

Pirata he llegado a la conclusión que para analizar bien Abengoa primero he de aprender bien el Dandalúz....

Fijese fijese me estoy aplicando


Dios mio cuanto daño me esta haciendo Youtube

[YOUTUBE]kJyTXevQrtQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tonto Simon (30 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Y digo yo, para que cohones quiere Apple emitir bonos con toda la caja que tiene?, para comprar algo?, y entonces para que cohones se lía a dar dividendo?.



Porque la caja la tiene en el estranjero, la gran mayoria, por eso no les mola dar mucho mas dividendo (ha sido un gesto a la galeria). Les sale mas rentable pagar los intereses que el clave del Negrito al repatriar esa pasta. La forma en la que estan manejando la pasta, creo que ya superan los 140.000 millones, es la forma en la que estan manejando la compañia, de forma muy mediocre para mi gusto


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> A ver quién abre el nuevo hilo. Lo tiene chupao: es el mes de marica el último.



Ahí estamos 8:8:8:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...n-y-saluda-a-aficion-bajista.html#post8933293


----------



## Fran200 (7 May 2013)

Fran200 dijo:


> DAX: Está formando una resistencia en la zona de los 7610-25, rebotar con volumen en esta zona (si llega a hacerlo, ya que muchas manos estarán preparadas para entrar, y para el viaje no es bueno muchos pasajeros), sería para dar continuidad a una figura muy alcista en los dos últimos años. *Hablamos de 8.000 y 8350*.
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-abr-2013 at 01:50 ----------
> 
> ...



Si el señor inversobres llevara más de cuatro días sabría que estos niveles de Dax y SP se llevan avisando desde mediados de abril.

Ya sabe si aquí se trolea la puerta está abierta y es libre de no aguantarnos.


----------



## Namreir (8 May 2013)

Pasaba por aqui y lo suelto: Veo el IBEX por encima de los 10.000, quizas, incluso, por encima de los 11.000.


----------



## LOLO08 (9 May 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Despues del velón verde del viernes en DIA, apuesto que esta si es la buena a poco que acompañe el mercado para reconquistar los 6e...
> 
> Y si no... juro me cambio el avatar por una en bobbs



Lo prometido es deuda.

Pd-. entro en Mts busado los 10.5e.


----------



## paulistano (2 Oct 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Buenas tardes y tal. Poneos los pañales antes de escuchar el audio
> 
> Desconcierto de Ministros - Economía Directa 27-04-2013 en mp3 (27/04 a las 18:50:36) 58:39 1989986 - iVoox




Un poco tarde, pero bajando para mientras hago bici en el gym.

Estos tíos por septiembre del 2012 decían que España no llegaba a diciembre sin hacer default.....y que como mucho mucho mucho que aguantarían hasta marzo.....estamos en octubre de 2013.

A ver qué se cuentan....ienso:


----------

